# ...zeigt eure neuen bikesachen !! :-)))



## trek 6500 (25. Dezember 2009)

...die unter´m baum lagen ---   
---- und ein neuer aliante


----------



## Bergradlerin (26. Dezember 2009)

Unter meinem Baum (dem nicht vorhandenen) lag unter anderem ein Therapiekreisel, einer der heftigen Sorte. Auf dem normalen, der unten ziemlich abgerundet ist oder dem Indo-Ball balanciere ich locker auf einem Bein, jongliere dabei oder mache einbeinige Kniebeugen. Aber der neue?! Himmel, ich muss froh sein, wenn´s mich nicht runter und in den Wohnzimmertisch haut! Ein fieses Teil, das die tiefe Haltemuskulatur richtig anspricht. Und das ist gut für meine Beinmuckis. Und damit gut für´s Biken. Und damit eine "Bikesache".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. Dezember 2009)

habe auch einen neuen Sattel, bretthart


----------



## Bergradlerin (27. Dezember 2009)

Ist das ein Brooks?  Dann musst Du Extrem-Langstrecklerin sein. Ein Brooks muss erst einmal 5.000 Kilometer eingefahren werden. Oder war´s der Hintern?  

  Ich bin leider zu weicheiig für derartige Sitzmöbel.


----------



## mangolassi (27. Dezember 2009)

So einen Therapiekreisel muss ich auch haben, dann gibts nicht so Muskelkater beim ersten Mal Boarden im Winter.

Fürs Bike gabs die hier:


----------



## Deleted168745 (27. Dezember 2009)

hab leider keinen Foto zur Hand...also muss das so funzn...:

- der Met Parachute mit Hawaii-Blümchen
- Morewood Hoody+Shirt 
- Deore Kurbel (aber ohne diese ganzen überflüssigen KBs)
- Oneal Protektorenhose
- Fox- Regenjacke 

..i war ganzschön brav gell..glaubt mer nur imma keiner..


----------



## Deleted168745 (27. Dezember 2009)

@ Bergradlerin....

wth is ein Therapiekreisel? ..kann mir da grad nix drunter vorstellen..so nen Ball mit so nem Saturnring zum draufstellen?


----------



## apoptygma (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab mir zu Weihnachten den Muskelkater meines Lebens geschenkt....nach meiner ersten Koppel-Einheit


----------



## jjules (27. Dezember 2009)

@apoptygma was hast du denn gekoppelt?


----------



## apoptygma (27. Dezember 2009)

jjules schrieb:


> @apoptygma was hast du denn gekoppelt?



Stunde laufen, Stunde Rolle!

Mein Körper fühlte sichn völlig verarscht , und strafte mich auch prompt ab lach.


----------



## Sonnesteiber (27. Dezember 2009)

zählen auch geburtstagsgeschenke vom 20.12.?^^
wenn ja habe ich,jede menge einfache trainingsklamotten für biek bekommen,ein braunes FOX t-shirt,kohle fürs neue rad,einen schicken silbernen spcialized helm mit carbon einstzen in den belüftungsschlitzen und ultras geile specialized handschuhe mit bruanem leder oben und jede menge protektoren,die sin richtige qualitätsarbeit aus vietnam^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (27. Dezember 2009)

@kilkenny  : ..mit BLÜÜÜÜÜMCHEEEEN ????????? nee, oder ?


----------



## Deleted168745 (28. Dezember 2009)

DOCH!!!!!!!


guckst du:


http://www.socaltrailriders.org/gallery/data/500/medium/met_parachute_helmet_hawaii.jpg


----------



## Sonnesteiber (28. Dezember 2009)

geschmackssache,aber auf hawaii kan man damit bestimmt punkte bei den einheimischen sammeln


----------



## teekillja (28. Dezember 2009)

Unter meinem, nicht vorhandenem Baum, lagen ein Paar Northwave Celsius J GTX Winterboots. Was aber erst nach dem 2ten Anlauf klappte, da ich die Schuhe übers INet bestellte und ich nicht wußte, dass man sie 2! Größen größer bestellen sollte, als die tatsächliche Schuhgröße ist.


----------



## Bergradlerin (28. Dezember 2009)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> @ Bergradlerin....
> 
> wth is ein Therapiekreisel? ..kann mir da grad nix drunter vorstellen..so nen Ball mit so nem Saturnring zum draufstellen?



Genau. Es gibt aber solche und solche. Also welche mit gemäßigter Rundung, die man einbeinig bebalancieren kann, aber auch richtig fiese, bei denen man froh ist, dass man sich zweibeinig nicht das eine oder andere bricht. Und dieses Teil ist muskelkaterrelevant!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. Dezember 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ist das ein Brooks?  Dann musst Du Extrem-Langstrecklerin sein. Ein Brooks muss erst einmal 5.000 Kilometer eingefahren werden. Oder war´s der Hintern?
> 
> Ich bin leider zu weicheiig für derartige Sitzmöbel.



Ja, ein Brooks  Aber mit dem Beachcruiser fahre ich nicht so lange Strecken am Stück, ich denke (hoffe!) mein Hintern wird das aushalten...
Der Sattel ist zwar hart, aber immerhin sehr gut gefedert 


Diese Therapiekreisel sehe ich immer im Fitnessstudio in der Ecke liegen, habe mich aber noch nicht draufgetraut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (28. Dezember 2009)

@kilkenny : ..naja - da er schwarz-weiss ist , fällt´s gar net soooo sehr auf - grins .... und wenn du schnell um die ecke geschossen kommst , sicher auch nicht ..))


----------



## Deleted168745 (28. Dezember 2009)

@ Trek 6500

..und ich weiss immer dass es MEINER ist


----------



## Echinopsis (28. Dezember 2009)

Mein Fully hat endlich einen ordentlichen neuen Sattel bekommen, einen SLK Lady. Außerdem gab es Windcutter für den Laufradsatz, den ich mir kurz vor Weihnachten geschenkt habe  und eine neue Winterbikehose.


----------



## trek 6500 (28. Dezember 2009)

..die windcutter seh´n schon edel aus ....


----------



## apoptygma (29. Dezember 2009)

Ist zwar keine Bikesache....., abder den Dreck vom Bike kann ich damit jetzt auch super ausser Wohnung bekommen:

Hab mich verliebt....und musste ihn haben 

http://www.d-living.de/d-living.sto...HBwJK75xm6jECHcPSC4+NLlYysB4iusP7JeIaOUtgow==


----------



## Elmo66 (29. Dezember 2009)

@Kilkenny:

bei mir lag "ER" auch unter dem Weihnachtsbaum
Und das Design ist ein Traum finde ich

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## mangolassi (29. Dezember 2009)

Ein Staubsauger der wie mein Bruder heißt, super.
Heute hat der Zoll noch ein Geschenk rausgerückt:




in gold, jetzt kann ich endlich wieder nen Platten haben


----------



## Surfmoe (29. Dezember 2009)

Was ihr alles bekommen habt... tztztz.. bei mir gabs nix fürs Bike...

Aber im Januar beschenk ich mich selbst...


----------



## trek 6500 (29. Dezember 2009)

..was gibts denn ?????


----------



## Surfmoe (29. Dezember 2009)

Nen Fullface und neue Handschuhe evtl. was zum Anziehen. Die Protijacke muss noch bis nach dem Urlaub warten 

EDIT: Da fällt mir ein, Plattformpedale, wer kann mir halbwegs leichte empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (29. Dezember 2009)

DAVTUS !!!! geile optik , superleicht - stabil -schön - bin wirklich zufrieden !! schau mal bei ebay !!!! gibts in vielen variationen !!!


----------



## Deleted168745 (30. Dezember 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> DAVTUS !!!! geile optik , superleicht - stabil -schön - bin wirklich zufrieden !! schau mal bei ebay !!!! gibts in vielen variationen !!!


hahaha...hab grad gelesen und mir gedacht..."DavtusDavtusDavtus".....scroll ich runter....Trek, du bis siupa..also, von mir auch ne Stimme für Davtus!


----------



## scylla (30. Dezember 2009)

oder NC17 Sudpin III


----------



## Loulou (30. Dezember 2009)

Mein Göttergatte und ich haben uns ein Trail WE im Schwarzwald mit Bitou geschenkt )))


----------



## trek 6500 (30. Dezember 2009)

..was ist bitou ..????


----------



## Kettenglied (31. Dezember 2009)

http://www.bitou.eu/mountainbike-reisen.html


----------



## neo-bahamuth (31. Dezember 2009)

Hab mir selber ein Lapierre Spicy 216 geschenkt, das hat es allerdings nicht mehr unter den Baum geschafft.
Meinem linken Knie hab ich dann am zweiten Feiertag noch eine ordentliche Prellung geschenkt.


----------



## shigella (1. Januar 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> DAVTUS !!!! geile optik , superleicht - stabil -schön - bin wirklich zufrieden !! schau mal bei ebay !!!! gibts in vielen variationen !!!




hab die auch    sind prima
aber nach m dritten mal das sich die linke gelösst hat
nu mit locktide
gits auch unter 300g   sind aber hässlich (meiner meinung nach)


----------



## trek 6500 (1. Januar 2010)

,,ich fahre 2 andere modelle - die ganz flachen - aber am hartdail- da passt das filigrane design gut .... die , die du hast , kannt ich noch gar net . seh´n gut aus !!!l


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shigella (1. Januar 2010)

hmmm   noch flacher ?
is eigentlich nur so hoch wie die achse dick ist

ich mach ma n foto

hast du die spider ? die sahen mir irgendwie zu filigran/kaputbar aus obwohl die lagermaase dieselben sind (optische täuschung?)


----------



## shigella (1. Januar 2010)




----------



## Snap4x (1. Januar 2010)

Nen 661 Evolution 
Dazu eine passende Oakley Goggle in Carbon-Optik.
Und ich hab mir dazu noch O'neal Rocker Schoner und ein Shock Shirt gegönnt 
Den Weihnachtsgeld sei dank


----------



## barbarissima (1. Januar 2010)

Bei mir lag ein Bike-Computer und ein süßes CO2-Pümpchen unter dem Baum


----------



## Deleted168745 (1. Januar 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ist zwar keine Bikesache....., abder den Dreck vom Bike kann ich damit jetzt auch super ausser Wohnung bekommen:
> 
> Hab mich verliebt....und musste ihn haben
> 
> http://www.d-living.de/d-living.sto...HBwJK75xm6jECHcPSC4+NLlYysB4iusP7JeIaOUtgow==


...

bin grad auf den Link....mein Freund saß neben mir...Link öffnet sich...plötzlich schallt es mir ins Ohr...."pooohhhhhh is der cool"..sach ma spinn ich^^


----------



## trek 6500 (1. Januar 2010)

..hihi , der is aber auch wirklich süss---:_))))
shigella : ..ja , meine sind noch flacher - nicht die spider , die "wave" .wiegen 260 g - und sind nur rein optisch filigran ! greez , kati ..ich such ma ´n bild ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (1. Januar 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> ...
> 
> bin grad auf den Link....mein Freund saß neben mir...Link öffnet sich...plötzlich schallt es mir ins Ohr...."pooohhhhhh is der cool"..sach ma spinn ich^^





Er isn Traum ne?

Und so dekorativ, das er jetzt seinen Platz, ohne Saugrüssel, in einem Bodenfach meines Wohnzimmerschrankes hat


----------



## Martina H. (2. Januar 2010)

> shigella : ..ja , meine sind noch flacher - nicht die spider , die "wave" .wiegen 260 g - und sind nur rein optisch filigran ! greez , kati ..ich such ma ´n bild ...







Hy trek6500,

die wiegen 260 gr.? Ich habe die nämlich auch - bei mir auf der Küchenwaage sind's exakt 372 gr. 

soweit find ich die ganz gut, allerdings hat sich bei der ersten Fahrt das rechte Pedal "runtergekurbelt", hab ich jetzt festgeklebt, ich hoffe das hält jetzt. Konnte ich noch nicht testen - bin halt Schönwetterfahrer. Außerdem ist es im Moment mal wieder zerlegt für ein paar "Pimpteile".

Grüße und noch schönes neues Jahr

Martina

PS: Unser Sohn hat die hier (Weihnachtsgeschenk, daher passt es ja hierher):





die 412 gr. tun mir zwar in der Seele weh, aber der "CoolnessFaktor" gehört halt auch an ein "Kinderrad" .

Die Pins taugen nicht viel, sind aber (nach Reklamation) kostenlos getauscht worden.


----------



## Deleted168745 (2. Januar 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


>



..wundere mich grade dass Davtus nicht auch von Jack Wolfskin verklagt worden ist....oder doch?


----------



## shigella (2. Januar 2010)

hab die wave in unter 300g gesucht, nix gefunden.
war aber doch mit meinen relativ gut dabei
(hätt mich auch gewundert , hab lange gegoogelt)
bin aber für verbesserungsvorschläge offen
platform unter 250g und unter 200 (lieber unter 150) bitte mir mailen



thx


----------



## trek 6500 (2. Januar 2010)

...hmm- da muss ich mich wohl vertan haben --- sorry -- nu kann ich sie nicht mehr wiegen  )) aber leicht sind se . allemal ... greez , k.


----------



## Goldemar (2. Januar 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Bei mir lag ein Bike-Computer und ein süßes CO2-Pümpchen unter dem Baum



die gleiche hab ich auch! erwarte keine wunder reicht selbst mit der 16 oz kartusche allenfals zum anpumpen,und handschuhe anziehen die wird ordentlich kalt beim gebrauch (und den plastikdeckel am unteren pumpenkolben(grau) beim gebrauch festhalten! hält dem druck nicht stand) ansonsten nettes kleines gimmick!


----------



## barbarissima (2. Januar 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Warnung  Werde morgen mal ein kleines Probepumpen veranstalten


----------



## ADO (2. Januar 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/25070

Bei mir waren es die Schwarzen LR .


----------



## trek 6500 (15. Januar 2010)

........zwar schon ne weile nach weihnachten ..hehe


----------



## trek 6500 (5. Februar 2010)

..ich mal wieder . meine neuerungenschaft  : ...  camelbak viper - im ebay günstig ergattert !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (5. Februar 2010)

Gestern kam endlich mein Paket.
Farblich natürlich passend zu meinem Bike


----------



## barbarissima (5. Februar 2010)

Sehr hübsche Teile habt ihr da 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aber ich habe mir auch was geleistet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Ist das nicht süß?


----------



## Jennfa (5. Februar 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> Gestern kam endlich mein Paket.
> Farblich natürlich passend zu meinem Bike





Das Minitool haben wir auch, ohne geht gar nicht mehr .


----------



## trek 6500 (5. Februar 2010)

das hab ich auch , das hab ich auch ... hihi - ja , süss !!!


----------



## barbarissima (5. Februar 2010)

Aber ich wette, so´n klitzekleines Minitool kaufen nur Frauen   
Männer kaufen bestimmt nur welche, die den halben Werkzeugkasten in sich vereinen


----------



## trek 6500 (5. Februar 2010)

ja , männer denken sicher , dass man damit ja gar nix anfangenkann - dass es ausschaut wie´n spielzeug .... die haben ja keine ahnung


----------



## trek 6500 (6. Februar 2010)

...neuerrungenschaft meiner besseren hälfte ...   )auf meinen tip hin - bin mit meinem bcr sehr zufrieden )


----------



## Frau Rauscher (6. Februar 2010)

nachdem ich es geschafft habe, meine schwarzen hübschen Scott-Handschuhe beim Spinning zu zerstören (  ), musste heute Ersatz her. 
Sind nicht die schönsten, aber das Polster ist schön dick, mir schlafen ja immer so schnell die Hände ein, trotz Ergongriffe...


----------



## trek 6500 (6. Februar 2010)

...ich kann leider  mit so dicken polstern überhaupt nicht fahren- da "wabbelt" meine handflläche auf den griffen hin-u.her ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (6. Februar 2010)

Ich finde die Handschuhe gar nicht so unhübsch  Aber mit Polstern habe ich auch eher mehr als weniger Probleme 

Dafür habe ich ab sofort weniger Probleme, wenn es gilt den Rucksack für mehrere Tage zu packen  
I proudly present my new Deuter Trans Alpine SL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Die 2009er Modelle kann man übrigens gerade sehr günstig erwerben


----------



## Frau Rauscher (6. Februar 2010)

tja die Polster, es ist schon schwierig, einen Handschuh zu finden, wo das Polster an der richtigen Stelle sitzt. Am liebsten sind mir auch welche ganz ohne Polster, für nichtzulange Touren ziehe ich solche auch vor  Aber wenns länger dauert gehts leider nicht ohne Gelkissen 

Toller Rucksack, was hast Du vor?


----------



## barbarissima (6. Februar 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> tja die Polster, es ist schon schwierig, einen Handschuh zu finden, wo das Polster an der richtigen Stelle sitzt. Am liebsten sind mir auch welche ganz ohne Polster, für nichtzulange Touren ziehe ich solche auch vor  Aber wenns länger dauert gehts leider nicht ohne Gelkissen
> 
> Toller Rucksack, was hast Du vor?


 
Ich habe noch nichts Spezielles geplant. Aber das Motto für dieses Jahr lautet: Länger, weiter, höher


----------



## Bettina (6. Februar 2010)

Den Rucksack habe ich mir die Tage auch grad gekauft und freu mich schon aufs fahren damit. 
Der erste Test: fahren mit Laptop und viel Zeugs ging schon mal super, d.h. ich habe kaum noch Ausreden nicht ins Büro zu radeln.


----------



## trek 6500 (6. Februar 2010)

rucksack is sowas von geil !! schade , dass ich mir letztes jahr in willingen erst einen in orange gegönnt hab - dieses grün ist fast unschlagbar und würde gut zu vielen meiner bike sachen passen ...


----------



## barbarissima (6. Februar 2010)

Na ja, vielleicht ist dein orangener ja kleiner als der grüne. Das würde die Anschaffung möglicherweise rechtfertigen  Oder die Tatsache, dass er mittlerweile 44% billiger ist  Oder vielleicht ist der orangene schon ziemlich dreckig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (6. Februar 2010)

naja - gründe lassen sich ja da immer irgendwie finden , gell !!??? nee, aber da hängt auch noch ein  schwarzer und irgendwo ein alter blauer rum .... zurückhaltung is angesagt .... ...wo ich mir doch auch grad den camo camelbak gekauf t hab - wenn auch saugünstig ....


----------



## barbarissima (19. Februar 2010)

Das kleine Dings vor der Katze ist mein neues Flickzeug




Selbstklebende Flicken, was zum aufrauhen und ein Reifenflicken passen da rein


----------



## muellerschubert (3. März 2010)

hallo miteinander.

ich hatte für meine frau eine sombrio girls lush jacke gekauft. größe ist xl. leider passt sie ihr nicht, da diese recht klein ausfällt und meine holde mit einer größeren oberweite zu kämpfen hat.

wenn jemand interesse hat. sie ist für 30 euro plus versand zu haben. sie ist neu und ungetragen.

neupreis 119, jetzt bei hibike im sale für 55 euro. 

bei mir 30 euro.

siehe hier: http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sess...ct&productID=ab23f4ceccb39ebb1aae330c3221609f


----------



## muellerschubert (3. März 2010)

@barbarissima

ich finde das minitool cool. darf ich fragen von welcher firma es ist. und sehe ich es richtig, dass da ein ring dran ist, damit man es ggf. an ein schlüsselbund machen kann?

danke.


----------



## barbarissima (3. März 2010)

Ja genau, man kann es auch an den Schlüsselbund machen  
Es heißt Mini 6 und ist von Topeak.


----------



## Fie (3. März 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> rucksack is sowas von geil !! schade , dass ich mir letztes jahr in willingen erst einen in orange gegönnt hab - dieses grün ist fast unschlagbar und würde gut zu vielen meiner bike sachen passen ...




Also wenn du den Orangenen loswerden willst 
ICH STEH auf ORANGE


----------



## katinka22 (26. März 2010)

Gestern fertig geworden :









Ist zwar nicht für mich, sondern für meinen Freund, aber immerhin hab ichs selbst gemacht (ich hoffe das zählt auch ). 
Design, Farbwahl usw. sind mit Sicherheit noch ausbaufähig, aber mir gings hauptsächlich darum wenigstens meine Finger zu beschäftigen, wenn ich schon für die Diplomprüfung lernen muss. Außerdem bleib ich dann mal länger als 10 min vor meinen Aufzeichnungen sitzen . Tja, und die "Wollreste" waren halt grad griffbereit.

Hauptsache meinem Freund gefällts, das Lernen hat geklappt und es passt darüber hinaus auch ganz schön zum Classic-Bike.


----------



## Warnschild (26. März 2010)

Gute Arbeit, sieht außerdem kultig aus. Aber ich muss gestehn: Tragen würde ich es niemals: Wolle auf dem Rad?  (Merino vielleicht noch, aber das wars auch schon).


----------



## barbarissima (26. März 2010)

Wahnsinn  Ein selbst gestricktes Trikot  Und sogar mit Täschchen hinten drauf  Das finde ich total genial und einzigartig    Da können die von Starshot einpacken


----------



## katinka22 (26. März 2010)

Danke . 
Zum Tragen beim ernsthaften Biken ist es sicher nicht besonders geeignet, aber dafür hab ich es ja auch nicht gemacht. An der Eisdiele angeben kann man aber allemal .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (26. März 2010)

..trikot sieht geil aus - hast dir ja echt viel arbeit gemacht !! hoffe , er weiss es zu schätzen !!!???!!
@fie : ..nee, mein oranger ist grad erst liebevollst geflickt worden und hat eine neue  schnalle spendiert bekommen ...


----------



## Fie (27. März 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @fie : ..nee, mein oranger ist grad erst liebevollst geflickt worden und hat eine neue  schnalle spendiert bekommen ...




Schade aber auch 
Hätte ja sein können.

Das selbstgestrickte Trikot ist der Hammer! Sehr cool!


----------



## MelleD (27. März 2010)

Find ich ne lustige Idee 
Anziehen würde ich es auch nicht, ich hasse Wolle aufm Körper, das fängt bei mir immer schnell zu kratzen an.

Und ich hab mich schon gefragt, was steht denn da auf den Zetteln drauf, konnte damit aber nichts anfangen. Diplom-Arbeit.. Wünsch dir viel Glück und Kraft, das durchzustehen.


----------



## katinka22 (27. März 2010)

Die ganzen Zettel am Schrank sind noch aus dem ersten Semester, sind mathematische Sätze/Beweise die ich irgendwie mag  (Mathestudentin halt ).
Zum Material vom Trikot: das ist Baumwolle (Bändchengarn). Kratzt zwar nicht, ist aber recht schwer und saugt sich natürlich auch voll. Mein Freund hatte aber partout keine Lust auf Eierwärmer oder Topflappen . Und irgendwie musste ich mich ja beschäftigen.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. März 2010)

Heute ist Brillentag!

die hier habe ich mir gegönnt: die Scheibenwechselei nervt mich, jetzt probiere ich mal die photochromatischen Gläser 

Zudem musste ich mir heute meine erste optische Brille beim Optiker aussuchen, das war echt schwierig, wenn man nicht gewohnt ist sich mit Brille im Spiegel zu sehen! Außerdem war die jetzt so teuer, dass mir die Rudy Project vom Foto wie ein Schnäppchen vorkommt


----------



## ghost81 (27. März 2010)

Zum Thema Wolle habe ich auch was beizutragen, passt auch zum Thema neue Bikesachen, habe mir nämlich ein paar Sachen aus Wolle zugelegt und kratzt überhaupt nicht. Schaut mal unter www.icebreaker.com Feinste Merinowolle. Vorteil, fängt nicht zu stinken an wie das ganze Kunstfaserzeugs, klarer Vorteil wenn man mal mit weniger Gepäck reisen möchte


----------



## trek 6500 (30. März 2010)

.......


----------



## barbarissima (30. März 2010)

Die Handschuhe habe ich auch  Die sind absolut gefühlsecht 

Und das Trikot...... Ich schmeiß mich wech  Das ist ja so genial


----------



## ghost81 (30. März 2010)

Bin auch noch auf der Suche nach passenden, bequemen Handschuhen für die wärmere Jahreszeit. Was für welche sind das?? Ist auf dem Bild leider etwas schlecht zu erkennen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (30. März 2010)

Fox Dirtpaw


----------



## katinka22 (30. März 2010)

Ich fahr seit 2 Jahren diese hier:

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002ZTNT2A/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1?pf_rd_p=471061493&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B002ZTOGMW&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=05X5C912HCQEG0RZEHCY"]http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002ZTNT2A/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1?pf_rd_p=471061493&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B002ZTOGMW&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=05X5C912HCQEG0RZEHCY[/ame]


Gibt es auch in braun/schwarz, wem das pink/rosa zu grell ist.
Die "Silikonverzierungen" an den Fingerspitzen bieten richtig Grip am Bremshebel.  
Außerdem sind sie recht schmal geschnitten. Die Männermodelle waren mir immer an der Handfläche zu weit, wenn die Finger endlich lang genug waren. Sind meine absoluten Lieblingshandschuhe , weshalb ich sie sogar mit dem Rennrad nutze.


----------



## ghost81 (30. März 2010)

noch mal ich und schon wieder eine "doofe" Frage. Ist das der Fox "GIRLS" Dirtpaw ?? Das 2010er Modell schaut nun etwas anders aus als das auf dem Bild von hier und es gibt den Dirtpaw auch in div. Herrenmodellen. Preis 29,- EUR ist in Ordnung denke ich??!! Der Scott ist auch nicht schlecht, bin auf keinen Fall abgeneigt gg Pink aber das ist schon etwas heftig. Auffallen ist damit zu 100 garantiert  Preislich liegt der Scott bei ca 40 EUR


----------



## trek 6500 (30. März 2010)

..meine dirtpaws sind kinderhandschuhe ...kicher ...hab sehr schmale hände - gr. 6 ....


----------



## Fie (30. März 2010)

Ich habe leider das Problem  mit der Größe.
Die fallen doch meist unterschiedlich aus, also von den Herstellern her.
Ich such auch noch welche und habe mich eigentlich in diese Arbeitshandschuhe verguckt. Siehe Startseite MTB-News http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=452419

Die FerdyF in orange! *schwärm*


661 hat auch schöne. Ich kauf mir doch keine Scott-Handschuhe, wenn ich ein Kona fahre


----------



## mangolassi (30. März 2010)

ich hab ihn





den wahrscheinlich breitesten Lenker im Ladies Only


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (30. März 2010)

...80 ?????? heeeeftigst breit !!!! musste ja aufpassen , dass de net mal zwischen den bäumen hängenbleibst ..


----------



## katinka22 (31. März 2010)

Respekt . Damit würd ich nie klar kommen, bei mehr als 52cm Breite tut mir sofort die Schulter weh .


----------



## Chaotenkind (31. März 2010)

Oh mann, ich hab ja schon mal mit 70 cm geliebäugelt (reicht für ne Schulterbreite von 45 cm) aber auf meinem Hometrail gibt es eine Stelle zwischen zwei Bäumen, da passe ich schon damit nicht mehr durch. Also sind es auf der Wildsau doch nur 62 cm geworden und da muss ich die Lenkerenden schon mit Vaseline einschmieren, damit ich nicht hängen bleibe. Sonst fahre ich 58-60 cm, das passt da noch ganz gut.


----------



## Bergradlerin (31. März 2010)

Mein Neuer!


----------



## trek 6500 (31. März 2010)

...fahre zwischen 60 und 68 . mehr wäre aber too much ...


----------



## barbarissima (31. März 2010)

Kati und Martina haben das Bild zwar schon im Cube-Forum gesehen, aber euch will ich meine neueste Neuanschaffung natürlich auch nicht vorenthalten  
Nach vier Wochen Warten sind gestern endlich meine neuen Laufräder eingetrudelt


----------



## mangolassi (31. März 2010)

Nur 78, der Syntace mit 80 ist ja erst sonstwann lieferbar, da hab ich mich schnell umorientiert. Ich bin auch auf den Hometrail gespannt, da hab ichs schon mit 66 geschafft hängenzubleiben.


----------



## Martina H. (31. März 2010)

@Barbarissima:

Bist du denn schon gefahren? Den Satz würd ich am liebsten auch kaufen (allerdings in Schwarz und dann fürs Stereo meines Mannes) aber im Moment mangels Masse nicht möglich - kommt Zeit kommt LRS.

Deshalb: FAHRBERICHTE!!!

Grüße

M.

...die heute ihre erste Treppe geschafft hat


----------



## missmarple (1. April 2010)

Mal zum Probieren bestellt, da es meinen kaputten Knien nach anderthalb Jahren nur mit Flatpedalen nicht unbedingt besser ging: Wellgo D10 (Klick-Flat-Kombipedale)





Der Test in freier Wildbahn steht leider noch aus, der erste "Probesitz-Eindruck" war allerdings gut!


----------



## Martina H. (1. April 2010)

@trek6500:

Das Trikot hab ich eben erst gesehen - das ist ja mal richtig klasse. 

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (1. April 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> @Barbarissima:
> 
> Bist du denn schon gefahren? Den Satz würd ich am liebsten auch kaufen (allerdings in Schwarz und dann fürs Stereo meines Mannes) aber im Moment mangels Masse nicht möglich - kommt Zeit kommt LRS.
> 
> ...


 
Glückwunsch zur ersten Treppe 

Ich bin bis jetzt nur einmal den Berg hoch. Da fand ich mich ziemlich flott  Einen ausführlichen Fahrbericht gibt es morgen. Da soll es ja nicht ganz so winterlich werden  

PS: Die AC in schwarz finde ich auch sehr schick  Ich konnte mich lange nicht entscheiden, welche ich an meinem AMS schöner finde


----------



## trek 6500 (1. April 2010)

doppel post .. sorry..


----------



## trek 6500 (1. April 2010)

glückwunsch zur treppe   !!!!  ach ja - und noch was neues ...


----------



## Martina H. (1. April 2010)

Danke, Danke, Danke :verbeug:

Ich hab mich gefreut wie Schneekönig, dass ich es endlich geschafft habe 

@trek6500: Das mit dem Frosch find ich schöner  Ist der aus Deinem Avatar entwichen? Der "neue" ist ja niedlich, und so grün  

@barbarrissima: neue Laufräder (zumal mit der Diät) machen sich unheimlich bemerkbar, ich wollte es bei meiner Umrüstung damals (noch mit dem WXC, von < 2 kg auf 1425 gr. inzwischen sogar nur noch 1385 gr.) auch kaum glauben. Allerdings hab ich seitdem auch ständig im Hinterkopf: hoffentlich halten die auch mein Gewicht - bisher haben sie es getan 

Grüße 

und schöne Ostern an Alle

M.


----------



## barbarissima (1. April 2010)

Hallo Kati,
das Trikot sieht bestimmt zu dem orangenen Rucksack gut aus


----------



## Trekriderin (1. April 2010)

hab mir neue pedalen gegönnt^^


----------



## Pummelfee (1. April 2010)

@barbarissima: 

Die Laufräder sind der absolute Oberhammer  

Dein AMS sieht jetzt richtig einzigartig aus  Da kannst du rumradeln wo du willst, das erkennt man sofort


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. April 2010)

Trekriderin schrieb:


> hab mir neue pedalen gegönnt^^



die sehen aus, als ob man sich da bös dran wehtun könnte 



missmarple schrieb:


> Mal zum Probieren bestellt, da es meinen kaputten Knien nach anderthalb Jahren nur mit Flatpedalen nicht unbedingt besser ging: Wellgo D10 (Klick-Flat-Kombipedale)



Ach sowas gibts auch? Ja berichte mal, wie die sich so fahren!


----------



## barbarissima (1. April 2010)

Pummelfee schrieb:


> @barbarissima:
> 
> Die Laufräder sind der absolute Oberhammer
> 
> Dein AMS sieht jetzt richtig einzigartig aus  Da kannst du rumradeln wo du willst, das erkennt man sofort


 
Da bin ich ja mal gespannt  Mir ist bis jetzt noch nie irgendwer aus dem Forum begegnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (1. April 2010)

..ja, trikot passt gut zum rucksack ... da wird fie ganz neidisch werden --- scherz`le ...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. April 2010)

@ Barbarissima:
Was ist das denn für ein LRS genau? Hat´s für den ein Gewichtslimit und wo liegt das? Sieht echt super aus!

@ Trek: so ein nettes Trikot! (Könnt mir aber gut vorstellen, dass man damit andauernd angequatscht wird :-( )

Ich hab mir die Synchros AM Traverse Pedale gekauft, aber noch nicht ausprobiert. Werden nach Ostern im Vinschgau ausgiebig getestet. Bin schon recht gespannt, die sind ja auch schön leicht! Ich glaub, das ist das erste Trumm, dass ich fürs Bike gekauft hab, das leichter war, als im Prospekt angegeben. Ob die den Dreck beim fahren schon miteingerechnet haben? ;-)


----------



## barbarissima (2. April 2010)

Das sind American Classic Laufräder. Gewicht ca. 1550g, innere Felgenweite 21,5mm (d.h. es passen 2,4" Reifen drauf) und das Gewichtslimit liegt bei 135kg 

PS: Kannst du nicht mal ein Bild von deinen Pedalen zeigen?


----------



## Martina H. (2. April 2010)

... so und wie war die Tour heute? Bist Du die Berge raufgeflogen?

Was sind eigentlich für Speichen verbaut?

Grüße

M.


----------



## lucie (2. April 2010)

> PS: Kannst du nicht mal ein Bild von deinen Pedalen zeigen?


 
Googlehupf


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. April 2010)

Genau! Allerdings wirken sie auf dem Bild größer wie in echt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (3. April 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..ja, trikot passt gut zum rucksack ... da wird fie ganz neidisch werden --- scherz`le ...



Bis hierhin, habe ich mir jeglichen Kommentar verkniffen!!! 

Und ja, neidisch ich bin 
Aber im Moment ist an Bikesachen nicht zu denken. Handschuhe bräuchte ich ganz dringend. 

Feine Sächelchen ihr da habt.


----------



## barbarissima (3. April 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... so und wie war die Tour heute? Bist Du die Berge raufgeflogen?
> 
> Was sind eigentlich für Speichen verbaut?
> 
> ...


Ich habe mich die ganze Tour über so angenehm fit gefühlt  

Es sind runde Speichen, zweifach konifiziert, verbaut. 



lucie schrieb:


> Googlehupf


 
Boah für das Geld so leichte Pedale?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. April 2010)

Soweit ich das heute probieren konnte, funktionieren sie auch gut. Sind vielleicht eine Idee hakeliger als meine alten SH 424, aber ich hatte das Gefühl, dass sie mit der Zeit softer werden. Der Einstieg ist bißchen anders als bei SH, eher so von hinten reinrutschen als von oben draufsteigen...
Leider hat die Ausfahrt ein apruptes Ende gefunden, weil mir die Kette gerissen ist und mein Powerlink gut zu Hause im Rucksack lag. Hab jetzt auch noch ein neues Schaltwerk gekauft, weil das alte zickt, seit ich es habe und ich jetzt die Faxen dick hab. Ciao inverse Schaltung! :-(

@ Barbasissima:
Das das American Classics sind, hab ich schon gelesen, aber ich finde nix bei google bezügl. Kompletträdern von denen. Sind die 1550g selber gewogen oder Herstellerangabe? Und mit oder ohne Schnellspanner? Die Mavic Crossmaxx sind nämlich auch über 100g schwerer als angegeben.


----------



## chayenne06 (3. April 2010)

@pfadfinderin:
hier vielleicht, oder bin ich da auch falsch?
http://www.rider-store.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=2351


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. April 2010)

Dank dir! Bei ebay bin ich nun auch fündig geworden, da gingen sie noch bißl günstiger her. Ob mir die Gewichtsersparnis wirklich soviel Wert ist, muss ich mir noch überlegen...


----------



## trek 6500 (3. April 2010)

...flats sind super , find´ich zumindest !! hab mir aber auch schon ordentlich die schienbeine aufgerissen . macht aber nix - narben adeln - hihi ...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. April 2010)

ach, das hab ich mit Klickpedalen auch schon mehrfach geschafft  , ich habe aber die mit Käfig drumherum, eignen sich herrlich zum Beineverschandeln...


----------



## lucie (3. April 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...macht aber nix - narben adeln - hihi ...



Ja, aber vor den Narben kommt der Schmerz!  Auf den könnte ich eigentlich gut und gern verzichten, aber ich habe es ja nicht anders gewollt...
Bis zum Adelstitel wird's wohl nicht lange dauern.


----------



## barbarissima (3. April 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> .....
> @ Barbasissima:
> Das das American Classics sind, hab ich schon gelesen, aber ich finde nix bei google bezügl. Kompletträdern von denen. Sind die 1550g selber gewogen oder Herstellerangabe? Und mit oder ohne Schnellspanner? Die Mavic Crossmaxx sind nämlich auch über 100g schwerer als angegeben.


 
Ich habe sie natürlich nicht vorher gewogen  Ich war so happy, als ich sie endlich abholen konnte, dass ich mich sofort an die Arbeit gemacht habe  Mein Rad war aber hinterher 450g leichter als vorher  und das entspricht den 1550g ohne Schnellspanner


----------



## trek 6500 (3. April 2010)

----lucie : ...jeder mann denkt , eine neue narbe mache  ihn zum helden - sieh´s doch ein wenig von der warte aus ...kicher ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (4. April 2010)

So, ich habe mir neue Handschuhe geleistet. Ist immer ein bisschen schwierig passende, aber trotzdem stabile Handschuhe zu finden, da ich relativ kleine Hände habe. Aber nun habe ich wieder welche gefunden.


----------



## missmarple (6. April 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Ach sowas gibts auch? Ja berichte mal, wie die sich so fahren!



Ja, sowas gibt's! 
Hab allerdings ziemlich lange gesucht, bis ich endlich Flat-Klick-Kombis entdeckt habe... Von CrankBrothers gibt's noch welche (Mallet), aber die Wellgo waren die einzigen, die ich mit SPD gefunden habe. 

Am Wochenende gab's jedenfalls endlich die ersten Testrunden und ich bin bisher rundum begeistert!!!  Allerdings bin ich überwiegend mit der Klickseite - welch Freude für die Knie... - gefahren, d.h. ein ausgiebigerer Flat-Test steht noch aus. Der erste Eindruck ist aber auch hier soweit ganz gut. 

Bei meinen alten, reinen SPD-Pedalen war mir die Fussbelastung, auch bei steiferen Sohlen, immer zu punktuell. Das ist bei den Wellgo wesentlich angenehmer, da man das komplette Pedal als Aufstandsfläche hat - und ich bin mit ziemlich weichen Sohlen (Vaude Breeze) gefahren...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. April 2010)

danke für den Bericht!
Meine Shimanopedale haben ja auch einen "Käfig" aus Kunststoff, aber darauf zu stehen ist nicht so einfach, wobei ich denke, dass das eher an den Schuhen mit Klick liegt, da bräuchte ich wohl welche mit einer größeren Sohlenfläche oder so...


----------



## missmarple (7. April 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> danke für den Bericht!
> Meine Shimanopedale haben ja auch einen "Käfig" aus Kunststoff, aber darauf zu stehen ist nicht so einfach, wobei ich denke, dass das eher an den Schuhen mit Klick liegt, da bräuchte ich wohl welche mit einer größeren Sohlenfläche oder so...



Hmmm, ich denke zu wissen, welche Pedale Du meinst... Sowohl bei denen, als auch bei den normalen "Bärentatzen-Kombi-Pedalen" (hatte ich mal am Stadtrad) sehe ich das Problem weniger in den Schuhen, als in der Oberflächenbeschaffenheit der Pedale: die bieten einfach nicht so einen festen - im Sinne von rutschfreien - Stand, wie Flatpedale mit Pins...


----------



## Martina H. (7. April 2010)

Hallo ihr "Pedalsucher"

ich hatte mal die hier:

http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=1564

die sind auf der "Normalseite" mit rutschfesten Kunststoffstopfen, die halten eigentlich ganz gut, man rutscht nicht. Durch die unterschiedlichen Einsätze kann man sie sogar in der Höhe verstellen, so, dass man mit den Cleats nicht wegrutscht. Ich fand die sehr gut, habe mich nur davon verabschiedet, weil ich eh nicht mehr einklicke (Weichei  ) und mir das ständige "welche Seite ist jetzt oben" auf die Nerven ging.

Grüße

M.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. April 2010)

Solche Pedale kann ich mir nur auf meinem Arbeitsradl vorstellen, wo man halt auch relativ viel mit normalen Schuhen fährt. Im Gelände ist sowas schrecklich, weil man, wie du schon richtig sagst, nie weiß, welche Seite oben ist. Ich finde entweder oder. Wenn´s schon ein Käfig sein soll, dann eher sowas wie das SH 324. Das ist zwar mit normalen Schuhen nicht so sonderlich bequem, bietet aber, wenn man den Klick nicht gleich trifft, eine ganz gute Standfläche. Die von Martina genannten benutze ich auch im Winter / Übergangszeit mit Bergschuhen, das hat Grip wie Sau!


----------



## Martina H. (7. April 2010)

> Im Gelände ist sowas schrecklich, weil man, wie du schon richtig sagst, nie weiß, welche Seite oben ist. Ich finde entweder oder



Röchtög   

M.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. April 2010)

jaa, diese zweiseitigen hatte ich ganz am Anfang, aber das hat mich total genervt... und ich kam mit den Klicks sehr schnell zurecht.

Jetzt habe ich diese hier: http://www.bike-x-perts.com/product...23718?osCsid=9eeeff9231983eb9507ad135394d1eb9 und bin damit eigentlich zufrieden (mal davon abgesehen dass sie bei jedem Tritt knarzen)... Das Klickteil steht aber ziemlich weit raus, dadurch kann man mit Klickschuhen nicht gut ausgeklickt drauf stehen. Klingt jetzt etwas kompliziert


----------



## apoptygma (9. April 2010)

Gut, das is getz keine Bike-Sache in dem Sinne....

Aber, es ist vollbracht und im Sommer sollte mein Arbeitsgerät hier sein

http://www.canyon.com/rennraeder/bike.html?b=1819

Dann wird mein Stumpy-Schatz mal etwas entlastet und wieder zu 90% artgerecht im Wald eingesetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (10. April 2010)

Schick 

Hast es "blind" gekauft oder hast dir nen Trip nach Koblenz gegönnt? Bin dann doch davon weg beim Versender ein Rad zu kaufen, wenns dann doch nicht passt wäre es mir zu lästig mit dem zurückschicken, Geld zurück usw.

Schön, daß der Liefertermin noch dieses Jahr ist 

edit: Was neues hab ich auch 





Nächste oder Anfang übernächster Woche gibts noch was Neues


----------



## apoptygma (10. April 2010)

Nee, ich habs "blind" nach eingehender Messung, Anruf bei Canyon, Ausmessen mit Position-Rechner und Rat einiger regelmässig RR fahrender bestellt. Und habe mich von daher auch für den 52er mit 170er Kurbel entschieden, wo auch das Oberrohr nen Tacken länger ist, was ich ja vom Stumpy schon gewohnt bin. Liege Größenmässig, wie in allem (Schuhe/Bikes ;-)) nämlich auch wieder genau zwischen 50 und 52.

Schicke Fummel 

So, meine Rolle wartet und nachher haben wir Saisoneröffnung bei uns, wollts nicht vorbeischauen? ;-) 






Honigblume schrieb:


> Schick
> 
> Hast es "blind" gekauft oder hast dir nen Trip nach Koblenz gegönnt? Bin dann doch davon weg beim Versender ein Rad zu kaufen, wenns dann doch nicht passt wäre es mir zu lästig mit dem zurückschicken, Geld zurück usw.
> 
> ...


----------



## barbarissima (10. April 2010)

*@apoptygma*
So eins hätte ich auch gerne  
Drücke dir die Daumen, dass es schnell kommt   

*@honigblume*
Sehr schicke Klamotten  Was ist das denn für eine Hose? So eine könnte ich auch noch gebrauchen


----------



## apoptygma (10. April 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@apoptygma*
> So eins hätte ich auch gerne
> Drücke dir die Daumen, dass es schnell kommt



Danke 

Na überschlagen brauchen die sich nicht, ist für KW 28 angekündigt. Bisschen Taler wollt ich eh noch zurücklegen, von daher hab ich da keine große Eile ;-)


----------



## Honigblume (10. April 2010)

Wollt gleich Richtung Münsterland, Kilometer fressen.

Für morgen überleg ich mich im Dortmunder Raum rumzutreiben, mal schauen was es in den dortigen Wäldern zu entdecken gibt, daran Interesse? 
Kann echt Vorteile haben für nen WE Strohwitwe zu sein *g*.

Das rote Shirt ist recht unspektakulär, am Blümchen Trikot konnte ich leider nicht vorbei laufen. Die Hose ist ne haushaltsübliche Bikeshort, gibts diese Woche im Lidl, gestern kurz getestet und für gut befunden, ebenso wie den MTB Sattel, nur der ist im Keller und konnte deshalb nicht geknipst werden


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. April 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Liege Größenmässig, wie in allem (Schuhe/Bikes ;-)) nämlich auch wieder genau zwischen 50 und 52.


Du liegst bei Schuhen zwischen 50 und 52? 

Und wieder raus hier... *flitz*
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (10. April 2010)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Du liegst bei Schuhen zwischen 50 und 52?
> 
> Und wieder raus hier... *flitz*
> Kai



Ist Mannsvolk anwenend???????????

Hi Kai!
Tschö Kai ;-)


----------



## ghostmoni (15. April 2010)

Bin ganz glücklich! Ich hab endlich ein schickes Jersey und ne super  sitzende Hose gefunden.  






 War zum Glück beides runtergesetzt, sonst ist mir raceface leider oft  zu teuer


----------



## Turtleracer (15. April 2010)

Ich habe seit ungefähr 2 Monaten auf meine neue Platzangsthose gewartet. Am Samstag war sie endlich da, pünktlich zur Tour am Sonntag. 

Ist echt eine coole und bequeme Hose. Kann ich nur empfehlen auch wenn sie etwas teuer ist.


----------



## barbarissima (15. April 2010)

Bestellt habe ich sie auch, die Platzangsthose  Aber noch nicht bekommen


----------



## Turtleracer (15. April 2010)

Wo hast du die denn bestellt?


----------



## trek 6500 (15. April 2010)

das race face trikot ist geil !!  gefällt mir sehr gut !!!!!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. April 2010)

die Sachen würde ich gerne mal auf einem echten Foto an echten Beinen sehen 

Ich warte auch gerade auch eine (Maloja)Hosenlieferung


----------



## barbarissima (15. April 2010)

Turtleracer schrieb:


> Wo hast du die denn bestellt?


Bei Rose. Da ist sie jetzt in ganz schwarz abgebildet. Das gefällt mir ja eigentlich noch besser. Bin schon gespannt, was ich kriege


----------



## Votec Tox (15. April 2010)

Bei uns hängt diese Platzangst Hose ganz normal im Fahrradladen in Konstanz, alle Größen für Mädels zur Auswahl. In schwarz mit den dünnen, unauffälligen Karolinien. Sieht gut aus. 
Habe jedoch die p.o.c. Hose in schwarz, das langt.

Grüße!


----------



## MelleD (16. April 2010)

Wie fallen die denn aus? 
Bei den Männern fallen die Sachen anscheinend schon groß aus, bei M lieber S nehmen...
Bei den Frauensachen das selbe? Will nicht Sachen bestellen, mich drauf freuen, anziehen, merken, ist zu groß/klein, wegschicken, neue bestellen etc. 
Ist mein persönlicher Graus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turtleracer (16. April 2010)

Die Platzangsthosen fallen ganz normal aus. 
Am besten ist wenn du dir zwei Größen bestellst. Eine von den beiden passt dann bestimmt und die andere schickst du wieder weg. 

Wenn du eine Hose nimmst die nicht speziell mit Damen-Hose bezeichnet ist nimmst du am besten eine Nummer kleiner.


----------



## Turtleracer (16. April 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Bei Rose. Da ist sie jetzt in ganz schwarz abgebildet. Das gefällt mir ja eigentlich noch besser. Bin schon gespannt, was ich kriege


 
Die ist auch nicht schlecht. Aber als ich bestellt haben gab es die Hose noch nicht. Ist ja schon 2 Monate her.


----------



## trek 6500 (16. April 2010)

.....nein , ich zieh´beides nicht zusammen an --- hihi


----------



## Warnschild (16. April 2010)

// Maloja-Hose //

Juhuu, hab eben meine neue Maloja-Hose (reduziert gekauft) Test-gefahren. Die ist echt gut, obwohl sie nicht so toll verarbeitet ist, wie man bei dem (zumindest dem ursprünglichen) Preis erwarten könnte. Auch das Polster wirkt erst mal ziemlich mickrig, ist aber erstaunlich komfortabel.


// Mini-Pumpe //

Naja, und ich durfte mein Stadtrad mit nem neuen Schlauch versehen und bei der Gelegenheit endlich meine kürzlich erstandene Topeak-Minipumpe testen (Topeak Micro Rocket AL - Masterblaster). Der Name ist nicht der Renner, die Pumpe aber schon, und das für U30! Für 15 Euro mehr würde man die Carbonvariante bekommen, die allerdings nur 10 g leichter ist. Das wars mir nicht wert. 

Fazit: Pumpt sich sehr leicht und gut auf, wird erst bei viiiiiiiiiiiiel Druck langsam anstrengend, geht leichter als mit der Standpumpe meiner Mitbewohnerin, passt in die Trikottasche, sieht gut aus,.... was will man mehr?


----------



## trek 6500 (16. April 2010)

yo , die optik von so ner minipumpe is schon bahnbrechend ... lol ...


----------



## barbarissima (16. April 2010)

*@trek: *
Wieder so´n Froschtrikot  Klasse  Ist aber ein Männertrikot, oder?


----------



## Warnschild (16. April 2010)

Ich find sie tatsächlich schön - aufgeräumte, klare Optik:


----------



## apoptygma (16. April 2010)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Ich find sie tatsächlich schön - aufgeräumte, klare Optik:



Die is wirklich schön *nachgrübel....ich schau mal nach 

Aber Mädels, ma was anderes, ist mir getz ansich schon aufgefallen, was findet ihr alle an diesen Boller-Hosen?  Bin ich hier die einige mit Lycra-Fetisch?  Ich kann mich mit diesen Baggy Dingern nicht anfreunden und denk immer "Mensch, wie Mädels haben doch durch die Bikerei tolle Beine....zeigt die auch"


----------



## Nuala (16. April 2010)

Lycras sind was für CC-Schnittchen  Ausserdem sehen die in Kombination mit Safetyjacket und weiteren Protektoren noch schrecklicher aus als normal. Da weht so ein bisschen der Flair von Wurst in Pelle mit. Kann mich nicht damit anfreunden und ich kenne auch keinen bei dem ich sagen würde, "Hey Mensch, Du siehst aber gut in der Pelle aus!". Ach ja, genauso gruselig finde ich auch so alberne Trikots mit "witzigen" Aufdrucken. Aber die Geschmäcker sind nun mal verschieden und über Geschmack lässt ja bekanntlich nicht streiten, deshalb jede/r nach seiner Fasson!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (16. April 2010)

@bärbel : ja , is ein männertrikot , ich hab nur männer trikots - mag ja den mädels kram net so ...
@warnschild : ..jaja, stimmt schon , sie is schön - war auch eher´n joke ...
ICH LIEBE BAGGYS !!!! habe zwar wahrlich keine dicken beine , finde aber meine beine , hüften etc . in engen hosen ätzend .und das geht mir auch bei den meisten anderen so , die ich rumfahren seh´.. aber wie nuals sagt - jeder nach seiner facon !!!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (17. April 2010)

ich trage beides gern... Je nachdem was/wir/wo gefahren wird...

Was mich etwas stört: richtige Radtrikots haben immer Taschen am Rücken, "Freeride"-Trikots haben selten vorne nen Reißverschluss...


----------



## apoptygma (17. April 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> Lycras sind was für CC-Schnittchen  Ausserdem sehen die in Kombination mit Safetyjacket und weiteren Protektoren noch schrecklicher aus als normal. Da weht so ein bisschen der Flair von Wurst in Pelle mit. Kann mich nicht damit anfreunden und ich kenne auch keinen bei dem ich sagen würde, "Hey Mensch, Du siehst aber gut in der Pelle aus!". Ach ja, genauso gruselig finde ich auch so alberne Trikots mit "witzigen" Aufdrucken. Aber die Geschmäcker sind nun mal verschieden und über Geschmack lässt ja bekanntlich nicht streiten, deshalb jede/r nach seiner Fasson!



Klar, wenn man den ganzen Protektoren-Kram trägt macht das Sinn  Ich meinte damit auch eher die "nicht extrem Abwärtsorientieren"


----------



## apoptygma (17. April 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @bärbel : ja , is ein männertrikot , ich hab nur männer trikots - mag ja den mädels kram net so ...
> @warnschild : ..jaja, stimmt schon , sie is schön - war auch eher´n joke ...
> ICH LIEBE BAGGYS !!!! habe zwar wahrlich keine dicken beine , finde aber meine beine , hüften etc . in engen hosen ätzend .und das geht mir auch bei den meisten anderen so , die ich rumfahren seh´.. aber wie nuals sagt - jeder nach seiner facon !!!



Ich glaub, weite Hosen ziehe ich ansich nur zum Gammlen oder Schrauben/Arbeiten draussen an 

Ach, ich habe nur mal wieder so nen Identifikationsproblem.....als Frau . Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, man wird so "eingemännert" beim Biken ;-) Daher versuch ich wohl auch, alles drumherum weiblicher zu halten.


----------



## scylla (17. April 2010)

eingemännert 

zu geil! Das Wort muss ich mir merken


----------



## Reaggi (17. April 2010)

zu dem platzangst zeug. also die Alice hose habe ich mir in M bestellt, geht aber wieder zurueck... komisch... ich brauch wohl S, aber die 100 euro sind mir die hose niht wert, sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (17. April 2010)

eingemännert is ein geiles wort !! eine echte wortschöpfung 

ich fühl´mich in weiten sachen einfach viel wohler - enge sachen "engen" mich ein ... beim biken , sowie in der freizeit.ausserdem sieht cooler aus - duckundweg ...


----------



## lucie (17. April 2010)

Reaggi schrieb:


> zu dem platzangst zeug. also die Alice hose habe ich mir in M bestellt, geht aber wieder zurueck... komisch... ich brauch wohl S, aber die 100 euro sind mir die hose niht wert, sorry.



Wieso nicht, stimmt die Qualität oder die Paßform nicht? Wenn ich mir das Angebot anderer Marken so ansehe, liegen die Shorts ja irgendwie alle so in demselben Preissegment (Aldi, Lidl und Konsorten mal ausgenommen).


----------



## Warnschild (18. April 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> eingemännert
> 
> zu geil! Das Wort muss ich mir merken



"Eingemännert" gefällt mir auch! - Und nicht ganz unwahr.

Ich hab gelernt, zu meinem Hinterteil zu stehen: Beim Rennradeln sind weite Hosen nunmal einfach unpraktisch. 

Und Ich trage bunt! Wie und wenn ich Lust habe. Verquer vielleicht, nicht immer ganz stilsicher, aber an manchen Tagen tut es einfach gut, sich kleidungstechnisch jenseits der üblichen Team-Uniformität zu bewegen.

Ein bisschen weiblich darfs aber wirklich sein, sowohl vom Fahren als auch vom Kleidungsstil her, so dass das Radfahren - in der Wildnis wie auf der Straße - nicht zu "eingemännertem" Frauenverhalten degradiert, sondern sich als unser ureigenstes Terrain erweist, Teil des Lebens einer Frau, ganz normal: Nichts Militantes, nichts Künstliches, nichts Gewolltes und schon gar nichts Übernommenes daran ist.

(wow, das erinnert mich ja schon fast an politische Manifeste  )


----------



## apoptygma (18. April 2010)

Ich bin bei mir inner Fa. schon berüchtigt für diese Wortschöpfungen, keine Ahnung warum mein verwirrtes Hirn sowas hier und da mal ausspuckt *hehe

So, mal wieder Miniloch im Schlauch gestopft. Ist ja nur der 2. Platten seit gestern *hehe.

 Nach nem Schlauchwechsel (der sich hier zu Haue dann nach Prüfung als Schlauch mit kaputtem Ventil rausstelle, der nen Schleicher provozierte, das war das 3. mal übrigens bei meinen Schwalbeschläuchen) hab ich mir dann im Ersatzschlauch ein Miniloch zugezogen, der die Nacht sogar noch überlebte ;-)

Also werd ich mir wohl bald nur noch Contischläuche (oder habter hier mal nen Tip) zulegen und als neue Bikesachen reinstellen


----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. April 2010)

Die Baggys haben durchaus auch praktische Seiten. Wenn einem mit den Lycras mal in die Landschaft steckt, dann bahnt sich schon mal ein dicker Spreißel den Weg durch´s Fleisch, mit einer gescheiten Baggy passiert das nicht. Ich hab aus meinen Fehlern gelernt, grobe Abfahrten nur noch in grobem Stoff. Vor 2 Jahren hab ich an so einem blöden Stück Holz fast 4 Monate hinlaboriert, bis alle Teile wieder aus meinem Körper waren. Die Ärzte sind ja auch zu doof, um Fremdkörper zu finden. :-(


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (18. April 2010)

Turtleracer schrieb:


> Ich habe seit ungefähr 2 Monaten auf meine neue Platzangsthose gewartet. Am Samstag war sie endlich da, pünktlich zur Tour am Sonntag.
> 
> Ist echt eine coole und bequeme Hose. Kann ich nur empfehlen auch wenn sie etwas teuer ist.



Die habe ich mir auch bestellt, aber in rot...

Bin schon wieder weg...


----------



## LaCarolina (18. April 2010)

Das sind meine beiden letzten Neuigkeiten:

der Rox 8.0






Schuhe von Shimano












Bequem, super beim fahren, aber doof zum laufen auf glattem Boden.


----------



## Deleted168745 (18. April 2010)

..auf dem Weg zu mir:

dieses....





und dieses:












.....mein Freund is schuld! Ich wollte nur sein Geburtstagsgeschenk bestellen..und dann..konnt ich nich andersaber ich bereue nichts


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. April 2010)

tja, und ich wollte eigentlich im Sportladen nach einer Regenjacke schauen, und konnte an dieser Jeans nicht vorbei! Passte wie angegossen und musste einfach gekauft werden 

Edit: Und wer will bei dem Wetter schon Regenjacken kaufen !?!?


----------



## BineMX (19. April 2010)

Ha!  Die hab ich auch!! Allerding in der Jungsvariante mit grün... in der Mädlsvariante gab´s grad keine in meiner Größe und wartn wollt ich ned. Find die auch (wie fast alles von Maloja) genial. Werd mir evtl. die Mädlshose auch noch holen...  
Bin schon gespannt wann ich mich in meine neuen lila Maloja Radl-Klamotten reintrainiert hab.... 
Und ja... ich trage auch Farbe!!!  
Privat, beim Radln, beim Mopedfahrn... wann ich grad Lust drauf hab!!! 
Warum soll man sich als Frau hinter braugrünen Gedöns verschanzen!! Ach ja und Lycra trag ich auch!! Trotz dicken Haxn und Krampfadern 
Die lila Maloja Baggy sitzt bei mir eh so eng wie ne Lycra...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (19. April 2010)

In Anlehnung an den lustigen Graubündenwerbespot mit den beiden Steinböcken habe ich zu meinem Plastikrennerle das passende Shirt bekommen:






 Grüße!


----------



## rissect (19. April 2010)

Ich war gerade bei Maloja shoppen:

Anhang anzeigen 185915 Anhang anzeigen 185916

Habe mir mal diesen Anzug in der Farbe schwarz für dieses Jahr gegönnt!
Ich finde ihn super, auch wenn ich gleich bestimmt direkt als CC-Schnitte (vgl. Nualas-Post ) abgestempelt werde.

Ich freue mich auf jedenfalls riesig über den Kauf!


----------



## Nuala (19. April 2010)

Nicht Schnitte, CC-Schnittchen  
Der Maloja-Body ist sogar recht schick und soll auch ein prima Polster haben. Habe ihn Lenzerheide in Live gesehen und muss sagen, dass der Body bei entsprechender Figur echt gut ausschaut!


----------



## rissect (19. April 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> Nicht Schnitte, CC-Schnittchen
> Der Maloja-Body ist sogar recht schick und soll auch ein prima Polster haben. Habe ihn Lenzerheide in Live gesehen und muss sagen, dass der Body bei entsprechender Figur echt gut ausschaut!



CC-Schnittchen, ist auch o.k. 

Jetzt schon Live gesehen, bei den Temperaturen?  Brrrr...


----------



## apoptygma (19. April 2010)

rissect schrieb:


> CC-Schnittchen, ist auch o.k.
> 
> Jetzt schon Live gesehen, bei den Temperaturen?  Brrrr...



Ach, dat  is warm genug, ich war auch schon 2mal komplett kurz unterwegs 

Aber nen Body is nix für mich, wenn auch CC Schnittchen, dafür hab ich zuviel "Bauch". Wenn mann 100% schlank ist, am besten noch Waschbrett, dann sieht sowas allerdinegs rattenscharf aus. Aber dafür müsste ich unters Messer


----------



## Nuala (19. April 2010)

rissect schrieb:


> Jetzt schon Live gesehen, bei den Temperaturen?  Brrrr...



Nee, das war letztes Jahr im Juli, aber auf dem Rothorn lag noch Schnee... aber da habe ich die Dame auch nicht gesichtet, sondern im Tal am See.


----------



## JarJarBings (19. April 2010)

ich hab anfang des jahres das hier gekriegt von meinem mann. 
die qualität ist etwas mies, sorry, ist mit dem iphone geknipst.


----------



## apoptygma (19. April 2010)

JarJarBings schrieb:


> ich hab anfang des jahres das hier gekriegt von meinem mann.
> die qualität ist etwas mies, sorry, ist mit dem iphone geknipst.



Also sollte der Mann mal über sein....

Schönes Teil!


----------



## rissect (19. April 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> Nee, das war letztes Jahr im Juli, aber auf dem Rothorn lag noch Schnee... aber da habe ich die Dame auch nicht gesichtet, sondern im Tal am See.



Ahh, ok! Mich würdest Du allerdings nicht am See sondern auf dem Trail treffen.  

@ apoptygma: Nur im Body bei diesen Temparaturen unterwegs zu sein, führt wohl unweigelich zu einem gelben Schein...  Ich warte wohl noch ein paar Tage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (19. April 2010)

rissect schrieb:


> Ahh, ok! Mich würdest Du allerdings nicht am See sondern auf dem Trail treffen.
> 
> @ apoptygma: Nur im Body bei diesen Temparaturen unterwegs zu sein, führt wohl unweigelich zu einem gelben Schein...  Ich warte wohl noch ein paar Tage.



Ich bin da eher unempfindlich ab 15 Grad  Aber stimmt schon, bevor man sich einen weg holt.....


----------



## rissect (19. April 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> Nicht Schnitte, CC-Schnittchen
> Der Maloja-Body ... soll auch ein prima Polster haben.



Wäre ja super, woher wisst Du das? Welches Modelljahr?


----------



## trek 6500 (19. April 2010)

war auch schon 3 x kurz - unten - oben lang  unterwegs - war aber jedesmal 23 !!! grad !! der sommer kommt - juppiduuu !!


----------



## Deleted168745 (19. April 2010)

rissect schrieb:


> Ich finde ihn super, auch wenn ich gleich bestimmt direkt als CC-Schnitte (vgl. Nualas-Post ) abgestempelt werde.



nein nein nein...das Türkise sieht eher aus wie Meerjungfrau..und in schwarz dann wahrscheinlich eher wie Catwoman

nur Spaß, gell


----------



## trek 6500 (19. April 2010)

kicher -meerjungfrau ....


----------



## BineMX (19. April 2010)

Den gibts auch in Lila, hab ich gestern erst in Torbole in der Hand gehabt... Größe XS...der hätt mir warscheinlich nicht mal als 10-Jährige gepaßt!! *grins* sieht aber echt Rattenscharf aus!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KrissiRu (19. April 2010)

Hab ich mir jetzt bestellt... Mit Sternen, da konnte ich nicht widerstehen


----------



## Deleted168745 (19. April 2010)

schick!
was wiegtn das gute Stück...ca...


----------



## KrissiRu (19. April 2010)

...weiß ich jetzt spontan garnicht... 
Moment, ich such mal...

Hab jetzt ne Angabe von 1050g gefunden (weiß aber nicht, für welche Größe das gilt, S ist sicher etwas leichter). Gibt auch ne Carbonvariante, aber die war mir zu teuer...


----------



## Deleted168745 (19. April 2010)

KrissiRu schrieb:


> Hab jetzt ne Angabe von 1050g gefunden (weiß aber nicht, für welche Größe das gilt, S ist sicher etwas leichter). Gibt auch ne Carbonvariante, aber die war mir zu teuer...



Danke...aba in S passt mein Kugelkopf eh nich rein...


----------



## barbarissima (19. April 2010)

...


----------



## trek 6500 (19. April 2010)

..bine : ..sowas sieht aber nur rattenscharf aus , wenn nicht überall an allen seiten fettpölsterchen  rausquellen - und allzu oft ist das leider so .... und das is dann nix fürs auge ...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (19. April 2010)

rissect schrieb:


> Ich war gerade bei Maloja shoppen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 185915 Anhang anzeigen 185916
> 
> ...



Dieser Body ist mein großes Ziel: Da mal reinpassen und dabei auch noch nichtwurstig aussehen  Ich komme der Sache laaangsam näher


----------



## BineMX (20. April 2010)

Dann drück ich dir mal die Daumen Frau Rauscher!!!! Das ist auf jeden Fall ein Ansporn!!
Ich würd da leider bei aller Hungerei und Radlerei nicht wirklich reinpassen!!! Die Gene halt.... *grins*
Hab dafür einen Ledereinteiler


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. April 2010)

Ehrlich, einen Body find ich unpraktisch, ausser zum Eisdielenbiken. Musst ja immer den Rucksack ausziehen, wenn man mal hinter den Busch muss.

Aber das Rotwild ist ein feines Teil! Das hätt ich auch gern...


----------



## rissect (21. April 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ehrlich, einen Body find ich unpraktisch, ausser zum Eisdielenbiken. Musst ja immer den Rucksack ausziehen, wenn man mal hinter den Busch muss.



Unpraktisch - ist in dieser Hinsicht wohl nicht zu leugnen. Dafür sieht es aber umso besser beim Biken aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JarJarBings (21. April 2010)

so ein ganzkörperkondom wär auch noch was für mich, würde sicher das problem mit den rippenprellungen noch weiter minimieren.


----------



## trek 6500 (21. April 2010)

ja, stützt sicher schön


----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. April 2010)

heute im Fitnessstudio ein Zettel am Brett:

"Aufgrund der hohen Nachfrage gibt es Lieferprobleme der _Body-Shape-Hose_"


----------



## BineMX (21. April 2010)

Hab an der Rennstrecke auch jedes mal geflucht wenn ich, kaum daß ich die Lederpelle anhab, ein dringendes Blasenentleerbedürfnis bekam... Aber ist halt viel sicherer als ein Zweiteiler. Da ist ja so ein Radlanzug ratzfatz ausgezogen im Vergleich... man muß sich halt nur nen größeren Busch suchen.. Eventuelle Zuschauer haben da natürlich mehr zu gucken...


----------



## barbarissima (22. April 2010)

Habe neue Schnellspanner: Tune DC16+17  Gewicht 37g


----------



## JarJarBings (22. April 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Habe neue Schnellspanner: Tune DC16+17  Gewicht 37g



den hab ich auch.


----------



## Honigblume (22. April 2010)




----------



## trek 6500 (22. April 2010)

schönes bike ! hast du das schwarze auch noch ? was is´n das für ein rahmen ?? lg , kati


----------



## barbarissima (23. April 2010)

Turtleracer schrieb:


> Ich habe seit ungefähr 2 Monaten auf meine neue Platzangsthose gewartet. Am Samstag war sie endlich da, pünktlich zur Tour am Sonntag.
> 
> Ist echt eine coole und bequeme Hose. Kann ich nur empfehlen auch wenn sie etwas teuer ist.


 
Meine ist heute auch endlich gekommen. Aber zu groß  Da würde es mir hinten glatt rein regnen, so weit steht die ab  Habe sie jetzt gleich noch mal in XS geordert. Hoffentlich dauert das nicht wieder so lange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (23. April 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Meine ist heute auch endlich gekommen. Aber zu groß  Da würde es mir hinten glatt rein regnen, so weit steht die ab  Habe sie jetzt gleich noch mal in XS geordert. Hoffentlich dauert das nicht wieder so lange



Meine "Platzangst" habe ich von Rose innerhalb von 3 Tagen erhalten. - aber in M!!! Dann hab ich wohl Adipositas.
Ist aber echt 'ne tolle Bikeshort, hat auch schon einen Sturz unbeschadet überstanden, nur ich hab 'ne Schotterflechte.


----------



## barbarissima (23. April 2010)

Material und Verarbeitung finde ich auch klasse. Der Stoff ist nicht so lommelig 

Gute Besserung für deine Schotterflechte  Ich habe mich am Montag auch ins Gebüsch geschmissen


----------



## KrissiRu (23. April 2010)

KrissiRu schrieb:


> Hab ich mir jetzt bestellt... Mit Sternen, da konnte ich nicht widerstehen



Mein Helm ist heute angekommen, das Rennen kann kommen


----------



## apoptygma (23. April 2010)

Honigblume schrieb:


>



Ja seeeeehr schön


----------



## Honigblume (24. April 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> schönes bike ! hast du das schwarze auch noch ? was is´n das für ein rahmen ?? lg , kati



Na klar hab ich das Schwarze noch, wird auch behalten 
Das neue ist ein Rockrider.


----------



## M_on_Centurion (24. April 2010)

Endlich kann ich hier auch mal was schreiben. 

Gekauft habe ich mir das hier (Women Kesskil Shorts II): 




















Wird morgen gleich ausprobiert *freu* 

Dazu gab's einen NobbyNic Doppelpack und eine Luftpumpe. 
Die NNs haben mir bei der Montage einige Nerven gekostet, ich hoffe, die machen's morgen wieder gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mangolassi (26. April 2010)

Ich hab 'ne 2 fach Kettenführung




am Liteville, und es hat nur 5 Stunden gedauert sie zu montieren:





http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/628803


----------



## barbarissima (26. April 2010)

M_on_Centurion schrieb:


> Endlich kann ich hier auch mal was schreiben.
> 
> Gekauft habe ich mir das hier (Women Kesskil Shorts II):
> 
> ...


 
Was hattest du denn vorher für Reifen drauf? 

Schicke Hose


----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. April 2010)

meine neuen Bikesachen sind seit heute: eine Regenjacke und eine Regenhose... jetzt habe ich keine Ausreden mehr... 

Fotos hab ich jetzt keine, aber die Regenjacke ist diese hier und mit 49,- Euroleins (bikemax!) auch mal nicht so teuer und sie sitzt gut: http://www.regatta24.de/product_info.php?info=p1159_RETOUCH---Funktions-Leichtjacke-fuer-Damen.html

Hosenfoto wird nachgeliefert


----------



## Jennfa (27. April 2010)

mangolassi schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/628803



, so ne Kettenführung ist schon was feines! Die Mühe hat sich bestimmt gelohnt . 

Ich hab neulich zum Geburtstag die hier bekommen:





Einfach genial ! Nie wieder Kette drauftreten und keine Schleifgeräusche !

...und die hier hab ich mir mal gegönnt, auch wenn ich zuerst skeptisch war wegen dem Cord, aber sie ist megagemütlich :


----------



## ghostmoni (27. April 2010)

wow, die Hose sieht echt super aus. Hoffentlich hält die mit dem Cord auch lange genug. Da wäre ich ja auch ehr skeptisch.


----------



## trek 6500 (27. April 2010)

..die cordhose find ich auch megageil !! haste mal n link zu der ???? preis ?? lechz , sabber .... DANKE , lg , kati


----------



## MelleD (27. April 2010)

Sollte die wohl sein 
http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/radhosen/maloja-ray-wood-cord-freeride-short/226439.html?c=18

Echt ne schöne Hose, hab ja bald Geburtstag, mal meinem Freund den Link schicken *hihi*


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. April 2010)

Die hab ich am Samstag bei Hibike schon in der Hand gehabt und dann doch nur ein nettes Trikot mitgenommen. Da war zu viel los und ich hatte keine Lust ewig vor den Umkleiden zu warten.
Aber da waren auch noch tolle Hosen von RatzeFatze.... ich muss da mal wieder unter der Woche hin.


----------



## Jennfa (27. April 2010)

Ne, ist ne Frauenshorts  , die hier:

http://www.sportschrank.de/Maloja-maloja-blondie-freerideshort-p-2873-1.html

http://www.2legs.eu/index.php?s=3&cat_id=523_Freeride-Shorts&artikel=28522_Blondie+Freeride+Short+wood&PageNum=11&Search_Brand=MALOJA&ref=2

An den wichtigen Stellen wo man draufsitzt, also wo man angst hätte dass sie vielleicht abreibt sind so schwarze Einsätze. Da ich ziemlich groß bin (1,80) ist die Hose bei mir so knielang, bei kleineren Personen geht sie dann wohl über die Knie was ich persönlich noch schöner finde. Zu warm fand ich sie bis jetzt auch nicht, schön luftig und weich für ne Cordhose. Die Größe fand ich jetzt auch normal wie bei meinen anderen Hosen auch Größe S. Sie hat keine Weitenregulierung wie manche andere Hosen bei Maloja, aber Gürtelschlaufen. Mit Gürtel fühle ich mich eh immer wohler !

Grüßele Jenna


----------



## barbarissima (27. April 2010)

*@Jennfa:*
Die Maloja Hose sieht ja sowas von klasse aus 

Habe heute endlich meine Platzangst Hose in der richtigen Größe gekriegt  Und das passende Shirt von Protective gabs auch noch dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (27. April 2010)

Ahhh die Hose habe ich mir auch angeguckt...die will ich auch irgendwann noch haben  . War mir nur so unsicher wegen den Größen bei Platzangst.


----------



## Tatü (27. April 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Ahhh die Hose habe ich mir auch angeguckt...die will ich auch irgendwann noch haben  . War mir nur so unsicher wegen den Größen bei Platzangst.



die fällt recht groß aus.


----------



## barbarissima (27. April 2010)

Ja genau, die kannst du eine Nummer kleiner bestellen


----------



## lucie (27. April 2010)

Tatü schrieb:


> die fällt recht groß aus.



Ich finde, die Hose fällt eher normal aus. Bin 168cm klein/groß, wiege satte 63kg, trage Jeans mit 30-31er Bundweite und habe sie in der adipösen  Größe M.  Paßt perfekt. Was habt ihr denn alle nur für einen BMI, daß ihr S oder sogar XS tragt?


----------



## barbarissima (27. April 2010)

Größe M fällt wieder normal aus


----------



## trek 6500 (27. April 2010)

....bmi :20  
wie weit ist denn der bund bei der corhose in S ?????


----------



## Jennfa (27. April 2010)

warte mal kurz ich geh gleich mal messen...


----------



## trek 6500 (27. April 2010)

den bmi , oder den bund ?????


----------



## barbarissima (27. April 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ....bmi :20
> wie weit ist denn der bund bei der corhose in S ?????


 
Wie misst man denn den bmi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (27. April 2010)

... gibt so pulsmesser , die  auch bmi anzeigen ... oder du kennst einen , der  eine  wii hat , da gibts nen sogenannzen fitness  test , da wird der auch errechnet ...


----------



## Deleted168745 (27. April 2010)

der BMI is doch blos so ne blöde Formel....

BMI = x KG / (y M * y M)

Beispiel für 175 cm Körpergröße und 70 kg Gewicht:
  BMI = 70 / (1,75  * 1,75) = 22,86


..ausserdem wird er total überbewertet..weil er weder etwas über Fettanteil, Wasseranteil, Muskelmasse oder überhaupt die Fitness aussagt....

btw: hab 20, trage M
mein Körperfett ist unter 14%...dieser Wert is mir Wichtiger wie nen blöder BMI ...


----------



## lucie (27. April 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Wie misst man denn den bmi



Das mit dem BMI war doch nur so dahergeplappert, aber ich dachte mir nur: meine Fresse, wenn ihr alle Größe S bzw. XS tragen könnt, dann bin ich mit einem normalen BMI von 22,7 voll fett. Ich glaub, ich trau mich nicht mehr auf die Straße...


----------



## barbarissima (27. April 2010)

lucie schrieb:


> Das mit dem BMI war doch nur so dahergeplappert, aber ich dachte mir nur: meine Fresse, wenn ihr alle Größe S bzw. XS tragen könnt, dann bin ich mit einem normalen BMI von 22,7 voll fett Ich glaub, ich trau mich nicht mehr auf die Straße...


 
Die mit S und XS sind ja vielleicht alle ein Stück kleiner als du


----------



## lucie (27. April 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Die mit S und XS sind ja vielleicht alle ein Stück kleiner als du



In der Höhe oder/und in der Breite...?


----------



## Deleted168745 (27. April 2010)

...dann können wir ja zurück zum Topic!

hier: is zwar nich meines, aber ich habs gekauft.(für meine bessere Hälfte)






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. April 2010)

ich hatte diese hier noch bei der Lieferung dabei, aber sie sitzt komisch, passt nicht gut, also geht sie zurück... Schade, eigentlich auch ne echt schöne Hose... Aber ich bin sicher ich finde da noch eine Alternative 
http://www.sportschrank.de/maloja-vanilli-bikeshort-p-3156-1.html?ref=froogle

achso, und dann dieses Shirt, das sitzt so perfekt, richtig schick, das darf bleiben 
http://www.platzangst.com/collection_proline_woman.php?seite=5&collectionmenu=1

Der Aufdruck auf den Ärmeln ist allerdings ziemlich dick und gummiartig, da bin ich erst ein bisschen erschrocken...


----------



## barbarissima (27. April 2010)

Fällt das Shirt auch so riesig aus?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. April 2010)

nein, das ist ein perfektes M 
Nicht zu weit, aber nicht eng 


Wenn man uns hier so betrachtet, könnte man meinen, wir Mädels kaufen nur noch Radklamotten


----------



## Jennfa (27. April 2010)

Also messen wollte ich die Hose . Wie kilkenny halte ich den BMI-Wert auch quatsch, nicht aussagekräftig, gerade bei Sportlern nicht . Meiner ist sehr niedrig, das weiß ich noch...bin halt so ne schlacksige Große . Also kommt das mit dem Kleiner und Größe S bei mir nicht hin .

So bei geschlossenem Knopf..von da aus einmal rum sind es so 83-84cm. Bei mir sitzt die Hose eher tiefer so Richtung Hüfte würd ich sagen. Aber ich wollte es lieber so als XS und dann Richtung Bauchnabel zumachen *bäh*. Ich denke so ist es bei ner lässigen Hose auch gedacht, also tiefer runtergezogen. Ich finde diese Größentabelle passt ganz gut...da bin ich zwischen xs und s. 
http://www.sportschrank.de/groessentabelle.php


----------



## M_on_Centurion (27. April 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Was hattest du denn vorher für Reifen drauf?
> 
> Schicke Hose



Vorher waren noch die originalen drauf, Pogo Kardung oder so ähnlich. War anscheinend so ein RacingRalph Nachbau. 
Die Hose ist überraschend bequem, hätte ich gar nicht gedacht.


----------



## trek 6500 (27. April 2010)

@jennfa : danke , werd ´mal gucken , was mein budget diesen monat ... noch hergibt ... find die hose echt extremst genial !!! und noch ´n bildchen von was neuem


----------



## Fie (28. April 2010)

Ich glaube, ich bin hier die Einzige, die mit Hemd fährt...
Aber ich finde Trikots schrecklich, da sehe "ich" wie eine abgebundene Leberwurst aus.
Zwei lange Hosen (dünn) von Kona und eine vom Aldi für den Winter. Ne Regenjacke von Regatta, Helm von Specialized, Schuhe von Lowa - mehr besitze ich nicht. Handschuhe such ich noch.

Ihr habt wirklich tolle Klamotten! Da werd ich ja ganz neidisch!


----------



## karmakiller (28. April 2010)

@barbarissima: 
die Kombi sieht super aus !

*Frage zur Platzangst-Short:
Reicht diese von der Länge her übers Knie ? Wie dick ist das Material ? 

Frage zur Cord-Maloja-Short: 
ist das richtig dicker Cord-Stoff ? *

@Fie: 
was heißt denn Hemd ? Also es gibt doch soo viele verschiedene Trikots, enge oder freeridemäßige, da ist doch für jede was dabei. Mein Problem ist eher, dass mir so viele so gut gefallen...


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. April 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> http://www.sportschrank.de/groessentabelle.php


 
Danke für die Tabelle. Jetzt kann ich mir das anprobieren sparen. 
Wieder nix für untergewichtige Zwerge.
Das ist so gemein!


----------



## Fie (28. April 2010)

karmakiller schrieb:


> @barbarissima:
> 
> 
> @Fie:
> was heißt denn Hemd ? Also es gibt doch soo viele verschiedene Trikots, enge oder freeridemäßige, da ist doch für jede was dabei. Mein Problem ist eher, dass mir so viele so gut gefallen...




Na in einem kurzärmligen Hemd halt, mit Knöpfen und Kragen 
Ich mag T-Shirts nicht, weil sie so aufliegen und Hemden einfach besser fallen 
Mir gefallen die Meisten nicht! Und die, die mir gefallen würden, sind einfach mal zu eng...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KrissiRu (28. April 2010)

@barbarissima: Die Hose finde ich echt superschön


----------



## trek 6500 (28. April 2010)

@fie : ich fahr nur freeride trikots - da is nu` wirklich nix eng !!!!!  (hasse ich nämlich auch - bei  normalen  - sowie bike sachen ....) .
da die normalerweise recht teuer sind - so 70,80 ... nach oben hin unbegrenzt ... ..euro - kauf ich sie meist gebraucht hier im bike markt , oder auf ebay . da kosten sie dann nur 15-25 euro .. und a gönn´ich mir dann ab und an ein nettes !! bei t- shirts oder baumwollhemden würdß ich zu arg schwitzen , bzw. das würde sich vollsaugen und dann hätte ich einen nassen rücken etc. beim fahren . das taugt mir absolut nicht , weil ich schnell rotz und co. bekomme !!! ride on - lg , kati


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. April 2010)

Ja, und außerdem gibt bei den Freeridetrikots bei den Männerausführungen eine noch größere Auswahl. Da sind sie zudem noch ein wenig weiter geschnitten. Bei Männergröße S bzw. XS hab diesbezüglich hier auch schon im Bikemarkt zugeschlagen. Ansonsten schau ich immer mal wieder bei Hibike nach. Da erwischt man die Vorjahresmodelle teilweise für weniger als den halben Preis.


----------



## Tatü (28. April 2010)

Platzangst Alice:
dickes festes Material, recht robust
Hose geht nicht übers Knie, endet kurz drüber


----------



## missmarple (28. April 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> ...dann können wir ja zurück zum Topic!
> 
> hier: is zwar nich meines, aber ich habs gekauft.(für meine bessere Hälfte)
> 
> ...



Das hab ich mir letzten Sommer auch gegönnt! 
Für die zugehörige Umrüstung fehlt mir auf absehbare Zeit leider noch das Kapital...


----------



## barbarissima (28. April 2010)

karmakiller schrieb:


> die Kombi sieht super aus !
> 
> *Frage zur Platzangst-Short:*
> *Reicht diese von der Länge her übers Knie ? Wie dick ist das Material ? *
> ....


 


KrissiRu schrieb:


> @barbarissima: Die Hose finde ich echt superschön


 
Danke schön 

Der Stoff ist nicht so dick, aber sehr fest. An jedem Bein sind noch zwei Lüftungsschlitze und hinten und zwischen den Beinen ist noch ein dehnbarer Stoff eingesetzt, für die Bequemlichkeit 
Und bei mir endet die Hose auch direkt über dem Knie.


----------



## thefunk (28. April 2010)

Grüß Euch und das geht nur an die Damen der Nation,

wir sind auch grade dabei, Trikots machen zu lassen, doch leider finden wir keinen Hersteller der uns Damen-Freeride-Shirts in vernünftigem Schnitt herstellt. 
Null Taillierung auf dem Markt zu finden, wie man es zum Beispiel von den Maloja Freeride Shirts kennt!
Sind nur so Kasten-Shirts oder hautenge Pellen erhältlich, aber unsere Mädels wollen keine Protektoren drunterziehen sondern nur etwas weitere Trikots ohne Taschen und Schnickschnack haben.

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? Ihr würdet die Damen glücklich machen 

Ich poste dann auch den Entwurf zur Abstimmung und vielleicht gefällts ja noch der ein oder anderen Dame ; )

Danke, der Tobi


----------



## Jennfa (28. April 2010)

Ich find die Cordhose sehr luftig und sie kommt mir nicht sehr dick vor so wie man das sonst von Cordhosen vielleicht kennt. Also schön an die sportliche Nutzung angepasst mMn .


----------



## karmakiller (28. April 2010)

eigentlich suche ich eine die wirklich übers Knie reicht, schwierig ist das - auf Fotos schauen die immer so lang aus und wenn ich sie dann anprobiere, hängt sie deutlich oberhalb...

@Fie: 
nur noch mal zum Verständnis: 
Du tourst in einem ganz normalen (Männer)Hemd ? Aus Baumwolle ? Das trocknet doch wenn du mal geschwitzt bist nicht mehr während der Fahrt, oder ? 
Bei Maloja, Platzangst, Protective, Fox und Konsorten findest du gar nichts ? 
Also nee - das könnte mir nicht passieren 
Wenn du die enganliegenden Damentrikots nicht magst (die mag ich auch nicht) , dann gibt's doch noch die Männersachen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1000grad (28. April 2010)

Ja das gibts auch...ich fahr auch meistens in normalen H&M-Tops und Hosen für 5-15 rum...im Sommer kein Ding, wenns halt n bissel kritisch von der Wetterlage ist, nehm ich was zum Wechseln mit. Im Winter könnt ich den Funktionsstoff aber auch nich mehr entbehren...Aber für mehr als die zwei Sportunterwäscheoberteile hats bisher finanziell nicht gereicht...denn so ein paar Sachen gefallen mir zugegebener Maßen schon


----------



## trek 6500 (28. April 2010)

...hatte ich vergessen zu schreieb : ich hab auch nur männer trikots (freeride) - in s passen die gut - und wenn sie doch  zu lang sind - hab ich ne oma mit nähmaschine ...


----------



## Fie (28. April 2010)

Danke für eure Antworten.

Wie ihr wißt, bin ich grad ohne Arbeit und komm grad kaum über die Runden.
Ich muß mit Hemd fahren, weil ich gar nichts anderes habe. 
Klar schau ich mir die Freeride Sachen auch an hier im Bikemarkt, aber da paßt mir meistens das nicht, was mir gefallen würde. Mir würde schon ein schönes FOX-Trikot (Freeride) reichen 
Ne kurze Hose bräuchte ich auch noch. Aber ohne Geld...


----------



## Warnschild (28. April 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten.
> 
> Wie ihr wißt, bin ich grad ohne Arbeit und komm grad kaum über die Runden.
> Ich muß mit Hemd fahren, weil ich gar nichts anderes habe.
> ...



Einfache Funktionsshirts gibts bei Decathlon schon für 5 Euro. Wer kein Geld hat, braucht auch kein Fox-Trikot. Das ist ne ganz einfache Rechnung.


----------



## Deleted168745 (28. April 2010)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Einfache Funktionsshirts gibts bei Decathlon schon für 5 Euro. Wer kein Geld hat, braucht auch kein Fox-Trikot. Das ist ne ganz einfache Rechnung.





Ich besitze kein einziges...geb mein Geld lieber für "wichtigeres" aus(Bike,Protektoren,Lift und Sprit)

ansonsten: stink normales Tshirt drüber....fertig.
langärmelige Funktionsshirts hab ich vom Klettern&Skifahren genug daheim...

Wenn man schnell genug fährt sieht eh keiner was man an hat


----------



## mangolassi (28. April 2010)

> Ne Regenjacke von Regatta



Wohl vom Larca was? Da gibts doch auch viele günstige Funktionssachen, Hemden, T-Shirts und was nicht alles, muss ja kein spezielles Bike Zeugs sein.
Soviele Trikots wie einige hier posten, hab ich auch in meinem Leben noch nicht gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (28. April 2010)

.....deshalb kauf ich den kram ja auch gebraucht , weil mir 70 euro für´n trikot allemal zu viel sind - und aldi oder lidl zeug tuts ja auch - wenn es nur um die funktion- und weniger ums ausseh´n bzw. gefallen geht ! und da kosten die sachen 6,99 ...
und : du bist doch auch mit arbeit nur  mit hemd gefahren , oder ?????  greez , kati


----------



## apoptygma (28. April 2010)

Weiber und ihre Klamotten 

Pah!

Ich gönne mir in der nächsten Woche endlich meine XTR-Pedale


----------



## trek 6500 (28. April 2010)

..hihi , die bekommt man ja auch geradezu nachgeschmissen ...kicher ...


----------



## apoptygma (28. April 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..hihi , die bekommt man ja auch geradezu nachgeschmissen ...kicher ...



Geht so, ich muss nen wenig sparen, in ein paar Wochen kommt ja mein Rennrad


----------



## Fie (28. April 2010)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Einfache Funktionsshirts gibts bei Decathlon schon für 5 Euro. Wer kein Geld hat, braucht auch kein Fox-Trikot. Das ist ne ganz einfache Rechnung.



Smiley übersehen?


----------



## trek 6500 (28. April 2010)

seid lieb zueinander !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted168745 (28. April 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich gönne mir in der nächsten Woche endlich meine XTR-Pedale


XTR........da muss ich noch lange in der Fussgängerzone meine Klampfe rampfen..


----------



## apoptygma (28. April 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> da muss ich noch lange in der Fussgängerzone meine Klampfe rampfen..





Sehr geil!

Na ja, wenn die "versagende Rennmaus" noch 2-3 Kilo verlieren soll, dann das Rad auch nen paar Gramm *pöh

Moi, den 2. Tag ohne Süsses....und langsam sinkt der Aggro-Pegel wieder


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. April 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Moi, den 2. Tag ohne Süsses....und langsam sinkt der Aggro-Pegel wieder



Pah, das möcht ich auch mal sagen können!   Ich arbeite über einer Eisdiele   und freu mich jetzt schon auf meine Kugel bevor ich mich zur Heimfahrt auf´s Radl setz.
Ich hab auch lauter günstige Shirts, guck oft beim Rose, was es da im Ausverkauf gibt. Das Aldi-Zeugs ist super, um damit in die Arbeit zu fahren, um teures Zeug so oft zu waschen, wäre es mir zu schade.

Meine neuen Syncros Pedale funktionieren übrigens super!  Ich kann nicht finden, dass sie hakelig gehen, die Plattform ist groß genug, dass man nicht gleich beim ersten Stein runterrutscht, wenn man nicht gleich reintrifft, für das Gewicht einfach super! Ich hab sie auf die leichteste Position eingestellt, damit gehen sie geringfügig schwerer als die Shimanos in der leichtesten Position.


----------



## scylla (29. April 2010)

musste das gerade nochmal vorkramen...

was ist das denn für eine kefü? e-thirteen?
und wie macht sie sich so bezüglich geräuschentwicklung und schlatverhalten?



mangolassi schrieb:


> Ich hab 'ne 2 fach Kettenführung
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mangolassi (29. April 2010)

Nee, ist die MRP Partycrasher. Hab die mal spontan bestellt, weil ich die Möglichkeit hatte sie zurückzuschicken. Als es so aussah als könnte ich sie zurechtfeilen, hab ich beschlossen es zu versuchen. Geht super, ausser dass die Kette auf dem kleinen Blatt im Wiegetritt am Umwerfer unten schleift, aber ich das lässt sich bestimmt noch einstellen. Inzwischen hab ich mir aber überlegt, mal 1 Kettenblatt zu probieren, der Trend geht zu 1x10 Die Hausrunde hab ich schon auf dem grossen Blatt geschafft.


----------



## scylla (30. April 2010)

mangolassi schrieb:


> Nee, ist die MRP Partycrasher. Hab die mal spontan bestellt, weil ich die Möglichkeit hatte sie zurückzuschicken. Als es so aussah als könnte ich sie zurechtfeilen, hab ich beschlossen es zu versuchen. Geht super, ausser dass die Kette auf dem kleinen Blatt im Wiegetritt am Umwerfer unten schleift, aber ich das lässt sich bestimmt noch einstellen. Inzwischen hab ich mir aber überlegt, mal 1 Kettenblatt zu probieren, der Trend geht zu 1x10 Die Hausrunde hab ich schon auf dem grossen Blatt geschafft.



Fürs 901 wäre ein Blatt sicher ne Option, aber da hab ich eh die HS 
Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach ner KeFü fürs 301. Die muss halt unbedingt zweifach können und vorzugsweise noch bis 38t. Will dem armen Bike ja nicht die Kletter-Ambitionen austreiben  
Hab schon die e.13 und die Blackspire Stinger angeschaut, aber irgendwie haben die mich beide nicht so richtig überzeugt. Vielleicht probier ich auch mal die MRP... wenn's beim einen LV klappt stehen die Chancen ja nicht so schlecht, dass es beim "kleinen Bruder" auch passt. Dass die Kette auf dem kleinsten Blatt am Werfer schleift würde mich jetzt nicht so sehr stören. Tut's ohne KeFü auch minimal (LV legt jetzt sogar extra so ein kleines Filzplättchen bei, das man auf den Quersteg vom Umwerfer kleben kann um die Geräusche zu minimieren ).

Wo hast du die MRP denn bestellt?


----------



## trek 6500 (1. Mai 2010)

.....im ebay gibts grad diese cord  bike hose in gr. m - in dunkelblau - für 75.- ... nur zur info !!  greez, kati


----------



## neo-bahamuth (1. Mai 2010)

Neue Schuhe!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/29161


----------



## trek 6500 (1. Mai 2010)

..fährste mit klickies ???


----------



## mangolassi (1. Mai 2010)

@scylla: Das 38er für die Kletterambitionen
Die MRP soll bis 36 reichen, da ist auch nicht viel Reserve. Mit der Stinger hatte ich an anderen Bikes nie Probleme, ich hätt sie wieder gekauft, aber die MRP ist mir vor die Füsse gelaufen. Hab sie halt direkt vom Schweizer Vertrieb, weil meine Firma da täglich bestellt. 
Bei der e.13 hab ich gehört, man muss das E-Type Backplate extra kaufen und ich glaub sie war ein paar Gramm schwerer.

P.S. neo-bahamuth: Toller Kachelofen


----------



## Deleted168745 (2. Mai 2010)

an alle Schnäppchenjägerinnen:

habe mir letzte Woche diese Azonic-Fr-Short bestellt, von crc:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=8882

in schwarz-grau...(28,85)

für den Preis überlege ich mir sie gleich noch dreimal zu bestellen habe 28'' genommen; bin obenrum recht schlank und die Hose ist super geschnitten, dass man nicht aussieht als hätte man einen Ballon-Hintern..auch nicht mit der Protektorenshort drunter.......

habe ein SL von 81 und sie geht genau bis übers Knie....

mit einem grossen Fuchskopf drauf würde man auch keinen Unterschied merken... 

vlg


----------



## gobo (2. Mai 2010)

thema kettenführung:

probiere die raceface diabolus,funktioniert super und das fast geräuschlos!!!


mfg


----------



## neo-bahamuth (2. Mai 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..fährste mit klickies ???



Shimano PD-M520 sind bestellt, kommen nächste Woche. Dann wage ich den Versuch am Enduro.



mangolassi schrieb:


> P.S. neo-bahamuth: Toller Kachelofen



Danke, ich werds meiner Mutti ausrichten *g* Finde den auch toll. Im Winter bin ich wenn ich mal daheim bin, nur an dem Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (2. Mai 2010)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Shimano PD-M520 sind bestellt, kommen nächste Woche. Dann wage ich den Versuch am Enduro.
> 
> 
> 
> Danke, ich werds meiner Mutti ausrichten *g* Finde den auch toll. Im Winter bin ich wenn ich mal daheim bin, nur an dem Teil



Kannse zurückschicken und eine von den meinen fürn 10er habern ;-) Ich hab 3 Paar 520er


----------



## neo-bahamuth (2. Mai 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Kannse zurückschicken und eine von den meinen fürn 10er habern ;-) Ich hab 3 Paar 520er



Passt scho danke, haben auch nur 20 gekostet und kommen am Montag an *g*
Dann gehts mit dem Spicy in den Wald und dann werd ich paarma hinfallen. Ich hoffe nur in den Wald zu kommen, ohne größeres Aufsehen zu erregen. Paar Trockenübungen in der Wohnung müssen sein.


----------



## apoptygma (2. Mai 2010)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Passt scho danke, haben auch nur 20 gekostet und kommen am Montag an *g*
> Dann gehts mit dem Spicy in den Wald und dann werd ich paarma hinfallen. Ich hoffe nur in den Wald zu kommen, ohne größeres Aufsehen zu erregen. Paar Trockenübungen in der Wohnung müssen sein.



Kein Ding .-)

Kam nur grad rauf, weil ich mir morgen die XTR-Pedalen bestellen werde und dann hier hierndgültig nen 520er Friedhof habe.

Viel Erfolg bei den ersten Versuchen, und immer dran denken "Raus kommt man immer" ....irgendwie


----------



## neo-bahamuth (2. Mai 2010)

Was macht die XTR denn sonst toller außer 40g weniger Gewicht und der Spezialbeschichtung?


----------



## Female (2. Mai 2010)

mangolassi schrieb:


> Hab sie halt direkt vom Schweizer Vertrieb, weil meine Firma da täglich bestellt.



OffTopic: Wo arbeitest du denn? Gerne auch per PN. Bin ja auch in der CH-Radbranche tätig.


----------



## trek 6500 (2. Mai 2010)

kenny : die azonic in grau- schwarz sieht gut aus !! und d er preis isses  erst recht !! überleg `.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (2. Mai 2010)

http://www.duden.de/deutsche_sprache/rechtschreibpruefung/

Also ein bisserl Mühe kann man sich doch geben!





Was für ein Kindergarten.


----------



## Deleted168745 (2. Mai 2010)

@gtbiker:

Klugsche!ßer kann hier keiner leiden...also geh deinen Duden lesen...


die Nachricht war an mich und ich habs verstanden....


----------



## apoptygma (2. Mai 2010)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Was macht die XTR denn sonst toller außer 40g weniger Gewicht und der Spezialbeschichtung?




Schön aussehen  Die Pedalachse ist schöner. Das reicht für mich Mädchen als Argument.


----------



## lucie (2. Mai 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Schön aussehen  Die Pedalachse ist schöner. Das reicht für mich Mädchen als Argument.



Wenn es Dir um die Optik der Pedalachsen geht, dann kämen doch auch die XT in Frage. Die sind ca. 30 Euronen billiger. Ich denke aber, daß es nicht allein die Achse ist, die Dich zum Kauf der XTR "nötigt".


----------



## trek 6500 (2. Mai 2010)

@gt - biker : verpiesel diR ..... LOL ...


----------



## MelleD (3. Mai 2010)

Endlich nen schöner Rucksack für mich 
Sry fürs schlechte Foto, neue Kamera kommt noch


----------



## dakapo (3. Mai 2010)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Dann gehts mit dem Spicy in den Wald und dann werd ich paarma hinfallen. Ich hoffe nur in den Wald zu kommen, ohne grÃ¶Ãeres Aufsehen zu erregen. Paar TrockenÃ¼bungen in der Wohnung mÃ¼ssen sein.



Stell die AuslÃ¶sehÃ¤rte auf ganz weich, dann sollte eigentlich nix schiefgehen. TrockenÃ¼bungen bringen nicht viel - jedenfalls nicht im Standâ¦ versuch einfach wÃ¤hrend der Geradeausfahrt bewusst ein und aus zuklicken. Irgendwann geht das dann in Fleisch und Blut Ã¼ber.

Aber einmal spielt man auf jeden Fall den MaikÃ¤fer ;-) ging mir letztens auch so. Hab am Renner auf Look-Pedale umgestellt und beim bergauf Strampeln sprang mir die Kette aufs Tretlagen. Da war ganz schnell der Schwung weg und ich trat nur noch ins Leere (hÃ¤tte lieber gleich ausklicken sollen, anstatt die Kette wieder hochzukriegenâ¦). BlÃ¶des GefÃ¼hl, wenn man dann gefÃ¼hlt in Zeitlupe einfach umkippt  so haben die schicken Sidis schon nen Kratzer

LG
Kat


----------



## trek 6500 (3. Mai 2010)

@melle: schöner rucksack !!!!!


----------



## apoptygma (4. Mai 2010)

lucie schrieb:


> Wenn es Dir um die Optik der Pedalachsen geht, dann kämen doch auch die XT in Frage. Die sind ca. 30 Euronen billiger. Ich denke aber, daß es nicht allein die Achse ist, die Dich zum Kauf der XTR "nötigt".



Ja, das auch ;-) Is halt so nen "Haben Will" Faktor, bin ja ehrlich....


----------



## apoptygma (4. Mai 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> http://www.duden.de/deutsche_sprache/rechtschreibpruefung/
> 
> Also ein bisserl Mühe kann man sich doch geben!
> 
> ...




Oder geh lustig Biketeile fotografieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (4. Mai 2010)

lucie schrieb:


> Wenn es Dir um die Optik der Pedalachsen geht, dann kämen doch auch die XT in Frage. Die sind ca. 30 Euronen billiger. Ich denke aber, daß es nicht allein die Achse ist, die Dich zum Kauf der XTR "nötigt".





apoptygma schrieb:


> Ja, das auch ;-) Is halt so nen "Haben Will" Faktor, bin ja ehrlich....




Bin auch ehrlich, fahre beide und die XTR ist einfach, Ein- und Ausstieg butterweich - sieht nur leider schon etwas lädiert aus.
Würde aus diesem Grund in Zukunft dann doch auf die "Günstigeren" zurückgreifen, weil ich mich sonst darüber nur wieder sooooo ärgern würde. Naja, Pedale sind und bleiben eben Verschleißteile...


@gtbiker 
Autsch, hoffenlich ist das jetzt orthographisch alles korrekt, oder muß ich in den Kindergarten??? 
Hey, wir tippen hier keine Bewerbungen ein, sondern tauschen einfach nur Meinungen und Erfahrungen aus, un das jeht ooch durchaus im Dialekt un mit Tippfehlern! Wer es nicht gut findet oder versteht, kann sich ja schleichen und weiter im Duden oder zur Abwechslung mal bei Herrn Knigge blättern!!! 
Nur gut, daß Du sooo erwachsen bist. Ich jedenfalls finde diesen Kindergarten


----------



## Deleted168745 (4. Mai 2010)

morgääähhn!

Eines muss ich loswerden noch zum Thema gt-Biker:

"wäähäärft den Purschen zu Poden!"



..und jetzt: hole ich meine Buntstifte...


----------



## MelleD (4. Mai 2010)

Eventuell bald nen neues Bike angedacht, mit mehr Federweg für noch mehr Spaß.
Mal gucken, was ich für nen Preis bekomme


----------



## Jennfa (4. Mai 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> morgääähhn!
> 
> Eines muss ich loswerden noch zum Thema gt-Biker:
> 
> ...


----------



## Martina H. (4. Mai 2010)

> wäähäärft den Purschen zu Poden



Zu Poden mit ihm, zu Poden -rüchtüch - un währr Schriebfeler viendt daph sie behahltn... 

(und das bei dem Umgangston, der drüben bei den "Männern" herrscht : Kopfschüttel: )

M.


----------



## trek 6500 (4. Mai 2010)

@jennfa : ..muss nochmal auf die cordhose zurückkommen : hat die hinten taschen ? wenn ja , stören die ??? lg , kati


----------



## Jennfa (4. Mai 2010)

Da musste ich doch glatt mal nachgucken gehen , also stören anscheinend nicht . Ist mir beim Fahren auf jedenfall noch nicht aufgefallen. Bin immernoch begeistert!


----------



## Nuala (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich war auch shoppen. Eine Hose und ein Jersey  Beides passt prima zu meinem Helm...


----------



## barbarissima (5. Mai 2010)

Sieht klasse aus, besonders die Hose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (5. Mai 2010)

Ich seh grad, dass hier Ladies only ist zefix. Und ich wunder mi no, warum hier nur Frauen posten *wegrenn*


----------



## barbarissima (5. Mai 2010)

Ich hab dich auch für ein Mädchen gehalten


----------



## karmakiller (5. Mai 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich war auch shoppen. Eine Hose und ein Jersey  Beides passt prima zu meinem Helm...



sieht schön aus  aber aus weißen Bike-Klamotten Schlammspritzer rauszubekommen ist leider schwer


----------



## Tinka87 (5. Mai 2010)

Tolle Sachen Mädels! 

Heute bei 3,2,1 ersteigert, jetzt muss es nur noch ankommen und passen


----------



## Nuala (5. Mai 2010)

nöö, bisher haben wir ganz gute erfahrungen mit weiß gemacht. mein freund fährt auch weiße jerseys und die sind immer ganz gut sauber geworden. kommt aber sehr aufs material an! schlechte erfahrungen habe ich nur bei der maloja-regenhose gemacht, ich meine, so´ne regenhose ist ja für eher nasse verhältnisse gemacht und wenn´s nass ist, dann ist auch schlamm nicht weit...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (5. Mai 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich hab dich auch für ein Mädchen gehalten



Na zum Glück hast nicht ins Fotoalbum gekuckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (5. Mai 2010)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Na zum Glück hast nicht ins Fotoalbum gekuckt


 
Jetzt schon


----------



## BineMX (5. Mai 2010)

Soodala!! Das ist also mein neues MTB!! Konnte es bereits einmal den Brione in Riva hochtreiben... also wenn man das bei der irrwitzigen Geschwindigkeit überhaupt sagen kann..  Überraschenderweise brauchte ich oben gar kein Sauerstoffzelt 
Bin jetzt offiziell seit ein paar Tagen MTB Fahrerin 
Also ab sofort heißt es nicht mehr: ich bin da den Weg gefahren, 
sondern: ich bin den Trail gefahren... 
Einen feinen Sigma 2209 gab´s auch noch dazu, den blöden HAC4 schmeiß ich bei Gelegenheit vom nächsten Gipfel 
Die XTR Pedale lassen sich auch easy ein und ausklickern...  zumindest bis ich mal wieder in der noch warmen Kuhsch...  lande 
Freu mich auf die Saison


----------



## Frau Rauscher (5. Mai 2010)

wow, schönes Radl!!! Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Martina H. (5. Mai 2010)

... schick, schick 

M.


----------



## Deleted168745 (5. Mai 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Jetzt schon


ich auch grad

ich hatte mir gedacht: na mal nen Mädel mit ner anständigen Signatur 
von mir aus darfst du gerne bleiben


----------



## neo-bahamuth (5. Mai 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> ich auch grad
> 
> ich hatte mir gedacht: na mal nen Mädel mit ner anständigen Signatur
> von mir aus darfst du gerne bleiben



Ehrlich gesagt ist mir zwischen sovielen Frauen immer etwas unwohl. 
Morgen kommen meine Klickies, da werd ich mich am Freitag eh erst ein paar Mal auf die Fresse legen und ein paar Tage nicht posten 

Aber deine Signatur ist auch toll *g*



BineMX schrieb:


> [/IMG][/URL]
> 
> Soodala!! Das ist also mein neues MTB!!



Verdammt schick!


----------



## BineMX (6. Mai 2010)

Dankeschön  freu mich auch richtig dolle  War ja nicht so leicht aufzutreiben.


----------



## scylla (6. Mai 2010)

@BieneMX
sag mal ist das ein 29er, oder täuscht die Optik?


----------



## BineMX (6. Mai 2010)

Jepp 
also jepp es ist ein 29er!!

Warte eigentlich schon die ganze Zeit auf einen Kommentar von einer bestimmten Lady hier


----------



## neo-bahamuth (6. Mai 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> @BieneMX
> sag mal ist das ein 29er, oder täuscht die Optik?



Das Bild ist zumindest mal mit TwentyNiner betitelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Easy (6. Mai 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich war auch shoppen. Eine Hose und ein Jersey  Beides passt prima zu meinem Helm...



Erzähl doch mal bitte, wo man diese wunderschöne Hose herbekommt (will auch haben). Bzw wie heißt sie, dann kann ich mir das ergooglen.


----------



## Nuala (6. Mai 2010)

Hey Easy,
ich habe die Hose bei Pulsschlag in Aachen gekauft, ist von Fox und heißt Demo. Ist eine Herren-Hose... Fox schneidert aber relativ klein


----------



## mangolassi (6. Mai 2010)

den hab ich schon so lange gewünscht


----------



## trek 6500 (6. Mai 2010)

der ständer sieht ja mal rattenscharf aus !!!  
@binemx : ..ich hab s  doch geahnt - die niner verfolgen mich sogar bis hierher ...


----------



## mangolassi (6. Mai 2010)

Ich hab noch was, nicht meins aber sozusagen mitgemietet. Erst wollt ich gar keinen Schlüssel für die Tiefgarage, aber dann hab ich den Bikewaschplatz entdeckt:





Wie geil ist das denn bitte?
Ich seh grad ich muss mal bei der Hausverwaltung reklamieren, dass die Lampe nicht geht.


----------



## Fie (6. Mai 2010)

Ich war mal so frei


----------



## Deleted168745 (6. Mai 2010)

Fie hat den Lichtschalter gefunden!


----------



## scylla (7. Mai 2010)

mangolassi schrieb:


> Wie geil ist das denn bitte?



Antwort: Seeeeeeehr geil  
genau wie der Montageständer 
und die Berge vor dem Fenster 

@neo-bahamuth
das ist nicht fair... da muss man ja draufklicken um das rauszufinden


----------



## neo-bahamuth (8. Mai 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Kein Ding .-)
> 
> Kam nur grad rauf, weil ich mir morgen die XTR-Pedalen bestellen werde und dann hier hierndgültig nen 520er Friedhof habe.
> 
> Viel Erfolg bei den ersten Versuchen, und immer dran denken "Raus kommt man immer" ....irgendwie



Die ersten 75km mit Klickies sturzfrei überstanden  Einmal ausgeklickt an ne Ampel gerollt, kurz nochma aufs Pedal und natürlich genau getroffen hehe, da hätts mich fast hingelegt, bin noch im Kippen rausgekommen um mich abzustützen 

Daher neue Bilder:

Radl mit Klickpedalen:





Schuhe mit Pedalplatten:





So ich geh nun meinen Geburtstag feiern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (8. Mai 2010)

Da kommt vor mir, natürlich aus gutem Grund, ein ehrliches

GEILES RAD ;-), aber bitte warum, waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarum ein 29er 

*hehe

Meine neuen XTR-Pedale sind noch nicht dran, die werden nächste Woche in der Pfalz das erste mal Jungferngefahren 



BineMX schrieb:


> Soodala!! Das ist also mein neues MTB!! Konnte es bereits einmal den Brione in Riva hochtreiben... also wenn man das bei der irrwitzigen Geschwindigkeit überhaupt sagen kann..  Überraschenderweise brauchte ich oben gar kein Sauerstoffzelt
> Bin jetzt offiziell seit ein paar Tagen MTB Fahrerin
> Also ab sofort heißt es nicht mehr: ich bin da den Weg gefahren,
> sondern: ich bin den Trail gefahren...
> ...


----------



## apoptygma (8. Mai 2010)

Da dann ob des Zaunpfahles erstmal...

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH, auch zum Geburtstag ;-)







neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Die ersten 75km mit Klickies sturzfrei überstanden  Einmal ausgeklickt an ne Ampel gerollt, kurz nochma aufs Pedal und natürlich genau getroffen hehe, da hätts mich fast hingelegt, bin noch im Kippen rausgekommen um mich abzustützen
> 
> Daher neue Bilder:
> 
> ...


----------



## Sickgirl (8. Mai 2010)

Meine Hopenaben im feschen Grün neu eloxiert:




Dank Mad-line
Dazu passend habe ich mir noch einen neuen Schaltwerksbolzen gedreht und bei Motorsport Jäger eingekauft:


----------



## Deleted168745 (8. Mai 2010)

Hey Mädels; habe mir aus einem alten Dachträger von Ford eine Bikebefestigung für den Kofferraum gebastelt (+Hilfe vom Freund natürlich) näheres im Fotoalbum dazu:




und hier seht ihr noch zusätzlich meine Kleine

Bike steht nun sicher; Mutter&Kind nun sicher unterwegs


----------



## neo-bahamuth (8. Mai 2010)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Meine Hopenaben im feschen Grün neu eloxiert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh genau solche würde ich für mein Spicy suchen. Wo hast das machen lassen und wieviel hat das gekostet? Weil ab Werk scheint es die ja nicht in grün zu geben. Also die Naben.


----------



## apoptygma (8. Mai 2010)

@Kilkenny:

Wat ne Süsse  Wie die Mama 

Meiner ist langsam aus dem "süss" Alter raus mit knapp 17


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube_Airmatic (8. Mai 2010)

mangolassi schrieb:


> den hab ich schon so lange gewünscht



Den hob i a!


----------



## Sickgirl (8. Mai 2010)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Ahhh genau solche würde ich für mein Spicy suchen. Wo hast das machen lassen und wieviel hat das gekostet? Weil ab Werk scheint es die ja nicht in grün zu geben. Also die Naben.



Der User Mad-Line hier im Forum hat die mir eloxiert. Was das normal kostet kann ich dir nicht sagen. Ich habe ihm das Werkzeug dazu gefräst, im gegenzug hat er mir die Naben eloxiert.


----------



## Giulia Spider (8. Mai 2010)

mangolassi schrieb:


> den hab ich schon so lange gewünscht


 

Ooooh ja. Sowas brauche ich auch noch. Was ist denn das für ein Fabrikat?

Hierm mal mein neuer Bike-Stuff. Jetzt kanns wieder richtig losgehen.





Grüßle von der Newcomerin Giulia


----------



## trek 6500 (8. Mai 2010)

oohhhh, das grüne  lapierre is ja zum vergucken ... seufz .....


----------



## neo-bahamuth (8. Mai 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> oohhhh, das grüne  lapierre is ja zum vergucken ... seufz .....



Das liebe ich an Lapierre: die besten Farben findet man eigentlich immer bei den günstigsten Modellen einer Serie 
Davon abgesehen macht die Kiste derart viel Spaß, dass ich für die 75km Asphalt zu Mutti schon dass statt dem 28" Crossrad nehme. Bin ich halt 30min langsamer, was solls 

@apoptygma: Danke für die Glückwünsche. Ab jetzt wird gefeiert und morgen weiß ich nimmer welcher Tag heute war.


----------



## trek 6500 (9. Mai 2010)

... fast neu in ebay geschossen ... ..und den camelbak hat? ich glaub ich auch noch net gepostet - is auch aus´m ebay ... hab ihn bisher noch nicht in gebrauch gehabt ...


----------



## velo rouge (9. Mai 2010)

wennns bloss nicht immer so teuer wäre.........ich hab immer das Problem, das ich dann doch lieber das Geld ins Rad steck,und dafür dann beim Bike aussehe wie der letzte Depp


----------



## trek 6500 (10. Mai 2010)

..naja - neu würd´ich den ganzen kram auch net kaufen , aber 4,10 euro für handschuhe und 12,80 fgür den trinkrucksack - wofür  geht  man denn arbeiten ...


----------



## mangolassi (10. Mai 2010)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von *mangolassi*
> 
> 
> ...



So jetzt hab ich's: Der heisst Feedback Sports Pro Elite, ich hab einfach den teuersten genommen. Früher hiessen die Ultimate, deshalb wusste ich nicht mehr welchen ich kaufen wollte. Eigentlich hätte es nämlich das Modell Ultralight sein sollen, der ist zwar noch schicker aber nur 1,46m hoch und deshalb passt der jetzt schon.


----------



## lucie (11. Mai 2010)

So, hier mal mein kleines Schwarzes... 





..., neues Spielzeug mit viel Umbaupotenzial!!!
Ist erst ein paar Wochen alt und hat schon diverse Komponenten gewechselt, nur mit der Farbe klappt's nicht so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## velo rouge (12. Mai 2010)

Also,ich find schwarz toll!!ist doch ne super Farbe.Mit Auf-pimp-Potenzial und vielen Kombinationsmöglichkeiten!!Da kommen z.B. rosa-grünen Schraubgriffe, (ich musste sie unbedingt haben!!) erst richtig zur Geltung.........FRÜHLING!!!!


----------



## Honigblume (13. Mai 2010)

Gestern zum Wiegenfest


----------



## scylla (13. Mai 2010)

(nachträglich)


----------



## trek 6500 (13. Mai 2010)

..die rosa griffe verursachen ja fast brechreiz ...na , halt geschmacksache .. 
@lucie : gibt doch sooo nette eloxierte teile , die prima zu schwarz  passen  - grün , orange m weinrot ....


----------



## lucie (13. Mai 2010)

lucie schrieb:


> So, hier mal mein kleines Schwarzes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





trek 6500 schrieb:


> @lucie : gibt doch sooo nette eloxierte teile , die prima zu schwarz  passen  - grün , orange m weinrot ....



...ist ein Chameleon und wechselt einfach die Farbe nicht , werd's wohl reklamieren oder ins Tierheim bringen.


----------



## trek 6500 (13. Mai 2010)

okeee- auf´m schlauch gestanden ....kicher


----------



## velo rouge (13. Mai 2010)

das mit der Farbe rosa stimmt allerdings..........meine Bikehomies schämen sich auch in Grund und Boden mit mir 
Ich finds nur trashig.........und Trash ist cool


----------



## BIKERMÄDEL (14. Mai 2010)

Es wird weiss am Rad 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MelleD (15. Mai 2010)

Schön  Gute Wahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alet08 (15. Mai 2010)

BIKERMÄDEL schrieb:


> Es wird weiss am Rad
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Seit wann gibt's die in weiß?? 
*haben wollen*

Alex


----------



## BIKERMÄDEL (15. Mai 2010)

alet08 schrieb:


> Seit wann gibt's die in weiß??
> *haben wollen*
> 
> Alex



Hi!

Offiziell gibt es die nicht. Am Cube und Cannondale sind die manchmal dran 

Gruß


----------



## alet08 (15. Mai 2010)

Dankeschön! 

Alex


----------



## Barb.XM (16. Mai 2010)

Meine erste richtige Pant (von Maloja) zum Radeln...   Heute eingetroffen... Fahrrad lässt immer noch auf sich warten...


----------



## Echinopsis (16. Mai 2010)

Neues Spielzeug nach dem ersten Härtetest, andere Kurbel, Sattelstütze, Lenker+Vorbau fehlen noch:


----------



## trek 6500 (16. Mai 2010)

schön , was man so unter dem dreck erahnen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (18. Mai 2010)

Wollte ich schon lange haben, seit letztem Freitag endlich meine:






Bequem und strapazierfähig


----------



## barbarissima (18. Mai 2010)

Sieht klasse aus


----------



## Fussy (18. Mai 2010)

Hey, die Race Face Hose habe ich mir letzten Herbst gekauft. Die ist super. Aber der Schriftzug ist bei mir nach dem ersten Waschen abgeblättert und die Plastikteile vom Reißverschluß an den Beinen ging letztens flöten.


----------



## MelleD (18. Mai 2010)

Bis wohin gehtn die Hose? kurz übers Knie? 
Ist echt schön, bin da aber immer nen bisschen vorsichtig, bei kleinen Leuten sieht das immer schnell komisch aus, find ich zumindest


----------



## Fussy (18. Mai 2010)

ja, bis kurz übers Knie. Ist echt schön verarbeitet (außer der Druck + Reißverschl.) und trägt sich echt angenehm. Würd aber sagen, dass das eine reine DH/FR Hose ist. Bin damit letztens bei 8° ne Tour gefahren, das war schon etwas sehr warm.


----------



## MelleD (18. Mai 2010)

Mh, ich werd sie mir mal in meine Favoritenliste mit aufnehmen 

Gestern gekommen, endlich, hab so langsam keinen Druck mehr auffe Hinterradbremse...


----------



## Fie (18. Mai 2010)

Sowas kann man bestellen? Kostet?

Das bastel ich mir selber


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. Mai 2010)

das erinnert mich jetzt an meine Tränenkanal-OP die mir nächste Woche droht


----------



## MelleD (18. Mai 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Sowas kann man bestellen? Kostet?
> 
> Das bastel ich mir selber


 
Hätt ich gewußt, dass es so aussieht, hätt ichs mir auch selbst gebaut.
Hab 10 hier im Bikemarkt bezahlt, so lala...
Aber brauch die Dinger, kann sonst bald nciht mehr bremsen.

@Frau Rauscher
IIhh, wieso macht man denn sowas?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. Mai 2010)

das macht man, wenn der Tränenkanal verstopft/dicht ist, und einem deshalb seit Februar die Tränen aus dem Auge laufen, weil sie nicht mehr abfließen können... sieht dann den  ganzen Tag so aus, und ist besinders beim Biken sehr lästig: 
Das Instrument bei der Voruntersuchung sah ähnlich aus wie Deine Bremsendinger, nur war es zum Glück etwas zierlicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (18. Mai 2010)

Uääääh, da läuft mir nen Schauer übern Rücken.
Also bist du den ganzen Tag am heulen? Das ist nen bissl blöde..

Gute Besserung, hoffe, dass wird ...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. Mai 2010)

wird schon  Ist zum Glück nur ein Auge, und phasenweise nicht so schlimm, aber sobald ein Lüftchen weht, gehts los ...

Sowas passiert sonst eigentlich nur kleinen Kinder, Katzen oder Kaninchen 



Zum Thema zurück: Meine neue Bikesache: Eine neue Kette, die alte ist hinüber, nur wechseln muss ich sie noch 
Nochwas neues war die Maloja Buchse "Debbie" inkl. Innenhose, die ich aber wieder zurückgeschickt habe... irgendwas gefiel mir an ihr nicht... aber sie war gut verarbeitet und machte nen hochwertigen Eindruck!


----------



## nopeiler (18. Mai 2010)

Hier mal das neue Spielzeug meiner Freundin.


----------



## Kettenglied (18. Mai 2010)

nopeiler schrieb:


> Hier mal das neue Spielzeug meiner Freundin.




Das Linke ist deins, oder?


----------



## nopeiler (18. Mai 2010)

Ne leider nicht, ich muss mich mit dem rechten zufrieden geben.


----------



## trek 6500 (18. Mai 2010)

das lv sieht super aus !!!


----------



## nopeiler (18. Mai 2010)

Danke.


----------



## barbarissima (19. Mai 2010)

Würde mich auch gerne mal mit nem 901er zufrieden geben müssen


----------



## Nuala (19. Mai 2010)

ich werde dafür jetzt bestimmt gesteinigt, aber ich finde liteville irgendwie "unsexy"... vor allem in schwarz, bei pink oder neongelb würde ich das nicht direkt sagen! die fahren sich bestimmt ganz wunderbar, aber irgendwie... na ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (19. Mai 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> ich werde dafür jetzt bestimmt gesteinigt, aber ich finde liteville irgendwie "unsexy"... vor allem in schwarz, bei pink oder neongelb würde ich das nicht direkt sagen! die fahren sich bestimmt ganz wunderbar, aber irgendwie... na ja.



Wieso, ist doch alles Geschmacksache und darüber läßt sich bekanntlich (nicht) streiten 







"Stein schmeiß"


----------



## neo-bahamuth (19. Mai 2010)

lucie schrieb:


> Wieso, ist doch alles Geschmacksache und darÃ¼ber lÃ¤Ãt sich bekanntlich (nicht) streiten
> 
> 
> "Stein schmeiÃ"



Mir gefÃ¤llts auch, denn der Hinterbau unterscheidet sich kaum von dem des Spicy  Nur dass die AufhÃ¤ngung des DÃ¤mpfers am Unterrohr und nicht zwischen Ober- und Sitzohr sitzt, was dann wohl kaum nen Unterschied macht auÃer vllt. minimal den Schwerpunkt zu verschieben *g*
D.h. funktionieren muss der schonmal prima 
Aber da der Rahmen schon 400â¬ mehr als mein gesamtes Radl kostet dann doch nicht so mein Ding. Wobei die Garantiebedingungen echt super sind.


----------



## trek 6500 (19. Mai 2010)

...hab mal eins (lv)probegefahren - war super - aber rechtfertigt den preis nicht - find´ich zumindest . bin mit meinen fullies genauso zufrieden !


----------



## neo-bahamuth (19. Mai 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...hab mal eins (lv)probegefahren - war super - aber rechtfertigt den preis nicht - find´ich zumindest . bin mit meinen fullies genauso zufrieden !



Wie gesagt, für 2000 (ok habs vorab bezahlt und dadurch für 1800 bekommen weil 4 Monate Wartezeit) hab ich eben meins komplett mit identischem Hinterbaukonzept. Zwar "nur" 5 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen aber die sollten reichen *g*

Aber wenn ich die Kohle hätte würd ich es überlegen.

Diese Woche gibt übrigens O'Neal 2010er Sinner Knieschützer (in Neon, s/w war nicht verfügbar *g*) und Reactor Handschuhe. Bilder folgen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. Mai 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> Bis wohin gehtn die Hose? kurz übers Knie?
> Ist echt schön, bin da aber immer nen bisschen vorsichtig, bei kleinen Leuten sieht das immer schnell komisch aus, find ich zumindest


 
Bin nur 161 cm lang. Passt von der Länge her in Größe S super, wie schon richtig bemerkt, bis kurz übers Knie. Könnte für mich am Bund etwas enger sein, aber es geht noch ohne Hosenträger.

Die erste Wäsche hat sie jetzt auch schon hinter sich, noch hält alles. Ist mir aber auch egal, wenn sich der Schriftzug verabschieden sollte. Beim anprobieren fand ich sie auch ganz schön kuschelig, aber da ich schnell friere war mir das sehr recht. Sie hat ja auch noch Belüftungsöffnungen, wenn es zu warm wird. Normalerweise habe ich bis +15°C noch ne lange Laufhose unter den Shorts an. Bibber....


----------



## barbarissima (20. Mai 2010)

*Endlich eine Sattelstütze ohne Knick *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echinopsis (20. Mai 2010)

Welche Länge und welchen Durchmesser hat deine? Ich überlege mir die in 400 mm/34,9 mm anzuschaffen und wüsste gerne, ob des angegebene Gewicht von 182 g für die Größe hinkommt.

MfG Tine


----------



## MelleD (21. Mai 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Bin nur 161 cm lang. Passt von der Länge her in Größe S super, wie schon richtig bemerkt, bis kurz übers Knie. Könnte für mich am Bund etwas enger sein, aber es geht noch ohne Hosenträger.
> 
> Die erste Wäsche hat sie jetzt auch schon hinter sich, noch hält alles. Ist mir aber auch egal, wenn sich der Schriftzug verabschieden sollte. Beim anprobieren fand ich sie auch ganz schön kuschelig, aber da ich schnell friere war mir das sehr recht. Sie hat ja auch noch Belüftungsöffnungen, wenn es zu warm wird. Normalerweise habe ich bis +15°C noch ne lange Laufhose unter den Shorts an. Bibber....


 
Hehe, ja, das Frieren kenne ich nur zu genüge, während mein Freund mit kurzer Hose und T-Shirt neben mir fährt, hab ich ne lange Hose und noch ne Jacke an. 

Danke für den Zwischenbericht  Dadurch, dass die so schön warm ist, rückt sie weiter nach oben in meiner Favoritenliste...

Warte gerade auf Bikemailorder, hab mir ne schöne Hose bestellt...


----------



## barbarissima (21. Mai 2010)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> Welche Länge und welchen Durchmesser hat deine? Ich überlege mir die in 400 mm/34,9 mm anzuschaffen und wüsste gerne, ob des angegebene Gewicht von 182 g für die Größe hinkommt.
> 
> MfG Tine


 
Du kannst noch 10g abziehen  Bei der Gewichtsangabe sind noch die beiden Stäbchen dabei, die die Yokes halten 
Meine Stütze hat 31,6mm/ 350mm.


----------



## Fussy (21. Mai 2010)

Melle, sehr schöne Hose, passt bestimmt super zu Deiner Zimtstern-Jacke 

Hab mir jetzt für den Saalbach-Urlaub die Platzangst Wasp-Jacke zugelegt und ich muss sagen, die ist echt super verarbeitet und hat viele Belüftungsmöglichkeiten. Sie ist so geschnitten, dass das Safety-Jacket noch schön entspannt drunter passt und man trotzdem nicht wie ne Tonne aussieht. Bin mal gespannt, wie sie sich macht. 

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=21338&type=search

Leider nur ein Bild ausm Internetshop. Hab zur Zeit keine Kamera.


----------



## MelleD (21. Mai 2010)

So ne ähnliche hat mein Freund auch, die sind echt super, die Teile. Die sind wohl ihr Geld wert.

Nicht nur, dass die Hose zu meiner Jacke paßt, sie paßt auch super zu meinem Bike 
Frauen


----------



## Lady_K (22. Mai 2010)

________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## Lady_K (22. Mai 2010)

...heute von menem Schatzi bekommen













und das einfach nur so


----------



## neo-bahamuth (22. Mai 2010)

Lady_K schrieb:


> ...heute von menem Schatzi bekommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Flasche ist toll 





Reactor Handschuhe und Sinner Knieschützer von O'Neal, nun kann ich auch mitm Enduro in die Alpen ohne mir gleich wieder das Knie abzuschlagen *g*


----------



## barbarissima (22. Mai 2010)

Hübsche Sachen habt ihr da


----------



## trek 6500 (22. Mai 2010)

die handschuhe gefallen !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dakapo (22. Mai 2010)

@Lady_K: cool Flasche! 

War grad im Breuninger und hab in der Sportabteilung nicht widerstehen können - gab 20% auf alles :Kaufrauschaugen: 

bin ja sonst auch nicht so der Rosa-Fan, aber das hat mir trotzdem gefallen.






LG
.dakapo


----------



## barbarissima (22. Mai 2010)

*WOW *


----------



## trek 6500 (22. Mai 2010)

..hüstel ....


----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. Mai 2010)

habe endlich eine neue Radhose gefunden, und sie war auch noch 50% reduziert  Wahrscheinlich Ladenhüter, weil keine so mutig ist, eine rote Radhose zu tragen  Aber für 44 Euroleins 
Eigentlich wollte ich ja eine Baggy, und den Stumpjumper musste ich auch an der Wand hängen bleiben, mein Geldbeutel hat NEIN gesagt


----------



## trek 6500 (22. Mai 2010)

...auch 44 euro halte ich noch für sehr teuer für so´n höschen  ..naja - maloja halt .. obwohl ich die marke auch echt gern mag - aber die preise sind unterirdisch !


----------



## Frau Rauscher (23. Mai 2010)

also für 44 Euro habe ich bisher noch keine gute Radhose gefunden. Dann sind die Polster nix, oder die Verarbeitung Schrott. Und diese hier sieht auch noch gut aus dabei


----------



## barbarissima (23. Mai 2010)

Für ne Radhose gebe ich auch lieber ein paar Cent mehr aus


----------



## Frau Rauscher (23. Mai 2010)

joo, es stimmt eben immer wieder: wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal... (Dass die Sachen hoffnungslos überteuert sind, ist wieder ein anderes Thema  )


----------



## LaCarolina (31. Mai 2010)

Hab mir für den heissen Sommer einen weissen Helm gegönnt:

ist ein MET Stradivarius UL, superleicht und viel bequemer als mein alter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (1. Juni 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> habe endlich eine neue Radhose gefunden, und sie war auch noch 50% reduziert  Wahrscheinlich Ladenhüter, weil keine so mutig ist, eine rote Radhose zu tragen  Aber für 44 Euroleins
> Eigentlich wollte ich ja eine Baggy, und den Stumpjumper musste ich auch an der Wand hängen bleiben, mein Geldbeutel hat NEIN gesagt



Ich hab auch von Maloja eine reduzierte für 45  ergattert, die ist hellblau! Die kann Frau echt nur unter der Baggy tragen. Meiner armer Mann würde sonst blind oder ich dürft nur noch hinterherfahren.


----------



## Selene (1. Juni 2010)

So, meine Lieferung ist jetzt fast fertig  Integralhelm und die Goggles fehlen noch


----------



## barbarissima (1. Juni 2010)

Na da hast du aber richtig zugeschlagen


----------



## Selene (1. Juni 2010)

Jep, der Briefträger grinst schon jeden Tag...wenn er mir wieder ein anderes Paket entgegen hält . Aber jetzt ist ein Ende in Sicht!



barbarissima schrieb:


> Na da hast du aber richtig zugeschlagen


----------



## neo-bahamuth (1. Juni 2010)

Selene schrieb:


> So, meine Lieferung ist jetzt fast fertig  Integralhelm und die Goggles fehlen noch



Schick. Sehr schick. Ist das nochn Enduro mit dem steilen Oberrohr? Vorne scheint das ja ne LYrik zu sein. Was kostet das Radl denn?


----------



## Selene (1. Juni 2010)

Danke! 
Jep ist ein Enduro mit ner RockShox Lyrik 2-Step Air (160mm auf 115 mm absenkbar für Touren)

Hingelegt hab ich knapp über 3.100, hat sich aber ausgezahlt, und muss die nächsten Järhchen durchhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tinka87 (1. Juni 2010)

Juhu, ich hab auch was Neues 

Gabs heute von meinem Schatzi 

fast vergessen: beides von der Hausmarke von Decathlon, die Schoner sind nicht exakt diese, aber sehen genauso aus *g*


----------



## Selene (6. Juni 2010)

So, habe jetzt 3 Tage lang meine Platzangst - Alice im Bikepark ausgetestet und bin sehr zufrieden. 

Einziger Nachteil: wenn man die vordern Lüftungszipper offen hat, zerkratzt man sich das obere Rohr vom Rahmen gewaltig...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (6. Juni 2010)

Geschenkt bekommen, ist irgendwie echt niedlich, das Shirt


----------



## BIKERMÄDEL (7. Juni 2010)

Es wird noch weisser am Rad


----------



## Schnurz (10. Juni 2010)

Bei mir hat sich gestern einiges getan:
neue Bereifung, neuer Laufradsatz und Scheibenbremsen (Tektro Auriga Pro 180/160 - die sollten bei meinen 45kg Kampfgewicht ja durchaus reichen ) - ich war überglücklich als wir gestern Abend mit schrauben fertig waren und freu mich schon auf die erste Tour


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. Juni 2010)

Gute Güte, du wiegst ja noch 2 kg weniger als ich!  Ab Windstärke 3 kommen meine Kollegen gerne mal mit ner Leine angelaufen um "Drachen steigen zu lassen". Aber im Ernst, ich fahr auf der Rennfräse die R1 von Formula mit 160/160. Ganz ehrlich, 140/140 hätte dicke gereicht (und Gewicht gespart).


----------



## alet08 (10. Juni 2010)

Hallo die Damen!
Ich weiß, daß das hier LO ist! aaaber....
Ich suche eine weiße Bremsleitung für eine Louise 10th anniversary und dachte mir, daß ich hier bestimmt die kompetentesten Antworten erhalte.

Danke *undwegbin*, Alex


----------



## Schnurz (10. Juni 2010)

Naja, jetzt ist es zu spät und die "großen" Scheiben sind dran...Hatte halt bedenken, weil immer alle gaanz große Scheiben drauf haben wollen und ich im Forum oft 203 gelesen hab, da dachte ich mir das diese Kombi bei mir auch ausreichen müsste 
Außerdem siehts so sehr schick aus und mein Bike ist weit von Gewichtsoptimierung entfernt, es wiegt 12kg und das für ein Hardtail - aber bin trotzdem total stolz


----------



## MelleD (10. Juni 2010)

Endlich ist sie da, meine Hose, einfach super Qualität, nicht all zu  dünn, da ich ja so ne Friertröte bin


----------



## Fussy (11. Juni 2010)

Sehr Schick - ich sehe, Du ziehst Dein Sternchendesign durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (11. Juni 2010)

Japp 
Bald kommen noch mehr Sternchen  Hab ja noch welche auf meinem Arm


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. Juni 2010)

Die tät ich auch nehmen, auch wenn ich sonst nicht so auf weiß stehe.


----------



## Fie (11. Juni 2010)

So,

jetzt bin ich auch mal dran, denn heute kamen noch die Handschuhe!







Die orangenen ODI-Griffringe, habe ich schon montiert 

Das RaceFaceLogo ist eigentlich schwarz...

PS: die Hose ist mir etwas zu groß, aber mir gefällt das so


----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. Juni 2010)

schickes Höschen


----------



## bicicletta (15. Juni 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> Endlich ist sie da, meine Hose, einfach super Qualität, nicht all zu  dünn, da ich ja so ne Friertröte bin



...ich hab dazu die passende jacke


----------



## MelleD (16. Juni 2010)

Ich jetzt auch 
Und Trikot 

hier isset mit bei


----------



## barbarissima (19. Juni 2010)

Meine neue Windweste  Ganze 80g wiegt sie und passt sogar in die Trikottasche


----------



## simplysax (19. Juni 2010)

Sodele, jetzt bin ich erstmal gut ausgerüstet. Hier sind meine Shimano WM61. War gar nicht so einfach, die zu bekommen. Musste sie in 42 bestellen. Meistens überall ausverkauft. 

Sie haben ein ganz blasses hellblau. 






2 Trikots habe ich auch direkt geholt. Wobei ich zugeben muss, es gibt für Männer viel schönere Sachen. Deshalb habe ich das Jeantech Trikot auch aus der Männerabteilung


----------



## Frau Rauscher (19. Juni 2010)

Nach laaaanger Suche, 3 Stunden in Umkleidekabinen und ca. 78 zurückgeschickten Paketen habe ich heute endlich eine Hose gefunden, die sitzt und gut passt. Leider schwarz, und ein paar Zentimeter länger könnte sie sein, aber was solls. Nicht einfach dieses Jahr! Und die Innenhose zum rausnehmen macht auch nen guten Eindruck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (19. Juni 2010)

die is doch schön !!!!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (19. Juni 2010)

ja schon, aber ich hätte gern mal was anderes als immer nur Schwarz gehabt 

Naja, 2011 muss ja auch noch was gekauft werden


----------



## barbarissima (19. Juni 2010)

Schöne Hose 
hast du es mal mit der Platzangst Alice probiert? Die gibt es auch in türkis und ist sehr bequem und robust - mein absolutes Lieblingsteil


----------



## Frau Rauscher (19. Juni 2010)

die sieht auf den Bildern immer so "dickstoffig" und steif aus... 
Aber jetzt bin ich erstmal bedient  
Muss mein Geld jetzt mal in richtige Fahrradteile investieren, neue Reifen und diverse Ersatzteile für den Alpencross 
Und danach muss noch was fürs neue MTB übrig bleiben


----------



## alet08 (20. Juni 2010)

simplysax schrieb:


> [...]
> 2 Trikots habe ich auch direkt geholt. Wobei ich zugeben muss, es gibt für Männer viel schönere Sachen. Deshalb habe ich das Jeantech Trikot auch aus der Männerabteilung
> [...]



Wie wär's hiermit?

*undwegbinnachdemichzweieurogezahlthabe* , Alex


----------



## Twinkie (20. Juni 2010)

simplysax schrieb:


> Sodele, jetzt bin ich erstmal gut ausgerüstet.


 kannst du mir sagen, wie das gonso bibiana trikot ausfällt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simplysax (20. Juni 2010)

@alet08: danke für den Link, da sind ja ein paar wirklich nette Sachen bei!!

@Twinkie: Ich finde sie fallen recht klein aus. Ich bin zwar schmal, habe aber ein breites Kreuz. Normalerweise komme ich mit 40 in Tops hin, das war mir bei diesem aber definitiv zu eng. Habe es in 42 genommen und da ist es ok. Sitzt allerdings nicht knalleng.


----------



## MelleD (20. Juni 2010)

So, endlich alles ausgepackt. Schöne Kombi


----------



## Twinkie (20. Juni 2010)

oooha...weiß für den schlamm...
vorher-nachher bilder erwünscht 

@simply: thx


----------



## bicicletta (20. Juni 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Nach laaaanger Suche, 3 Stunden in Umkleidekabinen und ca. 78 zurückgeschickten Paketen habe ich heute endlich eine Hose gefunden, die sitzt und gut passt. Leider schwarz, und ein paar Zentimeter länger könnte sie sein, aber was solls. Nicht einfach dieses Jahr! Und die Innenhose zum rausnehmen macht auch nen guten Eindruck



...du sprichst mir aus der seele..ich habe dieses jahr keine bikehose kaufen KÖNNEN...


----------



## MelleD (27. Juni 2010)

Hier schonmal das "Poser-vorher-Bild"


----------



## Giulia Spider (27. Juni 2010)

BIKERMÄDEL schrieb:


> Es wird noch weisser am Rad


 
 Habe ich mir gestern ebenfalls drangebastelt wegen Umstieg auf 203-er Scheibe. Ging vorher nicht bei meinem Marta IS-Sattel.


----------



## trek 6500 (29. Juni 2010)

....... grüsse, kati


----------



## barbarissima (29. Juni 2010)

Schick


----------



## Fotocase (30. Juni 2010)

mein neuer helm....etwas veredelt


----------



## Nuala (1. Juli 2010)

ich habe gerade eben neue knieschoner erstanden, die alten hatten´s hinter sich...

http://www2.pocsports.com/products/showproduct.asp?category=20-Bike&id=20370


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (2. Juli 2010)

Mein aus PET-Flaschen wiederverwertetes Vaude Men's Flowride Shirt, farblich passend zum Spicy ohne irgendwelchen Schnickschnack. Angenehm weiter Schnitt und fühlt sich auf der Haut prima an 

Aber muss nochn Foto machen bei dem ich das trage, dann schauts besser aus


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. Juli 2010)

nach 2 Jahren bin ich endlich zur Vernunft gekommen und habe mal ordentliche Klickpedale gekauft, die anderen knarzten so  und damit hätte man mich nach dem Alpencross in die Klapse einweisen können 

und noch das Dock für meinen Sigma Tacho, weil es seit ein paar Tagen _endlich_ die Software für den Mac gibt  und es funktioniert!


----------



## Warnschild (4. Juli 2010)

Hab zwei (!) Paar Handschuhe, v. a. fürs RR, erstanden: Roeckl Muri in weiß und Roeckl Muggio in schwarz. 

Hat ein Vermögen gekostet, aber ich bin zu eitel für Hände im Pantomime-Look und denke seit langem drüber nach.


----------



## LaCarolina (4. Juli 2010)

Frau Rauscher, wie kommt man denn an die Sigma Software? Ich hab den Rox 8 und der hat ja gar keine Software dabei, das Dock krieg ich beim Händler.

PS: die XT hab ich auch, sind sehr schön im Ein- und Ausklicken, nur die Plastikplatform die ich leider brauche, ist Mist


----------



## trek 6500 (4. Juli 2010)

@neo : geiles shirt - genau in meinen lieblingsfarben


----------



## Frau Rauscher (4. Juli 2010)

@Warnschild: Na hoffentlich sind deine Handschuhe von besserer Qualität als meine Röckels, die ich im Winter gekauft habe, und bei denen sich nach ca. 2 Wochen Benutzung schon die Nähte lösen 

@La Carolina: Kannst Du auf der Sigma-Website kaufen und direkt runterladen, das Dock habe ich auch direkt bei Sigma bestellt. Komischerweise kostet das Dock dort weniger als in allen üblichen MTB-Onlineshops...


----------



## Fie (5. Juli 2010)

Okay, es ist nicht meine Farbe, aber ich wollte mal ausprobieren, ob Querlängsstreifen auch schlank machen 
Gestern geschossen - Trikot von Gonso


----------



## trek 6500 (5. Juli 2010)

...nix in  orange zu finden ??????


----------



## Fie (5. Juli 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...nix in  orange zu finden ??????



Doch, aber aus Amerika. Warte, ich zeig´s mal:

http://www.love2pedal.com/Items/Item.aspx?sck=2320558&SKU=au.crashdummy.sz-&caSKU=au.crashdummy.sz-&caTitle=Crash%20Test%20Dummy%20Shortsleeve%20Cycling%20Jersey%20Choice%20of%20Size%20with%20DeFeet%20Socks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (5. Juli 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Doch, aber aus Amerika. Warte, ich zeig´s mal:
> 
> http://www.love2pedal.com/Items/Item.aspx?sck=2320558&SKU=au.crashdummy.sz-&caSKU=au.crashdummy.sz-&caTitle=Crash%20Test%20Dummy%20Shortsleeve%20Cycling%20Jersey%20Choice%20of%20Size%20with%20DeFeet%20Socks



Ansonsten in orange ganz schlechte Karten... vorallem dann auch noch in meiner Größe 


OOPS, sorry, wollte mich gar nich selbstzitieren...


----------



## trek 6500 (5. Juli 2010)

sieht gut aus . maloja und primal  wear haben oft mal orange in ihren kollektionen ...


----------



## trek 6500 (7. Juli 2010)

..ich konnt`nicht widersteh`N .....


----------



## Deleted168745 (7. Juli 2010)

das IBC is ja schön..gibts das auch in "Ladies only" ? (nein *nicht* *rosa*)


----------



## trek 6500 (8. Juli 2010)

weiss net , habs hier im bikemarkt entdeckt und gleich zugeschlagen !! hoffe ,es passt , mags ja locker , leicht , fluffig - heheh !!


----------



## Bettina (8. Juli 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Doch, aber aus Amerika. Warte, ich zeig´s mal:
> 
> http://www.love2pedal.com/Items/Item.aspx?sck=2320558&SKU=au.crashdummy.sz-&caSKU=au.crashdummy.sz-&caTitle=Crash%20Test%20Dummy%20Shortsleeve%20Cycling%20Jersey%20Choice%20of%20Size%20with%20DeFeet%20Socks



Das sieht ja klasse aus, cih glaube das muss her.

Gruß Bettina (oute mich mal als auch orange-Fan)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Juli 2010)

Wieso immer nur in Riesengrößen?!


----------



## Twinkie (9. Juli 2010)

och mädchen...dat kann man ja nicht mit ansehen ....wenn es nich unbedingt orange sein muß, schaust du mal bei foska. die haben das dummy-trikot in gelb..sogar in xs...als damentrikot...und noch viele andere kultige teile.


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Juli 2010)

Danke!

Das Freeride-Jersey mit den Bohnen kommt auch gut.

Muss nächste Woche mal ne Bestellung starten!


----------



## Twinkie (10. Juli 2010)




----------



## Giulia Spider (10. Juli 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> maloja und primal wear haben oft mal orange in ihren kollektionen ...


 
Ganz genau! Hier mal meine 
Neuerwerbung. Leider macht mich das Orange doch ziemlich blass.


----------



## Twinkie (10. Juli 2010)

sollen wir einen orange-trööt machen?


----------



## Deleted168745 (10. Juli 2010)

ich hab mir heute mal diese Brille geleistet, gleich getestet, und bin zufrieden...






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## funbiker9 (10. Juli 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> ich hab mir heute mal diese Brille geleistet, gleich getestet, und bin zufrieden...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verdunkelt sich die Brille bzw. die Brillenscheibe bei starker Sonneneinstrahlung?
Ich überleg mir schon länger das Teil auch zu holen...


UUUPPPSSS Lady's only hab's zu spät gelesen. Antwort wäre trotzdem nett....Sorry!


----------



## Fichtelrider (10. Juli 2010)

Sieht schick aus!! und hat was so ne Goggle! Keine lästigen Fliegen, Dreckbatzen oder Äste mehr im Auge 


Ok Ladys only...... zu spät


----------



## Deleted168745 (10. Juli 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Verdunkelt sich die Brille bzw. die Brillenscheibe bei starker Sonneneinstrahlung?
> Ich überleg mir schon länger das Teil auch zu holen...



ich habe sie eh in einer leicht getönten Version(... wenn du sie dir in "clear" holst, und unzufrieden bist - könnst ja theoretisch mit ner getönteren Scheibe immernoch nachrüsten...(zw 8,50 u. 14,00)- 

heut wars ja ziemlich sonnig - und ich hatte keine Probleme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (10. Juli 2010)

Fichtelrider schrieb:


> Ok Ladys only...... zu spät



Hallo Gerd hatten dich heute schon alle vermisst am Kopf

das mit dem Ladies ist schon einigen passiertauch @funbiker aber wir sin ja nich sooo...


----------



## funbiker9 (10. Juli 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> ich habe sie eh in einer leicht getönten Version(... wenn du sie dir in "clear" holst, und unzufrieden bist - könnst ja theoretisch mit ner getönteren Scheibe immernoch nachrüsten...(zw 8,50 u. 14,00)-
> 
> heut wars ja ziemlich sonnig - und ich hatte keine Probleme



Danke...bin wieder raus aus dem Thread


----------



## JarJarBings (15. Juli 2010)

http://www.industrynine.net/MTB_color_picker

da war grad so ein heft in der bike drin mit so schnischnack und ich find diese laufräder soooooo geil! 
ich hätte sie gern in weiß-rot-rot, würd ja gut passen, aber der VK ist  
die farben sind definitiv cool.


----------



## MelleD (15. Juli 2010)

Oh, die in Schwarz-lila-lila wären nen Traum für mein Bike


----------



## trek 6500 (15. Juli 2010)

..bin in ebay an nem geilen race face shirt ... wenn ichs krieg , folgt bild ....


----------



## abgefahrene (15. Juli 2010)

Meine neuste Errungenschaft!!! Gerade frisch vom Postmenschen angeliefert!  ...am Wochenende erstmal ausführen!!! Ich freu mich sooo... 

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/images/the-onecomp-celtic-med.jpg


----------



## trek 6500 (15. Juli 2010)

..hat nicht geklappt - 1 euro überboten - heul ...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. Juli 2010)

JarJarBings schrieb:


> http://www.industrynine.net/MTB_color_picker
> 
> da war grad so ein heft in der bike drin mit so schnischnack und ich find diese laufräder soooooo geil!
> ich hätte sie gern in weiß-rot-rot, würd ja gut passen, aber der VK ist
> die farben sind definitiv cool.



coole Sache, dass man die selbst konfigurieren kann, ich wage jetzt gar nicht nach dem Preis zu fragen


----------



## JarJarBings (15. Juli 2010)

1200... 
so stehts mal da im heft...
aber für den ganzen satz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. Juli 2010)

da war ja sogar mein neuer Zahn günstiger


----------



## nikl69 (22. Juli 2010)

...und das ich in meine neues richtig reintreten kann...


----------



## wildbiker (22. Juli 2010)

neuer Rahmen/Gabel...Traum erfüllt... paar Teile fehlen allerdings noch..


----------



## neo-bahamuth (23. Juli 2010)

Neues Helmchen  Kali Protectives Avita Fiberglass khaki:


----------



## nopeiler (23. Juli 2010)

ich denke mal, dass die neuen teile von meiner freundin hier gut rein passen.


----------



## schlammdiva (23. Juli 2010)

So habe auch nochmal zugeschlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (24. Juli 2010)

SSV: ein sehr angenehmes Shirt, heute gleich mal ausprobiert 
Und dann noch der Knüller: Endlich ein SportBH den man nicht spürt, superleicht, dünn und vor allem mit sehr flachen Trägern die nicht unterm Rücksack-Träger stören! Warum hab ich das nicht schon früher entdeckt? Von Falke! Foto gibts davon nicht


----------



## missmarple (26. Juli 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> SSV: ein sehr angenehmes Shirt, heute gleich mal ausprobiert
> Und dann noch der Knüller: Endlich ein SportBH den man nicht spürt, superleicht, dünn und vor allem mit sehr flachen Trägern die nicht unterm Rücksack-Träger stören! Warum hab ich das nicht schon früher entdeckt? Von Falke! Foto gibts davon nicht



Das sombrio-Shirt schaut gut aus! 

Hast Du von dem Falke-Teil einen Modellnamen oder kannst eine Bezugsquelle angeben? Ich suche schon ewig Ersatz für mein altes ausgeleiertes vaude-Teil, bin bisher aber leider nicht fündig geworden......


----------



## Deleted168745 (26. Juli 2010)

will auch will auch..

hab n neues Schaltwerk, Schaltseil, Bremsbeläge uuuunndd neue endura-Socken..und hätt ich etz noch nen neuen Fotoapparat hätt ich etz auchn Bild...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. Juli 2010)

missmarple schrieb:


> Hast Du von dem Falke-Teil einen Modellnamen oder kannst eine Bezugsquelle angeben? Ich suche schon ewig Ersatz für mein altes ausgeleiertes vaude-Teil, bin bisher aber leider nicht fündig geworden......



schau mal bei bike24:
http://www.bike24.net/1.php?mid=36;content=7;navigation=1;menu=1100,1119;pgc=4099:4101::4096:4276


@kilkenny: Also die Socken hätten wir jetzt wirklich gern gesehen!!!


----------



## trek 6500 (26. Juli 2010)

Socken ,socken , socken .........


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. Juli 2010)

ich wollte mir eben eine billige (Betonung auf billig  ) Regenhose kaufen, am Ende habe ich dann doch zur teuren gegriffen, die Billige war einfach sch*** 
Ist das Modell Spray Pant von Vaude, und ich hoffe ich brauch sie nicht, das wäre zwar teurer Luxus im Gepäck, aber Sonne ist mir trotzdem lieber   

Eine superkleine leichte Windweste gabs noch dazu  So eine will ich schon seit 2 Jahren kaufen!


----------



## Twinkie (30. Juli 2010)

habt ihr alle urlaubsgeld bekommen?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. Juli 2010)

leider nein, aber Urlaub


----------



## Twinkie (30. Juli 2010)

ah-sooooo!!!


----------



## MelleD (30. Juli 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> habt ihr alle urlaubsgeld bekommen?


Nö, ich net. Ich gehöre auch zu denen, die dann inne Röhre gucken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BineMX (31. Juli 2010)




----------



## trek 6500 (31. Juli 2010)

auch , wenn ich rr nicht mag , das is mal ´n schönes exemplar !!  glückwunsch !


----------



## Honigblume (31. Juli 2010)

Für ein Speiseeis sehr hübsch und auch farblich sehr stimmig  

Mag bei deren MTBs dieses Hydroforming überhaupt nicht.


----------



## MelleD (31. Juli 2010)

Heute Postbote mit meinem Einkauf bei Hibike vorbei gekommen


----------



## BineMX (31. Juli 2010)

@Melle: schöne Maloja Shirts!! Die Hose hab ich auch in lila  Die Maloja Sachen sind zwar qualitativ nicht der Hit.... aber sie sind halt so schöön da werd ich auch immer schwach.

@trek: Wirst lachen, bis vor kurzem mochte ich auch keine RR. 
Aber erstens fehlt mir Grundlagentraining und zweitens bin ich mit dem MTB meinem FReund mit seinem Cyclocrosser nicht mehr nachgekommen... 
Und er fährt halt ned sooo gern MTB, hat zwar mir zu liebe eins gekauft.....
War echt skeptisch als ich das TestRR letztes WE hatte. Aber es hat tierisch Spaß gemacht.  Habn heut Abend noch schnell ne kurze 60km Runde gedreht... jetzt funzt das zusammen radln wieder besser  Vor allem da mein Bike 2kg Gewichtsvorteil hat 

 @Honigblume: Dankeschön  ist ein für mich aufgebautes Rahmenset. Finde grad die roten Züge recht passend. Das mit dem Hydroforming ist schon Geschmacksache.. ich finds z.B. ganz schön, hab ja auch den Stumpjumper 29er. Mein Freund findet auch meist die "klassischen" Rahmen schöner... sind da auch nicht immer einer Meinung.. macht aber nix


----------



## Nuala (1. August 2010)

crash-replacement


----------



## simplysax (1. August 2010)

Na ja, der nächste Regen kommt bestimmt. 

Endura Gridlock

Ein neues Trikot von Scott, passt einfach farblich super zu meinem Bike

Scott Shadow blau


----------



## Honigblume (5. August 2010)

Neues Spielzeug


----------



## trek 6500 (5. August 2010)

....so´n ding kommt mit auch  noch  in´s haus !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simplysax (5. August 2010)

Yeap, haben wir auch an den Bikes. Ich mag das Edge 705 lieber, mein Mann bevorzugt den Oregon 450


----------



## neo-bahamuth (9. August 2010)

NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro in grün fürs Spicy


----------



## trek 6500 (9. August 2010)

ooohhhhh , sind die schön !!!!!!!!! hab mir heute was ähnliches gekauft


----------



## MelleD (14. August 2010)

Mein SSV-Schnäppchen




Nu wird gespart für nen Freerider


----------



## Votec Tox (14. August 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> crash-replacement


Hallo Nuala!
Ist das der neue Spezi Deviant aus Carbon? Also jener mit den dickeren Polstern?
Habe das Glasfasermodell von 2008 oder 09, weiß ich nicht so genau, hat aber noch die dünnen Polster. Könntest Du Deinen mal wiegen unter Angabe der Helmgröße? Das wäre klasse.
Meiner ist in Größe M, da L so groß ausfällt, L habe ich sonst. Die neuen Deviants paßten mir überhaupt nicht! Ich werde meinen Helm Morgen auch mal wiegen, meine Briefwage geht aber nur bis 500 gr 
Grüße!


----------



## Nuala (14. August 2010)

@Votec Tox: Nee, nee, das nicht die Carbon-Variante, wäre mir die paar Gramm Gewichtsunterschied nicht wert. Ich habe ´nen ziemlich schmalen Kopf und daher passt mir S auch ganz gut. Beim alten Deviant war der S-Helm schon grenzwertig groß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (17. August 2010)

ich habe bestellt, jetzt beginnt das große Warten


----------



## MelleD (17. August 2010)

Ui, schick


----------



## Rehlein78 (23. August 2010)

Huhu, suche nen rot-weißen Helm. Bin neu in Wesel. Kennt jemand ein gutes Geschäft mit viel Auswahl im Raum Wesel/Duisburg/Oberhausen??

Lieben Dank


----------



## MelleD (24. August 2010)

gibt in Bocholt Rose.
Der Laden ist echt groß.
http://www.roseversand.de/biketown.html?cid=7

Viel Spaß da


----------



## angscout (24. August 2010)

und nach Bocholt schafft man es von Wesel in etwas unter ner halben Stunde. Komme ursprünglich auch von Wesel bzw. Alpen  Rose kannst du auch nicht verfehlen, liegt direkt am Zubringer von Wesel.


----------



## giftzwerg83w (25. August 2010)

@Rehlein78:
Problem ist nur der Umfang der Auswahl bei Rose. Komme aus aus der Region Wesel und bin öfter mal im Rose-Rausch... aber da gibts nur wenige Modelle in vielen Farben. Und da ich nen merkwürdigen Kopf habe, bin ich da nie fündig geworden.
Ich drück dir aber da die Daumen.

Ansonsten kann ich dir noch Zweirad Vogel in Dinslaken (Gewerbegebiet) ans Herz legen. Die haben auch manche Dinge.


----------



## Rehlein78 (26. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen, vielen lieben Dank für die Tipps, dann werde ich da mal vorbeischauen  LG


----------



## Deleted168745 (1. September 2010)

Achtung. Suchbild. Was ist "neu" ?


----------



## mangolassi (1. September 2010)

Das können ja nur die Hörner auf dem Helm sein


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. September 2010)

die sind jedenfalls nett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alet08 (2. September 2010)

In Wacken gibt´s Helme zu kaufen?? :O


----------



## Deleted168745 (2. September 2010)

genau ach und: "_Waackkkkennnn"  _


----------



## Stefan_78 (2. September 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## karmakiller (2. September 2010)

schöne Pedale, was wiegen die denn ?


----------



## Stefan_78 (2. September 2010)

281gr = 99,90â¬

http://www.moshcore.com/products/popup_image.php?pID=93&imgID=7


----------



## MelleD (3. September 2010)

Ich glaub, Stefan hat sich verlaufen  Seh sonst deinen Namen nur im Canyon-Forum


----------



## Stefan_78 (3. September 2010)

..oder er hat Urlaub und hatte gestern abend Langeweile


----------



## trek 6500 (4. September 2010)

taaataaaaaa ....


----------



## barbarissima (4. September 2010)

Sehrsehrsehrsehr schön   

Bin mal gespannt, wie es fertig rüber kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (5. September 2010)

..ich auch , bin schon ganz ungeduldig  
das teile suchen  is toll , aber es dauert immer so lang , bis man alles zusammen hat .einen truvativ  lenker , orange spacer und eine dämpfer hab ich schon gekauft - und will mir ne truvativ noire in schwarz-orange gönnen (gab ja geld )lrs wohl crossline ,ne martha oder luoise dran -hmmmm - mal ebay und den bikemarkt durchstöbern ...  lg ,  kati


----------



## Gojko_Mitic (6. September 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> taaataaaaaa ....


Boah, das fetzt! 
Solche Rahmen hat mein Freund Stipe Nicolic Ende der 90er-Jahre am offenen Feuer zusammengebrutzelt. Naja, so ähnlich zumindest.


----------



## trek 6500 (6. September 2010)

na , das  is doch schön für ihn . da freu´n wir uns jetzt alle


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. September 2010)

Um Biketeile zu fotografieren und einzustellen, bin ich ja echt zu faul. Aber vielen Dank an alle, die das nicht sind, hab mir nämlich schon gute Anregungen geholt, z.B. meine Syncros AM Traverse Pedale, die nach dem Umtausch auch leidlich funktionieren, wenn in den Schuhen kein Dreck ist. 
Aber seit letztem WE hab ich an meinem Radl nun neue Laufräder mit ZTR Crest Felgen und FunWorks X-Light Nabe. Leider hab ich mich beim Bestellen verklickt und hab jetzt statt roter Naben schwarze. Ist aber nicht so schlimm, kann ich mir auch mal ein blaues Radl kaufen, ohne in stylistische Kalamitäten zu kommen ;-) Die Bestellung der roten Schnellspanner hat aber geklappt und so hat´s jetzt einen sehr dezenten Farbtupfer. Danke an die Ideenlieferantinnen!


----------



## barbarissima (7. September 2010)

Ich habe endlich einen Sattel gefunden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Hat jetzt ewig gedauert, bis ich endlich das passende Gegenstück zu meinem Po gefunden habe  Aber wenn man nach vier Stunden im Sattel noch das Gefühl hat, noch eine Weile weiter fahren zu können, dann passt´s einfach


----------



## Fie (8. September 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..ich auch , bin schon ganz ungeduldig
> das teile suchen  is toll , aber es dauert immer so lang , bis man alles zusammen hat .einen truvativ  lenker , orange spacer und eine dämpfer hab ich schon gekauft - und will mir ne truvativ noire in schwarz-orange gönnen (gab ja geld )lrs wohl crossline ,ne martha oder luoise dran -hmmmm - mal ebay und den bikemarkt durchstöbern ...  lg ,  kati





Ich kann dich nicht mehr leiden!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanksn (8. September 2010)

hat eigentlich irgendwer schon erfahrungen mit der carbocage kettenführung auf downhillern??


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. September 2010)

Oh, der Sattel würd auch gut auf mein weißes Steppi passen!


----------



## mountymaus (8. September 2010)

Ich habe mir für die späteren Abendstunden was kleines gegönnt.





Das wird ein Spaß.


----------



## Stefan_78 (8. September 2010)

mein Neuer


----------



## Twinkie (8. September 2010)

oh, stefan hat immer noch urlaub und langeweile. aber
der helm schaut aus wie ein mädchenhelm, deshalb passt der hier wieder sehr gut hin


----------



## Stefan_78 (8. September 2010)




----------



## Deleted168745 (9. September 2010)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> mein Neuer


mir gefällt er der Mädchenhelm


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. September 2010)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Ich habe mir für die späteren Abendstunden was kleines gegönnt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Du auch?!

Ich konnte auch nicht wiederstehen, nachdem ich sie am 1.9. auf der Eurobike in den Händen gehalten hatte.
Ist ne schöne Ergänzung zu Tesla und Wilma, die in diesem zuge das Upgrade auf 1100 Lumen spendiert bekam.
Jetzt können die Nightrides wieder kommen.


----------



## scylla (9. September 2010)

@mountymaus & chaotenkind

schreibt doch bitte mal, was ihr von der Piko so haltet in Puncto Verarbeitungsqualität (v.a. des Helmhalters) , Lichtausbeute, Brenndauer... 

Ich überlege auch gerade dran rum, mir das Teil zuzulegen. Ist die nicht zu "spottig", oder ist die Ausleuchtung gerade richtig für eine Helmlampe?


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. September 2010)

Ok, ich werde mal schauen. Letzten Winter hatte ich die Tesla auf dem Helm und die Wilma am Lenker und war mit der Kombi sehr zufrieden.

Die Pico hat 150 Lumen weniger als die Tesla, die Lichtausbeute wird daher nicht ganz so hell sein. Werde testen welche von beiden spottiger ist und die mit der breiteren Ausleuchtung auf den Radhelm nehmen. Die andere kommt dann auf den Kletterhelm.

Der Helmhalter ist fast so wie der von Tesla/Wilma. Und der hat immer gut gehalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaCarolina (9. September 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Du auch?!
> 
> Ich konnte auch nicht wiederstehen, nachdem ich sie am 1.9. auf der Eurobike in den Händen gehalten hatte.
> Ist ne schöne Ergänzung zu Tesla und Wilma, die in diesem zuge das Upgrade auf 1100 Lumen spendiert bekam.
> Jetzt können die Nightrides wieder kommen.



Wow, klasse-Teil


----------



## mountymaus (10. September 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> @mountymaus & chaotenkind
> 
> schreibt doch bitte mal, was ihr von der Piko so haltet in Puncto Verarbeitungsqualität (v.a. des Helmhalters) , Lichtausbeute, Brenndauer...
> 
> Ich überlege auch gerade dran rum, mir das Teil zuzulegen. Ist die nicht zu "spottig", oder ist die Ausleuchtung gerade richtig für eine Helmlampe?




Beim ersten kurzen Test im Garten war ich von der Kleinen echt positiv überrascht.

Ist sehr spottig und daher sicherlich besser auf dem Helm, als am Lenker zu montieren (dafür war sie ja auch bei mir gedacht)

Hoffentlich geht es damit bald mal in den Wald 

Die Verarbeitung ist lupinetypisch sehr gut.
2 High Power LED
Abmaße 24x32 mm
55 gr. leicht
550 Lumen
Brenndauer: Je nach Akku


----------



## mountymaus (10. September 2010)

Ups, ich schon wieder mal...

Juhuu heute ist bei mir mal wieder ein großes Paket angekommen...
Eins?? Diverse kleinere Pakete für den Aufbau stehen hier auch schon im Weg...
Als ich dieses Rad beim GT-Forumstreffen in Oberhof gesehen habe, dachte ich und sagte es auch zu meinem Schatz,
dass ich dieses auf jeden Fall noch haben möchte.
Nachdem ich ihn davon überzeugt hatte, dass er auch eins braucht, war es um uns geschehen.

So, nun warte ich noch auf ein paar Teile und der Aufbau kann beginnen...


----------



## trek 6500 (10. September 2010)

...mein aufbau schreitet auch voran - hab noch keine bilder gemacht , aber hab jetzt : crossline lrs , truvativ firex kurbel,syncros stütze , truvativ lenker und vorbau , orange spacer von spank , odi griffe mit orangen klemmringen , aliante sattel , davtus pedale , slx schaltgruppe, slx umwerfer ,ne schwarze pike - fast neu (danke , basti .... denke mal , am ende der woche kann die bastelei losgeh`n !!!! FREU !!!!  
p..s netter  gt rahmen !!


----------



## mountymaus (10. September 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...mein aufbau schreitet auch voran - hab noch keine bilder gemacht , aber hab jetzt : crossline lrs , truvativ firex kurbel,syncros stütze , truvativ lenker und vorbau , orange spacer von spank , odi griffe mit orangen klemmringen , aliante sattel , davtus pedale , slx schaltgruppe, slx umwerfer ,ne schwarze pike - fast neu (danke , basti .... denke mal , am ende der woche kann die bastelei losgeh`n !!!! FREU !!!!
> p..s netter  gt rahmen !!




Danke...
Ich hatte mich wie gesagt, sofort in den Rahmen verliebt  und Carbon ist ein Material, welches in meiner Sammlung fehlte.


----------



## barbarissima (11. September 2010)

Das Zaskar ist immer wieder hübsch anzuschauen, auch als Rahmen pur


----------



## trek 6500 (11. September 2010)

so , mal bilder von den neuen teilen gemacht : hier sind sie  : .....


----------



## trek 6500 (11. September 2010)

..und weiter :......


----------



## trek 6500 (11. September 2010)

...und noch was ::::    von der truvativ firex , dem mavic crossline und der syncros stütze leider kein bild ... -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (18. September 2010)

...es beginnt zu leben !!


----------



## neo-bahamuth (18. September 2010)

Carbonrahmen und eine Wahnsinnsgabel. Kostet ein Drittel einer Fox, ist leichter und spricht mindestens genauso gut an.





@trek: geiles Nicolai


----------



## trek 6500 (18. September 2010)

@neo : danke - auch geiler franzose !!


----------



## trek 6500 (20. September 2010)

..noch eins in fertigem zustand  - bis auf den dämpfer - der gerade geschickte war leider defekt und nu ´ muss ich auf umtausch warten .. gruss, k.


----------



## scylla (20. September 2010)

@trek

sehr feines Gerät


----------



## trek 6500 (20. September 2010)

dankeschööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (20. September 2010)

Gratuliere zu Deinem schönen Nicolai!
Machst Du eine Kettenführung dran? Von Bionicon gibt es jetzt eine neue pfiffige Lösung für eine schaltbare KeFü.

Ein Nicolai mit der neuen German-A 160mm Doppelbrückengabel, das wärs... träum... 
Grüße!


----------



## trek 6500 (20. September 2010)

nee. keine kefü - hab ne truvativ dran - 3 fach - fahr´mehr touren - nur ´n bissi hüpf - mehr trails mit wurzeln .. da brauchts keine kefü. im moment is eh noch der falsche dämpfer drin und ich warte noch auf den richtigen vobau . die schaltung spinnt noch , die  bremsen müssen entlüftet werden ... die erste grosse tour wird noch ein paar tage dauern ...


----------



## ghostmoni (24. September 2010)

ENDLICH FERTIG:






Leider hatte ich nur ein Bild ohne Sattel. Mit Sattel und in Aktion kommt bestimmt noch nach


----------



## velo rouge (24. September 2010)

Oh, Toll, Kona!!!! wie schick!! was ist denn das für eins?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (24. September 2010)

ach ohne Sattel passt scho, wie sagte immer unser Guide beim AlpenX: Den Sattel könnt ihr jetzt wegwerfen, den braucht ihr nicht mehr


----------



## ghostmoni (24. September 2010)

es ist ein CoilAir von 2009.

Naja, ein bißchen Sattel für die Bequemlichkeit bergauf hätte ich schon gern *g*. Ich werde mir Mühe geben, noch ein besseres Foto zu machen (mit Sattel ).


----------



## mountymaus (24. September 2010)

Da kam doch gerade mal wieder ein Paketservice... 

Nun steht der dunklen Jahreszeit nichts mehr im Weg.
Die Piko hat noch eine Gefährtin bekommen 

BETTY 7


----------



## trek 6500 (24. September 2010)

...ne lupine is schon geil - aber ich fahr´zu selten im dunk´len , da lohnt sich die ausgabe nicht .. greez  k.


----------



## bicicletta (24. September 2010)

..naja jetzt kommt sie ja schon wieder.. die dunkle jahreszeit  ..ich muss sagen ich habe meine lampe schon einige mal ausführen müssen...es wird ja schon um 20 uhr dunkel...und es macht dann ja doch spaß...
ich habe mir letzten herbst die hope vision four gekauft, und bin total zufrieden


----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. September 2010)

Mein neues Rucksäckchen, habe ich mich dann auch für grüngemustert entschieden. Danke noch mal an Melle für die Vorabfotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (25. September 2010)

Kein Ding  Hoffe, er entspricht deinen Vorstellungen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. September 2010)

ich musste noch mal darüber schlafen, aber gebe ihm ne Chance


----------



## trek 6500 (26. September 2010)

der is schön !


----------



## trek 6500 (27. September 2010)

..neuerrungenschaft


----------



## missmarple (30. September 2010)

Bild hab ich leider noch keines gemacht, nichts desto trotz freue ich mich über meinen neuen

*Garmin GPSmap 60CSx*


----------



## trek 6500 (3. Oktober 2010)

..bin grad im hosen kaufrausch


----------



## Veloce (3. Oktober 2010)

missmarple schrieb:


> Bild hab ich leider noch keines gemacht, nichts desto trotz freue ich mich über meinen neuen
> 
> *Garmin GPSmap 60CSx*



Gute Anschaffung wirst du nicht bereuen . 
Ich hab meinen schon fast zwei Jahre .


----------



## missmarple (4. Oktober 2010)

Veloce" data-source="post: 7623440"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Gute Anschaffung wirst du nicht bereuen .
> Ich hab meinen schon fast zwei Jahre .



Also bis jetzt bin ich auch sehr zufrieden damit und der erste Praxistest war auch erfolgreich! 

Die openmtbmap-Karten finde ich zwar optisch sehr "gewöhnungsbedürftig", aber für die Ersparnis gegenüber den Garmin-Topos gewöhne ich mich da gerne dran.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (7. Oktober 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> @mountymaus & chaotenkind
> 
> schreibt doch bitte mal, was ihr von der Piko so haltet in Puncto Verarbeitungsqualität (v.a. des Helmhalters) , Lichtausbeute, Brenndauer...
> 
> Ich überlege auch gerade dran rum, mir das Teil zuzulegen. Ist die nicht zu "spottig", oder ist die Ausleuchtung gerade richtig für eine Helmlampe?



Hab mir auch gegönnt, Akku wird gerade geladen, ab so 21:00 gehts in den Wald 





Ich berichte dann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (8. Oktober 2010)

So Bericht nach der zweiten Ausfahrt mit der Kombi "Wilma" und "Pico":

Akku der Pico mit dem Klettband hinten am Helm befestigt. Pico mit dem Halter und dem Klettband oben/vorne auf dem Helm. Zuleitung von der Leuchte zum Akku auf der Innenseite des Helbs verlegt. Gewicht ist (für mich) ok. Kein wackeln und verrutschen auch nicht auf ruppigen Abfahrten.

Lichtausbeute Pico ist ok. Nicht ganz so gut wie bei der Tesla, die ich letzten Winter auf dem Helm spazieren gefahren habe. Dafür spart man sich die verlängerte Zuleitung, da man den Akku der Tesla nicht am Helm befestigen kann sondern z.B. im Rucksack deponieren muss.

In Kombination mit Wilma auf dem Lenker kann man nicht maulen. Man hat Licht wo man fährt und dort wo man hinfahren möchte.

Ich werde die Pico diesen Winter fürs Radeln benutzen, dann aber den Extra-Helmhalter bestellen und sie, wie ursprünglich vorgesehen, für die Höhenrettung nehmen. Die Tesla ist zwar etwas klobiger auf dem Helm aber von der Ausleuchtung nicht so spottig wie die Pico. Man hat mit der Tesla einfach eine bessere Randausleuchtung und ein wenig heller ist sie auch noch. Solo und auch in Kombination mit Wilma einfach noch einen Tick besser.

Allerdings, in Anbetracht des Preisunterschiedes Pico zu Tesla bekommt man bei der Pico mehr Licht fürs Geld. Und besser als so manch anderes Lämpchen in der gleichen Preisklasse ist sie auf jeden Fall.


----------



## scylla (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab mich jetzt (auch, weil die Pico zwischenzeitlich nicht mehr zu haben war) für eine Hope Vision 4 für den Lenker entschieden. Die Wilma wandert jetzt auf den Helm. Sollte genügend Licht für lange Winternächte geben


----------



## missmarple (8. Oktober 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich hab mich jetzt (auch, weil die Pico zwischenzeitlich nicht mehr zu haben war) für eine Hope Vision 4 für den Lenker entschieden. Die Wilma wandert jetzt auf den Helm. Sollte genügend Licht für lange Winternächte geben



Gute Entscheidung!!!  
Ich fahre die Hope Vision 4 jetzt seit 2 Jahren am Lenker und finde, dass die Lampe im Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis unter den 4-LED-Lampen einfach unschlagbar ist. Für den Helm und als "Notfall-Lampe" hatte ich mir letztes Jahr noch die 1er Hope zugelegt, die ist mir allerdings teilweise etwas zu "funzelig" und wiegt in der Version mit den integrierten Batterie-Akkus auch recht viel. Da wird wohl längerfristig noch eine Aufrüstung anstehen...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (8. Oktober 2010)

Bin gestern nur mit der Piko3 losgetigert (hab ja auch sonst keine) und kam damit überall prima klar. Komplett am Helm montiert und stürte nicht im geringsten. Bisher sehe ich keine Veranlassung für eine zusätzliche Lampe am Lenker, aber ich hab noch nie übermäßig viel Licht gebraucht. Hab bis so 10m vor mir alles prächtig gesehen, wobei ich aufm Trail garnet so weit nach vorn geleuchtet hab.
An den Seiten hatte man freilich nicht so viel Licht, bei mir besteht da aber auch kein Bedarf. Da erschrecke ich mich nur an den ganzen Tieraugen 

Installiert schaut das Ganze übrigen so aus:


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. Oktober 2010)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> An den Seiten hatte man freilich nicht so viel Licht, bei mir besteht da aber auch kein Bedarf. Da erschrecke ich mich nur an den ganzen Tieraugen


 
Ich will den Wildschweinen in die Augen blicken um rechtzeitig einen Schrei loslassen zu können, dass sie sich verpi... sollen.



Hatte dieses Jahr schon genug Begegnungen mit diesen Viechern und dazu noch ein paar lebensmüde Rehe die mir genauso plötzlich vor das Vorderrad gerannt sind.


----------



## trek 6500 (8. Oktober 2010)

naja , die  wohnen ja auch da .... möcht´dich mal seh´n , wenn dir jemand direkt neben der couch oder dem bett mit´m traktor vorbeigedüst kommt ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (8. Oktober 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich will den Wildschweinen in die Augen blicken um rechtzeitig einen Schrei loslassen zu können, dass sie sich verpi... sollen.
> 
> 
> 
> Hatte dieses Jahr schon genug Begegnungen mit diesen Viechern und dazu noch ein paar lebensmüde Rehe die mir genauso plötzlich vor das Vorderrad gerannt sind.



Wildschweine hört man eh schon früh genug 
Rehe waren gestern aber mal richtig viele unterwegs, 20 reichten nicht. Und Eidechsen hab ich einige übern Weg huschen sehen, wie gesagt, tolle Lampe


----------



## Stefan_78 (8. Oktober 2010)

hi,
da ich viel in der Dämmerung und im dunkeln unterwegs bin...dachte ich euch interessiert eventl.meine Anschaffung!?

normal:




mit Blitz:


----------



## wildbiker (8. Oktober 2010)

Schickes Canyon.

Wasn das für Leuchtpapier?


----------



## Stefan_78 (8. Oktober 2010)

hi,danke
....das ist eine schwarze Reflektierende Klebefolie....

...dachte das passt zu den Lampen / Nacht-Fahrten...

http://www.louis.de/_2080073f2e49519ebd87cae93ffa47f643/index.php?topic=artnr_gr&artnr_gr=10026148


----------



## barbarissima (8. Oktober 2010)

Das ist ja mal ne Superidee  Die bestelle ich mir auch


----------



## Stefan_78 (8. Oktober 2010)

danke  
..... Safety 1st


----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. Oktober 2010)

hab was neues, kann es aber leider noch nicht benutzen, das Rad dazu fehlt noch 
Hier ist es testweise auf Freunds Rad montiert...

(Oh, super Foto hab ich da gemacht  ...)


----------



## trek 6500 (21. Oktober 2010)

..musst mal berichten , wie da s teil so is - bin auch am überlegen ...was haste denn bezahlt ?? gruss, kati

ach ja : neu...


----------



## Schnurz (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab gestern das Mega-Schnäppchen bei Amazon gemacht und 37,17  für einen Giro Xen bezahlt...und er sieht auch noch sooo cool aus, weil er mit Stoff überzogen ist 
Bin mal gespannt ob der auch gut haltbar ist und nicht so schnell dreckig wird, aber ich vertrau da einfach mal auf die Kompetenz von Giro


----------



## Nuala (23. Oktober 2010)

sieht echt schick aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silver Phoenix (23. Oktober 2010)

Sieht echt cool aus


----------



## Schnurz (23. Oktober 2010)

Danke


----------



## barbarissima (23. Oktober 2010)

*@Schnurz*
Der Helm sieht spitzenmäßig aus und für das Geld ist ja echt geschenkt


----------



## Frau Rauscher (23. Oktober 2010)

der Helm ist wirklich schön, erinnert mich an den (auch Giro) Snowboardhelm den ich mir noch kaufen wollte, der ist auch mit ähnlichem Stoff überzogen...
Wie ist der Helm? Eher schmal? Oder ein normalbreites Modell? Ich habe einen sehr schmalen Kopf und 99,9 % der Helme (meiner inkl.  ) sehen total blöd aus auf meiner Rübe...
Die Damenhelme sind aber meistens lilarosablümchen und gehen auch gar nicht


----------



## Schnurz (23. Oktober 2010)

Wow, freu mich, dass euch der Helm so gut gefällt. Ich freu mich auch immer noch total und es ging Amazon-typisch mal wieder total schnell mit dem Versand. Kann zwar grad nicht raus aufs Bike, weil ich ordentlich erkältet bin, aber ich musste ihn heute schon mehrmals aufprobieren, weil er mir so gut gefällt 
@ Frau Rauscher: Mmh, also ich denke, dass er eher normalbreit ist. Wenn ich dir ein Foto mache wie er aufgesetzt wirkt, wird dir das ja auch nicht so viel nützen, sonst hätte ich dir gern geholfen...


----------



## Warnschild (24. Oktober 2010)

Schnurz schrieb:


> ... Kann zwar grad nicht raus aufs Bike, weil ich ordentlich erkältet bin, aber ich musste ihn heute schon mehrmals aufprobieren, weil er mir so gut gefällt  ...



Hmm, du könntest ihn einfach als Hutersatz tragen, im Supermarkt oder beim Shopping...


----------



## Schnurz (24. Oktober 2010)

Ja, lass mich einmal mal kurz darüber nachdenken, ob das eine Alternative für mich wäre 
Ich glaube zwar nicht, aber danke für die Idee


----------



## Warnschild (24. Oktober 2010)

Schnurz schrieb:


> Ja, lass mich einmal mal kurz darüber nachdenken, ob das eine Alternative für mich wäre
> Ich glaube zwar nicht, aber danke für die Idee



Lach, dann aber bitte mit Beweisphotos!!!


----------



## Veloce (29. Oktober 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> hab was neues, kann es aber leider noch nicht benutzen, das Rad dazu fehlt noch
> Hier ist es testweise auf Freunds Rad montiert...
> 
> (Oh, super Foto hab ich da gemacht  ...)



Die hab ich auch am SX Trail .

Wann kriegste das neue Rad ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. Oktober 2010)

Ende Oktober hat man mir gesagt, es _ist_ Ende Oktober


----------



## 4mate (30. Oktober 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Ende Oktober hat man mir gesagt, es _ist_ Ende Oktober





Lateralus schrieb:


> > .Es wird definitiv eine Lieferung geben, die für den 20.11. angesetzt ist (Auskunft der Speci-Logistiker an meinen Conceptstore). Also Datum der Anlieferung des Containers im Hafen Rotterdam. Dort werden vor allem High-End Rahmen und Bikes kommen, also viel S-Works-Gedöns. Das weiss ich, da in diesem Container dann auch hoffentlich mein neuer Rahmen liegen wird. Die nächste Chance soll Ende Dezember sein.
> >
> > Evtl kommen die Demos dann mit einer dieser Lieferungen.


.


----------



## blutbuche (30. Oktober 2010)

.... ebay schnapp - 1 euro


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. Oktober 2010)

kein ebay-Schnapp, und kein 1 Euro, aber ein bisschen reduziert immerhin, und soooooo schöööööön bequeeeeem und buntich!!!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. November 2010)

da sind gleich noch die passenden Pedale hinterhergekommen 
und was warmes, damit es im Winter keine Ausrede mehr gibt 

Irgendwie fehlt mir jetzt immer noch das Rad... wo bleibt es nur


----------



## blutbuche (1. November 2010)

..die pedale haben schlechte pins , da hat man keinen wirklichen halt !!! müssen madenschrauben sein , die sind griffig bei deinen sind dei köpfe abgerundet .... weiss nicht , ob man sie ev. austauschen kann - sieht aber net so aus ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (1. November 2010)

@Frau Rauscher:

Sind das die Wellgo MG-1 TI? 

Da überleg ich auch gerade, ich weiss nur nicht, ob die nicht ein bisschen "klotzig" am Rad wirken (sollen ja zur neuen Kurbel passen  )


----------



## Stefan_78 (1. November 2010)

bei einigen kannst du normale schrauben einsetzen....die sind von unter eingeschraubt(vielleicht sogar alle)...quasi ne schraube mit abgedrehtem Gewinde.
mit Gewinde hast du natürlich mehr halt und du kannst dir die länge der schraube aussuchen wie du es magst.die anderen mit der Zange vorsichtig heraus drehen und gegen Madenschrauben (Gewindestifte)tauschen.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. November 2010)

klar lassen die sich auswechseln... ich finde sie auch nicht wirklich abgerundet und zielich scharfkantig!?... 
@ Martina: Nein, sind von NC-17, die sind schwarz glänzend, finde sie ziemlich zierlich... aber optisch passen die nicht zur XTR-Kurbel, würde ich sagen...


----------



## wonni80 (2. November 2010)

hallo zusammen, ich wollte meiner Frau gerne eine Platzangst Oryx Hose bestellen, weiß aber leider nicht wie es mit den größen passt.
meine Frau ist 1.60m groß und ich  befürchte, dass die beine der hose zu lang sind.
wenn jemand von euch Erfahrungen gemacht hat, würde ich mich über eine antwort sehr freuen. bzw. habt ihr Alternativen.

gruß wonni80


----------



## blutbuche (2. November 2010)

platzangst fällt - find ´ich - ziemlich gross- breit - und auch lang aus ...


----------



## Nuala (2. November 2010)

wonni80 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen, ich wollte meiner Frau gerne eine Platzangst Oryx Hose bestellen, weiß aber leider nicht wie es mit den größen passt.
> meine Frau ist 1.60m groß und ich  befürchte, dass die beine der hose zu lang sind.
> wenn jemand von euch Erfahrungen gemacht hat, würde ich mich über eine antwort sehr freuen. bzw. habt ihr Alternativen.
> 
> gruß wonni80



Also, ich würde für mich die Hose in XS bestellen. Ich bin 167cm groß (oder auch klein) und mir würde die wahrscheinlich passen, wenn ich mir so die "Maße" der Hose anschaue.


----------



## wonni80 (2. November 2010)

ich würd sie auch in xs bestellen, es gibt ja sonst nicht viel alternativen an zipp off hosen.
was tragt ihr denn so bei kälterem wetter?
ich hatte auch sonst  vorgeschlagen eine shorts zu kaufen und drunter eine lange enge bike hose vielleicht mit langen socken zu kombinieren.

aber ich danke schon mal für die tipps

cu wonni80


----------



## Nuala (2. November 2010)

jepp, genauso mache ich es. fr-shorts, darunter eine sexy laufhose  und dazu sehr schnieke lange socken. und damit bin ich auch im letzten jahr bei minus 10 grad gefahren, ging wunderbar!


----------



## wonni80 (3. November 2010)

stimmt, die socken sind echt schnieke, werde das mal an meine bessere hälfte weiterleiten.

cu wonni 80


----------



## blutbuche (3. November 2010)

freeride hose von fox (huck pant ) - ski unterhose drunter . seal skinz socken (warm und wasserdicht) geht bis ca. minus 18 grad ,..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tenul (3. November 2010)

wonni80 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen, ich wollte meiner Frau gerne eine Platzangst Oryx Hose bestellen, weiß aber leider nicht wie es mit den größen passt.



Hallo Mädels,

die Oryx-Pants von Platzangst gefällt mir auch total gut. Es ist aber ein Männermodell. Gibts hier Erfahrungswerte, wie unsereins die Männersachen passen?

Danke schon mal, 
LG
tenul


----------



## Nuala (3. November 2010)

tenul schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> die Oryx-Pants von Platzangst gefällt mir auch total gut. Es ist aber ein Männermodell. Gibts hier Erfahrungswerte, wie unsereins die Männersachen passen?
> 
> ...



Ich trage eigentlich nur Männer-Sachen, da mir die Mädelsklamotten meist nicht gefallen und es außerdem recht wenige FR-/DH-Sachen für Frauen gibt. Bin 167cm groß und trage eigentlich Konfektionsgröße 38. Bei den Männerklamotten passen mir XS oder S eigentlich ganz gut. Bei der ORyx-Pants stehen bei Bike-Mailorder auch die Maße dabei, da kann man dann einfach mal nachmessen.


----------



## blutbuche (3. November 2010)

hab auch gr. 38 - mags weit und lässig . bei fox , maloga , troy lee etc. passt S gut . bei platzangst und sombrio isses mit s meist schon  ein bisschen sehr weit ...


----------



## tenul (3. November 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> hab auch gr. 38 - mags weit und lässig . bei fox , maloga , troy lee etc. passt S gut . bei platzangst und sombrio isses mit s meist schon  ein bisschen sehr weit ...



Ph, echt? - Auch auf den Hüften - und auch bei den neuen Modellen, wo sie angeblich die Größen angepasst haben? 

Hab mir jetzt die Hellbent-Shorts ausgesucht, die kam mir in S (ausgehend von den Angaben auf Mail-Order) schon knapp vor.

EDIT: 
Ich bin auch 167 cm und trage normalerweise ebenfalls S bzw 38.


----------



## blutbuche (4. November 2010)

...suche händeringend ne maloja ray cord in braun oder blackberry - in M .... hat ev. jemand noch eine rumliegen  und mag sie nicht mehr ..????


----------



## wonni80 (5. November 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...suche händeringend ne maloja ray cord in braun oder blackberry - in M .... hat ev. jemand noch eine rumliegen  und mag sie nicht mehr ..????




Rose hat die Hose jetzt auf 69,50 runtergesetzt, auch in m verfügbar


----------



## blutbuche (5. November 2010)

..... is mir noch zu teuer- hab so viele - eigentlich - möcht ´die nur , weil ich die so "nett" finde - aber für eigentich - nicht -brauchen, sind  70 öcken zu viel .. dann lieber gut gebraucht für die hälfte ...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (5. November 2010)

_händeringend_ nach etwas suchen, was man nur nett findet... Du solltest Deine Formulierungen etwas überdenken  _Händeringend_ klingt nach _dringend_, _kann ohne nicht leben_!


----------



## blutbuche (5. November 2010)

...naja - so ein bisschen das gefühl hab ich schon .... kicher ...  ich such halt schon ne ganze weile danach ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (7. November 2010)

freude !!!! hab eine im ebay für 41 euronen ergattert - neuwertig . blackberry . so isses fein !!!


----------



## Deleted168745 (9. November 2010)

nach laaanger Zeit..hab ich mich auch mal wieder dem online-Shopping gewidmet 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## undefined (10. November 2010)

@kilkenny: was fürn modell is das denn? finde, die sehen richtig gut aus!


----------



## blutbuche (10. November 2010)

hey , kenny - netter schuh - is aber eher der laufschuh von 510 , gell ??!!?? greez , kati


----------



## Deleted168745 (10. November 2010)

huhuu^^ ja das is der "Ladies Freerunner" (auch @undefined) - ich nehm ihn auch nicht zum Biken, sondern zum Runnen (wobei das glaub ich auch wurscht wär ) aber ich nahm mir die Freiheit ihn trotzdem zu posten..mea maxima culpa zum Biken hab ich den 5.10 impact...
------

aber diese Einarbeitung von den leichten Protektoren in das Hemdl da  kriegt von mir mal nen kleinen Oskar   das is mal wirklich endlich was das ich erfolgreichen Kompromiss von _tourentauglich_ *und *_Protektion _nennen will


----------



## Frau Rauscher (10. November 2010)

es ist daaa!!! 

(Man beachte die Originalpedale!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (10. November 2010)

na dann erstmal Glückwunsch!!! sieht echt klasse aus, bis auf ....

ich muss noch 24 std. warten bis ich meines bekomme, oh die können so lange werden.

LG


----------



## blutbuche (10. November 2010)

@kenny : ..darfst du doch .. (sie posten , auch wenn du mit ihnen tunnst ... LOL ..) sind schön !!
@frau r. : saugeil , die kiste !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (10. November 2010)

jaaaaa anders kann man es gar nicht ausdrücken!!!!


----------



## Principiante (11. November 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> es ist daaa!!!
> 
> (Man beachte die Originalpedale!)



Schönes Teil! 
Gratuliere!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. November 2010)

Danke  Kann kaum das Wochenende abwarten und hoffe dass das Wetter nicht ganz so extrem besch*** ist und ich die Kiste dann auch endlich fahren kann!!


----------



## Veloce (12. November 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> es ist daaa!!!
> 
> (Man beachte die Originalpedale!)



Schönes Spezi.
Bei meinem Safire waren auch Haken und Riemen dabei .


----------



## Frau Rauscher (13. November 2010)

danke 
Heute konnten wir noch 2 unglaubliche Schnäppchen machen und haben zugeschlagen trotz Kontoleer   
2 Travel Bags, jetzt können wir die eigenen Räder mit den Urlaub nehmen


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. November 2010)

Auch wenn ich nicht so sehr auf blaue Klamotten stehe, das musste ich haben:


----------



## Martina H. (14. November 2010)

Geil , wo ist das denn her??


----------



## alet08 (14. November 2010)

daher vllt.?

´primal wear´ halt... I love it
... und bin schon wieder wech....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (15. November 2010)

alet08 schrieb:


> daher vllt.?
> 
> ´primal wear´ halt... I love it
> ... und bin schon wieder wech....


 
Ja!
Der Laden ist zum Glück bei uns um die Ecke. Nur 40 km mit dem Rad.
Sonst müsste ich auch den Bestellservice in Anspruch nehmen.

Ist ein Männer-S, passt mir Zwerg gut.


----------



## blutbuche (19. November 2010)

...endlich ne neue stütze für´s milky !!


----------



## blutbuche (28. November 2010)

...bin an nem user hier aus´m forum , mir sein speci enduro in grün zu verkaufen ... könnte es aber erst nächste woche probefahren - und er will nicht unbedingt so lang warten .... hoffe , ich kann sein hrz erweichen .. so ein geiles teil ...träum`... mal alle die daumen drücken , bitte !


----------



## Votec Tox (29. November 2010)

Meine neuen Swarowski-Schwalbe-Reifen   






Frisch montiert, noch nicht gefahren.
Fährt Jemand von Euch mit Spikes?


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. November 2010)

Bis jetzt noch nicht. Hab keine Lust je nach Wetter alle Ritt die Mäntel zu wechseln. Mein Freund hat sich deshalb letztes Jahr einen zweiten Laufradsatz für die Spikes geleistet. Ist mir aber zu teuer, brauche dafür ja wieder ne Speedhub. Habe deshalb schon mal über nen Singlespeedantrieb für den Winterlaufradsatz nachgedacht, aber damit komme ich den Hahnenkamm nicht mehr hoch.
Mein Freund hat übrigens nach seinen ersten Spikeerfahrungen ganz schön die Backen aufgeblasen, von wegen dem Rollwiederstand.


----------



## scylla (29. November 2010)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Frisch montiert, noch nicht gefahren.
> Fährt Jemand von Euch mit Spikes?



auch frisch montiert, aber schon im letzten Winter gefahren...
(Schwalbe IceSpiker Pro) 

@Chaotenkind
der Rollwiederstand erschreckt mich nicht mehr... war schon den ganzen Sommer mit Minion DH Supertacky unterwegs. Da flutschen die Spikes ja schon fast


----------



## Votec Tox (29. November 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Mein Freund hat übrigens nach seinen ersten Spikeerfahrungen ganz schön die Backen aufgeblasen, von wegen dem Rollwiederstand.



Fahre sonst auf dem Radl Maxxis Minion in Klebegummimischung 
Hoffe mal, daß es nicht noch schlimmer kommt 
Aber schwer sind die Spikesmäntel schon, habe die normalen Ice Spiker, nicht die "Pro", fand die normalen vom Gummiprofil besser, mehr Freischnitt.
Grüße!

P.S. Scylla war schneller!


----------



## Deleted 61489 (29. November 2010)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Fährt Jemand von Euch mit Spikes?



Spikesreifen kommen bei mir auf 2 Bikes:
auf das Bionicon (für den Taunus) und auf das Stevens (für die Stadt ... ja sogar in F war es in den letzten Jahren besser damit zu fahren).
Das Ghost-HT behält die Michelin Mud für's Flachland.
Montiert habe ich sie bisher noch nicht, letzte Woche ging es auch im Taunus noch ohne.


----------



## blutbuche (29. November 2010)

..bisher waren die mir immer zu teuer und es ging auch mit den vertical recht gut ... eisplatten mal ausgeschlossen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. November 2010)

ich warte mal die Wetterlage ab und werde dann evtl. mein AMS zum Schneerad mit passender Bereifung ausrüsten....


----------



## Principiante (29. November 2010)

@blutbuche:
He, ich finde die Vertical auch gut und verstehe nicht, warum sie immer so schlecht gemacht werden.
Ich hatte die früher auf meinem Ghost HT drauf und fand sie Top, auch bei Nässe.
Auf meinem AMR Ghost waren von Hause aus die Nobby Nic drauf und ich finde sie schlechter, rutschen voll leicht, fühle mich nicht so sicher mit ihnen, wie mit den Vertical...

LG, Principiante!


----------



## blutbuche (29. November 2010)

..am samstag - wenn ich mich mit ihm verstehe - MEINS !!!!!!!!


----------



## blutbuche (1. Dezember 2010)

..endlich mal n bild von der maloja ( gibts erst zu weihnachten  )


----------



## Veloce (4. Dezember 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..endlich mal n bild von der maloja ( gibts erst zu weihnachten  )



Gewagtes Färbchen . Ich würde da schnell weglaufen wollen  .


----------



## Veloce (4. Dezember 2010)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Meine neuen Swarowski-Schwalbe-Reifen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seit Montag bin ich wieder mit Nokians unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (4. Dezember 2010)

@veloce : ...bin sonst auch net  der lila fan (brrr mädels farbe .. ABER : sieht auf dem bild viel heller aus - ist echt fast wie reife bromberren ... also tief dunke lila .  
und mit scharzem freeride shirt und den five ten  , find´ich : passt wie arsch auf eimer !!  greez , k.


----------



## Veloce (5. Dezember 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @veloce : ...bin sonst auch net  der lila fan (brrr mädels farbe .. ABER : sieht auf dem bild viel heller aus - ist echt fast wie reife bromberren ... also tief dunke lila .
> und mit scharzem freeride shirt und den five ten  , find´ich : passt wie arsch auf eimer !!  greez , k.



Das kann ich mir wiederum auch ganz gut vorstellen


----------



## Principiante (5. Dezember 2010)

FOX 180 Pants... und auch schon eingeweiht!


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. Dezember 2010)

Schick, schleiche auch schon lange um sowas rum, aber die Fox sind mir in S immer noch zu groß.


----------



## blutbuche (6. Dezember 2010)

...jelly grips für den speci frosch


----------



## mountymaus (7. Dezember 2010)

Der Nikolaus war echt freundlich...






Nun bekomme ich hoffentlich keine kalten Füße mehr.


----------



## scylla (7. Dezember 2010)

Wie, ich dachte, der Weihnachtsmann steckt einem was in die Schuhe/Stiefel  
Und zu dir bringt er die Schuhe gleich mit? Echt nobel  

Die Northwave sind übrigens top


----------



## mountymaus (8. Dezember 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Wie, ich dachte, der Weihnachtsmann steckt einem was in die Schuhe/Stiefel
> Und zu dir bringt er die Schuhe gleich mit? Echt nobel
> 
> Die Northwave sind übrigens top





Ich gebs ja zu, der Nikolaus war es nicht ganz allein.
Das ist leider das Los, wenn man da auch gleichzeitig seinen Geburtstag hat. 
Ich bin mal auf die Schuhe gespannt.


----------



## scylla (8. Dezember 2010)

na dann 
nachträglich!!


----------



## mountymaus (8. Dezember 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> na dann
> nachträglich!!



Danke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (8. Dezember 2010)

..auch noch nachträglich alles gute !!!!! 
mr hat der nicolaus nix gebracht ... aber ich warte ja auch noch ungeduldig auf mein weihnachts speci - da ssi dann weihnachten und nikolaus zusammen ..... und ostern vielleicht auch noch ..


----------



## mountymaus (8. Dezember 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..auch noch nachträglich alles gute !!!!!
> mr hat der nicolaus nix gebracht ... aber ich warte ja auch noch ungeduldig auf mein weihnachts speci - da ssi dann weihnachten und nikolaus zusammen ..... und ostern vielleicht auch noch ..



Danke...

Just in diesem Augenblick hat der Postbote geklingelt und Geschenk Teil 2 Gebracht. Das Gleiche Schuhwerk zum Rennradeln.


----------



## scylla (8. Dezember 2010)

Rennradeln im Winter? 
Das krieg ich nicht fertig... im Winter kommen nur die Bikes mit dickeren Reifen aus dem Keller!


----------



## mountymaus (8. Dezember 2010)

Nur mal eben eine kleine Rennerrunde vor der Arbeit für 1-2 Stunden...


----------



## LaCarolina (8. Dezember 2010)

Ein neuer Sattel, ein Speci Alias


----------



## blutbuche (8. Dezember 2010)

schönes teil !!! um 18 h kam hermes auch mit meinen fr "schlappen" ---- mit denen hätte ich bei dem schnee chaos gar nicht mehr gerechnet ...


----------



## Honigblume (9. Dezember 2010)

Die ist wirklich mal hell!


----------



## Tatü (25. Dezember 2010)

Gab es zu Weihnachten neue Biketeile?
Bei mir gab es einen super Lenker und Vorbau. Der erste Endurolenker unter 10g


----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. Dezember 2010)

klar gab es was zum Radeln 
Unverhofft einen neuen Helm, der mir sogar passt und schön zierlich ist 
Und einmal volle Ladung Protektoren... nur dass ich nicht reinpasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (26. Dezember 2010)

... mein schönstes Weihnachtsgeschenk ist dieses Grinsen:





Am Donnerstag kam endlch mein verspätetes Geburtstagsgeschenk: (ich hab lange für die Entscheidung gebraucht  )









... und zu Weihnachten gab es einen Lenker: Crankbrothers Cobalt 11 XC CarbonRiser  (davon hab ich aber noch kein Foto)


----------



## Principiante (28. Dezember 2010)

Das brachte mir der Weihnachtsmann:

http://www.karstadt.de/Moorhead/Her...&pfad=2973+884197+748244+866245+749503+781912







Schon ausprobiert und als super abgestempelt!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## MelleD (11. Januar 2011)

So, Pedalen und Sattelklemme sind da, freu mich schon, die heute dranzumachen


----------



## blutbuche (11. Januar 2011)

...die pedale find´ich obergeil - und das , obwohl ich ja bekanntermassen kein lila - fan bin . 
warum haste keine klemme mit spanner genommen , so musste ja immer mit´m inbus dran rummachen , wenn der sattel runter oder hoch soll ...
greez , k.


----------



## MelleD (11. Januar 2011)

Die Klemme hab ich garnicht bestellt, die hat mein Freund mitbestellt für mich.
Weiß auch nicht, warum, aber schick ist se zumindest. 
Hoffe einfach, dass ich ne gute Höhe finde, wo ich nicht viel schrauben muss 
Ansonsten hab ich noch zwei mit spanner


----------



## barbarissima (11. Januar 2011)

Die Pedale sind der Hammer. Sollten meine irgendwann mal das Zeitliche segnen, dann werde ich mir auch die twenty6 leisten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. Januar 2011)

@Melle: Da bleibt Deinem Freund nur noch, Dir auch noch eine passende absenkbare (natürlich mit Fernbedienung  ) Sattelstütze dazuzuschenken  Damit die hübsche Klemme ans Rad kann!


----------



## blutbuche (20. Januar 2011)

...neue brille ......und für ausserhalb des bikens  - neue fox jacke


----------



## Principiante (21. Januar 2011)

...... schick!


----------



## alet08 (22. Januar 2011)

Bin zwar keine Lady, aber hier gibt´s doch ´Grün-fans´, oder?

A.


----------



## blutbuche (23. Januar 2011)

..ohne die motive wären sie nett , ja ..


----------



## Frau Rauscher (23. Januar 2011)

neue Hoseeee!


----------



## Deleted195907 (26. Januar 2011)

ich weine immer noch meinem super eingessenen/eingefahrenen Brooks-Sattel hinterher, den man mir mitsamt einem Bike vor einigen Jahren geklaut hat.......
das Bike konnte ersetzt werden - aber der Sattel....


----------



## Principiante (24. Februar 2011)

Hi!

Endlich sind die neuen Pedalen gekommen. Superflach und leicht!







[/URL][/IMG]





Leider ist eine undicht  und Fett quillt aus dem Lager.

Aber der Grip ist echt irre und sie fahren sich klasse!

Meint Ihr, ich soll sie einfach so weiterfahren, oder zurückschicken?
Mein Mann wollte sie aufmachen und nachsehen, aber wenn man erstmal daran rumgefummelt hat, ist das mit dem zurückschicken ja auch blöd, oder?


LG, Principiante!


----------



## scylla (24. Februar 2011)

sag mal beim Bild im anderen Fred sieht's so aus als würde beim linken eine Dichtlippe fehlen, die beim rechten dran ist... oder täuscht das???

Wie sieht's eigentlich mit Rücksenden aus? Kostenfrei oder nicht? Könnte ja nach England teuer werden. 
Wenn Kostenfrei würde ich die einfach wieder zurückschicken, wenn nicht: öffnen und nachschauen, was Sache ist. Vielleicht ist's ja nur eine Dichtung, die man für 20 Cent im Baumarkt bekommt.


----------



## Principiante (24. Februar 2011)

Ne, die Dichtlippen sind bei Beiden gleich.

Ich hab sie jetzt angeschrieben, mal abwarten.

Ärgere mich voll, aber für fast 50.- und angeblich so tollen Lagern, muss es schon dicht sein.

Es juckt mir ja schon in den Fingern, da mal reinzugucken.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (24. Februar 2011)

So, heute kleines Paket bekommen 
Leider ist das Jacket obenrum zu groß, am Hals- und Schulterbereich. Ansonsten hätte es nicht kleiner sein dürfen. Geht leider zurück 




Die anderen Sachen passen aber wie angegossen! 






Die Handschuhe sind der Hammer


----------



## Frau Rauscher (24. Februar 2011)

wie sieht die andere Seite der Handschuhe aus?
Warum wundert mich nicht, dass die Lila sind?


----------



## MelleD (24. Februar 2011)

Die sieht so aus.
Lila ist einfach ne geile Farbe


----------



## Frau Rauscher (24. Februar 2011)

also schon ein bisschen gepolstert? Gefallen mir gut (und meine Lieblings-Sombrio-Langfingerhandschuhe haben sich in ihre Einzelteile aufgelöst   )


----------



## MelleD (25. Februar 2011)

Ja, ein bisschen gepolstert sind die schon.
Sitzen auch wirklich eng und sind angenehm zu tragen, hatte mal welche an, die waren am Handgelenk total locker, das war echt unangenehm zu tragen. Einfach ein komisches Gefühl.
Die kann ich echt empfehlen.


----------



## KlitzeKleine (25. Februar 2011)

MelleD schrieb:


> Die sieht so aus.
> Lila ist einfach ne geile Farbe




Da geb ich dir aber mal sowas von recht!!! 
Mein komplettes Outfit is lila/weiß


----------



## MelleD (26. Februar 2011)

Ja, hab auch lila/weiß (die von iXS mit den Sternen) und dann halt noch nen bissl schwarz/lila, passend zum Bike 
Wat muss, dat muss


----------



## mountymaus (26. Februar 2011)

Ein schon lang erwartetes Paket ist gestern bei uns angekommen. Nun hat das Warten ein Ende...

Was da wohl drin ist? Naja, so schwer ist das nicht, es steht ja auf dem Karton...






Ein Laufradsatz... und der klingt so gut.





Bald folgen noch andere Parts, damit ich auch endlich mit meinem "Neuen" GT-Force weiter machen kann.


----------



## Martina H. (26. Februar 2011)

Ganz was Feines 

Speichen? Laser? Gewicht?

Sind Dir die Naben nicht zu laut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (26. Februar 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Ganz was Feines
> 
> Speichen? Laser? Gewicht?
> 
> Sind Dir die Naben nicht zu laut?




Speichen sind Sapim Laser, Felge ist eine Notubes ZTR Crest, Gewicht liegt bei 1475g kpl. Satz.
Sind nicht zu laut, damit wird man wenigstens gehört...


----------



## blutbuche (26. Februar 2011)

@melle : ..gerade bietet einer im bikemarkt ein lila fox trikot an ---- viell. gefällts dir ja .. greez , bb


----------



## Bea5 (26. Februar 2011)

ich war gerade auf der Messe in Essen....
..und habe eine Regenhose, Regenjacke und einen Sattel erwerben können...nun fehlt mir noch...Kondition, Rucksack und Technik


----------



## Silvermoon (27. Februar 2011)

... ich habe gestern bei Bobshop zugeschlagen. Nächste Woche kommen die Sachen (ein Set bestehend aus Bikeshort u. Trikot & ein Trikot ohne Ärmel - beides von Nalini). Jetzt muss es nur noch wärmer werden 
Aber für die momentanen Temperaturen hab ich mir noch ein Langarmtrikot dazubestellt 

Mal sehn, wie die Sachen aussehen und ob alles passt... 
Freu mich schon 

Ach ja, und mein "neuer" LRS für mein Cube, aus dem Bikemarkt des Forums, ist am Donnerstag mit der Post gekommen. 





... mehr Bilder im Aufbauthread!


----------



## mangolassi (27. Februar 2011)

Endlich farblich abgestimmt (untenrum)


----------



## Nuala (27. Februar 2011)

mangolassi schrieb:


> Endlich farblich abgestimmt (untenrum)



sehr, sehr schick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mangolassi (27. Februar 2011)

Dankeschön.
Nur werde ich nie so schnell, wie die aussehen.


----------



## Female (27. Februar 2011)

mangolassi schrieb:


> Endlich farblich abgestimmt (untenrum)



Oh weia, jetzt bist du mir beim gemeinsamen Biken (falls dies jemals zu Stande kommt, ohne dass ich im Vorfeld Autos zu Schrott fahre) auch noch optisch um Läääääääängen überlegen.


----------



## mangolassi (27. Februar 2011)

Nö, ich wollte nur mit dem gelben Maloja Outfit mithalten können
Und wieso eigentlich "auch noch optisch"?
Heute muss ich das Sofa bewachen, aber bald wäre mal wieder Zeit für einen neuen Versuch.


----------



## Female (27. Februar 2011)

mangolassi schrieb:


> Nö, ich wollte nur mit dem gelben Maloja Outfit mithalten können
> Und wieso eigentlich "auch noch optisch"?
> Heute muss ich das Sofa bewachen, aber bald wäre mal wieder Zeit für einen neuen Versuch.



Das gelbe Maloja-Outfit hab ich verbannt, das war eine geschmackliche Verirrung ohne seinesgleichen (zumal saffron nicht mehr zum works red vom Intense passt ).

Und um on topic zu bleiben: Meinen neuen LRS (ZTR Flow Felgen mit wunderhübschen Chris King Naben) muss ich erst noch fotographieren. Aber schööööön sind sie.


----------



## zimtsternchen (27. Februar 2011)

@ mangolassi: schicke Kombis hast du dir da geholt *daumen hoch* 
Ich hätt da gleich mal noch ne Frage: Bis jetzt bin ich sehr gut mit Maloja und Platzangst Mädels Sachen gefahren. Würd aber gern mal O`neal und TLD testen.. Speziell die Hosen... Verräts du mir, was du für Größen bestellst (gut wäre auch Körpergröße und / oder ca. Gewicht als Anhaltspunkte) ?!? Ich bin eher ne Kleine mit 1,66m und 56kg.

Was ist suuuuuuuuuper lieb von dir!! DANKESCHÖÖÖÖN  

das Zimtsternchen


----------



## mangolassi (27. Februar 2011)

56 kg wiege ich auch, bin nur ein paar cm grösser: 1,76m. Die TLD Hosen haben Inch Grössen, da passt mir 30, wie bei Jeans meistens auch. Ist glaub die kleinste Grösse zumindest hierzulande. Sie fallen auch noch von Jahr zu Jahr unterschiedlich aus, die sind von 06 und 07. Es sind also gar keine Kombis, passen nur zufällig zusammen und die Hosen waren auch noch saubillig, weshalb ich mich so freue und gleich beide behalten habe.
Die Trikots in S von 2010 und 2011 sind auch nicht gleich gross. Vielleicht mach ich mal eine Jojodiät
Die dazu passenden langen Hosen scheinen irgendwie für Frauen gar nicht zu gehen, sehen aus wie Karottenhosen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. März 2011)

ne neue Polster-Radlhose war fällig, es ist eine Sugoi geworden, die ist knalleeng aber sitzt wie ne 1!
Und ich hab im Angebot Winterschuhe gekauft, ich bin einfach ne Mimose und friere so an den Füßen 

super Fotos, oder?


----------



## Principiante (2. März 2011)

...meine neue Hose!

Der Stoff ist so derb, ich glaube fast, er hält länger als mein Bike  


 

Und das dehnbare Bündchen ist ja der Hammer schlechthin, endlich essen ohne kneifen..._grins_...

Ne im ernst, ich denke, dass das auch superbequem beim biken sein wird.

http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/sho...s.+prestige</PageName><PageNo>335007</PageNo>

Kann die Hose nur empfehlen, dachte erst im Katalog, sie sieht nicht so toll aus, aber ich finde sie gar nicht schlecht.

Ist Herren Größe 48, ich hab 40.

Es muss jetzt definitiv wärmer werden!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## blutbuche (2. März 2011)

sieht ganz gut aus , hat aber eine enorm hohe leibhöhe , oder täuscht das ?


----------



## Principiante (2. März 2011)

...hmm, na ganz normal würd ich sagen. Vielleicht stört mein Bauch den guten Eindruck... _grins_...

Ist auf jeden Fall keine keine Hüfthose.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KlitzeKleine (3. März 2011)

so, dann will ich auch mal 


ganz liebe Grüße!


----------



## bicicletta (3. März 2011)

KlitzeKleine schrieb:


> so, dann will ich auch mal
> 
> 
> ganz liebe Grüße!




schön! was n das fürn hoodie?
die sternenjacke hab ich auch ;-)


----------



## blutbuche (3. März 2011)

wollt´auch grad fragen , was das für´n hoody is .. schön !!!!!


----------



## Martina H. (3. März 2011)

... pass blos auf, dass MelleD die nicht sieht


----------



## KlitzeKleine (3. März 2011)

...danke danke 
den hoody hab ich mir bei spreadshirt so zusammengestellt!
Jetzt fehlt nur noch nen cooles t-shirt, mal sehen was man da noch so alles zaubern kann


----------



## MelleD (4. März 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... pass blos auf, dass MelleD die nicht sieht


 
 
Die ixs-Klamotten hab ich auch, sind echt gut zu tragen, die jacke kannste auch mal so anziehen  Tip: Zieh die Jacke nie beim Schrauben an, die Ölschmiere kriegst da nicht mehr raus.
Hoodie ist auch schick.  
Lila ist eh schick


----------



## blutbuche (4. März 2011)

und grün erst - duckundweg ----


----------



## bicicletta (4. März 2011)

MelleD schrieb:


> Die ixs-Klamotten hab ich auch, sind echt gut zu tragen, die jacke kannste auch mal so anziehen  Tip: Zieh die Jacke nie beim Schrauben an, die Ölschmiere kriegst da nicht mehr raus.
> Hoodie ist auch schick.
> Lila ist eh schick



ja wie wahr..meine schöne strenchenjacke hat auch schon einiges abbekommen..da muss man gar nicht schrauben...nur ungeschickt das fahrrad ausm auto hieven...


----------



## blutbuche (6. März 2011)

....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (6. März 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ....



 "Monster Shirt"


----------



## zimtsternchen (11. März 2011)

Hey Ladies...

jetzt mag ich auch mal meine Sachen posten...  

meine neue Errungenschaft *freu*:






Jersey mit langer und kurzer Hose. Und bequeeeeeeeeeeem sind die Hosen.


----------



## MelleD (11. März 2011)

Du wirst mir zum Verhängnis  Ich seh es schon kommen....


----------



## zimtsternchen (11. März 2011)

... in welcher Hinsicht?!?


----------



## blutbuche (11. März 2011)

lila greift um sich .....


----------



## zimtsternchen (11. März 2011)

... Die Tatsachen dass die Klamotten reduziert waren und alle noch in der der Männer-XS Größe zu haben waren (äußerst selten wie ich finde) spielten beim Kauf eine entscheidene Rolle..


...naja und so nebenbei das LILA wohl auch...  wobei... wäre es ein cooles grün gewesen, hätte ich mir das wohl auch heimgeholt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KlitzeKleine (11. März 2011)

@zimtsternchen:  
die würden mir auch gefallen, sehr sehr geil!!! 
es geht eben nix über lila!


----------



## zimtsternchen (11. März 2011)

danköööööööö   

morgen wird getestet obs nicht nur schick aussieht sondern auch funktional ist *grins*


----------



## MelleD (12. März 2011)

Dann gib mal Bericht ab 
Ich meinte Verhängnis werden wegen lila Klamotten. Steh ich drauf, muss ich haben!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. März 2011)

neue Handschuhe, La-Palma-tauglich, hoffe ich


----------



## chayenne06 (12. März 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> neue Handschuhe, La-Palma-tauglich, hoffe ich



toll!! gefallen mir 
ich suche noch weiße handschuhe


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. März 2011)

heißen Radiator, ich musste Größe S nehmen


----------



## murmel04 (13. März 2011)

war ein bisschen "frustshoppen", 


bin mir nur mit den clickies noch nicht sicher, ob und und überhaupt.


----------



## chayenne06 (13. März 2011)

murmel04 schrieb:


> war ein bisschen "frustshoppen",
> 
> 
> bin mir nur mit den clickies noch nicht sicher, ob und und überhaupt.




was sind denn dass für clickies? 
ich bin an allem weißen interessiert 
die solar handschuhe von roeckl hab ich noch irgendwo in kurz rumliegen...


----------



## murmel04 (13. März 2011)

sind die syncros am traverse 2011, kann ich verstehen mit weiss bin auch auf der suche gewesen.


und sag mal wie sind denn die handschuhe von röckl bin noch am überlegen, ob kurz fürn sommer, dann ich mir vorstelle land und 25 grad und mehr und dann lange handschuhe, könnte mir zu warm werden

lg


----------



## chayenne06 (13. März 2011)

hmm ich trage immer lange handschuhe, egal bei wieviel grad  habe natürlich etwas dickere oder dünnere je nachdem wie heiß es dann eben ist 

also die kurzen von röckl sind sicherlich angenehm für den sommer, da das obermaterial (dass ja die sonne durchlässt) ja schon sehr dünn ist, finde ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmg20 (13. März 2011)

Hab die Röckl Solar auch in kurz, sind sehr angenehm im Sommer. Durchbräunen tun sie bei mir allerdings nicht, bin an den Armen nach wie vor ein Streifenhörnchen - Hände weiß, Arme ein bissl (aber sichtbar) bräuner, und ab dem Trikotärmelabschluss wieder weiß. Hm... naja, da muss ich wohl durch


----------



## blutbuche (13. März 2011)

..ich kenne NIEMANDEN , bei dem die solar durchbräunen ...scheint ein märchen zu sein ....???!!!!


----------



## murmel04 (13. März 2011)

na ja das glaub ich auch nicht, das das geht, stoff ist stoff.

aber ich bin eh der typ erst tomate und dann vieeelllleeeiiiccchhht etwas angebräunt

also so richtig brauch bin ich eh nie, leider der weisbrottyp muss mich für ein bisschen farbe echt anstrengen, na ja hoffe bei meinen sommerurlaub am meer wird es wieder ein bisschen was.

mal schaun ob ich sie mir in kurz noch hole, denn ehrlich bei 30 grad in langen und seies sie noch so dünn, kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen.
denke mal für eine gemütlich biergartenrunde genau das richtige, im gelände mal sehn ob kurz oder lang

lg


----------



## Deleted 61489 (13. März 2011)

Ich habe auch die kurzen Roeckl-Solar, trage sie bei jeder Temperatur im Sommer, bin damit sehr zufrieden und finde sie nicht zu warm.


----------



## Nuala (13. März 2011)

ich fahre immer mit langen handschuhe, so abgeschrabbte fingerkuppen weil man sich auf nem trail in die steine geschmissen sind fies, schmerzhaft und total unnötig. fahre sogar bei 30 Grad mit freeride-handschuhen, die etwas robuster sind. man gewöhnt sich an alles...


----------



## Veloce (13. März 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> ich fahre immer mit langen handschuhe, so abgeschrabbte fingerkuppen weil man sich auf nem trail in die steine geschmissen sind fies, schmerzhaft und total unnötig. fahre sogar bei 30 Grad mit freeride-handschuhen, die etwas robuster sind. man gewöhnt sich an alles...



Bisher bin ich auch meistens mit kurzen Handschuhen gefahren .
Aufm Freerider nur mit langen Handschuhen wobei ich da für meine
6 er Größe noch nicht so die Hardcore Teile gefunden habe .


----------



## Nuala (13. März 2011)

Veloce" data-source="post: 8106871"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Bisher bin ich auch meistens mit kurzen Handschuhen gefahren .
> Aufm Freerider nur mit langen Handschuhen wobei ich da für meine
> 6 er Größe noch nicht so die Hardcore Teile gefunden habe .



Hallo Veloce,
ich fahre den hier in S http://www.dakine.com/bike/gloves/girls-cross-x/ (den gibt´s auch in XS
und den hier auch in S http://www.radteile24.de/Specialized/Enduro-Handschuh-fuer-Frauen-p33100.htm
Ich habe Handschuhgröße 6,5.


----------



## zimtsternchen (13. März 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> Hallo Veloce,
> ich fahre den hier in S http://www.dakine.com/bike/gloves/girls-cross-x/ (den gibt´s auch in XS
> und den hier auch in S http://www.radteile24.de/Specialized/Enduro-Handschuh-fuer-Frauen-p33100.htm
> Ich habe Handschuhgröße 6,5.




wenn ich auch meinen Senf dazu geben darf  

fahr unter anderem die Fox-Handschuhe und bin damit voll zufrieden. Sind robuster als die Handschuhe die ich sonst so hab, aber trotzdem voll bequem. Durch die Carbon Einlagen schützen sie auch noch ein bisschen mehr.

Hier noch ein Link, wo man die finden kann (bei Hibike auch grad SEHR GÜNSTIG!) : http://www.hibike.de/produkt/d0d456424ba7ef07e94ce84813919c7f/Fox Unabomber Handschuhe Gr. 8.html 

Zur Größe: Fahr die in S und das passt top.


----------



## zimtsternchen (13. März 2011)

MelleD schrieb:


> Dann gib mal Bericht ab
> Ich meinte Verhängnis werden wegen lila Klamotten. Steh ich drauf, muss ich haben!




Hallöchen Melle,

so... die Royal Racing Klamotten sind am Samstag draußen gewesen und haben bestanden  Hatte ein Funktionsunterhemd an und das Trikot drüber. Zusammen haben die beiden Oberteile echt top funktioniert und die Feuchtigkeit nach außen abgegeben und das Trikot ist in der Sonne schnell getrocknet.
Die Hose steht dem im Nichts nach. Perfekte Passform, super bequem und hat gut warm gehalten (trotz Sonne kam ja doch ab und dann der fiese Wind  ). Die Hosenbeine kann man unten mit nem Klett zusammen machen, sodass man nicht an der Kurbel hängen bleibt. 

Zudem sieht die Kombi angezogen richtig schick aus. Alles in allem zu empfehlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (13. März 2011)

zimtsternchen schrieb:


> wenn ich auch meinen Senf dazu geben darf
> 
> fahr unter anderem die Fox-Handschuhe und bin damit voll zufrieden. Sind robuster als die Handschuhe die ich sonst so hab, aber trotzdem voll bequem. Durch die Carbon Einlagen schützen sie auch noch ein bisschen mehr.
> 
> ...



Größe S ist bei den Herren Fox-Handschuhen aber Handschuhgröße 8, die dürften wohl leider "ein wenig" zu groß sein... Das ist echt nicht einfach für so Winz-Händchen Handschuhe zu finden


----------



## blutbuche (13. März 2011)

sombrio handschuhe in S sind wirklich recht klein ..


----------



## Veloce (13. März 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> Hallo Veloce,
> ich fahre den hier in S http://www.dakine.com/bike/gloves/girls-cross-x/ (den gibt´s auch in XS
> und den hier auch in S http://www.radteile24.de/Specialized/Enduro-Handschuh-fuer-Frauen-p33100.htm
> Ich habe Handschuhgröße 6,5.



Danke für die Info .
Den Spezi Handschuh hab ich schon .
Dachte das es sinnvoll wäre noch ein Paar mit stärkerem 
Knöchelschutz zu besorgen . 
Vielleicht ist das ja übertrieben .
Aber kaputte Flossen sind mein Super Gau


----------



## missmarple (14. März 2011)

Leider noch kein Bild gemacht, aber meine neue Lieblingshose (zum Rennradeln bzw. drunterziehen beim MTB): 

*SUGOI RS 3/4 Trägerhose*......  

Herrlich angenehmes Material, sehr gutes Polster und endlich mal lang genug und ohne zu engen Beinabschluss.


----------



## Veloce (14. März 2011)

missmarple schrieb:


> Leider noch kein Bild gemacht, aber meine neue Lieblingshose (zum Rennradeln bzw. drunterziehen beim MTB):
> 
> *SUGOI RS 3/4 Trägerhose*......
> 
> Herrlich angenehmes Material, sehr gutes Polster und endlich mal lang genug und ohne zu engen Beinabschluss.




Super Hose ! Ich fahre damit Ötztaler und andere RR Langstrecken .
Wirst du nicht bereuen .


----------



## Frau Rauscher (14. März 2011)

ich habe die auch recht neu (ohne Träger), das Polster ist echt super und sie sitzt auch sonst gut, allerdings sind _mir_ die Beinabschlüsse viel zu eng.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (14. März 2011)

Veloce" data-source="post: 8111208"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Super Hose ! Ich fahre damit Ötztaler und andere RR Langstrecken .
> Wirst du nicht bereuen .



Das lese ich doch gerne!  




Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ich habe die auch recht neu (ohne Träger), das Polster ist echt super und sie sitzt auch sonst gut, allerdings sind _mir_ die Beinabschlüsse viel zu eng.



Vielleicht liegt's daran, dass ich ein "Herrenmodell" in _etwas größerer Größe_ habe?!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (15. März 2011)

juhu 
Nach fast 4 Wochen sind endlich die Wellgos auch bei mir angekommen...hab erst mal nen schreck gekriegt als ich die Verpackung aufgemacht hab weil die mir echt riesig vorkamen,war mir iwie net so bewusst
Naja jetzt erst mal ausprobieren ob sie zu mir passen und ob ich mit ihnen klar komm,Farbe passt schon mal super zum Rad 
Jetzt folgt noch en weißer Vorbau und weiße Griffe (Paket soll heute kommen hoffentlich passt alles ) un dann wars das fürs erste.

Grüssle vom Greenhorn


----------



## Snowchick (15. März 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> sombrio handschuhe in S sind wirklich recht klein ..


Gottseidank, das sind mit unter eine der wenigen die mir passen


----------



## blutbuche (15. März 2011)

..mein frosch bekommt auch neue pedale - grün eloxierte xlc!!! dürften in 2 tagen hier sein. freu !!!

@greenhorn : seh´n gut aus , die wellgos . ach ja - sind deine barends nicht ein wenig weit nach oben gedreht ????  greez , k.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (15. März 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @greenhorn : seh´n gut aus , die wellgos . ach ja - sind deine barends nicht ein wenig weit nach oben gedreht ????  greez , k.


Momentan find ichs so echt bequem, was wohl da dran liegt dass mein vorbau zu lang is un mirs immer im rücken und in den Handgelenken schmerzt.Wenn ich dann auf die Barends umgreife ist es gleich viel bequemer 
Wie gesagt kürzerer Vorbau ist bestellt und auch andere Griffe weil mir meine zu dünn erscheinen.
War mir nur nicht sicher wieviel kürzer der vorbei sein muss  Habe jetzt 100mm drauf und einen mit 80mm und 7° bestellt. Machen 2cm viel aus?


----------



## blutbuche (15. März 2011)

ja , machen was aus !!!!!!!


----------



## Principiante (15. März 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> juhu
> Nach fast 4 Wochen sind endlich die Wellgos auch bei mir angekommen...hab erst mal nen schreck gekriegt als ich die Verpackung aufgemacht hab weil die mir echt riesig vorkamen,war mir iwie net so bewusst
> Naja jetzt erst mal ausprobieren ob sie zu mir passen und ob ich mit ihnen klar komm,Farbe passt schon mal super zum Rad
> Jetzt folgt noch en weißer Vorbau und weiße Griffe (Paket soll heute kommen hoffentlich passt alles ) un dann wars das fürs erste.
> ...


----------



## Senshisan (15. März 2011)

@greenhorn:

 die sind geil! solche habe ich auch in Matt Weiss, haben super grib!


----------



## Silvermoon (15. März 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> juhu
> Nach fast 4 Wochen sind endlich die Wellgos auch bei mir angekommen...
> Naja jetzt erst mal ausprobieren ob sie zu mir passen und ob ich mit ihnen klar komm,Farbe passt schon mal super zum Rad



Hey, die peppen ja richtig gut  sehen echt stark aus, deine neuen Wellgos!!! .... und die sind sooooo *schöööööööön* *grün*! Passt echt gut zum Bike


----------



## greenhorn-biker (16. März 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Hey, die peppen ja richtig gut  sehen echt stark aus, deine neuen Wellgos!!! .... und die sind sooooo *schöööööööön* *grün*! Passt echt gut zum Bike



Danke 
Bin froh dass ich das Risiko eingegangen bin und nicht langweiliges schwarz bestellt hab 

Heute kam das Paket von Rose und ich habe gleich mal den weißen Ritchey 4 Axis Vorbau (80mm) und die weißen Griffe montiert,wobei mir der neue ständer auch hilfreich war 
Ich find jetzt siehts echt fesch aus un net mehr nach billig-bike 
Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt wie sehr sich das Fahrgefühl durch den kürzeren Vorbau ändert
PS:Bild is leider etwas dunkel aber ich musste es unbedingt noch heut abend montieren :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (16. März 2011)

@ greenhorn-biker:

Mei, sieht des fesch aus  
Siehste mal, meine Liebe, was so ein paar Kleinigkeiten doch optisch bewegen können. Ist wie ein guter Friseur


----------



## Silvermoon (16. März 2011)

Das ist meine neue Errungenschaft. Kam heute...





... ist von www.bobshop.de

Jetzt nix Besonderes, aber mein "Trainingspartner" und ich hatten die Idee uns mal ein "Teamtrikot" anzuschaffen. Naja, drucken ging erst ab 10 Stück, also, sind wir bei Bobshop fündig geworden. Das hier sah echt gut aus, gefiel uns beiden auf Anhieb und, ganz wichtig, gab´s für Männlein *und* Weiblein.
Was ihn gerade ärgert: Meins war zuerst da - ätsch!!!


----------



## Silberfuechsin (16. März 2011)

Snoopy, 

ich seh nix ausser der Titelseite des Ladens, in dem ich unlägst ebenfalls viel Geld für wunderschöne Kleidung versenkt hab






 auch Füchsinnen müssen ihr Fell beim Sport wohltemperieren...


----------



## Silvermoon (16. März 2011)

Naja, zugegebenermaßen ist der Bobshop ja auch nicht soooo weit von uns hier entfernt. Biste ja mal fix hingebrummt und ja, die haben echt schöne Sachen  Ich geb mir das mindestens 1 -2 mal im Jahr: Ein Besuch bei Bobshop in St. Leon-Rot und anschließend IKEA in Walldorf, liegt ja auf dem Weg  Da einmal durchgebummelt, Käffchen getrunken, leckere schwedische Gummi-Pilze gekauft und ab nach Hause (um einiges leichter - im Geldbeutel ). Schööööööööönnnnnnnnnnn...............

... ach ja, und wenn ich mir es so richtig gebe: anschließend auf dem Nachhauseweg noch mal schnell nen Abstecher ins Rhein-Neckar-Zentrum, aber dann bin auch ich fertisch!!


----------



## Silberfuechsin (16. März 2011)

Für das alles bräuchte ich ne Woche, soviel Shoppingenergie hab ich nicht.


----------



## lucie (17. März 2011)

Habe mal bei den Berufsmoden zugeschlagen.
Als Tourenhose echt ein Superteil zum Schnäppchenpreis und dazu noch super verarbeitet. Bin sie jetzt schon einige Male gefahren und total begeistert. Habe noch ein paar Druckknöpfe zur Beinweiteneinstellung drangebastelt - und fertsch. Ist zwar modisch gesehen nicht der letzte Schrei aber äußerst praktisch.
Für den nächsten Winter und das herbsliche und frühjährliche Sauwetter habe ich mir noch diese gegönnt. Absolut wasserdicht - heute erst erfolgreich getestet. Eine abriebfeste Kniepartie hat sie auch noch, und die 661 passen notfalls auch noch drunter, obwohl ich diese zwar besitze, aber noch nie genutzt habe.


----------



## Silvermoon (17. März 2011)

Silberfuechsin schrieb:


> Für das alles bräuchte ich ne Woche, soviel Shoppingenergie hab ich nicht.



... deswegen mach ich das "volle" Programm auch nur 1 - 2 mal im Jahr, öfters schaff ich das auch nicht


----------



## blutbuche (18. März 2011)

carlo , nimm mal deine pillen ....

@lucie : ....denkst du nicht , die nähte und taschen stören beim sitzen ? ich mag nur bike hosen ohne aufgenähtes zeug - scheuert doch bei langen rides sehr ... greez , k.

@greennhorn : sieht richtig gut aus jetzt , dein bike !!!!


----------



## swe68 (18. März 2011)

Mein Assos-Luxushöschen ist da! 
Jetzt hat mein Hintern keine Ausrede mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (18. März 2011)

Carlo723 schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr froh,es zu schauen. Es ist geil.








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## lucie (18. März 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @lucie : ....denkst du nicht , die nähte und taschen stören beim sitzen ? ich mag nur bike hosen ohne aufgenähtes zeug - scheuert doch bei langen rides sehr ... greez , k.



Nö, da scheuert und stört nix. Bin mit der einen ja schon Touren bis zu 50km gefahren (zieh ja auch immer noch eine gepolsterte Short drunter). Ich hatte jedenfalls keine Probleme. 
Die Wasserdichte ist für's Spielen mit dem Hardtail bei kaltem Sauwetter, da sitze ich eher weniger dauerhaft im Sattel.
Und Nähte hat ja so ziemlich jede Hose.


----------



## Principiante (18. März 2011)

...Computer gerade gekommen 

Werd ihn gleich anbauen und Morgen kurz testen 


[ame="http://www.amazon.de/SIGMA-Fahrrrad-Computer-BC-1609/dp/B002NGSFP6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1300455574&sr=8-1"]SIGMA Fahrrrad Computer BC 1609: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


Hoffe, der ist gut. Hatte jedenfalls bei Testberichten ganz gut abgeschnitten.
Habe ihn Kabelgebunden genommen, weil sie geschrieben hatten, dass der Funk öfter ausfällt. (Lampen, Handy und so)

Na, schaun wir mal...

LG, Principiante!


----------



## blutbuche (18. März 2011)

xlc froschpedale gekommen - bild folgt ....


----------



## swe68 (18. März 2011)

@ Principiante
Ich habe einen alten 1600 am RR.
Ich bin hervorragend im Zerstören von Radcomputern, der und ein anderer Sigma sind die einzigen, die bei mir dauerhaft überleben.
Also - viel Spaß damit.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (19. März 2011)

Protective Hose ist gerade eben gekommen 
Gleich anprobiert und für gut befunden (für mich in 44) 
Was mich stört ist,dass die Innenhose sehr hoch geht (fast bis über den bauchnabel ) aber da klapp ich den gummi einfach einmal rum und es passt  und die Beinabschlüsse sind leider nicht aus silikon aber die Hose sitzt bequem und schnürt nicht ein deswegen stört es weniger als bei den bisher probierten Hosen.
Find es ist ein super schnäppchen, hab 32,63 bezahlt und wenn ich mich nicht täusche kostet dieselbe Innenhose allein schon 25euro!
Bin jetzt nur mal gespannt wie sich die Kombi im Sommer bewährt,hab noch etwas bedenken bei sehr hohen Temperaturen 
Wenn es interessiert hier ist der Link zur Hose
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Protective-Damen-Short-Apia-Black/dp/B0031ESDOW/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300532549&sr=8-1-fkmr1"]Protective Damen Short Apia: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (19. März 2011)

die beine werden - ohne silikonabschluss - wahrscheinlich hochwandern .... das is schon störend ... hab so ´ne hose von gonso - musste deswegen oft  anhalten  und die beinenden wieder richtig runterzieh´n ...


----------



## BineMX (19. März 2011)

Und ich bin richtig froh, wenn ich mal ne Radlhose ohne dieses Silikonband, mit normalen Abschluß finde, da kauf ich dann gleich doppelt. Es rutschen aber nicht alle hoch!


----------



## mangolassi (19. März 2011)

Ein Paket mit schönen Schachteln kam gestern an, der Inhalt ist schon montiert.


----------



## Tatü (20. März 2011)

ein schöner Race Face Hamsterkauf


----------



## Silvermoon (20. März 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Das ist meine neue Errungenschaft. Kam heute...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... ist mir doch prombt mein Bild abhanden gekommen... tze tze tze... da isses wieder


----------



## blutbuche (26. März 2011)

...bei uns in der nähe hat ein riesengrosser stadler aufgemacht . heute eröffnungsangebote - also : nix  wie hin ! 
ausbeute : alpina helm für meine bessere hälfte , neon grüne flasche für mein cube in milky green   und ganz leichte überzieh regenhosen für herbst kack regen wetter . greez , k.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. März 2011)

und taugt der Laden was? Gutes Angebot? Klamotten z.B.?


----------



## Principiante (27. März 2011)

_...ganz klein und ganz niedlich..._


LG, Principiante!






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## blutbuche (27. März 2011)

@fau rauscher ... naja - klamottenmässig ist er ganauso teuer , wie hibike z.b. - wenn es ordentliche markensachen (vaude , primal , gore etc. )sein sollen. zur eröffnung halt ein paar lockangebote ... die regen hosen haben 19 eurone gekostet - der alpina helm 25 . deshalb sind wir rübergefahren ... ansonsten ist das  ja  eher ein laden für den gediegenen cityradfahrer ..,) obwohl : da stand ein tomac fully , da lief mir schon das wasser im mund zusammen ...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. März 2011)

danke, wir sind gestern abend noch spontan hingefahren... ist ja ein Riesenladen, die Klamottenauswahl ein bisschen merkwürdig, aber in eine Regenjacke hab ich mich trotzdem verknallt  Die war aber leider kein Lockangebot, deswegen hängt sie noch dort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (27. März 2011)

..... sorry , fehl post ...


----------



## Nuala (1. April 2011)

tatarraaaaataaaaaaa, mein neuer helm. es ist gar nicht so einfach einen zu finden, der bei einem kopfumfang von 52,5cm passt....


----------



## Principiante (1. April 2011)

he, sieht gut aus!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Nuala (1. April 2011)

ja, voll cool und soooooo bunt


----------



## Claudi_B (2. April 2011)

Hallo,
ich dacht, ich mach mich mal zum Affen und stell hier mal meine soeben fast fertig genähte Bikershort rein. Es fehlen nur noch die 3 Knöpfe am Bund, die kann ich aber erst nächste Woche im Nähladen holen.
Sie ist schön dehnbar und wie strapazierfähig sie ist, wird sich beim Biken herausstellen...
ich werdwohl anfangs noch ne Radhose drunter tragen, damit ich nicht im Freien stehe, wenn die Nähte nicht halten 
Claudi


----------



## Nuala (2. April 2011)

Claudi_B schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich dacht, ich mach mich mal zum Affen und stell hier mal meine soeben fast fertig genähte Bikershort rein. Es fehlen nur noch die 3 Knöpfe am Bund, die kann ich aber erst nächste Woche im Nähladen holen.
> Sie ist schön dehnbar und wie strapazierfähig sie ist, wird sich beim Biken herausstellen...
> ich werdwohl anfangs noch ne Radhose drunter tragen, damit ich nicht im Freien stehe, wenn die Nähte nicht halten
> Claudi



die sieht richtig gut aus


----------



## Principiante (2. April 2011)

@Claudi_B:  schick, schick!

....

 



 gut das ich jetzt weiß, dass Du nähen kannst...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





LG, Principiante!


----------



## barbarissima (2. April 2011)

*@ Claudi*
Respekt! Die Hose sieht klasse aus


----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. April 2011)

Hammer! Gehst Du damit in Serie? Bitte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (2. April 2011)

Ich kann jetzt nie weder verloren gehen


----------



## MissQuax (2. April 2011)

@ Claudi B

Selbstgenäht - alle Achtung! Richtig klasse geworden!!! 

Nimmst du auch Auftragsarbeiten an?


----------



## Martina H. (3. April 2011)

> Nimmst du auch Auftragsarbeiten an?



 - bötteeee


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. April 2011)

1x Größe M bitte, und genau _die_ Farbe 



neues Lenkerle, neue Griffe und neue Schaltzüge, neue Tachohalterung fürs Cube, dass jetzt auch mal wieder Aufmerksamkeit verdient hat


----------



## Claudi_B (3. April 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Komplimente. Habe ich nach der ganzen nervenaufreibenden Arbeit auch wirklich gebraucht. (ich musste zig mal wieder auftrennen...)
Das war ein Burdahosenschnitt. Als sie fertig war, stellte sich für mich erst heraus, dass sie eine Schlüpferrausguckhose ist (also hinten), da hätte man erst recht nicht gebückt auf dem Rad sitzen können.
Daher hat sie im Rücken den praktischen dehnbaren Einsatz bekommen. Nur leider kommt er im Schnitt nicht vor und war dementsprechend eine schwierige Maßanfertigung an meinen eigenen A....
Dies war auch recht kompliziert, ich war also Schneiderpuppe und Schneiderin zugleich. 
Auftragsarbeiten sind dementsprechend nicht machbar.
Näh ansonsten nur die Kleidung für meinen zweijährigen Sohnemann, dafür aber komplett! Das macht mehr Spaß, da die aufzutrennenden Nähte entsprechend kürzer sind...
Claudia


----------



## Silvermoon (3. April 2011)

@ Claudi_B

In solchen Dingen oute ich mich als absolut *TALENTFREI!!!*
Ich kann nicht nähen! 

Aber die Hose sieht absolut top   aus - schon mit geradelt???
Respekt!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (4. April 2011)

..hose sieht super aus , find´ich auch . gegen eine  in schwarz - grün hätte ich nix einzuwenden ..

melle : !!!!!! bikemarkt : race face trikot in lila ...


----------



## Deleted168745 (4. April 2011)




----------



## Silvermoon (5. April 2011)

Heute ist meine neue Maloja - Bikeshorts von ROSE gekommen *freu*
und die ist so richtig schön grün  - aber viel heller als abgebildet

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/maloja-damen-shorts-azalee/aid:467832

Und weil Grün meine Lieblingsfarbe ist, gab´s noch ein neues HAD Funktionstuch dazu:

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/had-funktionstuch-lady/aid:469869


----------



## blutbuche (7. April 2011)

grüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüün an die macht !!!


----------



## Giulia Spider (7. April 2011)

eben ausgepackt und am WE wirds dran gebastelt....


----------



## MelleD (8. April 2011)

Endlich sind meine Minions da, gestern direkt draufgezogen. 
Ich bin fast dran gescheitert, den letzten Rest auf die Felge ziehen ist einfach ne Männerarbeit, zum Glück stand er mir zu Seite 





Und nun fühlt sich mein Bike direkt 2 Kilo schwerer an


----------



## 4mate (8. April 2011)

MelleD schrieb:


> ... zum Glück stand er mir zu Seite


----------



## velo rouge (8. April 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


>




Yeah, die Schoner-Kombi hab ich auch!!!!!! Die ist SUPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## barbarissima (8. April 2011)

Bin schon auf den sagenumwobenen Grip gespannt  Hoffentlich bleibt der auch bei Nässe erhalten


----------



## skycrawler (8. April 2011)

schauen gut aus 
Welche sind denn das? Bin noch auf der Suche nach welchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (8. April 2011)

Greg Minnaar


----------



## chayenne06 (8. April 2011)

das gabs bei mir schon am sonntag neu:


----------



## barbarissima (8. April 2011)

Das ist das Schöne bei Vaude, da kriegt man vom Schlüpper über Jacke bis zum Rucksack alles in einer Farbe


----------



## blutbuche (9. April 2011)

maxxis geh´n aber auch extrem schwer draufzieh´n - die erfahrung haben wir auch schon gemacht . viel spass beim krachen lassen !!  ist das enduro bald fertig ..


----------



## MelleD (9. April 2011)

Ja, hätte ich heute noch dran gedacht, nen felgenband mitzunehmen, als ich das Hinterrad abgeholt habe, dann wäre es heute abend fertig gewesen. 
So muß es nu bis Montag warten.

Edit: Steht heute abend doch schon!


----------



## blutbuche (9. April 2011)

..an seiner stelle hätte ich dich glaub´ich gesteinigt ...


----------



## MelleD (10. April 2011)

Hatte er mir ja garnicht gesagt, dass er noch welche braucht 
Riechen kann ich das ja nu auch (noch) nicht 
Naja, da man die Privatnummer des Bikehändlers hat, geht das auch noch, mal eben kurz anrufen, der musste eh noch einkaufen, Laden ist umme Ecke, da kam er kurz vorbei und hat ausgeholfen mit nem Sattel und Pedalen, die fehlten nämlich auch noch. Und beim Rausgehen fiel uns noch ein, ohne Schläuche zu fahren ist auch nicht wirklich von Vorteil 
Was nicht im Kopf hat..... 
Nu ist er unterwegs zum Schaltung einstellen.


----------



## blutbuche (10. April 2011)

...stimmt , sagen hätte er es schon können - so rein telephatisch is ´eher schwer ...dachte , du solltest es besorgen und hättest es vergessen...
bin so aufs fertige bike gespannt - und was er sagt , wie es sich fährt !!! hab heute bei meinem endlich das neue laufrad drangemacht - nachher endlich eine tour ohne geruckel und spiel . super !!!!


----------



## Fricke (13. April 2011)

Hallo liebe Damen,
würde meiner Freundin gerne fürs Mountainbiken ein Radtrikot schenken:

http://www.bikemeile24.de/bekleidung-damen/radtrikots-gonso/tropea-atoll

http://www.bikemeile24.de/bekleidung-damen/radtrikots-gonso/angel/black

Welches vion beiden würde euch besser gefallen??

Lieben Dank für eure Antworten!

Gruß
Fricke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (14. April 2011)

Mh, kommt drauf an, mir gefällt das zweite besser, aber eigentlich solltest du als Freund das schon eher wissen, was ihr gefallen würde


----------



## Kate du Pree (14. April 2011)

Wenn mein Freund wagen würde mir eines der beiden Trikots zu schenken würde ich es ihm um die Ohren hauen. Gonso geht überhaupt nicht, allein schon der Name. 
Bist du Informatiker?


----------



## hasenfusses (14. April 2011)

@Fricke
Ich trage gerne Gonso, die Modelle wären mir allerdings zu bunt....

Wie wär´s mit so etwas :

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/giordana-damen-top-shape-398310/aid:398320

Wenn es Deiner Freundin nicht gefällt schickst Du es mir !

Such was aus was Dir gefällt bzw. wo Du weißt das es Deiner Freundin gefällt.....


----------



## Nuala (14. April 2011)

Kate du Pree schrieb:


> Wenn mein Freund wagen würde mir eines der beiden Trikots zu schenken würde ich es ihm um die Ohren hauen. Gonso geht überhaupt nicht, allein schon der Name.
> Bist du Informatiker?



so hart hätte ich es jetzt nicht formuliert, aber inhaltlich ist schon was wahres dran...  
schau doch mal bei mal bei maloja, die haben immer ganz hübsche sachen!


----------



## zimtsternchen (14. April 2011)

Kate du Pree schrieb:


> Wenn mein Freund wagen würde mir eines der beiden Trikots zu schenken würde ich es ihm um die Ohren hauen. Gonso geht überhaupt nicht, allein schon der Name.
> Bist du Informatiker?




... ganz so hätte ich es jetzt nicht ausgedrückt ... aber vom Prinzip her hab ich mir das auch so gedacht... Da gibts schon echt hübschere Sachen 

Die Vorschläge von hasenfusses gehen da schon eher, wären auch noch nicht hundert pro meins... Was trägt deine Freundin denn sonst so bzw was hat sie sonst so für Rad-Klamotten? Vielleicht ne Lieblingsfarbe?


----------



## hasenfusses (14. April 2011)

Ist ja auch alles Geschmackssache....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fricke (14. April 2011)

Sie trägt wie ich, auch überwiegend Gonso-Klamotten.
Über Geschmack lässt sich bestimmt streiten, über Qualität nicht.
Sie hat bisher immer dunkle Sachen gekauft, deshalb dachte ich, ich schek ihr mal was bunteres.  Vieleicht ist besser ich lass die Finger von den Trikots weg und schenk Ihr ne Windweste http://www.bikemeile24.de/bekleidung-damen/radjacken-gonso/taifun-white da kann Man(n) nicht so falsch liegen.
Danke trotzdem für eure Antworten


----------



## Mausoline (14. April 2011)

Nimm sie mit und lass sie anprobieren und kauf ihr was ihr am besten gefällt oder hör einfach mal zu, was sie zu manchen Trikots für Kommentare abgibt


----------



## blutbuche (15. April 2011)

..sollte sie sich lieber selbst aussuchen . die beiden gezeigten fand ich grauslich - aber wenn sie sowas mag ... trotzdem : frauen haben meist einen anderen geschmack , als männer d enken ..,)


----------



## Nuala (16. April 2011)

im sommer wird´s bunt im wald... und nein, ich bin nicht so dick, ich habe ein safetyjacket an


----------



## greenhorn-biker (16. April 2011)

Hab mich eben kurzfristig dazu entschlossen doch ein Radshirt von Aldi mitzunehmen
Hab lange gesucht aber kein Trikot unter 30euro gefunden selbst nicht bei den Modellen vom letzten Jahr
Kann ich mir momentan leider nicht leisten aber da der Sommer naht musste irgendwas her und ich denk einen Sommer wird das Ding schon mitmachen
Leider passt die Farbe nicht zum Bike Ist auch ein Herrenmodell in 48 aber passt trotzdemDie frauenmodelle waren entweder so pink-rose oder hellblau:kotz:
Was zieht ihr eigentlich im Sommer an?Nur ein Trikot oder zieht man da noch en Funktionsshirt drunter?Oder vllt grundsätzlich ne windjacke ohne arme damits net zieht?
Noch nen kurzer Nachtrag zu meiner Protectivehose...is jetzt einmal gewaschen und das weiß ist jetzt schon stark! ergraut Also was die "Farbechtheit" betrifft bin ich enttäuscht, aber von ner 30euro hose kann man wohl nicht erwarten


----------



## Claudi_B (17. April 2011)

Soo, die Schneiderin hat ihre zweite Bikershorts fertig! Die vorige war eigentlich nur ein Prototyp. Diese hier ist jetzt aus stabilem Cordura und mit Reißverschluss und daher etwas tauglicher zum Biken.






Und tatsächlich konnte ich sie und mein neuestes Rad endlich mal einweihen und daher mich endlich mal "mit meinem Bike im Einsatz" zeigen...
Danke HiFiXS fürs indenarschtreten...

Claudi


----------



## Nuala (17. April 2011)

Claudi_B schrieb:


> Soo, die Schneiderin hat ihre zweite Bikershorts fertig! Die vorige war eigentlich nur ein Prototyp. Diese hier ist jetzt aus stabilem Cordura und mit Reißverschluss und daher etwas tauglicher zum Biken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehr cool, erinnert von den farben sehr stark an supermaaaaaaan!


----------



## Claudi_B (17. April 2011)

@ nuala:

also ohne Witz: die ganze Zeit fragte ich mich, woran mich die Farbkombi erinnert! Du hast mich echt aufgeklärt!
Enstanden ist die Farbkombi übrigens nur dadurch, was mein Stoffeladen ebenso gerade da hatte...
Claudia


----------



## mangolassi (17. April 2011)

Das Bestellformularfür die Shorts, wo ich meine Maße eintragen kann, kannst du gern auch hier posten

PS: Das ist mein erstes ß auf einer Schweizer Tastatur geschrieben, cooler Trick.


----------



## Nuala (17. April 2011)

mangolassi schrieb:


> Das Bestellformularfür die Shorts, wo ich meine Maße eintragen kann, kannst du gern auch hier posten



 ich würde auch sofort eine in auftrag geben. gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (17. April 2011)

Wirklich schöne Short! Mit der dürftest Du mir aber nicht vor's Auto springen!
Die würde ich sofort als "Bußgeld" einziehen lt. § 315b des deutschen Strafgesetzbuches - wegen gefährlichen Eingriffs in den Straßenverkehr!!!


----------



## Tatü (17. April 2011)

chic und für den Sommer eine mit Lüftungsschlitzen?


----------



## Bettina (19. April 2011)

@nuala
Die Hose ist wirklich super, nicht nur wegen der Super(wo)man-Farben. 
Hat sie auch Stretch-Stoff oder komplett Kordura? 

Hast du für die nahende Regensaison denn schon was besseres vor als Hosen zu nähen? 

Gruß Bettina


----------



## Nuala (19. April 2011)

Bettina schrieb:


> @nuala
> Die Hose ist wirklich super, nicht nur wegen der Super(wo)man-Farben.
> Hat sie auch Stretch-Stoff oder komplett Kordura?
> 
> ...



das ist leider nicht meine hose, die gehört claudi_b ... ich trage "nur" klamotten von der stange


----------



## Senshisan (20. April 2011)

Es ist endlich da!!! 
Eigendlich habe ich dazu eine Short bestellt aber ich musste diese zurückschicken und um umtausch bitten... sie war mir eine nummer zu klein


----------



## blutbuche (21. April 2011)

..das  enduro bekommt ne neue bremse . avid elixir


----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. April 2011)

Schuhe im Angebot, und was neues in meiner Taschensammlung 

Den Rucksack hab ich weniger wegen des Protektors gekauft, eher weil es einfach ein genialer Rucksack ist, und sich damit meine große Kamera auch mal gut auf Touren mitnehmen lässt!

Hätte ihn lieber in Schwarz gehabt, aber das "Women" Modell passte mir deutlich besser (kürzer, Träger schmaler), mit ein bisschen Schlammpackung wird das schon


----------



## MelleD (28. April 2011)

Den Rucksack find ich mal schööön. *mal nach googeln*

Bin gerade am kämpfen mit mir, bei BMO gibts schicke FiveTen....


----------



## Senshisan (28. April 2011)

MelleD schrieb:


> Den Rucksack find ich mal schööön. *mal nach googeln*
> 
> Bin gerade am kämpfen mit mir, bei BMO gibts schicke FiveTen....



Lass mich raten -  in Lila?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (28. April 2011)

Wie auch sonst? 
Gehts noch anders?


----------



## Honigblume (29. April 2011)

Hab auch was neues 
An der Schoki konnte ich nicht vorbei laufen.
Von den Handschuhen gibt es auch noch ein Paar in lila.


----------



## blutbuche (29. April 2011)

..... endlich neue bremse für´s speci da !!!! freude !!! und handschueh in schwarz - grün von roeckl gekauft  - aber kein bild , weil ich die erst zum geb . bekomm`..


----------



## blutbuche (29. April 2011)

...doch heimlich ´n bild gemacht


----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. April 2011)

ah! Das sind die Handschuhe die ich gewonnen habe, sind die gut? Ich bekomme sie erst Ende Mai


----------



## blutbuche (29. April 2011)

keine ahnung , ob sie gut sind, tragen sich extrem angenehm  ...  . hab sie nur probeangehabt sozusagen - krieg sie ja eig. auch erst im september ...greez , k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. April 2011)

waaaa! sooo lange noch! dann sind die ja schon eingestaubt


----------



## Martina H. (30. April 2011)

nicht meine - aber so schön, dass ich sie einfach zeigen muss


----------



## lucie (30. April 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> nicht meine - aber so schön, dass ich sie einfach zeigen muss



Na dann sind die sicher für mich. Martina, das wäre aber wirklich nicht nötig gewesen.


----------



## Martina H. (30. April 2011)

... na, wenn ich gewußt hätte, dass Du Geburtstag gehabt hast


----------



## blutbuche (30. April 2011)

ebay sei dank ...


----------



## nikl69 (9. Mai 2011)

Meine )))))
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/892447]
	
[/URL]

Bin schwer begeistert, hab sie jetzt ein paar mal testen können...SUPER. Die Sohle klebt wirklich an der Pedale, kein abrutschen, feste Sohle, selbst wenn ich ne ganze Weile auf der Pedale steh tun mir meine Füße nicht weh und dazu sind sie auch noch leicht. Meine Angst dass ich nen Hitzestau bekommen bei dem Wetter hat sich nicht bestätigt.
Klare Kaufempfehlung, echt super Teile 

Wie siehts denn mit nem Testbericht-Thread aus? wäre doch vielleicht ganz interssant... mädels testen für mädels  wenn s das schon gibt bitte ignorieren


----------



## Hummelbrumm (9. Mai 2011)

Oh die FiveTen hab ich auch.
Und bin auch völlig begeistert. 

Und ganz nett ausschauen tun sie auch.


----------



## Noxya (10. Mai 2011)

MelleD schrieb:


> Den Rucksack find ich mal schööön. *mal nach googeln*
> 
> Bin gerade am kämpfen mit mir, bei BMO gibts schicke FiveTen....




huhu Melle
Ja die FiveTen purple galaxy sind echt toll! Wollte sie schon lange und hab die gerade vor 2 Tagen an den BikeDays in Solothurn (CH) gekauft  
Jedoch hatten die glaub für gewisse online-shops etwas Lieferprobleme, weil es ja nur eine limitierte Auflage ist. 
Wenn du Sie wirklich kaufen willst, würd ich schnell zuschlagen  Sonst sind sie nämlich sicher bald alle weg oder nicht lieferbar. 

Jedenfalls Lila /Purple ist  .. 
Der Evoc Rucksack würd noch gut dazu passen... 
lg


----------



## Noxya (10. Mai 2011)




----------



## MelleD (11. Mai 2011)

Ich brauch nen Sabber-Smilie 

Haben wollen, kaufen, jetzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingV (11. Mai 2011)

Mein neuer Helm. Passt super. Hinten waren so hässliche weiße Reflektorsticker. Die hab ich gleich abgemacht und durch schwarze ersetzt. Vorne und an die Seiten habe ich auch noch weche gemacht. Fallen gar nicht auf


----------



## mangolassi (11. Mai 2011)

Ich hab auch endlich neue:


----------



## FlyingV (11. Mai 2011)

mangolassi schrieb:


> Ich hab auch endlich neue:



die Farbe gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (12. Mai 2011)

Sooo - links ein tolles Geschenk, auch wenn ich hoffe, dass es nie zum Einsatz kommt  

und mein Trinkrucksack für das kühle Blonde...ach ne, das kam danach,oder?!


----------



## Principiante (13. Mai 2011)

...kühle Blonde 

Du bist mir schon mal sympathisch 

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Female (13. Mai 2011)

mangolassi schrieb:


> Ich hab auch endlich neue:



Welches Modell ist das?


----------



## blutbuche (13. Mai 2011)

..der met helm  sieht ma geil aus  !!!!!


----------



## Lori77 (13. Mai 2011)

FlyingV schrieb:


> Mein neuer Helm. Passt super. Hinten waren so hässliche weiße Reflektorsticker. Die hab ich gleich abgemacht und durch schwarze ersetzt. Vorne und an die Seiten habe ich auch noch weche gemacht. Fallen gar nicht auf


 schöner Helm wo hast du denn gekauft?


----------



## mangolassi (13. Mai 2011)

@female: Spitfire, der PIE hat sie, aber nicht mehr in 39,5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Female (14. Mai 2011)

mangolassi schrieb:


> @female: Spitfire, der PIE hat sie, aber nicht mehr in 39,5



Ich muss dahin, vielleicht hat er sie noch in 41! 

Und Edit(h) meint gerade noch: Aaaargh, und den Baron haben sie auch noch. Yeeha!


----------



## FlyingV (14. Mai 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..der met helm  sieht ma geil aus  !!!!!



Find ich auch   Hat ein Weile gedauert bis ich endlich ein passenden Helm in einen ordentlichen grün gefunden hatte



Lori77 schrieb:


> schöner Helm wo hast du denn gekauft?



hier


----------



## Frau Rauscher (14. Mai 2011)

habe mir eben eine neue Radbrille bestellt und das ist jetzt schon meine dritte Brille, dabei wollte ich sie von Anfang an haben  die Adidas Evil Eye!  Warum nicht gleich


----------



## JarJarBings (16. Mai 2011)

Zwar nur sekundär zum Radfahren brauchbar, aber mit neuen Trikots und Hosen gekommen, die Jacke ist echt wunderwunderwunderschöööön!!! 

http://www.maloja.de/produkte/enzian.html


----------



## hasenfusses (16. Mai 2011)

> Also das ist das Bild vom Malojakatalog, nicht dass jemand denkt, ich wär das.


Dann stell unbedingt den Link dazu ein wegen Copyrightverletzung !


----------



## Senshisan (16. Mai 2011)

JarJarBings schrieb:


> Zwar nur sekundär zum Radfahren brauchbar, aber mit neuen Trikots und Hosen gekommen, die Jacke ist echt wunderwunderwunderschöööön!!!
> 
> http://www.maloja.de/produkte/enzian.html


 

oh, die ist wirklich wunderschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (19. Mai 2011)

Nachdem nach meinem letzten Reifenwechsel meine Luftpumpe den geist aufgegeben hat,hab ich mir jetzt die hier für kleines Geld gegönnt
-> Pocket Rocket Masterblaster
Pumpt echt super vor allem ohne großen Kraftaufwand, nur der Hubweg könnte etwas länger sein
Hab dann doch noch nen Schwalbe Smart Sam bestellt und aufgezogen, weil mir der Wild Grip`r doch zuviel Rollwiederstand hat. Der kommt im Herbst/Winter drauf


----------



## Lori77 (19. Mai 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Nachdem nach meinem letzten Reifenwechsel meine Luftpumpe den geist aufgegeben hat,hab ich mir jetzt die hier für kleines Geld gegönnt
> -> Pocket Rocket Masterblaster
> Pumpt echt super vor allem ohne großen Kraftaufwand, nur der Hubweg könnte etwas länger sein
> Hab dann doch noch nen Schwalbe Smart Sam bestellt und aufgezogen, weil mir der Wild Grip`r doch zuviel Rollwiederstand hat. Der kommt im Herbst/Winter drauf


 
Ist die von Topeak??


----------



## greenhorn-biker (20. Mai 2011)

Ja


----------



## Silvermoon (20. Mai 2011)

Endlich ist das Päckchen mit den original Griffen von Cube (schwarz mit Cube-Label und weißen Klemmringen) und mein neuer VDO A8+ Tacho (passend in weiß/schwarz) für das kleine Schwarze gekommen. Tacho ist schon dran und funktioniert super, Griffe sind morgen an der Reihe - die "Alten" kriegt das Rotwild verpasst 
Ach ja, und ne weiße Cube Ahedkappe mit schwarzer Aufschrift hab ich neulich dem Händler abquatschen können  Sieht jetzt richtig stylisch aus - besser wie die olle schwarze aus Kunststoff von Ritchey


----------



## alet08 (31. Mai 2011)

Eine Getränkeempfehlung für die violett (lila?)-affinen ladys 






Sorry für OT, aber das musste sein  , Alex


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. Juni 2011)

Sonderangebotbrille und gewonnene Handschuhe (gekauft hätte ich die nicht  Aber als Notfallpaar taugen sie allemal, und nem geschenkten Gaul... )


----------



## greenhorn-biker (2. Juni 2011)

@frau rauscher
Also ich find die Handschuhe schick vor allem wegen dem grün 
Sind die innen auch gepolstert?


----------



## Silvermoon (2. Juni 2011)

Falls mal etwas länger dauert... 


Mein neuer Tourenbegleiter - ein Deuter Compact Exp 10. Ok, das Blümchen kommt vielleicht noch weg 





Dank Price Alert bei Bike-Components für 62,50 statt für 69,95 bekommen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. Juni 2011)

@greenhorn: Nein, haben keine Polster, nur zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger sind sie etwas dicker... Ja, schick sind die schon, aber die Passform, naja


----------



## MelleD (6. Juni 2011)

Neues Kettenblatt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (6. Juni 2011)

schon schön ....


----------



## KlitzeKleine (6. Juni 2011)

...und lila  sieht super aus!


----------



## LaCarolina (9. Juni 2011)

Meine neuen Pedalen, ich liebe dieses Blau


----------



## greenhorn-biker (9. Juni 2011)

Nobel und dann noch 4 Pins in der mitte findet man ja nicht sehr oft


----------



## Hummelbrumm (9. Juni 2011)

Die Pedale sind echt klasse!
Ich liebe blau!


----------



## blutbuche (10. Juni 2011)

seh´n gut aus - haben die schraubbare  pins ?


----------



## adamcd (10. Juni 2011)

Hey coole neuteile sehen echt klasse aus


----------



## LaCarolina (10. Juni 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> seh´n gut aus - haben die schraubbare  pins ?



Joo, die kann man schrauben 
Es sind diese hier:

http://www.blackspire.com/qs/product/83/5952/500135/0/0

Bin vorhin ne Runde mit Trekkingsandalen gefahren, der Grip ist schon super , heut abend gehts auf die Hausrunde mit meinen Specialized Tahoe, muss noch die Cleats abschrauben


----------



## Nessel5100 (10. Juni 2011)

Endlich....nach einem missglückten Bestellversuch hab ich sie doch noch bekommen 
Jetzt müssen nur noch die hässlichen Pinabdrücke abheilen 
Ich freu mich schon drauf sie dieses Wochenende zu testen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (10. Juni 2011)

Bin auf nen Fazit von dir gespannt! 
Viel Spaß am WE!


----------



## blutbuche (10. Juni 2011)

@carolina : seh´n aber nicht so aus , als hätten sie den grip von madensschrauben - oder täuscht das ????? die bohren sich richtig in den schuh . diese da seh´n oben glatt aus ...  frag nur, weil mich die  teile  auch interessieren würden ,würde sie aber nur kaufen , wenn der grip den m. schrauben gleich kommt . danke !


----------



## Veloce (11. Juni 2011)

MelleD schrieb:


> Neues Kettenblatt



Welche Flats sind das ?
Die sehn schön leicht und griffig aus.


----------



## Veloce (11. Juni 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> habe mir eben eine neue Radbrille bestellt und das ist jetzt schon meine dritte Brille, dabei wollte ich sie von Anfang an haben  die Adidas Evil Eye!  Warum nicht gleich




Die steht auch schon auf meiner Liste


----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. Juni 2011)

ja, auf der Liste stand sie lange, und ich hatte sie x-mal im Laden auf der Nase...

Aber irgendwie, nachdem ich sie zuhause ganz in Ruhe probiert habe... selbst in Größe S ist sie einfach zu groß. Die Vernunft hat gesiegt, ich habe sie zurückgeschickt. Stattdessen beim Bummeln zufällig eine Giro entdeckt, die perfekt passt, schön schmal ist. Im Angebot war sie auch noch 
Ich hab einfach kein Brillengesicht


----------



## niceann (11. Juni 2011)

Hey Ladies ......
hier ist ja richtig was los .....
lese gerne hier mit ......
hab mich vor kurzm auch neu eingedeckt.

Grüße Niceann 


bin voll und ganz zufrieden mit der Kombi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (11. Juni 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ja, auf der Liste stand sie lange, und ich hatte sie x-mal im Laden auf der Nase...
> 
> Aber irgendwie, nachdem ich sie zuhause ganz in Ruhe probiert habe... selbst in Größe S ist sie einfach zu groß. Die Vernunft hat gesiegt, ich habe sie zurückgeschickt. Stattdessen beim Bummeln zufällig eine Giro entdeckt, die perfekt passt, schön schmal ist. Im Angebot war sie auch noch
> Ich hab einfach kein Brillengesicht



Bei mir würde sie noch besser wie meine auch gut sitzende RP Equinox sitzen . Aber es gibt immer dringendere Ausgaben wie Fox Gabeln oder
Chris King Naben 
Bin schon wieder süchtig neue Laufräder zu bauen


----------



## LaCarolina (11. Juni 2011)

niceann schrieb:


> Hey Ladies ......
> hier ist ja richtig was los .....
> lese gerne hier mit ......
> hab mich vor kurzm auch neu eingedeckt.
> ...



Five tens brauch ich jetzt auch noch , hab nur Angst dass die mir zu breit sind, hab schmale Füsse


----------



## niceann (12. Juni 2011)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> Five tens brauch ich jetzt auch noch , hab nur Angst dass die mir zu breit sind, hab schmale Füsse




Hey 
habe auch relativ schmale Füße,
aber es geht gut - hab einfach ein Sporteinlegesole reingelegt,
somit hast auch ein gute Fußbett!

Grüße


----------



## MelleD (12. Juni 2011)

Veloce" data-source="post: 8406870"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Welche Flats sind das ?
> Die sehn schön leicht und griffig aus.



Sind von Twenty6, hier der Link: http://www.everyday26.de/28.0.html
Kannst auch den "haha" hier im Forum anschreiben, ist der Betreiber. 
Sind sehr, sehr griffig, mit 5.10-Schuhen klebt man drauf. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Leicht ist garkein Ausdruck, sind extremst leicht. 
Sind zwar auch echt teuer, aber das war es mir wert.


----------



## Nessel5100 (20. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
da mein Freund mich Freitag doch mal wieder überrascht  
Seit 2 Monaten hab ich den Deuter comapct EXP 8 auf diversen Internetseiten bewundert. Ich hatte aber leider kein Geld für ihn übrig...und dann hat mein Schätzchen mich mit ihm überrascht  
Jetzt kann die Tour auf dem Rothaarsteig losgehen


----------



## zimtsternchen (20. Juni 2011)

Dank zinslosem Darlehen von meinen geliebten Eltern - für die arme Studentin - kann ich seit dem Wochenende diese Hübsche mein Eigen nennen  Ich hoffe mal, dass sie mir schöne Schnappschüsse und Videos vom Biken beschert und mich als Laie mit der Bedienung nicht völlig überfordert  
Den Traum von einer Spiegelreflex hab ich erstmal bei Seite geschoben, weil a) zu teuer b) zu unpraktisch um im Rucksack permanent mit mir rum zu tragen c) die Gefahr zu groß ist, dass sie bei nem Sturz kaputt gehen kann und ach ja...d) zu teuer


----------



## MelleD (20. Juni 2011)

Ich habe keine andere Farbe erwartet  
Schickes Teil, bin mal auf die Bilderchen gespannt.
Spiegelreflex bin ich auch ein bisschen angefixt für, aber ich befürchte, dafür habe ich 1. keine Zeit, 2. keine Geduld, mich da reinzudenken und 3. Geld kann ich besser wo anders reinstecken....


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. Juni 2011)

Schöne Kamera! Mit der hat man ja fast unbegrenzte Möglichkeiten auf Tour und trotzdem nur ne kleine Kompaktkamera dabei. Super!


----------



## zimtsternchen (20. Juni 2011)

MelleD schrieb:


> Ich habe keine andere Farbe erwartet
> Schickes Teil, bin mal auf die Bilderchen gespannt.
> Spiegelreflex bin ich auch ein bisschen angefixt für, aber ich befürchte, dafür habe ich 1. keine Zeit, 2. keine Geduld, mich da reinzudenken und 3. Geld kann ich besser wo anders reinstecken....



... Witzig war: ich hab mich in nem Kamera-Laden beraten lassen (vom Lesen im Netz werd ich nicht viel schlauer und das scheinbar unbegrenzte Angebot überfordert mich) und er hat mir diese ans Herz gelegt. Dieses Modell gibts in nem sehr schicken grau und eben lila. Da ich mir schon dachte, dass sich mein Freund mit ner lila Kamera in der Hand, sagen wir ein bisschen "unmännlich" vorkommt, hab ich nach der grauen gefragt. Hatten sie nicht mehr... SCHADE SCHADE  und im Netz noch bestellen wollte ich nicht, weil der Herr mich so nett beraten hat und es mir zu heikel war, dass die Kamera bis Freitag dann doch nicht bei uns eintrudelt.

@ Pfadfinderin: Dankeschön. Bin echt mal gespannt wie sie sich schlägt. Am Donnerstag wird in Winterberg schon mal warm geschossen Erstatte dann gern Bericht über die Trails und die Kamera.


----------



## Snowchick (22. Juni 2011)

Tag die Damen.
Hier mein neues kleines schwarzes für die Stadt...






Ein Veloheld Path als Single Speeder. Macht riesig Spaß.
Bye Bye Snowy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. Juni 2011)

hübsch


----------



## Silvermoon (24. Juni 2011)

Hab mir eine Vario Sattelstütze geleistet und zwar die Procraft H-Lifter
http://procraft.de/de_de/cms/23/News
Morgen kann ich sie beim Händler abholen.
Ist zwar nicht gerade die Leichteste (eigentlich wollte ich ja das Fully etwas abspecken ), aber vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis her gesehen 
Ursprünglich wollte ich mir eine Rock Shox Reverb zulegen, aber dann habe ich mich doch für ne kabellose und günstigere Variante entschieden, welche ich auch auf den 2 anderen Bikes problemlos nutzen kann (gleicher Stützendurchmesser).
Hauptsache man hat dieses lästige anhalten-Stütze runter-anhalten-Stütze hoch- Gedöns nicht mehr!

Heute beim Händler abgeholt und natürlich gleich verbaut:









Die Funktion ... - naja - dachte es geht leichter. Muss mich mit meinem ganzen Lebendgewicht in den Sattel "werfen", damit das Teil nach unten fährt. Hoffe, dass legt sich noch, wenn die Stütze ein paar mal genutzt wurde. Aber erst einmal unter wirklichen Bedingungen testen. Wenn´s nicht besser wird, ab zum Händler und Rat suchen. Hoffe nicht, dass ich mal eben 139 hart verdiente Euro in den Sand gebügelt habe


----------



## chayenne06 (26. Juni 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Hab mir eine Vario Sattelstütze geleistet und zwar die Procraft H-Lifter
> http://procraft.de/de_de/cms/23/News
> Morgen kann ich sie beim Händler abholen.
> Ist zwar nicht gerade die Leichteste (eigentlich wollte ich ja das Fully etwas abspecken ), aber vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis her gesehen
> ...



berichte dann bitte weiter !
interessiert mich auch so ne vario sattelstütze!


----------



## Silvermoon (26. Juni 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> berichte dann bitte weiter !
> interessiert mich auch so ne vario sattelstütze!



Werde ich tun! Hab mir noch nen guten Tipp von nem User aus dem Rotwild Thread geholt. Evtl. kann man die Ein-/Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit an der Stütze noch einstellen. Muss ich noch mal genau schauen, wäre ja super 
Nachher gehts on Tour und dann wird sie in der Praxis getestet. Berichte dann heute Abend


----------



## Silvermoon (26. Juni 2011)

@ chayenne06

Erste Testfahrt mit neuer Vario-Stütze war 
Hatte ja anfänglich die Bedenken, dass die Procraft H-Lifter nicht wirklich so funktioniert wie ich es mir gewünscht hätte. Sie ging ja bei den "Trockenübungen" sehr schwerfällig und ich musste mich mit meinem ganzen Gewicht draufwerfen  Was mich sehr enttäuscht hatte, weil ich mir die Funktion leichtgängiger vorstellte.
Aber ein Forum-Mitglied hat eine Ähnliche, die KS, und der meinte bei ihm könne man an der Verstellmutter ( das ist der Ring am oberen Rand des Eintauchrohres) die Geschwindigkeit einstellen mittels drehen des Ringes. Hab ich probiert und ich bilde mir ein, dass sie was leichtfüssiger ein- und ausfährt. Zumindest muss ich mich nicht mehr sooooo plumpsen lassen 
In der Praxis heute Nachmittag hat es zumindest einwandfrei funktioniert und sie fuhr tadellos ein und aus. Bin absichtlich viele Abfahrten, teils sehr steinig, wurzelig, gefahren, die ich auch mit den HT´s gefahren habe (langsam und vorsichtiger und ohne abgesenkte Stütze - das war mir zu viel Akt - anhalten - Stütze rein - fahren - anhalten - Stütze hoch - fahren - Mist, Höhe stimmt nicht ). Aber heute machte das mit der abgesenkten Stütze so richtig viel Spaß 
Fazit meiner ausgiebigen Stütze hoch und runter Testfahrt: 
Also, wenn du nicht auf das Gewicht (satte 672g) gucken musst, sondern auf den Geldbeutel ist die Procraft echt super. Bedienung und Funktion klasse und unkompliziert. Was allerdings der Nachteil einer solchen kabellosen Stütze ist die Tatsache, dass du die Hand für nen kurzen Moment vom Lenker nehmen musst, um den Hebel vorne unter dem Sattel zu betätigen. Da heißt es noch aufmerksamer fahren, sonst hauts dich hin. Die Situation hatte ich zum Glück nicht, weil ich immer darauf achtete wann der richtige Moment ist die Hand vom Lenker zu nehmen. Denke, dass ist reine Übungssache und wenn du vorsichtig und aufmerksam fährst passiert das wohl eher kaum. 
Dennoch ist natürlich ein Lockout Hebel weit aus sicherer, weil die Hände am Lenker bleiben. Klar, ist natürlich auch ne Kostenfrage.
Im Grunde bin ich zufrieden und für meinen "Hausgebrauch" passt die Procraft ganz gut. Die 139,- Anschaffungspreis (hab gesehen, dass sie bei Hibike schon für 109,- zu haben ist  - ja, wenn man einmal beim Händler kauft....) sind ok.
Hoffe, ich konnte dir etwas helfen mit meinem Praxistest 

So siehts nach ner trailigen Talabwärtsfahrt mit eingefahrener Stütze aus, das Rotwild:





... finde es hat was


----------



## Silvermoon (29. Juni 2011)

Mein Neuer ...






Ist der HEX von Giro. Gabs bei www.BrÃ¼gelmann.de fÃ¼r â¬49,95  statt fÃ¼r â¬99,95 - was mich genauso freut wie die Tatsache, dass er super sitzt 

... ist sicher ne gute Investition


----------



## blutbuche (29. Juni 2011)

der giro sieht gut aus - und zu ´nem gutem preis !!


----------



## Deleted168745 (29. Juni 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Mein Neuer ...
> 
> ... ist sicher ne gute Investition



gute Wahl...
und super Schnäppchen gemacht!


----------



## Zeggi (30. Juni 2011)

@Silvermoon

Vielen dank für deinen Bericht 

Ich möchte mir auch eine zulegen, da es bei uns Dienstag dann doch immer mehr zur Sache geht und das ewige hoch und runter doch nervt 

Interessant war auch das mit der Fernbedienung. Jedenfalls bin ich mir jetzt sicher das ich die brauche. Ich habe dann doch lieber beide Hände am Lenker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## innocenta (30. Juni 2011)

@silvermoon: schick!!

ich hab mir gestern schuhe gekauft...und bin gleich eine runde damit gefahren. kein vergleich zu meinen laufschuhen *grins*


----------



## Jason86 (30. Juni 2011)

Die Scott Schuhe sind echt  

 hab sie auch!!!


----------



## innocenta (30. Juni 2011)

find ich auch  schööön und angenehm zu tragen.

jetzt brauch ich nur noch gscheite pedale dazu...ich werd doch spd und bärentatze nehmen...


----------



## Silvermoon (30. Juni 2011)

@ blutbuche & Kilkenny:

...Ã¼ber SchnÃ¤ppchen freu ich mich auch immer diebisch  Und wenn das ganze Paket (Preis und Leistung) stimmt so oder so 
Den gibts ja auch noch in so nem genialen Blau, aber da hab ich mich nicht dran getraut (obwohl das bestimmt ganz schÃ¶n peppt). Den hÃ¤tte es allerdings nicht fÃ¼r â¬49,95 gegeben sondern fÃ¼r den regulÃ¤ren Preis. Auch ein Argument zum dezenten Schwarz zu greifen 


@Zeggi:

Gern geschehen , dafÃ¼r ist das Forum u.a. auch da, dass man Erfahrungen austauschen kann und andere davon im positiven Sinne auch profitieren kÃ¶nnen. Mir hat es in vielen Dingen auch immer wieder mal geholfen und Ã¼ber die Tipps war ich immer sehr dankbar. Ich finds hier einfach


----------



## Littlefoot82 (30. Juni 2011)

Ich hab den Giro Hex auch und ich bin auch super zufrieden damit. Passt wunderbar, ist leicht, merkt man kaum und ist gut belüftet.


----------



## LaCarolina (6. Juli 2011)

Five ten freerider sind da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (8. Juli 2011)

Sehr chic deine FiveTen


----------



## Lykanth (8. Juli 2011)

[Hab im Edit die Fotos noch ma kleiner Skaliert... dachte das Forum macht das automatisch xD]





Oben Links is'n Handgelenksschoner/-stütze, falls man es nicht richtig erkennt. Rest sieht man ja. Zweite Knie-Schienbeinschoner liegt unter dem anderen )

Und mein FullFace von Bell :O





Und in der BMO Bestellung kommen die Tage (oder Wochen-.-) noch:

*Oneal - Blur B1 Goggle Downhill/Motocross Brille - einfarbig (..in Rot natürlich  )




*

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Oneal - Element Jersey Trikot 2011 - schwarz.




*[/FONT]


----------



## Silvermoon (8. Juli 2011)

Schick, schick 
Kann´s ja losgehen 

Hab mir heute bei Brügelmann ein paar neue Langfingerhandschuhe (wer schon mal an Brombeerhecken oder Brennesselansammlungen entlang geschliddert ist, weiß die zu schätzen) bestellt. Da ich noch nen 10,- Gutschein hatte, hab ich mal wieder nen Schnapp gemacht.
Sind die hier: http://www.bruegelmann.de/bekleidung/handschuhe/single-track-womens-glove/233641.html
Und das sie weiss sind find ich nicht schlimm, ich mag weiss!


----------



## innocenta (20. Juli 2011)

@zimtsternchen: gibts schon fotos von der neuen cam? die würd mich ja auch interessieren...


----------



## zimtsternchen (20. Juli 2011)

innocenta schrieb:


> @zimtsternchen: gibts schon fotos von der neuen cam? die würd mich ja auch interessieren...



Guten Morgen 

also die ersten (bewegten) Bilder gibts schon ja. Und alles in allem bin ich mit der Kamera sehr zufrieden. Sie kann mehr als ich bis jetzt so ausprobiert habe und überrascht mich immer wieder aufs Neue   zum Beispiel: Wir haben nach einem Urlaubstag-Einsatz beim abendlichen Begutachten festgestellt, dass die Kamera die an dem Tag gemachten Bilder zu einem kleinen Video zusammengeführt hat Ich weiss bis heute nicht, wie ich das geschafft habe .
Durch die unterschiedlichen Programme kann so ziemlich jeder gute Bilder mit der Kamera machen (Easy-Automatik für Anfänger  für Top-Bilder und für die ambitionierten Fotografen manuelle/individuelle Einstellung von ISO sowie Blenden-und Verschlusszeiten...). Außerdem zeigt sie bei jedem Programm noch eine kurze Erklärung. Sie erkennt automatisch ein Lächeln und setzt entsprechend den Fokus. Diesen wiederum kann man auch wieder manuell selbst wählen. Daneben kann sie noch allerhand andere Sachen: Landschaften, Porträt, Kinder&Tiere, Nachtaufnahmen, Strand, Unterwasser..., Hilfe für Panoramaaufnahmen...
Im Urlaub habe ich mich vornehmlich mit dem Fischaugeneffekt begnügt  (sorgt auf jeden Fall für eine Menge Spaß) und die Highspeedaufnahmen ausprobiert. Die Kamera macht 20 Bilder in diesem Modus und die Auslösung ist auch auf dem Rechner top. Ein paar Videos habe ich auch gedreht. Dabei saß ich in der Gondel und habe versucht die Jungs von oben auf dem Track zu filmen. Die bewegten Bilder (Full HD) lassen sich sehr gut anschauen. Nur hat leider die Verständigung mit den Jungs nicht so ganz gut funktioniert und sie sind mehr oder weniger unter der Gondel rumgehirscht... (Nächste Anschaffung WalkiTalki's )

Summa summarum kann ich sagen, dass sich die Investition gelohnt hat. Die BEdienung ist einfach und man lernt schnell damit umzugehen. Zu dem hat sie eine praktische Größe und lässt sich bequem in die Hosentasche stecken. Zu meiner Schande muss ich aber auch zugeben, dass im Urlaub nicht die gewünschte Menge an Bildern gemacht wurde und ich mich noch nicht ausreichend mit der Kamera beschäftigt habe um das Optimum heraus zuholen... Dafür bin ich auf dem Gebiet aber auch absolute Anfängerin Auf die Erwähnung technischer Daten habe ich an dieser Stelle mal verzichtet, findet sich ja auch super schnell im Netz.

Hier nur ein paar Bilderpröbchen:

Highspeed [FONT="]
[IMG]http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/8/1/2/1/1/_/medium/IMG_0315.JPG[/IMG]
[IMG]http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/8/1/2/1/1/_/medium/IMG_0316.JPG[/IMG]

[/FONT]Highspeed[FONT="]








[/FONT]
Vor dem Zoom[FONT="]
[IMG]http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/8/1/2/1/1/_/medium/IMG_0200a.jpg[/IMG]

[/FONT]Nach dem Zoom[FONT="]




[/FONT]
Liebe zum Detail[FONT="]





 [/FONT]


----------



## innocenta (20. Juli 2011)

na bitte, die sehen für so ein kleines ding aber schon recht gut aus!
damit kann man schon zufrieden sein *daumenhoch*


----------



## innocenta (21. Juli 2011)

so, ich hab mir gestern so ergonomische griffe gekauft - mal sehen, ob die was gegen eingeschlafene hände helfen...nicht schön, aber wenn´s hilft, soll´s mir recht sein.


----------



## M_on_Centurion (28. Juli 2011)

So, die letzten Teile sind angekommen *freu*. 
Ganz besonders freue ich mich auf das:


----------



## blutbuche (28. Juli 2011)

was das für eine ??


----------



## M_on_Centurion (28. Juli 2011)

Ist eine Reba RLT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (29. Juli 2011)

Meine neue Goggle liegt vor meiner Haustür und wartet auf mich


----------



## Senshisan (29. Juli 2011)

yeahhh, es ist da!

allerdings noch nicht ganz fertig montiert 






Edit:
Und mein Helm ist auch endlich da! ^^


----------



## Lori77 (3. August 2011)

Mein neues Radtrikot für 59,95 statt 79,95:
http://www.bikemeile24.de/bekleidung-damen/radtrikots-gonso/angel/black


----------



## blutbuche (4. August 2011)

.....unser neues speci hält am samstag einzug


----------



## MelleD (4. August 2011)

Senshisan schrieb:


> yeahhh, es ist da!
> 
> Edit:
> Und mein Helm ist auch endlich da! ^^


Haben will  musstest du den Amerika bestellen?


----------



## Senshisan (4. August 2011)

MelleD schrieb:


> Haben will  musstest du den Amerika bestellen?



ja musste ich, in Deutschland oder GB gabs den in S nicht mehr 

und heute ist noch die passende Goggle-Brille gekommen


----------



## Noxya (5. August 2011)

Echt toller Helm & Goggle  
*neid*


----------



## Lyndwyn (5. August 2011)

Wow, Senshisan. Sehr chic!


----------



## Senshisan (5. August 2011)

*rotwerd* Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (6. August 2011)

Neue Goggle, nach einem neuen Helm wird noch gefahndet


----------



## Silvermoon (6. August 2011)

Hmmm, an der Trinkflasche konnte ich nicht einfach vorbeigehen!

Haben musste  Passt doch soooooo schön zum neuen Rotwild......


----------



## missmarple (7. August 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Hmmm, an der Trinkflasche konnte ich nicht einfach vorbeigehen!
> 
> Haben musste  Passt doch soooooo schön zum neuen Rotwild......



Guter Kauf, so eine hab ich auch!


----------



## Senshisan (7. August 2011)

@Melle: gefällt


----------



## Silvermoon (12. August 2011)

Endlich daaaaaaaaaa 

....die neuen Teile für´s Fully!!!

Ein Easton EC 90 Carbon Riser Lenker in mattschwarz und ein Paar Sixpack - Icon - MG - Plattform-Pedale in rot.

.... so, und heute Morgen (Samstag) gleich mal montiert *freu*


----------



## Principiante (17. August 2011)

*Yeeh!! Endlich ist sie meins'!*



Freu mich voll!
...Das Geräusch... keine Klingel kommt da noch mit 

LG, Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (20. August 2011)

Heute gekommen  - meine neuen SIXSIXONE - Schuhe für die Plattformpedale. Da die Fiveten zu breit und zu klobig für meine Füßchen sind, waren diese hier, hoffentlich, ne gute Alternative. 
Mal sehn, wie die sich mit den Plattformpedalen von Sixpack "vertragen" 

Im Vergleich zu meinem MTB-Klick-Schuhen sind die von den "Ausmaßen" echt ok - find ich. (links oben noch im Vergleich zu einer Katzenpfote *grins*)


----------



## MissQuax (22. August 2011)

Principiante schrieb:


> ...Das Geräusch... keine Klingel kommt da noch mit
> 
> LG, Principiante!




Geil!!!


----------



## wildbiker (22. August 2011)

Bald endlich ne ordentliche AM/Enduro-Hose... allerdings noch aufm Weg zu mir..
Platzangst Black Jack, mitm 2. FB-Account sogar noch 10 Eu gespart.. Danke RoseGutscheinaktion..


----------



## LaCarolina (28. August 2011)

Adios, Juicy 3....

bienvenido XT 785


----------



## Silvermoon (28. August 2011)

So, endlich habe ich sie montiert, die neuen Sixpack Icon-MG-Plattform-Pedale in Rot. Zwar waren sie mal kurz dran, aber da waren meine Schuhe noch nicht da und der Marathon stand an. Also, Klickpedale wieder dran und mit dem altbewährten Material gefahren.
Heute, endlich, die erste längere Tour mit den Flats und den SixSixOne Schuhen gemacht. Als alte Klickie-Fahrerin echt gewöhnungsbedürftig, finde ich. Nun ja, das wird sicher noch. Aber ich finds gar nicht mal so schlecht, gerade in Trails fühl ich mich was sicherer und genau das ist was für mein angeknackstes Ego .
Wehrmutstropfen bei der Geschichte: Die Schuhe haben nicht den erhofften Grip auf dem Pedal, wie ich es mir vorgestellt hatte. Glaube, die Sohle ist ein Ticken zu hart. Aber wenn ihr von den FiveTen hier so schwärmt, die förmlich "kleben", habe ich sicherlich die falsche Wahl getroffen 
Vielleicht muss ich ja noch ein wenig an meiner Technik feilen  - ungewohnt ist es schon 

Und so schaut´s aus:





...finde, die passen echt gut zu den roten Details am Bike


----------



## Veloce (28. August 2011)

Ich bin auch von Klicks auf Flats mit Fiveten  umgestiegen .
Am Anfang gleich ne 90 km Tour . Hardcore für Fußsohlen und Waden und ich war erst mal gefrustet weil mir einfach die Technik gefehlt hat .
Nach diversen Touren , Steilkurventraining und Bikeparkeinsatz komme ich damit immer besser klar . Es entspannt natürlich auch die Birne an schwierigeren Passagen und die Sohlenklebkraft ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben.


----------



## LaCarolina (28. August 2011)

Schick, schick die neuen Pedalen. Wirst Dich schnell dran gewöhnen, ich hab mich auch umgewöhnt und fahre jetzt viel entspannter.


----------



## Mausoline (28. August 2011)

Ich bin den AX mit den Klickies gefahren (vorher halb/halb) und es war super.
Durch die niedrige Überstandshöhe und Klickies ganz leicht eingestellt, war es nie ein Problem kurzfristig, plötzlich ab und aufzusteigen, kein Hängenbleiben, egal auf welchen Wegen und Steigungen. Kein Sturz, nicht mal ein Kratzer etc. Top 

....aber Silvermoon, sieht super aus !


----------



## Silvermoon (29. August 2011)

Veloce" data-source="post: 8666987"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Ich bin auch von Klicks auf Flats mit Fiveten  umgestiegen .
> ....Hardcore für Fußsohlen und Waden und ich war erst mal gefrustet weil mir einfach die Technik gefehlt hat....



Hmmm, hab scheinbar doch die falschen Schuhe gekauft - Mist!!!
Die Technik fehlt mir auch noch ganz schön. Irgendwelche Tipps, was - wie - wo  Kam mir mit den Flats so "unbeholfen" vor. Weiß auch nicht, irgendwie hatte ich nie so die richtige Fußstellung bzw. Position gefunden, war ständig am korrigieren, bei nem Sprung hätte es mich fast gelegt, weil ich keinen Halt hatte (was ja bei Klickies immer wunderbar funktionierte: das Rad hing am Fuß - ich hing gestern fast sonst wo ) Bin dann nicht mehr gesprungen  Alles nicht so einfach....


----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. August 2011)

Das wird mit der Zeit! Mir ging es anfangs ähnlich, jetzt komme ich mit beiden Systemen gut klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (30. August 2011)

Das wird schon, Silvermoon. 
Mit ein bisschen ausprobieren klappt das schon, einfach weitermachen.


----------



## blutbuche (30. August 2011)

@melle : .... da verkauft einer ein LILA torque in bikemarkt ....


----------



## MelleD (30. August 2011)

Jooo  Gerade gesehen. 
Geld ist aufm Konto...mhhh... Ich könnte


----------



## zimtsternchen (30. August 2011)

Zum Studienabschluss...

von meinen Eltern ein Gutschein für eine neue "Kopfbedeckung". Ergebnis: 










*FREUUUUUDE*


----------



## Matzell (30. August 2011)

Hach Helm hab ich auch Gute wahl


----------



## MelleD (30. August 2011)

Ladys only, Schatz


----------



## blutbuche (31. August 2011)

@melle : ..schlag zu ... - das lila bike betreffend , mein ´ich ...


----------



## Matzell (31. August 2011)

sry "bin schon wieder weg"


----------



## Principiante (31. August 2011)

MelleD schrieb:


> Jooo  Gerade gesehen.
> Geld ist aufm Konto...mhhh... Ich könnte



Eh Melle, der Preis für den Rahmen ist ein Witz.

Schlag zu!

LG, Principiante!

P.S.: Noch nebenbei, das Torque fährt sich erste Sahne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (31. August 2011)

@melle : ..war das weisse mit der lila schrift damals nicht auch ´n torque ????? oder verwechsel´ich da was ????


----------



## Silvermoon (2. September 2011)

Nach meinem Plattform-Pedal-Schuh-Fehlgriff endlich die Richtigen gefunden:

FiveTen Karver Women 

Sind echt bequem, passen super uuuuunnnnnnd was das Wichtigste ist, die geben nen super Halt auf den Plattform-Pedalen 
Warum hab ich die mir nicht gleich geholt - grmmmmpfff -


----------



## blutbuche (2. September 2011)

geht halt echt nix über 510 !!!


----------



## MelleD (3. September 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @melle : ..war das weisse mit der lila schrift damals nicht auch ´n torque ????? oder verwechsel´ich da was ????



Nee, das war nen Nerve, die Frauenversion davon. Zum gemütlichen Tourenfahren, welches aber nach der Zeit an seine Grenzen kam... leider 
Ich behalte erstmal noch meine "Transe"... Nächstes Jahr nach Saisonende mal nach was neuem gucken, hab meinen Rahmen gerade mal nen 3/4 Jahr 
Ausserdem hab ich mir gestern nen Wii Fitboard gekauft (wollt ich scho immer haben)... Reicht erstmal mit Geldausgeben.
Maloja-Hose noch gekauft, sollte die Tage ankommen


----------



## blutbuche (3. September 2011)

die in lila  cord???? die hab ich auch - am schönsten is der grüne knopf


----------



## blutbuche (5. September 2011)

...heute gekauft - passt wie a.. auf eimer zum frog


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (5. September 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> die in lila  cord???? die hab ich auch - am schönsten is der grüne knopf


 Genau die


----------



## The_Kat (5. September 2011)

endlich meine  und ich geb sie nieeeee mehr her


----------



## blutbuche (6. September 2011)

..bis dich das "spiel" nervt .... 5 leute , die eine haben , bemängeln es mitlerweile ... schade , hätte auch interesse dran gehabt ...


----------



## Veloce (6. September 2011)

Das Spiel an meiner Command Post ist so minimal und das Fahren damit
so genial


----------



## HiFi XS (6. September 2011)

Wie lange fährst du die Veloce?


----------



## The_Kat (6. September 2011)

also meine Reverb hat minimal Spiel, lass es 0,5mm bis 1mm radial sein...(wenn überhaupt)
beim fahren macht sich das gar nicht bemerkbar und kann die vorteile, die für mich überwiegen, nicht mindern 

ich ärger mich nur, dass ich sie mir nicht schon früher gekauft hab


----------



## Tatü (6. September 2011)

The_Kat schrieb:


> also meine Reverb hat minimal Spiel, lass es 0,5mm bis 1mm radial sein...(wenn überhaupt)
> beim fahren macht sich das gar nicht bemerkbar und kann die vorteile, die für mich überwiegen, nicht mindern
> 
> ich ärger mich nur, dass ich sie mir nicht schon früher gekauft hab



eine indiskrete Frage: wieviel wiegst du? 
ich habe mir jetzt die gravity dropper gekauft da ich es nur schwer geschafft habe die reverb runter zu bekommen.


----------



## The_Kat (6. September 2011)

als ob wir freauen gern über unser Gewicht reden 

aber 59kg bringen die reverb in die knie  und die geht so leicht, da kann ich getrost noch paar kilo abnehmen 
wieviel wiegst du, dass die sich nicht bändigen lässt


----------



## The_Kat (6. September 2011)

freude, heut ist doch tatsächlich das lang ersehnte päckchen gekommen 







der urlaub kann kommen


----------



## Tatü (6. September 2011)

The_Kat schrieb:


> als ob wir freauen gern über unser Gewicht reden
> 
> aber 59kg bringen die reverb in die knie  und die geht so leicht, da kann ich getrost noch paar kilo abnehmen
> wieviel wiegst du, dass die sich nicht bändigen lässt



Danke 50, mit weniger Luftdruck kommt die Stütze nicht mehr richtig hoch. Ich bekomm sie schon runter muß aber den richtigen Druckpunkt erwischen und auf demTrail wenn es schnell gehen muß klappt so etwas nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (6. September 2011)

The_Kat schrieb:


> freude, heut ist doch tatsächlich das lang ersehnte päckchen gekommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehr, sehr fein


----------



## The_Kat (6. September 2011)

Tatü schrieb:


> Danke 50, mit weniger Luftdruck kommt die Stütze nicht mehr richtig hoch. Ich bekomm sie schon runter muß aber den richtigen Druckpunkt erwischen und auf demTrail wenn es schnell gehen muß klappt so etwas nicht.




hm, also bei mir geht das super. ich probier allerdings gleich immer beim losfahren ob sie auch richtig funktioniert....aber bin sie auch erst 200km gefahren...


----------



## Lyndwyn (6. September 2011)

The_Kat schrieb:


> freude, heut ist doch tatsächlich das lang ersehnte päckchen gekommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich liebäugle auch mit dem Trikot


----------



## Nuala (6. September 2011)

das jersey habe ich auch, aber in rot


----------



## Veloce (7. September 2011)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Wie lange fährst du die Veloce?



Die 100er fast ein Jahr und die 125er 5 Monate .
Ist ne schöne simple mechanische  Stütze mit Setback und 3 Positionen


----------



## scylla (7. September 2011)

Meine Command Post hatte anfangs fast kein Spiel (das musste man schon per Hand "erwackeln" und mit der Lupe suchen), aber nach nur 2 Wochen Quälen auf GC im Frühjahr hat sie schon so gewackelt, dass man es beim Treten unangenehm wahrgenommen hat. Die Absenkfunktion hat bisher noch nicht darunter gelitten, aber das Seitenspiel nervt. Ich tu mir schwer damit, mich daran zu gewöhnen, dass der Sattel seitlich mitgeht, wenn ich Druck aufs Pedal geben will.
Scheint leider ein systeminhärenter Fehler zu sein. Die Buchsen müssen ja etwas Spiel haben, sonst könnte man die Stütze ja nicht ein- und ausfahren... dass das dann irgendwann unter ständiger Belastung ausschlägt ist mehr oder weniger logisch. Enttäuschend finde ich halt, dass das so schnell passiert. Ich warte jetzt darauf, dass mal einer mit einer "Neuerfindung" der Remotestütze auf den Markt kommt, vor ich es wieder wage.


----------



## blutbuche (7. September 2011)

bei meinem kumpel war das erste spiel bei der reverb auch schon nach ganz kurzer zeit zu spüren und nach ca. 1 monat ist es schon recht ordentlich - auch so , dass es ihn stört ... scheint eine kinderkrankheit zu sein - in 1 jahr sieht das sicher schon anders aus ...


----------



## The_Kat (7. September 2011)

wir werden sehen wie sich meine stütze macht, werde rückmeldung geben 
solang ich beim pedalieren nix vom spiel merke ist mir das eigentlich auch egal...


----------



## M_on_Centurion (8. September 2011)

Passend zur Jahreszeit mal wieder etwas Futter für den Kleiderschrank:





Der Regen kann kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (9. September 2011)

M_on_Centurion schrieb:


> Passend zur Jahreszeit mal wieder etwas Futter für den Kleiderschrank:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gute Wahl !
Hab meine Vaudee Regenhose auch schon lange .


----------



## M_on_Centurion (10. September 2011)

Ich bin auch schon richtig gespannt,wie die Sachen so sind, konnte sie bisher noch nicht ausprobieren.  Letztes Jahr hatte ich nur meine Uralt-Regenhose vom Aldi, die habe ich jetzt aber entsorgt, da sie nicht mehr dicht war.


----------



## Principiante (13. September 2011)

Hi!


Mein neues Shirt!






Ein Freund hat mir noch die Augen von no fear raufgesprüht 





Greets, P.!


----------



## vivi. (28. September 2011)

Hab heut auch mein Paket erhalten.. leider fällt Protektorenunterhose mindestens zwei Nummern zu klein aus 

Dafür sind Oakley Goggle, Trikot und Hose toll..


----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. Oktober 2011)

nachdem sich meine schönen NC17 Pedale am Wochenende in ihre Bestandteile aufgelöst haben, hab ich mir neue gekauft, sie sind grüüün und sehen guuuut aus 

(Ein neues iPhone ist auch im Anmarsch, dann sehen solche 'malschnellgeknipst' Fotos in Zukunft auch besser aus  )


----------



## Silvermoon (25. Oktober 2011)

hi hi hi, die gleichen Pedale habe ich auch an meinem Hirschen - nur in Rot 
Gute Wahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (25. Oktober 2011)

ich habe die pedale auch, die mache hinreißende muster auf den waden


----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. Oktober 2011)

ach, die können auch nicht mehr schlimmer werden (die Waden)


----------



## Nuala (26. Oktober 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ach, die können auch nicht mehr schlimmer werden (die Waden)



hehe, geht mir ähnlich. bei mir lenken allerdings die riesigen narben auf den knien (bin als kind mal die treppe runtergefallen und in einem großen aquarium mit den knien gelandet) von denen auf den waden sehr gut ab


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. Dezember 2011)

ein Paket voller X.0 fürs neue Bike


----------



## MelleD (7. Dezember 2011)

Schick


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. Dezember 2011)

und noch die passenden Bremsen dazu


----------



## VeloWoman (8. Dezember 2011)

The_Kat schrieb:


> freude, heut ist doch tatsächlich das lang ersehnte päckchen gekommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

schicki...
Kenn mich mit den marken noch net soo aus. Welche wäre denn das?
Danköö


----------



## Frau Rauscher (8. Dezember 2011)

Maloja


----------



## VeloWoman (9. Dezember 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Maloja



ich globs ja..als ob ich es geahnt habe. Habe bisher nämlich nur Sachen von maloja und Vaude.

Diesen..ähmmm...Fahrradbody in marineblau *schwärm*


----------



## Kati318 (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich muss mich auch als VAUDE Fan outen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Die Klamotten sind einfach klasse und so gab es jetzt eine neue Softshell Jacke + Hose. Bin somit bestens gerüstet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VeloWoman (9. Dezember 2011)

*like*

In der Farbe wird mein neues Radel Mitte des jahres <3


----------



## Frau Rauscher (9. Dezember 2011)

wo wir gerade bei Vaude und dieser Farbe sind... diese Hose war um die Hälfte reduziert, und da _musste_  ich sie einfach kaufen, dabei wollte ich wirklich kein Geld mehr ausgeben


----------



## Kati318 (10. Dezember 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> wo wir gerade bei Vaude und dieser Farbe sind... diese Hose war um die Hälfte reduziert, und da _musste_  ich sie einfach kaufen, dabei wollte ich wirklich kein Geld mehr ausgeben




... das kann ich gut verstehen, die sieht einfach klasse aus!!!

LG


----------



## Frau Rauscher (10. Dezember 2011)

jipiie, neue Laufräder für mein Stumpi!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (10. Dezember 2011)

Sicher schön leicht, oder?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (10. Dezember 2011)

ja  1490 inkl. Ventile und Band, ich werde sie tubeless fahren...
Morgen kann ich sie hoffentlich montieren


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab auch versucht, die Crest tubeless mit normalen Reifen zu fahren, hab´s aber nicht hinbekommen. Vielleicht starte ich nochmal einen Versuch... Nimmst du Tubeless-Reifen oder normale und wenn normale, welche? Aus den Michelins pfeifts überall raus, soviel Milch kann man garnicht reinschütten. Und mit meinen Contis hab ich´s noch nicht probiert.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. Dezember 2011)

ich hab auf meinen bisherigen DT Swiss Felgen Fat Alberts montiert, einer tubeless, und einer nur tubeless ready... war ein bisschen mühsam, aber wir haben das mit viel Seife dicht bekommen. Ich hoffe das klappt jetzt auch hier so gut


----------



## scylla (13. Dezember 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich hab auch versucht, die Crest tubeless mit normalen Reifen zu fahren, hab´s aber nicht hinbekommen. Vielleicht starte ich nochmal einen Versuch... Nimmst du Tubeless-Reifen oder normale und wenn normale, welche? Aus den Michelins pfeifts überall raus, soviel Milch kann man garnicht reinschütten. Und mit meinen Contis hab ich´s noch nicht probiert.



Komisch, meine Erfahrungen mit Michelin Reifen und tubeless sind eigentlich ganz gut. Mein Freund fährt viel Wild Grip und Wild Rock, die gingen bisher auf den Notubes Felgen immer recht problemlos dicht. Die Karkasse ist eigentlich gar kein Problem, die ist manchmal sogar ohne Milch schon dicht. Problematisch kann es höchstens sein, den Reifenwulst "dicht" ins Felgenhorn zu befördern. Ganz anders hingegen die "normalen" Conti Reifen (Baron 2.3 und RQ 2.2). Da pfeift's wirklich raus wie blöd, und ungeschickter Weise werden die auch im Gebrauch nicht wirklich dichter (die Milch hält nicht gescheit und somit gehen die kleinen Löchlein in der Karkasse immer wieder auf, bzw. es kommen sehr schnell neue hinzu bei seitlichem Felskontakt).
Ich selbst habe aktuell auf einem LRS mit Crest "normale" Maxxis Advantage tubeless montiert. Auch hier kein Problem mit Undichtigkeit. Allerdings musste ich erst mal ein paar km mit Schlauch fahren, um den Reifen dazu zu bewegen, sich gut ins Felgenhorn zu setzen. Aber seitdem er drin ist springt er auch nicht mehr raus, wenn ich die Luft komplett ablasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. Dezember 2011)

@ scylla: Aber ihr fahrt die tubeless Versionen? Ich hab´s mit nem normalen Reifen probiert. Vielleicht probier ich es nochmal mit paar alten tubeless Reifen von meinem Mann. Aber ich hab schon das Band nicht ordentlich in die Felge bekommen, hatte das etwas breitere. Verwendet ihr das auch? Mein Mann ist eigentlich der Super-Radl-Bastler, er bekommt normalerweise alles hin, auch wenn manchmal bißl flucht (besser, ich ergreife dann die Flucht  ) aber damit hat er dann entnervt aufgegeben. Zuvor hatte ich ganz normale Mavic Crossmaxx und tubeless Alberts, das war okay, auch wenn die Dinger schwer auf die Felge gingen.


----------



## scylla (13. Dezember 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> @ scylla: Aber ihr fahrt die tubeless Versionen?



Mein Freund fährt aus Gewichtsgründen die normalen Michelin-Reifen, also nicht die Tubeless-Variante. 
Seit kurzem werden wohl die normalen Reifen vom Hersteller auch schon als tubeless-ready verkauft. Mein Freund meinte allerdings, dass sich de facto nichts geändert hat an den Reifen. Er hat die schon immer recht einfach dicht bekommen, auch bevor "tubeless-ready" drauf stand. 

Felgenband ist das Notubes Yellow-Tape. Breite von dem Band weiß ich aktuell nicht im Kopf, aber ist ja meistens angegeben, wofür es passt. In jedem Fall nicht das ganz breite für die Flow, sondern das schmälere. 

Eventuell könnte es auch helfen, ein Rimstrip reinzulegen, wenn die Reifen nicht so richtig im Felgenhorn halten wollen.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (13. Dezember 2011)

also, Zwischenbericht, der schon einen Sommer gefahrene Fat Albert TL ready auf die Crest, zack Plöp plöpp, und dicht  (Der war ja aber schon mit Dichtmilch "getränkt")

Der nagelneue Fat Albert TL ready auf der hinteren Felge macht noch ein bisschen Kummer, will nicht so recht, aber ich drehe und pumpe hier fleißig und bekomm das noch hin  Es wird schon besser...

Edit: Übeltäter gefunden, das Ventil sitzt nicht richtig, muss ich wohl nochmal richten


----------



## scylla (14. Dezember 2011)

Ventile nehm ich gerne von DT (die Tricon sind richtig gut) oder Mavic.
Die Notubes taugen mit nicht so recht, da der Gummistopfen imho etwas schwachbrüstig ausgeführt ist. An der Stelle wurden früher oder später alle Notubes-Ventile bei mir undicht.


----------



## MelleD (16. Dezember 2011)

Mein Nikolausgeschenk...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (17. Dezember 2011)

Aufkleber für die Gabel? Wo gibts denn sowas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (17. Dezember 2011)

japp, für die Gabel, kannste dir hier bei "schneidwerk" bestellen.


----------



## blutbuche (17. Dezember 2011)

brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr - pink  ..


----------



## Senshisan (18. Dezember 2011)

@melle: Sehr sehr cool!! Pink rockt!


----------



## MelleD (19. Dezember 2011)

Nu muss ich nur noch die Geduld aufbringen, die Teile dranzumachen *graus*
Und ich bin so ne hibbelige 

Danke, find die auch schnicke


----------



## 00helga (21. Dezember 2011)

bin gespannt auf's Ergebnis!  
zeig's dann mal, ja?


----------



## MelleD (21. Dezember 2011)

Selbstverständlich


----------



## Senshisan (25. Dezember 2011)

Juhhuuuu, mein schatz hat mir zu Weihnachten die coole Jacke von Platzangst geschenkt  





Quelle: Bike Mail Order


----------



## cytrax (27. Dezember 2011)

Trailtech  Hab ich auch


----------



## Senshisan (30. Dezember 2011)

juuuhhhuuu, Ebay machts möglich!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. Dezember 2011)

Griffe, Sattel und ein anderer Dämpfer für mein Enduro 

500 Gramm gespart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tine3105 (6. Januar 2012)

Hier meine neuen Eroberungen...

wollte endlich mal eine weite Bikeshort haben....

Hab zum glück gleich ein Schnäppchen gemacht........von 74 Euro auf 25 Euro reduziert.

Ist eine Hose von Cube...find sie total toll, wegen den Pünktchen....und vorallem sie passt zu allem...man kann also alle Trikotfarben dazu anziehen..die meisten sind nämlich in Pink und türkis bei mir 

Und ich hab mir noch ein paar Five Ten Freerider Schuhe geleistet...passend zu meinem neuen Bike das weiß-türkis ist...
hatte vorher Bikeschuhe von Pearl Izumi die waren ohne jeglichen Halt und Grip...
Bin mal gespannt wie die Five Ten Schuhe sind :9... optisch sind sie schonmal Top...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (6. Januar 2012)

mein LIeblingsschuh  Hab ich auch in dieser Farbe


----------



## Tine3105 (6. Januar 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> mein LIeblingsschuh  Hab ich auch in dieser Farbe



Cool ... sow ie ich im I-net gelesen hab, ist das ja wohl ein Auslaufmodell? Hatte ganz schön Mühe sie noch in Größe 39 zu bekommen.... fallen sie eher größer oder kleiner oder halt normal aus?
Und vorallem wie ist der Grip so?


Ich freu mich so auf die tollen Schuhe


----------



## Frau Rauscher (6. Januar 2012)

Auslaufmodell? Schade 
Ich finde sie fallen normal aus...


----------



## Veloce (6. Januar 2012)

Die hätte ich auch schon längst wenn `s sie in 37 geben würde


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. Januar 2012)

kleines goldiges Teilchen


----------



## Tatü (30. Januar 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> kleines goldiges Teilchen



viel Spaß, die funktionniert super


----------



## eleo (31. Januar 2012)

so Mädels, 
jetz bin ich mal dran 
mein Equipment für die kommende Saison endlich beisammen!

Bike: Kona Operator mit DH Upgrade
Hose: OBG 
Helm: TLD D2 Superstar  
Brille: Adidas ID2 mit Lila Frame
Handschuhe: Troyan Gloves
Schuhe: Five Ten Zebra
Ellbogen-und Knieschoner: IXS Hack
und mein Panzer kommt noch, das wird ein TLD BP750.
Trikot hab ich keines, da zieh ich immer normale T-shirts an.


----------



## Silvermoon (31. Januar 2012)

@ eleo:

huuuiiiii, sooooo viele tolle Sachen  Da freut man sich doch schon im Vorfeld, das alles endlich anziehen zu dürfen, oder??? Die Hose finde ich superschön!!!

Viel Spaß mit den neuen Teilen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (31. Januar 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Die Hose


gibt's für 69,95 

*Obg Mtb Hose Chevron blau*


----------



## Tatü (31. Januar 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> gibt's fÃ¼r â¬69,95
> 
> *Obg Mtb Hose Chevron blau*



die Hose finde ich auch super. Ist der Stoff eher dicker? Wie fÃ¤llt die von der GrÃ¶Ãe aus da es eine Herrenhose ist?


----------



## Votec Tox (31. Januar 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> gibt's für 69,95
> 
> *Obg Mtb Hose Chevron blau*



Danke für den Tip!
Und die gleiche als Shorts gibts da für 54.-Euro,
wobei mir die lange Hose gut gefällt.


----------



## eleo (1. Februar 2012)

Hi Mädels, 
ich hab mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt. 
Die OBG Hose ist eine Short ;D
Stoff ist sehr dick und reißfest, dennoch gut belüftet und sau bequem (hatte sie auch schon kurz fürs cc an)
Bezüglich der Größe stimmt das eigentlich mit meiner Hosengröße überein.


----------



## zimtstern4 (6. Februar 2012)

Mädels, was habt ihr denn so für Schuhe?? 

Lg Nici


----------



## Silvermoon (6. Februar 2012)

zimtstern4 schrieb:


> Mädels, was habt ihr denn so für Schuhe??
> 
> Lg Nici



....*FiveTen Karver Women * Bin letztes Jahr von Klick- auf Plattformpedale umgestiegen und die FiveTen sind für Flats das Nonplusultra  
In meinen Klickiezeiten hatte ich den Taho Women von Specialized. Auch ein toller Tourenschuh, mit dem konnte man wenigstens bequem laufen (dank Gummisohle) ohne rumzueiern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (6. Februar 2012)

Nix geht über FiveTen  
Der Halt ist einfach super.
Hab die hier, machen zwar keinen schlanken Fuß... Aber braucht man auch nicht


----------



## zimtstern4 (6. Februar 2012)

Oh, die sind wirklich schön...und das lila passt super zu meiner neuen Hose. 
Die werde ich mir bestellen.

Vielen Dank!!

Lg Nici


----------



## Frau Rauscher (6. Februar 2012)

unterscheiden sich die five ten Damenmodelle nur durch die Optik von den normalen? Oder sind die auch anders geschnitten?

Ich möchte zu meinen mittlerweile recht ausgelatschten Freerider noch ein Paar Impact kaufen.

(für die Klickies trage ich Shimano und Specialized Schuhe)


----------



## scylla (6. Februar 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> unterscheiden sich die five ten Damenmodelle nur durch die Optik von den normalen? Oder sind die auch anders geschnitten?
> 
> Ich möchte zu meinen mittlerweile recht ausgelatschten Freerider noch ein Paar Impact kaufen.
> 
> (für die Klickies trage ich Shimano und Specialized Schuhe)



manche modelle bei 5.10 gibt's in der herren-version nur ab größe 41
die damenmodelle gibt's in kleinen größen.
ansonsten nur optik

(die ganz normalen 5.10 impact high ohne damen... gibt's seit einiger zeit auch in "klein". den hohen schaft finde ich gut )


----------



## mangolassi (6. Februar 2012)

Also ich hab die grauen Karver Woman da oben und das entsprechende Herrenmodell dazu in der gleichen Grösse und die sind genau gleich. Die Damenschuhe haben nur keine Luftlöcher und halten deshalb mehr Regen aus. Gibts nur leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (6. Februar 2012)

danke! grundsätzlich passen mir Herrenschuhe besser, da ich breite Füße habe... Und mit Größe 40/41 ist das auch selten ein Problem, zum Glück  Hat mich aber jetzt trotzdem interessiert...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (16. Februar 2012)

heute hab ich sie mitgenommen


----------



## Tine3105 (18. Februar 2012)

Hier meine heiß ersehnte IXS Bikehose.... bei dem blöden Wetter wollte ich einfach nur eine "gute Laune" Hose haben... find sie absolut cool in diesen Farben....mal was andres als schwarz und rot


----------



## wildbiker (18. Februar 2012)

Umstieg von Clickies auf Flatpedale und Schuhe. Ist die Lieferzeit von Five Ten immer so lang? (musste ca. 3 Wochen drauf warten), sind aber nun endlich da...







und die gabs auch noch


----------



## mangolassi (19. Februar 2012)

> Ist die Lieferzeit von Five Ten immer so lang? (musste ca. 3 Wochen drauf warten)


*




*im Oktober 2010 Vororder gemacht, im August 2011 Schuhe bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (20. Februar 2012)

Nee, letzte Woche im  Januar bestellt, bekommen voriges WE... Ists 2012er Modell...


----------



## So-wo (21. Februar 2012)

Welche Schuh Gr. Hast du ...
Ich habe mir die bestellt aber ich befürchte die sind zu klein sind zwar 5,5 aber glaube nicht 
EU sondern US   da habe ich nicht drauf geachtet .kommen aus callifornien ,sind ja noch nicht da bin auch schon ganz gespannt aber für den fall das deine Füße kleiner sind als 38 
Gruß 
Sonny


----------



## wildbiker (21. Februar 2012)

Hab Schuhgröße 39. Bestellt aber 39,5 und die passt perfekt. Einige Schuh-Marken scheinen unterschiedlich auszufallen bspw. in Nike-Schuhen hab ich Größe 40.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (23. Februar 2012)

noch was für unter den Schuh


----------



## karous (28. Februar 2012)

schönes Pedal  wie groß ist das ungefähr?
Ich suche noch Pedale mit einer nicht allzu großen Aufstandsfläche (hab ja auch keine riesen Füße ). Gehen die Skywalker da?


----------



## Katinka87 (28. Februar 2012)

Hey Mädelz 

Nachdem ich am we so den Hintern voll bekommen hab, hab ich mir Gestern ma en neuen SSchutz und so Kleinigkeiten gekauft, die Hupe musste sein  sah so süüüß aus ;O
 LG


----------



## _SpongeBob_ (28. Februar 2012)

Katinka87 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich am we so den Hintern voll bekommen hab,...



Pics?


----------



## Katinka87 (28. Februar 2012)

nöp


----------



## _SpongeBob_ (28. Februar 2012)

Komm´ schon, zier Dich nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Katinka87 (28. Februar 2012)

^^wat du wolle...hab ich net eh


----------



## mara174 (28. Februar 2012)

Katinka87 schrieb:


> Hey Mädelz
> 
> Nachdem ich am we so den Hintern voll bekommen hab, hab ich mir Gestern ma en neuen SSchutz und so Kleinigkeiten gekauft, die Hupe musste sein  sah so süüüß aus ;O
> LG



Die Hupe ist top!
Die will mein Schatz auch haben!!!


----------



## Katinka87 (28. Februar 2012)

Jau voll  Sharky  hab sie heute leider noch nicht ans bike gemacht, aber morgen


----------



## _SpongeBob_ (28. Februar 2012)

Dann aber Pics nicht vergessen!


----------



## Katinka87 (28. Februar 2012)

werds versuchen^^


----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. Februar 2012)

karous schrieb:


> schönes Pedal  wie groß ist das ungefähr?
> Ich suche noch Pedale mit einer nicht allzu großen Aufstandsfläche (hab ja auch keine riesen Füße ). Gehen die Skywalker da?



die sind schon recht groß.. schau mal bei NC17, meine ersten Pedale waren diese hier, die fallen recht klein aus 
http://www.nc-17shop.de/index.php?cPath=3_22_83


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (28. Februar 2012)

Katinka87 schrieb:


> Hey Mädelz
> 
> Nachdem ich am we so den Hintern voll bekommen hab, hab ich mir Gestern ma en neuen SSchutz und so Kleinigkeiten gekauft, die Hupe musste sein  sah so süüüß aus ;O
> LG



und  nicht vergessen  beim X - Blade  nach der Montage die  Schrauben an den Scharnieren fest zu ziehen


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (28. Februar 2012)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Umstieg von Clickies auf Flatpedale und Schuhe. Ist die Lieferzeit von Five Ten immer so lang? (musste ca. 3 Wochen drauf warten), sind aber nun endlich da...




Ich kann das nur bestätigen. Ich hab zwar keine 3 Wochen warten müssen, aber ich musste zweimal nachbestellen bei Bikemailorder weil es (wie immer) genau meine Größe nicht gab - und jedes mal hat es mindestens 14 Tage gedauert.



EDIT: Sorry, ich merke gerade das ich hier ja garnicht posten sollte.


----------



## Katinka87 (29. Februar 2012)

Veloce" data-source="post: 9253857"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> und  nicht vergessen  beim X - Blade  nach der Montage die  Schrauben an den Scharnieren fest zu ziehen



jau habsch, danke 

so und ein pic von captain sharky  

lg


----------



## mara174 (2. März 2012)

Katinka87 schrieb:


> jau habsch, danke
> 
> so und ein pic von captain sharky
> 
> lg



Sharky ist toll! 
Ist auch richtig laut,was!?

Das Rad macht auch nen guten Eindruck. Ist zwar nicht meine Farbkombi aber die ROSE Bikes sollen schon klasse sein, da wirst du deinen Spass mit haben, wah...?


----------



## Katinka87 (2. März 2012)

ziemlich quietschig ja 

Danke^^ ,ansonsten doch bin ich bisher super zufrieden mit dem Bike 
War mir zwar am überlegen ob Hardtail oder Fully, aber Hardtail passt schon besser zu mir, da ich ja nicht nur im Gelände fahre,  km damit zurücklegen möchte, zur Arbeit fahrn usw. was ich vorher nicht wusste, dass die Gabel sich blockieren lässt  kommt mir ganz zugute. 


LG


----------



## miramosh (8. März 2012)

Platzangst Entire Woman black - Größe M

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/14805169/2012-03-08 06.43.57.jpg

Leatt Brace GPX ADV II - Größe S

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/14805169/2012-03-08 06.38.26.jpg


----------



## miramosh (8. März 2012)

uund, diese hier hab ich noch zu weihnachten bekommen : )

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/14805169/Troy lee lopes.jpg


----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. März 2012)

Mädchenkram, und OHNE Taschen am Rücken 
eigentlich war ich skeptisch, aber angezogen sehen die echt gut aus, und passen erstaunlicherweise zu all meinen Hosen 

zwei, weil ich mich nicht entscheiden kann


----------



## chayenne06 (11. März 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Mädchenkram, und OHNE Taschen am Rücken
> eigentlich war ich skeptisch, aber angezogen sehen die echt gut aus, und passen erstaunlicherweise zu all meinen Hosen
> 
> zwei, weil ich mich nicht entscheiden kann



toll! 
find ich auch sehr schick die neue kollektion! 
suche auch noch ein shirt für meine, ich glaube "fuorn moss" grüne (leider männer größe ) shorts...da war im letzten jahr nix dabei, vielleicht in diesem?


----------



## Silvermoon (13. März 2012)

Ich habe jetzt auch mal in punkto Bike-Klamotten aufgerüstet  und mir mal was Neues gegönnt - das Frühjahr kann also kommen!

Beides ist von VAUDE. 
Die Women´s Air Jacket in der Farbe skyline und die Women´s Craggy Pants (incl. Innenhose) ebenfalls in der Farbe white/skyline. 
Sind echt schöne Teile und passen farblich merkwürdigerweise irgendwie zu meinem neuen kleinen türkisen Würfelchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (14. März 2012)

War heute shoppen


----------



## Silvermoon (20. März 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt auch mal in punkto Bike-Klamotten aufgerüstet  und mir mal was Neues gegönnt - das Frühjahr kann also kommen!
> 
> Beides ist von VAUDE.
> Die Women´s Air Jacket in der Farbe skyline und die Women´s Craggy Pants (incl. Innenhose) ebenfalls in der Farbe white/skyline.
> Sind echt schöne Teile und passen farblich merkwürdigerweise irgendwie zu meinem neuen kleinen türkisen Würfelchen




Heute das erste Mal meine neue Bikehose angehabt und ja, sie passt tatsächlich farblich zum Stereo


----------



## barbarissima (2. April 2012)

Meine neuen Bikeklamotten sind auch endlich gekommen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich weiß nicht, ob man es erkennen kann, die Hose ist aus Cord


----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. April 2012)




----------



## niceann (9. April 2012)

Hey,
wo hast du geshoppt?
Online Shop?

Grüße und Danke aus der Nähe


----------



## blutbuche (9. April 2012)

..neue kurbel , neuer lenker - für´n frog !


----------



## barbarissima (9. April 2012)

niceann schrieb:


> Hey,
> wo hast du geshoppt?
> Online Shop?
> 
> Grüße und Danke aus der Nähe


 
Nö, ein Händler hier in der Nähe hat mir die Sachen bestellt.

Grüße nach Geislingen


----------



## Lyndwyn (15. April 2012)

Endlich sind sie in der richtigen Größe da  Gestern gleich probegefahren und sie sind einfach spitze


----------



## wildbiker (19. April 2012)

Lyndwyn schrieb:


> Endlich sind sie in der richtigen Größe da  Gestern gleich probegefahren und sie sind einfach spitze



Kann ich nur zustimmen... Trag die fast nur noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hummelbrumm (19. April 2012)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Kann ich nur zustimmen... Trag die fast nur noch...




Oh ja!!
Und ich kann auch so total gut drin laufen.


----------



## wildbiker (19. April 2012)

Bei mir gabs heute auch noch was schönes, hat mal wieder wie sonst auch sehr lange bei Hibike gedauert... fürs nach dem Biken..


----------



## Chrige (19. April 2012)

Ich habe dafür gesorgt, dass man mich auf den Trails und im Wald in Zukunft sieht .


----------



## VeloWoman (20. April 2012)

Schicke Kombi


----------



## zimtsternchen (20. April 2012)

@ wildbiker: das Maloja Shirt hatte ich mir auch bestellt... Aber die Schrift war schon vor dem ersten Anprobieren total eingerissen. Habs dann wieder zurückgeschickt.

Ist das bei deinem auch so bzw. soll das demnach so? Oder habe ich einfach nur ein "ungünstiges" Exemplar erwischt?


----------



## barbarissima (20. April 2012)

*@Lyndwyn*
Coole fiveten  Haben sie in deiner normalen Größe gepasst, oder musstest du sie größer bestellen?

*@Chrige und Wildbiker*
Sehr stylische Klamotten* *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (20. April 2012)

Danke.

Die Schrift beim Maloja war bei mir schon in der Verpackung so gerissen. Kompletter Schriftzug ist ja so durchgängig. Das muss so. Hab nochn Nicolai-T-shirt, da ist bisher noch nichts an der Schrift gerissen.

Zu den 05.10, habe sonst Größe 39, hab die 05.10 in Größe39,5 bestellt, passen pörfekt...


----------



## Lyndwyn (24. April 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@Lyndwyn*
> Coole fiveten  Haben sie in deiner normalen Größe gepasst, oder musstest du sie größer bestellen?



Ich hab in normalen Schuhen die 40 und bei Sportschuhen oft die 41. Bei den 5.10 musste es aber die 42 sein. Hoffe das hilft dir irgendwie


----------



## barbarissima (24. April 2012)

Das hilft


----------



## Sickgirl (28. April 2012)

Gestern abend kam noch mein Händler vorbei





Jetzt muß ich mir nur noch die restlichen Teilen besorgen. Bei der Gabel und der Bremse wie bei den Farben der Naben bin ich noch etwas unentschlossen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. Mai 2012)

für meinen zerstörten rox 8 gab es Ersatz, diesmal aber in schwarz 
und an dem reduzierten Shirt konnte ich nicht vorbeigehen


----------



## xXJojoXx (1. Mai 2012)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Gestern abend kam noch mein Händler vorbei
> 
> Jetzt muß ich mir nur noch die restlichen Teilen besorgen. Bei der Gabel und der Bremse wie bei den Farben der Naben bin ich noch etwas unentschlossen



 Er kam auch noch vorbei, um das gute Stück zu bringen ?  Wie wär's mit grün ? Grün-schwarz käme bestimmt gut


----------



## barbarissima (7. Mai 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> für meinen zerstörten rox 8 gab es Ersatz, diesmal aber in schwarz
> und an dem reduzierten Shirt konnte ich nicht vorbeigehen


 
Wo bitte gibt es das Shirt reduziert  Sieht übrigens  aus


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. Mai 2012)

war ein Einzelstück


----------



## Marcusdraeger (7. Mai 2012)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Gestern abend kam noch mein Händler vorbei
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm....Blau und Rot sind zu Stark vertreten. Versuch mal Gelb/Gold mit Schwarz. Das sieht schnieke aus


----------



## Sickgirl (8. Mai 2012)

Habe mich jetzt entschieden und werde es klassisch mit silbernen Naben und Kurbel aufbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. Mai 2012)

heute musste ich nochmal bluten 

Meine kurze Regenhose ist mir hoffnunfglos zu groß, jetzt hab ich mir eine Neue im Angebot "geschossen"...
ne kleine neue Luftpumpe, da ich jetzt mit dem Enduro wieder mit Schlauch fahre 
Dann brauchte ich noch neue Mäntel und ne Kassette für meinen 2. Laufradsatz den ich für mein GA1-Training benutzen möchte 

Das Grüne war zum Glück ein Geschenk 
Außerdem hab ich heute meine 180er Federgabel vom "Tuner" geholt, ich freu mich schon auf die nächste Fahrt 

Jetzt bin ich pleite


----------



## barbarissima (12. Mai 2012)

Hose und Pumpe habe ich auch   
Und das Grüne ist einfach


----------



## FreakmitHerz (15. Mai 2012)

mein kleines Sortiment


----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. Mai 2012)

Großeinkauf! Aber ich erkenne einiges wieder


----------



## blutbuche (15. Mai 2012)

die handschuhe hab ich auch


----------



## Frau Rauscher (16. Mai 2012)

dito, aber ich finde sie schrecklich, kommst Du damit klar!?


----------



## blutbuche (16. Mai 2012)

ja , prima . hatte vorher fox - die waren mir am gelenk nicht hoch genug ...


----------



## barbarissima (16. Mai 2012)

So, jetzt bin ich komplett


----------



## Silvermoon (16. Mai 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Großeinkauf! Aber ich erkenne einiges wieder




...ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -KamiKatze- (16. Mai 2012)

Die Platzangst Rabbit Shorts ist eine gute Wahl, barbarissima.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (16. Mai 2012)

Danke, gerade wollte ich fragen, was das für eine Hose ist 
Wie fällt die aus? Platzangst immer eher groß, oder?


----------



## -KamiKatze- (16. Mai 2012)

Ja, eher etwas größer. Ich hab die Shorts in S da. Falls du Maße brauchst, kann ich die gerne ausmessen.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (16. Mai 2012)

oh das wäre super, vielleicht einfach die Bundbreite oben... Länge wäre auch nicht schlecht. S wäre wahrscheinlich meine Größe... 
Ist der Stoff sehr steif, oder angenehm? Habe die Platzangst Sachen immer hapitsch etwas "ungemütlich" in Erinnerung


----------



## -KamiKatze- (16. Mai 2012)

Die einfache Bundweite ist 43cm, Länge 59cm (an der Außenseite gemessen). 
Am Bund befinden sich auch noch Verstellriegel. Der Stoff ist schon recht fest und ich war vor dem Anprobieren auch sehr skeptisch, aber ich finde Sie echt angenehm zu tragen.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (16. Mai 2012)

Danke!!! Da messe ich dann morgen mal meine gut sitzende Hose nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (16. Mai 2012)

Die Platzangsthosen kaufe ich immer eine Nummer kleiner. Dann passen sie perfekt. 
Wenn du auf dünne Bikehosen stehst, dann kannst du die Rabbit vergessen  Der Stoff ist fest, aber angenehm


----------



## murmel04 (18. Mai 2012)

war neulich auch mal shoppen

mal etwas mit mehr farbe, nicht nur schwarz/weiß


----------



## Wolkenkratzer (18. Mai 2012)

Sehr coole Klamotten


----------



## Honigblume (18. Mai 2012)

Die Shorts sind sehr schick 
Mit den bunten Evocs kann ich mich nicht anfreunden.


----------



## FreakmitHerz (21. Mai 2012)

ich finde es echt schwer ein paar schöne Sachen für Frauen zu finden... vorallem weil Pink/ Rosa jetzt nicht wirklich meine Lieblingsfarben sind.
Dazu kommt noch das ich recht groß bin (1,83m) und dann noch viele Sachen irgendwie immer kleiner Ausfallen


----------



## Grino21 (21. Mai 2012)

Hatte noch keine Zeit um Fotos zu machen. Aber das hab ich heute bekommen und ist schon an meinem Remy dran


----------



## barbarissima (21. Mai 2012)

FreakmitHerz schrieb:


> ich finde es echt schwer ein paar schöne Sachen für Frauen zu finden... vorallem weil Pink/ Rosa jetzt nicht wirklich meine Lieblingsfarben sind.
> Dazu kommt noch das ich recht groß bin (1,83m) und dann noch viele Sachen irgendwie immer kleiner Ausfallen


 
Du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen. Dieses Jahr ist farbenmäßig echt der Wurm drin und die Bikeshorts sind selbst mir mit gerade mal 1,68m zu kurz  Meine Maloja musste ich mir länger machen und nur die Platzangst Rabbit reicht ein bisschen weiter übers Knie. Einzig die Freerideshirts von Maloja und Zimtstern reichen etwas weiter runter. Vielleicht versuchst du da mal dein Glück 


*@Grino21*
Sehr schicke Pedale und nach der ersten Ausfahrt mit der Reverb wirst du dir biken ohne Telekopstütze nicht mehr vorstellen können


----------



## scylla (21. Mai 2012)

FreakmitHerz schrieb:


> ich finde es echt schwer ein paar schöne Sachen für Frauen zu finden... vorallem weil Pink/ Rosa jetzt nicht wirklich meine Lieblingsfarben sind.
> Dazu kommt noch das ich recht groß bin (1,83m) und dann noch viele Sachen irgendwie immer kleiner Ausfallen





barbarissima schrieb:


> Du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen. Dieses Jahr ist farbenmäßig echt der Wurm drin und die Bikeshorts sind selbst mir mit gerade mal 1,68m zu kurz  Meine Maloja musste ich mir länger machen und nur die Platzangst Rabbit reicht ein bisschen weiter übers Knie. Einzig die Freerideshirts von Maloja und Zimtstern reichen etwas weiter runter. Vielleicht versuchst du da mal dein Glück



warum nicht einfach männersachen kaufen?


----------



## barbarissima (21. Mai 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> warum nicht einfach männersachen kaufen?


 
Schon probiert  War aber passformmäßig eher suboptimal


----------



## scylla (21. Mai 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Schon probiert  War aber passformmäßig eher suboptimal



da hast du auch recht. oberteil-technisch hab ich da leider auch ein gewisses passform-problem mit vielen männersachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. Mai 2012)

wie macht man Hosen länger? Ich bin zwar nicht so groß, mag aber nicht, wenn die Hosen überm Knie enden


----------



## FreakmitHerz (21. Mai 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> warum nicht einfach männersachen kaufen?



Weil ich hier nicht so eine große Auswahl an Fahrradläden mit gescheiter Freeride Ausstattung haben... hab mir zwar auch schon überlebt übers I-net welche zu bestellen, aber dann wieder die richtige Größe zu finden  
Aber ich versuchs jetzt einfach mal


----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. Mai 2012)

ich kann übrigens für euch große Frauen die Hose "Full Volume" von Scott empfehlen, die hat wirklich ziemlich lange Beine


----------



## barbarissima (21. Mai 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> wie macht man Hosen länger? Ich bin zwar nicht so groß, mag aber nicht, wenn die Hosen überm Knie enden


 
Den Saum auftrennen, an das eingeschlagene Ende Ripsband oder sonst irgendein Band nähen und das Ganze wieder als Saum festnähen. Hat bei der Maloja 3 cm zusätzlich ausgemacht 








Die Scott Full Volume sieht ja mal richtig klasse aus


----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. Mai 2012)

Ja meine Geliebte Full Volume die ich verkaufen musste wil sie viel zu weit war  jetzt finde ich sie nur noch in Grün ... Hmpf... Die fällt sehr groß aus... Ist aber echt klasse!!


Achso; umnähen bei einer Cordhose bestimmt leichter als bei funktionsstoff ?! Befürchte, dass die Falte nicht wegzubekommen ist ?!


----------



## FreakmitHerz (21. Mai 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ich kann übrigens für euch große Frauen die Hose "Full Volume" von Scott empfehlen, die hat wirklich ziemlich lange Beine



Cool, danke für den Tip 
dann werde ich die doch mal testen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. Mai 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Die Platzangsthosen kaufe ich immer eine Nummer kleiner. Dann passen sie perfekt.
> Wenn du auf dünne Bikehosen stehst, dann kannst du die Rabbit vergessen  Der Stoff ist fest, aber angenehm




jetzt liegt sie hier, in Größe S noch erstaunlich "weit" aber XS wäre wohl zu eng... das Material ist wirklich angenehmer als man glaubt... Angezogen sieht sie auch nicht so riesig aus... Länge ist super... viele Taschen (das liebe ich!) ich denke sie darf bleiben


----------



## barbarissima (26. Mai 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> jetzt liegt sie hier, in Größe S noch erstaunlich "weit" aber XS wäre wohl zu eng... das Material ist wirklich angenehmer als man glaubt... Angezogen sieht sie auch nicht so riesig aus... Länge ist super... viele Taschen (das liebe ich!) ich denke sie darf bleiben


 Sehr großzügig


----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. Mai 2012)

Sie darf, ne Hose fürs "Gröbere" hab ich noch nicht, bzw. nicht mehr 

Heute hat die Bike-Industrie nochmal an mir verdient, es ist einfach schrecklich, diese Bikeshops und ihre Sonderangebote, ich geh da einfach NIE wieder rein!!!  

(die Schuhe waren der Spontankauf  Aber meine ersten 5.10 lösen sich langsam auf, das ist also auch ok  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (28. Mai 2012)

Was sind das für 5.10? Die sehen ja mal super bequem aus! Und anscheinend ja nichtmal ein fettes logo drauf. Sind das reine Freizeit Schuhe oder haben die auch stealth drunter? Ich suche noch gemütlichen Ersatz für meine dicken impacts.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. Mai 2012)

das ist der Spitfire... die niedrige Version... das Logo ist an der Ferse, aber nur ins Leder "gerpägt", also nicht so sehr auffällig 

Der Schuh ist super leicht, wirkt etwas luftiger und die Sohle ziemlich weich im Vergleich zum Impact oder auch Freerider, die Sohle Stealth und Flatpedal tauglich ...

(Edit: hibike hat die im Angebot gerade...)


----------



## So-wo (29. Mai 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Sie darf, ne Hose fürs "Gröbere" hab ich noch nicht, bzw. nicht mehr
> 
> Heute hat die Bike-Industrie nochmal an mir verdient, es ist einfach schrecklich, diese Bikeshops und ihre Sonderangebote, ich geh da einfach NIE wieder rein!!!
> 
> (die Schuhe waren der Spontankauf  Aber meine ersten 5.10 lösen sich langsam auf, das ist also auch ok  )



Die Hose sieht gut aus ,was ist das für eine ...
Ich warte noch auf meinen neuen MTB Sattel ...


----------



## barbarissima (29. Mai 2012)

Ich bin ml so frei und antworte für Frau Rauscher  Die ist möglicherweise gerade wieder mit Schnäppchen schnappen beschäftigt 
Es ist eine Platzangst Rabbit


----------



## Silvermoon (29. Mai 2012)

Ich hab mir vor kurzem diese Bambi-Short in der Farbe: denim von Maloja 
www.sportschrank.de/maloja-carolam-bambi-bike-short.html
und dieses Maloja Trikot, auch in denim,
www.sportschrank.de/maloja-christelm-trikot.html
gegönnt 

Beides superschön und angenehm zu tragen 

Und die Bambi-Short passt ja irgendwie zum kleinen Rotwild


----------



## chayenne06 (31. Mai 2012)

so - war mal in Aschau im Sportschrank Maloja Shop! Super geiler Laden!! Da werde ich nun öfters mal hin  Leider passe ich in kaum was rein - aber das ändert sich hoffentlich wieder! Zu einer Männer Shorts und dem Freeride Shirt (Frau Rauscher, leider blieb mir keine andere Farbe zur Wahl  ) und dem Paar Socken hat es dann doch noch gereicht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (31. Mai 2012)

Die Short sieht echt super aus! Haben die dort gute Preise? Bisher, wenn ich in der Eisdiele war, hatte der Laden immer zu...naja, WE halt.


----------



## chayenne06 (31. Mai 2012)

@Pfadfinderin:
also die Preise sind dieselben wie im Internet. Keine Aktionen oder Sale oder so. Aber das wird bei Maloja bestimmt überall so sein! Aber echt viel Auswahl!! Lohnt sich (bei normalen Größen) auf jeden Fall


----------



## Frau Rauscher (31. Mai 2012)

ich befürchte dass ich an diesem Laden eines Tages auch nicht vorbei komme


----------



## chayenne06 (31. Mai 2012)

Eines Tages? na dann sollten wir mal gemeinsam da rein gehen


----------



## blutbuche (31. Mai 2012)

..socken mit maloja drauf ... ...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. Juni 2012)

Habe schon viele Socken ausprobiert, und mag diese tatsächlich am liebsten! Und sie halten ewig


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (1. Juni 2012)

Nochmal kurz Rückmeldung: Danke Frau Rauscher für den Schuhtip, die Dinger sind ja mal sowas von bequem! Ich hoffe sie halten normalen Alltagsgebrauch aus, ich fahr ja garkein Street, aber ich mag sie!


----------



## barbarissima (1. Juni 2012)

Maloja wohin das Auge sieht 

 

 Liegt bestimmt daran, dass alle anderen Trikothersteller sich dieses Jahr ordentlich im Farbtopf vergriffen haben


----------



## FreakmitHerz (1. Juni 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> das ist der Spitfire... die niedrige Version... das Logo ist an der Ferse, aber nur ins Leder "gerpägt", also nicht so sehr auffällig
> 
> Der Schuh ist super leicht, wirkt etwas luftiger und die Sohle ziemlich weich im Vergleich zum Impact oder auch Freerider, die Sohle Stealth und Flatpedal tauglich ...
> 
> (Edit: hibike hat die im Angebot gerade...)


 
Hier ein kleiner Artikel über den Vergleich Freerider / Spitfire, falls es jemand interessiert  
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/05...der-spitfire-mit-microdot-sohle-im-dauertest/


----------



## Honigblume (21. Juni 2012)

Habe mich endlich dazu durchgerungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -KamiKatze- (21. Juni 2012)

Gute Entscheidung! Ich will nicht mehr ohne fahren.


----------



## Honigblume (21. Juni 2012)

Habe jetzt ein ganzes Jahr hin und her überlegt, bis ich mich entschließen konnte.
Ich find die Sattelmonate nur etwas arg fummelig, gibts nen Trick?


----------



## zzeuzz (21. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

auch wenn es hier wahrscheinlich nicht hingehört....

das shirt passt meiner Frau nicht so recht. Ist nagelneu, Größe S

Northwave Devine Shirt in aquamarine, UVP 65 

Ich würde mich feuen wenn ich es jemanden für 40  inkl Versand verkaufen könnte

anbei der Link zu zwei Bildern









Bei Interesse bitte Pm an mich.

Ronny


----------



## Honigblume (30. Juni 2012)

Was lange währt wird nun hoffentlich endlich gut.


----------



## Silvermoon (7. Juli 2012)

Endlich mal nen Camelbak geleistet und der war noch ein Schnäppchen 
Ist dieser hier geworden in dark-chocolate
www.hibike.de/shop/product/p154a4c1...omen-L-U-X-E-Trinkrucksack-3-0l-Mod-2011.html
und von der Antidote-Trinkblase bin ich ganz angetan. Da tröpfelt wenigstens das Mundstück nicht, was bei meiner Deuter ein Problem war.
Der Camelbak Women LUXE sitzt auch wesentlich besser auf dem Rücken als mein Deuter Compakt EXP 10 SL. Nur schade das er keine Regenhülle integriert hat. Ansonsten ist er von der Aufteilung gelungen


----------



## wildbiker (7. Juli 2012)

Gestern bei BMO bestellt, hoffe sie ist zur kommenden Biketour da. Neue Platzangst Hose, die sind einfach genial, hab schon die Black Jack 2011 und die passt zu meinen lila 05.10


----------



## barbarissima (8. Juli 2012)

Du wirst sie lieben


----------



## Tesla71 (8. Juli 2012)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Gestern bei BMO bestellt, hoffe sie ist zur kommenden Biketour da. Neue Platzangst Hose, die sind einfach genial, hab schon die Black Jack 2011 und die passt zu meinen lila 05.10



Sag mal, sind die Damenvarianten bei Platzangst auch eher groß geschnitten? In der Ram habe ich Größe S, sonst würde ich eher M - L kaufen. 
Ich bräuchte mal einen Anhaltspunkt.
Ach ja, und wie weit sind die Beine geschnitten? Für Störche oder für Fußballerbeine?


----------



## Littlefoot82 (8. Juli 2012)

Ich will die Hose auch. Auf jedenfall gute Wahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (8. Juli 2012)

Tesla71 schrieb:


> Sag mal, sind die Damenvarianten bei Platzangst auch eher groß geschnitten? In der Ram habe ich Größe S, sonst würde ich eher M - L kaufen.
> Ich bräuchte mal einen Anhaltspunkt.
> Ach ja, und wie weit sind die Beine geschnitten? Für Störche oder für Fußballerbeine?


 
Die Platzangst musst du eine Nummer kleiner bestellen. Die Beine sind irgendwie genau richtig  Nicht zu weit und nicht zu eng


----------



## So-wo (8. Juli 2012)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Gestern bei BMO bestellt, hoffe sie ist zur kommenden Biketour da. Neue Platzangst Hose, die sind einfach genial, hab schon die Black Jack 2011 und die passt zu meinen lila 05.10



Hallo

Die Hose habe ich auch ,ist superbequem und luftig


----------



## wildbiker (9. Juli 2012)

Tesla71 schrieb:


> Sag mal, sind die Damenvarianten bei Platzangst auch eher groß geschnitten? In der Ram habe ich Größe S, sonst würde ich eher M - L kaufen.
> Ich bräuchte mal einen Anhaltspunkt.
> Achim ja, und wie weit sind die Beine geschnittenes? Für Störche oder für Fußballerbeine?


also hatte mir die black jack erst in der m bestellt aber wieder zurückgeschickt weil ich die nicht zu bekommen hab. größe L bestellt. so auch die in lila. die hosen sind supi, vorallem bequem, verstau da gern mal handy schlüssel handschuhe.
und kleinkram. praktisch auf kurzen touren.hosenbeine sind sehr. weit geschnitten. mag einfach die platzangst bikeklamotten.. wird sicher nicht die letzte hose oder trikot sein


----------



## WarriorPrincess (16. Juli 2012)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Gestern bei BMO bestellt, hoffe sie ist zur kommenden Biketour da. Neue Platzangst Hose, die sind einfach genial, hab schon die Black Jack 2011 und die passt zu meinen lila 05.10



Besitz ich auch seit vorhin 
Jetzt fehlt nur noch lila Helm und lila Bike...
...und wenn ich lange genug in ultraviolettem Licht rumlauf, müsste doch theoretisch die Haut auch lila werden ...

Nee, echt schicke Hose mit praktischen Taschen


----------



## wildbiker (16. Juli 2012)

Anschaffungen der letzten Wochen...Hab meist zur lila Platzangst-Hose nochn lila/weißes Platzangst-Trikot, lila-weißer Evoc-Rucksack sowie lila 05.10 und weißer Met-Kaos UL Helm... Passt farblich perfekt...Also so:


----------



## wildbiker (16. Juli 2012)

... Passendes Bike??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (16. Juli 2012)

Ein Traum


----------



## So-wo (16. Juli 2012)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Anschaffungen der letzten Wochen...Hab meist zur lila Platzangst-Hose nochn lila/weißes Platzangst-Trikot, lila-weißer Evoc-Rucksack sowie lila 05.10 und weißer Met-Kaos UL Helm... Passt farblich perfekt...Also so:


Sehr Schick alles ,und die Hose ist  sehr bequem die hab ich auch ,aber das Trikot ist das von Poc???


----------



## wildbiker (16. Juli 2012)

Sonny13 schrieb:


> Sehr Schick alles ,und die Hose ist  sehr bequem die hab ich auch ,aber das Trikot ist das von Poc???



Nein, ist von Platzangst: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...ora-Girls-Jersey-2009-weiss-SALE-::15454.html


----------



## So-wo (16. Juli 2012)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Nein, ist von Platzangst: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...ora-Girls-Jersey-2009-weiss-SALE-::15454.html



Oh ,danke ist sogar Super günstig


----------



## Deleted168745 (24. Juli 2012)

bestellt - nicht für mich  nur fast  aber ich will etz mal ne Angebermama sein


----------



## barbarissima (25. Juli 2012)

Megacooles Bike


----------



## BikeGirl1987 (26. Juli 2012)

Huhu ihr!
Hab mir grade das hier bestellt:





Ich hoffe es taugt was, ausschauen tuts aber toll <3


----------



## Mxpanda (27. Juli 2012)

Hi @ all!

Ich muss hier mal wieder für meine Freundin schreiben, die hats nicht so mit Foren etc. 

Wir waren ne Weile auf der Suche nach den passenden Pedalen für ihr neues Bike und haben jetzt diese hier bestellt. Die Schützer mussten natürlich auch noch mit in den Urlaub!


----------



## Sickgirl (1. August 2012)

Hat mir mein Händler gestern vorbei gebracht:



Felgen sind auch schon da,muß nur noch die Speichenlänge berechnen.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (1. August 2012)

nachdem ich ja letzte Woche bei nem Sturz meinen Helm geschrottet habe,musste jetzt schnellstmöglich ein neuer her...
Es ist ein *Alpina Panoma* geworden 
Nachdem ich gefühlte 50 Helme an hatte, waren es im Endeffekt nur noch 2 die in die engere Wahl (Aussehen und perfekter Sitz unter einen "Hut" zu kriegen ist aber auch verdammt schwierig ) und ich hab mich für den richtigen entschieden, weil es dann an der Kasse hieß ist runter gesetzt kostet nur 35 (war an der Ware noch nicht ausgezeichnet )  
Noch ein richtiges Schnäppchen gemacht und 15 gespart danke Schlussverkauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BineMX (1. August 2012)

@MXPanda: Desalle Fan???


----------



## Lykanth (1. August 2012)

@Sickgirl, magst du mir mal erzählen, was in etwa umspeichen kostet auf ne neue Nabe (wenn du scheinbar gerade dabei bist)?


----------



## Sickgirl (1. August 2012)

Das Umspeichen kostet mich gar nichts weil ich es selber mache.


----------



## Lykanth (2. August 2012)

Aso. OK


----------



## Grino21 (3. August 2012)

War heute ein bisschen Shoppen 
Mhh irgendwie immer die gleiche Farb-Kombi weiss auch nicht warum.


----------



## Silvermoon (3. August 2012)

was bei dir Grün ist, ist bei mir hauptsächlich Türkis/Hellblau 

Ach ja, die farblich passende Windjacke und -weste, sowie Regenjacke habe ich ebenfalls (von _Vaude_). 
Die Farbe heißt *Skyline* und passt doch super zu meinem Stereo


----------



## WarriorPrincess (3. August 2012)

Und bei mir isses lila ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Momentan leider nur bei der Bekleidung, aber heut sind lilane 510 dazugekommen 
Das nächste Bike wird auch lila...


----------



## Grino21 (3. August 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> was bei dir Grün ist, ist bei mir hauptsächlich Türkis/Hellblau
> 
> Ach ja, die farblich passende Windjacke und -weste, sowie Regenjacke habe ich ebenfalls (von _Vaude_).
> Die Farbe heißt *Skyline* und passt doch super zu meinem Stereo



Cool so hat jede ihre Lieblingsfarbe. Vom Bike bis zur Kleidung 

Die Blaue Hose von dir. Die gibt es glaub ich auch in grün. Ist von Vadue oder?


----------



## Deleted168745 (30. August 2012)

keine richtige Bikesache^^ dafür aber ein _Mode-Accessoire_ dass ich geschenkt bekommen hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alet08 (30. August 2012)

Orientierst du dich in Richtung CC-Schnittchen um?? 

...oder waren die Baron/MM-Täschchen aus?


----------



## Deleted168745 (30. August 2012)

alet08 schrieb:


> Orientierst du dich in Richtung CC-Schnittchen um??
> 
> ...oder waren die Baron/MM-Täschchen aus?



es war ein Geschenkund ich freu mich drüber, das ist zwar mein erster Racing Ralphaber wenigstens ein Triple Compoundaber ich werd die Tasche mit Freuden benutzen

(nachdem ich mit meinem 15,5kg Enduro auf 32 Zähnen vorgestern das erste mal die 1000hm-Tagestour-Marke geknackt habe sowie diverse 19% Rampen davor,  bin ich der Bergauffraktion langsam garnichtmehr so abgeneigt )


----------



## Tatü (30. August 2012)

dann kannst du den Racing Ralph gut gebrauchen


----------



## Deleted168745 (30. August 2012)

Tatü schrieb:


> dann kannst du den Racing Ralph gut gebrauchen



ja, aber nur an der Handtascheund wenn sie mir nicht mehr gefällt, kann ich ihn wenigstens noch als Kettenstrebenschutz benutzen


----------



## neo-bahamuth (1. September 2012)

Hab mein Soul mit der Lezyne Alloy Drive High Volume und ner Ortlieb Satteltasche nun rucksackfrei tourentauglich gemacht 
Die Lezyne gabs es leider nur in rot oder gelb, aber nicht in orange. Da hab ich mich für gelb/gold entschieden


----------



## barbarissima (1. September 2012)

Neeoo.... das ist doch hier der Mädelsthread    
(die Satteltasche ist cool)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tesla71 (1. September 2012)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Hab mein Soul mit der Lezyne Alloy Drive High Volume und ner Ortlieb Satteltasche nun rucksackfrei tourentauglich gemacht
> Die Lezyne gabs es leider nur in rot oder gelb, aber nicht in orange. Da hab ich mich für gelb/gold entschieden



Das Rücklicht habe ich auch, bzw. den Halter habe ich zweimal, das Rücklicht nur noch einmal. 
Irgendein Gnom im Wald hat jetzt eine rote Beleuchtung in seiner Behausung.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (1. September 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Neeoo.... das ist doch hier der Mädelsthread
> (die Satteltasche ist cool)



Narf, hatte hier scho so lang nimmer gepostet und das glatt vergessen


----------



## Fettpresse (2. September 2012)

Schöne Schuhe, schon diskutiert `?


----------



## mara174 (13. September 2012)

Habe mich zwar erst dagegen gewehrt aber jetzt......Endlich!!!
Zwar nur eine Kleinigkeit, aber es spart Nerven, besonders im Stadtverkehr!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (13. September 2012)

ja, hier auch leider nötig


----------



## Jennfa (18. September 2012)

Die Klingel hab ich auch ! 

Endlich mal wieder ein "buntes" Trikot bestellt was gleich passt! Zimtstern scheint für große Frauen gemacht! Ich bin begeistert. Und es passt auch noch zum Radl .


----------



## VeloWoman (28. September 2012)

mag mich gerade nicht eine Sekunde von denen trennen 

(sind im Normallicht grau, nur wenn sie angestrahlt werden leuchten sie halt)


----------



## greenflower (16. Dezember 2012)

Hallo, ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig?

Kann mir jemand sagen welche Marke das Mädel von Ausgabe nr. 1 2013, von Mountainbike-Magazine, Seite 30 tragt???
Das grüne Shirt.

Danke!


----------



## NiBi8519 (16. Dezember 2012)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> nachdem ich ja letzte Woche bei nem Sturz meinen Helm geschrottet habe,musste jetzt schnellstmöglich ein neuer her...
> Es ist ein *Alpina Panoma* geworden
> Nachdem ich gefühlte 50 Helme an hatte, waren es im Endeffekt nur noch 2 die in die engere Wahl (Aussehen und perfekter Sitz unter einen "Hut" zu kriegen ist aber auch verdammt schwierig ) und ich hab mich für den richtigen entschieden, weil es dann an der Kasse hieß ist runter gesetzt kostet nur 35 (war an der Ware noch nicht ausgezeichnet )
> Noch ein richtiges Schnäppchen gemacht und 15 gespart danke Schlussverkauf




Hi ich bin auch auf der Suche nach nem Helm unnd Deiner ist mir auch direkt ins AUge gesprungen.

Ist der schön leicht?
Wäre nett wenn Du was zu dem Teil sagen könntest 

Gruß Schranzi


----------



## greenhorn-biker (16. Dezember 2012)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Hi ich bin auch auf der Suche nach nem Helm unnd Deiner ist mir auch direkt ins AUge gesprungen.
> 
> Ist der schÃ¶n leicht?
> WÃ¤re nett wenn Du was zu dem Teil sagen kÃ¶nntest
> ...


Hallo Schranzi,
leider hab ich wenig vergleichsmÃ¶glichkeiten, da es erst mein zweiter Helm ist  Mir ging es vor allem darum dass er richtig sitzt und ich noch soviel platz habe dass im winter eine HelmmÃ¼tze drunter passt 
Gut finde ich vor allem diesen Ratschenverschluss wo man den kinnriemen auf verschiedene weiten zumachen kann ohne dass man was verstellen muss! Grade beimm Bergauffahren mach ich den Riemen dann etwas weiter, das gibt einem dann auch das GefÃ¼hl man wÃ¼rde mehr Luft bekommen  Ansonsten hat er nur die normale KopfgrÃ¶Ãenverstellung zwecks drehrad! 
GegenÃ¼ber meinem alten Helm konnte ich nur den Unterschied feststellen dass er wesentlich besser belÃ¼ftet ist. Das Schild vorne finde ich etwas wackelig, man sollte es also nicht Ã¶fters abnehmen und wieder dran machen. Allerdings leidet meiner Meinung nach die Optik stark wenn mans abmacht 
Zwecks Gewicht soll er 255g wiegen (mein alter lag bei 295g), ein Racehelm dagegen "nur" 205g! Ich fÃ¼r mich war der Meinung, dass 50g Gewichtsunterschied keine 100â¬ mehr wert sind wenn ich nur 2000km im Jahr unterwegs bin!

Ich wÃ¼rde dir generell davon abraten einen Helm online zu bestellen nur weil er dir gefÃ¤llt! Nicht zwecks fehlender Beratung (finde ich eh schwierig, da man selber merken muss ob der Helm iwo drÃ¼ckt oder schlackert) sondern wegen der Auswahl. Ich hÃ¤tte zB gerne den Giro Hex gehabt der mir allerdings gar nicht gepasst hat 
Wie ich schon geschrieben hab, hab ich zig Helme ausprobiert, muss allerdings nicht jedem so gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiBi8519 (16. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Greenhorn 

na das nenne ich doch mal eine Antwort 
Hast mir definitiv geholfen.

Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen das es seit 12 Jahren wieder der erste Helm ist. Hatte in der Jugend einen gehabt aber irgendwann auch in die Ecke geworfen.

Mittlerweile merke ich aber das ich dringend einen benötige bei meinem Fahrstil

Also ich habe auch nur bisher im Netz geschaut was so in Frage käme- was halt gut aussieht. Werde aber zum Händler gehen und mich vor Ort umsehen.

Denke ich muss mehrere Läden abklappern- war am Fr. in nem Laden die hatten ganze 10 verschiedene Modelle

Mal sehen welcher es wird- es gibt so schöne Helme 

Danke für die Antwort


----------



## greenhorn-biker (16. Dezember 2012)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Denke ich muss mehrere Läden abklappern- war am Fr. in nem Laden die hatten ganze 10 verschiedene Modelle
> 
> Mal sehen welcher es wird- es gibt so schöne Helme


Also auch wenn viele nichts davon halten, aber ich hab mich damals auch bei Karstadt und Sportabteileungen ähnlicher großer Kaufhäuser umgeschaut weil dort die Auswahl wesentlich größer war, auch wenn es keine wirkliche Beratung gab (was ich auch nicht gebraucht hab...) aber es ging mir nur mal darum soviele helme wie möglich zu probieren damit man mal ein Gefühl dafür kriegt


----------



## NiBi8519 (16. Dezember 2012)

Hm daran hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht  
Also wir haben 2 Läden fast nebeneinander. Bisher war ich immer nur in einem aber die haben keine Auswahl.  Also generell sehr marga bestückt-teils nur 2 Marken bei Teilen echt schlimm muss immer bestellen. Werde wohl mal in den anderen tigern

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## blutbuche (3. Januar 2013)

@schranzi : ..schon mal einen "gut aussehenden " helm  geseh´n ?? ich nicht ..


----------



## Warnschild (3. Januar 2013)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @_sch_ranzi : ..schon mal einen "gut aussehenden " helm  geseh´n ?? ich nicht ..



Also, ich finde durchaus, dass es schöne Helme gibt. Aber sie müssen passen, und zwar auch optisch zur Kopfform und natürlich zur Disziplin. Kein Mensch braucht in der Stadt ein Visier (schränkt nur unnötig das Blickfeld ein) oder gar auf dem RR.

Ob er nach was aussieht, sieht man dummerweise am besten mit Radklamotten. In Alltagskleidung sieht doch fast jeder Helm bescheuert aus, so meine Meinung....


----------



## blutbuche (3. Januar 2013)

...ohne visier geht ma gar net ... meine meinung ..


----------



## Warnschild (3. Januar 2013)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...ohne visier geht ma gar net ... meine meinung ..



Geschmackssache, zumindest auf dem MTB. Ich hab's irgendwann zugunsten einer besseren Rundumsicht weggelassen. Das liegt aber auch daran, dass ich inzwischen "sportlicher" auf dem Rad sitze und den Hals tendenziell überstrecken muss beim hochschauen, wenn ich ein Visier dran habe. Stört mich.

Auf dem RR bzw. CX geht es gar nicht mit dem Visier. Es ist mir von daher unverständlich, wenn andere (häufig MTBler, die gelegentlich nur das RR nehmen) dann das Visier dran haben. Das ist aus meiner Sicht fast schon fahrlässig, weil man in RR-Haltung deutlich weniger mitkriegt.


----------



## blutbuche (3. Januar 2013)

bei rr geb ´ich dir absolut recht


----------



## NiBi8519 (3. Januar 2013)

Hi,

klinke ich mich auch mal wieder mit ein.
Also ich war Gestern im aden wegen nem Helm und hab mir nur 2 Dinge gedacht.

1. Verdammt was gibt es hässlige Helme...
2. Mir steht überhaupt kein Helm iwie...

Habe mir jetzt diesen gekauft- kam im Laden aber etwas teurer.

http://www.sportkopf24.de/uvex-spor...rsonic-lx-black-mat/a-236788726/?ReferrerID=7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (3. Januar 2013)

na , der geht doch ...


----------



## NiBi8519 (4. Januar 2013)

Hi,

ja finde den auch in Ordnung

Meine anderen Sachen sind auch auf dem Weg *freu*, nur liege ich seit Gestern mit Grippe flach- also wird es wohl nix mit biken wie es fürs Weekend geplant war. Es ist ja wie es immer ist.....


----------



## Silvermoon (4. Januar 2013)

@schranzi

Dann wünsche ich dir mal an dieser Stelle *"Gute Besserung!!!"*
Hab ich schon hinter mir, mich hatte es die Woche vor Weihnachten böse erwischt 

Bin mal gespannt, wie dir die Jacke gefällt 

...und sei froh, dass deine neuen Bikeklamotten noch nicht da sind. Das wäre doch die absolute Folter: neue Klamotten und dann krank! Ergo: kann man die schönen tollen Sachen gar nicht ausprobieren  
Das wäre doch wirklich tragisch, oder?


----------



## NiBi8519 (4. Januar 2013)

Hi Silvermoon 
vielen Dank.
Also da ich heute gesehen habe das die Sachen versendet worden sind, werden die wohl morgen eintreffen. Dann liegen die hier auch nur rum
Ich bin auch so gespannt auf die Jacke-befürchte aber das ich mir die zu groß bestellt habe-also noch einen Grund mehr der Spannung :thumbup:

Ach ja habe bei meinem Händler bei dem ich den Helm gekauft habe noch direkt ein paar Scott Schuhe mitgenommen. Hatten den für 100 statt 139 Euro. Da musste ich zuschlagen. Momentan geht meine Kohle komplett fürs Bike drauf irgendwie und ich bin noch lange nicht fertig

Ein schönes Weekend Euch


Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## barbarissima (5. Januar 2013)

Die müsste ja mittlerweile bei einigen von uns im Schrank hängen 

Platzangst Entire EVO


----------



## ann_cooper (6. Januar 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Die müsste ja mittlerweile bei einigen von uns im Schrank hängen
> 
> Platzangst Entire EVO


 

... hat die eine von euch in Gr. XS und könnte mal die Ärmellänge und Länge vorne messen? das wär super!



Ich meine, die war letzt bei BMO nur in XS und XL sofort lieferbar, ist jetzt aber wieder in allen Größen außer XS sofort lieferbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (6. Januar 2013)

ann_cooper schrieb:


> ... hat die eine von euch in Gr. XS und könnte mal die Ärmellänge und Länge vorne messen? das wär super!




Habe die Platzangst-Jacke in Gr. XS.

Hab mal gemessen...

Oberarmlänge ab Schulter gemessen ca. 65cm (ab Kragen ca. 75cm)
Unterarmlänge ca. 47cm
Länge der Jacke vorne ca. 63cm (incl. Kragen mitgemessen, also Gesamtlänge vorne)Rückenlänge ca. 74cm

Sind Cirkamaße, kann auch +/- 1cm sein


----------



## appleTINI (6. Januar 2013)

die entire hängt nicht nur im schrank, die ist sommer wie winter im einsatz.
das ist die beste jacke, die ich je hatte. egal ob beim biken oder nur zum so anziehen. hab sie in grau-blau ... ich liebe sie einfach nur (wie natürlich auch meine ganzen anderen sachen von platzangst  )!!!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. Februar 2013)

mal was anderes als immer nur fürs Bike 

Endlich eine komfortablere Bindung für mein Board 

und dann auch Darth Vader Look statt lila Blümchen


----------



## NiBi8519 (8. Februar 2013)

So hab mir gerade ne Lampe bestellt. 
Bin mal gespannt da die ja einfach nur billig ist aber gute Bewertungen hat. Sollte mir schicken....


[ame="http://www.amazon.de/CREE-1200-1800-Lumen-Fahrradlampe-Beleuchtung/dp/B00AE3P55S/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1360315845&sr=8-7"]CREE T6 XM-L LED 1200-1800 Lumen Fahrradlampe Rad Beleuchtung - auch als Stirnlampe Kopflampe + Akku + ZUBEHÖR: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## herbert2010 (8. Februar 2013)

gestern Bkommen heute mal testen 






lg


----------



## NiBi8519 (8. Februar 2013)

Mein Vorbau ist da 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## NiBi8519 (9. Februar 2013)

Ahhhh wie geil, heute ist Weihnachten fÃ¼r mich.  
Obwohl meine Teile angeblich nicht lieferbar waren kamen heute die 2 Pakete â¥
Happy bin-dann geht es heute in die nÃ¤chste Runde zum montieren 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Silvermoon (10. Februar 2013)

New & nice things for me ....






- Helm Giro "HEX"
- Bikebrille "Impulse Small BSG-38S" von BBB (incl. Wechselgläser)
- Winterhandschuhe Giro "PIVOT" 

....alles von Bikediscount .... und den Helm gabs dort im SALE-Verkauf für 59,95


----------



## NiBi8519 (11. Februar 2013)

So und wieder kam ein Paket- ne neue Funzel. Bin ich ja mal gespannt 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## sandee.d (11. Februar 2013)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> New & nice things for me ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der helm is very nice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. Februar 2013)

meine alten Zebras sind durch... jetzt hab ich mir ein Paar Neue gegönnt


----------



## barbarissima (11. Februar 2013)

Da habt ihr ja ganz schön zugeschlagen  
Ich bin noch gar nicht wieder in Stimmung zum Bikesachen kaufen  Warte gerade sehnsüchtig, dass Maloja und Konsorten mal Bilder von ihren neuen Kollektionen rausbringen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. Februar 2013)

ich versuche da diese Saison mal zu wiederstehen, sagt mir auch nicht so zu, die Kollektion 
Hier sind Bilder:
http://issuu.com/maloja/docs/pachamama_summer_2013?mode=window


----------



## barbarissima (11. Februar 2013)

Danke sehr  Ich bin gerade ganz entzückt  Da werde ich mir das ein oder andere Trikot rauslassen müssen


----------



## Saba2010 (11. Februar 2013)

oh oh - ich fürchte, ich auch


----------



## sandee.d (12. Februar 2013)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> meine alten Zebras sind durch... jetzt hab ich mir ein Paar Neue gegönnt


huii die danny macaskill, die hab ich auch bald in meinem schuhschrank


----------



## Silvermoon (12. Februar 2013)

Hmmm, die 2013er Maloja- Kollektion ist mir doch ein bißel too much Folklorestyle .... Glaube, da kann ich mich zurückhalten


----------



## sandee.d (12. Februar 2013)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Hmmm, die 2013er Maloja- Kollektion ist mir doch ein bißel too much Folklorestyle .... Glaube, da kann ich mich zurückhalten


Echt ein bisschen too much...

Zitat: außerdem echt überteuert!


----------



## Sickgirl (9. März 2013)

Als Mechanikerin hat sie mich schon immer fasziniert und da ich mir gerade das dazu passende Bike (allerdings ein Reiserad) aufbaue habe ich sie mir doch gegönnt.






Ein bißchen juckt es mich, sie gleich mal zu erlegen und mir die Mechanik näher an zu schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (9. März 2013)




----------



## Votec Tox (9. März 2013)

scylla schrieb:


>


Ist echt ein Traum, die feine Rasterung...
Nachdem mir Scylla mal geschrieben hatte, das es dazu fürs MtB kaum Alternativen gibt, habe ich nun seit letztem Herbst auch eine im HR.
Nur wenn man rollt, denken die anderen da läuft ein E-Motor 
Bevor Du sie auseinander nimmst, guck mal bei Chris King auf der Internetseite die Explosionszeichnung (eine pdf Datei) an


----------



## Principiante (14. März 2013)

...hier meine neue Totem..._ stolz bin!_ 
endlich 180mm...





Noch weiß, sieht voll ka**e aus. Passt so jedenfalls nicht an mein Bike.











...jetzt so. Schon besser  hab aber die "Inka" Zeichnungen gelassen, die mag ich.

(Man, war das eine Abkleberei...)






...natürlich braucht Frau auch den passenden Lenker..._hüstel_...







...so sieht es fertig aus. Mach morgen mal draußen ein Bild.

Freu mich voll!

Morgen wird auch der "neue" Genickschutz angepasst und dann geht's auf die Piste!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (14. März 2013)

der Lenker in dieser Farbe gefällt mir!


----------



## barbarissima (14. März 2013)




----------



## 4mate (14. März 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> [ IMG]http://1.1.1.4/bmi/www.cosgan.de/smiliegenerator/ablage/810/240.png[/IMG]





> Die URL verweist nicht auf ein Bild oder das Bild ist nicht öffentlich zugänglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (15. März 2013)

4mate schrieb:


>


 Der Smilie war auf einmal futsch


----------



## Lykanth (16. März 2013)

Frau hat sich n neuen Schlafanzug gegönnt ...


----------



## barbarissima (16. März 2013)

Heißes Teil


----------



## Veloce (16. März 2013)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Als Mechanikerin hat sie mich schon immer fasziniert und da ich mir gerade das dazu passende Bike (allerdings ein Reiserad) aufbaue habe ich sie mir doch gegönnt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die steht für mein kleines  Schwarzes auch noch auf der Liste 
Obwohl  es gerade zwischen Biketeilen und einem neuen Musikinstrument  interne Diskussionen gibt


----------



## Silvermoon (17. März 2013)

*An alle Mädels mit Kleidergröße XS bzw. 34:*

Habe heute Vormittag einige Bikeklamotten von *Maloja*, *Vaude*, *Craft* und *Sugoi* im *Bikemarkt* eingestellt.
Alles - bis auf die Vaude Regenjacke - sind aus den Sommer Kollektionen 2012 der o.g. Hersteller.
Habe 2 Bike Short und Freeride Shirt-Sets von Maloja aus der High Society Kollektion 2012, eine Craft Bike Short, ein Set von Vaude bestehend aus Women´s Air Jacket & Air Vest, eine Vaude Drop Regenjacke, eine Bike Short (incl. ungetragener Innenhosen mit Polster) und ein Trikot im Set von Sugoi.

Schaut einfach mal in meine *BIKEMARKT- Anzeigen*,
 vielleicht ist was für die eine oder andere unter euch dabei 

*INFO:* Das Sugoi-Set ist leider schon verkauft!


----------



## Sleyvas (18. März 2013)

Ich bin verliebt 

Eigentlich halte ich von speziellem "Weiberkram" wenig...aber der Rucksack ist perfekt. Hatte noch den FR Trail Unlimited und den FR Enduro Team ausprobiert aber keiner saß so angegossen, wie das Exemplar.


----------



## barbarissima (18. März 2013)

Welches Exemplar ist es denn? Sieht übrigens schick aus


----------



## Sleyvas (18. März 2013)

Das ist der FR Trail Women (20l) für Mädels aus dem Jahr 2012. Der 2013er ist ja in diesem meiner Meinung nach seltsam anmutenden Lime-Hellblau-Weiß gehalten. Gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Und zufälligerweise gibt es "mein" Exemplar derzeit auch noch in Größe S bei Hibike im Ausverkauf für 109 statt 139 Euronen. Da musste Frau zuschlagen!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (18. März 2013)

Sehr schick! So schön lila!!


----------



## niceann (18. März 2013)

...zu den EvoC Rucksäcke kann ich nur eines Sagen ... TOP
die FR -Modelle mit Rückenprotektor sitzen wegen der breiten Hüftgurte alle sehr gut!
Haben in unsrer Sammlung eine "S" Lady-Modell und einen "M/L" mir passen beide ganz gut! 
Würde ich sofort wieder kauf  .... und haben auch schon einen in Aussicht ....

glg niceann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grino21 (22. März 2013)

Hab mir heute beim Velo Shop diesen geholt. Dieser Helm hat mir auf anhin gepasst wie für mich gemacht.  Und natürlich in meiner Bike Farbe.


----------



## Chrige (22. März 2013)

Ich habe letzten Freitag die ersten kurzen Sachen geshoppt. Jetzt kann der Frühling kommen.










"Leider" habe ich auch gesehen, dass es noch andere tolle Farben gibt, die in meiner Grösse noch nicht da waren. Werde wohl nächste Woche nochmals vorbei gehen. Die würden dann auch so schön zu dem neuen Spielzeug passen, das im Moment darauf wartet, dieses Wochenende, so richtig getestet zu werden. Scheint ein teurer Frühling zu werden .


----------



## WarriorPrincess (23. März 2013)

Besonders das Oberteil ist schick!
Ich brauch auch dringend was, hab bisher in den Läden bei uns aber nur Trikots imt überwiegend weiß gesehen...  nicht sinnvoll


----------



## Silvermoon (24. März 2013)

...ich räum auch gerade den Schrank, um Platz für Neues zu haben


----------



## scylla (24. März 2013)

Chrige schrieb:


> ... neuen Spielzeug ...



erzähl! *gespanntbin*


----------



## HiFi XS (24. März 2013)

Grino21 schrieb:


> Hab mir heute beim Velo Shop diesen geholt. Dieser Helm hat mir auf anhin gepasst wie für mich gemacht.  Und natürlich in meiner Bike Farbe.



Gefällt mir auch - gute Farbe!


----------



## Chrige (25. März 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> erzähl! *gespanntbin*


 
Na ja, ich bin wieder oder immer noch auf der Suche nach einem Trailspielzeug mit etwas mehr Federweg als mein Racefully. Da ein Freund von mir Bikehändler ist und auch jede Woche mit mir biken geht, weiss er ziemlich genau, was ich will und leiht mir ein Rad nach dem anderen . Seine Aussage letzte Woche war: "Bringst es wieder vorbei, wenn du es genügend getestet hast"  Leider wurde es dieses Wochenende noch nicht genügend ausgefahren, so dass ich es wohl über Ostern behalten werde. 
Ich werde berichten, wenn ich mich definitiv für etwas entschieden habe und wird es auch an unser nächstes Treffen mitnehmen .


----------



## scylla (25. März 2013)

na du machst es ja spannend


----------



## barbarissima (29. März 2013)

Meine neue Zimtstern Hose  Das Trikot ist schon eine Saison alt aber ungetragen, weil bisher nichts dazu passen wollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niceann (29. März 2013)

Hey Bärbel,
schicke Klamotten soooo Osterlich farbig ...
hoffen wir dass wie die kurzen schicken Klamotten bald auch mal 
wieder benötigen .....
Meine langen sind gerade zur gründlichsten Schlamm - Entfernung
in der Maschine ....

Schöne Ostern an alle Lady´s
NiceAnn


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. April 2013)

nachdem ich sie vor 2 Jahren schon mal besaß, und sie sooooo bequem war, aber damals leider viel zu groß, hab ich jetzt nach langem Ringen die letzte in Größe S im ganzen Internet ergattert (glaube ich  )... die Farbe ist zwar nicht meine 1. Wahl, aber die Hose scheint es diese Saison nicht mehr zu geben...

Jetzt hab ich sie endlich wieder


----------



## Frau Rauscher (6. April 2013)

so und die Radl bekommen auch was Neues, ein etwas längerer Vorbau (45) für Willi, und für Flip gab es nen neuen Vorbau und den wuuuuunderschönen Easton Haven Carbon Lenker in 710er Breite 
Und jetzt wird probegefahren!


----------



## Sleyvas (8. April 2013)

Nicht alles ganz neu aber da für gut befunden eines Postings wert:

Zum Einen habe ich meinem Radl einen kürzeren Vorbau (Syntace Megaforce 2, 50mm) gegönnt, fühlt sich direkt viel besser an. 
Dann das Bein- und Armpaket der iXS Assault. Von denen bin ich wirklich begeistert, tragen sich sehr angenehm und unauffällig. Da lasse ich meine Sinner guten Gewissens im Regal liegen und meine Schienbeine sind vor den pösen Pins und meiner Ungeschicktheit sicher. Sogar beim Pedalieren stören sie erfreulich wenig. Einziger (bisher bemerkter) Nachteil in meiner Sicht: kein seitlicher Schutz an den Knien - das können die Sinner besser. Ellenbogenprotektoren kamen bislang noch nicht im Einsatz. Das Trikot war dann noch ein Schnäppchen am Rande


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. April 2013)

heute gab es mal nen neuen Helm, in GRÜN wie der FRÜHLING!

sitzt super und war nicht teuer


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (14. April 2013)

Wie teuer war denn der kurze Vorbau @Frau Rauscher?? Im "Workshop" 2013 ist der gÃ¼nstigste 59,90â¬. Find ich megateuer, gibt's die auch gÃ¼nstiger?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lykanth (18. April 2013)

relativ passend zur TLD Kombo, die 100% Goggle...


----------



## WarriorPrincess (21. April 2013)

Soo. ich hab auch bissl was neues.
In da ION-Trikot hab ich ich auf den ersten Blick verliebt - kein Wunder, is ja lila...
Und die Protektoren wurden jetzt auch mal Zeit, müssen aber noch auf Tourtauglichkeit getestet werden...


----------



## RedCat (28. April 2013)

....


----------



## Principiante (28. April 2013)

geiles Teil!


----------



## mystik-1 (1. Mai 2013)

jetzt kann es waermer werden. hoffe man sieht sie auf dem bild.


----------



## KarinS (2. Mai 2013)

An alle Mädels mit Gr. 34 - hab heute ein paar VAUDE Klamotten in den
Bikemarkt gestellt, vielleicht ist ja für jemanden was dabei!


----------



## mystik-1 (2. Mai 2013)

Das klingt gut


----------



## Sleyvas (8. Mai 2013)

Endlich WIRKLICH passende (auch den Lenker greifend...) für Minifingerchen OHNE fette Polsterung (mir sonst zu indirektes Gefühl) und mit tatsächlich funktionierender Touchscreen-Fingerspitzen!

Außerdem passen sie farblich zum Bike 

Ist übrigens Größe XS des Damenmodells. Alles andere war immer zu lang an den Fingern....


----------



## Zelasus (8. Mai 2013)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Soo. ich hab auch bissl was neues.
> In da ION-Trikot hab ich ich auf den ersten Blick verliebt - kein Wunder, is ja lila...
> Und die Protektoren wurden jetzt auch mal Zeit, müssen aber noch auf Tourtauglichkeit getestet werden...


Hör mir mit ION auf. Ich musste extra nach München fahren damit meine was von ION kaufen kann. Und dann noch ausgerechnet in so einen kleinen Laden der gerade die gesamte Kollektion bekommen hat. War sogar noch im großen Karton verpackt. Naja als Lady kannst dir ja sicherlich vorstellen, das dies schreckliche 2 Stunden für mich waren.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (9. Mai 2013)

Zelasus schrieb:


> Hör mir mit ION auf. Ich musste extra nach München fahren damit meine was von ION kaufen kann. Und dann noch ausgerechnet in so einen kleinen Laden der gerade die gesamte Kollektion bekommen hat. War sogar noch im großen Karton verpackt. Naja als Lady kannst dir ja sicherlich vorstellen, das dies schreckliche 2 Stunden für mich waren.


Welcher Laden war das bitte?? 

Du musst es so sehen: Wenn deine Holde glücklich ist, kann sie nicht nörgeln  Und dann macht das Biken gleich noch mehr Spaß.  Immer positiv sehen alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelasus (9. Mai 2013)

Das war kitemania.
In der gotthardstrasse 4 in München.


----------



## RedCat (14. Mai 2013)

Heute kam ein Paket aus den USA


----------



## Sleyvas (14. Mai 2013)

Geiles Teil der Helm! Hat bisschen was von Darth Vader


----------



## Monne89 (18. Mai 2013)

So, jetzt kann die Saison richtig beginnen


----------



## WarriorPrincess (19. Mai 2013)

Mein neues Trikot...


----------



## barbarissima (20. Mai 2013)

Superschönes Teilchen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (20. Mai 2013)

einmal ein TLD geschenkt , und das andere haben liebe Freunde mitgebracht! Ich frage mich, wo sie dieses schöne Teil noch aufgetrieben haben, die Kollektion ist ja schon etwas her 


Das Katzentrikot ist auch hübsch!


----------



## sandee.d (20. Mai 2013)

@RedCat FEEETT!!!!


----------



## Sleyvas (25. Mai 2013)

Nachdem ich bisher meist bei Maloja gelandet bin, nun ein Fanfiluca-Outfit. Die Passform ist tausend mal besser als bei Maloja, Qualität scheint auch zu passen. Die Shorts ist die Megavalanche mit etwas länger geschnittenen Beinen, damit diese doofe Lücke zu den Protektoren geschlossen wird.

Nächstes Opfer wird "Latz Fatz". Nach kritischem Beäugen und Anprobe wurde die Latzhose als saubequem und super passend eingestuft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. Mai 2013)

die Latzhose würde mich ja auch reizen


----------



## barbarissima (25. Mai 2013)

Spitzenmäßiges Outfit  Cool finde ich, dass es sogar die passenden Socken gibt. Da sucht man sich ja sonst schon mal einen Wolf, bis man geeignete gefunden hat


----------



## Sleyvas (25. Mai 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Spitzenmäßiges Outfit  Cool finde ich, dass es sogar die passenden Socken gibt. Da sucht man sich ja sonst schon mal einen Wolf, bis man geeignete gefunden hat



Das Schlimme ist: es gibt die Socken ich noch im passenden blau....


----------



## schlammdiva (25. Mai 2013)

Wie immer schöne Sachen hier 
Mich reizt die Latz Fatzke auch, hat was.


----------



## Principiante (27. Mai 2013)

@RedCat:  geiles Teil!!

 @WarriorPrincess:  voll niedlich!!!


LG, Principiante!!


----------



## barbarissima (29. Mai 2013)

*Habe soeben meine rote Phase eingeläutet  *
*

*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niceann (31. Mai 2013)

Habe soeben meine rote Phase eingeläutet 


Hi Bärbel, gefällt mir ....was hast du den für nen Helm von MET?

Was soll man auch machen bei dem Wetter im Ländle (den Hohenstaufen sieht man nicht mal mehr)
Da bleibt doch nur Shopping und die schönen Gedanken an trocken Trails ...

Grüße NiceAnn


----------



## blutlache (31. Mai 2013)

niceann schrieb:


> was hast du den für nen Helm von MET?



*Vaude Bike Alpin und MET Terra*


----------



## barbarissima (31. Mai 2013)

blutlache schrieb:


> *Vaude Bike Alpin und MET Terra*


 Bingo 



niceann schrieb:


> Habe soeben meine rote Phase eingeläutet
> 
> 
> Hi Bärbel, gefällt mir ....was hast du den für nen Helm von MET?
> ...


 Und jetzt liegen die schönen neuen Sachen rum und müssten dringend mal ausgeführt werden  Und morgen werden sie eingeweiht, sch***egal wie dolle es regnet


----------



## Lyndwyn (31. Mai 2013)

*Neid* Das schaut so toll aus  Mit der Hose liebäugel ich schon, aber die ist ja so teuer 



Sleyvas schrieb:


> Nachdem ich bisher meist bei Maloja gelandet bin, nun ein Fanfiluca-Outfit. Die Passform ist tausend mal besser als bei Maloja, Qualität scheint auch zu passen. Die Shorts ist die Megavalanche mit etwas länger geschnittenen Beinen, damit diese doofe Lücke zu den Protektoren geschlossen wird.
> 
> Nächstes Opfer wird "Latz Fatz". Nach kritischem Beäugen und Anprobe wurde die Latzhose als saubequem und super passend eingestuft


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (1. Juni 2013)

Hab mir auch was neues geleistet 





Trotz Online Bestellung passt alles top. Hab leider nur ein grösseres Sportgeschäft hier in der Nähe, und die haben meist nur EIN Helmmodell, dafür aber in ALLEN möglichen Grössen. Schuhe haben die so gut wie gar nicht. 
Dazu passend hab ich die Kombiklicks von Shimano. Die konnt ich nicht mehr fotografieren, weil, die sind schon verbaut


----------



## NiBi8519 (8. Juni 2013)

So hab mir mal zum testen was von Decathlon bestellt. Recht günstig die Sachen-bin mal gespannt 





Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## mystik-1 (9. Juni 2013)

:d von craft

Farbe ist etwas dunkler als auf dem Bild. Traegt sich gut und im Gegensatz ist es zu meinen anderen beiden Ebayschnaeppchen auch wirklich eine xs.


----------



## Jazzy21 (9. Juni 2013)

@Schranzi85: Hatte auch früher viel Kleidung von Decathlon, vor allem die Hosen fand ich sehr robust, eine hab ich jetzt noch  nur die Polsterhosen, die oft mit dabei waren, finde ich nicht so gut!
Aber Preis/Leistung ist da ja top  

Das sind meine zwei Lieblingsmountainbike Outfits, beide erst das Jahr gekauft. Links ist komplett von Maloja, rechts die Hause is von Vaude. Den Helm hab ich auch neu, das ist der Giro Feather- der ist echt klasse, man sieht auch nicht aus wie ein Pilskopf (und ich hab 5 Endurohelme probiert!!)


----------



## NiBi8519 (10. Juni 2013)

Jazzy21 schrieb:


> @Schranzi85: Hatte auch früher viel Kleidung von Decathlon, vor allem die Hosen fand ich sehr robust, eine hab ich jetzt noch  nur die Polsterhosen, die oft mit dabei waren, finde ich nicht so gut!
> Aber Preis/Leistung ist da ja top



Guten Morgen, 
also ich kann bis jetzt nichts negatives sagen. Die Hosen sind bequem und mal schauen was sie aushalten und vor allem wie lange 
Die Polster sind bei mir auch als erstes geflogen, kam mir vor als ob ich ne Windel an hab. Mit meiner Radhose drunter bisher perfekt. 
Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## barbarissima (10. Juni 2013)

@Jazzy21
110 Punkte für das Maloja Outfit  Um das Oberteil schleiche ich auch schon seit einiger Zeit herum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jazzy21 (10. Juni 2013)

danke danke, ich liebs auch  im Herbst hol ich mir das shirt noch als Langarm- Version


----------



## maddin80 (21. Juni 2013)

Habe mir folgendes bestellt:

Jersey









3 T-Shirts


----------



## Jazzy21 (21. Juni 2013)

Coole Shirts, Maddin80, aber du wesst scho , dass du im ladies only thread bist :-D


----------



## maddin80 (21. Juni 2013)

Ne, das weiß ich nicht, steht ja auch nirgends, oder habe ich eine Kleinigkeit übersehen? Wenn ja, Verzeihung!


----------



## Jazzy21 (21. Juni 2013)

Doch oben ;-) aber mir ist das wurscht, kannst doch hier auch posten


----------



## maddin80 (21. Juni 2013)

OH ... jetzt weiß ich was Du mit oben meinst, sorry, war mein Fehler! Frauen Shirts gibts da auch :-D


----------



## Jazzy21 (21. Juni 2013)

Da muss ich doch gleich mal rein schauen


----------



## mystik-1 (21. Juni 2013)

maddin80 schrieb:


> Frauen Shirts gibts da auch :-D



Anziehen, Bild machen, einstellen..dann darfst Du hier sicher weiterposten


----------



## maddin80 (23. Juni 2013)

Alles klar, habe mal ein Lady-Jersey-Top geordert:









. Foto folgt :-D Muahahahahaha Wehe dafür gibt es kein LIKE :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mystik-1 (23. Juni 2013)

(aber viele schnörkel^^)

und? passt es dir?^^


----------



## Jazzy21 (23. Juni 2013)

haha, klasse 
wenn das Shirt heute schon gekommen ist, dann muss ich da auch bestellen P


----------



## Jazzy21 (23. Juni 2013)

Wo hast du des bestellt?


----------



## maddin80 (24. Juni 2013)

Morgen! Denke das kommt Freitag. Habe das hier bestellt: mtbvonberg.spreadshirt.de


----------



## jboe (24. Juni 2013)

Das gab`s heute zum Geburtstag...







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (25. Juni 2013)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich jboe!







Mein neuer Helm und Brille 8)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sandee.d (25. Juni 2013)

jboe schrieb:


> Das gab`s heute zum Geburtstag...



uuaaaahhhhh das will ich auuuuch!!!neid neid neid!!!! happy birthdaaay


----------



## barbarissima (25. Juni 2013)

@jboe
Nachträglich Heppi Börschdee


----------



## jboe (25. Juni 2013)

Viiiiiiiiilen Dank!  Ihr seit lieb...


----------



## Warnschild (30. Juni 2013)

Ruppi-Konuppi schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich jboe!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das fährst du aber hoffentlich nicht mit einem Ghost AMR???


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (1. Juli 2013)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Das fährst du aber hoffentlich nicht mit einem Ghost AMR???


 
Bisher hab ich das in Kombination nur beim Einkaufen getragen, das ist sicherer, weil die Passanten immer so rabbiat sind 

Spaß Sag, warum weinst du?


----------



## Warnschild (2. Juli 2013)

Ruppi-Konuppi schrieb:


> Bisher hab ich das in Kombination nur beim Einkaufen getragen, das ist sicherer, weil die Passanten immer so rabbiat sind
> 
> Spaß Sag, warum weinst du?



Naja, wäre nicht das erste Mal, dass ich derlei Verirrungen sehe...


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (2. Juli 2013)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Naja, wäre nicht das erste Mal, dass ich derlei Verirrungen sehe...


 
.. lese.. dito   Gut, dass jeder selbst entscheiden kann  
Aber danke für deinen Kommentar!


----------



## barbarissima (6. Juli 2013)

Der Schlussverkauf hat begonnen


----------



## NiBi8519 (7. Juli 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Der Schlussverkauf hat begonnen



Gefällt mir sehr =D


----------



## barbarissima (7. Juli 2013)

Danke schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.ltz (6. August 2013)

Hi,
sorry das ich hier bei euch so reinschneie.
Möchte gerne für meine Frau bei BMO eine -Platzangst Rabbit in Lila- bestellen sie hat die Tage Geburtstag.
Nun meine Frage wisst ihr wie den die Größenangaben so stimmen.Möchte nicht die falsche Gr.bestellen und dann passt es nicht....klar kann man umtauschen usw aber es währe halt doch cool ---Geschenk auspacken ...anziehen und passt--- vielleicht könnt ihr mir als Mann da helfen...Vielen Dank im voraus.

Micha


----------



## WarriorPrincess (6. August 2013)

mr.ltz schrieb:


> Hi,
> sorry das ich hier bei euch so reinschneie.
> Möchte gerne für meine Frau bei BMO eine -Platzangst Rabbit in Lila- bestellen sie hat die Tage Geburtstag.
> Nun meine Frage wisst ihr wie den die Größenangaben so stimmen.Möchte nicht die falsche Gr.bestellen und dann passt es nicht....klar kann man umtauschen usw aber es währe halt doch cool ---Geschenk auspacken ...anziehen und passt--- vielleicht könnt ihr mir als Mann da helfen...Vielen Dank im voraus.
> ...


Ich hab die Rabbit in S und brauch nen Gürtel. Wenn ich meine Protektorweste ("nur" weiche Rückenprotektoren, also kein richtiger Panzer)anhab, würd's evtl auch so gehn. Hab bei "normalen" Hosen meist Gr. 34/36, bzw. bei Jeans Bundweite 28 oder 29. Entsprechend würd ich sagen, fällt sie eher etwas größer aus. Hoffe, das hilft weiter


----------



## mr.ltz (6. August 2013)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Ich hab die Rabbit in S und brauch nen Gürtel. Wenn ich meine Protektorweste ("nur" weiche Rückenprotektoren, also kein richtiger Panzer)anhab, würd's evtl auch so gehn. Hab bei "normalen" Hosen meist Gr. 34/36, bzw. bei Jeans Bundweite 28 oder 29. Entsprechend würd ich sagen, fällt sie eher etwas größer aus. Hoffe, das hilft weiter



 Hört sich ja schonmal ganz gut an...Vielen Dank an dich 

Micha


----------



## barbarissima (6. August 2013)

Ich trage normalerweise Gr. S (Maloja, Zimtstern) Die Rabbit sitzt in XS perfekt.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (6. August 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich trage normalerweise Gr. S (Maloja, Zimtstern) Die Rabbit sitzt in XS perfekt.


Wo  hast du die in XS her?? Hab ich damals weder in online-Shops noch in Läden in XS gefunden, obwohl die Größe wohl auch besser für mich gewesen wäre...


----------



## barbarissima (6. August 2013)

Ich habe meine gleich Anfang der Saison bei Rose bestellt. Habe gerade mal alle Online Shops durchgestöbert und siehe da, bei Rose gibt es die türkisfarbene Rabbit noch in XS  Jetzt musst du nur noch Türkis schön finden


----------



## niceann (7. August 2013)

Der Schlussverkauf hat begonnen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Es gefällt auf jeden fall ....
wo hast das Schnäppchen gemacht?


----------



## barbarissima (7. August 2013)

@niceann
Du meinst mich, oder?
Also, das Trikot gab´s hier und die Hose hier


----------



## niceann (8. August 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> @niceann
> Du meinst mich, oder?
> Also, das Trikot gab´s hier und die Hose hier



Danke ja .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (16. August 2013)

Mein Enduro hat eine Diät verschrieben bekommen


----------



## NiBi8519 (17. August 2013)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Mein Enduro hat eine Diät verschrieben bekommen



Geilo  :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Silvermoon (17. August 2013)

Hallo liebe LO-Leserinnen....

Ich weiß, dies gehört sicherlich nicht hier her, aber 
a) wollte ich keinen extra Thread eröffnen, 
b) gibt es den Verkaufsthread hier im LO (leider) nicht mehr und 
c) treffe ich hier mit der Farbe Purple wohl eher den Geschmack und vielleicht sucht hier jemand genau sowas 

*Verkaufe ein REVERSE- Komplettset in Purple. *
Die Teile waren für einen Neuaufbau bestimmt, aber leider werden sie nicht mehr benötigt, das Projekt hat sich erledigt und nun habe ich hier ein Traum in Purple rumliegen und hab leider keine Verwendung mehr für 
Die Teile sind nagelneu und zum Teil auch noch original verpackt!

Wer Interesse hat und sein Bike farblich etwas aufpimpen möchte, einfach bei mir melden (entweder per PN oder über Anfrage bei Bikemarkt).
Set ist auch in meinen Bikemarkt-Anzeigen zu finden, dort könnt ihr auch die genauere Beschreibung der Teile nachlesen 





Danke


----------



## murmel04 (17. August 2013)

sieht klasse aus die Purple Serie.

Bei mir geht´s beim Fox allerdings in die Richtung Nugged Gold, die Farbe ist dort ja schon vorhanden.


----------



## NiBi8519 (17. August 2013)

Ich überlege es mir, da mein Bike auch Teile hat in purple. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bikebetti (17. August 2013)

Hallo





[/url][/IMG]

HiBike hat Ausverkauf !!!
Gruß Bikebetti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (17. August 2013)

Super! Ich bin ja normalerweise absolut kein Rosa-Fan, aber die Fox-Hose finde ich äußerst stylisch


----------



## LilianB (28. August 2013)

Die rosa Hose ist super 

Ähm ja ich hab da auch noch was für mein neues Copperhead geschenkt bekommen...und zwar dieses komische etwas. Mir dem Radcomputer an sich hab ich kein Problem, allerding soll laut Beschreibung dieses hässliche riesige viereckige Ding an meine Federgabel  Ich hoffe nicht das das deren Ernst ist, das sieht ja mal mega schei*e aus :kotz:
 kann mich grad kaum beherrschen, meine Mam ist allerdings ziemlich stolz darauf etwas OHNE Kabel gefunden zu haben. Ich werde also nicht meckern und das Teil ans Rad montieren. So schlimm wirds schon nicht werden 

https://www.locayo.de/media/W1siZiI...hX2JjXzEyLjEyX3N0cy5qcGciXV0.png?sha=1f7d57bd


----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. August 2013)

Das sieht man doch nicht, das zeigt ja nach innen zum Speichenmagneten. Ist doch nett von deiner Mam.  Die interessiert sich wenigstens dafür, was du tust und was du hast!


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (28. August 2013)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Das sieht man doch nicht, das zeigt ja nach innen zum Speichenmagneten. Ist doch nett von deiner Mam.  Die interessiert sich wenigstens dafür, was du tust und was du hast!



Nee, nee, das Teil sieht man schon, denn wenn es nach innen zeigen würde, würde es bis in die Speichen reinreichen


----------



## jboe (28. August 2013)

Ich würde auch nicht mecker, sonst bekommst du nie wieder was.


----------



## LilianB (29. August 2013)

Ja ihr habt wohl Recht 

Werde dann heute mal das Ding da dran machen, ich freue mich ja auch so ist das ja nicht war schwierig genug Mama davon zu überzeugen das ich jetzt gerne mal was anderes machen möchte


----------



## jboe (29. August 2013)

Wenn du deine Wörter sortierst, versteht man dich....
Und nicht falsch verstehe...kein Zickenalarm! Ich komme auch oft mit der Rechtschreibung nicht klar! *schäm*


----------



## LilianB (29. August 2013)

Also ich studiere Germanistik eigentlich habe ich keine Schwierigkeiten mit Rechtschreibung. ich streite jedoch nicht ab, dass mein IPhone zuweilen etwas eigen ist ;-)


----------



## jboe (29. August 2013)

Ja ja, immer auf die Technik schieben...


----------



## barbarissima (31. März 2014)

Nachdem es hier über die Wintermonate sehr ruhig geworden ist wage ich mal wieder einen Vorstoß 

Bei einem Ausflug ins Chiemgau vor zwei Wochen konnte ich es mir nicht verkneifen einen kleinen Abstecher im Maloja-Shop in Aschau zu machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (31. März 2014)

LilianB schrieb:


> Also ich studiere Germanistik*,* eigentlich habe ich keine Schwierigkeiten mit Rechtschreibung. *I*ch streite jedoch nicht ab, dass mein IPhone zuweilen etwas eigen ist*.* ;-)


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (4. April 2014)

Passen, sind superbequem. Vorher hatte ich immer nur so billige Dinger. 
Bin mal gespannt, wie sie sich im Langzeiteinsatz machen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (4. April 2014)

Sehen gut aus!

Hier mal wieder 2 Teile für mein Projekt 2014! 




 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## swe68 (4. April 2014)

geile Farbe!


----------



## Chrige (8. April 2014)

Die letzten drei Tage scheinen Weihnachten oder so gewesen zu sein. Am Samstag ein paar Knieprotektoren vom Händler umsonst mitgekriegt und gestern lagen die neuen Flats orginalverpackt in meinem Briefkasten, die ein Freund, der bei Specialized arbeitet, "übrig" hatte.




Meine Projekte "nicht mehr soviel Aua und Schrammen" und "Schauen wir mal, ob der Kopf mit Flats besser klar kommt" kann starten. Die Knieprotektoren wurden am Sonntag schon getestet, wie man unschwer erkennen kann.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (8. April 2014)

Chrige, dann viel Spaß und gutes Gelingen!

Barbarissima - sehr chic, vor allem mit den Schuhen!


----------



## Principiante (13. April 2014)

Hallo Ladys!

Hier ein Tip:

Bei Berg ab gibt es die Karver Woman für 49.-€ !!

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/index.php?cPath=138_139&sort=2a&page=1

...falls jemand gerade sucht, dachte ich geb es mal weiter.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (30. Mai 2014)

Heute beim bikekauf bissel was abgestaubt mit ordentlich Prozenten, wenn beim bike schon nix mehr geht


----------



## Principiante (31. Mai 2014)

"Ghost" 

...die Pedalen sind auch nice!
LG, Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (31. Mai 2014)

Die Pedale habe ich an meinem Cube. Bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## Cherry (27. Juni 2014)

...Passend zum Bike einen neuen Flaschenhalter: 
http://www.specialized.com/de/de/ftb/bottlescages/cages/zee-cage-ii-left in Matte clack/Charcoal , sieht super aus am Bike, fällt kaum auf!


----------



## wildbiker (28. Juni 2014)

Ich hoffe das deine a-flat sl nach nem halben jahr nicht auch so aussehen. Dank tollem acros Service neues Pedal bekommen.


----------



## NiBi8519 (28. Juni 2014)

Da meine Drinkblase sich verabschiedet hat wurde Ersatz benötigt. Habe ein wenig auf Decathlon gestöbert und es wurde ein neuer Rucksack inkl. Trinkblase. Praktisch sind die vielen Fächer und die versteckte Regenhülle.
Preislich gesehen schwer günstig,  aber die Bewertung war top. Bin mal gespannt.





Und da mein Bike *love* lila Applikationen aufweist, gab es direkt noch ein neues Shirt in passender Farbe. Bin mal auf die Qualität gespannt =)





Wenn jetzt nur noch die Sonne raus käme....


----------



## Cherry (12. Juli 2014)

...Heute gabs neue Pedale  

 Dann noch einen Flaschenhalter fürs andere Bike  

 Bei dem Tacho/HMmesser ist noch nicht sicher, ob er bleiben darf  

 Und eine Jacke falls es kalt wird 


Eine neue Flasche mit Isolierung und Deckel gabs auch noch, ist allerdings schon in der Spülmaschine 
Und jetzt habe ich hoffentlich mal für eine Weile alles, Shoppen macht zwar Spaß, kostet aber ziemlich (logisch, oder? )


----------



## Whippy (18. Juli 2014)

Sooooo, absolut neu ist mein Protektorenshirt. Tolles Teil: 






Auch diese Woche gekommen sind die neuen Pedale für den Downhiller:







Dann gab es vor kurzem ne neue Goggle von TLD für den Helm die ich allerdings noch nicht nutzen konnte:






Und die Kombi in der Mitte kam noch neu dazu....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (26. Juli 2014)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Da meine Drinkblase sich verabschiedet hat wurde Ersatz benötigt. Habe ein wenig auf Decathlon gestöbert und es wurde ein neuer Rucksack inkl. Trinkblase. Praktisch sind die vielen Fächer und die versteckte Regenhülle.
> Preislich gesehen schwer günstig,  aber die Bewertung war top. Bin mal gespannt.


Welches Modell ist das genau?


----------



## NiBi8519 (26. Juli 2014)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Welches Modell ist das genau?



Hallo,  das ist dieser:
http://www.decathlon.de/trinkrucksack-mtb-700-btwin-id_8300158.html

Habe jetzt die ersten 200 Km damit runter und bin begeistert.  Gute Verarbeitung und viel Stauraum.
Die Regenhülle macht einen guten Eindruck, da ich gestern darauf angewiesen war. Die Trinkblase ist super, bis auf das Mundstück, da kam mir entweder zu wenig Wasser raus oder teils gar nix. Habe es abgemacht und nuckel jetzt erstmal ohne fleißig weiter.

Grüße


----------



## NiBi8519 (26. Juli 2014)

Wenn ich schon hier bin.....
Letztes Weekend meine Handschuhe verloren und nur noch einen gefunden habe auf dem Rückweg musste Ersatz her- am besten in den Farben meiner Kleidung und passend zum Bike.


----------



## mathijsen (26. Juli 2014)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Hallo,  das ist dieser:
> http://www.decathlon.de/trinkrucksack-mtb-700-btwin-id_8300158.html
> 
> Habe jetzt die ersten 200 Km damit runter und bin begeistert.  Gute Verarbeitung und viel Stauraum.
> ...



Hatte gehofft, es sei der 900er, da der mir vom Volumen her passen würde und mich die Bequemlichkeit dieses "Fallschirm-Trägers" interessiert hätte, zumal man an auf diese große Schnalle vllt. direkt eine GoPro-Halterung kleben könnte.


----------



## NiBi8519 (26. Juli 2014)

Ahh ok. Der 900er war mir zu groß vom Volumen her. Also das Trage Gefühl wird bei dem wohl nicht viel anders sein. Halt etwas größer =)


----------



## barbarissima (26. Juli 2014)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon hier bin.....
> Letztes Weekend meine Handschuhe verloren und nur noch einen gefunden habe auf dem Rückweg musste Ersatz her- am besten in den Farben meiner Kleidung und passend zum Bike.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 308336


Sehr sehr schick  Ich hab´s auch immer gerne, wenn Handschuhe und Klamotten zueinander passen


----------



## wildbiker (26. Juli 2014)

Neuer bikerucksack... Brauchte mal was mit mehr stauraum...


----------



## NiBi8519 (26. Juli 2014)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Sehr sehr schick  Ich hab´s auch immer gerne, wenn Handschuhe und Klamotten zueinander passen


Danke schön =)
Das doofe ist, mein Bike hat lila Teile verbaut aber meine Kleidung ist überwiegend blau  beim kauf vorher nicht nachgedacht  Egal


----------



## barbarissima (26. Juli 2014)

Das geht ja gar nicht  Sofort umtauschen


----------



## NiBi8519 (26. Juli 2014)

Hahaaa neeee. Bin zwar eher gradlinig, aber hier mach ich ne Ausnahme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiBi8519 (18. August 2014)

So, eben bestellt für die kälteren Tage. Jemand Erfahrung mit PI bzgl den Größen?


----------



## mtbbee (18. August 2014)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> So, eben bestellt für die kälteren Tage. Jemand Erfahrung mit PI bzgl den Größen?


PI bei mir S = 36 max 38


----------



## NiBi8519 (18. August 2014)

mtbbee schrieb:


> PI bei mir S = 36 max 38



Ok Danke. Ich bin iwie total unsicher mit den Größen. Bin grad eh am abnehmen was es nicht leichter macht. Hatte immer XL=44 und hab jetzt teils Shirts wieder in L an was wieder ok aussieht. Hab jetzt auch L bestellt was hier mit 42/44 angegeben war. Ich bin gespannt. =D Entweder sieht es gut aus, oder Presswurst


----------



## mtbbee (18. August 2014)

hm ... bin gespannt .. PI schneidert finde ich recht figurbetont .. ne Nummer größer könnte aber wieder zu lange Arme bedeuten .. wenn Du ein Stadler in der Nähe hättest, der hat recht viel PI .. vielleicht könnte Dir war in Richtung Freeride besser gefallen ... Drücke Dir die Daumen, dass das gewünschte gefällt. Mein letztes PI Trikot + Hose hatte ich mir vor zwei Jahren gekauft und saß für mich recht eng, aber so wie es sein sollte .. ab und an ändern sich ja auch die Größen/Schnitte


----------



## NiBi8519 (19. August 2014)

Naja das doofe ist, das ich halt auch weiter abnehmen möchte. Seit den letzten Wochen vernachlässige ich das aber auch wieder etwas  also schwankt es eh und so richtig sagen was ich derzeit für ne Größe wirklich habe ist auch schwierig. Die Spannung bleibt und ich werde berichten =D

Edit: Ein Laden in der Nähe ist schwierig, der hat nie das da was ich toll finde und es bestellen. Aber Danke dennoch


----------



## MissSimplon (22. August 2014)




----------



## WarriorPrincess (23. August 2014)

Bereits vor 2 Wochen mussten neue Ellbogenschoner her, weil von meinen O'Neal Sinner das Innenpolster eingerissen ist (wie auch immer das geschehen konnte, aber darei n hab ich kein vertrauen mehr).
Und endlich ein Fullface für meinen kleinen Dickschädel, mit passender Goggle.


----------



## swe68 (30. August 2014)

Ich bekenne mich zu Lycra und war beim Assos Outlet shoppen (ich wollte immer schon mal eine rote Bikehose haben!  )


----------



## wildbiker (9. September 2014)

Bikendes Glühwürmchen im Wald  (noch relativ schwer zu bekommen, günstig = fix ausverkauft)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (10. September 2014)

Sehr sehr schick   Um genau die Gleiche bin ich auch schon mehrfach rumgeschlichen. Die hätte aber leider zu keinem meiner Trikots gepasst   Hast du das passende Trikot auch gleich eingesackt, oder sind deine Bestände mit der Hose kompatibel?


----------



## wildbiker (10. September 2014)

Bin noch am überlegen ob ich mir noch das passende langarm dazu ordere. Von Langarm-Trikots hab ich relativ wenig. Frau fährt ja auch mal wenns kälter draußen ist. Trikot gibt's ja bereits zum schmalen Kurs...


----------



## niceann (11. September 2014)

Neue lange Hose für die kälteren Tag!!



die norwegische Outdoor Bekleidung ist einfach Super - bequem und sehr strapazierfähig!!!


----------



## Sickgirl (12. September 2014)

Teile für mein neues Radprojekt










Heute mittag radle ich erstmal zu Whizz Wheels und hohl mir die Speiche, mal sehen ob mich die Muse packt. Ein Vorderrad muß ich auch noch einspeichen.


----------



## Principiante (12. September 2014)

Schöne Nabe!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (15. September 2014)

Muss die Post am Freitag um weniges verpasst haben - ich war schon weg, als meine neue Klingel kam.
(Ob das jetzt gut oder schlecht für das Ladies Treffen war, darf jede selbst entscheiden  - viele Wanderer mussten wir ja nicht aus dem Weg bimmeln)
Wird aber schnellstmöglich montiert und getestet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (15. September 2014)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Muss die Post am Freitag um weniges verpasst haben - ich war schon weg, als meine neue Klingel kam.
> (Ob das jetzt gut oder schlecht für das Ladies Treffen war, darf jede selbst entscheiden  - viele Wanderer mussten wir ja nicht aus dem Weg bimmeln)
> Wird aber schnellstmöglich montiert und getestet.


Haben will


----------



## murmel04 (15. September 2014)

Ich auch , wo geben


----------



## herbert2010 (15. September 2014)

Di


WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Muss die Post am Freitag um weniges verpasst haben - ich war schon weg, als meine neue Klingel kam.
> (Ob das jetzt gut oder schlecht für das Ladies Treffen war, darf jede selbst entscheiden  - viele Wanderer mussten wir ja nicht aus dem Weg bimmeln)
> Wird aber schnellstmöglich montiert und getestet.


Die sind super meine frau und ich haben die auch am bike


----------



## herbert2010 (15. September 2014)

Swiss trail bell


----------



## herbert2010 (15. September 2014)

http://www.swisstrailbell.ch/


----------



## Lahmschnecke (15. September 2014)

Herbert war schneller!
Ich hab sie auch - Robert_Ammersee fragte kürzlich auf dem Trail hinter mir, ob ich mein ganzes Küchengeschirr dabei hätte, weil es (in verriegeltem Zustand!)so gescheppert hat. Ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber bei Wandereraufkommen ganz gut geeignet.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (15. September 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> ...
> Ich hab sie auch - Robert_Ammersee fragte kürzlich auf dem Trail hinter mir, ob ich mein ganzes Küchengeschirr dabei hätte, weil es (in verriegeltem Zustand!)so gescheppert hat. ...



Da fummelt man stundenlang am Bike rum das Kette, Freilauf und was noch alles nahezu geräuschlos arbeiten...und dann darf man mit der Gehörschutz zum Gruppenbiken antreten.
Ne, ne, ne...


----------



## herbert2010 (15. September 2014)

so schlimm ist es nicht  ich verwende sie nur bei Wanderern auf das Glöckchen  reagieren wenigstens die meisten seit meinem neuen bike ist einfach der freilauf zu leise 
Lahmschnecke  meine ist wen der magnet drauf ist leise da hört man nichts hast du den magneten unten herum umgebogen wen nicht macht auch meine geräusche


----------



## Deleted 173968 (15. September 2014)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> ...auf das Glöckchen  reagieren wenigstens die meisten ...



Wir verwenden Lenker-Quietschetiere. Damit zauberst den meisten Wanderern ein Lächeln ins Gesicht, Hunde werden besonders aufmerksam.


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. September 2014)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Muss die Post am Freitag um weniges verpasst haben - ich war schon weg, als meine neue Klingel kam.
> (Ob das jetzt gut oder schlecht für das Ladies Treffen war, darf jede selbst entscheiden  - viele Wanderer mussten wir ja nicht aus dem Weg bimmeln)
> Wird aber schnellstmöglich montiert und getestet.



Hatte mir die im Kuhdesign letztes Jahr bestellt. Hat mir gerade auf dem AX gute Dienste geleistet. Auf Ziegenglöckchenbimmeln wird in den Alpen reagiert. Am Gardasee war es etwas schwieriger, zauberte dann aber meistens ein Lächeln auf die Gesichter der Wanderer. Habe sie nur abwärts genutzt, das bimmeln geht einem schon irgendwann auf den Keks, aber meine Mitfahrer wussten bergab immer, dass ich noch da bin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (15. September 2014)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Wir verwenden Lenker-Quietschetiere. Damit zauberst den meisten Wanderern ein Lächeln ins Gesicht, Hunde werden besonders aufmerksam.


Haha, ich hab´ auch den grünen Lenker-Quietschfrosch. Bisher schäme ich mich den ans MTB zu montieren... `Ne Schnecke mit nem grünem Quietschfrosch auf nem Bike ... und der Meine  kündigt mir die Fahrgemeinschaft.


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. September 2014)

Hatte mal Käpt´n Sharky am Lenker. Im Sommer war es ok, auch wenn Wanderer bzw. Fußgänger kaum darauf reagiert haben und man auf dem Trail die Hand vom Lenker nehmen musste. Im Winter war das Gummi dann so hart, dass man es kaum mehr drücken konnte und daher fast keinen Ton mehr herausbrachte. Das war der Moment, wo er wieder runterflog. Der Automatismus der Trailbell ist schon praktisch.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (15. September 2014)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Hatte mal Käpt´n Sharky am Lenker. ...



Nachdem das Digimon ihren "Fahrstil" nicht weiter mitmachen wollte und sich die Gummifüsse ausgerissen hatte, hat meine Süße den jetzt auch dran. Passt farblich natürlich bombe zu ihrem Bike! 

Wenn's Winter wird, gehts eh auf die Bahn. Da läuft niemand rum. Quietschen also nicht erforderlich.


----------



## Chrige (15. September 2014)

Falls ich solche Trailbells organisieren soll, könnt ihr mir gerne Bescheid geben. Mein Bikehändler verkauft sie. Von unserer Bikegruppe haben die meisten eine am Lenker.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (15. September 2014)

Billiger und einfacher: Bierdeckel so an den Hinterbau klemmen, das der an den Speichen kleppern...


----------



## Lahmschnecke (15. September 2014)

ROBERT - das mit den bierdeckeln ist ja frevel an der bayerischen bierkultur und geht ja genau so wenig wie radeln in der Halle .


----------



## Deleted 173968 (15. September 2014)

Kannst ja auch 'n Kölsch-Bierdeckel nehmen. 
Zurm Bahnfahren im Winter lade ich Dich hiermit herzlich ein -damit Du auch weist, wovon Du schreibst.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (16. September 2014)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Zurm Bahnfahren im Winter lade ich Dich hiermit herzlich ein -damit Du auch weist, wovon Du schreibst.


 
Angenommen!


----------



## Rubinstein5 (16. September 2014)

yippiyahee - meine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (16. September 2014)

...schöne Farbe, ( passt zu meinem Canyon  )


----------



## Rubinstein5 (16. September 2014)

hihi, 
die wollte ich schon IMMER haben. Der Bikemarkt machts möglich


----------



## Mausoline (16. September 2014)

Chrige schrieb:


> Falls ich solche Trailbells organisieren soll, könnt ihr mir gerne Bescheid geben. Mein Bikehändler verkauft sie. Von unserer Bikegruppe haben die meisten eine am Lenker.



Wenn du das nächste Mal zu uns in die Gegend kommst, kannst mir eine mitbringen


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. September 2014)

Ja, für mich auch noch eine! Die Gebühr für die Überweisung in die Schweiz war damals fast höher als das, was die Trailbell gekostet hat. Von daher wäre eine preiswertere Alternative schön.


----------



## Chrige (18. September 2014)

Ok, ich schau mal. Günstig sind die, die mein Händler verkauft allerdings auch nicht, da sie soviel ich mich erinnern kann, von einer Behindertenwerkstatt gemacht werden.
Mausi, bei dir komme ich erst vorbei, wenn die Spinnen weg sind...


----------



## wintergriller (18. September 2014)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ja, für mich auch noch eine! Die Gebühr für die Überweisung in die Schweiz war damals fast höher als das, was die Trailbell gekostet hat. Von daher wäre eine preiswertere Alternative schön.



Aloha,
Überweisungen in die Schweiz kosten mittlerweile (dank SEPA) nur noch soviel wie eine normale Inlandsüberweisung. Habe schon öfters überwiesen, kostenlos 
Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen eine Trailbell bestellen (die Jungs sind eh erst ab dem 22.9. wieder im Laden). Bei Interesse könnte ich Dir eine mitbestellen und in Frankfurt übergeben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (18. September 2014)

Gerne. Frankfurt passt, liegt auf meinem Heimweg, wenn ich das Auto bemühe. Motiv ist egal, mir gefallen sie alle. Ich kann dir das Geld vorab überweisen oder bar mitbringen.


----------



## Mausoline (18. September 2014)

Chrige schrieb:


> Ok, ich schau mal. Günstig sind die, die mein Händler verkauft allerdings auch nicht, da sie soviel ich mich erinnern kann, von einer Behindertenwerkstatt gemacht werden.
> Mausi, bei dir komme ich erst vorbei, wenn die Spinnen weg sind...



Oh je da wirds ja Frühjahr 
Na ja, jetzt sind ja eh bald wieder Langlauf- und Alpinski angesagt  da brauch ich die Bell noch nicht so dringend, hab ja noch ne "pinggg" Klingel


----------



## wintergriller (19. September 2014)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Gerne. Frankfurt passt, liegt auf meinem Heimweg, wenn ich das Auto bemühe. Motiv ist egal, mir gefallen sie alle. Ich kann dir das Geld vorab überweisen oder bar mitbringen.



Ok, werde Dir eine mitbestellen. Details können wir per PN klären!


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. September 2014)

Ok, alles klar!
Und schon mal Danke vorab!


----------



## NiBi8519 (28. September 2014)

Hi zusammen,
habe mir für meine Action Cam einen Brustgurt gekauft, ohne vorher vlt mal drüber nachzudenken das Frau dort noch 2 Brüste hat
Fühlt sich jetzt nicht so unangenehm an aber über die Optik mach ich mir schon Gedanken.  Nutzt von Euch jemand solch eine Halterung oder lasst ihr es direkt sein?-würde mich mal interessieren 

Schönen Sonntag Euch.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. September 2014)

meine neueste Errungenschaft: Dieser Helm! Und der war dieses Wochenende seeehr gut für meinen Schweinehund


----------



## wildbiker (29. September 2014)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> habe mir für meine Action Cam einen Brustgurt gekauft, ohne vorher vlt mal drüber nachzudenken das Frau dort noch 2 Brüste hat
> Fühlt sich jetzt nicht so unangenehm an aber über die Optik mach ich mir schon Gedanken.  Nutzt von Euch jemand solch eine Halterung oder lasst ihr es direkt sein?-würde mich mal interessieren
> 
> Schönen Sonntag Euch.



Ich nutz auch so ein Brustgurt von GoPro. Habs allerdings über meinen 2 Kullern . Geht ganz gut, im Prinzip die beste Kameraeinstellung.


----------



## NiBi8519 (29. September 2014)

0





wildbiker schrieb:


> Ich nutz auch so ein Brustgurt von GoPro. Habs allerdings über meinen 2 Kullern . Geht ganz gut, im Prinzip die beste Kameraeinstellung.



Hi,  Danke für die Rückmeldung. Habe gestern den Chesty auch länger getragen beim Skaten (Bike kaputt). War eigentlich auch positiv überrascht. Ging ganz gut, allerdings hatte ich auch was langes an und war gut verpackt. Im Sommer wenn man nur im Shirt fährt, sieht das bestimmt komisch aus =D aber man sieht sich selbst ja eh immer anders. Aber ja, die Beste Einstellung


----------



## Principiante (2. Oktober 2014)

Ein paar neue Shirts und......oh man, die neue Sony! hab ich mich gefreut, als sie heute kam! 
Die kleinste Actioncam im Moment auf dem Markt! Ich hab Angst sie zu verlieren, so winzig ist sie...

Wenn ich sie getestet hab, stell ich was dazu rein.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. Oktober 2014)

Die Trikots sind echt der Hammer. Wenn ich nicht so auf Wolle stehen würde könnte ich da echt schwach werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (2. Oktober 2014)

Die Trikots!!!!!  Haben will!!!
Der Maulwurf!!! 

(Was sind das für welche?)


----------



## Principiante (2. Oktober 2014)

Ich mach mal Schleichwerbung hier...
http://www.ebay.de/itm/310978321703...49&var=610278212458&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Sind echt günstig, obwohl ich ja eigentlich nicht so der Trikot Fan bin... würde auch gerne die Taschen hinten entfernen, aber trägt man wohl so?!? 
Aber den Maulwurf musste ich auch unbedingt haben! 
( Hab ihn in M genommen, ist ja Herren  )

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Bea5 (2. Oktober 2014)

Das Maulwurf Trikot ist wirklich klasse


----------



## IndianaWalross (2. Oktober 2014)

Und wie lange hat die Lieferung aus China gedauert? Würde mich ja reizen der Mauli aber wenn ich da 10 Monate drauf warte dann... 

Und wie groß genau fällt dat aus? Trage sonst Herren S-M (Damen 40/42)


----------



## Principiante (2. Oktober 2014)

Echt, keine 2 Wochen!
Hab das Herren in M, ist ungefähr 40 Damen. 
Also wenn Du breite Hüften hast, dann eher L, ist ziemlich schmal.


----------



## IndianaWalross (2. Oktober 2014)

Supi danke. Wird dann wohl eher L, bin ja nicht nur dem Namen nach ein kleines Walrossi  Nun noch Herrchen überreden dass er die Kreditkarte zückt


----------



## IndianaWalross (2. Oktober 2014)

Und jetzt mal zum Thema - mein vorzeitiges Geburtstagsgeschenk > 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Rechtzeitig zum Urlaub der genau jetzt beginnt - da morgen geiles Wetter angesagt ist wird gleich mal getestet


----------



## Chrige (3. Oktober 2014)

Ach die Brille habe ich auch... Und das Maulwurf Shirt ist der Hammer!!! Hm, habe auch in 2 Tagen Geburtstag. Vielleicht mache ich mir heute auch ein vorzeitiges Geburtstagsgeschenk. Meins steht noch beim Händler und hat 2 Räder


----------



## scylla (3. Oktober 2014)

Chrige schrieb:


> Ach die Brille habe ich auch... Und das Maulwurf Shirt ist der Hammer!!! Hm, habe auch in 2 Tagen Geburtstag. Vielleicht mache ich mir heute auch ein vorzeitiges Geburtstagsgeschenk. Meins steht noch beim Händler und hat 2 Räder



ui, da bin ich ja mal gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (3. Oktober 2014)

Chrige schrieb:


> Ach die Brille habe ich auch... Und das Maulwurf Shirt ist der Hammer!!! Hm, habe auch in 2 Tagen Geburtstag. Vielleicht mache ich mir heute auch ein vorzeitiges Geburtstagsgeschenk. Meins steht noch beim Händler und hat 2 Räder



Nein, ich glaube eher nicht dass du genau die auch hast, meine hat nämlich Gläser mit Direktschliff in meiner Sehstärke  daher auch so teuer und vorzeitiges Geburtstagsgeschenk. Ich wünschte ich könnte normal sehen und hätte nur die popeligen paar € für die Evil Eye Pro hinlegen müssen 

Mauli Shirt ist aber bestellt, bin schon gespannt


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. Oktober 2014)

Darf ich fragen was das so kostet, geschliffene Gläser für diese Brille?!


 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## IndianaWalross (4. Oktober 2014)

Siehe PN. Aber sagen wir mal so - der Optiker 100m die Straße runter der von nix ne Ahnung hatte, dafür total unwillig war, wollte das doppelte. Daher hab ich mir wen gesucht der mich nicht übers Ohr hauen will


----------



## Martina H. (4. Oktober 2014)

... nur mal so am Rande:

...geschliffene Gläser in Sportbrillen  nur von einem Optiker anfertigen lassen der auch Erfahrung im Bereich Sportbrillen hat. Durch die relativ grosse Krümmung ist es nicht so einfach, die Gläser richtig zu schleifen - habe da schlechte Erfahrung (im Bekanntenkreis) gemacht (vom Optiker geschliffen - leider völlig falsch!!!). Das "Gucken" durch die falschen Gläser war als ob man schielte und nicht richtig scharf sieht (ständiges fokussieren und  nie einen Punkt des scharfen Sehens finden).

Teure und schlechte Erfahrung - vom "richtigen" Optiker war's dann ein richtiges Aha-Erlebnis


----------



## IndianaWalross (5. Oktober 2014)

Jop, nur dass mein Optiker das von der entsprechenden Firma hat machen lassen, da er garnicht die Geräte für so einen Schliff hat. 
Vermessen usw hat er aber top gemacht. 

Dass _ich_ ganz leicht rechts schiele liegt an den veränderten Werten im rechten Glas die bei ihm gemessen wurden und womit ich offenbar besser zu Recht kam, die etwas vom alten Brillenpass abweichen. Links war ja auf Anhieb tiptop. 
Gestern bei einer ersten Probeausfahrt von rund 30km hab ich aber schon nach kurzer Fahrt nicht mehr daran gedacht, hab also immer den scharfen Punkt gefunden wie es soll. Also ich bin sehr zufrieden.
Würde also auch immer zu nem fachkundigen Optiker raten. Wenn die schon mit Unwillen reagieren direkt umdrehen und gehen, dann wird das mit Sicherheit nix.


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. Oktober 2014)

Hab mir vor 5 Jahren die erste mit selbsttönenden Gläsern in meiner Sehstärke machen lassen und habe mittlerweile die zweite. Da mein Optiker selbst Brillenträger ist und Motorradfahrer hatte der selbst schon eine und entsprechend Erfahrung. Ist beides Mal top geworden, aber billig war der Spass nicht. Aber dafür hält die zweite nun schon seit 4 Jahren und ich kann die Gläser tauschen wenn es nötig wird. Die erste ging leider mal verloren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (6. Oktober 2014)

ok, nachdem ich meine Evil Eye erst mit Clip ausgestattet hatte (zum Testen hab ich da aber auch beim Billigoptiker die billigsten Gläser reinsetzen lassen) und mich die doppelte Schicht Gläser vorm Auge gar nicht überzeugt, teste ich mich gerade durch Kontaktlinsen... Aber ich habe den Eindruck, da sehe ich ohne alles noch am besten  Für die Investition "geschliffene Sportbrillen-Gläser" sehe ich noch zu gut, das lohnt sich nicht so wirklich...


----------



## IndianaWalross (7. Oktober 2014)

Also ich persönlich finde ja es hat sich jeder Cent auch bei meinen -1.5 total gelohnt. Das ist ein ganzes Stück "Lebensqualität" und Spaß am Radfahren den ich dadurch zurück gewonnen habe. 
- Kein Dreck mehr bei jedem vorbeifahrenden und Staub aufwirbelnden Fahrzeug im Auge
- sämtliche Insekten sind nur so weggefluptscht bei der ersten Fahrt
- Wind nur noch  so wenig im Auge das ich hinterher das ganze Salz drin hatte vom Schwitzen (sonst tränen die so heftig dass sie schön "sauber" gewaschen sind)
- keine doofe Sonne mehr die trotz Sonnenbrille mich halb tot blendet sobald sie mal nicht direkt von vorn kommt (und wann ist das schon mal der Fall...) 
Somit bleiben jetzt auch hoffentlich mal die sonst bei mir üblichen Bindehautentzündungen aus.
Einfach aufsetzen und losfahren. Toll. Hatte schon gar keine Lust mehr mich aufs Rad zu setzen so genervt und gestresst war ich immer.

Im Winter muss sie sich noch beweisen, aber da bin ich echt fast gar nicht mehr aufs Rad gestiegen das war einfach zu heftig. Hab vor lauter Wind im Auge fast nichts mehr gesehen. Ich denke das wird sich diesen Winter ändern  
Hab zumindest "trocken" in der Wohnung schon mal total vermummt geübt und da waren nur noch 2cm Stirn nun frei an die Kälte / Wind hätten kommen können, wo ich sonst alles zwischen Brille und Kinn hätte frei lassen müssen, wegen beschlagen und der Wind wäre zusätzlich noch seitlich in die Augen gepfiffen.
Somit hat sich für mich schon jeder Cent gelohnt, auch bei geringen Werten.  Und sollten sich meine Werte mal ändern gibt es eben neue Gläser, das Gestell hab ich ja nun schon und den passenden Optiker der sich auskennt dazu


----------



## Votec Tox (7. Oktober 2014)

Habe auch geschliffene und selbsttönende Gläser in einem Ray-Ban Sonnenbrillenrahmen.
Mein Optiker hat diese sehr gebogenen Gläser ebenso bei einer Spezialfirma anfertigen lassen.
Und mir geht es ebenso, trotz wirklich nur geringer Minuskorrektur ist es einfach nur genial (genauso beim Skifahren), dazu noch selbsttönend, jede Waldfahrt bei Sonnenschein dankt es dafür!
Diese geschliffenen zweiten Gläser hinter der normalen Brille hatte ich vor vielen Jahren mal ausprobiert, für mich unmöglich, da dauernd beschlagen und ich hatte das Gefühl es stimmt was mit dem räumlichen Sehen nicht.
Das Beschlagen bleibt aber bei den ergonomisch gebogenen Brillen - ob mit oder ohne geschliffene Gläser - trotzdem ein Thema, bei technischen Trails und körperlicher Anstrengung beschlägt halt jede eng vorm Gesicht sitzende Brille.
Ich ziehe sie dann ein paar Millimeter weiter auf die Nase und es funktioniert.
Wenn ich schneller fahre oder es sehr kalt ist, ziehe ich halt eine MX- oder Skibrille darüber, das ist aber eine Garantie fürs Beschlagen wenn man anhält


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. Oktober 2014)

@ Frau Rauscher: Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass das mit den Linsen funktioniert. Bei mir passt das super und so bin ich mit der Sonnenbrille flexibel. Ich hasse ne Brille beim Bergauffahren, da tropft es mir nur immer rein und mit Linsen kann ich dann trotzdem was sehen.  Für mich die perfekte Lösung.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (7. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt habe ich grade beim Lesen der letzten Beiträge Hoffnung geschöpft... aber Ihr seht einfach alle noch zu gut. Ich habe -6 bzw. -3,5, da kann ich das mit den geschliffenen Gläser wohl knicken...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. Oktober 2014)

Und was ist mit Linsen, verträgst du die nicht? Tageslinsen sind doch zum Biken die absolut perfekte Lösung, zumindest bei Tages- oder Mehrtagestouren?


----------



## scylla (7. Oktober 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich grade beim Lesen der letzten Beiträge Hoffnung geschöpft... aber Ihr seht einfach alle noch zu gut. Ich habe -6 bzw. -3,5, da kann ich das mit den geschliffenen Gläser wohl knicken...



Funktioniert nicht.
Ich hab das mit -4,75 mal probiert, mit einer Sportbrille vom Profi. Der Optiker hat sich sogar auf Sportbillen spezialisiert, und ist selber Rennradfahrer. Man könnte also denken, dass er es kann. Er meinte auch, es sei kein Problem. Ich hab extra ein Modell genommen, das relativ kleine Gläser hat und vergleichsweise wenig nach hinten gekrümmte Gläser.
Ergebnis war, dass es exakt einen Punkt beim Blick geradeaus gab, wo die Sicht scharf und unverzerrt war. In den Randbereichen waren riesen Verzerrungen drin, und es wurde so unscharf, dass mir regelrecht schlecht wurde, wenn ich es wagte, die Augen vom scharfen Punkt wegzubewegen. Bei der ersten Ausfahrt hab ich mich gleich an einem Schlagloch auf dem Feldweg auf die Schnauze gelegt, weil ich dachte, das wäre ca. 1m neben dran. Auch Gewöhnung half nix, ich hab's immer wieder so lange versucht wie es eben ging vor mir kotzübel war.
Nachbesserung brachte auch keinen Erfolg.

Ich kann also nur sehr davon abraten. Bei zu großen Sehkorrekturen versenkt man nur viel Geld für nix.

Beim Sport nehme ich also nach wie vor Tageslinsen und bin vollauf zufrieden damit. Ich hab die 1-Day Acuvue von Johnson&Johnson. Kann ich auch mal über 12h am Stück drin lassen, ohne trockene Augen zu bekommen. Mit Tageslinsen hat man auch kein Hygieneproblem, was mir besonders im Urlaub wichtig ist.


----------



## lucie (8. Oktober 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Funktioniert nicht...
> ...Ergebnis war, dass es exakt einen Punkt beim Blick geradeaus gab, wo die Sicht scharf und unverzerrt war. In den Randbereichen waren riesen Verzerrungen drin, und es wurde so unscharf, dass mir regelrecht schlecht wurde, wenn ich es wagte, die Augen vom scharfen Punkt wegzubewegen. Bei der ersten Ausfahrt hab ich mich gleich an einem Schlagloch auf dem Feldweg auf die Schnauze gelegt, weil ich dachte, das wäre ca. 1m neben dran. Auch Gewöhnung half nix, ich hab's immer wieder so lange versucht wie es eben ging vor mir kotzübel war...



Kommt mir sehr bekannt vor. hatte mir zu einer EvilEye den Clip mit Korrekturgläsern anfertigen lassen. Ging voll daneben. Die erste damit gefahrene Tour endete nach ca. 5min, nicht wegen der ebenso auftretenden Übelkeit, sondern weil es mich übel gemault hat. Bekam eine steile Böschung irgendwie nicht richtig auf den Schirm - und ab gings über den Lenker. Ich habe 2,75 und habe es dann doch noch einmal gewagt, meine Halfrim mit sich selbst tönenden Gläsern auszustatten. Teurer Spaß, aber bis jetzt funktioniert es. 
> 2,75 bin ich aber der Meinung, daß Kontaktlinsen die bessere Lösung sind - die Optik läßt sich eben auch nicht grenzenlos austricksen.


----------



## IndianaWalross (8. Oktober 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich grade beim Lesen der letzten Beiträge Hoffnung geschöpft... aber Ihr seht einfach alle noch zu gut. Ich habe -6 bzw. -3,5, da kann ich das mit den geschliffenen Gläser wohl knicken...



Also du solltest auf jeden Fall zu einem fachkundigen Optiker und den fragen! Meiner meinte nämlich dass wenigstens Adidas wohl jetzt auch höhere Werte anbietet - je nachdem wie dein Augenabstand, Pupillenabstand, Glasgröße usw ist *könnte* das evtl. doch gehen. Also auf auf vermessen lassen und fragen. Auf der website steht zwar -4 bis +4 aber fragen kostet ja nüscht.


----------



## IndianaWalross (8. Oktober 2014)

lucie schrieb:


> > 2,75 bin ich aber der Meinung, daß Kontaktlinsen die bessere Lösung sind - die Optik läßt sich eben auch nicht grenzenlos austricksen.



Wenn man mit Kontaktlinsen klar kommt sicher eine Lösung. Für mich sind die leider nix, daher gab es praktisch nur die eine Lösung > Direktverglasung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (8. Oktober 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Funktioniert nicht.
> Ich hab das mit -4,75 mal probiert, mit einer Sportbrille vom Profi. Der Optiker hat sich sogar auf Sportbillen spezialisiert, und ist selber Rennradfahrer. Man könnte also denken, dass er es kann. Er meinte auch, es sei kein Problem. Ich hab extra ein Modell genommen, das relativ kleine Gläser hat und vergleichsweise wenig nach hinten gekrümmte Gläser.



Mein Optiker hat übrigens gemeint je mehr Minus desto eher geht das bei großen Gläsern und je mehr Plus desto eher bei kleinen Gläsern.
Und wie schon erwähnt kommt es dann noch auf Rahmen, Augenabstand und Pupillenabstand etc. an. Müsste man dann halt vermessen und den Glashersteller fragen...

So pauschal sagen "geht nicht" weil man selbst nebative Erfahrungen gemacht hat würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt. Ja, gut, je höhere Werte desto dicker muss natürlich das Glas und irgendwann wird es dann teuer das so dünn zu schleifen das man keine Glasbausteine im Gesicht hat usw. 
Aber ich denke so wie sich das hier liest hat dein Optiker es einfach nur versaut die am Rand vernünftig zu schleifen, da hätte ich vorab auf jeden Fall eine 100% Erstattung vereinbart weil ja nicht das vereinbarte Produkt geliefert wurde. Für 1 Minipunkt zum durchlinsen kauft man sich ja schliesslich keine Gläser mit Direktschliff


----------



## murmel04 (8. Oktober 2014)

Mädels darf ich mal doof fragen,  Ihr seit wahrscheinlich dann kurzsichtig ? 

Oder sehe ich dass falsch ?

Noch komme ich gut zurecht, liegt aber ehr daran weil ich weitsichtig bin, aber man weiß ja nie


----------



## IndianaWalross (8. Oktober 2014)

Jop, kurzsichtig. Kann mikrokleine Schrift lesen aber Straßenschilder sind unlesbar auf bestimmte Entfernungen. Gruselig, andersrum wäre mir auch lieber gewesen  dann bräuchte ich nämlich keine so teure Brille und eine einfache Bolle rush twilight für n Zehner hätte gereicht...


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. Oktober 2014)

Ebenfalls kurzsichtig, altersbedingt. Und mittlerweile bekomme ich beim lesen von mikrokleiner Schrift ebenfalls Probleme, besonders wenn ich die Brille für die Ferne auf habe. Speisekarten lesen ist noch ok, bzw. die Arme sind noch lang genug. Wird wohl irgendwann auf Gleitsichtgläser rauslaufen. Mal sehen ob das geht, wenn es dann soweit ist. Die Technik wird ja immer besser. Früher gingen gebogene Gläser generell nicht, jetzt ist es fast kein Problem mehr.


----------



## murmel04 (8. Oktober 2014)

Also ich gehöre zu den Opfern der "Altersweitsichtigkeit" 
Lesen und arbeiten am PCs geht nur noch mit Brille , allerdings hab ich Gleitsichtgläser drin.
Gleitsichtkontaktlinsen kann man echt vergessen, funktionieren weder zum Arbeiten und lesen, noch zum Biken.

Bleibt nur zu hoffen dass ich noch lange weit sehe, solange gehts ohne weitere Hilfe beim Biken.


----------



## Chrige (8. Oktober 2014)

So, nun habe ich mir heute auch ein Geburtstagsgeschenk selber gemacht:





Nach ca. 2 Jahren hin und her, ob ich wirklich ein Rennrad kaufen möchte, konnte ich dem Angebot von meinem Händler nicht widerstehen...


----------



## Jaz (8. Oktober 2014)

niceann schrieb:


> Neue lange Hose für die kälteren Tag!!



Und, schon ausprobiert?  Hab mir die heut auch bestellt und per Zufall deinen post gesehen. ^^ Wie fällt die von der Größe her aus?


----------



## Mausoline (8. Oktober 2014)

Chrige schrieb:


> So, nun habe ich mir heute auch ein Geburtstagsgeschenk selber gemacht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kommst du damit im Winter durch den Schnee  trotzdem viel Spaß


----------



## Chrige (8. Oktober 2014)

Äh, nein für den Schnee ist es wohl nichts. Doch Schnee in den Niederungen gibt es wenig (letzten Winter einmal). Und sonst habe ich immer noch 2 Bikes.
Mal schauen, ob mich das Rennrad fahren wirklich packen wird. Aber wie soll ich das je wissen ohne Rad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (9. Oktober 2014)

Chrige schrieb:


> So, nun habe ich mir heute auch ein Geburtstagsgeschenk selber gemacht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sehr rassig und chic - aber wo ist denn da die Federgabel *duck und weg*


----------



## IndianaWalross (9. Oktober 2014)

Geil, gratuliere!
Gehe auch seit längerem mit dem Gedanken schwanger. Werde wohl nächstes Jahr mal beim Onkel Erwin vorbeischauen und gucken ob die mir was passendes zusammendengeln können


----------



## Pfadfinderin (9. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe mir ja auch vor paar Jahren einen Renner gekauft, aber wirklich viel fahre ich nicht damit. Seit meinem neuen Job benutze ich es für den Weg in die Arbeit, auf der Straße macht es damit schon mehr Spaß.
Dir jedenfalls schöne TOuren mit der Renner!


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Oktober 2014)

Wenn ich nicht so viel Angst auf der Straße hätte... Auf Malle und Lanzarote habe ich schon viel Zeit auf Rennern verbracht, aber im Dunstkreis von Frankfurt/Main, brrr.
Mein Männe hat sich vor zwei Jahren so nen Asphaltschneider gekauft und seitdem ca. 200 km bewegt. Mal sehen wann er sich entscheidet, das Ding wieder zu veräußern. Momentan fristet es im Büro sein Dasein und steht dort nur im Weg.


----------



## Chrige (9. Oktober 2014)

Na ja, ich werde es sehen... Aber schon die Möglichkeit, dass ich die 40km Arbeitsweg im Sommer auch mal per Rad machen könnte, reizt. Und sonst hat es bei uns viele Radwege über Felder, an Seen entlang etc. Ich werde mich auch nicht in den Verkehr stürzen.


----------



## Mausoline (9. Oktober 2014)

Ein schönes rosa Rennradl hatte ich mir in den 80ern als erstes zugelegt.
Mangels gutem Untergrund im tiefen Nordschwarzwald bin ich damals auf der Bundesstraße gefahren...es war der Horror 
Ich habs zwar schweren Herzens, aber dann an ein Mädchen verkauft und hab mir mein erstes Mountainbike, ein Albuch Kotter gekauft  das bin ich bis Anfang 2004 noch gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (10. Oktober 2014)

Chrige schrieb:


> So, nun habe ich mir heute auch ein Geburtstagsgeschenk selber gemacht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gratuliere zum schönen Carbon-Renner!
Ist ja ein Giant  hattest Du eigentlich meine PN gelesen? Welche Rahmengröße hast Du? Sieht kurz und hoch aus.
Meines hat 47,5:




Und Du hast auch so eine Heldenkurbel,
damit kam ich nicht so klar, ich habe dann ja das Ritzelpaket umgebaut und die großen Ritzel aus Italien eingebaut, so komme ich wenigstens die Berge hoch ohne zu schwere Gänge drücken zu müssen, da ich nicht so schnell hochfahen kann wie es die Kadenz sonst erfordern würde.

Im ersten Jahr bin ich viel Rennrad gefahren, inzwischen kaum noch und wenn dann mehr Feldwege, habe Schwalbe Marathon Reifen drauf.
Wenn überhaupt würde ich mich einen Cycle Crosser mit Scheibenbremsen kaufen oder ein ultraleichtes 29er Hardtail wegen der angenehmeren Sitzposition (Lenker).


----------



## scylla (10. Oktober 2014)

Chrige schrieb:


> So, nun habe ich mir heute auch ein Geburtstagsgeschenk selber gemacht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ui, unsere Chrige geht unter die Rennradler!
Hätte ich nicht gedacht . Als du was von einen neuen Radl geschrieben hast, hätte ich auf einen Freerider getippt, oder auf ein Fatbike... aber nie auf ein Rennrad.
Ist bestimmt sehr hilfreich, um die Kondition fix wieder aufzubauen.


----------



## Chrige (11. Oktober 2014)

@scylla: fatbike reizt mich im Moment (noch) nicht und freeriden werde ich wohl auch nicht so schnell. Zudem geht mein AM schon stark Richtung Freerider. Aber mal schauen, was die nächsten Jahre bringen. Mit dem Rennrad liebäugle ich schon lange, da mein Arbeitsweg für ein Bike einfach zu weit ist aber mit dem Rennrad wenigstens ab und zu machbar wäre. Und meine Bikefreunde gehen im Sommer auch regelmässig gemeinsam Rennrad fahren.
@Votec_Tox: Doch ich hatte deine PN bekommen,  war aber wohl von allen Medis noch etwas zu benommen und vergass, dir zurückzuschreiben. Eigentlich hatte ich da entschieden kein Rennrad zu kaufen. Doch mein Händler hat mich vor 2 Wochen auf ein Rennrad gesetzt, in welches ich mich sofort verliebte. Zudem konnte ich sein Angebot kaum ausschlagen. Ich hoffe, dass du dein Rad trotzdem verkaufen kannst. Ach ja, Rahmengrösse, keine Ahnung, müsste ich nachschauen. Es passt einfach. Ich habe auch bei all meinen Bikes ein verhältnismässig kurzes Oberrohr.


----------



## IndianaWalross (22. Oktober 2014)

Principiante schrieb:


> Echt, keine 2 Wochen!
> Hab das Herren in M, ist ungefähr 40 Damen.
> Also wenn Du breite Hüften hast, dann eher L, ist ziemlich schmal.



Warte übrigens immer noch auf meinen Mauli - seit inzwischen 17 Werktagen - naja 4 hat er ja noch ... stand drin "10-20 working days"  Schade, dann werd ich dass wohl dieses Jahr nicht mehr tragen können. Hier nähert sich die "Kurz"-Saison nämlich drastisch ihrem Ende. Am kommende Wochenende nur noch 14°C und vermutlich Regen angesagt


----------



## Principiante (22. Oktober 2014)

...bei mir ging das ganz schnell. Ist ja doof.
Habe jetzt aber auch fast 4 Wochen auf ein Jersey aus den USA gewartet und konnte es dann heute beim Zoll abholen ...passen tut es natürlich auch nicht, zu groß, tja

(befindet sich jetzt bei mir im Bikemarkt)


----------



## WarriorPrincess (22. Oktober 2014)

Ich warte ebenfalls noch auf den Maulwurf...

Angekommen ist heut ein anderes Paket - der Herbst/Winter kann kommen (Muss aber nicht )


----------



## Chrige (22. Oktober 2014)

Die könnte ich gut gebrauchen! Bei uns ist es aktuell 5 Grad kalt :-(


----------



## IndianaWalross (22. Oktober 2014)

Geb dir was von meinen 15°C ab  aber dafür gibts auch Regen obendauf...


----------



## murmel04 (22. Oktober 2014)

Wir hatten 7 grad und fast Dauerregen und viel Wind
Und morgen hab ich ein bike Date auf dass ich schon fast 1,5 Jahre warte.

Hoffentlich mit etwas besserem Wetter 

Einfach kein Wasser von oben und kein Wind, würde schon nett sein. Für die Temperatur muss halt dann die lange Hose her . 3/4 ist mir bei 7 grad dann doch etwas kühl


----------



## Lahmschnecke (23. Oktober 2014)

@Bettina - die rosa geringelten wären doch was für Dich für die nächste Tour in pink


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (23. Oktober 2014)

Der Mauli ist immer noch nicht da  Dafür kamen heute meine neuen Frühjahr/Herbst/Winter-Schuhe. Sitzen wie ne Eins. Da kann das "Schietwetter" ja kommen.


----------



## Sickgirl (24. Oktober 2014)

Nach 20 Jahren SPD mal Lust auf was neues gehabt und bin begeistert.





Winterzeit ist ja Bastelzeit, habe eine Quelle für Titan gefunden und habe gleich eine Großbestellung gemacht. Ein paar Ideen habe ich schon.





Anfang des Jahres konnte ich schon eine Kleinmenge kaufen und habe sinnloses Schraubentunning gemacht.


----------



## Votec Tox (24. Oktober 2014)

Mhmm... Titanstangen oder -röhrchen und ein Blech... wird das ein Gepäckträger? 

Bei mir gabs lediglich ein neues Fahrerhemd und zwar direkt in Tende (Franz. Seealpen) erstanden 





Rückseite:





Und sogar in Größe S


----------



## Principiante (25. Oktober 2014)

Oh, das gefällt mir aber auch! Schönes Motiv und tolle Farbe!


----------



## barbarissima (25. Oktober 2014)

Sehr schick


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. Oktober 2014)

Ooh, das würde farblich genau zu den orangenen Schnürsenkeln meiner neuen Freerider passen.


----------



## Bikebetti (25. Oktober 2014)

Hallo
Orange ist gesucht, bitteschön :





Sind nicht nur meine, Globetrotter Outlet in Frankfurt hat Five Ten im Angebot, alle Modelle für 59,95€.

Gruß Bikebetti


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. Oktober 2014)

Muss ich doch glatt nächste Woche vorbeischauen. Hoffentlich haben sie noch was in 37.


----------



## IndianaWalross (27. Oktober 2014)

Der Mauli ist endlich da 
Nachdem wir noch eine mail mit Lieferdatum 22.10.-7.11 im Kasten hatten, hab ich damit jetzt heute noch lange nicht gerechnet. 

Der Tipp mit Größe L war gut, sitzt zwar press und ohne einen Fingerbreit Luft, aber wollte ohnehin noch wieder abnehmen, passt scho so, nur kleiner hätte es nicht gedurft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (27. Oktober 2014)

Meiner ist heute auch angekommen.
Hätte wirklich genauer lesen sollen. Sogar Herren-Größe S ist sehr klein. Normal brauch ich Damen-M, aber hier wäre Herren-M auch besser gewesen...  Passt grad noch so eben.
Ist aber wohl eh nichts für den Winter, da der Stoff doch recht dünn ist.


----------



## Principiante (28. Oktober 2014)

ja, meiner sitzt auch so.
Ich hab auch gleich gedacht ,_du wolltest ja eh noch abnehmen...'

_
Wir können uns ja im Frühjahr darüber nochmal auslassen, okay? 

Mal schaun, wie er nach Weihnachten sitzt


----------



## RedWitch82 (28. Oktober 2014)

So, jetzt ich auch mal.
Da scheinbar alles möglich gerade reduziert ist, hab ich in Sachen Protektoren mal zugeschlagen und hoffe, dass ich die schnellstmöglich zum Einsatz bringen kann, also nicht wörtlich gemeint. Und weil die Handschuhe dann doch im anderen Onlineshop bestellt wurden, kam ich an den beiden Shirts auch nicht vorbei...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. Oktober 2014)

Du scheinst ein Farbkonzept zu verfolgen


----------



## RedWitch82 (28. Oktober 2014)

Ist ein beruflich bedingter Rappel, böse Zungen würden behaupten ich leide unter Zwangsneurosen...


----------



## Sickgirl (4. November 2014)

Heute sind meine Teile vom Eloxieren bei Lars zurückgekommen.

Mein selbstgefräster Hosenschutzring für mein Stadtrad





Und die Kurbel an meinem Hardtail habe ich auch eine neue Farbe verpassen lassen.





Muß jetzt nur noch schwarze Kurbelschrauben besorgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (4. November 2014)

schick, schick!
(Gut zu wissen, das Du eine Fräsexpertin bist)


----------



## barbarissima (4. November 2014)

Sehr stylisch......vor allem die Middleburn


----------



## wildbiker (18. November 2014)

..nochmal zimtstern Schnäppchen..(ohne Bild) bikehose wie nen paar posts vorher, wieder in lime punch, und jetz auch noch 2 shirts zum schmalen Taler...




Direktbezug ausm zimtsternshop...


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. November 2014)

Beim stöbern in Hibikes Restposten fündig geworden, jetzt kam das Päckchen an:


 
Zwei leichte Sommerhosen in XS/26 von Alpinestars bzw. Ratze Fatze, sogar in meiner Lieblingsfarbe, ein paar schlichte Freerider und dazu noch ein leichtes Merinowolltrikot für den Sommer in S.
Jetzt kann der Winter kommen.


----------



## Mausoline (26. November 2014)

Die will ich euch nicht vorenthalten 





Der Spitzkehrenkurs bei Zena war zwar der Anlaß, ich behalt sie trotzdem, auch wenn ich den Kurs vorher wegen Erkältung abgesagt hab 
Ich bin gespannt ob ich nachm Winter meine Klickies wieder ran mach - ich tippe mal auf Ja 

@Silvermoon wo hast du denn die Autoklebefolie her? vielleicht schaff ichs mal die roten Schriftzüge beim Rocky zu überkleben


----------



## scylla (26. November 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Die will ich euch nicht vorenthalten
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schade, dass du deinen Kurs absagen musstest 
Gute Besserung! 

Die Pedälchen sind fein! Und sie sehen noch so hübsch und gerade aus!


----------



## Silvermoon (26. November 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> @Silvermoon wo hast du denn die Autoklebefolie her? vielleicht schaff ichs mal die roten Schriftzüge beim Rocky zu überkleben



...vom hiesigen Karosseriebauer und KFZ-Lackierer, der macht auch Folienbeschriftung für Fahrzeuge und ich durfte aus seinem Foliensortiment meine Lieblingsfarbtöne raussuchen (und die Auswahl war riesig ).
Gibts bei euch sicherlich auch.

Schöne Pedale  schöne Farbe


----------



## lucie (26. November 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Die will ich euch nicht vorenthalten
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich mag diese Pedale überhaupt nicht, Gripp finde ich nicht so prickenld. Hatte sie am Trialbike, wurden aber seeeehr schnell gegen Superstar Delta getauscht. Die gibt es auch in vielen Eloxalfarben.


----------



## scylla (26. November 2014)

Kommt immer auf die Schuhe und auch auf die Körperspannung an. Ich kann prima damit leben, nicht total festgeklebt auf den Pedalen zu stehen. Das letzte Quäntchen holt man sicher nur mit extralangen Madenschrauben und Mi6 Sohlen raus, ist nur die Frage, ob man's braucht.
Wenn du deine Echos nicht magst, ich find sie gut nehm sie dir gerne ab, hab nämlich die am Trialbike fürs Fatty klauen müssen


----------



## Mausoline (26. November 2014)

Danke @Silvermoon 

Ich hab bisher 1 Tag Flatpedals von Zena mit meinen Zustiegsschuhen benutzt und das funktionierte wunderbar, im Sommer bin ich mit den Klickies noch ganz andre Sachen gefahren...da mach ich mir mal noch nicht in die Hosen, ich wills einfach diesen Winter ausprobieren und da find ich die Echos für mich die beste Alternative, ich will auch nicht irgendwelchen neuen Schuhe kaufen, das was da ist wird benutzt. We will see


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (26. November 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Kommt immer auf die Schuhe und auch auf die Körperspannung an. Ich kann prima damit leben, nicht total festgeklebt auf den Pedalen zu stehen. Das letzte Quäntchen holt man sicher nur mit extralangen Madenschrauben und Mi6 Sohlen raus, ist nur die Frage, ob man's braucht.
> Wenn du deine Echos nicht magst, ich find sie gut nehm sie dir gerne ab, hab nämlich die am Trialbike fürs Fatty klauen müssen



Meine Echos sind an die Kurbel vom Baby-Fatty gewandert, dort werden sie von der Fahrerin bisher toleriert. 
Falls diese auch dort nicht mehr gewollt sind, denken wir an Dich.


----------



## mtbbee (26. November 2014)

also ich hätte ein paar schwarze Echos übrig 
Pins liegen mir mehr

Edit: Echos sind weg ...


----------



## HiFi XS (27. November 2014)

Ladies, ich habe auch eine Angelegenheit re  Pedale.   Die Alu-Pins auf meinem UltraMags von Superstar sind ziemlich runter. Ich will die ersetzten mit Stahlpins. Habt ihr einen Tipp für mich?  Wäre das hier im Bikemarkt was für mich?


----------



## san_andreas (27. November 2014)

Im örtlichen Schrauben handel holen ?


----------



## HiFi XS (27. November 2014)

zu bauhaus gehen und stahlschrauben holen?


----------



## scylla (27. November 2014)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> zu bauhaus gehen und stahlschrauben holen?



genau so  Wenn du dir wegen Gewindesteigung und Durchmesser nicht sicher bist, nimm halt einen Pin als "Muster" mit und frag einen freundlichen Mitarbeiter um Rat.
Auf den Fotos sehen die Ultramag Peale so aus, als könnte man problemlos Schrauben von hinten durchschrauben. Schraubensicherung nicht vergessen, sonst rüttelt's dir die Schrauben ruckzuck wieder raus.


----------



## HiFi XS (27. November 2014)

Danke für den guten Tipp!  ... edit: noch eine Frage @scylla - wie entscheide ich mich für die Schraubenlänge? Da bin ich sehr unsicher.


----------



## scylla (27. November 2014)

Ganz einfach: Wenn du Schrauben von hinten durchschrauben willst, misst du mit dem Messchieber die Länge des Gewindes (also Materialdicke, durch die die Schraube durch muss) und zusätzlich noch die Länge, um die deine alten Pins oben rausstehen.
Mit dieser Schraubenlänge wärst du dann quasi auf dem "alten Stand", was die Höhe der Pins angeht.
Wenn du gerne Schuhe mit gröberen Profil verwendest und/oder mit dem Grip nicht ganz zufrieden warst bisher, nimmst du einfach einen mm länger. Wenn's bisher in Ordnung war, was den Grip angeht, bleibst du bei der bisherigen Pinlänge.


----------



## Martina H. (27. November 2014)

... nimm einfach ein Pedal mit, schraub die Schraube rein - dann siehst Du, ob lang genug oder nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (27. November 2014)

... oder so


----------



## HiFi XS (27. November 2014)

Pedale ab zu kriegen geht nicht immer soooo leicht. Das ist manchmal ein heftiges Kraftakt. Mal schauen!


----------



## Martina H. (28. November 2014)

Bei Superstar gibt es heute! 25% auf alles - auch auf Pedale


----------



## HiFi XS (28. November 2014)

hmmm ---- danke Martina


----------



## HiFi XS (28. November 2014)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Bei Superstar gibt es heute! 25% auf alles - auch auf Pedale


 
Martina - gibt es einen Code? Wo siehst du die Rabatte?


----------



## lucie (28. November 2014)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Martina - gibt es einen Code? Wo siehst du die Rabatte?



25% - "Black25" beim Checkout...  Steht jetzt auf der Startseite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (28. November 2014)

mtbbee schrieb:


> also ich hätte ein paar schwarze Echos übrig
> Pins liegen mir mehr
> 
> Edit: Echos sind weg ...



das ging ja jetzt schnell... und ich bin zu langsam


----------



## lucie (28. November 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> das ging ja jetzt schnell... und ich bin zu langsam



Orange paßt doch sowieso besser zu Deinem "ugly parts Fatty". 
Ich wüßte da jemanden, der in den nächsten Tagen bestimmt welche loswerden möchte.


----------



## Martina H. (28. November 2014)

: pfeif:


----------



## mtbbee (28. November 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> das ging ja jetzt schnell... und ich bin zu langsam



Dann hätte ich da nur noch ein paar grüne ... aber die passen vielleicht farblich nicht ganz so gut zu Deinem ?
Orange ist da schon chicer

Edit: grüne Echos sind weg


----------



## Silvermoon (2. Dezember 2014)

Hab mir auch neue Klamotten gegönnt 







Einmal die Windstopper-Softshell Jacke *Element* von Gore Bikewear in neon-gelb
und die *LOFT *Damenshort von Zimtstern (als "Überzieher" für die Lycra-Winterhosen)
...passend zu dem Schmuddelwetter 

PS: Die Zimtstern-Short gibts bei ROSE zum reduzierten Preis!


----------



## HiFi XS (8. Dezember 2014)

Wenn ich eine bessere Fahrerin wäre, würde ich wieder Clickies fahren. Aber vielleicht helfen mir die neue Pedale  Schnäppchen bei Superstar Components. Das ist wirklich eine gute Firma!


----------



## Martina H. (9. Dezember 2014)

Superstar ist wirklich top 

Bei mir sind es die Delta geworden: superschick, mehr Grip als man vertragen kann, bisschen schwerer als die Ultra Mag, Marleen hat Orange, Hornisschen Schwarz bekommen


----------



## mtbbee (9. Dezember 2014)

Bin auch gespannt was was Männe zu seinen orange farbenen Deltas (passend zu seinem Moppelrahmen) in 2 Wochen sagt


----------



## mtbbee (10. Dezember 2014)

auch was neues für mein Hüpferli - die Warterei auf die Moveloc nervt einfach nur noch und das Teilchen war leichter zu montieren als gedacht (bzw. einzustellen)


----------



## lucie (10. Dezember 2014)

Schöner Fahrstuhl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (10. Dezember 2014)

... hmmmmh, erinnert mich an was


----------



## Frau Rauscher (19. Dezember 2014)

eigentlich hab ich diesen Monat schon viel zu viel Geld ausgegeben, aber mit dem Helm hab ich arg geliebäugelt, und für La Palma ist er bestimmt sehr praktisch 

die Farbe ist... grell


----------



## Kerosin0815 (19. Dezember 2014)

Frau Rauscher !


----------



## Principiante (20. Dezember 2014)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> eigentlich hab ich diesen Monat schon viel zu viel Geld ausgegeben, aber mit dem Helm hab ich arg geliebäugelt, und für La Palma ist er bestimmt sehr praktisch
> 
> die Farbe ist... grell



Der ist klasse!


----------



## Votec Tox (20. Dezember 2014)

Berichte mal wie der Bell so ist. 
Habe ja das Pendant von Met, allerdings mit festem Bügel (man könnte ihn über 4 Schrauben samt Pfropfen abschrauben, mache ich aber nicht) und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Fahre ihn im Moment - ist ja nicht soo warm - auf den rutschigen Haustrails dauernd, habe mich schon richtig daran gewöhnt und Vorgestern hats mich bei einem unentschlossen angefahrenen Sprung ziemlich "gemault"  Danke an den Kinnbügel, an die Ellbogenprotektoren und an den Attackrucksack, nur meine "Bioprotektoren"  am Oberschenkel haben versagt, der ist nun ziemlich bunt


----------



## WarriorPrincess (21. Dezember 2014)

Ist der Helm eher orange oder eher rot? Und seh ich das richtig, dass die Oberfläche spiegelnd ist?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. Dezember 2014)

ja, er ist sehr hochglänzend, und die Farbe geht etwas Richtung Lachs... kennst Du das "rote" iPhone 5c? So ist die Farbe vom Helm... Etwas seltsam, aber irgendwie ist sie gut


----------



## WarriorPrincess (21. Dezember 2014)

Ah, Danke! Ok, also nichts, was irgendwie zu meinem lila oder knallrot an den Klamotten und am Bike passt... 
Bin hin-und hergerissen zwischen dem MIPS-System und der Nicht-MIPS, weil in Nicht-MIPS die schöneren Farben sind...


----------



## WarriorPrincess (17. Januar 2015)

Meiner ist heut auch gekommen und passt sogar auf meinen kleinen Schädel.  Dieses Boa-System ist echt genial!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (17. Januar 2015)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Meiner ist heut auch gekommen und passt sogar auf meinen kleinen Schädel.  Dieses Boa-System ist echt genial!



Nach einem schlimmen Sturz  hat meine Freundin sich gestern genau den gleichen zugelegt  Ich finde die Farbe übrigens sehr schick, nicht so langweilig wie schwarz aber durch das matt sehr elegant aber dennoch fetzig durch ds rot  
Leider passt Bell meinem Kopf nicht  sonst wäre er für mich auch eine Option gewesen


----------



## WarriorPrincess (18. Januar 2015)

Auf den Fotos im Internet sah das grau viel heller und das rot eher wie ein leuchtendes Magenta aus - so find ich's aber um Welten besser.
Und wie du sagst - so sieht's echt edel aus.  Freu mich schon drauf, den bald mal ausprobieren zu können.


----------



## bajcca (18. Januar 2015)

Ich finde den auch klasse, habe ihn für meinen Schatz zum Geburtstag gekauft in der gleichen Farbe, mir passt er auch super bell


----------



## Frau Rauscher (24. Januar 2015)

mal kein Bikekram, sondern ein Paar Skischuhe!
Seit 1985 (?) das erste Mal dass ich wieder Skischuhe kaufe! Das sind ja Welten Unterschied zu damals 
Nächste Woche gibt’s wahrscheinlich die passenden Bretter dazu


----------



## barbarissima (24. Januar 2015)

Ich nehme an, die vorhandenen Bretteln sind auch von 1985


----------



## Principiante (25. Januar 2015)

@barbarissma: Eh, die waren echt gut! Meine waren 185cm lang (ich bin 167cm) und ich fuhr wie auf Schienen! Bei Schuss Strecken waren sie eindeutig besser! Und ich schön schnell.

Mit den Carvern heutzutage kann ja jeder Skifahren lernen...

Ich hab ja seid 3 Jahren natürlich auch welche , ist schon komisch auf einmal so kurze Brettl zu haben. (Obwohl meine auch 165cm sind, konnte mich zu kürzeren nicht überreden )
Und auch ein Helm gehört seid letztem Winter zu meiner Skiausrüstung, was ich eigentlich blöd finde, aber für meinen Fahrstil doch passend, manchmal ermahnt mein Mann mich, "ich sitze nicht auf meinem Freerider..." sondern fahre Ski... und soll nicht übertreiben.
Aber was bauen die auch so lustige Rampen und Snowparks??? Und wenn wir da vorbeikommen, dann führen meine Ski da eben hin

(Freu mich schon auf Saalbach!)

Aber die langen Ski waren schon klasse, manchmal sieht man auch noch welche bei den alten Hasen!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. Januar 2015)

Ja meine letzten SKier hab ich tatsächlich in den 80ern bekommen! Die letzten ca. 15 Jahre stand ich aber nur auf dem Snowboard. Jetzt hab ich das mit dem Skilaufen mal wieder ausprobiert und echt Spaß dran! Ich bin auch überrascht wie gut ich das noch kann! Das war halt damals mit den langen Latten echt noch harte Schule, obwohl ich damals immer der Meinung ware dass ich schlecht Skifahre  
Nächste Woche werd ich mir noch ein Paar Allmountain Skier kaufen wenn das Angebot passt!


----------



## IndianaWalross (27. Januar 2015)

Nochmal bekomme ich keine kalten Füße! (hoffentlich ).
Weihnachten gab's auch noch ne farblich passende Gore Power WS Softshell Jacke und ne Mavic Inferno Hose (ohne Foto) - haben sich beide top bewährt. Mal sehen was die neuen Schühchen so taugen - am Wochenende geht's ab auf die Piste damit.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (31. Januar 2015)

so und passend zu den neuen Skistiefeln gab es heute noch die Skier! Und morgen werden sie eingeweiht! *freu*


----------



## WarriorPrincess (31. Januar 2015)

Cool!
Wo geht's hin zum Einweihen?


----------



## RedWitch82 (1. Februar 2015)

Coole Ski, sind das Rocker? Fahre seit Jahren Snowboard, überlege mir aber wieder auf Skier umzusteigen, da es in einer Gruppe mit Skifahrern meist mordanstrengend ist.

Btw, mir gefällt das Parkett, sehr edel, auch die Verlegung. Ok, das war jetzt etwas Offtoppic.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. Februar 2015)

ist ein Altbau, mit altem Original-Parkett  Ich liebe es!

Es ist ein Allmountain-Ski, so eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau, kann man auch Felle drunterkleben und den Berg hochlatschen. 
Heute erste Fahrt: genial! Welten besser als die ollen Carver die ich im Verleih immer bekommen habe! Ich bin heute skigefahren als hätte ich die letzten 15 Jahre nichts anderes getan!
Da fällt der Umstieg wirklich leicht! Dass es mit dem Board und einer Gruppe Skifahrer nervt, war auch ein Grund warum ich wieder damit angefangen habe! Mein Snowboard behalte ich aber vorerst mal noch! Bringt gebraucht eh nichts mehr...


----------



## Alpine Maschine (2. Februar 2015)

RedWitch82 schrieb:


> ...
> Btw, mir gefällt das Parkett, sehr edel, auch die Verlegung. Ok, das war jetzt etwas Offtoppic.



Heißt Fischgrät, die Verlegeart.


----------



## RedWitch82 (3. Februar 2015)

Ja, weiß ich, liegt bei mir z.T. auch so.


----------



## san_andreas (3. Februar 2015)

Das ist noch aus einer Zeit, in der Handwerker aus Selbstverständnis heraus gute Arbeit abgeliefert haben.


----------



## RedWitch82 (3. Februar 2015)

Ja, stimmt schon, das kann nicht jeder Simbel. Es gibt aber auch heute noch gute (hab beruflich mit sehr vielen zu tun), man muss sie bloß finden/ kennen und motivieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blossom7207 (3. Februar 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Das ist noch aus einer Zeit, in der Handwerker aus Selbstverständnis heraus gute Arbeit abgeliefert haben.


Das ist auch noch aus einer Zeit, in der Kunden bereit waren den Preis für gute Arbeit zu bezahlen.


----------



## Mausoline (3. Februar 2015)

Blossom7207 schrieb:


> Das ist auch noch aus einer Zeit, in der Kunden bereit waren den Preis für gute Arbeit zu bezahlen.



......anstatt mit der Lupe die Breite der Fugen zu überprüfen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. Februar 2015)

Das Haus ist so aus den 20er/30er Jahren, schätze ich... ich war bei der Wohnungsbesichtigung von der ersten Sekunde an in den Boden verliebt! Die andere Hälfte der Wohnung hat "normalen" Dielenboden, der auch sehr schön ist


----------



## Kerosin0815 (4. Februar 2015)

Ist zwar off topic aber...

zum Thema Handwerker:
wir hatten "zwangsweise" für 3 Gewerke Handwerker im Haus.Zwangsweise deshalb weil wir dachten diese Gewerke nicht selbst bewerkstelligen zu können Fenstereinbau (Gas/Wasser/Dach)
3 mal Ärger wegen Pfusch und mangelhafter Ausführung der Arbeit !!
Null Einsicht der Handwerker.Dazu versucht den _Festpreis_ deutlich zu erhöhen durch fadenscheinige Aussagen.
Für den knackigen Stundensatz der Handwerker darf man einfach vernünftige Arbeit erwarten!?
Es hat mich massiv geärgert.Zumal ich früher selbst mal im Handwerk beschäftigt war.
Die Zeiten wo die Handwerker noch das bestreben hatten gute und solide Arbeit abzuliefern sind wohl vorbei.
Ich muss auch sorgfältig Arbeiten.Ansonsten bekomme ich das sehr schnell zu spüren.
Wenn ich auf der Arbeit so fehlerbehaftet Arbeiten würde wie die 3 Firmen in unserem Haus hätte ich längst keinen Job in meiner Branche mehr.
Die Handwerker aber wursteln fröhlich weiter.
Ja..es gibt sicher Handwerker die sehr gute Arbeit abliefern.Die muss man aber erst mal finden.


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Februar 2015)

Es ist am Bau leider ähnlich wie man es vom Radl her kennt: es gibt nur noch wenige, sehr große Hersteller von teils sehr komplexen Materialien und Produkten, die bei idealer Anwendung dem verarbeitenden Handwerker einen enormen Zeitvorteil und dem Bauherrn ein fantastisches Ergebnis versprechen. Dieser Idealfall ist jedoch in der Realität oft nicht gegeben.
Dann passt die tolle Schallschutztür nur mit Gewalt in die Wand - und es gibt keinen Tischler mehr, der so eine Tür für 800.-€ einfach selber bauen kann.

Davon ab sind Handwerker auf dem Bau in Deutschland (auch die dort arbeitenden Polen Türken Iren whatever) meist sehr gute Leute. Machen halt genauso mal Fehler wie überpingelige Bauherrn. Man muss halt vorher genau überlegen, was man haben möchte. Wenn man das nicht selber kann, gibt es auch dafür Fachleute. Die haften dann für 30.-€ /h Lohn mit ihrem Namen für die korrekte Abwicklung  .

Sorry für OT, aber den Quark konnte ich nicht unkommentiert lassen.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (4. Februar 2015)

Auch Sorry für OT.
Wenn man _bei allen 3 Gewerken _mit Deutschen und in der Handwerkskammer eingeschriebenen Handwerksbetrieben massiv Ärger hat so spricht das doch ganz klar für sich.
Jeder macht Fehler..keine Frage.Doch wenn sich der murks bei ortsansässigen und "etablierten" Betrieben permanent einstellt so ist das nicht mehr witzig sondern einfach ein enormes Ärgerniss.Für 45-65€/h darf man anständige Arbeit erwarten.
Das hat mit überpingelig nix zu tun.Wenn man eindeutige Fehler und Murks macht sollte man dazu stehen...und diesen dann in einer angemessenen Zeit korrigieren.
Tut das der Betrieb nicht so ist es mit der sogenannten "Handwerkerehre" nicht weit her.

So...genug OT geschrieben.


----------



## lucie (4. Februar 2015)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> So...genug OT geschrieben.


----------



## RedWitch82 (4. Februar 2015)

Auch nochmal Sorry für OT.
Wie in allen Jobs gibt es solche und solche, manche sind gut, mache weniger. Wenn jemand zu mir sagt er macht die Trockenbau- /Malerarbeiten selbst weil das ja so einfach ist und Geld spart, schicke ich ihn zum kellnern in eine Studentenkneipe, weil ein gelernter so etwas besser und vor allem 10x schneller kann. Ich kann ja auch keinem die Haare schneiden, ist ein Lehrberuf (also einmal schon, aber das wird dann peinlich...).
Leider gebe ich Kersosin recht, dass gerade wenn eine Aufsicht durch einen Bauleiter/ Architekt oä. fehlt man es schnell mal drauf ankommen lässt. Die wissen schon wenn etwas nicht gut gemacht ist. Und bei einem privaten Bauherren wird mit Stundenlöhnen übertrieben ohne Ende 45-65 (netto) muss dann schon ein sehr guter Vorarbeiter sein.
Trotz allem ist der Boden schön.

Und jetzt bin ich gespannt wer sich neue Bikesachen gekauft hat....


----------



## IndianaWalross (6. Februar 2015)

Könnte dir noch anbieten meine neue Regenjacke + Hose vom letzten Herbst und die neue Softshell + Winterhose von Weihnachten zu knipsen  Sieht aber so geballt sicher sehr eintönig aus - bis auf die Winterhose alles von Gore und alle Jacken neon-gelb 

Ansonsten gibts als nächstes nur noch ne Windweste und dann Ende des Jahres nen CC *freut sich schon wie Bolle*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (8. Februar 2015)

Habe eine klare Empfehlung für all diejenigen, die gern eine größere Knipse mit auf Tour nehmen wollen:

Lowepro Photo Sport 200 AW Rucksack

Gibt's in Schwarz und, wer es etwas auffälliger mag, in Orange.
Die Systemkamera oder auch eine Spiegelreflex hat in einer Tasche Platz, die man von der Seite bequem erreichen kann, ohne den Rucksack komplett abzunehmen. Für das übrige Tourengedöns ist massig Platz, es gibt die üblichen Gurte, damit der Rucksack auch da bleibt, wo er beim Pedalieren hingehört. Das Rückenteil kommt schon nahe an einen Protektor ran, ist recht steif kann aber etwas angeoaßt werden. Für die Durstigen gibt es sogar ein Fach für die fette Trinkblase.

Habe ihn jetzt am WE auf dem Bike und zu Fuß probegetragen - von mir gibt es 5 von 5 Sternchen.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (8. Februar 2015)

Optisch sieht da ja mal ganz gut aus! Aber ist der nicht riesig?


----------



## IndianaWalross (8. Februar 2015)

Hat in etwa die Maße von nem Deuter Trans Alpine 25 wenn die Zahlen stimmen, also schon nicht winzig, aber riesig würde ich noch nicht ganz sagen.


----------



## lucie (8. Februar 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Optisch sieht da ja mal ganz gut aus! Aber ist der nicht riesig?



Nö, nicht riesiger  als der Evoc FR Trail 20l in S


----------



## lucie (8. Februar 2015)




----------



## Frau Rauscher (8. Februar 2015)

Toll, danke für die Fotos! Dann ist das vielleicht endlich mal der Sport-Foto-Rucksack auf den ich seit Jahren warte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (8. Februar 2015)

Das ist der, den mein Liebster auch hat. Er liebt ihn. Im Urlaub auch zum Biken, ansonsten immer beim Wandern/Bergsteigen (außer, die dicken Kameras bleiben daheim)


----------



## Lenka K. (9. Februar 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ... Es ist ein Allmountain-Ski, so eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau, kann man auch Felle drunterkleben und den Berg hochlatschen...



Ui, das Hochlatschen wird nicht LEICHT fallen .

Aber ein toller Ski, finde die K2 insgesamt fehlerverzeihend, tolerant und in allen Schneearten überzeugend - es hat halt nicht immer den tollsten Pulver. Und carven können die auch, gute Wahl, viel Spass damit!

Lenka K.


----------



## Sickgirl (13. Februar 2015)

Gerade war Haendler da und hat meine neue Bremse abgeliefert


 
den Hype die Shimanos kann ich echt nicht nach voll ziehen. Meine Xtr war jetzt nicht die Ueberbremse.

Die Formula ggefällt mir nach dem ich sie mal probe gefahren echt besser

Fuer meine anderen Raeder sind auch ein paar Teile gekommen


 

Spurcycleklingeln habe ich mir zwei aus den USA mit bringen lassen.

dann habe ich noch einen gebrauchten Komvor im Tourforum erstanden. Am Wochenende wird getestet


----------



## mtbbee (13. Februar 2015)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Gerade war Haendler da und hat meine neue Bremse abgeliefert
> 
> den Hype die Shimanos kann ich echt nicht nach voll ziehen. Meine Xtr war jetzt nicht die Ueberbremse.
> 
> Die Formula ggefällt mir nach dem ich sie mal probe gefahren echt besser



Ist ja putzig, bis auf ein Rad, habe ich alle meine Formula R1 Racing bzw. R1 abgebaut und durch Shimano ersetzt ...

So unterschiedlich sind die Empfindungen ... für mich bremst die R1 nicht dosiert genug - habe ich nur noch an einem Racebike, der Abstand trotz ECT ist zu klein, Bremsbeläge müssen zu häufig ersetzt werden, Gewicht nur minimal weniger als die 987er, einmal bis zweimal im Jahr Bremsflüssigkeit erneuern (auch einmal im Jahr während des Urlaubes bei durchschnittlich 30grad bilden sich durch die Dot 4 Flüssigkeit Schleier in der Bremsflüssigkeit). Sie hat mich zwar nie im Stich gelassen, aber die Shimano passen irgendwie besser zu meinen Bikes mit mehr Federweg.

Wie gesagt, die Empfindungen bzw. der Einsatzzweck ist ja unterschiedlich, chic schaut sie aus, und vielleicht hast Du ja gegenüber mir dauerhaft Freude dran.


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Februar 2015)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Die Formula ggefällt mir nach dem ich sie mal probe gefahren echt besser



Ich liebe diese italienischen Zicken auch! R1, RX, The One. Wenn das One Forty nicht auf meiner Abschussliste stehen würde, käme die Avid Elixir Serienbremse auch noch runter. Ich konnte bei den Italienenerinnen nur einen leicht erhöhten Belagverschleiss feststellen. Beim Racefully haben wir nach 9000 km das erste Mal die hinteren Beläge runtergemacht (R1). Die vorderen waren da noch gut. Ok, am Enduro haben beide nur 3700 km gehalten (The One) und am Helius beide nur knapp 5000 km (RX). Beim One Forty, das mit dem Helius vergleichbar gefahren wird, haben die Avidbeläge 6000 km gehalten, incl. AX und Gardasee. Das sind 1000 km, nun ja. Scheiben sind alle noch die ersten, sie haben mittlerweile Laufleistungen von über 10.000 km runter. Sie werden alle 1500 km gemessen und sind noch weit von der Verschleissgrenze entfernt (Fliegengewicht sei Dank!).
Bremsflüssigkeit wird in der Regel so alle 2 Jahre mal gewechselt. Manchmal auch erst nach 3 Jahren, wenn die Laufleistung des Bikes pro Jahr nicht so hoch war.
Allerdings muss man das Quitschen der Zicken mögen. Ersetzt aber die Klingel.

Ich denke, man kann bei jeder Glück oder Pech haben. Im Laden haben sie letztens ein Bike auf dem Hinterrad in die Werkstatt gezirkelt, promt war kein Bremsdruck mehr da (XTR). Das Problem hatte ich bei der Elixier auch einmal (Bremse wurde auf Garantie getauscht), mein Männe allerdings mehrmals. Da mir damals ein Tausch auf XTR vorgeschlagen wurde, konnte ich mir ein Ablästern beim Versagen der XTR natürlich nicht verkneifen. Trotzdem, sie muss wohl ok sein. Mein Männe schwört seit fast 20 Jahren drauf, denn sie funktionieren bei seinen restlichen Bikes und seinem leicht erhöhten Kampfgewicht einwandfrei.


----------



## scylla (13. Februar 2015)

krass, und ich dachte immer, meine Hope-Beläge würden lang halten. Dabei schaffen die nicht mal einen Bruchteil der Laufleistung deiner Formula-Beläge!
Oder ich sollte mal abnehmen?


----------



## Votec Tox (13. Februar 2015)

auch von mir 
Bremsbelagverschleiss in mehrstelligen Kilometerangaben... ich rechne da eher in Wochen(-end)angaben - will sagen in Betriebsstunden 
Irgendwie bremse ich wohl zuviel  
Und bremse auch mit der Formula The One oder mit der Avid Trail (die alte Vierkolbenbremse von denen).


----------



## Alpine Maschine (13. Februar 2015)

@Sickgirl: Sehr geile Klingel. Spurcycle stellt die her? Nur in den USA?

Und hast du tatsächlich "Markenrad" auf dem Oberrohr stehen? 

btw: du hattest für mich mal den guten Tipp mit dem Singlespeedshop. Kennst du noch mehr so "Online-)Läden, in denen man eher seltenes Material kaufen kann? Fixie, Fatbike, Chopper usw. Bin auf der Suche nach Supermoto-ähnlichen Reifen.

Sorry für off topic


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Februar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> krass, und ich dachte immer, meine Hope-Beläge würden lang halten. Dabei schaffen die nicht mal einen Bruchteil der Laufleistung deiner Formula-Beläge!
> Oder ich sollte mal abnehmen?



Weniger Stolperbiken!
Nee, keine Ahnung, wieso. Hatte immer Ersatzbeläge in die Alpen und nach Riva mitgenommen, aber nie gebraucht, obwohl die alten Beläge immer schon ein paar tausend Km drin waren. Alle Jungs haben irgendwann gewechselt, bei mir war immer alles im grünen Bereich. Der Dealer meines Vertrauens meinte, es wäre wohl die Kombi aus wenig Gewicht und wenig bremsen. Obwohl, in den Alpen und auch rund um Riva habe ich auch immer wieder mal ne Bremsen-Gedächtnis-Minute einlegen müssen, damit die Scheiben abkühlen können.

Ich hab die BFO im Auge fürs geplante Hardtail. Mal sehen wie es damit ausschaut.


----------



## Votec Tox (13. Februar 2015)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> ...es wäre wohl die Kombi aus *wenig Gewicht* und wenig bremsen...


Na toll  das baut auf  
Ach so, ich habs, Du meintest natürlich, daß Dein Rad weniger wiegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (13. Februar 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Na toll  das baut auf



Ok, überredet, Abendessen fällt aus


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Februar 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Na toll  das baut auf
> Ach so, ich habs, Du meintest natürlich, daß Dein Rad weniger wiegt


Könnte stimmen. Die Sau wiegt mit guten 17 kg am meisten. Da waren auch die Beläge am schnellsten runter. Das Racefully ist mit etwas über 11 kg am leichtesten. Und da haben sie auch am längsten gehalten.

Auf zum Abendessen!


----------



## Blossom7207 (19. Februar 2015)

Eigentlich hab ich ja Shopping-Stopp, weil "Ich hab mir ein neues Bike gekauft.".
Aber ein Paar Kniestrümpfe geht immer und dann hat Ergon tatsächlich Griffe gemacht die exakt zu meinem Rahmen passen. Die konnte ich doch nicht da hängen lassen. XD



 



Ps.: Dreckiges Rad ist dreckig. XD


----------



## Principiante (20. Februar 2015)

oh ja, die passen gut, hätt ich auch gemacht!


----------



## Blossom7207 (20. Februar 2015)

Zumal mich die Griffe, die am Stumpi dran waren, nicht wirklich überzeugt haben. Mit den Ergongriffen haben mein Freund und ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht,  deshalb wollte ich die auf Dauer eh austauschen.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (20. Februar 2015)

Blossom7207 schrieb:


> Zumal mich die Griffe, die am Stumpi dran waren, nicht wirklich überzeugt haben. Mit den Ergongriffen haben mein Freund und ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht,  deshalb wollte ich die auf Dauer eh austauschen.


Mir gefallen die Ergon auch schon länger aber ich war mir mit der Farbe unsicher  ist das eher grün oder gelb?


----------



## Blossom7207 (20. Februar 2015)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Mir gefallen die Ergon auch schon länger aber ich war mir mit der Farbe unsicher  ist das eher grün oder gelb?


Blöder Weise muss ich gelbgrün antworten.  Ich würde es eher als Grün als als Gelb bezeichnen,  hat aber definitiv einen Gelbstich.
Kommst du an nem 2015 Stumpi Fsr Comp Evo vorbei? Exakt das helle Grün von Rahmen ist es.

Zum Vergleich: Das hier ist das Bike von @dersteini:




Zu seinem Grün passen die Griffe nicht.


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. März 2015)

So, nachdem ich mir letztes WE die frisch gewaschene hellblaue Übergangsjacke mit braunen Tupfen versehen hatte, hab ich mal nach was gesucht, wo man die Schlammdubben nicht gleich so sieht. Heute kam das Päckchen mit dem winddichten braunen Wolljäckchen von dem (Versand)Händler in Kronberg:


 
Noch etwas steif, aber trotzdem recht kuschelig.
Mal sehen am WE soll es bei uns recht warm werden, dafür ist sie dann wohl etwas zu dick, aber vielleicht gehen die Temperaturen doch noch mal etwas runter, damit ich sie Gassi führen kann.


----------



## barbarissima (5. März 2015)

Superschick  Die hätte ich auch gerne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (6. März 2015)

Ja, gefällt mir auch gut!


----------



## wildbiker (6. März 2015)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich hab die BFO im Auge fürs geplante Hardtail. Mal sehen wie es damit ausschaut.



Hab die BFO in Rot am Hardtail (bei Bedarf mal nen paar Fotos machen)... nachdem die 2x undicht war gibts seitdem keine Probleme. Gut sieht die auf alle Fälle aus.

Maloja.. wenn das Zeug nur nicht so teuer wäre...

Zum Thema... 3. Bauteil fürs Ion


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. März 2015)

Maloja: Die Bikeshorts sind preislich eigentlich ok im Vergleich zu anderen Marken... Andere Modemarken wie ION oder auch Fanfiluca haben auch wahsinnig hohe Preise, teilweise noch teurer! 
Ich warte immer bis das Zeug zum Ende der Saison reduziert wird... manchmal ist das zwar DAS gesuchte Teil nicht mehr zu haben, aber das ist dann Pech ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. März 2015)

Jepp. Jäckchen war reduziert und zum Glück noch in S auf Lager.


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. März 2015)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Zum Thema... 3. Bauteil fürs Ion



Hübsch, die Pike.
Der Dealer meines Vertrauens hat gerade versucht, sie mir schmackhaft zu machen. Mal sehen. Ich steh ja auf Manitou und die Mattoc kann 26" und 27,5" ohne irgendwelche Änderungen.
Erst mal den Rahmen nach dem Urlaub bei Kalle klarmachen. Bei Maßanfertigung dauert es dann eh etwas länger, da habe ich Zeit mich zu entscheiden.


----------



## wildbiker (11. März 2015)

Ja, die Pike ist allerdings ganz schön riesig und recht leicht. Die Mattoc wollte ich auch zu erst.. aber habe hier den Testbericht gelesen, und war dann davon nicht mehr so begeistert.

Maßanfertigung könnte schon länger dauern, gerade jetz, dauern die Lieferzeiten schon 3-8 Wochen für Standardgrößen.

Bei mir gabs nochn Kettenblatt und Hope DH Vorbau in rot...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (2. April 2015)

Ist zwar nicht direkt für's Bike, aber damit das Biken schneller und ausdauernder wird.
Nachdem ich mir mit zwei Brustgurten Blasen gescheuert hab, musste jetzt ne andere Lösung her - Pulsmessen am Handgelenk:



Gestern beim "Indoor-Sport" (erstmal nur Sofasitzen und Kochen  ) war der Puls ziemlich genau, mal schaun, wie sich das Ding draußen mit GPS und allem bewährt...


----------



## curses (9. April 2015)

Neue Handschuhe


----------



## wildbiker (10. April 2015)

Innenlager fürs Ion....:-D


----------



## Sickgirl (10. April 2015)

Konnte heute meine Bikebrille beim Optiker abhohlen. Ich bin sehr stark kurzsichtig und bin jahrelang meine Evil Eye Pro mit so einem Optikclip gefahren.

Jetzt hat sich meine Sehstärke verschlechtert und habe mich dann doch entschieden mir für die Brille Gläser mit meiner Stärke einschleifen lassen.

Bin dann gleich die 50 km zu meinem Radhändler gefahren um meine neuen XTR 11fach Teile ab zu hohlen. 

Da habe ich erst mal gemerkt, was für ein Mist die Clipsache gewesen ist, ich habe auch zur Seite hin eine viel bessere Sicht und kann die Brille viel enganliegender tragen. Der Optikclip hat doch ziemlich gestört.

Habe so ein selbsttönendes Glas genommen, das ich bei schlechten Wetter gut tragen kann.


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. April 2015)

Ja, genau solche hab ich auch schon seit 6 Jahren mit gelben Gläsern, welche sich je nach Lichtintensität bis dunkelbraun eintönen. Habe letztes Jahr die Gläser der einem mal auf meine neue Dioptrinzahl anpassen lassen. Der Nachteil ist jetzt, dass ich das Navi durch die Brille nur noch schlecht ablesen kann. Mit den alten Gläsern war das noch machbar. Ich sehe schon Radbrillen mit Gleitsichtgläsern auf mich zukommen....


----------



## murmel04 (11. April 2015)

Oh je Radbrille mit Gleitsichtgläser, da freut sich nur der Optiker  
Der Geldbeutel wird weinen


----------



## IndianaWalross (21. April 2015)

Weil kalte Zehen scheisse sind und komplette Überschuhe zu Weilen echt nerven > Castelli Toe Thingy.

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass "onesize" Tatsache auch allen passt - hatte zuvor immer was von 44-48 gelesen wo die ja so dolle passen sollten, war also skeptisch ob 40 nicht viel zu kleine Schuhe sind. Und sie passen doch! Auf meine 40er, auf die 48 vom Männe gleichermaßen - Neopren is ja so dehnbar 

War aber n ganz schöner Krampf genau _die _Dinger zu bekommen  Erst bestellt, als lieferbar angegeben, dann über 1 Tag später kam doch die Absage, überall ausverkauft der Mist. Dann der Lichtblick, doch noch nen shop gefunden und auch bekommen, dank Post ganze 6 Tage Lieferzeit Streik óle... Bei 17°C Sonne losgefahren, bei 13°C nach Sonnenuntergang heim und dennoch warme Zehen 

Passend dazu gabs noch Castelli Nanoflex Knielinge, Bilder von mir darin erspare ich euch mal  und ne knallgrüne Rose Windweste, sehr geile Farbe.


----------



## annecy (12. Mai 2015)

Blossom7207 schrieb:


> Zumal mich die Griffe, die am Stumpi dran waren, nicht wirklich überzeugt haben. Mit den Ergongriffen haben mein Freund und ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht,  deshalb wollte ich die auf Dauer eh austauschen.



So ein Mist, ich hab das selbe Rad, ich glaub die Griffe brauch ich jetzt auch.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (12. Mai 2015)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Konnte heute meine Bikebrille beim Optiker abhohlen.


 
Wo wohnst Du und wer ist Dein Optiker? Mir ist kein Weg zu weit wenn ich endlich mal das leidige Sehproblem loswerde. Bin auch stark kurzsichtig mit großer Differenz zwischen rechts und links. Welches Brillenmodell hast Du, und könntest Du vielleicht mal ein Photo machen? Das wäre ganz toll, Danke! Gruß von der Lahmschnecke


----------



## barbarissima (17. Mai 2015)

Meine neue Platzangst Rabbit 





Super Passform und ausreichend lang geschnitten, d. h. die kurze Hose reicht mir bei 81cm SL bis knapp unters Knie und mit den langen Beinen ist sie im Stehen ein bisschen zu lang wodurch der Knöchelschutz beim biken aber tatsächlich auch auf dem Knöchel liegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfefferminza (9. Juni 2015)

Ich habe gestern mehr zufällig geshoppt, blau gab es nicht, darum wurde es ein lila Zimtstern für mich, der Rest ist leider nicht für mich:





Und die sind gestern auch angekommen, bereits eingefahren und schmutzig  - auch nicht für mich:





Und weil sie so schön sind, hier auch nochmal:


----------



## Pfefferminza (10. Juni 2015)

Mehr Blau, denn der neongelbe Flaschenhalter ging gar nicht  (Schläuche gab es auch, aber die zeig ich nicht, die sind langweilig).


----------



## Pfefferminza (12. Juni 2015)

Einmal noch einen Schwung blau bei mir, jetzt reicht's dann langsam  . Die Handschuhe waren dringend notwendig, meine alten mussten ersetzt werden.


----------



## wildbiker (12. Juni 2015)

Helm und poc vpd air (ohne Bild)...fürn Park und Race...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. Juni 2015)

die Handschuhe sind ja knuffig


----------



## Pfefferminza (13. Juni 2015)

Und die Sterne an Zeige- und Mittefinger sind rutschfest  (Zimtstern Draco Pro Glove dodger blue).


----------



## Sleyvas (14. Juni 2015)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Meine neue Platzangst Rabbit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab das Vorjahresmodell und muss sagen, das ist mit eine der besten Hosen, die ich je gekauft habe. Sie PASST einfach, zwickt und kneift nirgends, schlabbert nicht, ist nicht zu lang oder zu kurz, total flexibel und im selbst im tiefsten Winter mit was langem drunter super zu tragen. Nur die Unterbringung etwas massiverer Knieprotektoren ist - wie bei allen langen Hosen - doof.


----------



## Sel_de_Mer (24. Juni 2015)

Pfefferminza schrieb:


> Einmal noch einen Schwung blau bei mir, jetzt reicht's dann langsam  . Die Handschuhe waren dringend notwendig, meine alten mussten ersetzt werden.



Die Handschuhe sehen echt gut aus. Farblich würden die bei mir gut passen. Hast du sie online bestellt und wenn ja wo? Wie fallen die Handschuhe aus?

Würdet ihr generell eher Handschuhe mit oder ohne Gel empfehlen?

LG


----------



## Bettina (24. Juni 2015)

Sel_de_Mer schrieb:


> Würdet ihr generell eher Handschuhe mit oder ohne Gel empfehlen?
> 
> LG


Ich mag nur Handschuhe ohne Gel,  da habe ich den Lenker besser im Griff und ein direkteres handling.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedWitch82 (24. Juni 2015)

Ich habe welche von 661. Die Rage (auch in blau weil Vorjahrsmodell), taugen mir ganz gut, kein Gel, aber relativ robust, auch auf der Oberseite, weil man ja ab und an mal durch Gemüse fährt. Mein Vergleich dazu sind Cube WLS's, bei denen ist obendrauf eher ein dünnes Netz-irgendwas. Deine Handschuh-Größe solltest du vorher testen, wenn die nicht so richtig passen wird's schnell unbequem, finde ich jedenfalls.


----------



## Pfefferminza (25. Juni 2015)

Sel_de_Mer schrieb:


> Die Handschuhe sehen echt gut aus. Farblich würden die bei mir gut passen. Hast du sie online bestellt und wenn ja wo? Wie fallen die Handschuhe aus?
> 
> Würdet ihr generell eher Handschuhe mit oder ohne Gel empfehlen?
> 
> LG



Die Handschuhe haben eine ganz kleine, minimale Gelpolsterung am Daumenballen, allerdings nicht wirklich viel, für mich passt es perfekt. Der Handschuh ist der Zimtstern Draco Pro Glove, ich habe ihn bei Bikester bestellt, vlt. ist er ja aktuell irgendwo günstiger. Ich habe Handschuhgröße 8 (jaja, Riesenhände) und Größe L genommen, die passen gut, gut mein kleiner Finger hat zu viel Platz, aber da geht es mir in allen Handschuhen gleich. Der Grip an den Handschuhen gefällt mir, sie sind für ganz heiße Tage vlt. etwas zu warm, aber das ist auch egal, denn hier herrscht im Moment Herbst.


----------



## RedWitch82 (6. Juli 2015)

Auch mal wieder was eingekauft.
Endlich einen größeren und durchdachten Rucksack gekauft. Dazu einen hippen Mudguard und, nachdem ich letztens auf dem Feldberg unterwegs meinen Ersatzschlauch verkloppt habe, weil es drei Pannen auf einmal gab, ein neuer Schlauch, dazu sicherheitshalber nochmal ein Flickenset. Sehr materialintensives Pflaster da oben (für mich jedenfalls, hab da drei Pins verloren, aber zum Glück hat mein Papa mal irgendwann Dreher gelernt und weiß wie man Gewinde nachschneidet).


----------



## barbarissima (7. Juli 2015)

Bei dem Rucksack spüre ich gerade Neid in mir aufkommen


----------



## RedWitch82 (7. Juli 2015)

Oh, das war natürlich nicht meine Absicht. 
Macht aber jetzt schon einen sehr vernünftigen Eindruck.


----------



## murmel04 (7. Juli 2015)

Evoc ist klasse und die Farben auch.
Leider gibts den anscheinend nur als 16l Version


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedWitch82 (7. Juli 2015)

Mir hätte der FR Trail Blackline Woman in 2ol auch gefallen, aber dann wird's auch teuer. Hatte vorher 12l, daher langen mir 16l für Tagestouren. Und falls ich doch mal wen finde der sich erbarmt mehrere Tage wo zu fahren, müsste es dann einer um die 25l sein, ohne Protektor.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. Juli 2015)

zumal der 20l-Women-GrößeS auch nur 18 Liter hat


----------



## scylla (7. Juli 2015)

Das ist normal bei Evoc. Größe S ist immer kleiner als angegeben. Das "richtige" Volumen bekommt man nur ab Größe M/L, und das hängt kleinen Menschen dann bis übern Allerwertesten runter.


----------



## RedWitch82 (7. Juli 2015)

Oh, dann hat der also keine 16l? Menno. Aber da ich gestern schon mal lustig eingepackt hat, weiß ich das alles passt.


----------



## Sickgirl (13. Juli 2015)

Letzte Woche habe ich mich spontan entschlossen mir einen neuen Montagestaender zu gönnen.

Bisher hatte ich 

 einen billigen Rose, der leider auch nicht klappbar ist und immer im Weg rumstand.

Habe mir jetzt den Feedback Sport geleistet




das ist schon eine ganz andere Klasse im Handling.

habe dann gleich zur Einweihung an mein Brevetrad die neue Force 22 dran gebaut.

Mit den Teilbin ich jetzt auch richtig mobil und kann als Bicycle Repair Woman um die Häuser ziehen


----------



## barbarissima (13. Juli 2015)

Eine gute Anschaffung  Die dransteckbare Werkzeugablage ist übrigens auch empfehlenswert.


----------



## Perlenkette (13. Juli 2015)

[QUOTE="Sickgirl, post: 
Mit den Teilbin ich jetzt auch richtig mobil und kann als Bicycle Repair Woman um die Häuser ziehen[/QUOTE]  

Melde mich freiwillig zum Test   . Super finde ich auch den rieeeeesigen Raum, den Du zur Verfügung hast........


----------



## Waldkatze (24. Juli 2015)

Das Schnäppchen habe ich bei BC entdeckt und heute abgeholt. 

www.bike-components.de/de/Bell/Super-Helm-Auslaufmodell-p34920/

Da jemand beim Einpacken geträumt hat, gab es den Helm in Größe M im S-Karton. Zum Glück, denn der echte S war zu klein. Mein 661 Recon ist nicht schlecht, aber der Bell sitzt deutlich besser.


----------



## RedWitch82 (1. August 2015)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin dass ich nerve: 
Die Tage kam ein neues Hösi und mal ein langes Jersey, dass ich mir wohl von der Lieblings-näh-Expertin meines Vertrauens ändern lassen werde, weil ich das lange Läppchen am Rücken komisch finde. Zurückschicken wollte ich es nicht, war nämlich gerade reduziert.


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. August 2015)

Die Hose hätte ich auch gerne. Wie fällt denn Zimtstern so aus? Brauche bei Hosen normal XS bzw. 32-34 oder halt 25, wenn es Amigrößen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (7. August 2015)

Zimtstern fällt normal aus.


----------



## RedWitch82 (8. August 2015)

Ganz ehrlich, die Hose ist nicht so der Kracher. Hatte sie jetzt einmal an (ok das waren 80 km Radtour mit ohne Steigung) und finde sie im Vergleich zu meinen Vaude-Hosen schlechter, weil ich mir einbilde, dass sie nicht so luftig, bzw. Atmungsaktiv ist. Taschen hat sie oben auch nicht,, bloß eine an der Seite, klar braucht man das beim fahren an sich nicht, aber bis ich alles Geraffel ein- bzw. ausgeladen habe und zum fahren komme, sind mir Hosentaschen ganz lieb.
Ich habe sie in Größe L, mag das wenn es etwas weiter ist. Gesehen haste mich ja schon, würde mal tippen das S gut ist, oder?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (8. August 2015)

eine Hose muss mindestens 3 Taschen haben  Sonst ist sie für mich unkaufbar


----------



## wildbiker (8. August 2015)

Hab vom Vorjahr 2x die gleiche Zimtstern Short gekauft, weil die so viele Taschen haben und einfach geil aussehen. Hab sonst Kleidergröße M, aber bei den Hosen brauchte ich die L... Ahja, gestern habs fürs Ion und Helius nochn bissl was..


----------



## herbert2010 (8. August 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> eine Hose muss mindestens 3 Taschen haben  Sonst ist sie für mich unkaufbar


deswegen habe ich fast nur Platzangst Hosen


----------



## RedWitch82 (9. August 2015)

Nicht gerade der beste Firmenname für Hosen die Platz und viele Taschen haben sollen... 
Auf Mäntel fürs Bike warte ich auch noch, die Hans Dampfs die anfangs dabei waren müssen runter.


----------



## Schwimmer (9. August 2015)

RedWitch82 schrieb:


> Nicht gerade der beste Firmenname für Hosen die Platz und viele Taschen haben sollen...  ...



Hatte ich mir auch schon gedacht ...


----------



## Sleyvas (15. August 2015)

Macht mit Helmchen-Tune aus dem 301 ein völlig anderes Rad! Muss nur in absehbarer Zeit noch die Gabel dran glauben


----------



## wildbiker (12. September 2015)

Musste ich einfach haben..:-D :-D hab eh fast alles fürs bike...





gesendet vom Smartfön ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikebetti (27. September 2015)

Hallo

Post aus Schweden, Danke für den Tipp @mtbbee





Bikebetti


----------



## Mausoline (27. September 2015)

Habt ihr bei Pipi Langstrumpf bestellt


----------



## Bikebetti (27. September 2015)

Hab meine alten ,bunten Ringelspcken leider immernoch nicht gefunden und es wird doch jetzt wieder so kalt ........
 ,vielleicht finde ich sie jetzt ......wo ich doch neue habe ......


----------



## Mausoline (27. September 2015)

Waschmaschine...Abfluss...


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (28. September 2015)

Bikebetti schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Post aus Schweden, Danke für den Tipp @mtbbee
> 
> ...



Wie bist Du zufrieden mit der Qualität? Dick genug für den Winter/Herbst?
Will mir da ja auch welche bestellen, konnte mich nur noch nicht entscheiden.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (28. September 2015)

Wo gibt es denn die tollen Socken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Miss Geschick* (29. September 2015)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> Wo gibt es denn die tollen Socken?



Ich bin mal so frei 

http://www.butik21.de


----------



## RedWitch82 (30. September 2015)

Ach,sind Kompressionsstrümpfe? Hatte bis vor kurzem auch ein paar von meinem Vater ausgeliehen, die aber nach einem Bikeparkbesuch an der Wade gleich kaputt waren wegen den Pins der Pedalen. Habe ihm zwar gesagt, dass er sich doch mal neue Strümpfe kaufen soll, aber er weigert sich. Hab mir deswegen welche von O'Neal bestellt.


----------



## Rennschnegge (3. Oktober 2015)

So, direkt den Tipp von scylla umgesetzt, Kniestrümpfe gegen Brennessel  gabs grad bei Tchibo ... Zum ausprobieren. Ersten Test in leichtem Gelaende bestanden.... Gegen Dornen etc werden ueber kurz oder lang aber wohl noch Schienenbeinschoner dazu kommen


----------



## Lahmschnecke (20. Oktober 2015)

Püüüünktchen - wie süß!
Gibt's die auch in PINK  ?


----------



## CaraMel2707 (20. Oktober 2015)

Mädchenklamotte  Also eigentlich noch andere Schuhe (Vans)


----------



## Rennschnegge (20. Oktober 2015)

Lahmschnecke: ja, gab es... Leider nur als Kinderkniestruempfe... Habe auch ueberall gesucht .... War voll gluecklich, als ich welche in 39-42 ergattern konnte, doch leider sind sie, weil Kindersocken, zu kurz am Unterschenkel.... Also rollen sie sich immer runter... Funzt nicht .... Die anderen Socken oben sind prima... Ich fahre derzeit mit einer 3/4 Hose da passen die Socken genau drunter und werden von dem Gummirand der Hose gehalten... Fuer mich perfekt ...


----------



## Sickgirl (30. Oktober 2015)

Heute sind endlich die Felgen gekommen. Eine wiegt 280 g, wird ein schöner leichter LRS für mein Brevetrad, nach her geht es gleich ans einspeichen




Kleines Update, bin gerade fast wahnsinnig geworden, irgendwie sind die Speichenlöcher andersrum gepunzt, habe alles nochmals komplett neu einfädeln dürfen, weil ich es alles spiegelverkehrt Umdenken musste.


----------



## Crazymaus (31. Oktober 2015)

Tach


----------



## wildbiker (2. November 2015)

Miau....

Ohne. Bild, wird nachgereicht, specialized bikeschuhe
Erster Eindruck, solider als diee 0510- Schuhe
Erster fahreindruck, bequemer, steifer, besserer tritt und halt aufm flatpedal

gesendet vom Smartfön ;-)


----------



## Sickgirl (5. November 2015)

Eine Werkzeugkiste, damit wenn ich als Bicycle Repair Woman zu mobilen Einsätzen gerufen werde nicht mehr alles in der Plastiktüte transportieren muß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (5. November 2015)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Eine Werkzeugkiste, damit wenn ich als Bicycle Repair Woman zu mobilen Einsätzen gerufen werde nicht mehr alles in der Plastiktüte transportieren muß.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 434015 Anhang anzeigen 434016


Was kostest Du denn die Stunde ;-) ?
Ich hätte ein knarzendes Fully, dass der Mechaniker einfach nicht in den Griff kriegt 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sickgirl (23. Dezember 2015)

Hätte nicht gedacht das das dieses Jahr noch kommt.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (23. Dezember 2015)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Eine Werkzeugkiste, damit wenn ich als Bicycle Repair Woman zu mobilen Einsätzen gerufen werde nicht mehr alles in der Plastiktüte transportieren muß.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 434015 Anhang anzeigen 434016



Du bist ja nicht weit weg von mir (Böblingen).
Darf ich nächstes Jahr mal laut schreien wenn ich mein Bike auf 1x11 umbauen will (ist gerade 1x10).
Schaltung einstellen ist nicht so mein Ding. Und die Bremsleitung müsste auch gekürzt werden


----------



## Sickgirl (29. Dezember 2015)

Habe mir einen neuen Rucksack gegönnt. So sieht er gut aus. Das Werkzeugfach ist nice. Genug Fächer und Trinkblase ist auch dabei


----------



## Frau Rauscher (16. Januar 2016)

weil ich es schwierig finde alleine Reifen Tubeless zu montieren, hab ich mir jetzt mal diese neue Bontrager Flash Charger Standpumpe gegönnt.
Und gleich noch ne neue Magic Mary und den Hans Dampf. Hatte mir eigentlich vorgenommen kein Schwalbe mehr zu kaufen, aber ich fahr sie halt einfach gern 
Morgen versuch ich mal die Montage...


----------



## marcy2 (31. Januar 2016)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> weil ich es schwierig finde alleine Reifen Tubeless zu montieren, hab ich mir jetzt mal diese neue Bontrager Flash Charger Standpumpe gegönnt.
> Und gleich noch ne neue Magic Mary und den Hans Dampf. Hatte mir eigentlich vorgenommen kein Schwalbe mehr zu kaufen, aber ich fahr sie halt einfach gern
> Morgen versuch ich mal die Montage...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 453511



Und?
Bei mir ging se zurück. Hab keine Luft aufn Reifen gekriegt. Vielleicht hatte ich auch ne defekte :-(


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. Februar 2016)

bin noch nicht dazu gekommen es zu testen


----------



## bajcca (1. Februar 2016)

Ich liebe diese Pumpe, funktioniert wirklich gut. Wenn der Reifen neu ist, dann erst mal mit Schlauch montieren, ansonsten strömt die Luft an den Seiten zu schnell wieder raus. Ich warte dann ein paar Stunden bis sich der Reifen schön gesetzt hat und dann erst gehe ich weiter zur Tubelessmontage. Roten Hebel nach unten klappen und bis zum grünen Bereich pumpen. Dann aufs Ventil stecken, Hebel umlegen und auf den Knall warten.


----------



## Bikebetti (14. Februar 2016)

Auf der Tour in einem kleinen Ski + Bike Laden entdeckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (21. Februar 2016)

....kann mir vielleicht jemand einen Tipp geben, wie die Größen bei ASSOS ausfallen?
Bin auf der Suche nach einer guten "zieh-ich-unter-die-Short" -Radhose mit angenehmen Sitzpolster. Man hat mir den Tipp gegeben, es mal mit einer von ASSOS zu probieren. Sind zwar nicht gerade billig, aber sie sollen ein sehr gutes und angenehm zu tragendes Sitzpolster haben.
Nun bin ich aber bissi unentschieden, was die Konfektionsgrößen betrifft. Die einen sagen, sie passen perfekt....die anderen sagen, lieber ne Nummer größer bestellen....
Hmmmm, ja wat dann nu? 


....oder hat jemand eine Alternative für eine gut sitzende Radhose mit Polser, welche angenehm auf längeren Touren zu tragen ist?


----------



## scylla (21. Februar 2016)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> ....kann mir vielleicht jemand einen Tipp geben, wie die Größen bei ASSOS ausfallen?
> Bin auf der Suche nach einer guten "zieh-ich-unter-die-Short" -Radhose mit angenehmen Sitzpolster. Man hat mir den Tipp gegeben, es mal mit einer von ASSOS zu probieren. Sind zwar nicht gerade billig, aber sie sollen ein sehr gutes und angenehm zu tragendes Sitzpolster haben.
> Nun bin ich aber bissi unentschieden, was die Konfektionsgrößen betrifft. Die einen sagen, sie passen perfekt....die anderen sagen, lieber ne Nummer größer bestellen....
> Hmmmm, ja wat dann nu?
> ...



Assos fällt imho ziemlich knapp aus.
Vor allem die Gummibündchen an den Beinabschlüssen sind furchtbar. Ich bin nicht gerade fett (54kg @ 1,70m) und die Bündchen bei der Assos-Hose in Größe M schneiden mir trotzdem gnadenlos das Blut ab an den Oberschenkeln. Bei längeren Touren ist das recht unangenehm und gibt schöne rote Abdrücke.
Das Sitzpolster ist extrem dick für meinen Geschmack. Muss man mögen.

Ich mag die Löffler Hotbond ganz gern. Sitzt schön, schneidet nirgends ein, und das (dünnere und festere) Sitzpolster verbreitet für mein Gusto deutlich weniger Windel-Feeling als das Assos-Polster. Außerdem günstiger


----------



## Silvermoon (22. Februar 2016)

Danke @scylla für die brauchbare Info in Bezug auf Assos und den Alternativtipp


----------



## Aninaj (22. Februar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht gerade fett (54kg @ 1,70m) und die Bündchen bei der Assos-Hose in Größe M schneiden mir trotzdem gnadenlos das Blut ab an den Oberschenkeln.



Klar, bei den Muskelbergen die du da mit dir rumträgst wundert mich das nicht


----------



## scylla (22. Februar 2016)




----------



## *Miss Geschick* (23. Februar 2016)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> ....kann mir vielleicht jemand einen Tipp geben, wie die Größen bei ASSOS ausfallen?
> Bin auf der Suche nach einer guten "zieh-ich-unter-die-Short" -Radhose mit angenehmen Sitzpolster. Man hat mir den Tipp gegeben, es mal mit einer von ASSOS zu probieren. Sind zwar nicht gerade billig, aber sie sollen ein sehr gutes und angenehm zu tragendes Sitzpolster haben.
> Nun bin ich aber bissi unentschieden, was die Konfektionsgrößen betrifft. Die einen sagen, sie passen perfekt....die anderen sagen, lieber ne Nummer größer bestellen....
> Hmmmm, ja wat dann nu?
> ...



Ich mag diese hier:

http://www.craft-sports.de/Damen/Fu...sen/CRAFT-Stay-Cool-Bike-Boxer-W-schwarz.html

Trägt kaum auf, ist dafür allerdings auch etwas teurer. Aber sehr angenehm zu tragen, nicht so dick wie die meisten anderen Hosen wo es gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (23. Februar 2016)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Ich mag diese hier:
> 
> http://www.craft-sports.de/Damen/Fu...sen/CRAFT-Stay-Cool-Bike-Boxer-W-schwarz.html
> 
> Trägt kaum auf, ist dafür allerdings auch etwas teurer. Aber sehr angenehm zu tragen, nicht so dick wie die meisten anderen Hosen wo es gibt.



Die Craft hatte auch mal zum anschauen hier.
Grund warum sie zurück ging.

Der Stoff an den Beinen ist mir zu kurz und rutscht dann noch weiter hoch wo er definitiv nicht hingehört und das störte extrem.
Mal schaun ob es die auch mit etwas längeren Bein gibt


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (23. Februar 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Die Craft hatte auch mal zum anschauen hier.
> Grund warum sie zurück ging.
> 
> Der Stoff an den Beinen ist mir zu kurz und rutscht dann noch weiter hoch wo er definitiv nicht hingehört und das störte extrem.
> Mal schaun ob es die auch mit etwas längeren Bein gibt


Gibt es auch mit langen Beinen


----------



## murmel04 (23. Februar 2016)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Gibt es auch mit langen Beinen



Dann werd ich da nochmal suchen.
Leider suche ich jedes Jahr aufs neue


----------



## Sickgirl (24. Februar 2016)

Lars hat mir meine SRAM Red Bremse zur SRAM Green transformiert


----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. März 2016)

So, nach meinem ersten Versuch der fehlschlug, weil die Mäntel einfach aus der Packung noch zu verknickt waren, hab ich heute noch einen gestartet. Die Reifen waren seitdem mit Schlauch aufgepumpt auf den Felgen.

Also, Pumpe mit Luft gefüllt, hab weder Seife noch Milch im Mantel gehabt, Hebel umgelegt: plopp, plopp! Saucool! Ging echt easy! Noch die Milch reingefüllt, fertig! Daumen hoch für die Flash Charger!!! 



Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> weil ich es schwierig finde alleine Reifen Tubeless zu montieren, hab ich mir jetzt mal diese neue Bontrager Flash Charger Standpumpe gegönnt.
> Und gleich noch ne neue Magic Mary und den Hans Dampf. Hatte mir eigentlich vorgenommen kein Schwalbe mehr zu kaufen, aber ich fahr sie halt einfach gern
> Morgen versuch ich mal die Montage...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 453511


----------



## lejunali (7. April 2016)

So ich reihe mich mal ein. 
Neben der größten Anschaffung vor kurzer Zeit ( neues Bike) sind jetzt noch zwei Sachen hinzugekommen.




Habe mich nach langem hin und her für neue Pedale entschieden. Die erste Ausfahrt war sehr vielversprechend. Da ich auf kleinem Fusse unterwegs bin, bin ich sehr froh, wenn die Pedale in der Mitte auch Pins haben. 

Noch dazu kam ein neues Shirt für die kommende Saison (sorry für die schlechte Bildquali..) Das Pink ist eigentlich richtiges Neonpink.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (25. April 2016)

Ich hab auch mal etwas Neues besorgt. Aus lauter Langeweile da ich verletzungsbedingt nicht biken kann gerade


----------



## Mausoline (25. April 2016)

Wie gehts dir, wann bist du wieder fit?


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (25. April 2016)

Geht soweit eigentlich ganz gut alles. Wir wollen nächste Woche wenn das Wetter mitspielt nach Oberstdorf übers lange Wochenende und da auf den Radwegen biken. Evtl darf ich sogar ab Mitte Juni wieder Trails fahren. Aber ich lasse meinen Platz beim LO treffen mal frei falls jemand mitkommen will der richtig fit ist. Urlaub hab ich da aber noch immer an dem Freitag wo das Treffen ist


----------



## Mausoline (26. April 2016)

Na dann  weiter so gutes Genesen und vielleicht klappts ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (4. Mai 2016)

Omnomnomnomnom > passend zum angesagten Wetter, war ein Schnapp im Nachbarforum, das Ding ist praktisch neu und sitzt wie angegossen, wenn man die Speckrollen mal wegdenkt *hüstel* - aber wie sagen wir immer so schön?! Ich wollt' ja eh noch abnehmen!


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. Mai 2016)

Welche Speckrollen? Bei dem Motiv sieht man diesbezüglich nichts.


----------



## IndianaWalross (6. Mai 2016)

Ja, hab ich sehr vorteilhaft fotografieren lassen  
Aber glaub mir, da schlabbert so einiges rum *seufz* na ich hoffe dass ich auf den anstehenden 1000km+ (3 Wochen Tour mit Gepäck und Zelt im Juni) dann vielleicht auch etwas abbauen kann  in 28 Tagen geht's los


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (9. Mai 2016)

Ich hab seit letzer Woche auch was neues 

Die Garmin Vivoactive HR 

Endlich kann ich mal meine Touren mitzeichnen ohne immer das GPS auch mitschleppen zu müssen.


----------



## Aninaj (9. Mai 2016)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Die Garmin Vivoactive HR



Oh. Ich bin ja auch ein kleiner Technik-Nerd - aber sind diese Uhren nicht immer alle so riesig? Hab ein paar probiert und die kamen mir alle so groß vor, weswegen sowas noch nicht an meinem Arm hängt


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (10. Mai 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Oh. Ich bin ja auch ein kleiner Technik-Nerd - aber sind diese Uhren nicht immer alle so riesig? Hab ein paar probiert und die kamen mir alle so groß vor, weswegen sowas noch nicht an meinem Arm hängt



Ne, die Uhr finde ich für ne Frau völlig ok.
Hab auch immer eine gesucht wo ein eigenes GPS hat damit ich die nicht mit dem Handy koppeln muss. Und wasserdicht sollte sie sein.
Die Fenix 3 ist mir leider etwas zu gross. Aber die Vivoactive HR passt dafür sehr gut 
Ist zwar an der Grenze von der Grösse, aber sie passt. Bin bisher sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## Sel_de_Mer (30. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen. Ich suche eine schwarze Hose mit neonfarbenen Elementen (z.B. Reißverschlüsse). Habe schon stunden gegooglet aber noch nicht das passenden gefunden. Hat jemand einen Tipp? Liebe Grüße


----------



## Deleted 173968 (30. Mai 2016)

Baggy? Engelbert Strauß Arbeitskleidung hat so was im Program: http://m.engelbert-strauss.de/Bekle...rt_e_s_motion_2020-3350190-65513-722-225.html

...aber: Neon!? Im Ernst?


----------



## systemgewicht (30. Mai 2016)

Sel_de_Mer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen. Ich suche eine schwarze Hose mit neonfarbenen Elementen (z.B. Reißverschlüsse). Habe schon stunden gegooglet aber noch nicht das passenden gefunden. Hat jemand einen Tipp? Liebe Grüße


http://m.bruegelmann.de/dakine-descent-short-men-sulphur-475885.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (30. Mai 2016)

systemgewicht schrieb:


> http://m.bruegelmann.de/dakine-descent-short-men-sulphur-475885.html


Nicht Schwarz und





			
				Prügelmann schrieb:
			
		

> Geschlecht
> 
> Herren


----------



## systemgewicht (30. Mai 2016)

4mate schrieb:


> Nicht Schwarz und


Kam aber hoch mit dem Filter DAMEN.

Vielleicht sollte die liebe Userin Meersalz mal die Suche bei Bruegelmann probieren, da kann man immerhin viele FIlter setzen. Auch wenn dann statt Damenhosen Unisex-Modelle rauskommen....


Hier ist noch eine:
http://www.bruegelmann.de/bioracer-bruegelmann-women-pro-bike-short-black-349970.html


----------



## 4mate (30. Mai 2016)

https://www.bike24.de/p181706.html


----------



## Perlenkette (30. Mai 2016)

http://www.platzangst.com/Hosen/Smiley-Shorts-WOMEN-oxid-2.html


Eine meiner Lieblingshosen, da schön elastisch und lang geschnitten.


----------



## Sel_de_Mer (30. Mai 2016)

danke  die Endura ist nicht schlecht. die Letztere sieht auch nett aus,aber ich mag es nicht so lang  cool wäre auch was mit nem knalligen pinken Akzent


----------



## Perlenkette (30. Mai 2016)

Lang sollte heißen: Shorts bis knapp unters Knie, Knieschützer passen drunter und schauen unten heraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sel_de_Mer (31. Mai 2016)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Lang sollte heißen: Shorts bis knapp unters Knie, Knieschützer passen drunter und schauen unten heraus.



Habmir die Hose angeschaut. Ich mag es lieber wenn Hosen über dem Knie enden  Sieht bei mir irgendwie ganz seltsam aus wenn die länger geschnitten sind


----------



## Chrige (31. Mai 2016)

Passend zum neuen Bike auch neue Bikekleider gekauft . Die Jungs meiner Bikegruppe haben schön gegrinst als ich komplett gestylt mit meinem neuen Bike angefahren kam...


----------



## Sel_de_Mer (31. Mai 2016)

Chrige schrieb:


> Passend zum neuen Bike auch neue Bikekleider gekauft . Die Jungs meiner Bikegruppe haben schön gegrinst als ich komplett gestylt mit meinem neuen Bike angefahren kam...



 schöööön!!!


----------



## systemgewicht (1. Juni 2016)

Chrige schrieb:


> Passend zum neuen Bike auch neue Bikekleider gekauft .


Spannende Frage ob man aus den Klamotten das Bike erraten könnte?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chrige (1. Juni 2016)

War im Nachbarthread:


----------



## Mrs_Chaos (5. Juni 2016)

Hi,

na, da will ich hier auch mal anfangen, Fotos zu posten.
Nachdem ich mir im März ein neues Bike gekauft habe (von dem gibt's auch bald Fotos), habe ich mir jede Menge neuer Klamotten gekauft. Handschuhe, kurze Hosen, Trikots (lang + kurz), Socken, Jacke, Helm, Brillen und Schuhe.
Die meisten dieser Sachen werde ich euch hier in der nächsten Zeit mal zeigen und kleine Kommentare zu den einzelnen schreiben.
Anfangen tue ich jetzt mal mit den Schuhen. In einem anderen Thread hatte ich ja nach euren Empfehlungen gefragt (für Flat Pedals) und mir danach dann diese hier gekauft (jeweils die Damen/Women-Ausführungen):






Von links nach rechts:
FiveTen Freerider Canvas, Farben: grey / teal
Adidas Terrex Solo, Farben: clay / core black / flash orange
FiveTen Feerider, Farben: black / berry







Bei den Adidas habe ich die fast neonfarbenen Schnürsenkel, deren Farbe ich als etwas zwischen orange und koralle bezeichnen würde, gegen schwarze ausgetauscht (siehe links).
Mit den orangen Schnürsenkeln hatten mir die Schuhe eigentlich echt gut gefallen, aber diese Farbe passt einfach nicht zu meinen restlichen Bike-Klamotten. Und "Frau" achtet ja doch ganz gerne darauf, dass alle Farben möglichst einigermaßen miteinander harmonieren.   Das bisschen orange, was jetzt noch zu sehen ist wenn die Füße in den Schuhen stecken, stört mich nicht. Das lässt sie dann nicht ganz so triest aussehen.

LG,
Mrs. Chaos


----------



## Drahteseli (10. Juni 2016)

Bei mir sind grade meine ersten Protektoren eingetrudelt 
So sitzen sie ganz gut, mal sehen wie es im bikepark am we aussieht, hoffentlich ohne richtige Verwendung 

Dazu mein nicht mehr ganz neuer froschgrüner Helm


----------



## greenhorn-biker (7. Juli 2016)

Bei mir wird es vielleicht ein neuer Helm. 
Passt bis jetzt ganz gut , aber ich werde ihn noch ein paar mal anziehen um wirklich sicher zu sein , ist ja nicht ganz billig 

Wollte was mit Bügel für den Bikepark und den Urlaub wie zb Saalbach. 
Bikepark heißt bei mir aber nicht downhill, sondern Flowtrail und leichte Freeride Strecken.

Nachdem Bell Super2R nicht passt, zu schmal für meinen Dickschädel   
Blieb nicht mehr viel übrig und so wurde es ein MET Parachute   





Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (7. Juli 2016)

Mit dem liebäugel ich auch.
Will aber noch warten bis der Uvex raus kommt, da ist der Bügel ja abnehmbar.
Urlaub Saalbach ist bei uns erst im September, von daher hab ich da noch etwas Zeit.

Wie bist Du so zufrieden mit dem Helm vom Tragekomfort?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (7. Juli 2016)

Hätte auch lieber gern den Uvex gehabt, aber mich nervt die warterei. Keiner weiß wann er denn jetzt endlich kommt und es scheint auch keine eindeutigen aussagen zu geben. 
Mir hätte der uvex auch gereicht weil ich nicht mehr als S2 fahre und das auch eher langsam. Mir ging es vor allem auch um den psychischen Aspekt, dass ich mich sicherer fühle. 
Wir waren letzte Woche am Geißkopf und da wäre ich heilfroh gewesen ich hätte einen Fullface gehabt   
Wir sind die freeride Strecke gefahren weil in der Beschreibung stand , in trockenem Zustand auch für Neulinge. Klar muss man dann vielleicht die ein oder andere Stelle schieben, aber für uns war sie Viel zu schwer! 

Bis jetzt finde ich ihn ganz gut , einzig der Doppel -D Verschluss nervt den fand ich am Motorradhelm immer schon so nervig   

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (7. Juli 2016)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> einzig der Doppel -D Verschluss nervt den fand ich am Motorradhelm immer schon so nervig


 

Das ist doch der beste Verschluss für Helme überhaupt!  
Weil man immer auf den Millimeter genau einstellen kann wie der Haltegurt
sitzen soll. Einfach mal im TV in die Moto GP etwas rein schauen. Nächstes
Rennen ist am Sachsenring. Samt und sonders sämtliche Helme im Rennsport
haben Doppel-D-Ring-Verschluss. Das hat einen simplen Grund: Weil es nichts
besseres gibt! Diese Tatsache verinnerlichen und nix nervt mehr!


----------



## mtbbee (7. Juli 2016)

@4mate, warum müssen Männer einen belehren was wir Frauen für gut oder schlecht befinden sollten? Wenn es greenhorn-biker nervt, dann nervt es sie. Jeder/Jede hat da so eigene Empfindungen und es interessant zu lesen.
Ich bzw wir fahren den Super Bell 2 R und haben an den Schläfen die grauen Pads rausgenommen. Mann hat ebenso Kugelkopf und passt jetzt ...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (7. Juli 2016)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Ich bzw wir fahren den Super Bell 2 R und haben an den Schläfen die grauen Pads rausgenommen. Mann hat ebenso Kugelkopf und passt jetzt ...




Geht leider bei mir nicht  :( 
Mein Kopf ist oben drauf zu breit wahrscheinlich im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ein Quadratschädel  :D 

Aber Leute mit schmalen Köpfen passt er , so hat meine Freundin auch endlich mal einen Helm gefunden , ist doch auch schön  (: 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## scylla (7. Juli 2016)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Hätte auch lieber gern den Uvex gehabt, aber mich nervt die warterei. Keiner weiß wann er denn jetzt endlich kommt und es scheint auch keine eindeutigen aussagen zu geben.



Bei Rose ist der Uvex in der "großen" Größe 56-61cm mit Lieferzeit "2 Wochen" gelistet. Vielleicht wird's ja doch noch was in absehbarer Zeit.
Die kleine Größe scheint noch etwas länger zu dauern.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (7. Juli 2016)

Ich bräuchte die kleine Grösse.
Will den Helm spätestens im September haben für Saalbach. Ansonsten schau ich mir den MET mal an.
Glaub beim Uvex in der kleinen Grösse stand irgendwo was von Ende August :-(


----------



## greenhorn-biker (7. Juli 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Bei Rose ist der Uvex in der "großen" Größe 56-61cm mit Lieferzeit "2 Wochen" gelistet. Vielleicht wird's ja doch noch was in absehbarer Zeit.
> Die kleine Größe scheint noch etwas länger zu dauern.


Das ist aber neu!
Na toll jetzt bin ich mir unsicher ob ich nicht doch nochmal warten soll   

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (7. Juli 2016)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Das ist aber neu!
> Na toll jetzt bin ich mir unsicher ob ich nicht doch nochmal warten soll
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


Hab eben nochmal geschaut. Den grossen gibt es im August, den kleinen erst im Oktober. Also schau ich mir auf jeden Fall mal den MET an.

http://www.wecycle.de/Bekleidung/Uv...CepINxRBuLB8EdtTrIm3Ox1gfr6OCF2QuIxoCQb_w_wcB


----------



## greenhorn-biker (10. Juli 2016)

Also ich werde den MET zurückschicken 

Hatte ihn am WE eine zeitlang in der Wohnung auf (Gott sei dank hat mich keiner gesehen ) und ich bekomme leider leichte Kopfschmerzen 
Hab da schon schlechte Erfahrung mit meinem Giro Feature gemacht bei dem ich auch leichte Kopfschmerzen bekomme und ihn deswegen so selten anziehe 

Werde dann auch auf den Jakkyl warten...


----------



## KaetheR (13. Juli 2016)

Am Freitag wurde ich gefragt, ob ich einen zweiten Accout hier hätte?!..nachdem ich den Beitrag von greenhorn-biker gelesen hatte wusste ich warum ich diese Frage gestellt bekommen habe 



greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> ...neuer Helm...mit Bügel für den Bikepark und den Urlaub wie zb Saalbach...
> Nachdem Bell Super2R nicht passt...



Mit dem selben Problem plage ich mich auch rum, denn nächste Woche geht es nach Saalbach: ein Helm muss also her. 
Den Bell Super2R hatte ich mir bereits vor einigen Wochen bestellt. Ich wollte einen Helm mit Bügel und einen neuen Trailhelm: der Bell wäre eine gute Kombi gewesen, wenn er mir denn gepasst hätte. Die Form des Bell und mein Kopf sind leider nicht kompatibel. 
Also hatte ich meinen jetztigen Trailhelm (IXS Trail) einfach noch in einer anderen Farbe bestellt und damit war das Thema für ein paar Tage wieder durch.

Letzte Woche ging die Suche dann wieder los, bestellt habe ich:
- Bell Sanction
- o'neal Fury
- o'neal Warp
- IXS Xact
- Met Parachute

Der Bell (wie sollte es anders sein) und der IXS (hier hatte ich die große Hoffnung, da mein Trailhelm ja auch von dieser Marke ist) passten überhaupt nicht. Beim IXS ein riesen Druck auf die Schädeldecke, der Helm ist für mein Empfinden recht "kurz geschnitten", so dass ich das Gefühl hatte, dass mein Kopf nicht ganz rein passt.

Der O'neal Warp fühlte sich am besten an, sehr komfortabel, aber leider hatte er etwas zu viel Spiel beim Kopf hin und her schütteln.

Met Parachute -von dem hatte ich mir viel versprochen- leider passen wir auch nicht zusammen. Der Helm ist ausgelegt für einen Kopfumfang von 54-58, was man über das Einstellrad regulieren kann. Hatte den Helm schon sehr eng und trotzdem das Gefühl noch Spiel zu haben, die dicken Wangenpolster (im Lieferumfang 1x dickere und 1x dünnere) kam nicht in die Nähe meiner Wangen.

Da der Uvex jakkyl hde leider immer noch auf sich warten lässt und ich aber nächste Woche unterwegs bin, wird es wahrscheinlich der o'neal Fury in schwarz. Er sitzt gut (kein Drücken), man hört gut, der Verschluss ist praktisch. 






Ein Helm bei dem man die Wangenpolster im Falle eines Unfalls abnehmen könnte, wäre mir zwar lieber, aber im Moment weiß ich leider nicht welchen Helm ich noch probieren könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (13. Juli 2016)

KaetheR schrieb:


> Am Freitag wurde ich gefragt, ob ich einen zweiten Accout hier hätte?!..nachdem ich den Beitrag von greenhorn-biker gelesen hatte wusste ich warum ich diese Frage gestellt bekommen habe



Das war aber auch wirklich witzig, wir haben grade an diesem Tag darüber gesprochen, es tauchten dieselben Fragen / Probleme / Gedanken wie bei greenhorn auf und der Helm sollte für einen Saalbach-Urlaub sein. Die Definition von dem was/wie sie fahren will ist quasi identisch. (Ich habe die Helm-Suche quasi live verfolgen dürfen); und eine knappe Stunde später kam der Beitrag von @greenhorn-biker .


----------



## greenhorn-biker (16. Juli 2016)

KaetheR schrieb:


> Da der Uvex jakkyl hde leider immer noch auf sich warten lässt und ich aber nächste Woche unterwegs bin, wird es wahrscheinlich der o'neal Fury in schwarz. Er sitzt gut (kein Drücken), man hört gut, der Verschluss ist praktisch.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 511093



Der oneal fury liest sich wirklich gut , danke für den Tipp!
Das Gewicht bei dem preis ist wirklich super   
Scylla hat ja auch mal den Kali Avatar erwähnt, aber den scheint es wohl nicht mehr zu geben   

Dafür gab es noch ein paar neue fiveten weil mein erstes paar (fiveten Element ) stark am schwächeln ist.






Hatte mir den freerider bestellt den ich im Sommer wegen der besseren Belüftung fahren wollte. Leider ist der unterschied zum DWR beschichteten Element nicht wirklich da   

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## scylla (16. Juli 2016)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Scylla hat ja auch mal den Kali Avatar erwähnt, aber den scheint es wohl nicht mehr zu geben



Wär mir jetzt nicht bekannt. Bei Kali ist der Avatar noch gelistet, und bei z.B. Amazon auch käuflich zu erwerben. Leider momentan ziemlich teuer.


----------



## Sickgirl (9. August 2016)

Für mein Hardtail mit der 2x10 Schaltung habe ich mir einen SLX Sidewing Umwerfer raus gelassen und heute ans Rad geschraubt. Bin jetzt nur eine Runde im Hof rumgerollt, aber schaltet echt gut auch mit meiner lädierten Hand, obwohl ich ihn frevelhafter weise mit X0 Triggern bediene.

Mein Rad hat zwar nur Zuganlenkung von oben, aber ich habe mir aus VA Blech zwei Schellen gebogen, eine hab ich an die Flaschenhalterschraube und den andern an der Mudguardschraube am Unterrohr festgemacht.

Richtige Testfahrt kommt wenn es meiner Bronchitis besser geht.


----------



## RedWitch82 (10. August 2016)

Hab mir die Tage endlich mal ne Google gekauft, nachdem meine Snowboardbrille schon etwas ramponiert ist.
Das verspiegelte Glas dazu stellt sich als schwieriger raus als geplant, aber das kommt noch.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (11. August 2016)

Ich hab nun mal den MET Parachute in S bestellt. Der ist schon da und passt auch.
Der Uvex in der grossen Größe sollte morgen ankommen (hoffe ich mal).
Dann muss ich schauen ob der evtl auch passt. Und wenn ja geht der MET zurück.
Ansonsten behalte ich den MET vorerst mal, will in Saalbach im September nicht ohne nen FF fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (11. August 2016)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Ich hab nun mal den MET Parachute in S bestellt. Der ist schon da und passt auch.
> Der Uvex in der grossen Größe sollte morgen ankommen (hoffe ich mal).
> Dann muss ich schauen ob der evtl auch passt. Und wenn ja geht der MET zurück.
> Ansonsten behalte ich den MET vorerst mal, will in Saalbach im September nicht ohne nen FF fahren


Wo hast du denn den Uvex bestellt? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (11. August 2016)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn den Uvex bestellt?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk



http://www.suedbike24.de//artikel.php?id=92932


----------



## bajcca (11. August 2016)

@*Miss Geschick*

Danke!
Angerufen, verfügbar und bestellt


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (11. August 2016)

bajcca schrieb:


> @*Miss Geschick*
> 
> Danke!
> Angerufen, verfügbar und bestellt



Ich hab gestern bestellt, den haben sie auch gleich versendet. Bin mal gespannt wie der ist.
Falls er mir zu gross ist passt er vielleicht meinem Freund. Wenn er uns beiden passt und gefällt müssen wir mal schauen wer ihn bekommt


----------



## Perlenkette (11. August 2016)

Immer diese Verlockungen..... 

Hat diesen Helm schon jemand getestet ; also gefahren?


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (11. August 2016)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Immer diese Verlockungen.....
> 
> Hat diesen Helm schon jemand getestet ; also gefahren?



Noch nicht. Wird aber wenn er morgen hoffentlich ankommt gleich am Wochenende gemacht.
Wenn er denn auf einen unserer Köpfe passt


----------



## KaetheR (11. August 2016)

Guckt mal hier, hier hat schon jemand den Jakkyl HDE geliefert bekommen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/uvex-jakkyl-hde.766560/page-2#post-13986382


----------



## Perlenkette (11. August 2016)

Es wäre super; wenn Du berichtest. Also; Du mußt nicht das Sturzverhalten testen .  Aber der Bell Super2R gefiel mir von der Stabilität nicht so sehr (nur der erste Eindruck). Im Warenkorb liegt er schon (mist, Lieferbar auf Anfrage).


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (12. August 2016)

Mist. Mein Uvex wäre vorher gekommen, aber ich bin noch auf der Arbeit. Und die versenden mot DPD.
Hab das Paket mal an einen Paketshop umgeleitet. Evtl kommt es da morgen dann an.
Hab jetzt keine Ahnung ob DPD samstags auch liefert.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (16. August 2016)

Den bestellten Uvex Helm hab ich nun gestern endlich probieren können.
Ist leider viel zu gross und geht morgen wieder zurück.
Nun bleibt also erstmal der MET Parachute für den Urlaub. Und wenn es den Uvex dann mal in klein gibt schaue ich mir den nochmal an.
Es soll wohl Ende vom Jahr auch eine schwarz/blaue Kombi rauskommen. Die wäre dann eh mein Favorit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Miss Geschick* (16. August 2016)

Und wieder was neues 
Morgen wird sie montiert


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (19. August 2016)

So, nun ist alles fertig und der Urlaub im September kann kommen


----------



## Aninaj (19. August 2016)

Also ich finde da fehlen eindeutig orangene Hope Pedale


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (19. August 2016)

Dachte ich auch schon. Aber meine schwarzen Hope Pedale sind ja auch erst 2  Monate alt.

Falls allerdings jemand tauschen möchte und lieber schwarz statt orange hätte..


----------



## Schwimmer (19. August 2016)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> So, nun ist alles fertig und der Urlaub im September kann kommen



Wow, alles selbst geschraubt ... 

Sehr schickes Bike ...


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (19. August 2016)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Wow, alles selbst geschraubt ...
> 
> Sehr schickes Bike ...



Neee. Die Bremse hab ich beim Händler direkt bestellt.
Bin bei manchen Sachen inzwischen weg nur übers Internet zu bestellen. Dann ist es einfacher wenn mal was damit ist wenn ich nur wieder dahin muss.
Und viel teuerer kam die mich nun auch nicht mit Montage etc.
Hätte mich da wegen den Stahflexleitungen auch nicht dran getraut. Keine Ahnung wie man sowas kürzt 
Aber die meisten Sachen am Bike schrauben wir selbst


----------



## Schwimmer (19. August 2016)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Neee. Die Bremse hab ich beim Händler direkt bestellt.
> Bin bei manchen Sachen inzwischen weg nur übers Internet zu bestellen. Dann ist es einfacher wenn mal was damit ist wenn ich nur wieder dahin muss.
> Und viel teuerer kam die mich nun auch nicht mit Montage etc.
> Hätte mich da wegen den Stahflexleitungen auch nicht dran getraut. Keine Ahnung wie man sowas kürzt
> Aber die meisten Sachen am Bike schrauben wir selbst



Einen Händler seines/ihres Vertrauens braucht man auch unbedingt, wie Du schon bemerkt hattest des bezüglich Service oder wegen der Tipps, der Stärkung der lokalen Händler, etc. ...
Ich bekomme bei meinem Händler oft sehr fette Rabatte, Tipps und tolle Fachgespräche  ...


----------



## scylla (19. August 2016)

Sehr schicke Farbkombi 



*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Hätte mich da wegen den Stahflexleitungen auch nicht dran getraut. Keine Ahnung wie man sowas kürzt



Sei froh, dass du's den Händler hast machen lassen. Das Hope Stahlflex System ist eine Pest


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. August 2016)

35°C im Schatten, der Winter kann kommen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (27. August 2016)

Ui das passt zum heutigen Wetter 

Wie findest Du die Schuhe?


----------



## Martina H. (28. August 2016)

... und sag bitte mal was zu den Handschuhen :}


----------



## WarriorPrincess (28. August 2016)

Die sehen aus, wie meine - die sind super! Hab sie bisher noch nicht beim Biken gebraucht, nur zum Skifahren. Superwarm, das Innenfutter lässt sich bequem rausnehmen zum waschen oder separaten trocknen und am besten finde ich diese Gummibänder, mit denen ich sie am Arm befestigen kann, sodass sie nicht verloren gehen, wenn ich sie mal kurz auszieh... Sieht man zwar aus, wie ein kleines Kind, wenn die Handschuhe da am Handgelenk rumbaumeln, aber was soll's 
Und diese Mischung aus Fäustling und Fingerhandschuh ist auch gut zum Greifen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. August 2016)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Die sehen aus, wie meine - die sind super! Hab sie bisher noch nicht beim Biken gebraucht, nur zum Skifahren. Superwarm, das Innenfutter lässt sich bequem rausnehmen zum waschen oder separaten trocknen und am besten finde ich diese Gummibänder, mit denen ich sie am Arm befestigen kann, sodass sie nicht verloren gehen, wenn ich sie mal kurz auszieh... Sieht man zwar aus, wie ein kleines Kind, wenn die Handschuhe da am Handgelenk rumbaumeln, aber was soll's
> Und diese Mischung aus Fäustling und Fingerhandschuh ist auch gut zum Greifen.


 
Jo, genau beschrieben. Deswegen habe ich sie genommen. Sollen ab -10°C sein. Also genau richtig für mich am 0°C. Vom Gefühl her am Lenker gut. Mehr kann ich bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen nicht testen. Nach denen ihrer Größentabelle hätte ich Größe 8 gebraucht, aber Größe 7 passte besser. Es gehen sogar noch leichte Unterziehhandschuhe aus Wolle drunter.

Die Schuhe finde ich klasse. Die Sohle ist die gleiche wie auf den Freeridern, also nicht allzu viel Profil. Hält besser auf den Flats als Wanderschuhe mit viel Profilierung. Wie warm sie sind, werde ich erst im Winter sehen. Aber durch die Goretex-Membran müssten sie zumindest wasserdicht sein. Gibt es aber auch ohne Membran, aber ich will von den Überziehern weg. Die sind nach einer Saison auf den Flats immer hinüber. Habe die Schuhe eine Nummer größer genommen, für dicke Socken. Also Größe 5 statt 4. Passt einwandfrei mit etwas dickeren Wollsocken.


----------



## KarinS (31. August 2016)

@Chaotenkind : hast Du den Grip von den Tennie schon "in echt" getestet bzw. hast Du evtl. einen Direktvergleich mit dem Five Ten Freerider? Bin am überlegen, ob ich mir die auch für die kälteren Tage kaufe...


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (31. August 2016)

KarinS schrieb:


> @Chaotenkind : hast Du den Grip von den Tennie schon "in echt" getestet bzw. hast Du evtl. einen Direktvergleich mit dem Five Ten Freerider? Bin am überlegen, ob ich mir die auch für die kälteren Tage kaufe...



Ich wäre daran auch interessiert. Hab mometan die Five Ten VXI wo ich im Winter nutze, aber ideal finde ich die auch nicht wirklich da zu niederig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickgirl (31. August 2016)

Heute kam mein Händler vorbei:
Ein Paar neue Pedale für mein liteville




Ich fahre jetzt für ein verlängertes Wochenende in den Odenwald und werde sie da gleich einweihen

Und ein paar Raceschuhe für mein Brevetrad


 

Vorne sind sie schön breit, ich habe die Megavariante genommen, an der Ferse sitzen sie sehr gut.
Übernächstes Wochenende möchte ich dann eine große 400 km Runde Richtung Spessart fahren und hoffe das sie mich da gut durch bringen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (31. August 2016)

KarinS schrieb:


> @Chaotenkind : hast Du den Grip von den Tennie schon "in echt" getestet bzw. hast Du evtl. einen Direktvergleich mit dem Five Ten Freerider? Bin am überlegen, ob ich mir die auch für die kälteren Tage kaufe...


 
Ich habe sie nur mal kurz auf meinem Bike-Balance-Board getestet. Also die Sohle klebt genauso gut. Das Profil ist einen Tacken gröber als bei den Freeridern. Habe dazu mal ein Foto gemacht. Links der Tennie, rechts der Freerider, die Noppen beim Tennie sind ca. 2 mm hoch. Sollte passen, besser jedenfalls als das grobe Profil der Wanderschuhe. Ich meine, scylla fährt die schon länger, vielleicht kann sie was dazu sagen. Mir sind sie für ne Probefahrt jetzt noch zu warm.


----------



## Aninaj (31. August 2016)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Und ein paar Raceschuhe für mein Brevetrad
> 
> Vorne sind sie schön breit, ich habe die Megavariante genommen, an der Ferse sitzen sie sehr gut.
> Übernächstes Wochenende möchte ich dann eine große 400 km Runde Richtung Spessart fahren und hoffe das sie mich da gut durch bringen.



Breit läßt mich aufhorchen, könntest du die Innensohle mal vermessen? Länge und die breiteste Stelle - und natürlich welche Schuhgröße


----------



## Sickgirl (31. August 2016)

Vorne an der breitesten Stelle sind es 87 mm, Länge 260 mm und ich habe sie in Schuhgröße 41. Ich hatte vorher die Bont Vaypor, die sind vorne auch so breit aber eben auch hinten an der Ferse, so daß ich da die Tendenz hatte beim laufen raus zu rutschen. Die Sidi sitzten da echt besser und lassen sich auch besser mit den Drehschlüssen anpassen. Hinten an der Ferse kann man sie auch noch enger oder weiter stellen.


----------



## herbert2010 (31. August 2016)

KarinS schrieb:


> @Chaotenkind : hast Du den Grip von den Tennie schon "in echt" getestet bzw. hast Du evtl. einen Direktvergleich mit dem Five Ten Freerider? Bin am überlegen, ob ich mir die auch für die kälteren Tage kaufe...


Ich habe die Tennie seit letzten winter ein toller schuh ich war alerdings vom gripp am pedal nicht überzeugt verglichen mit freerider und impact den ich dann den restlichen winter getragen habe.

Meiner Frau wiederum hat der gripp am pedal beim Tennie gereicht

Ich trage sie nur mehr zum wandern 

Lg Herbert


----------



## Aninaj (31. August 2016)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Vorne an der breitesten Stelle sind es 87 mm, Länge 260 mm und ich habe sie in Schuhgröße 41.



 Vielen Dank! Leider immer noch zu schmal für mich  aber zumindest weiß ich das jetzt.


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (1. September 2016)




----------



## Aninaj (1. September 2016)

Da fehlt das Einhorn!!!! Es muss ein Einhorn mit Regenbogen sein!!!


----------



## IndianaWalross (6. September 2016)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Vorne an der breitesten Stelle sind es 87 mm, Länge 260 mm und ich habe sie in Schuhgröße 41. Ich hatte vorher die Bont Vaypor, die sind vorne auch so breit aber eben auch hinten an der Ferse, so daß ich da die Tendenz hatte beim laufen raus zu rutschen. Die Sidi sitzten da echt besser und lassen sich auch besser mit den Drehschlüssen anpassen. Hinten an der Ferse kann man sie auch noch enger oder weiter stellen.



Gibbet die auch in halben Größen? Also 40,5? Hab noch ein paar ältere Spider in 40 und so manches Mal denke ich mir "die könnten vorne nen Tacken breiter sein" 

Ok, hab mir die Frage gerade selbst beantwortet, nur woher nun wieder kriegen, find immer keine Sidis in 40 oder 40,5 und mega bei den üblichen Verdächtigen


----------



## Sickgirl (6. September 2016)

Ich glaube nur den Rennradschuh gibt es in 40,5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (12. September 2016)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich meine, scylla fährt die schon länger, vielleicht kann sie was dazu sagen. Mir sind sie für ne Probefahrt jetzt noch zu warm.



Schon länger ist richtig, aber leider nicht häufig und fast nur auf Feierabendrunden (hab ein kleines "Problemchen" am Knöchel und kann daher grad keine knöchelhohen Schuhe für längere Zeit anziehen)
Grip am Pedal find ich vollkommen ausreichend. Ich bin aber auch nicht der Typ, der bei Schuhen den absoluten Mördergrip braucht, vernünftiger Stand reicht mir meistens. Die echten 5.10 Bikeschuhe, also z.B. Freerider/Impact, haben aber schon merkbar mehr Pedal-Grip durch weicheres Sohlengummi und ein etwas anderes (flacheres) Profil. Wem der beste Grip gerade gut genug ist, wird mit den richtigen Bikeschuhen besser beraten sein. Wer mit vernünftigem Stand, einigermaßen dünner Sohle (im Vergleich zu richtigen Wanderschuhen) und "gutem" Grip klarkommt, wird mit den Guide Tennie nix falsch machen.


----------



## IndianaWalross (15. September 2016)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Ich glaube nur den Rennradschuh gibt es in 40,5



laut Sidihomepage kriegste die auch in 40,5 - nur in keinem online shop irgendwie. 

Hab jetzt mal den Deutschlanddistributor angeschrieben woher man bitteschön die ganzen Sidischuhe in halben Größen bekommen kann - wenn kein deutscher shop sie anbietet


----------



## Sickgirl (15. September 2016)

Ich habe sie bei meinem Händler gekauft und kann den gerne mal fragen ob er sie 40,5 bekommt


----------



## IndianaWalross (28. September 2016)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Ich habe sie bei meinem Händler gekauft und kann den gerne mal fragen ob er sie 40,5 bekommt



Aaaaalso ich hatte letzte Woche ein sehr interessantes Gespräch mit nem Triashop Besitzer hier auf der Ecke.

Der meinte die Sidis in halben Größen seien praktisch Sonderanfertigungen und müssten ca. 6 Monate im Voraus bestellt werden bei Sidi.

Ich warte jetzt mal den neuen Dominator 7 mega ab und schau ob der in 40 passt. Denn leider soll da auch an der Ferse mehr Platz sein, und da sitzt mein Spider schon perfekt eigentlich.


----------



## IndianaWalross (30. September 2016)

So 4 bzw. 9 Wochen vor angeblichem Liefertermin sind sie nun lieferbar und wurden promt geordert > Sidi Eagle 7 & Sidi Dominator 7 mega - mal sehen wie die ausfallen, lieber hätte ich den Eagle wegen der Belüftung, nehm aber "in der größten Not" auch den Dominator. 

Bin gespannt, zeig sie her sobald ich mich entschieden hab - eigentlich müsste ich ja laut Tabelle 38 tragen mit Fußlänge 23,5 - aber im Leben nicht liebe Sidi-Designer


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. September 2016)

Viele neue Sachen für das neue Radl...


----------



## RedWitch82 (2. Oktober 2016)

Sehr hübsch, die LEV habe ich die Woche auch eingebaut, nachdem es die Reverb gehimmelt hat. Mal testen heute.


----------



## murmel04 (7. Oktober 2016)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Ich wäre daran auch interessiert. Hab mometan die Five Ten VXI wo ich im Winter nutze, aber ideal finde ich die auch nicht wirklich da zu niederig.



Schließe mich mal an, so langsam kommt ja die optimale Zeit für den Schuh

Gibt es vielleicht schon einen ersten Bericht


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (7. Oktober 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Schließe mich mal an, so langsam kommt ja die optimale Zeit für den Schuh
> 
> Gibt es vielleicht schon einen ersten Bericht



Von Five Ten gibt es den Freerider ja nun auch als Winterschuh. Glaub den muss ich mir mal ansehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (7. Oktober 2016)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Von Five Ten gibt es den Freerider ja nun auch als Winterschuh. Glaub den muss ich mir mal ansehen



Nennt sich Freerider EPS, gibt es in normal oder high.
Aber irgendwie scheint der nicht so wasserdicht zu sein wie der VXi wobei ich da den impact habe.
Der ist halt ein Gummistiefel ( ohne Stiefel)


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (7. Oktober 2016)

Also zumindest steht wasserdicht dabei in den Shops wie BC.
Ansonsten fällt mir nur noch der Vaude Moab Mid ein.
Ich gehöre ja leider auch zu denen die immer kalte Füsse haben und mit Zehenwärmern fahren


----------



## murmel04 (7. Oktober 2016)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Also zumindest steht wasserdicht dabei in den Shops wie BC.
> Ansonsten fällt mir nur noch der Vaude Moab Mid ein.
> Ich gehöre ja leider auch zu denen die immer kalte Füsse haben und mit Zehenwärmern fahren



Ich hab dann immer 2 paar Socken an.
Fängt eigentlich jetzt schon an
Beim einen Fuß bin ich halt leider mehr kälteempfindlich, ist ein Überbleibsel meines Bandscheibenvorfalls.
Na mal schaun, einfach mal bestellen und anschauen.


----------



## murmel04 (8. Oktober 2016)

So war gestern mal schnell bestellt und heute schon da.
Der 5.10 Freerider EPS.
Mal schaun wann ich teste, so kalt ist es ja eigentlich noch nicht


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (8. Oktober 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 535561   So war gestern mal schnell bestellt und heute schon da.
> Der 5.10 Freerider EPS.
> Mal schaun wann ich teste, so kalt ist es ja eigentlich noch nicht



Und, wie findest Du die von der Verarbeitung? Sind die wirklich so warm?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (8. Oktober 2016)

so, meine Laufräder sind auch da, jetzt sind alle Teile komplett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (8. Oktober 2016)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Und, wie findest Du die von der Verarbeitung? Sind die wirklich so warm?



Mhh, bin mir echt noch unschlüssig .
Fummeltest mit den anderen 5.10 die ich hier habe bringen fast keinen Unterschied, klar bei den mit fast nur Stoff schon, aber bei den Freerider Elements und den Impact bin ich mir echt nicht sicher.
Fühlt sich schon nach etwas mehr Inhalt an, kann aber auch daran liegen das die alten ja schon ein paar Jahre im Einsatz sind.

Also ein Teddyfell oder sowas ist nicht im Schuh 

Glaub es hilft echt nur testen, nur dann muss man ihn halt 
behalten.

Dämmung hat er dieses Primaloft, was auch immer das genau ist

Denke aber der Tinnie wird auch kein wirkliches Futter haben.


----------



## murmel04 (10. Oktober 2016)

So Testfahrt mit knapp 60km erledigt.
Bei den Temperaturen gestern hätte ich im Impact sicher ein 2. dünnes Paar Socken angehabt zusätzlich zu den langen.
Diesmal bewusst weggelassen um zu testen ob die Dinger wärmer sind.

Kurz ich hatte keine kalten Füße oder Zehen .
Temperatur war so bei 7 Grad am Morgen und Ca 12 am Nachmittag.
Wechselnd bewölkt mit Wind.
Da der Schuh bei mir wirklich weit genug ist gehen bei niedrigen Temperaturen locker dickere und ein 2. paar Socken.
Evtl sogar eine kuschlige Einlegesohle denke ich würd auch noch reingehen.
Auf jeden Fall kommen meine Einlegesohle von Specialized rein.

Ansonsten ist die Sohle wie bei den anderen Freeridern leider nicht so fest wie bei den Impact.
Auch ein Grund für die Einlegesohle...


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (10. Oktober 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 536160
> So Testfahrt mit knapp 60km erledigt.
> Bei den Temperaturen gestern hätte ich im Impact sicher ein 2. dünnes Paar Socken angehabt zusätzlich zu den langen.
> Diesmal bewusst weggelassen um zu testen ob die Dinger wärmer sind.
> ...



Also muss ich mir die evtl doch auch mal bestellen 
Ich mag die Sohle vom Freerider eh lieber als die vom Impact. Da hab ich mehr Gefühl irgendwie.

Sind Deine Schuhe evtl auch nass geworden so dass Du testen konntest ob die auch wirklich wasserfest sind?


----------



## murmel04 (10. Oktober 2016)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Also muss ich mir die evtl doch auch mal bestellen
> Ich mag die Sohle vom Freerider eh lieber als die vom Impact. Da hab ich mehr Gefühl irgendwie.
> 
> Sind Deine Schuhe evtl auch nass geworden so dass Du testen konntest ob die auch wirklich wasserfest sind?



Nass, nein nur ein wenig feucht vom Gras, Tau.


----------



## Perlenkette (10. Oktober 2016)

Danke für den Bericht! Hast Du dieselbe Größe wie in den Freeridern? Ich habe schon in den Impact eine halbe Nummer größer und dachte, wegen der ganzen Sohlen und Socken noch eine halbe Nummer draufzulegen .......


----------



## Miss_M (10. Oktober 2016)

Also mein Freund hat sich die Freerider EPS geholt und gestern das erste Mal angehabt. Er fand, dass die im Verhältnis zu den normalen Freeridern eher groß ausfallen. Er hat jetzt die gleiche Größe wie bei den normalen Freeridern genommen. Die EPS passen so noch gut, lassen aber Platz für ne dicke Socke.
Kalte Füße hatte er auch nicht gestern auf der Tour (war so ca. 11°C mit Sonnenschein und trocken), ich aber schon in meinen normalen Freeridern und dabei ist er da viel empfindlicher als ich (Sachen gibts... ).


----------



## murmel04 (10. Oktober 2016)

Ja, die gleich Größe wie bei allen 5.10.
Finde schon das sie um einiges breiter sind als die normalen .
Evtl ja mit Absicht eh zusätzlicher Socken


----------



## Perlenkette (10. Oktober 2016)

Ok, danke Euch beiden; ich denke ich probiere mal beide an. Im Frühsommer hatte ich Sam Hill und Impact (beide in high & Low) an und habe /hätte in allen vieren eine halbe Nummer größer als in den Freeridern gebraucht. Also 43.


----------



## Bioantrieb (10. Oktober 2016)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich habe sie nur mal kurz auf meinem Bike-Balance-Board getestet.
> Anhang anzeigen 524436


Hi, etwas off topic, aber mich würde mal interessieren welches Board Du hast und wie so deine bisherigen Erfahrungen damit sind.
Würde mir auch gerne eins zulegen, aber die Auswahl ist ja riesig, und die Preise leider auch.
Danke!


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. Oktober 2016)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Hi, etwas off topic, aber mich würde mal interessieren welches Board Du hast und wie so deine bisherigen Erfahrungen damit sind.
> Würde mir auch gerne eins zulegen, aber die Auswahl ist ja riesig, und die Preise leider auch.
> Danke!


 
Ich habe das Pro von Togu. Also die mittlere Preiskategorie (379,00 Öcken). Das einfache war mir zu einfach, da der Ball in der Mitte fest ist und die Profiversion war mir zu anspruchsvoll (und zu teuer).

Man muss am Anfang wirklich oft mit üben, der Medizinball kommt lose drunter, die Randbegrenzung verhindert aber, dass er sozusagen "abhaut". Man kann den Schwierigkeitsgrad über den Ball varieren. Je weniger Luft, desto einfacher. Ist sauanstrengend, trainiert quasi den gesamten Körper, Arme ausgenommen, da man sich ja nicht am Lenker festklammern soll. Also für das Balancieren auf dem Bike wenn die Trails ruppiger sind hat es mir was gebracht. Und wenn schlechtes Wetter ist bzw. man wochenlang nur Grundlage fährt ist es ein schöner Ausgleich für das Üben auf Trails. Ne Anleitung wird übrigens mitgeliefert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (10. Oktober 2016)

Mädels,

da ihr alle so fleißig testet, welcher Five Ten ist eurer Meinung nach im VORfuß am breitesten?

EPS >> XVI >> Freerider ??


----------



## scylla (11. Oktober 2016)

Schnäppchentipp:
hier gibts aktuell die Vaude Tremalzo Shorts in Größen 36-38 je nach Farbe zwischen 23 und 28 Euro
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00RIVP9BE/ref=pe_386171_38075861_TE_item?th=1

Hab mir grad eine Ladung bestellt 
Achtung, Vaude fällt ziemlich schmal aus.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (11. Oktober 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Schnäppchentipp:
> hier gibts aktuell die Vaude Tremalzo Shorts in Größen 36-38 je nach Farbe zwischen 23 und 28 Euro
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00RIVP9BE/ref=pe_386171_38075861_TE_item?th=1
> 
> ...



Cool, vielen Dank. Hab gerade die in hellblau bestellt in 38


----------



## Aninaj (11. Oktober 2016)

...


----------



## Bioantrieb (11. Oktober 2016)

@Chaotenkind Danke für deinen Erfahrungsbericht, hab das Classic Modell (599€) schon ausprobiert und gleich ohne große Probleme "bewegt", daher war ja meine Befürchtung, das es, wenn man schon einigermaßen "gut" ist, eher nicht so nützlich ist, sprich der Gewöhnungseffekt rasch eintritt.
Ich trainiere nämlich seit Jahren schon die Balance auf Pezzibällen/Bosu Balance Trainern, etc.
Mal schauen, vielleicht ist ein Nachbau möglich
Dir noch viel Spaß.


----------



## lucie (11. Oktober 2016)

Wozu braucht man/frau ein Bikebalanceboard?


----------



## Bioantrieb (11. Oktober 2016)

Jeder Biker profitiert auf dem Trail/im Gelände vom Balancetraining, egal ob Männlein oder Weiblein.


----------



## lucie (12. Oktober 2016)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Jeder Biker profitiert auf dem Trail/im Gelände vom Balancetraining, egal ob Männlein oder Weiblein.



Ich mach das mit dem Rad, an jeder Ampel Trackstand - funktioniert bestens und kostet nix.


----------



## scylla (12. Oktober 2016)

So ein Balanceboard dürfte sich in den meisten Wohnzimmern halt besser machen, als mit dem verschlammten Enduroradl bei der Tagesschau Trackstand zu üben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (12. Oktober 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> So ein Balanceboard dürfte sich in den meisten Wohnzimmern halt besser machen, als mit dem verschlammten Enduroradl bei der Tagesschau Trackstand zu üben



Habe ich etwas von Wohnzimmer gesagt? Ich dachte immer MTB-Radlsport ist eine Outdoor-Sportart und wenn man ein verschlammtes Enduroradl hat, setzt dies voraus, das man damit vorher unterwegs war, richtig? Was hindert einen daran, dann die Balanceübungen unterwegs an der frischen Luft zu machen? Tagesschau kann man dann immer noch schauen.


----------



## scylla (12. Oktober 2016)

Meins wärs ja auch nicht. Aber ich kann auch verstehen, wenn jemand anders keinen Bock darauf hat, sich jeden Tag im Kalten komplett einzusauen, aber trotzdem nicht aus der Übung kommen will. Jedem das seine, und irgendwie führen doch am Ende alle Wege zum Ziel


----------



## Bioantrieb (12. Oktober 2016)

Ich wollte hier jetzt keine Diskussionen lostreten, muss jeder für sich entscheiden, der eine mag es, der andere nicht.

Ich freue mich halt immer, wenn ich zusätzlich zum Biken draussen! auch so noch was tun kann und fahre dann lächelnd an vielen vorbei, die absteigen müssen, wenn es mal mehr wie S2 hat, oder der Rücken zwickt, etc., aber wie gesagt, jeder nach seinem Geschmack.


----------



## murmel04 (12. Oktober 2016)

Ich finde alleine den Preis schon abschreckend.


----------



## Perlenkette (12. Oktober 2016)

Zurück zu den Winterschuhen:

Der Freerider EPS fällt meiner Meinung nach NICHT größer aus als der "normale" Freerider; im Gegenteil; ich muss ihn eine halbe Nummer größer nehmen, und dann ist er mit zwei Paar Socken immer noch knapp (aber nicht zu eng)- Sohlen passen aber vermutlich nicht mehr hinein.



Aninaj schrieb:


> Mädels,
> 
> da ihr alle so fleißig testet, welcher Five Ten ist eurer Meinung nach im VORfuß am breitesten?
> 
> EPS >> XVI >> Freerider ??



Meiner persönlichen Meinung / Fußform nach  ist es der Impact.


----------



## murmel04 (12. Oktober 2016)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Zurück zu den Winterschuhen:
> 
> Der Freerider EPS fällt meiner Meinung nach NICHT größer aus als der "normale" Freerider; im Gegenteil; ich muss ihn eine halbe Nummer größer nehmen, und dann ist er mit zwei Paar Socken immer noch knapp (aber nicht zu eng)- Sohlen passen aber vermutlich nicht mehr hinein.
> 
> ...




Für mich schwer zu beurteilen, da ich ehr auf Spargelfüssen (lang und schmal, wenigstens etwas an mir) unterwegs bin.
Daher ist mir jeder Schuh zu weit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (12. Oktober 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man/frau ein Bikebalanceboard?


 
Um nach Krankenhausaufenthalten wieder fit zu werden, wenn man noch nicht, oder nur eingeschränkt biken darf.


----------



## Votec Tox (12. Oktober 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Ich finde alleine den Preis schon abschreckend.


Die günstige Lösung selbst bauen:
Habe so ein komisches aufblasbares Sitzkissen von Tschibo gekauft, dann ein 12mm Sperrholz passend gesägt und fertig ist das Balanceboard,
Kostenpunkt knapp 30.- Euro und ab und zu im Winter benutze ich es auch 
(Z.B. einen kl. Medizinball an einen alten Lenker hängen und dann die Übungen, welche Schurter (?) mal in der Bike beschrieben hat zu versuchen.)


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (13. Oktober 2016)

Wir haben Zuhause so ein Daffy Board stehen.
Muss ich glaub auch mal nutzen. So abends vorm TV oder so 
Das mit dem Sperrholz und dem Kissen ist aber auch ne gute Idee


----------



## lucie (13. Oktober 2016)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Um nach Krankenhausaufenthalten wieder fit zu werden, wenn man noch nicht, oder nur eingeschränkt biken darf.



Grundsätzlich war meine Frage auch eher retorisch. Wozu man ein solches "Monstrum" nutzt ist mir durchaus bekannt
und gegen ein Board ist doch auch nichts einzuwenden. Mir stößt nur der unrealistische Preis dieses teuren Teils auf - 300,00€!!!
@Votec Tox  hat da eine Idee in Günstig umgesetzt. Finde ich super. Man muss nicht immer Leuten Geld für Dinge in den Rachen werfen,
die sie eigententlich nicht wert sind. Dafür muß wohl jeder für sein Geld viel zu hart arbeiten, um es einfach so zum Fenster rauszuwerfen.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (13. Oktober 2016)

So ein kleines Balanceboard zusätzlich zum Duffy Board haben wir auch daheim. Besser gesagt sogar zwei seit wir zusammen gezogen sind.
Falls es jemand haben kann er gerne hier schreien. Liegt da es doppelt ist eh nur rum. Würde es für 10 Euro inkl Versand abgeben.
Ist dieses hier, aus Holz da wir dem Plastik nicht getraut haben:
https://www.amazon.de/Gonge-G-2110-...qid=1476345991&sr=1-28&keywords=balance+board

Und schon ist es weg


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Oktober 2016)

Naja, als ich es bestellt habe, war mir nicht nach Heimwerken und auch nicht nach rumlaufen in Geschäften. Und ich fand die Idee charmant, dass man quasi auch Kurven und bergab "fahren" kann und eine Haltung wie auf nem Bike imitiert. Wenn man es allerdings nur sporadisch nutzt, ist es sicher zu viel Kohle. Ist bei mir aber mehrfach die Woche in Gebrauch. Und da ja wieder Krankenhausaufenthalte anstehen wird sich daran wohl erst mal nichts ändern.


----------



## Rennschnegge (14. Oktober 2016)

So, nachdem es mich vorletzte Woche im Vinschgau aufs Kinn geschmissen hat habe ich mir nun auch Schutz besorgt


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (14. Oktober 2016)

Rennschnegge schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 537444 So, nachdem es mich vorletzte Woche im Vinschgau aufs Kinn geschmissen hat habe ich mir nun auch Schutz besorgt


Mit dem liebäugel ich auch. Aber in blau. Würde den nur gerne erstmal in live anschauen im Laden, allerdings gibt's den nirgends. Nur online :-(


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Oktober 2016)

Ich konnte ihn bei nem Kumpel mal aufsetzen. Habe ihn dann im September in schwarz/grau bestellt, also den, bei welchem man das Kinnteil separat dazu kauft. Kinnteil da, Lieferzeit Helm ca. Mitte November. Na, schaun mer mal. Ist ja momentan nicht so eilig.


----------



## Aninaj (14. Oktober 2016)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Zurück zu den Winterschuhen:
> 
> Der Freerider EPS fällt meiner Meinung nach NICHT größer aus als der "normale" Freerider; im Gegenteil; ich muss ihn eine halbe Nummer größer nehmen, und dann ist er mit zwei Paar Socken immer noch knapp (aber nicht zu eng)- Sohlen passen aber vermutlich nicht mehr hinein.
> 
> Meiner persönlichen Meinung / Fußform nach  ist es der Impact.



Ich habe es gewagt und den Freerider EPS und den Impact XVI bestellt. Der EPS ist vorne etwas schmaler als der Impact, da er ja vorn auch eher schmal zuläuft, während der Impact eher ne runde Form hat. Insgesamt sind beide verhältnismäßig breit, hätte ich nicht gedacht, nachdem der Freerider (in 42) mir zu schmal war. Hab den Impact jetzt in 41 und die heute Test"runde" hat gezeigt, breit genug für meinen Froschfuß. 

Was mich echt wundert, auf der Eurobike habe ich bei FiveTen am Stand nach dem Schuh mit dem breitesten Leisten gefragt und als Antwort kam: Freerider. Vielleicht lags aber auch da dran, dass Danny grad zu Besuch war  Jedenfalls ist der Impact deutlich breiter und mein erster richtiger Bikeschuh, na mal schauen, wieviel besser ich jetzt fahren kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (14. Oktober 2016)

Glückwunsch . 

Der Impact ist etwas breiter; ich hatte extra nachgemessen. Ich hab grade schon befürchtet Du hättest aufgrund meiner Aussage (Zitat) die falschen Schuhe bestellt.


----------



## levellers (16. Oktober 2016)

So meine neuen Parts von Sixpack
Endlich


----------



## Sabsi (29. Oktober 2016)

Softshell hose + Jacke . .. freut mich schon auf morgen..da wird getestet..


----------



## Aninaj (29. Oktober 2016)

Sabsi schrieb:


> Softshell hose + Jacke . .. freut mich schon auf morgen..da wird getestet..



Ist bei euch so kalt? Bin heute (15 Grad Höchsttemperatur) im T-Shirt durch den Wald gejagt  Mit Softshell wirds schnell ziemlich warm (mir zumindest).


----------



## murmel04 (30. Oktober 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ist bei euch so kalt? Bin heute (15 Grad Höchsttemperatur) im T-Shirt durch den Wald gejagt  Mit Softshell wirds schnell ziemlich warm (mir zumindest).



Dachte ich mir auch.
Wollte ihr nur den Spaß und die Vorfreude nicht verderben.
Ach ja wir hatten teilweise 18 grad und Sonne pur


----------



## Sabsi (30. Oktober 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ist bei euch so kalt? Bin heute (15 Grad Höchsttemperatur) im T-Shirt durch den Wald gejagt  Mit Softshell wirds schnell ziemlich warm (mir zumindest).



Huhu, für die Hose ist es hier auch definitiv zu warm aber ich habe gehört der Winter soll kommen .. Und dann bin ich vorbereitet. 
P.s. ich war im Outlet und bin doch auch nur ne Frau


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. November 2016)

Weil gerade ordentlich im Preis reduziert und passend zum Namen des WP-Teams kamen heute mal dicke und lange Merinowollstrümpfe mit Schneeflöckchen ins Haus:


----------



## Mausoline (9. November 2016)

Du kannst jetzt jeden Tag ein anderes Paar anziehen


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. November 2016)

Die Kollegen sagen schon Pippi Langstrumpf zu mir, wenn ich mit dem Bike erscheine. Aber bei 9,58 Euronen für das obere Paar, da konnte ich nicht nein sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (17. November 2016)

Das Walross war ein "bisschen" Winter-shoppen 



Castelli Espresso 3 Jacke + Castelli Perfetto Weste + Castelli Trasparente Trikot + Gore Bike Wear Power Windstopper Softshell Handschuhe + Vaude Minaki shorts (nicht im Bild: Gore Bike Wear Road Thermo Überschuhe > Austausch aus Castelli Narcisista Überschuh-Reklamation, noch in der Post zu mir)

P.S.: ja es IST Diddl-Bettwäsche


----------



## IndianaWalross (17. November 2016)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Die Kollegen sagen schon Pippi Langstrumpf zu mir, wenn ich mit dem Bike erscheine. Aber bei 9,58 Euronen für das obere Paar, da konnte ich nicht nein sagen.



Die sind ja nur neidisch, weil sie kalte Füße haben


----------



## Bioantrieb (17. November 2016)

Na da kann der Winter ja kommen.

Kannst Du etwas zur Passform der Minaki Shorts sagen, hab da auch schon ein Auge drauf geworfen.


----------



## IndianaWalross (18. November 2016)

Also ich wieg zur Zeit 73kg auf 162cm verteilt *hüstel* Ich trage sie über meiner langen Winterbib (Castelli Meno Wind Damen, XL) und hab mich für L entschieden. Passt super   Auf dem Crosser mache ich den Klett an den Seiten etwas lockerer und wenn ne Pause angesagt ist enger damit nix rutscht. Bewegen geht auch ohne sich eingeengt zu fühlen, alles bestens.
Das Teil geht übrigens auf dem Crosser nicht bis über die Kniescheibe sondern noch knapp übers Knie. Aber Oberschenkel und Poppes sind geschützt, und darauf kam es mir hauptsächlich an.

Die aktuelle Variante hat imho auch nur noch komplett wasserabweisend hinten, während die alte noch die Oberschenkelrückseite wattiert hat und erst ab Po wasserabweisend. Find die Alte besser - gibt es beim Stadler noch in allen Größen ausser S und mit Gutschein NOCH günstiger!
Gutscheincodes:
Verwenden Sie bitte für Ihren Einkauf:
ab 50 Euro(für 10 Euro Rabatt) den Gutscheincode: *weih201610*
ab 500 Euro(für 50 Euro Rabatt) den Gutscheincode: *weih201650*


----------



## greenhorn-biker (19. November 2016)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Also ich wieg zur Zeit 73kg auf 162cm verteilt *hüstel* Ich trage sie über meiner langen Winterbib (Castelli Meno Wind Damen, XL) und hab mich für L entschieden. Passt super   Auf dem Crosser mache ich den Klett an den Seiten etwas lockerer und wenn ne Pause angesagt ist enger damit nix rutscht. Bewegen geht auch ohne sich eingeengt zu fühlen, alles bestens.
> Das Teil geht übrigens auf dem Crosser nicht bis über die Kniescheibe sondern noch knapp übers Knie. Aber Oberschenkel und Poppes sind geschützt, und darauf kam es mir hauptsächlich an.
> 
> Die aktuelle Variante hat imho auch nur noch komplett wasserabweisend hinten, während die alte noch die Oberschenkelrückseite wattiert hat und erst ab Po wasserabweisend. Find die Alte besser - gibt es beim Stadler noch in allen Größen ausser S und mit Gutschein NOCH günstiger!
> ...



Super Tipp!! 
Vor allem auch mit dem Gutschein, gleich mal eine bestellt


----------



## IndianaWalross (19. November 2016)

Schön wenn es anderen hilft - dauert leider etwas die Lieferung - am Wochenende bestellt, sollte Dienstag da sein laut DHL, gammelte dann 1,5 Tage ohne weitere Meldung im Startpaketzentrum rum und war dann Mittwochs aus heiterem Himmel endlich hier. 

"Leider" haben wir hier gerade so eine "Hitzewelle" mit 8-12°C die nächsten Tage, komme nicht zum Testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Olli (19. November 2016)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> "Leider" haben wir hier gerade so eine "Hitzewelle" mit 8-12°C die nächsten Tage, komme nicht zum Testen


geht mir auch so, kauft man sich sachen fürn winter und dann haben wir 10°C und wärmer. kurze hosen wieder raus suchen


----------



## Bioantrieb (19. November 2016)

@IndianaWalross vielen Dank für die detaillierte Beschreibung und auch für den Code, super nett von Dir

Der Winter bzw. die eisigen Temperaturen zum testen kommen noch früh genug, ich freu mich jedenfalls über jeden "milden" Tag den wir noch haben...


----------



## IndianaWalross (19. November 2016)

Eigentlich bin ich immer nur mit der Winterbib ausgekommen, aber neulich die 10km bei -4°C mit Eisnebel haben mir doch die Grenzen der Hose aufgezeigt. Castelli sagt ja in der Übersicht sogar 12-20°C und dann aber im Dateiltext:
"Diese Hose ist für Bedingungen um 5 °C und darunter geeignet. Je nachdem, wie motiviert Sie sind."

Ja wat denn nu???
Ich trag die nicht über 10°C, ist mir viel zu warm. Aber ab 0°C hab ich konsequent n kalten Hintern. Nicht unerträglich aber sehr deutlich. Nur die Goretex Shorts drüber hat nix mehr gebracht bei -4°C also versuch ich mein Glück jetzt mal mit der Primaloft von Vaude drüber  Nicht, dass ich ständig bei -4°C und Eisnebel fahren wollte, aber ab und zu isses ja mal ganz nett 

Ansonsten gibt's nächsten Winter mal ne Sorpasso - nicht so winddicht aber soll von 0-15°C gehen. Frage mich zwar wie das möglich sein soll, eine solche Temperaturspanne mit einer Hose zu überbrücken, aber najo, wohin sonst mit dem Geld... 

P.S.: die Gore Überschuhe sind nun angekommen aus der Reklamation, war klar dass die noch Kohle von mir wollen 
(Info: Bestellt damals die Gore > reduziert auf 47,x€ und die Castelli > bezahlt ca. 60€ - die Gore kosten jetzt 65€ und statt mir die einfach 1:1 auszutauschen Castelli gegen Gore muss ich echt noch die Differenz löhnen, Kulanz sieht anders aus aber naja immerhin hamse die kaputten zurück genommen )


----------



## Bioantrieb (19. November 2016)

Ja, die liebe Kulanz, da müssen hier in Deutschland noch einige dran arbeiten, leider.

Bisher bin ich beim Fahren nicht wirklich kalt geworden, allerdings sobald ich mich weniger bewege, kriecht ruckzuck die Kälte in mich rein, zumindest gefühlt. 

Daher will ich die Vaude eigentlich nur haben, um mal was drüber zu ziehen, wenn ich einen kleinen Cappu Stop oder so einlege.


----------



## Frau_B (1. Dezember 2016)

So gerade ausgepackt. Der IXS Trail RS fühlt sich so mal ganz angenehm an, mal sehen wann ich den ausgiebig testen kann. Die TAQ-Griffe sind für das alte 3-Gang Rad meines Papas, fahr die in schwarz auch an meinem Rad seit Anfang des Jahres, find ich sehr angenehm. Die Laufradtasche macht auch einen guten Eindruck.


----------



## Sickgirl (2. Dezember 2016)

Nachdem mir am Mittwoch mitten im Wald meine Chinalampe am Halter gebrochen ist und ich mit der Nothelmlampe he im eiern mußte, habe ich gleich im Bikemarkt zugeschlagen


----------



## IndianaWalross (2. Dezember 2016)

Willkommen im Club


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Dezember 2016)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club


 
dto.

Mein Bell ist übrigens auch endlich eingetrudelt. Passt. Kauleistenschutz ist zum alten verbessert hinsichtlich der Wangenpolsterung. Und Gopro-Halterung incl., wow. Die hab ich allerdings noch im Laden abmontiert. Brauche ich nicht, weil Gopro habe ich nicht. Und zulegen werde ich mir sowas auch nicht.


----------



## IndianaWalross (7. Dezember 2016)

Vaude Minaki shorts war übrigens bei -1°C nur mit Winterbib drunter auf dem Cyclocrosser für 2,5 Stunden ok. War jetzt nicht ultrawarm oder so, aber auch nicht so extrem kalt wie nur mit ner Goretex shorts.


----------



## scylla (7. Dezember 2016)

Ich zeige mal lieber nicht das neue Biketeil, sondern den Link dazu, könnte für die ein- oder andere interessant sein 
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/syntace-vector-carbon-31,8-x-740-mm-cube-edition-583470
(der Preis ist extrem heiß, solange man sich nicht an dem Logo stört - und selbst wenn, dafür gibt's Schleifpapier)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (7. Dezember 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich zeige mal lieber nicht das neue Biketeil, sondern den Link dazu, könnte für die ein- oder andere interessant sein
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/syntace-vector-carbon-31,8-x-740-mm-cube-edition-583470
> (der Preis ist extrem heiß, solange man sich nicht an dem Logo stört - und selbst wenn, dafür gibt's Schleifpapier)



Bei 12° hätte ich mich mit dem Cleaning befasst (hatte dies schon mal an einer Sattelstütze erfolgreich getestet)  .. leider 8 grad


----------



## scylla (7. Dezember 2016)

... also ich hätte da noch zwei Stück 12° (allerdings gebraucht), die ich loswerden oder gegen 8° eintauschen wollte


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. Dezember 2016)

wow, der Preis ist wirklich heiß!


----------



## Sickgirl (19. Dezember 2016)

Habe eine gebrauchte Laborwaage zum Biketeile wiegen geschenkt bekommen




Jetzt kann ich daheim wiegen bis der Arzt kommt und muß nicht alles mit in die Arbeit schleifen


----------



## Bioantrieb (19. Dezember 2016)

Schönes Teil und coole Griffe, für ne R1?


----------



## Sickgirl (19. Dezember 2016)

Ja, für eine R1, die Kleinteile habe ich mir aus Titan gedreht.


----------



## Bioantrieb (19. Dezember 2016)

Super, meinen Respekt, sehr schön gemacht.


----------



## mtbbee (19. Dezember 2016)

gabs die nicht fertig in dieser Form (nicht Farbe) als R1 Racing? Hat doch auch Ti Kleinteile, ok natürlich ohne Drehspass - schönes Handwerk auf jeden Fall  ... meine R1 Racing steht gerade bei ebay drin   ... Leichtbau zum Teil ade


----------



## scylla (19. Dezember 2016)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Leichtbau zum Teil ade




(das hat die Bike vor 1-2 Jahren auch mal getitelt, damit man Riesenräder besser legitimieren konnte )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (19. Dezember 2016)

endlich passende Handschuhe bis 0 grad gefunden: Männer S Endura Strike II , meine Finger sind nicht die längsten und Hände nicht die schmalsten, sie passen perfekt und ist noch wenig Luft in den Fingerspitzen, zu kurz anliegend mag ich so gar nicht, Fingerspitzen werden zu schnell kalt. Haben jetzt schon 4 Touren hinter sich und fühlen sich gut bis zu einer gewissen Temp an. Wenns kälter wird, kommen die 45nrth zum Einsatz und wenn die nicht reichen dann Lobster oder gar Stulpen.






(gibts auch in schwarz, habe die Farbe wegen Arbeitsweg geholt)


----------



## Bioantrieb (19. Dezember 2016)

@mtbbee aber die Race hat doch diesen klobigen Kolben am Griff, oder?

Da ist die normale R1 viel eleganter.


----------



## mtbbee (19. Dezember 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> (das hat die Bike vor 1-2 Jahren auch mal getitelt, damit man Riesenräder besser legitimieren konnte )



echt? ich lese keine Bravos mehr  ... zugegeben, meine mittelgrossen Räder sind auch nur halbschwer


----------



## scylla (19. Dezember 2016)

mtbbee schrieb:


> echt? ich lese keine Bravos mehr  ... zugegeben, meine mittelgrossen Räder sind auch nur halbschwer



Die kommt alle viertel Jahre vom DIMB 

Die Endura Handschuhe sind prima, die hatte ich auch (bis ich sie verloren hab) für unter -5°C
Jetzt hab ich Ersatz von Sealskinz, die sind aber leider deutlich schlechter geschnitten, zu eng an den Fingern und zu weit an der Handfläche. Nächsten Winter gibt's wieder Endura.


----------



## mtbbee (19. Dezember 2016)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> @mtbbee aber die Race hat doch diesen klobigen Kolben am Griff, oder?
> 
> Da ist die normale R1 viel eleganter.




Hm, dachte ist der gleiche Griff ... ist die R1 Racing


----------



## Bioantrieb (19. Dezember 2016)

@mtbbee  berichte doch bitte mal wie es nach dem Waschen mit der Haltbarkeit aussieht, ich finde das P/L Verhältnis bei einigen Endura Sachen gut, habe aber schon mehrmals Probleme mit der Verarbeitung gehabt. 
Danke schon mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (19. Dezember 2016)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Hm, dachte ist der gleiche Griff ... ist die R1 Racing



Ah ok, das ist das alte Modell, da wars noch gleich.


----------



## murmel04 (19. Dezember 2016)

mtbbee schrieb:


> (gibts auch in schwarz, habe die Farbe wegen Arbeitsweg geholt)



Glaub die hab ich in schwarz.

Allerdings hab ich am Samstag welche von shimano gefunden, passen farblich zu deinen


----------



## Aninaj (19. Dezember 2016)

mtbbee schrieb:


> endlich passende Handschuhe bis 0 grad gefunden: Männer S Endura Strike II , meine Finger sind nicht die längsten und Hände nicht die schmalsten, sie passen perfekt und ist noch wenig Luft in den Fingerspitzen, zu kurz anliegend mag ich so gar nicht, Fingerspitzen werden zu schnell kalt. Haben jetzt schon 4 Touren hinter sich und fühlen sich gut bis zu einer gewissen Temp an. Wenns kälter wird, kommen die 45nrth zum Einsatz und wenn die nicht reichen dann Lobster oder gar Stulpen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kennst du zufällig auch die Endura luminite? Hatte die mir als winterhandschuhe zugelegt, aber war nen Griff ins Klo: bei 4 grad sind mir die Finger abgefroren  wenn die Strike aber wärmer sind wäre das nochmal nen Versuch wert.


----------



## scylla (19. Dezember 2016)

Sorry, ich hatte bisher erst einmal Endura Handschuhe. Also keinen Vergleich zwischen den verschiedenen Modellen.


----------



## murmel04 (19. Dezember 2016)

Also ich hab 2 paar von endura.
Schau morgen mal ob ich noch erkenne welche.

Der eine ist wasserdicht und der andere wasser, und winddicht glaub das ist der selbe wie der von mtbbee.
Kalte Finger bekomme ich ab und an mal, geht oftmals wieder weg, wenn die Anstrengungen steigen.
Mein Problem ist dann ehr so ca ne Stunde nach der Fahrt da hab ich dann manchmal Taube Ecken an den Fingerkuppen.
Das hab ich aber nur in der kalten Jahreszeit also nicht durch abgeknickte Nerven


----------



## mtbbee (19. Dezember 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Kennst du zufällig auch die Endura luminite? Hatte die mir als winterhandschuhe zugelegt, aber war nen Griff ins Klo: bei 4 grad sind mir die Finger abgefroren  wenn die Strike aber wärmer sind wäre das nochmal nen Versuch wert.



ja die Luminiti hatte ich mir auch zu schicken lassen, gingen zurück da zu eng ... war ebenso S ... die Strike fühlen sich in allem besser an. Eine Wäsche habe sie schon ohne weiters überstanden


----------



## scylla (19. Dezember 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist dann ehr so ca ne Stunde nach der Fahrt da hab ich dann manchmal Taube Ecken an den Fingerkuppen.
> Das hab ich aber nur in der kalten Jahreszeit also nicht durch abgeknickte Nerven



Kann schon sein, dass du dir da irgendwas minimal ein/abklemmst. Im Winter fällts halt dann auf, weil die Durchblutung der Extremitäten eh schlechter ist.


----------



## murmel04 (19. Dezember 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Kann schon sein, dass du dir da irgendwas minimal ein/abklemmst. Im Winter fällts halt dann auf, weil die Durchblutung der Extremitäten eh schlechter ist.



Könnte sein, aber schwer nachzuvollziehen.
Denn es sind nicht alle Finger, nicht immer der selbe Finger und auch nicht die ganze Fingerkuppe.
Und auch nicht immer.
Überleg gerade, glaub ich hatte es auch schon wenn ich zu Fuß (ohne Handschuhe) unterwegs war.
Wenn dann nur ein kleines Stückchen und spätestens nach dem duschen wieder weg.
Hab im Winter eh das Problem das mir die Hände ab und an weh tun.
Mhh evtl doch mal zum Doc, nur wenn nix ist zu dem Zeitpunkt ist es halt auch wieder doof.


----------



## Sickgirl (20. Dezember 2016)

mtbbee schrieb:


> gabs die nicht fertig in dieser Form (nicht Farbe) als R1 Racing? Hat doch auch Ti Kleinteile, ok natürlich ohne Drehspass - schönes Handwerk auf jeden Fall  ... meine R1 Racing steht gerade bei ebay drin   ... Leichtbau zum Teil ade



Klar habe ich habe sie mir ja vor allem wegen der Farbe gekauft, schwarz kann jede.


----------



## wintergriller (21. Dezember 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Könnte sein, aber schwer nachzuvollziehen.
> Denn es sind nicht alle Finger, nicht immer der selbe Finger und auch nicht die ganze Fingerkuppe.
> Und auch nicht immer.
> Überleg gerade, glaub ich hatte es auch schon wenn ich zu Fuß (ohne Handschuhe) unterwegs war.
> ...



Aloha,
könnte das hier sein:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raynaud-Syndrom
Bin leider auch betroffen. Da helfen auch Handschuhe nur bedingt. Ich versuche es durch großzügig geschnittene Handschuhe (gerne Modell Lobster ) in denen ich meine Finger gut bewegen kann in den Griff zu kriegen. Immer mal kurz einhändig (oder freihändig ) fahren und mit der freien Hand Greifbewegungen machen. Wenn es auf einer Tour voll durchschlägt hilft bei mir nur noch ignorieren und Zuhause unter der Dusche wieder mobilisieren 
Bei mir ist auch nicht immer eine ganze Fingerkuppe oder ein ganzer Finger betroffen, teilweise echt nur ein relativ kleines Stück rechts oder links am Finger...
Die Schmerzen sind dabei trotzdem nicht ohne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niceann (22. Dezember 2016)

Erstes Päckle unterm Baum 




Wünsche frohe Weihnachten
Grüße


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. Dezember 2016)

Der Weihnachtsmann, pardon, hier die Weihnachtsfrau, war jetzt schon mal da.
Für den Sommer:


----------



## Bioantrieb (24. Dezember 2016)

Nice, sind das Platzangst Shorts?


----------



## herbert2010 (24. Dezember 2016)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Nice, sind das Platzangst Shorts?



*Platzangst SMILEY SHORTS*


----------



## Bioantrieb (24. Dezember 2016)

Genau, kamen mir gleich so bekannt vor.


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. Dezember 2016)

Jo, sind in XS zwar immer noch etwas reichlich, aber dafür auch bequem. Und ich mag es, wenn die Weitenverstellung am Bund ohne Klett ist. Am Klett bleiben bei mir immer die Trikots dran hängen.


----------



## Martina H. (26. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab nix Neues - wäre aber evtl was Neues für Euch:

Traurige Sache - aber die Entscheidung ist gefallen:

Das kleine Dicke muss weg 


- wer *ernsthaftes* Interesse hat schreibt mich per Unterhaltung an


----------



## Sickgirl (20. Januar 2017)

Bei mir trudeln schon die ersten Teile für mein Jahresprojekt ein.

Lenker wird ein Syntace Duraflite, leider wurde er aus dem Programm genommenen, aber ich habe noch einen in den USA auftreiben können


 

Naben einmal in blau aus dem Bikemarkt 


 
Vorne brauche ich noch eine 12 mm Steckachse.

Felgen aus dem Bikemarkt sind auch schon im Zulauf


----------



## Aninaj (20. Januar 2017)

Oh, das schaut interessant aus. Was wird es denn? Oder ist das noch geheim?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickgirl (20. Januar 2017)

Starr und Stahl, Terminiert auf Dezember


----------



## Bener (20. Januar 2017)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Starr und Stahl, Terminiert auf Dezember


Da hast Du ja noch Zeit.... Maßrahmen?


----------



## Sickgirl (20. Januar 2017)

Exakt, aber das Konzept steht schon.


----------



## Schwimmer (20. Januar 2017)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Exakt, aber das Konzept steht schon.



... neues aus Freiburg, oder ...


----------



## Sickgirl (20. Januar 2017)

Ja, nachdem ich letztes Jahr Werbung ihn der Tour für ihn gemacht habe


----------



## Schwimmer (20. Januar 2017)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Ja, nachdem ich letztes Jahr Werbung ihn der Tour für ihn gemacht habe



naja, die Lieferzeiten haben sich ja nicht sooo stark verkürzt ...
Wann hattest Du denn bestellt gehabt?
Vor der Umstellung waren es wohl 1 1/2 Jahren Lieferzeit.
Bekommst Du dann einen Sonderpreis für das Werben ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (21. Januar 2017)

Diesmal ohne Bilder >
- Für die Übergangssaison eine 3/4 Bib. Da ich nichts passendes für Damen gefunden hatte, was mir zusagt, ist es einfach eine Castelli Nanoflex geworden. Die hatte ich schon als Shorts, war mir nur an manchen Tagen zu eng und nervig mit den Knielingen. Gibt ja so Tage wo man die eh nicht auszieht, da macht eine 3/4 dann eher Sinn. Selbe Größe wie die Shorts aber gefühlt nen Tacken enger, sitzt aber Bombe 

- Für den Sommer noch ein neues Trikot. Röschen hatte das Gore Element Lady in der schicken 30th Anniversary Edition noch genau 1x und in meiner Größe für 50%, da konnte ich nicht dran vorbei gehen. Sieht super aus zu der Bib und sitzt wie angegossen 

- für meinen aktuellen Crosser / Alltagsrad, was ich ggf. im Herbst / Winter von Tiagra auf 105 aufrüsten möchte, noch nen Röschen Hausmarke Rennlenker mit Flare der dann dran soll. Gabs nur noch wenige und 50% billiger als die Markenprodukte mit selbem Flare also wozu was teureres nehmen


----------



## Sickgirl (1. Februar 2017)

Die Tage sind die Felgen und die Speichen eingetrudelt. WTB Team Frequenzy, in meinen Augen megabreit mit innen 25 und Sapim D-Ligt Speichen. Bin gerade eh krank geschrieben, also ideal um gemütlich am Wohnzimmertasch zu basteln.

Der Clou ist, das der Rahmen und vorne assymetrisch ist, dadurch stehen vorne und hinten die Speichen  fast gleich und die Speichenspannung ist mit einer kleinen Toleranz von einem Teilstrich auf meinem Parktool Schätzeisen fast gleich. Bin mal gespannt wie sich diese Breitfelge fährt, habe 2,4 Conti X-King aufgezogen.


----------



## lucie (2. Februar 2017)

25mm - Rennradfelgen. 

Seit ich Fatbike und Plus fahre, finde ich meine 26 Zöller mit 25er Innenweite megaschmal.


----------



## Martina H. (2. Februar 2017)

... vorne asymetrisch? Wie das?


----------



## Bioantrieb (9. Februar 2017)

Ist jetzt vielleicht ein wenig am Thema vorbei, aber ich bin dringend auf der Suche nach einem Vaude Minaki Short (aus der 1. Serie) in M, @IndianaWalross hatte die im November ja mal vorgestellt und vielleicht hat ja irgendwer eine M zuviel.
Bei Stadler gibts nur noch XS und XL, ich hätte eventuell einen nagelneuen, originalverpackten in S oder L abzugeben.
Ach so Farbe schwarz.

Danke


----------



## Martina H. (9. Februar 2017)

@Bioantrieb 

habe keine in M, aber was würdest Du denn für die S haben wollen?


----------



## Bioantrieb (11. Februar 2017)

Hab eventuell eine M in Aussicht, dann kannst Du die S gerne haben, bis Mitte der nächsten Woche weiß ich Bescheid, wenn ich die M nicht bekomme muss ich hungern und die S nehmen.


----------



## Sickgirl (3. März 2017)

Was Neues für mein Liteville, eine Revive


 

Vorher hatte ich eine Reverb mit 125, die Revive baut recht niedrig so das jetzt 160 mm Hub rein passen. Ich fahre Umwerfer und habe den Hebel für zweifach, klein und schnuckelig gegen den Klotz der Reverb und das er um einiges leichtgängiger ist.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (9. März 2017)

Schuhe im Sale relativ günstig bekommen. Jetzt wird es sicher wärmer


----------



## Aninaj (9. März 2017)

Endlich Frühling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumbledore1005 (9. März 2017)

Das war der Plan: Ich kauf mir Winterschuhe fürs MTB und schwuppdiwupp wirds warm. Ihr dürft mir dafür alle die Füsse küssen


----------



## murmel04 (9. März 2017)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> Das war der Plan: Ich kauf mir Winterschuhe fürs MTB und schwuppdiwupp wirds warm. Ihr dürft mir dafür alle die Füsse küssen



Na ja, wo ist es warm.
Erstmal abwarten


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (9. März 2017)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Na ja, wo ist es warm.
> Erstmal abwarten


 Das wird schon...


----------



## murmel04 (9. März 2017)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> Das wird schon...


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (10. März 2017)

Schon mal den Wetterbericht für heute und für das Wochenende gesehen???
Ihr dürft loslegen


----------



## IndianaWalross (10. März 2017)

Frage: wo wohnst du??? Hatte eben Sonnenschein aber langes Thermo-Unterhemd + Wintertrikot + Windstopperweste drüber an 
Neue Tasche, Walross goes Bikepacking >


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (10. März 2017)

Wohne im tiefsten Sauerland. Hier hatten wir heute Sonnenschein und +10°. Prima Wetterchen, also 
Ziemlich coole Tasche, machst Du öfter Mehrtagestouren?


----------



## IndianaWalross (10. März 2017)

Ja, aber bislang war das mit dem üblichen "Sixpack" (Backroller + Frontroller + Lenkertasche + Rackpack hinten drüber). Da ich mein Tourenrad mit Flatbar aber aufgrund gesundheitlicher Beschwerden veräußern musste, bin ich neben dem Rennrad zum Cyclocrosser als Alltags- und Reisemöhre gewechselt. Die Gabel hat nun keine Ösen mehr für einen Gepäckträger, was aber auch gut so ist. 

Somit stelle ich gerade komplett um auf Bikepacking. Hab aber auch so keine Lust mehr 6kg (Ortliebtaschen + Gepäckträger vorne & hinten) sinnfrei durch die Gegend zu wuchten. Dazu Gepäck, Verpflegung etc. Kam so letztes Jahr bei meiner letzten Fahrt mit altem Rad auf 42kg inkl. Bike. Hab dem nun abgeschworen. 

Meine aktuelle Packliste liegt inkl. Wasser und kleinem Notversorgungsvorrat bei 11kg, Rad müsste so 11-11,5 nochmal wiegen. Bislang effektiv 20kg sinnlos-Gerümpel somit eingespart. Verspreche mir davon neue Wege gehen zu können und mich nicht mehr so arg quälen zu müssen mit all dem Zeugs und Gewicht was kein Mensch braucht. Ja, man hätte weniger einpacken können, bleibt aber immernoch eine Taschen/Gepäckträger-Gewichtsersparnis von rund 5kg gegenüber den Bikepackingtaschen die ich zu verwenden gedenke, die insgesamt leer nur rund 1kg wiegen werden. 

Hab die Tasche vorhin mal mit leichtem aber voluminösen Füllzeugs vollgestopft bis ich sie nur noch die 3x zum Wasserdichtsein rollen konnte. Hält famos auch wenn ich am Rad rüttel. Kann sich mit Gewicht noch ändern, wird sich zeigen, allerdings dürfen eh nur max. 5kg rein, was ich wohl nicht ausnutzen werde, und wenn doch > Schwerpunkt nach unten an die Sattelstütze


----------



## wildbiker (15. März 2017)

Gab mal wieder ne lange Bikehose... Muss sagen, die Endura Klamotten sind echt gut. Sehr robustes Material..Taschen sind mitm Magneten verschließbar (fühlt sich zumindest so an) und außerdem viele kleine Taschen mit Zipper...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (20. März 2017)

@All die Vaude Minaki ist zur Zeit mal wieder reduziert für 69€ beim Stadler. In schwarz (XS, L, XL, XXL), blau (M, L, XL) & grün  (L).


----------



## Bioantrieb (20. März 2017)

.


----------



## Sickgirl (26. April 2017)

Passend zum Farbkonzept des kommenden Rades neuer Helm und ein Trikot


----------



## IndianaWalross (6. Mai 2017)

So, endlich angekommen, dann bin ich nun erstmal komplett und der Urlaub kann kommen  Ortlieb Gravel-Pack >


----------



## Sabsi (15. Mai 2017)

Ich hab mir auch mal was gegönnt. die farbe ist echt mega.


----------



## IndianaWalross (2. Juni 2017)

Warum nehmt ihr bloß immer alle Rosa / Pink / Magenta / Lila? Gab's kein geiles grün-Metallic?   Zeig mal mit Rad drumrum 

Meine vorerst letzte Errungenschaft heute nach Hause geschleppt, hoffentlich wird das dieses Wochenende mal was mit los kommen  
Ortlieb Frame-Pack in "M" (4l) 2cm zu lang, trotzdem ins Rahmendreieck gedengelt, wat mut dat mut und was nicht passt wird halt passend gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (15. Juni 2017)

Erledigt


----------



## Nena (30. Juni 2017)

Mein neuer fürs Hardtail


----------



## Aninaj (30. Juni 2017)

Hehe, geile Farbe und paßt farblich zum Mülleimer


----------



## Nena (30. Juni 2017)

Stimmt, deswegen hab ich ihn gekauft
Und in echt, weil er spitze zum aktuellen Lieblingsrad passt


----------



## sandee.d (31. Juli 2017)

Hallo Mädls!Ich bin etwas am verzweifeln was bikehosen angeht. meine wohlgeformten rundungen stecke ich normal in eine 42 - zwischen knie und bauchnabel ging nun mal alles schief  ich habe EINE bikehose - TLD Skyline Race in 38....ich kann sie bald nicht mehr sehen. damenhosen gehen sowieso nicht....ich habe den kleiderschrank von meinem freund durch und es bleibt bei der skyline race...entweder zu klein/zu groß...hat noch jemand das problem und ne marke und kollektion am start die auch was für die breite hüfte tut? hilfe!!!!!


----------



## Bioantrieb (31. Juli 2017)

Probier mal Gonso, die schneiden *sehr* weit oder auch Löffler oder Protective.


----------



## KaetheR (31. Juli 2017)

Bei Ziener kannste Dich mal noch umsehen.


----------



## Sabsi (3. August 2017)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Warum nehmt ihr bloß immer alle Rosa / Pink / Magenta / Lila? Gab's kein geiles grün-Metallic?  Zeig mal mit Rad drumrum




fals du mich gemeint hast . ich hab schon lila am helm etc. da wollt ich ni ht nocj eine farbe dazu


----------



## Frau_B (6. August 2017)

Ich habe es endlich getan, und meine Kinder-XT-Schalthebel (mit Gang Anzeige ) umzubauen, und dann gleich noch mit Magura Adapter. Jetzt komme ich endlich gut an den Hebel für die Sattelstütze. Und zwei neue breitere Reifen gabs auch von 2,25 auf 2,4 Conti Trail King.
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...mplett-fuer-sl-m8000-i-i-spec-ii-links-634533
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...plett-fuer-sl-m8000-i-i-spec-ii-rechts-634531
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...t-fuer-shimano-i-spec-i-ii-schalthebel-530764


----------



## sandee.d (11. August 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Probier mal Gonso, die schneiden *sehr* weit oder auch Löffler oder Protective.


 Hey!danke für die tipps


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sandee.d (11. August 2017)

KaetheR schrieb:


> Bei Ziener kannste Dich mal noch umsehen.


Danke


----------



## Cherry (11. August 2017)

Frau_B schrieb:


> Ich habe es endlich getan, und meine Kinder-XT-Schalthebel (mit Gang Anzeige ) umzubauen, und dann gleich noch mit Magura Adapter. Jetzt komme ich endlich gut an den Hebel für die Sattelstütze. Und zwei neue breitere Reifen gabs auch von 2,25 auf 2,4 Conti Trail King.
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...mplett-fuer-sl-m8000-i-i-spec-ii-links-634533
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...plett-fuer-sl-m8000-i-i-spec-ii-rechts-634531
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...t-fuer-shimano-i-spec-i-ii-schalthebel-530764


Woher sind denn die Griffe? Fahre aktuell die G2(oder G1? egal) und auf längeren Touren hätte ich gerne mehr "Unterstützung" im Handgelenk.


----------



## Frau_B (16. August 2017)

Cherry schrieb:


> Woher sind denn die Griffe? Fahre aktuell die G2(oder G1? egal) und auf längeren Touren hätte ich gerne mehr "Unterstützung" im Handgelenk.


Sind diese https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/taq-33-g3-leder-ergo-lenkergriff-schwarz-137945 fahre die seit März 2016 mit Handschuhen, bin zufrieden damit, sind vergleichbar mit Ergon finde ich, sehen nur besser aus mit dem Leder.


----------



## IndianaWalross (17. August 2017)

Der Sommer ist ja nun offensichtlich vorbei, naja im Norden auch nie angekommen  also mal schnell im "SSV" (lol?) nen Zip-Off Trikot ergattert. 50%, da greif ich zu. Gore Bike Wear Alp X WS SO Zip-Off Jersey.

Sehr schönes grün, ab bekommt man die Ärmel wohl auch im angezogenen Zustand, dran nur mit Hilfe oder Trikot ausziehen, aber eigentlich macht man die ja eher mal ab und ich bin eh nie alleine unterwegs... Sehr schöne Details, freue mich das demnächst anziehen zu "dürfen" (haben morgens schon nur noch 7-11°C, dafür nachmittags 18°C+). Eigentlich sind das die Wetterverhältnisse die hier an 6 Monaten im Jahr herrschen, ist ein super Lückenschluss zu meinem Langarm- & Kurzarm-Gabba, die sind mir bei 18°C ohne Wind und Regen nämlich immer deutlich zu warm, und für Starkregen hab ich dann halt ne kleine Regenjacke dabei.

Die gelben Stellen am Trikot ohne die langen Ärmel sind alle _nicht_ Windstopper, sehr angenehm. An den langen Ärmeln ist es aber Windstopper. Hinten länger und mit Anti-Rutschbeschichtung, bleibt wo es soll. Den Kragen hätten sie meinetwegen nicht asymetrisch gestalten sollen, genau deswegen drückt er im Stehen bei mir in den Hals, beim Fahren merk ich davon nix, also darf es bleiben, will ja fahren & nicht rumstehen.  Reflektoren sind recht spärlich, aber das knallige Gelb wird da auch etwas beitragen zum Gesehen-werden hoffe ich.


----------



## Cherry (17. August 2017)

Frau_B schrieb:


> Sind diese https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/taq-33-g3-leder-ergo-lenkergriff-schwarz-137945 fahre die seit März 2016 mit Handschuhen, bin zufrieden damit, sind vergleichbar mit Ergon finde ich, sehen nur besser aus mit dem Leder.



Danke


----------



## IndianaWalross (21. September 2017)

Der Winter naht! 

Gab mal wieder neue Socken (die neuen Gore Bike Wear Fiber long Wintersocken), Castelli Thermoflex Beinlinge (fahre bis unter 10°C noch in Kurz mit Beinlingen) und für ganz viel Winter die X Bionic Balaclava in grün (war ein Superschnapper). Bilder wenn alles aus der Waschmaschine kommt.  Morgen kommt dann noch das neue Topeak TorqBar Multitool für die kurzen Rennradtouren 

Die Socken sind übrigens toll. An den Füßen schön kuschelig, oben sehr dünn. 47% Merinowolle. Tragen praktisch 0 auf. Angenehmes Klima auch in der Wohnung bei 20°C gehabt. Gehen bis unters Knie bei mir  Das Elasthan hat bei meinen Waden allerdings ordentlich zu tun gehabt, musste ganz schön ächzen bis ich sie anhatte, dann aber dehnten sie sich ohne abzuschnüren. Schuhgröße 37,5 und die Socken in S (38-40)

Das obige Alp X zip-off Trikot hat sich bewährt - bei 8°C mit nem Craft active Extrem Kurzarm Baselayer eben noch fahrbar gewesen, bei langen Pausen ist dann allerdings ne zusätzliche Windjacke Pflicht bei der Temperatur. Hat den Wind gut abgehalten und hinten merkte man wie die überschüssige Wärme über den Nicht-Windstopper Bereich abgeleitet wurde.


----------



## IndianaWalross (21. September 2017)

Die Socken sind btw. so rund 32cm lang.
Die Beinlinge haben innen kuscheliges Feinfleece - ähnlich der Meno wind Hose z.B. Unten der neue "Cross Wrap" Abschluss, statt Reißverschluss. Habe so meine Bedenken, dass mit Schuhen an- und ausziehen zu können, das ist dann doch nicht dehnbar genug, schon garnicht für alles was über Racecut Schuhe hinaus geht. Dafür stört jetzt kein Reißverschluss mehr hinterm Gelenk, das konnte mit dicken Socken und Winterschuhen arg drücken/nerven. Übrigens hat nur das linke Bein das Castelli Logo, rechts fehlt jede Werbung, was ich im Übrigen gut finde, mag nicht immer als Reklametafel rumeiern (hatte 2 Paar verschiedener Größe hier, war bei beiden so, gehört also offenbar tatsächlich so). Nur Reflektoren wären jetzt noch wünschenswert gewesen.
Die Balaclava / Sturmhaube ist ähnlich dem Soma light Cap gefertigt, was ich sehr schätze, aber eben bei saukalt dann immer mit nem Buff kombiniert werden musste, hoffe das erübrigt sich dann auf schnelle Kurztouren bei arktischen Temperaturen, winddicht ist es ja weiterhin nicht, so dass hoffentlich wieder ein gutes Klima drunter herrscht  Man kann es nur überm Mund tragen oder noch über die Nase ziehen, wie das dann mit der im Raum sofort beschlagenen Brille draussen bei Fahrtwind aussieht muss ich noch testen. Bis unters Kinn ziehen kann man es leider nicht, dann drückt es an den Augen usw.


----------



## IndianaWalross (22. September 2017)

Topeak Nano TorqBar DX - heute auch angekommen, lustiges kleines Spielzeug


----------



## IndianaWalross (6. Oktober 2017)

Das Zip-Off Trikot hat sich inzwischen schon diverse Male bei 8-12°C bewähren dürfen - top, neues Lieblingsteil . 
Die Beinlinge sind der Traum, kuschelig aber nicht schwitzig. Hielten auch bei 8°C noch warm genug, denke da sind noch paar °C nach unten drin bevor die lange Winterhose ran muss. Selbst bei einsetzendem Nieselregen waren die Beine nach 15 Minuten noch trocken (bin Gott sei Dank immer kurz vor der Haustür gewesen ).

Nun wart ich auf meine Herbst/Winter/Geburtstags-Bestellorgie die irgendwo in diversen Paketwagen durch's Land schippert atm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wenn alles gut geht gibt's nen neuen Helm, wasserfeste Übergangshandschuhe, nen Rucksack, Schuhe und Reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (10. Oktober 2017)

Meine obigen Goresocken haben an der Wade übrigens nach 3-4x Anziehen (um Schuhe anzuprobieren, nix richtig getragen oder so!) und 1x waschen ein Loch! Mal Schwiegermutti fragen ob die sie mir stopft - Skandal! Da war nix spitzes dran 
Umtauschen wird nur in Geld retour resultieren, da überall ausverkauft auch bei Gore selbst, ich mag die aber also muss die Stopfe ran.Und bevor Vermutungen auftauchen, meine Nägel sind geklipst und geschliffen, die sind unschuldig 

Ansonsten mal was Erfreuliches, meine bisherige Ausbeute aus dem Herbst-/Winter-/Geburtstagsshopping: 
- Schwalbe G-One Allround (35-622) für meinen Cyclocrosser
- Roeckl Moro wasserdichter Sommer-/Übergangshandschuh (Größe 6,5)
- Northwave Outcross Plus in Größe 39 (grau) die neuen Pearl Izumi Einlegesohlen sind schon drin 








Und wer mal herzlich lachen will > Schatzi 47 V.S. Walross 39:


----------



## IndianaWalross (11. Oktober 2017)

Der neue Helm und Rucksack haben nun doch noch nach Irrfahrt ihren Weg zu mir gefunden, dürfen beide bleiben 

Die neuen Reifen waren dann nach dem Aufplöppen auf die Felge doch nicht mehr so monströs wie zunächst angenommen, Faltreifen irritieren mich irgendwie etwas  Wenn man beide Bremsen auf nassem Asphalt voll anzieht driftet man mit dem Hinterrad lustig, mal sehen ob sich das noch gibt wenn ich sie paar Kilometer gefahren bin. Ansonsten einfach keine beidseitige Vollbremsungen machen oder vorher ausklicken 

Da nun die Reflektoren fehlten, und unsere Pozis hier keinen Spaß verstehen, hab ich dann erstmal meine Flectr an die Speichen geklebt, muss mir dann ggf. Neue besorgen falls ich irgendwann neue Laufräder krieg...

Hab festgestellt > bei 15°C sind die Moro Handschuhe mordswarm.  Die Northwave Outcross Plus fuhren sich im Stadtverkehr spitze, auch kein Wegrutschen mehr beim Bike die Treppe runterwuchten...

Fotos demnächst. Herbst-/Winter-/Geburtstagsshopping beendet


----------



## scylla (12. Oktober 2017)

Die G-One hab ich auch am Crosser, ich mag die sehr gern. Auf Asphalt kann man die fast wie Rennradreifen in die Kurven legen, sprich die klappen in Schräglage nicht irgendwann über die Seitenstollen weg wie mehr profilierte Crosser-Reifen das gerne tun, und auf Schotterpisten und einfachen Trails benehmen sie sich auch noch ziemlich anständig. Für "richtiges" Cyclocrossen wären sie wahrscheinlich nix, aber wenn man den Crosser mehr für Training und Streckentouren auf Pisten und Straßen benutzt, sind die ideal 

Tipp: wenn deine Felge tubeless-tauglich ist, montier die unbedingt ohne Schlauch. War ein richtiges Aha-Erlebnis bei den G-One. Fahren sich tubeless schön sanft und gibt deutlich mehr Grip abseits des Asphalts.


----------



## IndianaWalross (12. Oktober 2017)

Moin scylla. Danke für die Infos. Ne meine billig Stevens-Hausmarke Oxygen Laufräder können garantiert kein tubeless - ABER ich bin ja plietsch und hab mir die G-One dennoch schonmal prophylaktisch als Evo (Tubeless Easy) Version genommen. 

Hab aber soeben die endlich lieferbaren neuen Fulcrum 7 DB Laufräder 2018 bestellt, bin sehr gespannt und aufgeregt - so ganz neue Technik (tubeless) ist ja schon immer etwas mit Kribbeln verbunden. 
Und ich will tatsächlich nicht wirklich cyclocrossen. Ist meine Eierlegende Wollmilchsau, sprich Alltag, Touren mit Gepäck und jetzt will ich halt auf Gravel und Feld- so wie Waldwegen endlich mehr Grip und auch mal einfach Spaß haben.
Dachte mir ich teste die G-One schonmal mit Reifen und wenn sie mir zusagen bestell ich die Laufräder dazu. Nun sind die plötzlich lieferbar nachdem Wochenlang ewige Lieferzeiten dran standen, jetzt sind die eben auch noch in den Einkaufswagen gewandert - muss ich halt schonmal das kommende Weihnachtsgeld vorab mit ranziehen.


----------



## Aninaj (12. Oktober 2017)

Ich hatte die G-One auch mal bestellt für den Gravelcrosser, allerdings war der Reifen nicht lieferbar und ich wollte nicht ewig warten. Aber wenn ihr sagt, der ist so gut, dann wird der doch nochmal geordert. Für die Strassenlastigeren Sachen sicher der bessere Reifen


----------



## IndianaWalross (12. Oktober 2017)

@Aninaj der G-One Allround in 35x622 & 40x622 ist auch gerade für 35€ in der Evo Version zu haben bei Bike Components


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airshot (12. Oktober 2017)

Ortovox beschte


----------



## IndianaWalross (13. Oktober 2017)

@scylla: mal ne kurze OT Frage bezüglich Tubeless - ich hab ja nun die Laufräder mit 2-way fit bestellt, die funktionieren ohne Felgenband aber mit oder ohne Schlauch. 
Muss da trotzdem Dichtmilch direkt vorab mit rein? Und wenn ja wieviel? Schwalbe schreibt ja "Rennrad 30ml" und "MTB 60ml" - ich würde ja nen Cyclocrosser eher als Rennrad einstufen, hat ja aber dickere Schlappen mit 35mm - irgendwas dazwischen einfach nehmen oder tendenziell eher weniger? 
Bin schon ganz aufgeregt, will endlich fahren damit  Müssen die Lufräder nur erstmal auf Schnellspanner umrüsten, mit Adapter für Centerlock auf 6 Loch ausrüsten und den 10fach Distanzring ranfummeln bevor es dann endlich losgeht - und liefern müssten sie die natürlich auch erstmal *wart hibbel*


----------



## Aninaj (13. Oktober 2017)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> @scylla: mal ne kurze OT Frage bezüglich Tubeless - ich hab ja nun die Laufräder mit 2-way fit bestellt, die funktionieren ohne Felgenband aber mit oder ohne Schlauch.
> Muss da trotzdem Dichtmilch direkt vorab mit rein? Und wenn ja wieviel? Schwalbe schreibt ja "Rennrad 30ml" und "MTB 60ml" - ich würde ja nen Cyclocrosser eher als Rennrad einstufen, hat ja aber dickere Schlappen mit 35mm - irgendwas dazwischen einfach nehmen oder tendenziell eher weniger?
> Bin schon ganz aufgeregt, will endlich fahren damit  Müssen die Lufräder nur erstmal auf Schnellspanner umrüsten, mit Adapter für Centerlock auf 6 Loch ausrüsten und den 10fach Distanzring ranfummeln bevor es dann endlich losgeht - und liefern müssten sie die natürlich auch erstmal *wart hibbel*



Dichtmilch machst du rein, damit der Reifen im Falle eines Durchstiches abgedichtet werden kann. Ich würde bei den Dicken schlappen dann schon 45-50 ml reinmachen. Die paar Gramm Mehrgewicht machen es ja jetzt nicht aus. 

Denk dran, dass du beim Tubeless umrüsten den Reifen erstmal richtig auf die Felge bekommen musst, das kann ohne Kompressor gehen, muss aber nicht immer. Ich mache erst den Reifen drauf, pump soweit auf, dass er ordentlich ins Felgenhorn hüpft, laß die Luft wieder ab und gebe dann über das Ventil (SV) die Dichtmilch rein. Habe damit bisher keine Probleme gehabt und läuft sehr sauber ab.


----------



## IndianaWalross (13. Oktober 2017)

Jo alles klar - lass das eh mein Schrauberlein beim ersten Mal machen, die ganze Umbauerei mit den Adaptern etc. da schau ich erstmal genau zu und lass mir das fürs nächste Rad zeigen. Mein Schatzi überlegt nämlich auch schon ob er das will wenn es bei mir gut funzt - bin immer das Versuchs-Walross ... beim zweiten Rad machen wir es dann selbst. Brauch unbedingt nächstes Jahr 11fach, dann kann der Distanzkram weg usw.


----------



## scylla (13. Oktober 2017)

Wenn es ohne Felgenband funktioniert heißt das, dass keine offenen Speichenlöcher drin sind die abgedichtet werden müssten.
Milch musst du trotzdem rein geben. Einmal wegen der Reifen: die G-One sind "tubeless easy", d.h. sie funktionieren prinzipiell tubeless, brauchen aber um richtig abzudichten die Dichtmilch. Reifen die als "UST" angegeben sind könnte man im Prinzip ohne Dichtmilch fahren, aber echte "UST" Reifen macht eh kaum mehr jemand. Zum zweiten weil es einfach Sinn macht. Ein großer Vorteil von Tubeless ist ja, dass man von den meisten Dornen gar nichts merkt weil die Milch es sofort abdichtet. Würdest du keine Milch fahren, müsstest du einen Schlauch reinziehen wenn du mal durch einen Dorn fährst, oder du müsstest unterwegs Milch zum Abdichten in deine Reifen kippen.

Beim tubeless montieren gehe ich so vor:
Erst mal den Reifen mit Schlauch montieren, Luft drauf geben und eine Nacht so stehen lassen. So kann sich der Reifen ausformen, besonders eng verpackt gelieferte Faltreifen mögen das ganz gerne, damit sich die Knicke vom Verpacken rausziehen können.
Danach ziehe ich eine Seite des Reifens vorsichtig von der Felge (so dass die andere Seite idealer Weise in ihrem Sitz in der Felge drin bleibt), fummel den Schlauch raus, montiere das tubeless Ventil und mache den Reifen wieder drauf. Den Ventilkern rausschrauben (so kommt mehr Luft durch) und mit dem Kompressor (ggf Tankstelle wenn man keinen hat) Luft drauf bis der Reifen in die Felge ploppt. Sehr gut funktionieren auch diese Druckflaschen die man mittlerweile von einigen Herstellern bekommt. Idealer Weise bleibt der Reifen dann eingehakt, wenn man die Luft wieder ablässt... bei den G-One hat das bei mir prima funktioniert. Anschließend Milch (ich habe ca 30ml genommen) mit einer Spritze durch den Ventilstutzen einfüllen, Ventilkern reinschrauben und ganz normal aufpumpen.

Man kann natürlich auch einfach den Reifen direkt auf der Verpackung drauf werfen, Milch reinschütten und aufpumpen, das geht meistens auch. Wenn man Pech hat gibt es aber eine Sauerei wenn der Reifen aus irgendeinem Grund doch nicht in die Felge ploppen will.

Am besten nachdem der Reifen fertig montiert ist direkt eine Runde damit fahren gehen. So verteilt sich die Milch ideal und kann überall abdichten. Alternativ den Reifen ausgiebig schwenken und rotieren damit die Milch überall hin kommen kann. Wenn man nicht direkt damit fährt kann es sein, dass der Reifen bis zum ersten Einsatz recht großzügig Luft verliert. Nicht erschrecken, das gibt sich meistens recht schnell.

Bei der Milch aufpassen: die meisten Produkte muss man gut schütteln bevor man sie in den Reifen einfüllt, damit sich die enthaltenen Partikel verteilen können und genügend davon mit in die Reifenfüllung kommen. Bei der Schwalbe Doc Blue ist das z.B. auch so. Wenn man die Flasche vorher nicht gut geschüttelt hat dichtet es evtl nicht so gut ab.


----------



## IndianaWalross (13. Oktober 2017)

Danke für die ausführliche Info. Im Moment hab ich den G-One ja schon seit Mittwoch montiert mit Schlauch auf meinem aktuellen _nicht Tubeless fähigen_ Laufrad, und bin damit ja auch schon 3km nach Hause gefahren.  Denke der sollte sich dann gut ausgeformt haben.

Die neuen 2-way fit Laufräder kommen dann voraussichtlich Anfang nächster Woche (wegen Sperrgut meinten sie kann es länger dauern als 1 Tag ) und ich denke, dann sollten die G-One ja problemlos ohne weiteren Umstand ummontiert werden können?
Doc Blue hatte ich nicht mitbestellt, das hab ich bei meinem Händler im Regal gammeln sehen, ich werd das dann dort kaufen und direkt reinfüllen.  Ne Proberunde um den Block mache ich mit neu montierten Reifen / Felgen etc. sowieso immer direkt um zu sehen ob alles richtig ist.


----------



## Aninaj (13. Oktober 2017)

Stimmt, den Reifen vorher mit Schlauch aufziehen ist gut. Bisher habe ich immer schon mit Schlauch eingefahrene Reifen auf Tubeless umgestellt, daher war das dann nie ein Problem. Aber frisch aus der Packung sind Faltreifen ja gerne etwas störisch mit ihren Knicken.

Soweit bin ich zufrieden mit den Tubeless Rädern, hab's mich am Gravelcrosser aber noch nicht getraut. Nen Bekannter hatte mal mit dem Renner ein unschönes Erlebnis, als der Reifen (zum Glück nach der Abfahrt) mal eben von der Felge gehupst ist. Weiß nicht, inwiefern die neuen Felgen und die breiteren GravelReifen da besser funktionieren... Aber ich denke ich werde es mal probieren, wenn ich mich irgendwann traue 

@IndianaWalross du berichtest einfach mal, wie's läuft


----------



## scylla (13. Oktober 2017)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Stimmt, den Reifen vorher mit Schlauch aufziehen ist gut. Bisher habe ich immer schon mit Schlauch eingefahrene Reifen auf Tubeless umgestellt, daher war das dann nie ein Problem. Aber frisch aus der Packung sind Faltreifen ja gerne etwas störisch mit ihren Knicken.



Das mit Schlauch aufziehen hat nicht nur den Vorteil, dass die Knicke weggehen, sondern auch, dass dann eine Seite des Reifens schon "fertig" in der Felge sitzt. Dadurch ist die eine Seite quasi schon dicht und man hat es beim tubeless Aufpumpen deutlich einfacher einfacher, genügend Druck aufzubauen damit sich die andere Seite auch noch in die Felge setzen kann. Wenn ein Reifen sehr störrisch ist oder kein Kompressor zur Hand ist, geht es manchmal gar nicht anders.


----------



## Martina H. (13. Oktober 2017)

... und er drückt das Felgenband schön an


----------



## IndianaWalross (13. Oktober 2017)

Nun heisst es erstmal abwarten bis die Laufräder eintrudeln, und dann schauen ob ich sie überhaupt verwenden kann, denn eben kam natürlich wieder König Zufall und hat die ganze Aktion etwas ins Schleudern gebracht... 

Erklärung:
- vor ca. 5-6 Wochen hatte ich bei Fulcrum die Racing 7 DB gesehen, an denen 100% dran stand "2 Way Fit (mit oder ohne Schlauch nach Belieben)" und weiters "ohne Felgenband fahrbar" so wie Gefasel von Gravel und Endurance. etc...
- genau so tauchten sie dann auch bei bike-components auf, allerdings mit dem Vermerkt x Wochen Lieferzeit und ich könnte die vorbestellen, was ich erstmal nicht tat und mich auf anderes konzentrierte.
- war zu 100% das was ich gesucht hatte, anderer Kandidat wäre der DT Swiss R 24 SPLINE DB Road gewesen... der wäre aber mit Felgenband gewesen, dafür inkl. aller Adapter und Ventile etc. und somit 30€ günstiger als der Fulcrum
- hatte mir aber in den Kopf gesetzt bei Bewährtem (fahren sonst auch an 3 bikes Fulcrum) zu bleiben und mir gefiel, dass es ohne Felgenband funktionieren soll... 

so... eben gerade schau ich durch Zufall nochmal bei Fulcrum was nach und siehe da - sämtliche Beschreibungen wurden zu 100% ausgetauscht!
Weit und breit keine Rede mehr von "ohne Felgenband" (obwohl ja ohne Löcher in der Felge auch keins benötigt wird, es stand aber halt extra auf deren Seite als Info). Auf einmal sind alle Laufräder die vorher eindeutig als "2 Way Fit" deklariert waren nur noch "2 Way Fit READY" und dann folgt eine wirre Erklärung mit Felgenband, Doc Blue und einem einzigen Rennradreifenmodell von Schwalbe der erlaubt sei auf den Laufrädern! Zudem erst was von "bis 50mm" und dann auf der selben Seite "nur der 28mm Reifen" - hä???? 

Ich hab mich mal mit Bike Components in Verbindung gesetzt, die sich das angeschaut haben, und auch höchst irritiert waren ob dieser seltsamen Änderungen. Schliesslich haben sie ihre komplette Produktbeschreibung vom Hersteller übernommen, aber der scheint seine ja nun komplett geändert zu haben...
Sie wollen sich nun mit Fulcrum direkt in Verbindung setzen und das klären - denn das betrifft x Baureihen! Ich dachte zunächst an eine etwaige falsche Übersetzung, die englische stimmt allerdings schonmal mit der deutschen überein...
Alles sehr mysteriös - als ob sie sich "vertan" oder umentschieden haben und nun was völlig anderes produziert haben als sie vor Wochen vorgegeben hatten... 
Andere Händler, die ihn jetzt erst gelistet haben, haben natürlich die neue Beschreibung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (13. Oktober 2017)

Ich würd mich da nicht von Marketinggeblubber verrückt machen lassen 
Die Felgen haben definitiv keine Speichenlöcher innen, sieht man auch an den Spezialnippeln. Also kann man sie auch ohne Felgenband benutzen. Wobei Felgenband jetzt auch kein Drama wäre, klebt man einmal drauf und dann hält das ne ganze Weile.
Maulweite ist mit 19mm jetzt nicht superbreit aber für 35mm Reifen durchaus noch ok.
Dass man darauf nur einen einzigen speziellen Reifen fahren könnte wäre ja albern. Auf der Fulcrum Homepage wird "2-way-fit" ja auch damit beworben, dass man alle möglichen Typen von Reifen darauf fahren könne (Marketinggeschwafel, das kann man auf allen mir bekannten Felgen ), also wäre das ja eh ein Widerspruch in sich.

Wird schon passen


----------



## IndianaWalross (13. Oktober 2017)

Ja *2 way fit* schon, aber jetzt sind die Laufräder ja plötzlich angeblich nur noch *2 way fit READY* und man müsse sie konvertieren etc. totaler Irrsinn... vor allem wenn es vorher anders beschrieben war und die im Nachhinein die Beschreibung und in diesem Fall die komplette Funktion abändern


----------



## Aninaj (13. Oktober 2017)

Ich fahre den DT Swiss R 24 SPLINE DB Road Satz und in einem war das Felgenband schon drin, also gar kein Stres und beim anderen war es kein Drama das Felgenband einzukleben. Ging sogar erstaunlich gut, hatte da an meinen MTB Felgen mehr mit zu kämpfen  Aber das mit deinen Laufrädern wird schon auch passen. Wäre schon sehr seltsam, wenn da nur ein Reifen drauf passen würde.. wer kauft denn solche Felgen?


----------



## scylla (13. Oktober 2017)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Ja *2 way fit* schon, aber jetzt sind die Laufräder ja plötzlich angeblich nur noch *2 way fit READY* und man müsse sie konvertieren etc. totaler Irrsinn... vor allem wenn es vorher anders beschrieben war und die im Nachhinein die Beschreibung und in diesem Fall die komplette Funktion abändern



Versteh ich nicht. Dieses "2-way-fit" ist doch nur der Marketingname für ein spezielles Felgenprofil, das Fulcrum sich ausgedacht hat, und das angeblich besonders gut geeignet wäre um alle Arten von Reifen (tubeless und nicht tubeless) darauf fahren zu können. Andere sagen dazu halt einfach "unsere Felge ist tubeless tauglich", aber das war Fulcrum anscheinend zu bescheiden, also haben sie sich eben einen lustigen Namen dafür ausgedacht. Also mal abgesehen davon, dass das einfach nur viel Wind um nichts ist, was sollte man denn da "konvertieren"? Entweder man tut einen nicht tubeless fähigen Reifen mit Schlauch drauf, dann ist es ein Reifen mit Schlauch, oder man tut einen tubeless ready Reifen ohne Schlauch drauf, dann ist es ein Reifen ohne Schlauch 
http://fulcrumwheels.com/en/technologies/road-bike-wheels-technologies/2-way-fit


----------



## IndianaWalross (13. Oktober 2017)

Eben und die neuen Reifen sind nun angeblich eben NICHT 2 way fit also zu deutsch: alles geht mit oder ohne Schlauch.
Sondern angeblich (Quelle Fulcrum 2 way fit *ready* = geht nur 1 einziger bestimmter Schwalbe Reifen alle anderen sind laut Beschreibung wortwörtlich verboten (whatever - explodiert das Konstrukt sonst? )

Zitat: "Nur die Tubeless Easy (TL-Easy) Reifen von Schwalbe Pro One  wurden für *die Konvertierung* der Fulcrum Road 2-Way Fit™ *Ready *Felgen getestet und genehmigt. Jeder sonstige Tubeless und Tubeless Ready Reifentyp ist *verboten*".

Und dann Zitat:
"*Diese Konvertierung ist nur bei Verwendung folgender Bauteile zulässig*:
1 - Reifen Road Schwalbe Tubeless Easy (TL-Easy) *Modell Pro One*
2 - Band Schwalbe Rim Band
10 m x 21 mm, Art.-Nr. 887021 für Felgenbreite 17c, Racing 4 DB, Racing 5 DB, Racing 6 DB (und Fahrrad-Erstausrüstungslaufräder Racing 400 DB, Racing 500 DB, Racing 600 DB) und
10 m x 23 mm, Art.-Nr. 887023 für Felgenbreite  19c, Racing 7 DB (und Fahrrad-Erstausrüstungslaufräder Racing 700 DB)
3 -Ventil Tubeless Fulcrum Code: KIT-2WFR
4 -Dichtmittel Schwalbe Doc Blue (von Schwalbe empfohlene Menge)"

Entweder sind die zu bescheuert das verständlich zu formulieren, oder die meinen das echt so. 

Die Leute von BC waren auch erstaunt, hatten sich das ja live mit mir am Telefon durchgelesen und haben sich am Kopf gekratzt. Ich werd es ja die Woche sehen, falls Letzteres zutrifft war das nen Schuss ins eigene Knie von Fulcrum...
Wieso zum Geier haben sie überhaupt 2wayfit und 2wayfitready???? Das glaubt man erst wenn man es selbst liest...

P.S.: ich verstehe sowieso überhaupt nicht, warum Fulcrum eine perfekt übersetzte, klar verständliche und mit allen wichtigen Infos klar und deutlich formulierte Beschreibung durch so einen vollkommenen Quatsch ersetzt - das war vor 6 Wochen praktisch eine andere website - mit allen Infos zu dem Laufradsatz 2018...

Für _mich_ gibt der ganze Quark auch _garkeinen_ Sinn, deswegen irritiert mich diese saublöde Formulierung seitens Fulcrum ja auch so. Na ich warte mal die Woche ab, BC wollte mich auch noch kontaktieren was sie rausbekommen haben.


----------



## raydog (14. Oktober 2017)

... und in der Anleitung, welche man bei Fulcrum zur "Konvertierung" herunterladen kann, steht noch folgende Warnung:

Zitat: "GEFAHR! Wenn dieses Verfahren nicht befolgt wird, könnte der Reifen aus der Felge abgedrückt werden und Unfälle, Verletzungen oder sogar den Tod von Personen verursachen."


----------



## IndianaWalross (14. Oktober 2017)

raydog schrieb:


> ... und in der Anleitung, welche man bei Fulcrum zur "Konvertierung" herunterladen kann, steht noch folgende Warnung:
> 
> Zitat: "GEFAHR! Wenn dieses Verfahren nicht befolgt wird, könnte der Reifen aus der Felge abgedrückt werden und Unfälle, Verletzungen oder sogar den Tod von Personen verursachen."


----------



## IndianaWalross (14. Oktober 2017)

P.S.: Laufräder kamen eben an, leider die falschen, teureren, schmaleren DB 5  Retoure ist schon geklärt und eingeleitet und wir hatten jede Menge Spaß am Telefon vonwegen "wenn falsch dann aber gleich richtig" - kann vorkommen, nehm es ihnnen nicht übel, kann inzwischen selbst drüber lachen


----------



## scylla (14. Oktober 2017)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Sondern angeblich (Quelle Fulcrum 2 way fit *ready* = geht nur 1 einziger bestimmter Schwalbe Reifen alle anderen sind laut Beschreibung wortwörtlich verboten (whatever - explodiert das Konstrukt sonst? )




ich glaub ich würde die schon alleine deswegen abbestellen, weil ich mir von dieser Aussage so unglaublich verarscht vorkäme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (15. Oktober 2017)

Das Kuriose ist ja, das bis vor ca. 5-6 Wochen etwas vollkommen anderes auf deren Website dazu stand... Leider hab ich keine Screenshots. Wer rechnet schon mit sowas


----------



## IndianaWalross (20. Oktober 2017)

Wie versprochen die letzten Bilder, ach und heute kamen endlich die richtigen Laufräder hier an!
- Deuter Road one (Japan Edition grün)
- Giro Savant OHNE Mips
- Flectr Reflektoren
- Fulcrum Racing 7 DB 2-Way Fit™ Disc Center Lock Laufradsatz Modell 2018


----------



## Sickgirl (20. Oktober 2017)

Hier aus dem Bikemarkt 



Außerdem sind heute noch ein paar bunte Aluschrauben für mein neues Radprojekt eingetroffen, mir fehlt jetzt nur noch die Sattelstütze und natürlich noch das Rahmenset. Ich hoffe das das wie verabredet im Dezember eintrudelt.


----------



## IndianaWalross (28. Oktober 2017)

So der Winter naht und es gab noch ne Vaude Qimsa und ein Camelbak Crux 2l. Damit bin ich für dieses Jahr endgültig durch  Die Qimsa Herren in M passt btw. super (1,62m, 72kg, SL 75).

Tubeless geh ich vermutlich Dienstag an. Nachdem nun _endlich_ die richtigen Laufräder hier sind, & ich (nachdem der Reifen _endlich_ dicht war ) feststellen musste dass meine 6Loch Bremsscheibe trotz Adapter nicht auf das Centerlock passte (Innen rundum 1mm zu eng) & das nun auch erledigt ist - hab ich mir gedacht es fehlt nur noch ne Kassette zum Zweitlaufradsatz. Also bestellt und gestern bekommen. Schnellspanner Adapter montiert, Bremsscheiben montiert, Kassette montiert. Dienstag noch die Reifen und dann kann es _endlich_ tubeless losgehen


----------



## Sickgirl (20. November 2017)

Endlich sind meine Frästeile vom eloxieren gekommen 


 
Laut der Mail von letzter Woche soll der Rahmenset in zwei Wochen fertig sein

Bis auf die Sattelstütze liegen alle Teile schon zuhause 

Urlaub habe ich auch noch übrig für eine gemütliche Schraubensession im Wohnzimmer


----------



## Airshot (20. November 2017)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> eine gemütliche Schraubensession im Wohnzimmer




 darft ich nie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (21. November 2017)

Gott sei Dank ist mein Mann genau so bekloppt wie ich = bei uns stehen zur Zeit 2 Rennräder + 1 Cyclocrosser im Wohnzimmer rum. 

Demnächst fliegen die Sofas raus und nächstes Jahr steht dann statt dessen 2x Rolle + TV da an der Stelle im Zuge "wenn eh das ganze Haus drumrum saniert wird machen wir innen mit"  
Wer will schon Besuch beglücken wenn er statt dessen im Wohnzimmer Radfahn und basteln kann


----------



## scylla (21. November 2017)

Mein Mann ist noch viel bekloppter. Der sagt ich soll rausgehen zum Radfahren


----------



## IndianaWalross (21. November 2017)

Ja ist ja auch viel geiler draussen, so in Echt und so - aber bei Wind in Orkanstärke hab ich immer so keine Lust draussen aber dennoch auf der Stelle zu treten  dann ist drinnen vor der Glotze doch auch sexy. Schön Filmchen gucken und dazu Kalorien purzeln lassen. 

Und BTT: Hab mir schon wieder was gekauft , gab noch nen Gore Phantom Zip-Off Trikot vom letzten Modelljahr in neongelb. Mit langem Baselayer war allerdings bei 3°C die Schmerzgrenze erreicht 
Wenn jetzt noch mal wer den Berg alter Klamotten kaufen würde aus dem ich erm "rausgewachsen" bin wäre schick


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. November 2017)

Ich kann mich erinnern, Bikes in der Badewanne gewaschen zu haben. Da haben sie mich auch für bekloppt erklärt. Mittlerweile habe ich im Nachbarort ne gute "Autowaschanlage" aufgetan, wo man ohne Hochdruck, aber mit Schäumi und schön entkalktem Wasser auch Bikes waschen kann und darf.

Über Rolle im WZ denke ich schon seit einem halben Jahr nach. Spätestens, wenn sie mir den Nervenkanal freigefräst haben ist es soweit. Weil, danach darf ich ja mehrere Wochen nicht draußen biken. Das Sofa habe ich schon mal umgestellt.


----------



## Sickgirl (23. Dezember 2017)

Gerade von der Post zurück


----------



## scylla (2. Januar 2018)

Ich möchte gerne neue Bikesachen zeigen können, daher erst mal eine OT Tech-Frage ... oder eher Komfort-Frage 

Lenkergriffe und 11-fach Schalthebel, was könnt ihr da bequemes für eher kleine Hände empfehlen?

Aktuell fahre ich Sram Gripshifter, die Gripshifter an sich mag ich eigentlich, nur leider tun mir in letzter Zeit doch recht oft die Hände weh wenn es steil und rumpelig ist (hatte über die letzten Jahren ein paar Verletzungen an den Händen, vermutlich sind die dadurch auch etwas beleidigt). Die zu den Gripshiftern zugehörigen Griffe sind eher etwas dick und dabei hart und dämpfen quasi garnicht. Es sollen besser dämpfende Griffe dran, und dabei lieber etwas dünner (ich weiß, widerspricht sich irgendwie), Schraubgriffe sind Pflicht. Den Gripshifter ohne die zugehörigen Griffe möchte ich nicht, weil da immer irgendwie eine Kante oder ein Übergang bleibt der auf Dauer stört. Also muss halt der Shifter auch ersetzt werden durch einen klassischen Schalthebel.

Sram GX oder Shimano XT Schalthabel, was ist ergonomischer (ich hätte gerne möglichst geringe Bedienkräfte, der Hebel soll möglichst kompakt sein, also wenig weit abstehen, und auch nicht direkt abbrechen wenn das Rad mal ins Gemüse fliegt)?

Griffe -> Ergon GE1, taugen die? Die alten Syntace Moto hatte ich mal, die waren eigentlich ok aber vertragen sich irgendwie nicht mit meinem Schweiß und wurden immer recht schnell widerlich klebrig und haben sich förmlich aufgelöst (ich fahr berghoch gerne ohne Handschuhe).


----------



## Mausoline (2. Januar 2018)

Hallo @scylla  ich hab inzwischen die Ergon GE1 in small, bzw. slim. Für kleine Hände auf jeden Fall besser und mit der Dämpfung bin ich auch zufrieden.


----------



## Aninaj (2. Januar 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Sram GX oder Shimano XT Schalthabel, was ist ergonomischer (ich hätte gerne möglichst geringe Bedienkräfte, der Hebel soll möglichst kompakt sein, also wenig weit abstehen, und auch nicht direkt abbrechen wenn das Rad mal ins Gemüse fliegt)?
> 
> Griffe -> Ergon GE1, taugen die? Die alten Syntace Moto hatte ich mal, die waren eigentlich ok aber vertragen sich irgendwie nicht mit meinem Schweiß und wurden immer recht schnell widerlich klebrig und haben sich förmlich aufgelöst (ich fahr berghoch gerne ohne Handschuhe).



Als Schalthebel würde ich dir Sram empfehlen, bei den "höheren" Modellen kann man nämlich den Abstand der Schalter zueinander einstellen und so auch für kleinere Hände anpassen. Allerdings geht das nicht bei den GX... Vorteil bei Shimano, du kannst auch mit dem Zeigefinger schalten, geht bei SRAM nicht. Wobei ich auch bei XT immer nur mit dem Daumen schalte, einmal dran gewöhnt ist was irgendwie für mich intuitiver.

Ich hab noch nen paar Ergon GE1 slim rumliegen, wenn du die mal probieren magst. An sich gute Griffe, aber mir sind sie zu schmal. Ich habe festegestellt, dass mit breitere Griffe besser liegen. Da brauche ich gefühlt weniger Handkraft zum halten, als bei den schmalen Griffen. Obwohl ich jetzt nicht so sonderlich große Hände habe...


----------



## scylla (2. Januar 2018)

Danke euch 

Mit dem Zeigfinger schalten mag ich eh nicht. An der Stadtgurke hab ich uralte Schalthabel an denen man in eine Richtung nur mit dem Zeigefinger schalten kann, das finde ich eher ätzend als hilfreich. Ich mag lieber beide Richtungen mit dem Daumen bedienen. Von daher ist der Pluspunkt für die XT für mich irrelevant.
Das mit der Einstellbarkeit an den höheren Modellen wusste ich noch gar nicht . Hast du die Hebel arg verstellt, sprich braucht man das wirklich sehr oder ist die Verstellmöglichkeit eher nice to have? 90€ für einen einzelnen X01 Schalthebel finde ich schon etwas arg übertrieben 

Wie dick ist denn die Slim Version im vergleich zur Regular? Leider steht auf der Ergon Seite zwar ganz viel Bla aber kein Maß in mm 
Die Gripshifter-Lenkergriffe haben ca 33mm im Durchmesser. Die alten Syntace Moto Griffe haben ca 30mm Durchmesser, das fand ich angenehmer zu greifen. Race Face Half Nelson haben ca 28mm Durchmesser, die finde ich vom Umgreifen her auch ganz gut, aber die sind mir zu hart und klemmen auch nicht sicher genug, auf der nicht geschraubten Seite ist spürbar Bewegung drin. Odi Ruffian klemmen zwar gut aber sind auch sehr unkomfortabel.
Zu dünn sollte es allerdings auch nicht sein, da hast du sicher recht.


----------



## Aninaj (2. Januar 2018)

Ich fahre aktuell nur ne GX 11fach, daher kann ich da auch nix verstellen, ist für mich aber okay. Man kann aber den vorderen Daumenhebel an den höheren SRAM Gruppen schon gut verstellen. Also, wenn man da empfindlich ist, ist das sicher hilfreich. Hier mal ein Bild, das einen guten Eindruck vermittelt. Wenn du allerdings Matchmaker fährst, schränkst du dich auch wieder ein, da du den Trigger ja nicht beliebig weit drehen kann, da dir sonst die Bremse entschwindet.






Die GE1 Slim habe ich mal nachgemessen. Die sind ja nicht ganz rund, sondern ein wenig der Handform angepaßt. Die Breite variiert daher zwischen 28 und 31mm. An der Daumenseite ist er eher 28/30, außen beim kleinen Finger eher 30/31. Entspricht eben ergonomisch dem Handschluß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (2. Januar 2018)

Ich hab grad mal gemessen._ Hab leider keine Schieblehre da, deshalb Umfang_
Die Slim innen ca. 9,5 cm Umfang, mittig/aussen ca. 9,8cm.
Die normalen 10,2 bis 10,5 cm. Von denen hab ich auch ein Paar übrig zum Testen, wenn du magst.


----------



## scylla (12. Januar 2018)

Mission handfreundliches Fahrradfahren 





Die GE1 "slim" und "regular" werde ich einfach mal ausprobieren. Hab ein unschlagbares Angebot erwischt, und für zwei Paar weniger bezahlt als normal für eins. Vom ersten Anfassen schätze ich, dass es die "slim" werden. Beide fühlen sich schonmal weniger klobig an als die Griffe von den Gripshiftern.

Trigger hab ich einen Sram X1 genommen. Der hat im Unterschied zum GX bereits dieses "Zero Loss" und damit angeblich weniger Spiel und kürzere Schaltwege. Um zu beurteilen wieviel das wirklich bringt fehlt mir der Vergleich. Der voll einstellbare X01 war mir zu teuer, das hab ich nicht eingesehen für einen Trigger.

Auf die Bremse bin ich besonders gespannt... massiv schaut sie schonmal aus.

Danke für eure Tipps


----------



## lucie (12. Januar 2018)

Bin auf Deine Einschätzung bezüglich der Quadiem gespannt. Finde die auch sehr interessant, habe mich aber vorerst für die Saint entschieden.
Wäre super, hier mal ein wenig über die TRP lesen zu können.


----------



## Martina H. (12. Januar 2018)

..ist bestimmt was für das neue Format


----------



## scylla (12. Januar 2018)

lucie schrieb:


> Bin auf Deine Einschätzung bezüglich der Quadiem gespannt. Finde die auch sehr interessant, habe mich aber vorerst für die Saint entschieden.
> Wäre super, hier mal ein wenig über die TRP lesen zu können.



Ich werde berichten. Der Rahmen an den sie dran soll wird zwar noch einen Monat auf sich warten lassen, aber ich glaube, ich kann es mir eh nicht verkneifen sie vorher mal ans andere Rad zu montieren 
Gegen die Saint hat für mich gesprochen, dass ich scheinbar zu doof oder grobmotorisch bin die vernünftig zu dosieren. Hab sie schon ein paar Mal begrabbelt, Bremskraft ist ja schon massiv da, aber auf die Dosierung musste ich mich arg konzentrieren. Ich will eine Bremse, die ich in jeder Situation quasi vergessen kann während ich sie bediene.



Martina H. schrieb:


> ..ist bestimmt was für das neue Format



Frauen-Fragen: können Frauenfinger Männerbremsen ziehen?


----------



## Martina H. (12. Januar 2018)

Aha, dacht ich's mir doch: neues (Weiber)Bike? Magst es verraten?


----------



## lucie (12. Januar 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Frauen-Fragen: können Frauenfinger Männerbremsen ziehen?



Eine Vierkolbenbremse ist definitiv eine Männerbremse, ich wette, Du wirst sie nicht bezwingen, dazu fehlt Dir das Format... 

...und die Farbe geht schon mal garnicht...


----------



## Martina H. (12. Januar 2018)

... sie soll sie sich ja nicht umhängen...


----------



## scylla (12. Januar 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Aha, dacht ich's mir doch: neues (Weiber)Bike? Magst es verraten?



Es ist so unglaublich unspannend, dass du direkt einschlafen wirst vor ich zu Ende erzählt habe 
Dasselbe das ich bereits habe (Cotic BFe Gen5) nochmal. Selbe Größe, nur kleinwenig anderer Aufbau. Aber natürlich in einer anderen Farbe, damit es jeden Tag zum aktuellen Nagellack passt 



lucie schrieb:


> ...und die Farbe geht schon mal garnicht...



die goldenen Details an der Saint wären mir zu tussig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (12. Januar 2018)




----------



## lucie (12. Januar 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Es ist so unglaublich unspannend, dass du direkt einschlafen wirst vor ich zu Ende erzählt habe
> Dasselbe das ich bereits habe (Cotic BFe Gen5) nochmal. Selbe Größe, nur kleinwenig anderer Aufbau. Aber natürlich in einer anderen Farbe, damit es jeden Tag zum aktuellen Nagellack passt
> 
> 
> ...



Bin bekennendeTusse. Könnte ja auch die SM-BH90 nehmen, aber da wäre mir die Wärmeableitung mit dem kurzen silbernen Ringanschluß zu gering. Ich bin doch Dauerbremser.
Und bevor mir der Bremssattel wegschmilzt, nehme ich lieber den langen hübschen goldenen Ring(anschluß).


----------



## scylla (15. Januar 2018)

Also, ich konnte es natürlich wirklich nicht lassen die neue TRP Bremse gleich zu montieren und zu testen. Kleines Zwischenfazit dazu:

Montieren/Kürzen/Entlüften: Shimano like unkompliziert. Was mich geärgert hat war, dass man zum Montieren für jede Schraube ein anderes Werkzeug braucht. Entlüftungsschraube am Geber T15, Lenkerschelle 4er Inbus, Bremssattelschrauben 5er Inbus, Überwurfmutter an der Leitung 8er Maulschlüssel, Entlüftungsnippel am Sattel 7er Maulschlüssel. Das ist natürlich im Betrieb irrelevant, aber ich finde es einfach unschön. Unter die Lenkerschellen muss unbedingt Reibpaste, sonst verdrehen sie sich bei Carbonlenker-verträglichem Anzugsmoment zu leicht.

Verarbeitung: schaut alles wertig und stabil aus, sauber, keine Grate, kein Hakeln. Die Beläge haben sehr wenig Spiel im Sattel, schön. Die Kolben sind sehr leichtgängig und fahren alle gleichmäßig aus.

Ergonomie: die Hebel sind sehr massiv und lang, schaut fast aus wie eine Mopped-Bremse. Geschmackssache, mir gefällt's. Die Mulde für den Zeigefinger ist sehr stark ausgeprägt. Liegt mir gut in der Hand, kein Verrutschen, kein Fischen nach der richtigen Position. Der Verstellbereich für die Hebelweite ist riesig. Man kann den Hebel quasi bis an den Lenker ranstellen oder einen km weit weg. Der Leerweg ist etwas kleiner und der Druckpunkt etwas härter als bei den Magura MT Bremsen, was für Menschen mit sehr kurzen Fingern angenehm sein dürfte, weil man die Hebel somit kürzer einstellen kann ohne bei einer Vollbremsung bis zum Hebel zu ziehen.
Für den Druckpunkt gibt es keine Einstellschraube. Ob das stört werde ich erst wissen, wenn ich mal einen Satz Beläge durchgebremst habe. Da der Ausgleichsbehälter riesig ist bin ich aber zuversichtlich, dass der Druckpunkt nicht besonders arg wandert wenn die Beläge sich abnutzen, und man damit auf das Feature einer Druckpunktverstellung verzichten kann.

Bremsverhalten: Zuerst mal fällt auf, dass die TRP Beläge Müll sind. Ich hab es eine komplette Tagestour lang nicht hinbekommen wirklich gute Bremskraft aus den Teilen rauszukitzeln. Brauchen wohl extrem lang zum Einbremsen, länger als meine Geduld jedenfalls. Wenn sie nass werden bremsen sie einen (für meinen Geschmack zu langen) Moment überhaupt nicht und schreien erbärmlich. Ich hab die vorderen dann direkt durch Shimano Sinterbeläge ersetzt, hinten ist es mir wurscht. Die Shimanos sind natürlich über jeden Zweifel erhaben.
Dosierbarkeit ist der Wahnsinn. Zuerst denkt man, es würde überhaupt nicht bremsen, weil direkt nach Erreichen des Druckpunkts nur minimale Verzögerung kommt. Aber wenn man durchzieht kommt die Kraft, sehr gemächlich und extrem linear. Gefällt mir als Grobmotoriker (und Shimano Digitalbremsen-Hasser) überaus gut, ich kann jederzeit vollkommen intuitiv exakt die Bremskraft abrufen die ich haben möchte und muss mich nicht darauf konzentrieren höchstens einen klitzekleinen Hauch mehr am Hebel zu ziehen weil es sonst schon blockiert. Eingewöhnungszeit war für mich jedenfalls Null, ich kam direkt prima zurecht. Hintenraus, eine gefühlte Ewigkeit nachdem sie angefangen hat zu bremsen, hat sie brachiale Power (mit den Shimano Belägen ). Man könnte sich jedenfalls in jeder Situation ziemlich mühelos über den Lenker katapultieren. Ich würde sagen, absolute Power hat sie mehr als eine MT5, vermutlich eher vergleichbar mit einer Saint.
Der Druckpunkt ist ähnlich wie an den Magura MTs nicht knallhart sondern etwas "flexibel" (weniger ausgeprägt als bei den Maguras, aber vorhanden), sprich man kann nach Erreichen des Druckpunkts den Hebel noch merklich durchziehen. Muss man mögen, manche Leute finden das auch schrecklich. Ich finde dieses Verhalten wünschenswert, weil man so kraftsparender bremsen kann, nicht nur über Druck am Hebel sondern zu einem gewissen Teil auch über Hebelweg.
Ich würde sagen, wer Druckpunkt/Dosierbarkeit von Magura MT Bremsen oder das Bremsverhalten der Hope E4/V4 mag, wird die TRP auch mögen. Wer ein Fan von Servowave Shimano Bremsen ist, wird das Verhalten der TRP erst mal gewöhnungsbedürftig finden oder sich nicht damit anfreunden können.

Über die Standfestigkeit werde ich erst in ein paar Monaten was sagen können. Falls ich dran denke gibt's dann beizeiten nochmal ein Update.

Fürs Erste bin ich jedenfalls sehr zufrieden, die Bremse macht genau das, was ich von ihr erwartet habe.


----------



## lucie (15. Januar 2018)

Hey, das ging ja schnell. War aber auch nicht anders zu erwarten, ich wäre auch sowas von neugierig gewesen. 

Das bört sich ja erst mal ganz gut an, bis auf die Montagewerkzeugschlacht. Das finde ich bei Shimano auch extrem nervig - aber eben auch nur bei der Montage. Wenn alles passt, ist alles gut, dann gilt tatsächlich das Prinzip: dranschrauben und vergessen.

Was mich etwas wundert ist, dass Du schreibst, dass Schimanobremsen eher digital wären. Die Erfahrung habe ich mit meist originalen Bremsscheiben und -belägen bei der XTR nicht gemacht, die XT hingegen hinterläßt, wenn gut und knackig entlüftet und bei neuen Belägen schon manchmal den Eindruck. Insgesamt stellte sich eher das Bremsverhalten wie oben bei der TRP beschrieben ein:
relativ langer Hebelweg bis zum Druckpunkt, dann immer noch dosierbar bis zum entgültigen Blockieren. Gut, ich habe jetzt keinen Vergleich zu Magura, Hope etc., aber ich kam bisher mit der Shimano (XTR Trail) immer ausreichend und immer gut dosierbar zurecht. In letzter Zeit gelüstete es mir aber nach mehr Bremskraft mit weniger Handkraft, daher jetzt Saint. Nach Umbau auf XTR-Geber und Saint-Nehmer war der Unterschied schon deutlich. Habe mir dann noch die Saint-Geber gegönnt - jetzt passt es für mich perfekt.

Wollte aktuell auch mal die Direttissima-Geber mit den Saintsätteln kombinieren, aber dies scheiterte für mich in deren Preisgestaltung und Lieferbarkeit. Da kosten Die Geber allein schon das, was eine Komplettbremse bei Shimano, TRP, Magura ... kosten würde.
Ist ja sicher auch ganz chic und technisch durchdacht, aber in erster Linie muss für mich die Bremse bremsen und das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis stimmen.

Bin gespannt, vielleicht schlag ich auch mal bei der TRP zu. Leider wird sie, bei aktuellem Magura-Hype, so schnell nicht im Gebrauchtmarkt auftauchen. 

Danke noch einmal für den ausführlichen Bericht, finde es gut, wenn sich hier in dieser Hinsicht mal wieder etwas tut.


----------



## scylla (16. Januar 2018)

Ich glaube, die Dosierbarkeit von Bremsen ist fast so ein schwieriges Thema wie Sättel  Der eine mag es so, der andere mag es komplett anders, wieder andere kommen mit allem klar.
Im zahmen Gelände kann ich mit fast allem fahren solange es irgendwie verzögert. Heikel wird's dann, wenn es steil und verblockt, oder noch böser steil und geröllig wird, also in Situationen wo man halt eh schon auf dem Lenker hängt und sich gut festhalten muss. Da kann ich dann irgendwie meinem Zeigefinger nicht mehr erklären, dass er der einzige Finger an der Hand sein soll, der nur ganz zart arbeiten darf. Scheinbar sind meine Finger nicht multitaskingfähig 
Ist in meinem Bekanntenkreis ähnlich, da gibt es totale Shimano-Fans die prima zurecht kommen und andere, die es partout nicht mögen. Ein Kumpel hatte jetzt ein Jahr lang eine Saint und meinte, dass er sie bis zuletzt nicht dosierbar fand, der hat jetzt zurück auf Hope gewechselt. Andere fahren nur Shimano und können das überhaupt nicht verstehen, dass man Probleme mit der Dosierung haben könnte.
Was aber allgemein auffällt: Magura MT ist z.B. das andere Ende vom Spektrum. Wenn ein Shimano Fan meine MT in die Finger bekommt, ist es meistens genauso Missfallen auf den ersten Blick wie andersrum. Weil die TRP sich ähnlich verhält wie die Magura (deswegen mag ich sie auch ) würde ich vermuten, dass sie sich für dich zumindest erst mal ziemlich seltsam anfühlen wird, da du die Shimanos gewöhnt bist und sie magst. Lieber erst mal irgendwo testen (da sich das schwierig gestalten könnte wenigstens vertretungsweise eine MT probieren) bevor du das Geld investierst. Wenn du die Neugierde bis zum Sommer im Zaum halten kannst, kannst du ja auch mal meine TRP beim Treffen begrabbeln.

Mehr Bremskraft (bei weniger Handkraft) ist sowieso nie verkehrt, davon kann man eigentlich gar nicht genug und erst recht nicht zu viel haben  Ich finde es gibt nichts lästigeres und unnötigeres, als wenn einem auf einer langen anstrengenden Abfahrt zusätzlich zur allgemeinen Ermüdung auch noch die Kraft in den Bremsfingern ausgeht.


----------



## IndianaWalross (18. Januar 2018)

Restliche Sachen vom Geburtstag und Weihnachten 2017
Einige Sachen mussten sein (Lampen, Regenjacke), andere waren so extrem reduziert dass ich nicht dran vorbei konnte (Schuhe 36,18€!!!, Unterwäsche, Trikot) und die Campingsachen (Kocher, Stirnlampe) waren einfach mal lange fällig.





Und neue Bikepacking Taschen gab es. 2018 endlich lieferbar.

Hatte ja bereits die Ortlieb Seat-Pack in L - da die aber immer mit dem unteren Klett auf der Sattelstützenklemme rubbelte, hab ich sie verkauft und mir die kleinere Version mit maximal 11l (effektiv nutzbar 9l) zugelegt. Mehr will ich da hinten eh nicht mitschleppen. 

Dumm dass sie bei den kleineren Varianten (auch bei der Handlebar Bag) die Kordeln wegrationalisiert haben. Ortlieb darauf angesprochen kam lapidar da sei kein Platz deswegen gäb es zum selben Preis wie die Große halt weniger features. Meine Nachfrage warum die denn dann an den Prototypen dran waren und das offenbar wunderbar gepasst hatte (gab Bilder bei den Amis 2017) wurde nie mehr beantwortet... typisch Ortlieb. 
Die kleinere Handlebar Bag S ist super und passt nun endlich zwischen meinen Lenker (38 bzw. 40er Dropbar) auf 30cm Nutzbreite gerollt + Rollenden ergibt sich ein Nutzvolumen von rund 7,5l +-. Die größere Variante ging selbst maximal gerollt nicht dazwischen. Dazu die Accessory Pocket die ein echtes Raumwunder ist, und meine Armlinge, Beinlinge, Brillenbox so wie diverse Snacks und mehr problemlos aufnimmt. Am Oberrohr die Deuter Energy Bag für Klöterkram wie Werkzeug und Batterien etc. Vor den Sattel kommt auch nochmal eine für meine 1Hilfe Sachen. Am Lenker hängt dann noch eine Acepac Bottle Bag für Snacks uvm. Ist nicht auf dem Bild aber in meinem Album.

2018 kann nun richtig losgehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frolleinchen81 (18. Februar 2018)

Frage an alle Flatpedal Fahrerinnen: habt ihr einen Schuhtipp für den Winter? Am Fully und am Fatbike (zumindest im Winter) fahre ich Flats und ich habe bisher noch keinen Winter-Damenschuh gefunden. Und mit Größe 37 muss ich auch in dieser Kategorie suchen! Überschuhe von den Klickies sind auf den Flats auch eher suboptimal. Bisher sind selbstgestrickte Wollsocken in FiveTen Schuhen meine beste Lösung...Freue mich auf gute Tipps! Happy Trails, Nina


----------



## scylla (18. Februar 2018)

Die Freerider EPS (die "Winterschuh" Variante von 5.10, sollen angeblich recht warm sein) gibt's doch auch in Größe 37.


----------



## Perlenkette (18. Februar 2018)

Hallo Nina, ich fahre die FiveTen EPS mit Merinowollsocken. Der Junior kommt bei denselben Bedingungen mit den "normalen" FiveTen Freerider Elements+Thermoeinlagesohle (Drogeriemarkt) und Skisocken aus.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (18. Februar 2018)

Wie wäre es damit ?

https://www.bike-components.de/blog/2018/01/im-test-endura-mt500-plus-ueberschuhe/

Habe ich selbst noch nicht ausprobiert, aber je nachdem wenn man nicht soviel im Winter fährt ist die Investition nicht so hoch wie bei einem extra paar Schuhe. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (18. Februar 2018)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Wie wäre es damit ?
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/blog/2018/01/im-test-endura-mt500-plus-ueberschuhe/
> 
> ...



Hi - liest sich super, mein Finger schwebt schon über dem Bestell-Button


----------



## Mausoline (18. Februar 2018)

Ich fahr mit nem alten Gore Tex Trekkingschuh von Adidas "Terrex", einen neuen hab ich schon da. Die sind universell einsetzbar 
Dazu Kompressionskniestrümpfe mit Wolle.


----------



## scylla (25. Februar 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Über die Standfestigkeit werde ich erst in ein paar Monaten was sagen können. Falls ich dran denke gibt's dann beizeiten nochmal ein Update.
> 
> Fürs Erste bin ich jedenfalls sehr zufrieden, die Bremse macht genau das, was ich von ihr erwartet habe.



Verfrühtes Update zur TRP 

Die Bremse geht dahin zurück wo sie hergekommen ist.
Auf den letzten Gefrierschrank-Touren war die Bremsleistung zuerst nicht so toll, dann mäßig, dann richtig schlecht. Beim Check war der Bremssattel mit einem leichten Ölflim überzogen, der vom Entlüftungsnippel her zu kommen schien. Also Entlüftungsnippel richtig doll fest angezogen, Sattel und Scheibe gründlich gereinigt, neue Beläge rein. Auf der nächsten Tour Bremsleistung einen Moment lang ok, in der Folge aber gar nicht mehr vorhanden. Im Lauf der Tour dann wieder einigermaßen freigebremst. Am nächsten Tag wieder Öl auf dem Sattel, Bremsleistung mehr oder weniger komplett weg, wurde im Lauf der Tour immer schlimmer. Zweimal alle Abfahrten mit Gefälle >10% runterschieben reicht, braucht kein Mensch.


----------



## Martina H. (25. Februar 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Zweimal alle Abfahrten mit Gefälle >10% runterschieben reicht, braucht kein Mensch.



...mach ich immer so 

Nee, Spass beiseite, Dreck - Bremse muss schon funktionieren!

Könnte natürlich auch ein Montagsmodell sein - willst Du ihr (nach Austausch) noch eine Chance geben?


----------



## delphi1507 (25. Februar 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...mach ich immer so
> 
> Nee, Spass beiseite, Dreck - Bremse muss schon funktionieren!
> 
> Könnte natürlich auch ein Montagsmodell sein - willst Du ihr (nach Austausch) noch eine Chance geben?


Muss Sie theoretisch 3 Mal bevor Sie wandeln kann...


----------



## lucie (25. Februar 2018)

Ups, das ist ja voll doof. 

Hatte beim LO-Treffen auch ein Problem mit verölten Belägen/Scheiben bei der Saint am VR. Hat mich auf einer Abfahrt hübsch ins Aus geschossen. VR-Bremse Totalausfall 

Ich konnte allerdings keinen direkten Ölaustritt feststellen. Da die Kolben vorn etwas schwergängig waren, hatte ich mal einen Klecks Mineralöl in die Kolbenführung geträufelt, die Kolben dann ein paar Mal raus- und wieder reingedrückt. Bewegten sich dann auch wieder sehr leichtgängig, aaaaaber...
...ich hatte offensichtlich alles nicht wieder richtig akribisch genug gereinigt. 
Bei nächster Gelegenheit Bremsbeläge raus und auf dem Asphalt wieder aufgeraut, schwups wieder Bremsleistung.
Dank Ersatzbeläge und Bremsenreiniger (Danke @scratch_a ) am nächsten Tag alles perfekt - bis heute.

Dann lass ich wohl mal besser die Hände von den TRP-Pumpen. Hoffe aber, dass es sich bei Deiner vielleicht doch nur um ein Montagsmodell handelt, obwohl Dir dies auch nicht wirklich weiterhilft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (25. Februar 2018)

Kollege war heute mit derselben Bremse unterwegs und hatte keine Probleme. Von daher tippe ich mal auf ein Montagsmodell.
Aber was oder warum ist mir fast egal, bei Bremsen bin ich ziemlich pienzig und schnell beleidigt, eine neue Chance bekommt sie bei mir nicht. Ich mach sowieso zu viel Mimimi, einen zusätzlichen Grund dafür muss ich nicht unbedingt haben, und eine Bremse der ich nicht 100% vertraue wäre ein gewaltiger Mimimi-Grund.


----------



## scylla (2. März 2018)

Hoffentlich ist das jetzt die Lösung der Bremsen-Frage



 

Die Farbe ist wirklich nicht mein Fall. Aber 270€ für einen Satz Hope V4 neu vom Händler lassen einen mal kurzzeitig farbenblind werden


----------



## WarriorPrincess (2. März 2018)

Also ich würd die Farbe sofort nehmen


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (2. März 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist das jetzt die Lösung der Bremsen-Frage
> Anhang anzeigen 703306
> 
> Die Farbe ist wirklich nicht mein Fall. Aber 270€ für einen Satz Hope V4 neu vom Händler lassen einen mal kurzzeitig farbenblind werden


Tausche gegen Magura MT5


----------



## Airshot (2. März 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist das jetzt die Lösung der Bremsen-Frage


 JA !


----------



## scylla (2. März 2018)

Das Angebot leider schon weitgehend ausverkauft, gibt nur noch eine Hinterradbremse.
http://www.wigglesport.de/hope-tech-3-v4-scheibenbremse-mit-stahlflexleitung-violett/



Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> Tausche gegen Magura MT5



Eine MT5 soll sie ja beerben... über den Umweg von undichten Quadiem Bremsen. 
Ich bin früher schon Hope Bremsen gefahren, mit den alten Tech Hebeln. Davon bin ich dann aber weg, weil es für meinen Geschmack zu viel Handkraft gebraucht hat, und dadurch einfach zu stark ermüdet hat. Ansich sind es ja schon sehr schöne, standfeste und haltbare Bremsen, und dass es alles als Ersatzteil gibt finde ich auch toll. Die neuen Tech 3 Hebel sollen ja angeblich "stärker" übersetzt sein. Bin mal gespannt was die jetzt so können


----------



## Perlenkette (2. März 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist das jetzt die Lösung der Bremsen-Frage


Also hübsch ist sie schonmal . Die Farbe ist der Hammer!!!


----------



## Mausoline (3. März 2018)

Was für eine Farbe


----------



## scylla (3. März 2018)

Der Titel "hässlichstes Fahrrad des Jahres" ist mir schonmal ziemlich sicher 

Aber unabhängig davon wie "gut" es optisch passt, funktionieren tut die Bremse traumhaft. Die Tech3 Hebel sind wirklich nochmal ein deutlicher Sprung zu den alten Hebeln, hätte nicht geglaubt dass das in der Realität so viel ausmacht (Hope selbst schreibt 5% mehr Bremskraft, was sich jetzt nicht nach so viel anhört, aber es fühlt sich nach deutlich mehr an). Spürbar mehr Bremskraft, bissiger als die alten Tech Bremsen, aber immer noch perfekt dosierbar. Dass sie dicht bleibt und extrem standfest ist weiß ich ja bei Hope schon. Von daher könnte sie auch pink mit rosa Blümchen sein, ich würde sie trotzdem mögen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (3. März 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Der Titel "hässlichstes Fahrrad des Jahres" ist mir schonmal ziemlich sicher



Das liegt nur daran, dass es keine lila Pedale hat!!!!


----------



## Mausoline (3. März 2018)

Na ja, wenn die Schutzbleche wieder weg sind, sind die lila Teile der Hingucker


----------



## Aninaj (3. März 2018)

Quark, "einfach" die orangenen Teile alle gegen purple tauschen und tada...


----------



## WarriorPrincess (4. März 2018)

Oder noch grüne Pedale dran...
Meins ist mittlerweile Kunterbunt


----------



## scylla (4. März 2018)

hmmm, ich befürchte an grüne Hope Teile komm ich in diesem Leben nicht mehr


----------



## Chaotenkind (4. März 2018)

Na, beim "wohnen" kommt ja jetzt "Wabi-Sabi". Unvollkommenheit ist das neue Schick (auch wenn es ursprünglich ne uralte japanische Philisophie ist). Warum nicht auch für die Bikes. Klamottentechnisch laufen wir hier ja auch schon so rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (4. März 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 703721
> 
> Der Titel "hässlichstes Fahrrad des Jahres" ist mir schonmal ziemlich sicher
> 
> Aber unabhängig davon wie "gut" es optisch passt, funktionieren tut die Bremse traumhaft. Die Tech3 Hebel sind wirklich nochmal ein deutlicher Sprung zu den alten Hebeln, hätte nicht geglaubt dass das in der Realität so viel ausmacht (Hope selbst schreibt 5% mehr Bremskraft, was sich jetzt nicht nach so viel anhört, aber es fühlt sich nach deutlich mehr an). Spürbar mehr Bremskraft, bissiger als die alten Tech Bremsen, aber immer noch perfekt dosierbar. Dass sie dicht bleibt und extrem standfest ist weiß ich ja bei Hope schon. Von daher könnte sie auch pink mit rosa Blümchen sein, ich würde sie trotzdem mögen


Mir gefällt's. Türkis, orange, lila zu viel schwarz passt.


----------



## Martina H. (4. März 2018)

... könntest ja auch "umeloxieren"


----------



## Bettina (4. März 2018)

Ich glaub ein paar hier würden das bike genauso nehmen


----------



## Sickgirl (7. März 2018)

Vom Geld der Versicherung habe ich mir Pedale gekauft

Nervig finde ich, das ich erstmal an den Schraubstock musste und das Lagerspiel richtig einstellen


----------



## Aninaj (7. März 2018)

Hab mir auch mal was gegönnt:


----------



## greenhorn-biker (7. März 2018)

Richtige Entscheidung [emoji41]

Ich bin mit meiner sehr zufrieden, auch wenn der preis sehr weh getan hat [emoji849]

Kleiner Tipp noch von mir zum Thema Verlegung: direkt nach der Biegung der Leitung beim Trigger gibt's eine Art Mutter zum spannen des Zuges. Die vorm Einbau komplett rein drehen, da sich der Zug noch längt. Hatte ich nicht in der Anleitung gefunden und musste deswegen nochmal alles ausbauen und Zug nachkürzen [emoji34]


----------



## scylla (7. März 2018)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Richtige Entscheidung [emoji41]
> 
> Ich bin mit meiner sehr zufrieden, auch wenn der preis sehr weh getan hat [emoji849]



+1


----------



## Aninaj (7. März 2018)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Richtige Entscheidung [emoji41]
> 
> Ich bin mit meiner sehr zufrieden, auch wenn der preis sehr weh getan hat [emoji849]
> 
> Kleiner Tipp noch von mir zum Thema Verlegung: direkt nach der Biegung der Leitung beim Trigger gibt's eine Art Mutter zum spannen des Zuges. Die vorm Einbau komplett rein drehen, da sich der Zug noch längt. Hatte ich nicht in der Anleitung gefunden und musste deswegen nochmal alles ausbauen und Zug nachkürzen [emoji34]



Ja, ich habe lange mit mir gerungen, ob ich das bezahlen mag, aber meine Reverb nervt mich und die KS ist auch ned viel besser und alle sagen die Revive kann's besser. Nun muss sie sich beweisen. Danke noch für den Tipp, werde ich gleich berücksichtigen. Ist dann wie beim Trigger, da kann man den Zug ja auch nachspannen und beim einbauen sollte man das auch entsprechend einstellen (nicht, dass ich da immer dran denke  ).


----------



## IndianaWalross (27. März 2018)

Mit Glück ab Donnerstag schon am meinem "Minion" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Fyxation Sparta All Road Carbongabel. Endlich Ösen für Flaschenhalter / Zeugs, endlich mehr Stauraum an meinem Winzigbike 
Blackburn Outpost Cargo Cage 2x passend dazu ist in der Post und auf dem Weg zu mir, Ostern kann kommen


----------



## Drahteseli (18. April 2018)

Bei mir gibt es jetzt endlich eine Variostütze fürs Hardtail und ein paar neue Schuhe für den Sommer



Also so fürs erste bin ich von der Sattelstütze angetan, sie ist viel angenehmer aus die Giant-Stütze am Fully und mit 150mm hab ich auch mit meinen kurzen Beinen maximale Freiheit überm Rad
Mal sehen ob und wann ich die typischen Probleme bekomme.
Ein Bekannter fährt sie seit Jahren und hatte noch keine Probleme



Aninaj schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe lange mit mir gerungen, ob ich das bezahlen mag, aber meine Reverb nervt mich und die KS ist auch ned viel besser und alle sagen die Revive kann's besser. Nun muss sie sich beweisen.



Bitte gebt dann mal ein paar Infos ob sie wirklich so gut ist wie ihr Ruf 
Durch ihre geringe Einbauhöhe hab ich sie auch für mein Fully auf dem Schirm, sobald die Giant-Stütze wieder Ärger macht (hat jetzt ihre letzte Runde beim Händler, weil grade noch Garantie/Kulanz drauf war)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (18. April 2018)

Drahteseli schrieb:


> Bitte gebt dann mal ein paar Infos ob sie wirklich so gut ist wie ihr Ruf
> Durch ihre geringe Einbauhöhe hab ich sie auch für mein Fully auf dem Schirm, sobald die Giant-Stütze wieder Ärger macht (hat jetzt ihre letzte Runde beim Händler, weil grade noch Garantie/Kulanz drauf war)



Ich hab die Revive 185 seit letzten Herbst und bin total begeistert. Funktion ist einfach sahnig. Kein Hakeln, kein Schnappen, kein Wackeln wie bei vielen anderen Remotestützen. Bedienkräfte sind sehr gering, man kann ohne Kraft neben dem Rad stehend mit zwei Fingern die Stütze runterschieben. Bei anderen Remotestützen kenne ich das so, dass ich mich mit vollem Gewicht auf den Sattel lehnen muss. Den Triggy finde ich auch super in puncto Ergonomie und Optik.
Das Microvalve scheint seine Funktion hervorragend zu erfüllen. Ich weiß zwar wie ich die Stütze absichtlich dazu bringen kann Luft zu ziehen, aber im normalen Betrieb (Fahren, Rad im Auto transportieren, Rad auf dem Rücken tragen) ist mir das noch nie passiert. Bei der Revive 1.0 gab es ja teilweise Berichte, dass man nervig oft entlüften muss, bei der Revive 2.0 kein Thema mehr.
Auch Minusgrade im Winter hat sie anstandslos überstanden.

Wie sie sich auf lange Zeit schlägt kann ich dann natürlich erst in 2-3 Jahren sagen  aber da bin ich ganz zuversichtlich, vor allem weil man ja die Wartung sogar selber machen kann.

Bei kleinen Rahmengrößen muss man natürlich gut messen und durchrechnen welche Stützenlänge passt, weil die 185mm Version echt lang ist und auch sehr tief im Rahmen versenkt werden will. Aufgrund der geringen Aufbauhöhe ist es zwar obenraus oft unproblematischer als mit anderen höher aufbauenden Stützen, aber die Position des Stealth-Lochs im Rahmen könnte es einem durchaus versauen. Mein Mann würde die 185mm Revive in seinem Größe S Fully z.B. nicht unterkriegen. Obenraus hätte er zwar dicke Platz für die 185mm Hub, aber das Stealth-Loch ist an seinem Rahmen viel zu hoch angebracht, so dass er die Stütze für eine korrekte Sitzhöhe bis unterhalb das Stealth-Lochs reinschieben müsste. Ein "Knick" im Sitzrohr könnte auch problematisch werden. Also vor dem Kauf nicht nur den Sattelauszug/Hub beachten, sondern immer auch erst den Rahmen gründlich vermessen (Position Stealth-Loch, Max Einschubtiefe der Sattelstütze im Sitzrohr). Technische Zeichnungen mit allen relevanten Maßen gibt's auf der Bikeyoke Homepage.


----------



## Drahteseli (18. April 2018)

Danke schön für dein Feedback Scylla 
Das klingt schon Mal sehr postiv

Ich habe das 125mm Modell ins Auge gefasst, weil das in meinem XS Rahmen mit Knick grade so passen sollte. Von verschiedenen anderen Herstellern passen sonst nur die mit 100mm Hub.
Da bleibt zu hoffen, dass die alte Stütze solange hält bis das Geld für die Bikejoke übrig ist


----------



## greenhorn-biker (23. April 2018)

Freu mich Grad wie Schnitzel [emoji4]

Neuer Laufradsatz für den Crosser, ich "brauche" ihn zwar nicht unbedingt [emoji56] aber war echt ein Schnäppchen! 

Dank "veralteter Technik/Standard" hab ich einen top Laufradsatz bekommen, aus einem Neurad ausgebaut (kein einziger Kratzer zu sehen!) .

1mm breiter als die alten (bis 2,35er Reifen zugelassen), gute 250g leichter, 370 er Naben, tubeless fähig und bis 120kg freigegeben [emoji106]

Jetzt hab ich einen Satz für Straße und einen für Gelände [emoji6]









Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aninaj (23. April 2018)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich einen Satz für Straße und einen für Gelände [emoji6]



 Habe ich auch so, wobei ich den Geländesatz lieber fahre, da habe ich immer alle Möglichkeiten und kann spontan noch in den Wald abbiegen


----------



## greenhorn-biker (23. April 2018)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Habe ich auch so, wobei ich den Geländesatz lieber fahre, da habe ich immer alle Möglichkeiten und kann spontan noch in den Wald abbiegen


Keine sorge hab den "Straßensatz" schon so gewählt dass man auch mal abbiegen kann wenn es trocken ist [emoji12]

Fahre vorne von Conti den Cyclocross Speed und hinten den Grand Prix 4 Seasons auch von Conti. 
Vorne immerhin noch ein bisschen restgrip und hinten dann wenigstens nicht gleich platt [emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## IndianaWalross (31. Mai 2018)

Nachdem ich schon meine Shorts und meinen Lenker vergessen hab, hier mal meine neuen Racecaps von Aero Tech Designs Cyclewear


----------



## Aninaj (31. Mai 2018)

Das erste schaut ja schon ein wenig gruselig aus. Aber wenn du sowas schon nutzt, hab ich mal ne blöde Frage, wozu genau benutzt man sowas? Ich hab zum radeln immer nen Helm auf...


----------



## Sickgirl (31. Mai 2018)

Die zieht man unter den Helm, allerdings unter den Strassenhelm. Bei den MTB Helmen mit Visier ist sie ja auch witzlos.

Schutz vor Sonne, oder auch bei kühlen Wetter, Regen geht nicht so auf die Brille. Bei Nachtfahrten finde ich sie auch ganz angenehm, ist da ein ganz tauglicher Schutz bei Gegenverkehr mit Blendgranaten.


----------



## IndianaWalross (31. Mai 2018)

Sickgirl hat den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. 
Hab noch ein schwarzes von Endura. Dachte mir etwas Abwechslung kann nicht schaden. Zudem fand ich das Design ganz witzig und mal was anderes als die ganzen 0815 Caps. 

Und zugeben, ein wenig Hipstertum und auffallen-wollen war auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (31. Mai 2018)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Die zieht man unter den Helm, allerdings unter den Strassenhelm. Bei den MTB Helmen mit Visier ist sie ja auch witzlos.
> 
> Schutz vor Sonne, oder auch bei kühlen Wetter, Regen geht nicht so auf die Brille. Bei Nachtfahrten finde ich sie auch ganz angenehm, ist da ein ganz tauglicher Schutz bei Gegenverkehr mit Blendgranaten.



 Ich fahre auch Rennrad mit einem Helm mit Visier ... daher habe ich da noch nie etwas vermisst. Und wenn ich Rennrad fahre ist es meist so warm, dass ich auch nicht mehr als den Helm auf dem Kopf haben möchte. 

Aber kenne Radler, die tragen auch im Hochsommer noch Buffs unterm Helm, ich würde da eingehen. Hab immer Hitzestau am Kopf, daher bin ich froh um jedes „Loch“ im Helm, dass ein wenig Kühlung bietet, daher würde ich gar nicht auf die Idee kommen da noch was darunter zu ziehen 

Regenschutz fände ich allerdings interessant, zumindest wenn es kühler ist. Aber bringt es viel mehr als das Visier am Helm?


----------



## Sickgirl (1. Juni 2018)

Wenn es richtig heiß ist kann man die Mütze auch nass machen, das ist ganz angenehm. Aber ich fahre auf dem Rennrad auch keinen Helm mit Visier genauso wenig wie MTB Pedale.


----------



## xxxT (1. Juni 2018)

ich fahre auch keinen helm ,aber dafür plattformpedale.
aso ,sattel und sattelstütze für die stadt.möhre macht n fuffi, aus der bucht gefischt 
foto vllt. wenns denn da ist


----------



## lucie (1. Juni 2018)

Ich bin mit dem Renner MTB-Pedale und mit Helm mit Visier gefahren. Habe nichts vermisst oder fühlte mich damit unwohl. Wenn das andere Rennradfahrer unterwegs amüsiert hat, war es mir total schnurz. Optisch? Klar sieht das irgendwie grottig aus, aber jeder wie er mag.

Klickpedale wollte ich da nicht dranhaben, wollte mir die Trittperformance beim MTB-Fahren nicht versauen. Wenn man erst einmal an Klickies geschnallt ist und sich daran gewöhnt hat, vergisst man im Gelände ab und an, sich in bestimmten Situationen richtig mit den Schuhen in den Pedalen zu "verkrallen". Runder Tritt funktioniert auch mit Flatpedalen, "Ziehen" ebenso.

Solche Caps sind schon sinnvoll, für mich aber nicht unterm Helm, eher in der Eisdiele , wenn man mitten in der Sonne sitzt, das Visier eben als Sonnenschutz. Dafür könnte es aber ein wenig größer bzw. länger sein, passen dann aber sicher immer noch in die Trikottasche.


----------



## Punella (1. Juni 2018)

Hallo
Bringt denn ein Regenschutz für den Helm was?
Ich fahre noch nicht so lange MTB aber im Sommer geht es auf einer mehrtägigen Tour und da können dann ja auch mal Regentage dabei sein.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (1. Juni 2018)

Ja, bringt sehr viel. Meine Regenjacke hat zwar ne Kapuze, das schränkt aber das Sichtfeld nach hinten unangenehm ein, weswegen ich die auf dem Fahrrad nie nutze. Mit dem Regenschutz für den Helm ist das wesentlich entspannter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (1. Juni 2018)

Punella schrieb:


> Hallo
> Bringt denn ein Regenschutz für den Helm was?
> Ich fahre noch nicht so lange MTB aber im Sommer geht es auf einer mehrtägigen Tour und da können dann ja auch mal Regentage dabei sein.



Dafür hab ich immer Duschhauben dabei. Sind super klein, wiegen fast nix und wenn man sie pfleglich behandelt halten sie auch ein paar mal.


----------



## Punella (1. Juni 2018)

Danke 
Das ist eine gute Idee. 
Gerade da bei einer mehrtägigen Tour jedes Gramm zählt


----------



## Aninaj (1. Juni 2018)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Wenn es richtig heiß ist kann man die Mütze auch nass machen, das ist ganz angenehm. Aber ich fahre auf dem Rennrad auch keinen Helm mit Visier genauso wenig wie MTB Pedale.



Das hab ich mal mit einem Buff probiert. Hat 5 min gekühlt und dann hatte ich wieder Hitzestau... dann lieber nen Helm mit Visier.  

Versteh auch ned, warum ein Rennradhelm kein Visier haben sollte ? Wegen dem eventuell etwas erhöhten Luftwiderstand? Dann lieber 3 sec langsamer und nen Sonnenschutz ohne Hitzebirne


----------



## Silvermoon (1. Juni 2018)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Dafür hab ich immer Duschhauben dabei. Sind super klein, wiegen fast nix und wenn man sie pfleglich behandelt halten sie auch ein paar mal.



Dito! 
Hab ich auch immer mit dabei....


----------



## Deleted 454842 (1. Juni 2018)

Sind die paar Gramm Unterschied so entscheidend, dass es ein Wegwerfartikel sein muss? Ich geh jetzt Sonntag auf eine längere MTB Tour und wäre nie auf die Idee gekommen, dass sowas wie ein an sich schon sehr leichter Regenschutz für den Helm schon kontrovers ist.


----------



## Sickgirl (1. Juni 2018)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Das hab ich mal mit einem Buff probiert. Hat 5 min gekühlt und dann hatte ich wieder Hitzestau... dann lieber nen Helm mit Visier.
> 
> Versteh auch ned, warum ein Rennradhelm kein Visier haben sollte ? Wegen dem eventuell etwas erhöhten Luftwiderstand? Dann lieber 3 sec langsamer und nen Sonnenschutz ohne Hitzebirne



Ich hatte letztes Jahr einen Unfall und bin mit dem Gesicht frontal auf den Asphalt geknallt. Der Helm ist vorne in der Stirn gesprungen. Ich möchte nicht wissen was mit einem Visier dort passiert wäre. Ich habe mal vor ein paar Jahren eine Radlerin getroffen mit vielen Narben im Gesicht. Der hat bei so einem Unfall das zerbrechende Visier das Gesicht zerschnitten


----------



## herbert2010 (1. Juni 2018)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Ich hatte letztes Jahr einen Unfall und bin mit dem Gesicht frontal auf den Asphalt geknallt. Der Helm ist vorne in der Stirn gesprungen. Ich möchte nicht wissen was mit einem Visier dort passiert wäre. Ich habe mal vor ein paar Jahren eine Radlerin getroffen mit vielen Narben im Gesicht. Der hat bei so einem Unfall das zerbrechende Visier das Gesicht zerschnitten


Verstellbare Visire klappen hoch


----------



## Sickgirl (1. Juni 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Verstellbare Visire klappen hoch



Auch bei diesen CC Helmen und wenn der Impact schlagartig von vorne kommt?

Na ja, ich bin froh es nicht ausprobiert zu haben und fahre weiterhin auf dem Rennrad keinen MTB Helm, Baggy Shorts und MTB Pedale.

Ich weiß ja nicht ob das eurer Rücken mit macht, aber ich fahre auch längere Strecken im Unterlenker, da würde mich das Visier doch sehr einschränken genauso wie diese Rennfahrermützen.


----------



## Perlenkette (1. Juni 2018)

Es gibt die Duschhauben tatsächlich zur Mehrfachverwendung - von Vaude und auch noch farbig verziert.......


----------



## Deleted 454842 (1. Juni 2018)

Uuuuh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (1. Juni 2018)

#Helmet Raincover oder Helmregenüberzug


----------



## Deleted 454842 (1. Juni 2018)

Ich war "damals" leider auf dem "Farben sind böse"-Trip in Bezug auf Klamotten, und das aktuelle von Vaude wird mich wahrscheinlich überleben.   Nur für mehr Farbe wird's dann doch kein Neues.


----------



## IndianaWalross (3. Juni 2018)

Mit Visier in Rennhaltung seh ich nix mehr - ausser dem Visier. Wer nur Oberlenker fährt merkt das vielleicht nicht so? Ist ja auch egal, soll jeder tragen wie er/sie/es kann und mag.
Mich störts Cap nicht beim fahren, warum auch dafür wurde es ja gemacht, um es unterm Helm - ok oder solo - zu tragen?


----------



## scylla (3. Juni 2018)

Jep, das Visier behindert schlicht und einfach die Sicht wenn man gestreckt/tief auf dem Rad sitzt (vor allem im Unterlenkergriff bergab). Deswegen habe ich an meinem Rennradhelm auch kein Visier dran. Ganz einfacher praktischer Grund, die Optik wäre mir schnurz.


----------



## Schwimmer (4. Juni 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Jep, das Visier behindert schlicht und einfach die Sicht wenn man gestreckt/tief auf dem Rad sitzt (vor allem im Unterlenkergriff bergab). Deswegen habe ich an meinem Rennradhelm auch kein Visier dran. Ganz einfacher praktischer Grund, die Optik wäre mir schnurz.



" ... Unterlenkergriff ...",   wer macht denn so 'was freiwillig ...   
Man sollte schon schauen, dass man ordentlich auf dem Rad sitzt ...


----------



## scylla (4. Juni 2018)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Man sollte schon schauen, dass man ordentlich auf dem Rad sitzt ...



Natürlich. Haare kämmen und Trikot glatt streichen vor der Radtour muss schon sein


----------



## IndianaWalross (5. Juni 2018)

Also seit ich den Ritchey Venturemax hab, fahr ich dauernd Unterlenker...  Bergauf, Bergab... und manchmal, bei Wind, auch einfach so


----------



## Schwimmer (5. Juni 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Natürlich. Haare kämmen und Trikot glatt streichen vor der Radtour muss schon sein



Nein nein, das meine ich nicht ... 
Ich meine, die doch erheblich gestreckte Liegeposition auf dem Dünnrohrrad gegenüber einer doch deutliche entspannteren auf dem Mountainbike ...


----------



## Silvermoon (28. Juni 2018)

ENDLICH eine Flasche inkl. Halterung - FIDLOCK BOTTLE TWIST - gefunden, die auch in XS - Rahmendreiecke passt....z.B. in mein Canyon
Hat zwar nur ein Fassungsvermögen von 450 ml, aber besser wie nix.
Rastet selbständig magnetisch ein und ist extra für besonders enge Rahmendrreiecke gedacht ..... perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Miss Geschick* (3. August 2018)

Von mir gibt's auch mal wieder ein paar neue Einkäufe 
Nun muss nur noch der neue Rahmen kommen dann kann ich anfangen mit dem Umbau


----------



## niceann (4. August 2018)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Von mir gibt's auch mal wieder ein paar neue Einkäufe
> Nun muss nur noch der neue Rahmen kommen dann kann ich anfangen mit dem Umbau
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 759117
> Anhang anzeigen 759118


Viel Spaß mit den Bremsen


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (4. August 2018)

niceann schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit den Bremsen



Danke 
Ich kenne die ja vom Rad meines Freundes. Und hab jetzt beschlossen an den neuen Rahmen kommt dann auch eine


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (4. August 2018)

@*Miss Geschick* welcher Rahmen wird es denn?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (4. August 2018)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> @*Miss Geschick* welcher Rahmen wird es denn?


Ich weiß es schon


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (4. August 2018)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> @*Miss Geschick* welcher Rahmen wird es denn?



Ein G16 von Nicolai. Ich hatte beim MaiBike das Problem dass ich die neue Geometrie ausführlich testen konnte 
Und nun muss mein Ion 16 Rahmen leider weichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (4. August 2018)

niceann schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit den Bremsen



...wie jetzt, Schlechtwetterbremsen???


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (4. August 2018)

lucie schrieb:


> ...wie jetzt, Schlechtwetterbremsen???



Ne, aber Bremsen die bremsen und nicht rubbeln  Und optisch finde ich die auch ganz gut


----------



## Martina H. (4. August 2018)

... und nur im Dunklen gefahren werden dürfen...


----------



## lucie (4. August 2018)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/direttissima-verblasst.871898/

Bremsen wird sie schon, aber die lange Wartezeit und die generelle Preis- und Lieferpolitik sind schon der Hammer. Bestelle jetzt und erhalte Deine Wunschbremse evtl. in 6 Wochen, oder 3 Monaten, oder vielleicht in 6. Und immer liegt die Lieferverzögerung an den Anderen: Eloxierer nicht zuverlässig, Eloxal nicht stimmig... - Fehler liegen aber nie bei TS. Wollte sie mir auch mal zulegen, war mir dann aber zu blöd und zu teuer. Der hier im Forum anwesende Herr TS hat doch einem User, der wohl nur um einen Nullring gebeten hat, tatsächlich darauf hingewiesen, das der Mindestbestellwert bei 25,00 Euronen liegt.
Geht's noch?
Als ich Kaufinteresse bei einem Telefonat angemeldet hatte und den Wunsch äußerte, das ich gern die werkzeuglose Hebelweitenverstellung haben wollte (also einfach zwei Rändelschräubchen statt der Inbusschrauben), kostet das gleich fett Kohle mehr - und dann konnte man mir zu den Lieferterminen garnix Konkretes sagen. Nö, Danke, die Saint tut's dann für mich auch, ist zwar nicht so edel, kostet aber im Katastrophenfall nicht die Welt.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (4. August 2018)

Ich hatte das Glück und hab durch Zufall erfahren dass in Mainz ein Händler die auf Lager hat. Die in schwarz war leider schon weg. Die purple war noch da. Da hat der Sattel auch eine leicht abweichende Farbe. Dafür hab ich dann aber auch 200 Euro weniger zahlen müssen und sie deswegen auch genommen 

Das mit den Hebeln die verblassen stimmt. Unsere blaue Direttissima hat auch verblasste Hebel


----------



## Deleted 454842 (21. August 2018)

Neuanschaffung Marke Kleinigkeit, aber egal, ich mag den neuen Farbtupfer.  Hatte die Griffe (Ergon GA2) vorher in schwarz, bin super mit klargekommen und die alten sind jetzt zum Trekkingrad weitergewandert.


----------



## Schwimmer (21. August 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Neuanschaffung Marke Kleinigkeit, aber egal, ich mag den neuen Farbtupfer.  Hatte die Griffe (Ergon GA2) vorher in schwarz, bin super mit klargekommen und die alten sind jetzt zum Trekkingrad weitergewandert.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 764753



Sind das dann die passenden Radiletten dazu


----------



## Deleted 454842 (21. August 2018)

Das sind btw tatsächlich meine Sommertrailschuhe, bisher machen die allen Unsinn mit und funktionieren genial mit Flats.


----------



## Schwimmer (21. August 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Das sind btw tatsächlich meine Sommertrailschuhe, bisher machen die allen Unsinn mit und funktionieren genial mit Flats.



So so, Unsinn machst Du also ...


----------



## IndianaWalross (23. Oktober 2018)

Bin nun "fidlocked" 










2 Halter im Rahmen und 2 an der Gabel. Wenn ich mit Rahmentasche unterwegs bin, wandern die Flaschen einfach an die Gabel. Für den Winter gabs noch den Uni Connector dazu, so kann ich immerhin eine meiner Camelbak Thermoflaschen weiterhin nutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scubasigi_73 (9. Dezember 2018)

Ich frrreeeuu mich!

Shimano XTR BR-M9120:


----------



## Drahteseli (17. Dezember 2018)

Letzte Woche kam mein Weihnachtsgeschenk für mich 



Mein Geschenk beinhaltet ein paar warme Handschuhe (falls es doch Winter wird), eine neue Lampe ( die alte war einmal zu oft runter gefallen), ein neues Schloß für mein verbliebenes Rad  und das tollste:
Eine neue Variostütze fürs Fully, damit biken wieder Spaß macht 

Nach ewiger Grübelei hat es sich gelohnt.
Die Kind Shock Stütze baut so lang wie die alte von Giant, hat aber 2,5 cm mehr Hub und ist hoffentlich nicht so oft kaputt 



Adios Schnellspanner und "Lieblingsstütze"￼ 

Nach fast 3h fummeln wegen der tollen Innenverlegung war es dann auch geschafft


----------



## M_on_Centurion (18. Dezember 2018)

Tschüss 3-fach, hallo 2-fach


----------



## lucie (18. Dezember 2018)

War einfach schon?


----------



## swindle (18. Dezember 2018)

M_on_Centurion schrieb:


> Tschüss 3-fach, hallo 2-fach
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 806005



ich hätte noch 2fach xt-Trigger rumliegen...


----------



## lucie (18. Dezember 2018)

M_on_Centurion schrieb:


> Tschüss 3-fach, hallo 2-fach
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 806005





M_on_Centurion schrieb:


> Tschüss 3-fach, hallo 2-fach
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 806005



Ist das beabsichtigt? Wenn ich das richtig sehe, liegt da eine 9-fach Kassette. Finde die Kombi 24/38 bei den KB jetzt auch nicht so sinnvoll. Warum dann nicht gleich auf 2x11-fach umrüsten?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (18. Dezember 2018)

Ich denke so muss sie nur die verschleißteile auswechseln 

Ich fahre momentan 24/34 vorne, wobei mir 34 schon etwas zu kurz ist, ich möchte aber auch nicht auf die 24 verzichten. Von daher kann ich die Übersetzung schon nachvollziehen 

Andernfalls müsste ja Shifter und Schaltwerk neu


----------



## lucie (18. Dezember 2018)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Ich denke so muss sie nur die verschleißteile auswechseln
> 
> Ich fahre momentan 24/34 vorne, wobei mir 34 schon etwas zu kurz ist, ich möchte aber auch nicht auf die 24 verzichten. Von daher kann ich die Übersetzung schon nachvollziehen
> 
> Andernfalls müsste ja Shifter und Schaltwerk neu



Na sicher müssten dann auch noch Shifter und Schaltwerk getauscht werden, macht dann aber den Kohl auch nicht mehr fett. Man wäre auf jeden Fall flexibler, auch wenn sich bei 2-fach oft einige Übersetzungen überschneiden.

24/34 oder 24/36 finde ich passender am MTB. Fahre an meinem Doitallbike (<9,5 Kilo), also auf Straße und im Gelände, 1x11-fach mit 32er KB und kann bei 32-10 bergab noch ganz gut mittreten. In der Ebene schaffe ich das nur mit fettem Rückenwind. Wozu also immer diese riesigen Kettenblätter??? Beim Renner mit einem Gewicht um die 8,5 Kilo vielleicht auch noch ok, da er sich ja einfach leichter beschleunigen und die aufgebaute Geschwindigkeit kraftsparender halten lässt (man sitzt ja auch etwas windschnittiger auf dem Renner als auf einem MTB). Aber bei einem Bike >11/12 Kilo, äh - ihr müsst alle Oberschenkel wie ein Bahnradler oder Eisschnellläufer haben.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (18. Dezember 2018)

lucie schrieb:


> 24/34 oder 24/36 finde ich passender am MTB. Fahre an meinem Doitallbike (<9,5 Kilo), also auf Straße und im Gelände, 1x11-fach mit 32er KB und kann bei 32-10 bergab noch ganz gut mittreten. In der Ebene schaffe ich das nur mit fettem Rückenwind. Wozu also immer diese riesigen Kettenblätter??? Beim Renner mit einem Gewicht um die 8,5 Kilo vielleicht auch noch ok, da er sich ja einfach leichter beschleunigen und die aufgebaute Geschwindigkeit kraftsparender halten lässt (man sitzt ja auch etwas windschnittiger auf dem Renner als auf einem MTB). Aber bei einem Bike >11/12 Kilo, äh - ihr müsst alle Oberschenkel wie ein Bahnradler oder Eisschnellläufer haben.


Also ich trete ungern hohe trittfrequenzen, ich weiß ökonomie und blabla . Mir geht dann nämlich der Puls durch die Decke 
Wohlfühlbereich ist so bei 75 und bei 85 ist eigentlich schon Schluss und damit ist man natürlich in der Geschwindigkeit limitiert.

Ich frag mich eher warum man einem Crosser ein 50er verbauen muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (18. Dezember 2018)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Ich frag mich eher warum man einem Crosser ein 50er verbauen muss



Das frag ich mich allerdings auch.


----------



## M_on_Centurion (18. Dezember 2018)

Ich wollte ja zuerst 2x10 nehmen, die 2x9-Kombi hab ich hier im Forum als Tipp gefunden, haben wohl einige auch so und sind zufrieden. 
Mit der Kombi habe ich jetzt zwar weniger Endgeschwindigkeit, komme aber etwas leichter den Berg hoch. Passt also für meinen Einsatzbereich. 
Ich bau das jetzt mal so um und wenn‘s mir nicht taugt, mach ich was anderes.  Ist ja eh eine Anti-Langeweile-Bastellei.


----------



## Lenka K. (18. Dezember 2018)

lucie schrieb:


> Oberschenkel wie ein Bahnradler


Kann sein . Nee, eigentlich Alpinrennläuferin .

Ich war mit einem 3x9, 11-34/22-33-44 am glücklichsten, mit 44/11 schaffte ich mit dem MTB in der Ebene um die 40 km/h, was manchmal ganz praktisch war. Bei Hobbyrennen, klar, aber auch um nach einer Tour den Zug zu erwischen .

Am aktuellen Rad (alles 26) hab' ich 3x10, 11-36/24-32-42, ist auch OK, aber für mich gegenüber 3x9 kein Fortschritt.

Jetzt bin ich gespannt, wie's beim neuen Radl (27.5) mit 12fach 11-50/30 wird, aber da plane ich keine längeren Flachetappen . Ich finde erst mit 12fach 11-50 gibt's (theoretisch ) wirklich eine vernünftige Bandbreite, die auch Bergtauglich ist. Schau mer mal, ob sich's in der Praxis bestätigt!


----------



## lucie (19. Dezember 2018)

Soll ja auch jede mit dem glücklich werden, womit sie sich am wohlsten fühlt.

Diese Schaltorgien mit 3x9, 2x9, dann 2x10 gingen mir irgendwann auf die Nerven. Einfach ist einfach und für mich mit 26 - 10/42 am MTB alpen- und mittelgebirgstauglich. 40km/h gehen auch mit 32-10/42 (ohne Hamsterradgefühl) - wir reden ja hier nicht von einem 40er Schnitt! Wann nutzt ihr denn so ein 38er oder gar 42er Kettenblatt in Kombination mit einem 10er/11er Ritzel?
Wohl doch eher bergab, in der Ebene vielleicht noch bei gutem Rückenwind, und wenn ihr das dann noch im Gelände tretet - dann alle Achtung.  Dann bin ich wohl ziemlich in die Jahre gekommen und meine Leistungskurve ist ein Downhill.


----------



## Martina H. (19. Dezember 2018)

Nur weil Du keinen Bums in den Beinen hast ist Deine Lernkurve doch kein Downhill und alt bist Du auch (noch) nicht - hast halt *einfach* nur nicht alle Gurken im Glas


----------



## lucie (19. Dezember 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Nur weil Du keinen Bums in den Beinen hast ist Deine Lernkurve doch kein Downhill und alt bist Du auch (noch) nicht - hast halt *einfach* nur nicht alle Gurken im Glas



Ok, vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass ich ständig Luftverlust bei meiner 11-fach Kette habe. Weiss auch nicht, woran das liegen könnte.
Einer 'ne Idee? Vermute ja, dass ich einfach zu viele Gurken fahre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (28. Dezember 2018)

Heute unterwegs gewesen mit Weihnachtsgeschenken. 
Zum einen mit neuem Rücklicht, mit dem man(n) mich nie überraschen kann. Dafür konnte er mich aber mit dem anderen Geschenk überraschen.
Echt unbeschreiblich die Gesichter der restlichen Familie, wenn man das Geschenk vom Ehemann auspackt und sich freut: "Oh, Netz-Unterwäsche! Die probiere ich gleich an!" 


 





Heute dann das Thermounterhemd im Einsatz erprobt:
 
Hält echt schön warm.


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. Dezember 2018)

Ja, ja, einen Klassiker zu Weihnachten! Dessous!


----------



## Perlenkette (29. Dezember 2018)

Biker-Dessous

Mein Mann hat mir u.a. eine Arbeitshose geschenkt-  für alle Schrauber-Fälle


----------



## Deleted 454842 (18. Januar 2019)

Der letzte gelbe Akzent ist eingetroffen. 




 



Ich mag Pink wirklich sehr, aber das Farbschema sagt mir doch mehr zu. 
Außerdem kann ich dann so tun, als wäre das mit dem Maxxislogo Absicht.


----------



## scylla (19. Januar 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Außerdem kann ich dann so tun, als wäre das mit dem Maxxislogo Absicht.



Kleine Randanmerkung: Obacht mit Maxxis Reifen bei Minusgraden. Alle Maxxis-Gummimischungen weicher als 60a (also MaxxTerra, MaxxGrip, Supertacky, ...) werden bei Temperaturen unter 0° hart wie ein Eisblock. Je weicher die Mischung im Normalzustand, desto härter wird sie bei Frost. Hat dann erstens keinen Grip mehr, zweitens Rollwiderstand wie die Sau, und drittens überleben die Reifen das nicht lang (werden auf Dauer rissig, und im Extremfall brechen ganze Stücke aus den Stollen aus)


----------



## Deleted 454842 (20. Januar 2019)

Schön 
Gibt es vernünftige Alternativen bei 2.5-2.6-Reifen?


----------



## scylla (20. Januar 2019)

Wintertauglich ist das Gummi von Michelin (MagiX - bedingt, wird recht hart aber reißt nicht aus oder geht kaputt, GumX- gut, GumX3D - gut), Specialized (Gripton - gut) und Conti (BlackChili - sehr gut). Da weiß ich es aus persönlicher Erfahrung. Schwalbe behauptet, dass die neuen Addix Gummis auch Frostfest wären, allerdings hab ich da von Leuten die sie fahren auch schon gegenteiliges gehört.
Ich mag meine Maxxis Reifen trotzdem... kommen halt für den Winter in die Ecke und dürfen dann erst wieder im Frühjahr drauf


----------



## herbert2010 (20. Januar 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Wintertauglich ist das Gummi von Michelin (MagiX - bedingt, wird recht hart aber reißt nicht aus oder geht kaputt, GumX- gut, GumX3D - gut), Specialized (Gripton - gut) und Conti (BlackChili - sehr gut). Da weiß ich es aus persönlicher Erfahrung. Schwalbe behauptet, dass die neuen Addix Gummis auch Frostfest wären, allerdings hab ich da von Leuten die sie fahren auch schon gegenteiliges gehört.
> Ich mag meine Maxxis Reifen trotzdem... kommen halt für den Winter in die Ecke und dürfen dann erst wieder im Frühjahr drauf


Die schwalbe Addix bleiben auch schön weich wie die contis ..

Lg


----------



## Votec Tox (21. Januar 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Kleine Randanmerkung: Obacht mit Maxxis Reifen bei Minusgraden. Alle Maxxis-Gummimischungen weicher als 60a (also MaxxTerra, MaxxGrip, Supertacky, ...) werden bei Temperaturen unter 0° hart wie ein Eisblock. Je weicher die Mischung im Normalzustand, desto härter wird sie bei Frost. Hat dann erstens keinen Grip mehr, zweitens Rollwiderstand wie die Sau, und drittens überleben die Reifen das nicht lang (werden auf Dauer rissig, und im Extremfall brechen ganze Stücke aus den Stollen aus)



Wohl wahr:





Maxxis mit der weichen Gummimischung 42a.
Und dann der absurde Rollwiderstand bei Minusgraden, bergab muß man treten...
Auf Schneepiste sind sie aber Dank ihrer langen Stollen und des großen Freischnitts klasse.

Auf Trails ohne Schnee fahre ich bei Minusgraden (und auch bei Plusgraden) Contireifen mit Black Chili.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (10. Februar 2019)

Gestern kam die Southpaw für meine Variostütze an, die entsprechend den Basishebel ersetzen sollte. Installation hat gut geklappt, allerdings werde ich sie wahrscheinlich wieder zurückschicken, weil ich durch Zufall über etwas viel besseres gestolpert bin. Nennt sich Wolf Tooth Remote und kann direkt an der Bremse befestigt werden. Zudem sieht die Installation um Welten einfacher aus, da das Kabel zum Hebel hingeführt wird und nicht von dort aus weg zur Stütze, um dann den perfekten Abstand zwischen Außenhülle und Verbindungsstück zur Stütze finden zu müssen, damit alles funktioniert. Kann auch sein, dass das Nachteile hat, weil das Kabel dann halt logisch geklemmt wird, statt durch das Endstück eines Innenzugs gehalten zu werden, aber das gibts ja auch an anderer Stelle am Bike und klappt ja auch.
Werd die Southpaw eh erst zurückschicken, wenn ich die Wolf Tooth Remote ausprobiert hab, aber letztere macht einfach einen verdammt guten Eindruck.
Ist zwar grade fürchterliches try&error, aber wenigstens bin ich noch innerhalb aller Rückgabefristen darauf gestoßen.

Als nächstes werde ich dann mal mit meinem Vermieter bequatschen, wie er mir meinen Kellerraum umbauen kann, dass alle Fahrräder plus Werkstatt reinpassen. Böcke und Ideen hat er zum Glück genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (10. Februar 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Zudem sieht die Installation um Welten einfacher aus, da das Kabel zum Hebel hingeführt wird und nicht von dort aus weg zur Stütze, um dann den perfekten Abstand zwischen Außenhülle und Verbindungsstück zur Stütze finden zu müssen, damit alles funktioniert. Kann auch sein, dass das Nachteile hat, weil das Kabel dann halt logisch geklemmt wird, statt durch das Endstück eines Innenzugs gehalten zu werden, aber das gibts ja auch an anderer Stelle am Bike und klappt ja auch.



Kapier ich nicht ganz? Wierum der Zug dran kommt (also ob an der Stütze oder am Hebel eingehängt wird) gibt doch die Stütze vor und der Hebel muss zu der vorgegebenen Logik passen!


----------



## Deleted 454842 (10. Februar 2019)

Die Frage ist, was du mit geklemmt meinst und was ich. 
Zumindest bei der Kindschock hat man ja ein Verbindungsstück, was eher an das Kabelende geschraubt wird, das Verbindungsstück wird dann in die Stütze eingehängt. Um die richtige Spannung zu bekommen, muss ich alles richtig ausmessen, weil ich eben nicht mehr wirklich korrigieren kann, sobald das Verbindungsstück verschraubt ist, weil am Kabellende an der Remote ja eine Endkappe sitzt. Beim Wolf Tooth funktioniert es genau umgekehrt, dh ich hänge das Verbindungsstück ein, korrigiere die Spannung am Hebel, klemm das Kabel fest und setz dann halt ne Endhülse auf das Kabel drauf, wenn alles eingestellt ist.

Ergibt das Sinn? Sachen vernünftig zu beschreiben ist absolut nicht meine Stärke, erst recht wenn ich mir teils wegen Begrifflichkeiten nicht sicher bin.


----------



## Martina H. (10. Februar 2019)

Die Spannung des Zuges kannst Du beim Southpaw Hebel über den Zugeinsteller einstellen.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (10. Februar 2019)

Ich hab trotzdem geflucht.  Wobei es nicht nur das ist, der andere Hebel soll um einiges wertiger. Wenn der trotzdem auf die eine andere andere Art und Weise mir nicht taugen sollte, dann behalt ich immer noch den Southpaw, der ist nämlich auch schon richtig toll.


----------



## lucie (10. Februar 2019)

Am Southpaw-Hebel kannst Du doch den Zug spannen! Die Züge werden aus dersleben Richtung in den Hebel geschoben, kann Deinen Ausführungen auch nicht so ganz folgen.

Der Southpaw ist total unauffällig und verrichtet seit Jahren seinen Dienst. Ich finde es aus Gründen der Ergonomie oft besser, wenn man die einzelnen Komponenten separat am Lenker verstellen kann, auch wenn das Cockpit dann nicht so aufgeräumt wirkt/ist. Sind die Remotehebel direkt mit der Bremshebelschelle verbunden, kann zwar der Winkel Hand-Bremse passen, aber der Winkel Daumen-Remotehebel ist voll für'n A...

Daher würde ich persönlich den Remotehebel immer mit eigener Schelle verbauen, ist bei Einfachschaltungen ja auch nicht das Problem. Gleiches gilt für den Shifter, den mag ich auch nicht mit an der Bremshebelschelle haben.


----------



## Martina H. (10. Februar 2019)

Ich habe auch schon mit zusammenhängenden Lösungen rumexperimentiert. Mir passt dann immer die Ergonomie der Hebel zueinander nicht. Sieht zwar schön aus so ein aufgeräumtes Cockpit, aber funktioniert bei meinen kleinen Händen nicht (zumindest nicht so, dass ich zufrieden bin). Die Aufnahme des Southpaws ist zwar ein bisschen fummelig, aber super flexibel in der Positionierung.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (10. Februar 2019)

@lucie 
Grundsätzlich muss das Kabel aber vor Installation schon ansatzweise die richtige Länge haben. Wobei ich mir die jetzt auch notieren werde, so für alle Fälle. 

@Martina H. 
Jupp, das wäre tatsächlich der Punkt, wobei es den auch mit Schelle gibt, dh wenn mir der Hebel grundsätzlich besser gefällt, aber die Befestigung am Bremshebel für mich nicht funktioniert, gibt es noch die normale Variante.
War jetzt auch eher Zufall, dass ich darauf gekommen bin, Dienstag weiß ich mehr.


----------



## scylla (10. Februar 2019)

Ah ok, got it.
Du willst unten die Tonne an den Zug klemmen, den in die Stütze einhängen, Stütze in den Rahmen, die Kabelage durch den Rahmen ziehen und dann oben am Hebel den Zug nochmal klemmen um die Stütze nicht nach dem Zugverlegen nochmal rausnehmen zu müssen.
Also Zug an Hebel und an Stütze geklemmt. Klar, so geht's auch, den Zug an beiden Enden klemmen wird schon funktionieren, wenn's einmal hält dann hält es auch zweimal.

Wär mir aber ehrlich gesagt nicht so furchtbar wichtig wierum das geht. Ich hab beides: die Revive wo der Zug an der Stütze geklemmt wird (so wie bei Kindshock) und die Oneup Dropper wo der Zug am Hebel geklemmt wird. Im Grunde genommen macht's keinen Unterschied, man macht das ja nur einmal, und ob ich ein einziges zusätzliches Mal die Stütze aus dem Rahmen ziehe...


----------



## lucie (10. Februar 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> @lucie
> Grundsätzlich muss das Kabel aber vor Installation schon ansatzweise die richtige Länge haben. Wobei ich mir die jetzt auch notieren werde, so für alle Fälle.
> 
> @Martina H.
> ...



Ich fahre aber keine KS mit intern verlegtem Zug. Ist mir zu nervig und das zusätzliche Kabel außen stört mich optisch wie technisch Null.
Habe die KS DX, die gibt es inzwischen auch mit 175mm Verstellweg.

Jetzt habe ich es gerafft - so sieht das aus, konnte das den Fotos auf den Onlineshopseiten nicht entnehmen, Dank Internetz folgendes Bild gefunden  :



Quasi den Zug von beiden Seiten her kappen (wenn überhaupt nötig - das interne Einhänggedöns am Schaltzug fixieren, Stütze auf die passende Höhe einstellen, Zug am Hebel passend kürzen - fertsch).

Für mich sind die intern verlegten Züge für die Sattelstützen eh totaler Firlefanz, je nach Ausführung der Rahmen. Entweder alles intern verlegt oder eben nix. Beim BFe muss z.B. der Zug für die Stütze auf dem Unterrohr verlegt werden, der andere sowie die Bremsleitung unter dem Oberrohr.  Was soll das??? Optisch voll der Brüller - Dank der externen KS-Anlenkung klemmen aktuell alle Züge/Leitungen unter dem Oberrohr, basta. Wenn's mal 'ne neue Stütze geben muss/wird kommt die DX mit 175mm ans Bike. Dazu muss ich nicht mal den Zug oder die Zughülle anpassen - alte Stütze raus, neue rein, alten Zug wieder einhängen, weiter geht's.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (10. Februar 2019)

Jupp, genau das. Ich sags ja, Beschreibungen und ich.... 

Intern isses bei mir auch nur bis zum Sattelrohr, ab da an verläuft das Kabel extern und dann auch wie dein BFe. Stört mich aber nicht, da die Kabel schwarz sind und deswegen eh nicht auffallen.
So wie ich es verstanden hatte, ist intern sinnvoll, weil die Steuerung der Stütze geschützter ist? Wobei ich dazu keine Peilung hab bezüglich externer Anlenkungen, weil mir direkt die interne wegen dem vorgebohrten Rahmen empfohlen wurde.


----------



## lucie (10. Februar 2019)

Funktioniert super, bisher noch nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## scylla (10. Februar 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Für mich sind die intern verlegten Züge für die Sattelstützen eh totaler Firlefanz, je nach Ausführung der Rahmen.



Bauhöhe Oneup 37mm (Stealth)
Bauhöhe Revive 42mm (Stealth)
Bauhöhe Kindshock DX 65mm (extern)
Bauhöhe Movelock 68mm (extern)
...


Praktisch gesehen halte ich auch wenig von intern verlegten Zügen. Aber wozu eine 2-3cm zu hohe "effektive Sitzrohrlänge" basteln nur um ein bisschen weniger Heckmeck mit einmal Zugverlegen zu haben (die Stützen mit viel Hub bei wenig Bauhöhe sind halt nunmal Stealth) 
Ich finde die Stütze muss passen, also Bauhöhe, Funktion, Haltbarkeit, Qualität, Preis. Wie das Kabel dann verlegt wird ist dann im Grunde genommen vollkommen unwichtig. Beim Fahren fällt's mir ja nicht auf...


----------



## lucie (10. Februar 2019)

Der Wolftooth-Hebel ist schon cool und macht durchaus Sinn. Frage mich gerade, warum die Hebel der jeweiligen Hersteller dann so sinnfrei konstruiert wurden. Da gibt es völlig verkorkste Schemata zum Verlegen und Kürzen der Züge, die unnötige Arbeitsschritte vorgeben, die es mit der Art des Wolftooth-Hebels garnicht erst geben würde (und ggf. auch anderer Herstellen - bin da nicht ganz auf dem Laufenden).

Am witzigsten finde ich folgende Methode: 






Was habe ich gelacht, und sowas bekommt auch noch einen Award... 
Die Stütze ist sackteuer und dann passt sie nicht mal in einen anderen Rahmen... - unfassbar...


----------



## scylla (10. Februar 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Am witzigsten finde ich folgende Methode:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ähm, die Eightpins ist eine "vollintegrierte" Sattelstütze. Ist doch klar, dass die nur in Rahmen passt, die darauf vorbereitet sind. Wie Steuersätze halt, es gibt die semiintegrierten mit zusätzlicher Lagerschale oder die vollintegrierten wo die Lager direkt reingelegt werden, und jedes passt nur zu den Rahmen die jeweils dafür vorgesehen sind. Deswegen lacht doch auch niemand über integrierte Steuersätze? 

Genau die Eightpins finde ich kein bisschen lächerlich, sondern tatsächlich mal einen sinnvollen Fortschritt. Wenn irgendwas witzig ist, dann ist das vielmehr das "herkömmliche" Konzept, ein Rohr in ein Rohr zuschieben und darin dann noch ein Rohr zu versenken. Wenn die integrierte Lösung dann das Gewicht senkt und mehr Hub ermöglicht, hat es auch noch einen praktischen Nutzen, und nicht nur einen theoretischen Sinn. Ich würde mir eher wünschen, dass mehr Hersteller auf den Zug mit der Eightpins Stütze aufspringen würden


----------



## lucie (10. Februar 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Bauhöhe Oneup 37mm (Stealth)
> Bauhöhe Revive 42mm (Stealth)
> Bauhöhe Kindshock DX 65mm (extern)
> Bauhöhe Movelock 68mm (extern)
> ...



Man beachte aber, dass bei entsprechender Sattelrorlänge bzw. -kürze  und Biegung des Sattelrohres die Bauhöhe schlussendlich auch nicht mehr die große Geige spielt. Man kann die Sattelstütze mit viel Hub und gerade bei interner Anlenkung nicht mal komplett versenken.
Könnte am Lapierre z.B. keine Revive mit 185 verbauen, würden mit Ach und Krach 160 gehen, bei der DX extern funkioniert die 175 auf jeden Fall. Am Cotic - k.A., habe ich noch nicht gemessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (10. Februar 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Ähm, die Eightpins ist eine "vollintegrierte" Sattelstütze. Ist doch klar, dass die nur in Rahmen passt die darauf vorbereitet sind. Wie Steuersätze halt, es gibt die semiintegrierten mit zusätzlicher Lagerschale oder die vollintegrierten wo die Lager direkt reingelegt werden, und jedes passt nur zu den Rahmen die jeweils dafür vorgesehen sind. Deswegen lacht doch auch niemand über integrierte Steuersätze?
> 
> Genau die Eightpins finde ich kein bisschen lächerlich sondern tatsächlich mal einen sinnvollen Fortschritt. Wenn irgendwas witzig ist, dann ist das vielmehr das "herkömmliche" Konzept, ein Rohr in ein Rohr zuschieben und darin dann noch ein Rohr zu versenken. Wenn die integrierte Lösung dann das Gewicht senkt und mehr Hub ermöglicht hat es auch noch einen praktischen Nutzen und nicht nur einen theoretischen Sinn. Ich würde mir eher wünschen, dass mehr Hersteller auf den Zug mit der Eightpins Stütze aufspringen würden



Die 8Pins kannst Du aber nicht einmal in einen anderen Liteville-Rahmen packen, wenn ich vom 301 in S auf ein 601 in S wechseln wollen würde, Pech gehabt, passt nicht.

Vollintegriert finde ich ja grundsätzlich sinnvoll, aber aktuell ist das doch total unausgegoren und ein finanzielles Fiasko...

Wenn ich einen Rahmen tausche und bestimmte Teile nicht mit auf den neuen übernehmen kann, seien es jetzt Lager für integrierte Steuersätze oder voll integrierte Sattelstützen etc., ist das nicht gerade nachhaltig gedacht. Wenn ich beispielsweise zwei unterschiedliche Rahmen fahre und bei einem hätte ich einen Defekt bei der Sattelstütze, schnappe ich mir einfach die aus dem anderen und alles passt. Solange alles funktioniert ist ja auch alles gut, aber wenn...


----------



## scylla (10. Februar 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Man beachte aber, dass bei entsprechender Sattelrorlänge bzw. -kürze  und Biegung des Sattelrohres die Bauhöhe schlussendlich auch nicht mehr die große Geige spielt. Man kann die Sattelstütze mit viel Hub und gerade bei interner Anlenkung nicht mal komplett versenken.
> Könnte am Lapierre z.B. keine Revive mit 185 verbauen, würden mit Ach und Krach 160 gehen, bei der DX extern funkioniert die 175 auf jeden Fall Am Cotic - k.A., habe ich noch nicht gemessen.



Das liegt aber an den Rahmenherstellern und nicht an den Sattelstützen. Aber da dank der langhubigen Sattelstützen nun immer mehr große Menschen (und nicht immer nur die paar kleinen) auch ein Problem mit Knicken in Sitzrohren und/oder zu hoch angebrachten Stealth-Löchern haben, könnte sich da ja so langsam mal was ändern 

Am BFe kann man die 185mm Revive nur auf 3,5cm runterschieben wenn man das original Stealth-Loch verwendet. Die 170er Oneup geht unter Verwendung des originalen Lochs auf 1,5cm runter (die ist allgemein kürzer). Wenn man einen Bohrer ansetzt geht's ganz runter  Das Problem ist am BFe nämlich nur, dass das Stealth-Loch zu hoch ist.



lucie schrieb:


> Vollintegriert finde ich ja grundsätzlich sinnvoll, aber aktuell ist das doch total unausgegoren und ein finanzielles Fiasko...



Nur Geduld, das wird schon irgendwann, einfach abwarten. Remotestützen und deren Kinderkrankheiten hab ich mir ja auch jahrelang schmunzelnd bei anderen angeschaut, bis die Sache so weit ausgereift und gut war, dass ich mich auch mal motiviert gefühlt habe, eine zu kaufen 
Irgendjemand muss halt mal damit anfangen sonst wird das nie was. Von daher sind die unausgereiften Dinger und deren Käufer viel wert für die Allgemeinheit die warten kann


----------



## Martina H. (10. Februar 2019)

... das Konzept der Eightpins mag ja sinnvoll sein und klar, dass die nur in einen entsprechend vorbereiteten Rahmen verbaut werden kann. Aber dass ich die (schweineteure) Stütze nicht nicht ein anderes (auch entsprechend vorbereitetes) Bike mitnehmen kann finde ich schon heftig (also, wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe kann sie nicht mal von Liteville zu Liteville mitgenommen werden)...


----------



## Martina H. (10. Februar 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Wenn man einen Bohrer ansetzt geht's ganz runter



... mal gut, dass das ein Stahlrahmen ist - trotzdem würde ich ungern einfach ein Loch in einen Rahmen bohren...



scylla schrieb:


> Nur Geduld, das wird schon irgendwann, einfach abwarten.



... die sollen sich beeilen - bin ja nicht mehr die Jüngste


----------



## Deleted 454842 (10. Februar 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Frage mich gerade, warum die Hebel der jeweiligen Hersteller dann so sinnfrei konstruiert wurden. Da gibt es völlig verkorkste Schemata zum Verlegen und Kürzen der Züge, die unnötige Arbeitsschritte vorgeben, die es mit der Art des Wolftooth-Hebels garnicht erst geben würde (und ggf. auch anderer Herstellen - bin da nicht ganz auf dem Laufenden).


Absolut. Ich meine, ich kann verstehen, dass zum Beispiel KS nicht sowohl für 2x, als auch für 1x entsprechende Hebel belegen, aber die Basisvariante ist ja schon völliger Schrott, alleine durch die Befestigung. Letztendlich tuts seinen Dienst, aber man sieht halt, wie es anders geht.



scylla schrieb:


> Remotestützen und deren Kinderkrankheiten hab ich mir ja auch jahrelang schmunzelnd bei anderen angeschaut, bis die Sache so weit ausgereift und gut war, dass ich mich auch mal motiviert gefühlt habe, eine zu kaufen


Ich hab ja in vieler Hinsicht das Gefühl, ich bin zur richtigen Zeit eingestiegen. Also abseits davon, dass ich rückwirkend gerne schon mindestens seit 10 Jahren fahren würde.  Aber so technisch ist das aktuell ne spannende Zeit.


----------



## lucie (10. Februar 2019)

https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2019/01/02/bikeyoke-neuheiten-2019/

Ahhh, der neue Triggy kann auch Wolftooth. Wer war jetzt Erster? Aber warum nicht gleich so?
Bananenversion, reift beim Kunden...


----------



## Deleted 454842 (10. Februar 2019)

Üüünteressant.  Der Triggy X ist quasi deckungsgleich, nur teurer.


----------



## lucie (10. Februar 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Üüünteressant.  Der Triggy X ist quasi deckungsgleich, nur teurer.



Nicht ganz, der aktuelle Triggy wird mit beiden Varianten der Zugklemmung angeboten, beim Triggy X ist zusätzlich noch der Hebel wegen der Ergonomie und des Übersetzungsverhältnisses, welches manche Stützen benötigen, um 6mm längenverstellbar - so habe ich das jedenfalls verstanden.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (10. Februar 2019)

Das war das quasi. *gg* Ich glaub da bezieht sich die auch beim Wolf Tooth mögliche Verschiebung des Hebels tatsächlich nur darauf, dass man mehr Möglichkeiten hat, eine angenehme Position für den Daumen zu finden. Auf dem Youtube-Video, das ich dazu gefunden hatte, war es schonmal eine angenehm große Verstellreichweite.


----------



## scylla (10. Februar 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2019/01/02/bikeyoke-neuheiten-2019/
> 
> Ahhh, der neue Triggy kann auch Wolftooth. Wer war jetzt Erster? Aber warum nicht gleich so?
> Bananenversion, reift beim Kunden...



Die "Wolftooth-Style" Version vom Triggy ist eigentlich nicht für die Revive gedacht, sondern als Nachrüst-Hebel für andere Stützen mit der umgekehrten Logik.
Außerdem kann man's eh keinem recht machen. Bei Zugklemmung am Hebel maulen dann die Freunde der cleanen Optik über das überstehende Zugende

Die Zugmontage von der Revive mit dem "alten" Triggy ist übrigens in der Praxis einfach, es ist sogar ein Piktogramm aufgelasert, anhand dessen man die Tonne klemmen kann ohne zu messen.

Andere Hebel im "Wolftooth-Style" gibt es z.B. auch von Fox/Marzocchi (Transfer) oder Giant (Contact) schon etwas länger 
Für Gewichtsfetischisten ist der Hebel von Oneup interessant, der ist aus Plastik und wiegt quasi nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (10. Februar 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Die Zugmontage von der Revive mit dem "alten" Triggy ist übrigens in der Praxis einfach, es ist sogar ein Piktogramm aufgelasert, anhand dessen man die Tonne klemmen kann ohne zu messen.


Sowas geht auch bei der Kindshock, nur hatte wer auch immer bei Canyon den Teil weggeschmissen (Schutzkappe für die Steuerung), der das möglich macht. Mir ist es natürlich nie aufgefallen, bis ich die Stütze vom Canyon zum Bird umtopfen wollte und mir dafür ein paar Youtube-Videos angeguckt hatte. Vielleicht geh ich mal bei der Werkstatt vorbei und frag mal nach. 



scylla schrieb:


> Bei Zugklemmung am Hebel maulen dann die Freunde der cleanen Optik über das überstehende Zugende


Wobei es egal bei welchem Hebel möglich sein sollte, den Zug soweit zu kappen, dass der zumindest nicht links vom Hebel hervorschaut.
Mein erster Gedanke war ja "Farbige Endhülle!", aber ich fürchte, wenn ich mir mein Canyon so anschaue, das schon seeehr blau-akzentig geworden ist, bin ich da glaube ich nicht ganz ernstzunehmen.


----------



## lucie (10. Februar 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Die "Wolftooth-Style" Version vom Triggy ist eigentlich nicht für die Revive gedacht, sondern als Nachrüst-Hebel für andere Stützen mit der umgekehrten Logik.



Deswegen kann man ihn aber auch an der Revive verwenden - wenn man will. 

Optik - naja, das ist ja alles Geschmacksache. Wenn ich beide Möglichkeiten habe, dann passt's doch für die, denen Optik schnuppe ist und diejenigen, die eine cleane Optik bevorzugen.

Der neue Triggy wird ja nur noch so angeboten:



> Während das Vorgängermodell noch in zwei verschiedenen Varianten angeboten wurde, um die Kompatibilität mit sämtlichen Variostützen zu gewährleisten, kommt der neue Triggy lediglich in einer universellen Ausführung. Grund dafür ist die auch beim Triggy X verbaute Kabelführung, dank derer der neue Triggy sowohl den Zug klemmen als auch die Tonne aufnehmen kann. Dadurch soll der neue Triggy quasi mit allen per Seilzug angesteuerten Teleskopstützen kompatibel sein.





> Andere Hebel im "Wolftooth-Style" gibt es z.B. auch von Fox/Marzocchi (Transfer) oder Giant (Contact) schon etwas länger



Mir stellte sich die Frage nach einem anderen Hebel bisher nicht, da die Kombi mit dem Southpaw und der KS DX gut funktioniert. Falls ich aber mal wechseln sollte, bin ich für die Infos hier schon einmal sehr dankbar. 

Jetzt heißt es aber erst mal Füße stillhalten, da Conchita und der Franzose ja vorerst beide im Stall bleiben dürfen - war so ja eigentlich nicht geplant.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (13. Februar 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Jetzt heißt es aber erst mal Füße stillhalten, da Conchita und der Franzose ja vorerst beide im Stall bleiben dürfen - war so ja eigentlich nicht geplant.





So, heute dann mal den Wolfszahn installiert.




 

 



Darf bleiben
Keine Ahnung, wie kritisch es ist, dass das Kabel oben freiliegt, werd ich dann ja sehen, aber im Vergleich zum Southpaw ist der Hebel im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes auch gefühlt eine andere Nummer und wirkt insgesamt deutlich wertiger.
So aus Neugierde habe ich beide auf die Waage gelegt, der Wolf Tooth ist 11g leichter.
Gut, Preisunterschied liegt bei knapp 20€, ist also logisch, dass ein Qualitätsunterschied existieren sollte. Das geb ich aber in dem Fall gerne aus, den Southpaw werd ich somit wieder zurückschicken.

Insgesamt hat es sich prima einstellen lassen, über die Schraube unten kann man den Hebel selber nach rechts oder links schieben und über das Reduzierstück, mit dem die Remote mit der Bemse verbunden ist, kann man alles nach oben oder nach unten schieben, wie man es halt braucht.

Damit ist das Kapitel Variostütze hoffentlich erstmal abgeschlossen, wobei es sein kann, dass ich je nachdem dem Canyon selbige wieder gönne und dann eventuell ne Bike Yoke fürs Bird hole. Aber das ist noch sehr vage und entfernte Zukunftsrumspinnerei.


----------



## scubasigi_73 (16. Februar 2019)

Wunderschön ist sie: BikeYoke Revive 160mm

Danke noch mal auch hier an dieser Stelle an Sacki für die tolle Beratung!!!


----------



## Deleted 454842 (1. März 2019)

Falls du die mal voll doof finden solltest und so... 
Ich komm zum Glück noch sehr gut mit der Kindshock150mm klar, aber die Revive klingt halt schon toll.



 

Sitzt super, allerdings noch nicht trailgetestet. Ich hab keinen Rucksack mit Protektor und will im Sommer oder in Bikeparks auch lieber ohne Rucksack fahren, ergo ist das ne für mich nette Alternative.


----------



## mtbbee (1. März 2019)

den Ortema Rückenprotektor habe ich ebenso, allerdings nur noch zum Skifahren ... für Bikepark fehlte mir der Brust/Rippenschutz .. jetzt lieber ne Weste ..


----------



## scubasigi_73 (1. März 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Falls du die mal voll doof finden solltest und so...
> Ich komm zum Glück noch sehr gut mit der Kindshock150mm klar, aber die Revive klingt halt schon toll.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 832405



Solange Sacki keine kabellose Stütze anbieten wird, wird sie wohl in meinem Besitz bleiben.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (1. März 2019)

mtbbee schrieb:


> für Bikepark fehlte mir der Brust/Rippenschutz .. jetzt lieber ne Weste ..


Hatte auch erst Weste gedacht, aber ich fang erstmal mit etwas an, das ich beim Hochfahren nicht abgrundtief hassen werde, sollte es wieder wärmer werden und was auch für mich daheim alltagstauglich ist. Ergänzen mit Brustschutz kann ich dann immer noch.

@scubasigi_73


----------



## Silvermoon (5. März 2019)

Meine neue  Wms Lumijak Damen Windjacke von Endura 
Bei Tageslicht einfach nur unscheinbar schwarz, sorgt sie bei Dämmerung und Dunkelheit mit ihren großflächigen reflektierenden Elementen (siehe Foto) für mehr Sicherheit im Straßenverkehr.
Und dann noch in einem modischen Camouflage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scubasigi_73 (9. März 2019)

Damit mir ein Licht aufgeht: Bontrager Ion Pro RT und Flare RT

Wenn die halb so gut wie die Vorgänger auf meinem alten Gaul sind, bin ich schon zufrieden.


----------



## scubasigi_73 (11. März 2019)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Meine neue  Wms Lumijak Damen Windjacke von Endura
> Bei Tageslicht einfach nur unscheinbar schwarz, sorgt sie bei Dämmerung und Dunkelheit mit ihren großflächigen reflektierenden Elementen (siehe Foto) für mehr Sicherheit im Straßenverkehr.
> Und dann noch in einem modischen Camouflage...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 834171



Geiles Teil. 

Kannst du ev. etwas zur Schwitzigkeit dieser Jacke sagen? Mich würde in diesem Zusammenhang noch die Vaude Moab UL II mit Windproof 80 interssieren d.h. nicht 100%ig winddicht, damit es nicht gar so dampft.

Einsatz wäre, wenns für kurzärmelig durch den Fahrtwind und/oder in der Früh/am Abend noch zu kühl ist. Optisch wäre die Endura der klare Favorit.


----------



## Pfefferminza (11. März 2019)

Mal was anderes - geschenkt bekommen als Vorab-freu-dich-auf-dein-neues-Rad


----------



## Silvermoon (12. März 2019)

@scubasigi_73 

.....du, da kann ich dir leider im Moment noch nichts sagen, war noch nicht im Einsatz.... 

Ich zitiere mal einen Satz aus der Produktbeschreibung: "_Belüftungsöffnungen unter den Armen bieten das Plus an Ventilation bei anstrengenden Passagen...."_
Soweit zur Theorie, mal sehn wie es in der Praxis ausschaut


----------



## scubasigi_73 (12. März 2019)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> @scubasigi_73
> 
> .....du, da kann ich dir leider im Moment noch nichts sagen, war noch nicht im Einsatz....
> 
> ...



Ok, danke. Werde mir mal beide bestellen und dann entscheiden.


----------



## Votec Tox (15. März 2019)

Eine neue Hose zum Bergabfahren:






Fox-Hose mit Speiseeislogo drauf!?! 

Mal umdrehen:






  
Ob ich damit nun schneller fahren kann???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scubasigi_73 (15. März 2019)

scubasigi_73 schrieb:


> Geiles Teil.
> 
> Kannst du ev. etwas zur Schwitzigkeit dieser Jacke sagen? Mich würde in diesem Zusammenhang noch die Vaude Moab UL II mit Windproof 80 interssieren d.h. nicht 100%ig winddicht, damit es nicht so dampft.





scubasigi_73 schrieb:


> Ok, danke. Werde mir mal beide bestellen und dann entscheiden.



So, die Entscheidung ist eindeutig für die Endura Lumijak II gefallen. Die Vaude Moab UL II raschelt wie ein Plastiksackerl und fühlt sich auch so an.

Danke an Silvermoon für den Endura-Post!

Hier noch ein ungeblitztes Bild der Jacke:


----------



## IndianaWalross (15. März 2019)

Eigentlich sollte hier mein neues Krümelmonster Trikot gezeigt werden. Nachdem was ich da aber ausgepackt habe geht der Müll retour... 85€ und der Reißverschluss löst sich bereits auf 10cm innen ab. Vorne an der Stelle auf 4cm offene Trikotnaht. Überall raushängende Fäden und das bei dem Preis und 2/2 Trikots  So drastische Verarbeitungsmängel dürfen bei dem Preis imho nicht auftauchen. 
Gepasst hätte es wie angegossen und gefallen hat es mir auch. Ich bin mir aber sicher wenn ich umtausche kriege ich die selben Mängel wieder, da der selbe Fehler an beiden Trikots feststellbar war...

Nur mal so als Warnhinweis dass ihr darauf achtet falls ihr auch die neuen Biketags Trikots entdeckt und bestellt habt...


----------



## Mausoline (15. März 2019)

Pfefferminza schrieb:


> Mal was anderes - geschenkt bekommen als Vorab-freu-dich-auf-dein-neues-Rad



Flachmann  der passt immer irgendwo rein


----------



## Pfefferminza (16. März 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Flachmann  der passt immer irgendwo rein



Bin ja leidenschaftliche Pobsch-Tascherl-Nutzerin (aka Hüfttasche) und da passt der sehr wunderbar hinein und hat sich auf den ersten Touren bewährt. Dass er halt jetzt zum Radl passt - umso feiner  !


----------



## Deleted 454842 (16. März 2019)

Was für eine hast du? Jetzt fängt für mich definitiv die Jahrezeit an, in der ein Rucksack überflüssig wird und ich schleich schon ein bisschen um die Evooc Pro rum.


----------



## scubasigi_73 (16. März 2019)

Falls von Interesse, ich werde mir diese demnächst kaufen: Osprey Seral 7 (Obsidian Black)
https://www.ospreyeurope.com/shop/at_de/seral-7-2019

Hier ein Video, wo die Hüfftasche kurz vorgestellt wird, auch das Modell Savu, ähnlich dem der Evoc Pro:


----------



## greenhorn-biker (16. März 2019)

Ich kann das Rapid Pack von Bontrager empfehlen https://enduro-mtb.com/das-beste-hip-bag-zum-mountainbiken/3/
Wollte was ohne Trinkblase weil ich da immer zu faul zum sauber machen bin 
Mein Fully hat keinen Halter für Trinkflaschen und so nutze ich es für eher kürzere Runden, ansonsten nehm ich den Rucksack mit Blase 
Dadurch dass die Flasche mittig sitzt gibt's auch kein gewippe oder gewackel.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (17. März 2019)

Unauffälliges neues Teil, was ich genau deswegen jetzt schon liebe:


 

 


Hat ne schöne Größe, ne super Aufteilung, und ich muss nicht mehr darüber nachdenken, ob ich alles Werkzeug dabei hab, egal ob ich tubeless unterwegs bin oder nicht. Könnte je nachdem auch in eine Hüfttasche passen, da ich mit Trinkblase eh nicht klarkomme. 
Ja, ich bin so chaotisch, dass ich mich schon freue, wenn Sachen nicht wild im Rucksack rumfliegen.


----------



## IndianaWalross (17. März 2019)

Hab ich auch, ist ein tolles Teil!


----------



## Deleted 454842 (17. März 2019)

Ich hatte beim Bestellen gar nicht auf die Maße geguckt und war dann sehr erfreut, wie handlich die ist. 
Btw., habe grade meine Bikepacking-Ausrüstung für Mai gerichtet und festgestellt, dass der gedachte Fehlkauf, eine Oberrohrtasche, die am Sattelrohr befestigt wird (und an die ich halt immer mit den Oberschenkeln komme), extremst perfekt in das wirklich winzige Rahmendreieck vom Bird passt. 
Flaschen kommen ja dann eh an die Gabel.
Sehr schön, dann kann ich nämlich endgültig die Rückreise ohne Rucksack antreten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfefferminza (18. März 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Was für eine hast du? Jetzt fängt für mich definitiv die Jahrezeit an, in der ein Rucksack überflüssig wird und ich schleich schon ein bisschen um die Evooc Pro rum.



Ich habe eine von RoadRunnersBags - über Etsy geordert. Die ist ganz simpel, hat außen eine Daisychain (Lichter, Zeugs, Schloss), ich liebe sie, weil sie ausreichend groß ist, das für Tagestouren (exkl. Wasser) eigentlich alles reinpasst, inkl. Puffi-Jacke.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (18. März 2019)

Irgendwie bin ich dann doch mal kurz mit dem Farbeimer ausgerutscht 
Mudguard von Rideguard
Der schwarze kommt dann wieder ans Canyon dran.


----------



## IndianaWalross (21. März 2019)

War die letzten Tage mal etwas shoppen... für mein Prestige was dann in 8 Wochen hoffentlich auch fertig gedengelt ist...
- Fyxation Sparta All Road Adventure Carbon Gabel (Alushaft) 1 1/8" - 1 1/2"
- Ritchey Comp VentureMax 40cm
- Supacaz Sticky Kush Lenkerband (schwarz)
- Schwalbe G-One Allround Evolution 40-622
- Schwalbe Schläuche
- Schwalbe Montage Liquid
- Shimano PD-M530 SPD Pedale
Wegen Tubeless bin ich noch sehr hin und her gerissen, Milch hätte ich noch rumstehen, bräuchte nur schicke Ventile eigentlich. Solange hab ich mir mal 2 Schläuche auf die Seite gelegt...
Restliches Zeugs wie Sattel, Flaschenhalter, Sensoren etc. wandert dann vom Rennrad (welches ich verkaufe) ans Prestige, passt lustigerweise alles farblich ziemlich perfekt zum neuen...


----------



## levellers (21. März 2019)

EndlichHope Kurbel, Innenlager, Kettenblätter, Steuersatz...hat lang gedauert aber schööön


----------



## scubasigi_73 (29. März 2019)

So tolle Geschenke bekommen:
Osprey Raven 14 in blue emerald (die Farbe ist soooo geil!) und Osprey Seral 7 in obsidian black

Dem Raven habe ich eine Regenhülle von Camelbak gegönnt, da mag ich die Befestigung lieber.

Fühlen sich beide im Trockenen bepackt sehr gut an, nichts rutscht oder drückt. Am Trail müssen sie sich aber erst beweisen. Jetzt kann es ja bald losgehen.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (30. März 2019)

Hat die Hüfttasche echt 7 Liter? Kommt mir grade arg viel vor.


----------



## scubasigi_73 (30. März 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Hat die Hüfttasche echt 7 Liter? Kommt mir grade arg viel vor.



Lt. Hersteller schon. Ich nehme an, dass es insgesamt 7l sind d.h. inkl. der Seitentaschen, die recht groß sind. Wenn das Trinkreservoir befüllt ist, geht aber schon einiges an Platz weg. Ich habe aber auch gerne etwas Reserve.

Die Größe sieht man aber in dem von mir verlinkten Video sehr gut und er lässt sich auch gut komprimieren.

Nähere Beschreibung inkl. guter Bilder hier:
https://bikerumor.com/2019/01/17/osprey-seral-savu-bring-minimalist-carry-options-to-your-hips/

https://www.ospreyeurope.com/shop/at_de/seral-7-2019


----------



## Deleted 454842 (30. März 2019)

Schreib auf jeden Fall, wie der sich so auf Trails anfühlt.


----------



## scubasigi_73 (31. März 2019)

Ja, mach ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spider1750 (5. April 2019)

Kann mir schon vorstellen dass die 7 Liter hat  Ich habe die Deuter Pulse three  Die soll 5 Liter haben und scheint mir nicht so breit zu sein. 
Habe gerade einen Test der Osprey Seral 7 gefunden  Da schneidet sie sehr gut ab bis auf den Magnetverschluss für die Befestigung des Trinkschlauches. 
Bin auch auf die Erfahrung gespannt wie sie sich in der Praxis schlägt und wie das Tragegefühl beim Fahren ist  
https://www.pinkbike.com/news/review-osprey-seral-hip-pack.html


----------



## WarriorPrincess (6. April 2019)

Ein paar neue Komponenten...


 

... fehlt nur noch das, was sie zusammenhält...


----------



## Martina H. (6. April 2019)

Ok, erzähl...


----------



## WarriorPrincess (6. April 2019)

Nö... Ich muss mich auch gedulden, bis es da ist. 
Ihr dürft aber rätseln...


----------



## Aninaj (6. April 2019)

Ich weiss es, ich weiss es 

Wird aber bunt, dein neues Gefährt. Meine fehlenden Teile kommen angeblich nächste Woche. Dann schicken sie das gute Stück los. (Und ich bin im Urlaub, wer hat das denn geplant ). Wie schaut's bei dir aus?


----------



## Martina H. (6. April 2019)

Heiliger, was ist denn hier los - alle bekommen neue Bikes, nur ich nicht 

(wobei ich mir purple und rot jetzt nur schlecht vortellen kann)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (6. April 2019)

Hatte eigentlich gehofft, dass ich aus Moskau zurückkome und heut schrauben und morgen fahren kann - what aber nicht geklappt. DHL hat schon die Sendungsdaten, sollte also bald kommen. Das heißt übernächste Woche Ferien sind gerettet. 

Purple und rot wird ein Versuch, notfalls bleiben erstmal die Standardkomponenten dran und purple geht zurück...
Wobei die Fahrerin ja auch (fast) immer in lila draufsitzt...


----------



## Martina H. (6. April 2019)

...wo kommt es denn her?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (6. April 2019)

Da wo ich auch herkomm...


----------



## Martina H. (6. April 2019)

Moskau?


----------



## Aninaj (6. April 2019)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Hatte eigentlich gehofft, dass ich aus Moskau zurückkome und heut schrauben und morgen fahren kann - what aber nicht geklappt. DHL hat schon die Sendungsdaten, sollte also bald kommen. Das heißt übernächste Woche Ferien sind gerettet.
> 
> Purple und rot wird ein Versuch, notfalls bleiben erstmal die Standardkomponenten dran und purple geht zurück...
> Wobei die Fahrerin ja auch (fast) immer in lila draufsitzt...



Habt ihr nicht nach mir bestellt?  Wieso ist meiner noch nicht auf dem Weg


----------



## Martina H. (6. April 2019)

Deiner dauert eben immer länger


----------



## greenhorn-biker (6. April 2019)

Also meiner ist schon da


----------



## WarriorPrincess (6. April 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Moskau?


Nee, wo ich gebürtig herkomm die Ecke.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (6. April 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Habt ihr nicht nach mir bestellt?  Wieso ist meiner noch nicht auf dem Weg


Hast du wieder Sonderwünsche?


----------



## Martina H. (6. April 2019)

ja, Asche auf mein Haupt - Du hast ja erzählt, dass Du zu den Franken ausgewandert bist, allein - ich hab vergessen von wo...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (6. April 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ja, Asche auf mein Haupt - Du hast ja erzählt, dass Du zu den Franken ausgewandert bist, allein - ich hab vergessen von wo...


... zu den Bayern ...  (wichtiger Unterschied!)
Das Modell trägt jedenfalls den Namen des ehemaligen Hauptindustriezweigs dort...


----------



## Mausoline (6. April 2019)

Bergwerk
Radon
Propain
 was gibst noch für Industrie


----------



## Martina H. (6. April 2019)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> ... zu den Bayern ...  (wichtiger Unterschied!)
> Das Modell trägt jedenfalls den Namen des ehemaligen Hauptindustriezweigs dort...



Geografie kann ich noch schlechter als MTB 

...ich brauch einen Joker...ich glaub jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## Deleted 454842 (6. April 2019)

Google (ja, mir ist grad langweilig ) erzählt mir, dass es eine Fahrradschmiede namens Veloheld gibt, wo ein Modell Iron heißt. 
Dafür müsstest du aber ursprünglich aus Dresden stammen.
Und ist eh Quatsch, aber nett, was es so alles gibt.


----------



## Martina H. (6. April 2019)

Wenn man genug Kohle für ein Bike hat, kann man das Bike natürlich auch über 500km durch die Republik schippern lassen 

Ich kaufe ein C...


----------



## WarriorPrincess (6. April 2019)

Ein Tipp? Kann mir vorstellen, das ist so die letzte Bikeschmiede, die euch in den Sinn kommt. Aber ich denke, die Bikes halten lange...


----------



## WarriorPrincess (6. April 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Wenn man genug Kohle für ein Bike hat, kann man das Bike natürlich auch über 500km durch die Republik schippern lassen
> 
> Ich kaufe ein C...


Ich hab schon eines gekauft.


----------



## Martina H. (6. April 2019)

Darf ich lösen?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (6. April 2019)

Klar...
Ach ja: Es wird rot und ist ein M-Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (6. April 2019)

380er Sitzrohr, 430er Reach???


----------



## Aninaj (6. April 2019)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Klar...
> Ach ja: Es wird rot und ist ein M-Rahmen



 das finde ich dann aber nimmer okay... will auch!


----------



## scylla (6. April 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Darf ich lösen?



Jetzt mach endlich. Ich kapier hier garnix


----------



## Martina H. (6. April 2019)

... ich warte doch nur noch auf Bestätigung der Daten Sitzrohr und Reach von @WarriorPrincess  - dann löse ich


----------



## lucie (6. April 2019)

Ich kaufe ein "o".


----------



## WarriorPrincess (6. April 2019)

Sorry... Ja, die Daten stimmen und das "o" von @lucie auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (6. April 2019)

na denn: ich löse

Last Coal


und bekommt @scratch_a  sein Glen?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (6. April 2019)

Richtich!!! 
Jepp, bekommt er. Aber erst später, hat bissl mehr Lieferzeit...


----------



## Martina H. (6. April 2019)

... mal abgesehen davon, dass es ein Fully ist und zuviel Federweg hat 

... finde ich, dass es eine sehr interessante Geo hat  - soll es das Stumpi ersetzen?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (6. April 2019)

Wenn ich schon die Wahl zwischen Federweg und viel Federweg hatte, konnte ich gleich bissl größenwahnsinnig sein.  Das Gute ist ja, dass ich notfalls mit ner anderen Wippe nachrüsten und den Federweg reduzieren kann, weil Rahmen von Coal und Clay identisch sind.

Ja/Nein. Es soll das Stumpi zwar ersetzen, aber das Stumpi bleibt. Ich geb doch meinen Hoppel nicht her. Wenn, dann geht eher die Schnecke (=das SX Trail). Aber erstmal abwarten.


----------



## IndianaWalross (6. April 2019)

Boah wie fies. Meins soll KW 21 zusammen gedengelt werden und ca. KW 22 geliefert. Gestern zeigt mir mein Schrauber die mail von Stevens es könne zur Zeit Deutschlandweit zu Verzögerungen kommen. Noch steht mein Termin allerdings  wehe nicht. 

Im Moment haben scheinbar ALLE durch die Bank Lieferzeiten von 3-8 Monaten


----------



## Martina H. (6. April 2019)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon die Wahl zwischen Federweg und viel Federweg hatte, konnte ich gleich bissl größenwahnsinnig sein.  Das Gute ist ja, dass ich notfalls mit ner anderen Wippe nachrüsten und den Federweg reduzieren kann, weil Rahmen von Coal und Clay identisch sind.
> 
> Ja/Nein. Es soll das Stumpi zwar ersetzen, aber das Stumpi bleibt. Ich geb doch meinen Hoppel nicht her. Wenn, dann geht eher die Schnecke (=das SX Trail). Aber erstmal abwarten.




Da bin ich ja mal gespannt - wird bestimmt gut


----------



## Deleted 454842 (8. April 2019)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon die Wahl zwischen Federweg und viel Federweg hatte, konnte ich gleich bissl größenwahnsinnig sein.


Das ist eine begrüßenswerte Einstellung. 




 
Ich musste dann mal klamottentechnisch bei den Motocrossern wildern.


----------



## IndianaWalross (8. April 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Das ist eine begrüßenswerte Einstellung.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 847566
> Ich musste dann mal klamottentechnisch bei den Motocrossern wildern.



Hassenochnichtgesehensowas  Jetzt noch grün statt blau


----------



## Deleted 454842 (8. April 2019)

War gestern bei Maciag am Stöbern, hatte das auf der Startseite gesehen, es dann nicht im MTB-Bereich gefunden und dann halt bei den MXlern gelunzt. Musste dann auch gestern lachen, weil eine andere Frau im Technikkurs ein superschönes Fox-Jersey trug, auch MX.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (17. April 2019)

Next:

Endlich da, ich warte ja auch erst seit...Herbst? dass sie in die Pötte kommen:


Little Piggy von 76 Projects




 

 

 

 

 


Beworben wird es hauptsächlich als Miniwerkzeugbeutel, daher auch die Möglichkeit ein Kettenschloss zu verstauen, wäre für mich aber nicht praktikabel. Deswegen habe ich einfach mein ganzes 1.Hilfe-Geraffel darin untergebracht, das ist ja auch nicht zwingend etwas, an das man alle naselang dran muss. Außerdem wäre es sonst in der Hüftttasche (aufgrund eines Schnäppchens die Evoc Race) echt eng geworden. 
Bei meinem Minirahmendreieck war auch klar, dass das unters Unterrohr muss, deswegen auch mit Drybag statt nur wasserabweisendem Beutel.

Mal sehen, wie sich das kleine Schweinchen so auf den Trails schlägt, macht so schonmal einen sehr guten, weil stabilen und durchdachten Eindruck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfefferminza (28. April 2019)

Jetzt isses da, mein neues Stahlross 





Die Taschen sind ebenfalls neu & weil mein Händler/Schrauber richtig nett ist, hat er mir meinen Magtank auch noch mit essen befüllt geliefert (Beef Jerky & Cliff Bars).


----------



## Aninaj (28. April 2019)

Pfefferminza schrieb:


> Jetzt isses da, mein neues Stahlross
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, das gefällt mir sehr gut! Hast du mit dem die zwei langen Touren (90+) gemacht? Und weil ich von Surly keine Ahnung habe noch die Frage welches Modell ist das?


----------



## Pfefferminza (28. April 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Oh, das gefällt mir sehr gut! Hast du mit dem die zwei langen Touren (90+) gemacht? Und weil ich von Surly keine Ahnung habe noch die Frage welches Modell ist das?



Ja, genau, mit dem Rad hab ich die Proberunden jetzt gemacht. Es ist ein Surly Bridge Club (Rahmengr. S). Es fährt sich bisher sehr, sehr fein, ich hatte große Zweifel wegen den Bremsen, die sich aber wider erwarten sehr tapfer schlagen.


----------



## Aninaj (28. April 2019)

Pfefferminza schrieb:


> Ja, genau, mit dem Rad hab ich die Proberunden jetzt gemacht. Es ist ein Surly Bridge Club (Rahmengr. S). Es fährt sich bisher sehr, sehr fein, ich hatte große Zweifel wegen den Bremsen, die sich aber wider erwarten sehr tapfer schlagen.



Was für Bremsen hast du denn drauf?


----------



## Pfefferminza (28. April 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Was für Bremsen hast du denn drauf?



Die Promax DSK-300. Ich kenne an mech. Bremsen sonst nur die BB7 (die hat mein Freund am Ogre) und die finde ich wesentlich zickiger zum Einstellen als meine jetzt. Bin gespannt, wie sie sich halt dauerhaft schlägt. Im Mai ist eine 600km Tour geplant und Anfang Juni nochmal 650-700km, danach bin ich wahrscheinlich schlauer, was mein Bremswerk angeht.


----------



## Aninaj (28. April 2019)

Pfefferminza schrieb:


> Die Promax DSK-300. Ich kenne an mech. Bremsen sonst nur die BB7 (die hat mein Freund am Ogre) und die finde ich wesentlich zickiger zum Einstellen als meine jetzt. Bin gespannt, wie sie sich halt dauerhaft schlägt. Im Mai ist eine 600km Tour geplant und Anfang Juni nochmal 650-700km, danach bin ich wahrscheinlich schlauer, was mein Bremswerk angeht.



Kenne ich gar nicht. Willst du bevorzugt mechanische fahren? Ansonsten habe ich erstaunlich gute Erfahrungen mit den Shimano MT200 gemacht. Wollte die auch erst ersetzen, habe ihnen dann aber doch ne Chance gegeben und bin mittlerweile echt überzeugt. Nix für's MTB, aber für Tourer ganz passend.


----------



## Pfefferminza (28. April 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Kenne ich gar nicht. Willst du bevorzugt mechanische fahren? Ansonsten habe ich erstaunlich gute Erfahrungen mit den Shimano MT200 gemacht. Wollte die auch erst ersetzen, habe ihnen dann aber doch ne Chance gegeben und bin mittlerweile echt überzeugt. Nix für's MTB, aber für Tourer ganz passend.



Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, wie ich mit den Bremsen dauerhaft verbleibe, es ist eben meine erste Erfahrung mit mechanischen Bremsen und ich muss mir das einfach mal anschauen, ob sie mir im Handling dauerhaft gefallen, da ich bisher nur hydraulische hatte. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Groudon (6. Mai 2019)

Nach gut 3 Jahren ist kaum mehr was übrig vom ursprünglichen Bike meiner Freundin.

Dafür ist es jetzt bergab deutlich besser unterwegs.


----------



## scubasigi_73 (8. Mai 2019)

Sitzt perfekt und sieht auch noch gut aus:
Adidas Evil Eye Halfrim Pro S Vario Crystal/Matt Glow


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (8. Mai 2019)

scubasigi_73 schrieb:


> Sitzt perfekt und sieht auch noch gut aus:
> Adidas Evil Eye Halfrim Pro S Vario Crystal/Matt Glow



Habe die gleiche Brille in XS (andere Farbe). Überlege mir noch die Vario Gläser zukaufen. Kannst du zu denen vielleicht kurz was schreiben, wenn du sie getestet hast? Also wie gut verdunkeln sie und wie schnell hellen sie wieder auf? Hab irgendwo mal gelesen, dass die Adidiasgläser da etwas träger sein sollen und auch an wolkigen Tagen recht dunkel tönen.


----------



## HaegarHH (8. Mai 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Habe die gleiche Brille in XS (andere Farbe). Überlege mir noch die Vario Gläser zukaufen. Kannst du zu denen vielleicht kurz was schreiben, wenn du sie getestet hast? Also wie gut verdunkeln sie und wie schnell hellen sie wieder auf? Hab irgendwo mal gelesen, dass die Adidiasgläser da etwas träger sein sollen und auch an wolkigen Tagen recht dunkel tönen.


Auch wenn ich als Mann mal wieder …  habe hier div. Beiträge geschrieben rund um das Thema Vario von Adidas, ggf. mal suchen.

Kurz zusammen gefasst, 30° im Schatten, strahlend blauer Himmel, Col de Iseran der Sonne entgegen hoch, fast klar … Erklärung von Adidas via Optiker: ab ca. 25° zunehmend schlechtere bis gar keine Tönung weil zu heiss 

Tendapass, ca. 12°, schwarze Wolken, Regenschauer … Brille fast schwarz  … Erklärung von Adidas via Optiker: Weil so weit oben und kalt ist es egal wie viel Wolken, UV Strahlung macht es 

Ich trage seit ca. 15 Jahren selbstönende Kunststoffgläser in meinen Alltasbrillen und keine war auch nur ansatzweise so schlecht, wie diese Vario-Filter.


----------



## Aninaj (8. Mai 2019)

HaegarHH schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich als Mann mal wieder …  habe hier div. Beiträge geschrieben rund um das Thema Vario von Adidas, ggf. mal suchen.
> 
> Kurz zusammen gefasst, 30° im Schatten, strahlend blauer Himmel, Col de Iseran der Sonne entgegen hoch, fast klar … Erklärung von Adidas via Optiker: ab ca. 25° zunehmend schlechtere bis gar keine Tönung weil zu heiss
> 
> ...



Das wollte ich jetzt zwar nicht hören, bewahrt mich aber vor eine Fehlinvestition. Danke.


----------



## scubasigi_73 (8. Mai 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Habe die gleiche Brille in XS (andere Farbe). Überlege mir noch die Vario Gläser zukaufen. Kannst du zu denen vielleicht kurz was schreiben, wenn du sie getestet hast? Also wie gut verdunkeln sie und wie schnell hellen sie wieder auf? Hab irgendwo mal gelesen, dass die Adidiasgläser da etwas träger sein sollen und auch an wolkigen Tagen recht dunkel tönen.



Mache ich gerne. Konnte sie noch nicht testen, erst frühestens nächste Woche, berichte dann aber gerne.


----------



## Lenka K. (8. Mai 2019)

HaegarHH schrieb:


> Weil so weit oben und kalt ist es egal wie viel Wolken, UV Strahlung macht es


Das stimmt allerdings. Merkt man spätestens dann, wenn man sich bei bewölktem Himmel am Gletscher nicht eincremt .

Meine Skitourensonnenbrille von Cebe, Variofilter 2-3, verdunkelt sich bei solchen Verhältnissen auch. Es kann also sein, dass hier die Physik Grenzen setzt ... die Sonnenscheingeschichte ist aber natürlich was ganz anderes!


----------



## scylla (9. Mai 2019)

Alle photochromatischen Filter sprechen auf UV an, das lässt sich nicht vermeiden. Es gibt aber schon Unterschiede dahingehend, wie stark die photochromatischen Partikel auf UV reagieren, sprich wieviel Licht notwendig ist, damit es komplett abtönt.
Oakley und Alpina wird z.B. schon recht früh sehr dunkel. Die Rudy Project die ich aktuell habe braucht hingegen sehr viel UV um ganz abzudunkeln. Beim Biken ist mir eigentlich eine nicht ganz so stark getönte Brille lieber, man ist ja doch eher seltener im Schnee und auf Gletschern unterwegs. Außerdem mag ich graue Tönungen überhaupt nicht weil es mir zu viel Kontrast raus nimmt, ich bevorzuge irgendwas mit Rotstich, das hellt optisch auf und erhöht den Kontrast. Meine Rudy Filter haben den Clou, dass sie photochromatische Partikel benutzen, die direkt in eine Farbe rein abtönen ohne Grundtönung. Sprich anfangs ist sie quasi klar und wird dann rot. Gibt dasselbe auch in braun und grau. Bei allen anderen Herstellern die ich kenne ist der photochromatische Anteil immer grau und ein Farbstich wird nur durch eine Grundtönung in der entsprechenden Farbe erreicht. Mein Mann hat eine Rudy Brille mit der grauen Vario-Tönung, die wäre mir aus oben genannten Gründen nix, außerdem wird die mir zu dunkel (die roten Filter sind lang nicht so dunkel, für mal kurz neben einem Gletscher her fahren reicht's mir aber trotzdem).

Dass das Ganze bei bestimmten (durchaus normalen) Temperaturen nicht mehr funktioniert hab ich aber echt noch nie gehört. So ein Schmarrn, wie kann man sowas verkaufen? Ist ja jetzt durchaus nicht unüblich, dass es mal über 25°C hat und genau das ist doch dann, wenn man eine Sonnenbrille aufsetzen möchte 
Von mir auch Danke für den Hinweis, ich hatte nämlich schonmal mit einer Adidas Zonyk Vario geliebäugelt. Jetzt nicht mehr. Da bleib ich lieber bei Rudy, die haben zwar nichts mit so schön riesigen Gläsern, aber dafür funktioniert das wenigstens so wie es soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (9. Mai 2019)

Ein guter Optiker kann auch die Gläser von anderen Herstellern für euer bestehendes Brillengestell anfertigen lassen.

Kostet zwar mehr aber dann hat man das passende Gestell mit den passenden Gläsern.


----------



## scubasigi_73 (9. Mai 2019)

Ich habe bis auf die Erfahrung von HaegarHH noch nie gehört, dass die Vario-Gläser bei 25 Grad nicht abdunkeln sollen. Bei den momentanen Temperaturen dauert’s aber noch bis ich das selber testen kann.

Für den Gletscher nehme ich nur mehr meine Gletscherbrille. Habe mir mit meiner „normalen“ Sportsonnenbrille schon mal die Augen verblitzt. Für diesen Bereich sind die Vario-Filter nicht gedacht. Steht auch in der Beschreibung so.

Ich z.B. mag den orangeton beim Biken wiederum überhaupt nicht, ist mir zu dunkel. Gibt von Adidas aber auch die Vario Purple Mirror, wenn man das mag. Orange/gelb finde ich beim Skifahren/Tourengehen bei Nebel gut, da hellen sie für mein Empfinden super auf.

So sind Geschmäcker halt verschieden.Mir gefällt das Design und die Passform und in der Praxis muss sie sich erst mal beweisen.

Hier ein interessanter Test:
https://bikeboard.at/Board/Test-Adidas-Vario-th221153

Im aktuellen Mountainbike 06/2019 gibts einen Test über selbsttönende Brillen.


----------



## HaegarHH (9. Mai 2019)

scubasigi_73 schrieb:


> Ich habe bis auf die Erfahrung von HaegarHH noch nie gehört, dass die Vario-Gläser bei 25 Grad nicht abdunkeln sollen.


Habe die Brille / Gläser seit ca. Mai 2017, nach den div. Problemen auf der 2. Alpentour, hatte ich die Brille im September nochmal in den Seealpen dabei. Dort habe div. Bilder von der Brille bzw. den nicht wirklich abgedunkelten Gläsern gemacht und dann das ganze über meinen Optiker reklamiert, letztendlich wurden meine Gläser eingeschickt, das Obige kam als Erklärung zurück. Hätte ja auch sein können, dass meine speziellen Gläser einfach fehlerhaft sind. Ich will meine Erfahrungen auf keinen Fall verallgemeinern, mag ja sein, dass es generell besser funktioniert, oder ich einfach durch meine Alltagsbrillen verwöhnt bin. Angeblich hat das auch mit den Schichten zu tun, wo die phototrope Schicht sitzt, mit dem Material des Glases etc.


----------



## IndianaWalross (9. Mai 2019)

Hm jetzt bin ich doch unschlüssig, bei mir und meinem Optiker sind Gläser für meine Evil Eye Halfrim im Gespräch, die zwischen 44% und glaub 89% waren es abdunkeln sollen. Dunkel werden die wohl ratzfatz aber aufhellen dauert dann immer etwas... Bei mir käme ja noch Schliff in Sehstärke hinzu - ich käme da mal eben auf 270€ PRO GLAS! 
Also nur Gläser 540€, Brille hab ich ja - da würde ich vorher schon gerne wissen was das mit den 25°C und tönt nicht gescheit auf sich hat. Sonst bleibe ich bei den Wechselgläsern (orange 40%, braun 86%) und tausche halt immer hin und her...


----------



## Votec Tox (9. Mai 2019)

Habe optische Spezialgläser, welche selbsttönend sind in einem Wunschgestell. Da sie auch noch stark gebogen sind (Sportbrille), war es leider ebenfalls recht kostspielig, funktioniert jedoch sehr gut! Trage sie auch im Alltag, lediglich im Auto, also hinter Glasscheiben oder hinter einem Motorradhelmvisier tönen sie nicht, wie all diese photochromatischen Filter, das können sie nicht, da braucht man dann eine klass. Sonnenbrille.
P.S.: Und auf dem Col de Tende haben sie schon oft funktioniert


----------



## Lenka K. (9. Mai 2019)

@scylla Sind das die *ImpactX Photochromic 2Laser Red* Gläser? Ich brauche Ersatz für meine alte Rudy Project, bei der ich mit den roten Gläsern (Laser Red??) sehr gut zurecht komme.



scubasigi_73 schrieb:


> Orange/gelb finde ich beim Skifahren/Tourengehen bei Nebel gut


Es ist wirklich höchst individuell, welcher Farbfilter den Kontrast erhöht. Ich bin jahrelang auf Skitour mit gelben Gläsern im Nebel herumgestochen, weil es hiess, gelb erhöht Kontrast. Seit ich eine rotgetönte Skibrille hab', sehe ich tatsächlich auch bei schlechter Sicht a bissl was .


----------



## scubasigi_73 (9. Mai 2019)

[QUOTE="scylla, post: 15896282, member: 170903 Meine Rudy Filter haben den Clou, dass sie photochromatische Partikel benutzen, die direkt in eine Farbe rein abtönen ohne Grundtönung. Sprich anfangs ist sie quasi klar und wird dann rot. Gibt dasselbe auch in braun und grau. Bei allen anderen Herstellern die ich kenne ist der photochromatische Anteil immer grau und ein Farbstich wird nur durch eine Grundtönung in der entsprechenden Farbe erreicht.[/QUOTE]

Also falls ich dich richtig verstanden habe, ist das bei meiner Evil Eye genau so. Sie ist klar ohne Grundtönung (siehe Bilder) und dunkelt dann in grau ab.


----------



## scylla (9. Mai 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> @scylla Sind das die *ImpactX Photochromic 2Laser Red* Gläser? Ich brauche Ersatz für meine alte Rudy Project, bei der ich mit den roten Gläsern (Laser Red??) sehr gut zurecht komme.



genau die.
Ich mag rot oder orange auch am liebsten, während mir gelb nicht so viel bringt 




scubasigi_73 schrieb:


> Also falls ich dich richtig verstanden habe, ist das bei meiner Evil Eye genau so. Sie ist klar ohne Grundtönung (siehe Bilder) und dunkelt dann in grau ab.



Variofilter die von (fast) klar zu grau abtönen gibt es viele, hatte ich auch schon von Alpina, Uvex, etc. Ich meinte die Abtönung von (fast) klar zu einer nicht-grauen Farbe, also z.B. zu rot wie bei meiner. Das kenne ich so nur von Rudy. Keine Ahnung, vielleicht gibt's noch andere Hersteller die das machen, aber sind mir halt nicht bekannt.


----------



## scubasigi_73 (9. Mai 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> genau die.
> Ich mag rot oder orange auch am liebsten, während mir gelb nicht so viel bringt
> 
> 
> ...



Ah verstehe. Ja stimmt, von klar auf orange gibts anscheinend nur von Rudy. Ich komm mit orange halt nicht so gut zurecht, trotz mehr an Kontrast. Aber super, dass es zumindest einen Hersteller mit dieser Option gibt.


----------



## Mausoline (9. Mai 2019)

Danke für eure Brillenstudien  Ich hatte eine Rudy mit Wechselgläsern  wenn man die Gläser nicht verliert ist die unkaputtbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (9. Mai 2019)

Die Rudy klingt echt gut, leider finde ich auf deren Website keine Infos wie breit die Brillen sind. Ich hab ja so eine schmale Birne, dass ich im echten Leben Jugendbrillen trage, da die für Erwachsene immer zu groß sind. 

adidas bietet netterweise ihre Brillen in der Größe XS an, die dann auch mal auf meinen Kopp passen. Rudy scheint aber nur "normal" und "schmal" zu haben, was dann vermutlich nicht schmal genug ist.


----------



## scylla (9. Mai 2019)

Das ist die Agon normal (das Modell gibt's glaub eh nicht als slim)




(tolles Lineal oder? )

Der komplette rote Bereich an den Bügeln ist übrigens frei biegbar. Kommt erst mal stangerlgrad geliefert und kann man sich dann hinbiegen wie man's braucht. Ist eine Gummiummantelung mit Metallkern drin.

Wenn die hier mit 130mm angegebene Breite der Adidas Evil Eye XS stimmt (auf der Adidas Seite find ich das nicht) wäre das sogar ungefähr vergleichbar mit der "normalen" Rudy


----------



## Mausoline (9. Mai 2019)

scylla und Pink  und dann noch Herzchen  nett


----------



## Lenka K. (9. Mai 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ist die unkaputtbar


Deshalb muss meine Rudy Project erst nach 12! Jahren ersetzt werden, weil die Gläser zerkratzt sind und es das Modell nicht mehr gibt. Und ich hab' die jahrelang auch auf Skitour getragen!

@Aninaj Meine Rudy Project Rydon Girl (sic!) hat 135mm Innenbügelbreite und passt auf meinen schmalen Kopf (Helme XS-S) sehr gut. Möchte mir die Rydon Slim zulegen, die ist laut RP-Webseite 133mm breit, das ist die Standardbreite bei Rudys?? Der Unterschied Rydon/Rydon Slim ist anscheinend in den Gläsern: bei Rydon 71x41mm, bei Rydon Slim kleinere 66x40mm.


----------



## Aninaj (9. Mai 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Das ist die Agon normal (das Modell gibt's glaub eh nicht als slim)
> 
> Wenn die hier mit 130mm angegebene Breite der Adidas Evil Eye XS stimmt (auf der Adidas Seite find ich das nicht) wäre das sogar ungefähr vergleichbar mit der "normalen" Rudy



Jepp, die XS hat (außen, auf Höhe Schanier, gemessen) 130mm Breite.  



Lenka K. schrieb:


> Meine Rudy Project Rydon Girl (sic!) hat 135mm Innenbügelbreite und passt auf meinen schmalen Kopf (Helme XS-S) sehr gut. Möchte mir die Rydon Slim zulegen, die ist laut RP-Webseite 133mm breit, das ist die Standardbreite bei Rudys?? Der Unterschied Rydon/Rydon Slim ist anscheinend in den Gläsern: bei Rydon 71x41mm, bei Rydon Slim kleinere 66x40mm.



135 mm ist halt schon wieder recht viel. Das klingt erstmal wenig, aber wenn ich die Innenweiter der Evil Eye messe sind das vielleicht so 124 mm (auf Höhe der Schaniere). 

Auf der HP von RudyProject finde ich leider keine Angabe zu der Breite der Brillen.  Nur die Breite der Gläser. 

Danach ist die Agon mit 66 so breit wie die Rydon Slim mit 66. Die "normale" Rydon ist mit 72 noch etwas breiter.
Meine adidas Evil Eye hat nur 62er Gläser, ist also nochmal deutlich schmaler. 

Wenn ich denn das mit den Angaben richtig verstehe...


----------



## Lenka K. (9. Mai 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Wenn ich denn das mit den Angaben richtig verstehe.


Hmm, vielleicht kommt's auch irgendwie auf die Form an? Und dass sich die Bügel und Nasensteg verformen lassen?

Ich hab' wirklich einen kleinen Kopf und die Rydon ist die einzige Brille, die mir passt. Hab' alles mögliche anprobiert, Adidas, Alpina, Julbo ... Fürs Skitouren hab' ich eine Cebe, aber da läuft frau immer mit Mütze herum und wird im Schnee (normalerweise   ) nicht so durchgeschüttelt wie aufm Radl. Vielleicht kannst die Rydon irgendwo anprobieren?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (10. Mai 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Die Rudy klingt echt gut, leider finde ich auf deren Website keine Infos wie breit die Brillen sind. Ich hab ja so eine schmale Birne, dass ich im echten Leben Jugendbrillen trage, da die für Erwachsene immer zu groß sind.
> 
> adidas bietet netterweise ihre Brillen in der Größe XS an, die dann auch mal auf meinen Kopp passen. Rudy scheint aber nur "normal" und "schmal" zu haben, was dann vermutlich nicht schmal genug ist.



uvex hat auch "small"-Versionen


----------



## scubasigi_73 (10. Mai 2019)

Wenn dir die XS von Adidas so gut passt, dann gehe am besten in ein Geschäft (Optiker haben die meistens) und probier die Vario-Gläser vor Ort aus oder lass dir welche schicken und teste zu Hause. Da siehst du gleich mal wie schnell sich die Gläser verdunkeln bzw. aufhellen und ob dir das reicht. Dadurch kannst du die dann ev. gleich mal ausschließen. Mit 25 Grad Außentemperatur und Sonnenschein wird es momentan halt schwierig.

Ansonsten halt auch die Rudy (falls du von klar auf orange wert legst) oder Andere Marken mit Vario-Filtern schicken lassen oder ev. hat diese ein Händler bei dir in der Nähe. Du wirst wohl ums testen, sei es bei Adidas die Filter oder z.B. bei Rudy die Passform, nicht herumkommen.


----------



## scylla (10. Mai 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Vielleicht kannst die Rydon irgendwo anprobieren?



Würde auch sagen, das ist der einzige Weg um rauszufinden ob es wirklich passt  Kann man sich ja in Zeiten des Fernabsatzgesetz auch einfach schicken lassen...
Breite von Gestell und Scheiben ist ja nur eine Sache, ich finde da kommt's auf recht viel mehr an, z.B. wie die Bügel am Kopf anliegen etc. Und dann muss sie auch noch unter den Helm passen ohne zu drücken, was meiner Erfahrung nach auch bisweilen ein Thema sein kann vor allem bei längeren oder wulstigeren Bügeln. Vor man da die Radien vom eigenen Kopf mit Lasermessung ermittelt und sich ne CAD Zeichnung vom Hersteller schicken lässt  probiert man's dann doch irgendwann lieber einfach an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (10. Mai 2019)

scubasigi_73 schrieb:


> Wenn dir die XS von Adidas so gut passt, dann gehe am besten in ein Geschäft (Optiker haben die meistens) und probier die Vario-Gläser vor Ort aus oder lass dir welche schicken und teste zu Hause. Da siehst du gleich mal wie schnell sich die Gläser verdunkeln bzw. aufhellen und ob dir das reicht. Dadurch kannst du die dann ev. gleich mal ausschließen. Mit 25 Grad Außentemperatur und Sonnenschein wird es momentan halt schwierig.
> 
> Ansonsten halt auch die Rudy (falls du von klar auf orange wert legst) oder Andere Marken mit Vario-Filtern schicken lassen oder ev. hat diese ein Händler bei dir in der Nähe. Du wirst wohl ums testen, sei es bei Adidas die Filter oder z.B. bei Rudy die Passform, nicht herumkommen.





scylla schrieb:


> Würde auch sagen, das ist der einzige Weg um rauszufinden ob es wirklich passt  Kann man sich ja in Zeiten des Fernabsatzgesetz auch einfach schicken lassen...
> Breite von Gestell und Scheiben ist ja nur eine Sache, ich finde da kommt's auf recht viel mehr an, z.B. wie die Bügel am Kopf anliegen etc. Und dann muss sie auch noch unter den Helm passen ohne zu drücken, was meiner Erfahrung nach auch bisweilen ein Thema sein kann vor allem bei längeren oder wulstigeren Bügeln. Vor man da die Radien vom eigenen Kopf mit Lasermessung ermittelt und sich ne CAD Zeichnung vom Hersteller schicken lässt  probiert man's dann doch irgendwann lieber einfach an



Am Ende muss ich natürlich anprobieren. Nur wenn ich bisher "anprobieren gegangen bin" hat meist nix gepaßt. Da verliert man dann irgendwann die Lust.

Das mit dem daheim ist ehrlich gesagt nicht so meins, bzw. nicht, ohne vorher zumindest eine Vermutung zu haben, ob es passen könnte. Daher hilft das hier rumdiskutieren schon, um eine sinnvolle Vorauswahl zu treffen. Sonst kommen da 5 coole Brillen und keine passt 

Tatsächlich ist die adidas in XS zwar schön schmal, aber leider drücken die Bügel untern dem Helm. Bügel und die Laschen vom Helm sind sich da etwas im Weg. Daher immer Helm mitnehmen bei der Brillenwahl


----------



## scylla (10. Mai 2019)

Da sagste was. Meine Suche nach einem neuen Rennradhelm hat sicher nicht nur 5 sondern mehr als 15 unpassende Helme, Sprit und Paketboten verschlissen, dabei hab ich recherchiert wie ein Weltmeister was zu meiner Kopfform passen könnte. Irgendwas war dann aber immer. Letzten Endes hab ich dann bei einer PlanetX Bestellung gedacht "Scheiß drauf" und ohne irgendwelche näheren Infos dazu einen 25€ Discount-Helm mitbestellt, wohl wissend, dass Rückversand eh nicht wirtschaftlich wäre. Lustiger Weise passt genau der wie angegossen


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. Mai 2019)

Anscheinend gibt es sogar bei ein und demselben Brillenmodell bei den Variogläsern Unterschiede in der Tönung. Hatte eine Uvex (keine Ahnung, wie das Modell heißt) mit leichter grauer Grundtönung, die wurde in den Bergen zwar dunkel, aber nicht stockdunkel. Leider hab ich die dann mal im Wald verloren. Zwar wiedergefunden, aber ein Glas war am Rand angebrochen, sodass ich sie nicht mehr nehmen wollte. Ich hab mir dann bei chain reaction cycle dieselbe nochmal bestellt, weil sie in dem Laden ausverkauft war. Jedenfalls tönt sich die 2. Brille viel stärker und braucht auch ziemlich lange, bis sie wieder heller wird. Wenn man von oberhalb der Baumgrenze dann in den Wald reinfährt, kann das etwas unangenehm sein. Auch im Laubwald wird die schon sehr dunkel, wenn da nur wenig UV-Strahlung hinkommt.
Ich hab mir schon überlegt, ob die vielleicht eine Kopie ist, wobei sich das bei dem Preis der Uvex vermutlich nicht lohnt, die zu kopieren. Jedenfalls ist die Brille aus D wesentlich funktionieller als das Modell aus GB. Die alte nehme ich immer noch auf Eisdielentouren her.


----------



## scubasigi_73 (17. Mai 2019)

Endlich fertig und heute ausgeführt: Santa Cruz 5010 CC V3 in matte/carbon und Größe S

Bei Interesse, nähere Infos zum Aufbau + Bilder im Santa Cruz Forum:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/santa-cruz-5010-v3.875210/page-8


----------



## Aninaj (21. Mai 2019)

Hatte am WE eine RudyProject Rydon auf der Nase. Die war, wie erwartet, zu breit. ABER, die gibt es auch SLIM und wenn man den Produktbildern glauben darf:






Entspricht das von der Breite ungefähr der adidas XS (oben Rydon, unten Evil Eye Halfrim):





Abstand Gläser zu den Wangenknochen hat auch gepaßt (meist dotzen die bei mir auf der Wange auf), und die Bügel sind schön schmal  nicht so Koffer wir bei der adidas, verträgt sich besser mit dem Helm.


----------



## NomadsChant (22. Mai 2019)

Schutzbrillen aus dem Baumarkt gibts in *mehreren Größen* und kosten <20€, das reicht völlig und sieht auch nicht schlecht aus....
Vorallem verkratzen die Gläser (meißt) nicht. Bspw. die Uvex x-fit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (22. Mai 2019)

NomadsChant schrieb:


> Schutzbrillen aus dem Baumarkt gibts in *mehreren Größen* und kosten <20€, das reicht völlig und sieht auch nicht schlecht aus....
> Vorallem verkratzen die Gläser (meißt) nicht. Bspw. die Uvex x-fit



Leider ist die optische Qualität bei diesen Brillen nicht besonders gut, sprich sie verzerren in den Randbereichen stark. Sind ja auch nicht für Actionsport gedacht wo man bei rascher Bewegung auch Objekte in den Randbereichen erfassen möchte, sondern für Arbeiten wo man sowieso meistens nur mittig und statisch auf einen Punkt durchschaut. MICH stört das stark bis hin zu dem Effekt, dass ich bei schneller Fahrt und auch bei Dämmerlicht Probleme mit 3D Sehen (Entfernungen einschätzen) und auf Dauer bei allen Arten von Anwendungen Kopfschmerzen bekomme. Ich hatte auch mal so eine billige Uvex. Nie wieder und würde ich auch niemandem empfehlen. Macht man sich imo nur die Augen und den Spaß mit kaputt für ein paar Euro Ersparnis.
Verkratzen/ermatten tun die Scheiben meiner Erfahrung nach übrigens auch sehr viel schneller als die einer hochwertigen Bikebrille, wenn mal Matsch drauf kommt.


----------



## Aninaj (22. Mai 2019)

NomadsChant schrieb:


> Schutzbrillen aus dem Baumarkt gibts in *mehreren Größen* und kosten <20€, das reicht völlig und sieht auch nicht schlecht aus....
> Vorallem verkratzen die Gläser (meißt) nicht. Bspw. die Uvex x-fit



Und die gibts auch mit VarioGläsern und der Möglichkeit einen Sehstärkenclip zu nutzen? Glaube eher nicht.


----------



## lucie (22. Mai 2019)

Der Clip geht für mich garnicht. Hatte den mal für die Evil Eye. Bei Nieselregen bzw. hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit beschlugen die Wechselgläser und die Gläser vom Clip. Sehen war damit nicht gerade gut möglich und aller nasenlang war anhalten angesagt, um die beschlagenen 4!!! Scheibchen zu putzen. Nö, kommt mir so nicht mehr auf die Nase.

Bin dann zu einem Optiker, der sich auf Sportbrillen spezialisiert hat und habe mir in die Evil Eye selbsttönende Korrektionsgläser einbauen lassen. Nicht ganz günstig, funktioniert aber bestens.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (22. Mai 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Der Clip geht für mich garnicht. Hatte den mal für die Evil Eye. Bei Nieselregen bzw. hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit beschlugen die Wechselgläser und die Gläser vom Clip. Sehen war damit nicht gerade gut möglich und aller nasenlang war anhalten angesagt, um die beschlagenen 4!!! Scheibchen zu putzen. Nö, kommt mir so nicht mehr auf die Nase.
> 
> Bin dann zu einem Optiker, der sich auf Sportbrillen spezialisiert hat und habe mir in die Evil Eye selbsttönende Korrektionsgläser einbauen lassen. Nicht ganz günstig, funktioniert aber bestens.


Bin ich auch am überlegen. Allerdings als Neu-Brillenträger (seit Anfang des Jahres)weiß ich noch nicht wie sich meine Augen verändern werden
Hab Sorgen, dass ich dann vllt in einem Jahr schon wieder neue Gläser brauche


----------



## lucie (22. Mai 2019)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Bin ich auch am überlegen. Allerdings als Neu-Brillenträger (seit Anfang des Jahres)weiß ich noch nicht wie sich meine Augen verändern werden
> Hab Sorgen, dass ich dann vllt in einem Jahr schon wieder neue Gläser brauche



Die Bedenken sind durchaus berechtigt. Ich hatte keine andere Wahl, nachdem sich nach knapp 5 Jahren die Sehstärke deutlich verschlechtert hatte und auch die gewisse  Weitsichtigkeit noch hinzukam. Das ist das Schicksal der Brillenträger...

Sportbrille, Bildschirmarbeitsplatzbrille (Raumgleitsicht), Gleitsichtbrille...

Bei der Sportbrille wird die benötigte Stärke (Krümmung) der Gläser langsam grenzwertig. Wird, wenn es so weiter geht, wohl echt ein Problem bei mir.


----------



## herbert2010 (22. Mai 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Die Bedenken sind durchaus berechtigt. Ich hatte keine andere Wahl, nachdem sich nach knapp 5 Jahren die Sehstärke deutlich verschlechtert hatte und auch die gewisse  Weitsichtigkeit noch hinzukam. Das ist das Schicksal der Brillenträger...
> 
> Sportbrille, Bildschirmarbeitsplatzbrille (Raumgleitsicht), Gleitsichtbrille...
> 
> Bei der Sportbrille wird die benötigte Stärke (Krümmung) der Gläser langsam grenzwertig. Wird, wenn es so weiter geht, wohl echt ein Problem bei mir.


Kontaktlinsen ?


----------



## scylla (22. Mai 2019)

1-Tages Kontaktlinsen und gut ist.
Hat sich bei mir als kurzsichtige Eule schon seit Jahren bewährt. Perfekte Rundumsicht, kein Problem mit Beschlagen, man kann eine ganz normale Sonnenbrille nach freier Wahl benutzen, und wenn sich die Sehstärke ändern sollte ist das auch kein Problem. Korrekturgläser in einer Sportbrille waren trotz Anfertigung von einem darauf spezialisierten Optiker eine komplette Katastrophe.


----------



## Aninaj (22. Mai 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Der Clip geht für mich garnicht. Hatte den mal für die Evil Eye. Bei Nieselregen bzw. hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit beschlugen die Wechselgläser und die Gläser vom Clip. Sehen war damit nicht gerade gut möglich und aller nasenlang war anhalten angesagt, um die beschlagenen 4!!! Scheibchen zu putzen.



*klugscheiss* gar nicht wird gar nicht zusammen geschrieben 

Zum Thema: grundsätzlich bin ich bei dir. 4 Gläser sind doof. Aber für den täglichen Weg zu Arbeit akzeptabel. Da beschlägt es auch nicht so schnell wie auf dem Trail. Denn auf arbeit brauche ich meine normale Brille.

Beim "richtigen" Biken trage ich immer öfter Kontaktlinsen. Da würde ich dann aber gerne die gleiche gute Brille nutzen können. Und nicht noch eine andere brauchen. Oder geht der Trend zur Zweitbrille ?

Und direktverglast ist einfach so utopisch teuer und die Gläser so schnell zerkratzt und dann ändert sich die Sehstärke. Ne, das ist mir irgendwie nix.

Daher, ne Option für einen Clip finde ich gut. Wenn man ihn nicht braucht auch gut. Wenn man ihn gar nicht erst hat, irgendwie doof.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (22. Mai 2019)

Bin leider total empfindlich was meine Augen betrifft. Will heißen, ich krieg schon die Krise wenn ich seh wie jemand anderes sich in den Augen rum fummelt 
So ungefähr wie quieschende Tafelkreide vom Effekt


----------



## lucie (22. Mai 2019)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Kontaktlinsen ?





scylla schrieb:


> 1-Tages Kontaktlinsen und gut ist.
> Hat sich bei mir als kurzsichtige Eule schon seit Jahren bewährt. Perfekte Rundumsicht, kein Problem mit Beschlagen, man kann eine ganz normale Sonnenbrille nach freier Wahl benutzen, und wenn sich die Sehstärke ändern sollte ist das auch kein Problem. Korrekturgläser in einer Sportbrille waren trotz Anfertigung von einem darauf spezialisierten Optiker eine komplette Katastrophe.



So würde ich es wohl machen, wenn das gehen würde. Auf die Idee bin ich selbst auch schon gekommen. 

Keine Empfehlung von meinem AA, da deutlich zu trockene Augen. Ständig Tropfen nutzen nervt eben auch. Im Moment passt das mit der Brille noch ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (22. Mai 2019)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Bin leider total empfindlich was meine Augen betrifft. Will heißen, ich krieg schon die Krise wenn ich seh wie jemand anderes sich in den Augen rum fummelt
> So ungefähr wie quieschende Tafelkreide vom Effekt



Alles eine Frage der Übung. Muss man auch wollen


----------



## lucie (22. Mai 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Denn auf arbeit brauche ich meine normale Brille.



...wird in diesem Satz "arbeit" nicht gross geschrieben... 

:duck und wech:

Für kurze Strecken fahre ich auch mit der normalen Brille (in dem Fall ist es sogar die Raumgleitsicht-, BAP-Brille), die meine Kurzsichtigkeit bis ca. 80% Sehleistung in der Ferne mitkorrigiert.

Zum richtigen Biken tut's eben noch die Sportbrille, hoffentlich noch für 'ne Weile.


----------



## scylla (22. Mai 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> So würde ich es wohl machen, wenn das gehen würde. Auf die Idee bin ich selbst auch schon gekommen.
> 
> Keine Empfehlung von meinem AA, da deutlich zu trockene Augen. Ständig Tropfen nutzen nervt eben auch. Im Moment passt das mit der Brille noch ganz gut.



Hast du die trockenen Augen auch draußen beim Biken/Sport? Ich habe normalerweise auch eher trockene Augen, aber primär in Innenräumen, beim Lesen, wenn ich zu lange vor dem Bildschirm sitze, oder ganz schlimm mit Klimaanlage. Da finde ich Kontaktlinsen auch oft als unangenehm. Was da etwas Abhilfe schafft sind spezielle Hydrogel Kontaktlinsen und Augentropfen mit Hyaluronsäure, das wirkt recht gut und lang. Aber da kann man ja eigentlich auch einfach eine normale Brille tragen. Sobald ich mich draußen bewege kommt die Tränenflüssigkeit dann aber von alleine, sogar dann eher zu viel (wenn ein kalter Wind zieht seh ich auf Abfahrten oft erst mal nix weil ich heulen muss).



greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Bin leider total empfindlich was meine Augen betrifft. Will heißen, ich krieg schon die Krise wenn ich seh wie jemand anderes sich in den Augen rum fummelt
> So ungefähr wie quieschende Tafelkreide vom Effekt



Ich glaube in einem gewissen Maß findet jeder das erst mal sehr unangenehm einen Fremdkörper ins Auge reinzufummeln. Man gewöhnt sich aber daran mit etwas "Übung". Ausprobieren und dabei Zeit lassen. Wenn man anfangs ein Problem damit hat, dann heißt das nicht unbedingt, dass man auf Dauer nicht damit zurecht kommt. Ein guter Optiker kann einem da auch Tricks zeigen wie es anfangs besser geht. Gibt z.B. so kleine Gummisaugnäpfchen, damit man nicht sofort mit den Fingern im Auge rumfummeln muss.


----------



## lucie (22. Mai 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Hast du die trockenen Augen auch draußen beim Biken/Sport? Ich habe normalerweise auch eher trockene Augen, aber primär in Innenräumen, beim Lesen, wenn ich zu lange vor dem Bildschirm sitze, oder ganz schlimm mit Klimaanlage. Da finde ich Kontaktlinsen auch oft als unangenehm. Was da etwas Abhilfe schafft sind spezielle Hydrogel Kontaktlinsen und Augentropfen mit Hyaluronsäure, das wirkt recht gut und lang. Aber da kann man ja eigentlich auch einfach eine normale Brille tragen. Sobald ich mich draußen bewege kommt die Tränenflüssigkeit dann aber von alleine, sogar dann eher zu viel (wenn ein kalter Wind zieht seh ich auf Abfahrten oft erst mal nix weil ich heulen muss).



Habe leider grundsätzlich ziemlich trockene Augen und jedes Mal, wenn ich Kontaktlinsen genutzt habe, waren diese auch mit den Tropfen immer gereizt. Mir war das dann auch immer zu frickelig mit den Linsen und dem Getropfe. 

Wird die paar Jahre schon noch gutgehen.


----------



## Aninaj (22. Mai 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> ...wird in diesem Satz "arbeit" nicht gross geschrieben...
> 
> :duck und wech:^



Immer diese Autokorrektur auf dem Smartphön, die mal will und mal nicht


----------



## IndianaWalross (23. Mai 2019)

Hab das selbe Problem wie lucie, grundsätzlich zu trockene Augen, und ich mag mir dann da auch nix reinfummeln oder Tropfen nehmen oder sonstwas. Fahre auch die 1,5km zu Schwiegereltern mit Radbrille inzwischen. Clip ging garnicht, Wimpern zu lang, weswegen auch x Modelle anderer Firmen wegfielen. Nur die Evil Eye passt ganz hervorragend. Ich hab aber das Glück, dass meine Sehstärke seit der ersten Brille 2011 unverändert geblieben ist. 
Hätte ich damit noch länger gewartet sähe es wohl ganz anders aus. Musste mir aber damals eingestehen, nachdem ich mein Leben lang Adleraugen hatte, dass ich wenn ich nen Bordstein für abgesenkt halte in der Dämmerung obwohl dem nicht so ist (Ergebnis verbeulte Felgen und Platten) dass es wohl mal Zeit für eine Brille wird...  
Leider kostet der Spaß dann auch so richtig, vor allem da alles ultraleicht bei mir sein muss. Hatte zwischendurch mal ne richtig sackschwere Brille vom Filialdiscounter ("nur was wir hier im Laden haben...") die ich notgedrungen genommen hab da ich meine Alte geschrottet hatte, die hat mir mein Nasenbein zerschossen, seitdem kann ich da nur noch Fliegengewicht ab oder hab Schmerzen ohne Ende... Hab für Alltag eine komplett Custom Carbongestell Brille (Gläser getracet und winzig, ohne Rand, Nasenpad speziell Handgeschliffen etc.) die gesamt gerade mal 10g auf die Waage bringt...
Evil Eye hatte ich zunächst die normale mit Rand und 2 Wechselgläsern, im Jahr darauf die Halfrim mit 2 Paar Wechselgläsern (orange + getönt) gekauft weil mit Rennlenker störte der Rand doch arg. Überlege mir für diese ständig wechselhaften Tage jetzt noch Variogläser zuzulegen, aber sollen halt ca. 280€ je Glas kosten, da muss man schon länger grübeln ob man das ausgibt und ob das was taugt.


----------



## NomadsChant (24. Mai 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Leider ist die optische Qualität bei diesen Brillen nicht besonders gut, sprich sie verzerren in den Randbereichen stark. Sind ja auch nicht für Actionsport gedacht wo man bei rascher Bewegung auch Objekte in den Randbereichen erfassen möchte, sondern für Arbeiten wo man sowieso meistens nur mittig und statisch auf einen Punkt durchschaut. MICH stört das stark bis hin zu dem Effekt, dass ich bei schneller Fahrt und auch bei Dämmerlicht Probleme mit 3D Sehen (Entfernungen einschätzen) und auf Dauer bei allen Arten von Anwendungen Kopfschmerzen bekomme. Ich hatte auch mal so eine billige Uvex. Nie wieder und würde ich auch niemandem empfehlen. Macht man sich imo nur die Augen und den Spaß mit kaputt für ein paar Euro Ersparnis.
> Verkratzen/ermatten tun die Scheiben meiner Erfahrung nach übrigens auch sehr viel schneller als die einer hochwertigen Bikebrille, wenn mal Matsch drauf kommt.



Die Erfahrung habe ich nicht gemacht. Ich habe zur Zeit zwei von Zekler im Einsatz.
Zusammen mit Kontaktlinsen...Ich komme damit klar.




Aninaj schrieb:


> Und die gibts auch mit VarioGläsern und der Möglichkeit einen Sehstärkenclip zu nutzen? Glaube eher nicht.



VarioGläser gibts sogar...Sehstärkenclips weiß ich nicht.


Mir gings ja auch nur darum, dass es diese Brillen in mehreren Größen gibt, so dass jemand  schmalem oder kleinen Kopf eventuell hier  fündig werden könnte.


----------



## IndianaWalross (29. Mai 2019)

Öndlöööööööööööööööööööööööööch


----------



## scubasigi_73 (2. Juni 2019)

So, nun mein persönliches Fazit zur Adidas Eagle Eye Halfrim Pro Vario Crystal/Matt:

Also ich kann nicht meckern, mir wäre bei meinen letzten Ausfahrten nichts negatives aufgefallen. Die Brille hat für meine Begriffe rasch abgedunkelt und rasch aufgehellt. Und auch bei >25 Grad entsprechend 1-3 abgedunkelt. Die Brille sitzt gut, rutscht nicht und drückt nicht (bin da sehr empfindlich bei den Ohren). Kein lästiger Gläsertausch mehr oder das mitführen von zwei Brillen nicht mehr notwendig.

Vielleicht liegt’s aber auch daran, dass ich beim Fahren voll mit meinem Bike, dem Trail und mir beschäftigt bin. 

Ich bin jedenfalls zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scubasigi_73 (1. Juli 2019)

So, nun auch ein paar Worte zur Osprey Seral 7:

Die Hipbag hat Platz, und zwar jede Menge. Auch bei gefüllter Trinkblase hat eine leichte Windjacke und Shirt noch locker Platz. Sogar ein Biketool würde sich noch ausgehen. Handy, Taschentücher, Schlüsselbund und Riegel sind auch kein Problem.

Verwende sie für die schnelle Hausrunde bei den momentanen Temperaturen nur mit Trinkblase, Handy, Taschentüchern und Schlüsseln. Durch die Gurte lässt sich die Tasche super komprimieren, sodass sie bombenfest sitzt, ich spüre sie so gut wie gar nicht während der Fahrt.

Auch der Trinkschlauch hält mit dem Magneten bombenfest und lässt sich ohne viel Gefummel richtig platzieren.

Bin happy mit dem Teil.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (2. Juli 2019)

Bin auch total zufrieden mit meinem Evoc Race, wobei ich den ohne Blase verwende, mit Flasche am Rahmen. Deswegen passt da auch mein komplettes Werkzeug rein, inklusive Schlauch + Shirt, Handy und Futter.
Super find ich die zwei Hüfttaschen, in der einen ist mein Tubeless-Flickzeug + Multitool, in der anderen ne Trailbell.

Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich sie dann mal für ein Konzert zweckentfremdet, da war es ziemlich cool noch die Flaschenhalterung nutzen zu können. Die brauche ich ansonsten nicht, bzw stört es mich eher beim Fahren, wenn da ne Flasche drinsteckt.


----------



## M_on_Centurion (9. August 2019)

Hab auch mal wieder was neues. 
Soll der Ersatz für meinen 3l Rucksack von Decathlon werden. Der hat ja diesen Fallschirmverschluss vorne und ist daher eher was für Männer.
Getestet wird demnächst.


----------



## Schwimmer (9. August 2019)

M_on_Centurion schrieb:


> Hab auch mal wieder was neues.
> Soll der Ersatz für meinen 3l Rucksack von Decathlon werden. Der hat ja diesen Fallschirmverschluss vorne und ist daher eher was für Männer.
> Getestet wird demnächst.
> Anhang anzeigen 895463



Pah, für Männer ...  
Der wäre für mich viel zu klein ... 
Was packst Du denn da rein, wenn ich so indiskret fragen darf?


----------



## Mausoline (9. August 2019)

Geldbeutel


----------



## M_on_Centurion (10. August 2019)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Was packst Du denn da rein, wenn ich so indiskret fragen darf?


Klar darfst du. 
Ich hab immer nur das nötigste mit dabei: Trinkblase, Schlauch, Multitool, Pumpe, Säckchen mit Ersatzteilen, etwas Geld, Schlüssel und Handy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (10. August 2019)

M_on_Centurion schrieb:


> Klar darfst du.
> Ich hab immer nur das nötigste mit dabei: Trinkblase, Schlauch, Multitool, Pumpe, Säckchen mit Ersatzteilen, etwas Geld, Schlüssel und Handy.



Dann mache ich wohl irgendetwas falsch ...


----------



## Deleted 454842 (10. August 2019)

Anscheinend   

Hüfttaschen


----------



## herbert2010 (10. August 2019)

M_on_Centurion schrieb:


> Klar darfst du.
> Ich hab immer nur das nötigste mit dabei: Trinkblase, Schlauch, Multitool, Pumpe, Säckchen mit Ersatzteilen, etwas Geld, Schlüssel und Handy.


Plus 1,5 liter trinkblase die geht auch noch rein das teil ist für die hometrails optimal, und für lange runden hab ich einen evoc explore


----------



## M_on_Centurion (10. August 2019)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Dann mache ich wohl irgendetwas falsch ...


Das wird deine weibliche Seite sein. 

@herbert2010 
So habe ich mir das auch vorgestellt.


----------



## spider1750 (10. August 2019)

M_on_Centurion schrieb:


> Hab auch mal wieder was neues.
> Soll der Ersatz für meinen 3l Rucksack von Decathlon werden. Der hat ja diesen Fallschirmverschluss vorne und ist daher eher was für Männer.
> Getestet wird demnächst.
> Anhang anzeigen 895463



Genau die habe ich mir auch gekauft (nur in den Grauton) Ich finde der große Vorteil der Hip Pack Pro gegenüber der Race Variante ist der Gurt. Dieser ist wie bei einen Rucksack gepolstert und läßt sich durch den Klettverschluß gut anlegen. Was auch gut ist, sind diese blauen Bändchen die man auf den Bild sieht. Damit läßt sich die Hüfttasche richtig eng an die Hüfte ziehen wenn man vorne an den Bändchen zieht. Stört es z.B. bergauf, dann kann man hinten an den Bändchen ziehen und die Hüfttasche wird spürbar lockerer an den Hüften, aber nicht so dass sie runter rutscht. Das war mir einfach den Aufpreis gegenüber der Race wert. Die Race hätte im Angebot die Hälfte gekostet (ca. 55 Euro gegenüber ca. 100 Euro die Pro).
Ich habe auch von Deuter die Pulse 3 mit Trinkblase. Die hat den gleichen Gurt wie die EVOC Race. Ist schon angenehm, aber ich habe dann mal die Trinkblase mit 1,5 Liter Wasser gefühlt wie sich dann die Hüfttasche anfühlt und ich muß sagen auf einen Trikot nur getragen fand ich den Gurt einschnürend, weil er zu schmal, zu hart ist für das Gewicht. Könnte aber besser sein, wenn man sie nur mit 1 Liter füllt oder nicht nur ein Trikot trägt. 
Was aber alle drei Hüfttaschen gemeinsam haben, die seitlichen Taschen sind nicht wirklich für moderne Handys gemacht. Sie sind einfach etwas zu klein. So muß man halt immer nach hinten ins Hauptfach greifen. 
Welche auch gut sein soll (hat mein Bruder und ist voll begeistert davon) ist die Bontrager Rapid. Hat keine Trinkblase sondern nur für eine Trinkflasche in der Mitte eine Aufnahme. Aber es paßt das Notwendigste rein und muß sehr angenehm zu Tragen sein.
Vorteil der Hüfttaschen finde ich halt, dass der Rücken frei ist und man einfach unbeschwerter fahren kann als wenn man z.B. das Handy, Geld oder den Schlüssel in die Trikottaschen steckt. Ich finde da muß man immer aufpassen, dass man etwas verliert. 
Ein Rucksack finde ich ist dafür zu viel. Und im Sommer hat man halt keine Jacke an um da diese Dinge zu verstauen wo man halt einen Reisverschluß hätte. Außerdem ist es nicht schön, wenn an der Jacke die Taschen vorne voll sind und man beim treten mit den Oberschenkel dann vielleicht immer den Schlüssel in der Jackentasche spürt.


----------



## Mausoline (10. August 2019)

spider1750 schrieb:


> ... gekostet (ca. 55 Euro gegenüber ca. 100 Euro die Pro)....


----------



## Schwimmer (10. August 2019)

M_on_Centurion schrieb:


> Das wird deine weibliche Seite sein.  ...



Oha, das Mitschleppen von unnötigem Krimskrams?  
Ich habe mich schon von dem Trans Alpine zum Super Bike herunter gearbeitet, also ...


----------



## Perlenkette (10. August 2019)

Ich habe das Hipbag von evoc auch seit kurzem- und bin nicht ganz soooo begeistert. Ich habe es für kurze Hometailrunden angeschafft, bei denen ich bisher oft auf den Rucksack verzichtet habe. Wenn die Trinkblase gefüllt ist, passt nicht mehr viel hinein- Schlauch UND Pumpe UND Tool UND Windjacke UND Handy UND Kleinteile jedenfalls nicht. Für Damen mit weiblicher Figur ist es zudem nicht ganz so bequem und vorteilhaft.  Zum Wandern jedenfalls habe ich es einmal und nie wieder getragen- biken geht so . Nochmal würde ich es für den echt stolzen Preis nicht kaufen.

Ich will es nicht schlechtreden, aber vielleicht ist ja eine ehrliche Meinung auch mal hilfreich .


----------



## spider1750 (10. August 2019)

Hast du die Race oder die Pro Hüfttasche von Evoc? 
Aber ich muß zugeben, wenn die Trinkblase mit 1,5Liter voll ist und man könnte auch noch zwei Trinkflaschen an den Seiten mit einstecken usw, dann wird es viel zu schwer und zieht so nach unten. Zu eng will ich das auch nicht  haben, wobei die Pro eben einen Gurt hat der im Klettbereich nachgibt, also elastisch ist. Dadurch ist der Gurt sehr angenehm.


----------



## M_on_Centurion (10. August 2019)

Ich konnte leider noch nicht damit fahren, aber den Gurt finde ich jetzt schon super.  Wenn ich nur nicht schon so viele Rucksäcke hätte...  Eine Trinkblase habe ich noch nicht und werd erstmal ohne fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (10. August 2019)

Ich kann mir das mit einer Hüfttasche gar nicht vorstellen. Beim hochfahren mache ich den Gurt vom Rucksack immer auf (und klette den hinten zusammen), da mich der Gurt schon stört. Bei einem reinen Bauchgurt, kann ich den ja schlecht umklappen  

Ich vermute auch, dass eher schmal gebaute Damen damit besser klar kommen, als jene mit breiten Hüften und schmalen Taillen. Mir rutscht der Gurt vom Rucksack immer hoch (beim Deuter mehr, beim Evoc weniger) von der Hüfte in die Taille und mich nervt das. Bei einem reinen Hüftgurt kann ich mir das überhaupt nicht vorstellen, wie das halten soll.


----------



## spider1750 (10. August 2019)

die Trinkblase ist ja kein muß. Die kann man sich kaufen, wenn sie mal im Angebot ist oder es Prozente gibt. Das gute an der Evoc Hüfttasche ist ja, du kannst links und rechts noch jeweils eine Trinkflasche reinstecken. Das würde ja auch erstmal gehen bzw. vielleicht sogar ausreichen.


----------



## spider1750 (10. August 2019)

Der Hüftgurt der Pro ist echt angenehm. Er ist breiter und im Klettbereich elastisch. Zusätzlich hat er so blaue Bänder an den Seite bei denen du übern fahren ziehen kannst. Somit kannst sie noch anliegender machen oder gerade beim hochfahren spürbar lockerer, bzw. angenehmer an der Hüfte. Die Hüfttasche ist jetzt auch nicht für Tagestouren gedacht, sondern eher dafür wo der Rucksack einfach zu viel ist. Dafür ist sie schon ideal.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (11. August 2019)

Die Race hat auch die blauen Bänder. 
Die Tasche kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht mit Trinkblase vorstellen, Flasche hab ich eh immer am Fahrrad. Wenn ich sehe, was alleine schon der Ersatzschlauch an Raum einnimmt, dann würde das für mich auch nicht wirklich mit Blase funktionieren.
Oder man lagert Werkzeug aus, da gibts ja genug Varianten.

Bei der Race passt eine Flasche seitlich rein, würde ich aber nie machen, wird dann zu komisch bezüglich Gewichtsverlagerung.


----------



## M_on_Centurion (11. August 2019)

@spider1750 
Ich nehm heute das Hardtail, da passt eine 0,75l Flasche rein.
Allgemein würde ich aber wegen der Gewichtsverteilung eher die Trinkblase als zwei Flaschen nehmen. Hast du vielleicht schon beides getestet?
Ich finde übrigens deinen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht super, nun weiß ich auch schon, wie dieses Air flap funktioniert, das ging aus der reinen Beschreibung bei Evoc nicht hervor.   

@Aninaj
das Hüfte/Taille-Problem habe ich leider auch bei allen Rucksäcken mehr oder weniger. Bei dem Gurt bin ich echt gespannt, wie es da ist.


----------



## spider1750 (11. August 2019)

Ich hatte bisher noch keine Trinkflaschen drinnen. Vorteil der Trinkblase ist vielleicht, dass sie immer kleiner wird je mehr man getrunken hat. Die Trinkflaschen ändern ja ihre Größe nicht, werden halt nur leichter.
Ich dachte immer die der Gurt sollte in der Taille sein damit das Gewicht auf der Hüfte aufliegt, also das Gewicht auf der Hüfte liegt. Ist es dann nicht eher bei der Frau von Vorteil, wenn die Hüfte breiter ist und die Taille schmäler? Ich denke wenn das gleich ist hat man doch eher das Gefühl dass  die Hüfttasche rutscht.


----------



## Schwimmer (11. August 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Anscheinend
> 
> Hüfttaschen



Meine Hüfttaschen haben sich vereint zum Mittleren Ring und sind äußerst eng anliegend ...   
Da habe ich zum Glück noch auf dem Rücken a bissl Platz ...


----------



## lucie (11. August 2019)

Hier etwas für oberhalb des Hüftrings :





__





						Scott kaufen | Bergzeit
					

Scott im Bergzeit Online Shop ➤ Große Auswahl ✓ portofrei ab 100€ ✓ Rechnungskauf ✓ Online seit 1999




					www.bergzeit.de
				




Benutze den für's längere Laufen/Trailrunnig und auch für die kurzen Runden auf den Hometrails. Da wackelt und verrutscht nix, selbst beim Rumtricksen und Springen nicht.

Es passt optional eine Trinkblase hinten rein, habe ich aber noch nicht getestet. Vorn gibt es auf jeder Seite eine Einschubtasche für max. 250ml Softflasks mit einem kurzen Trinkschlauch (sehen ziemlich lustig aus und erinnern mich an diverse medizinische Helferlein ) - die Menge reicht aber für die kurzen Runden für mich locker.
Für Riegel, kleinere Geldbörse, Schlüssel etc. gibt es noch einige kleine relativ gut zugängliche Taschen mit Klett, RV oder offen. Im recht großen Haupfach hat eine Windweste oder eine minimalistische Regenjacke auch noch locker Platz.

Man schwitzt bei den aktuellen Temperaturen nur im Bereich/in der Höhe der Schulterblätter, im Nierenbereich bleibt das Trikot dafür schön trocken. 

So einen größeren Hüftgurt hatte ich auch mal, konnte mich damit überhaupt nicht anfreunden. Dieser verdrehte sich ständig und fristete sein Dasein dann eher als Bauchgurt, wo er stetig an Rotationsgeschwindigkeit aufnahm, wenn er auch rech voll bepackt war - geht für mich garnicht, ist nerviger als ein schlecht sitzender Rucksack.


----------



## M_on_Centurion (11. August 2019)

So, dann möchte ich noch kurz meine Erfahrung heute mit der Evoc Hip Pack Pro schreiben:

Unterwegs war ich heute wie gesagt ohne Trinkblase und die Flasche war im Halter am Rad.
Folgende Sachen sind in der Hüfttasche mitgefahren: Schlauch, Pumpe, Multitool, Reifenheber, Ersatzteile, Smartphone (iPhone 6, X würde auch noch passen), Schlüsselbund, Taschentücher und ein Geldschein (der Vollständigkeit halber  ).
Heute war es auch gut warm und wolkenlos.  Da konnte ich auch gleich die 11km, die ich als An- und Rückfahrt in praller Sonne hatte, zum Testen der Belüftung nutzen.
Fazit: für mich wohl genau das Richtige. Mit den oben genannten Sachen gefüllt merkt man die Tasche nicht, auf den ersten km hatte ich immer das Gefühl, es würde was fehlen.  Interessant wird es zukünftig mit der Trinkblase. Der Hüftgurt ist super, die Tasche war nach der Fahrt noch genau da, wo sie beim Start war. Sie ist weder verrutscht, noch ist sie irgendwie rumgehüpft. Gut, wie das mit Sprüngen etc. ist, konnte ich nicht testen, da meine Hometrails sowas gar nicht großartig hergeben. Aber dafür muss ich sowieso weiter weg und bin länger unterwegs, da ist sowieso ein Rucksack dabei.
Geschwitzt habe ich natürlich auch. Aber nicht am Rücken, was vor allem bei Pausen sehr angenehm ist, sondern nur da, wo die Tasche aufliegt, also unterhalb. 



spider1750 schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer die der Gurt sollte in der Taille sein damit das Gewicht auf der Hüfte aufliegt, also das Gewicht auf der Hüfte liegt. Ist es dann nicht eher bei der Frau von Vorteil, wenn die Hüfte breiter ist und die Taille schmäler?


So gesehen hast du natürlich recht. 
Ich mache aber den Hüftgurt immer direkt auf dem Hüftknochen fest. Wenn der Rucksack aber aus einem Grund einen kleinen Ruck nach oben macht, dann rutscht er sofort in die Taille und ist dann so locker, dass er nur noch rumhüpft. Dann heisst es entweder so weiterfahren oder stehenbleiben und Rucksack richten _nerv_.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (12. August 2019)

M_on_Centurion schrieb:


> Gut, wie das mit Sprüngen etc. ist, konnte ich nicht testen, da meine Hometrails sowas gar nicht großartig hergeben.


Die Race ist da auf jeden Fall 1a, wird mit der Pro denke ich nicht anders sein.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (22. August 2019)




----------



## Chaotenkind (23. August 2019)

Lecker, gibt es den auch mit andersfarbigem Zuckerguss? Grün oder Blau würde bei mir passen.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (23. August 2019)

Bis jetzt noch nicht, das war erst der erste Farbversuch von Kustom Caps.  Aber wer weiß, in Zukunft könnte es möglich sein sich eigene in Farbe zu designen. Bis jetzt geht nur weißes Design auf Farbe.


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. August 2019)

Seufz, dann warte ich mal.


----------



## IndianaWalross (25. August 2019)

Bei mir gabs diesmal weit vor dem Geburtstag die neuen Sachen, man will sie ja auch mal nutzen können bevor es stürmt und windet 

Satz neue Laufräder (Fulcrum DB 7) mit Rennschlappen (Conti 5000) und Felgenreflektoren (Flectr 360°) für den Cyclocrosser/Gravelbike + DRP Kit (für alle FDB7 die ich im Bestand hab)
Übergangs-/Winterschuhe. Die selben die ich schon habe aber in der Goretex Version für hoffentlich trockene Füße (Northwave Outcross Plus GTX)
neue Windweste weil die alte Castelli nach gerade mal 1/2 Saison im Arsch ist (das Logo klebt an der Weste wenn man sie rollt und färbt die neongelbe Weste rot + Nähte gehen auf ) > Gore Bike Wear C7 light Weste
Spielzeug zum geocachen, weils mit Smartphone am besten geht, aber die app massig Akku frisst: SKS Compit inkl. Powerbank (fehlt nur noch die Halterung fürs S7, die soll im September auf den Markt kommen)
weil ich racecaps sammel und es auch einfach nur geil aussieht, und obwohl es nen mü zu groß ist > Look Mom No Hands Pizza Cat Cap

Fotos demnächst mal wenn es sich ergibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (25. August 2019)

Der Osprey hat sich bewährt 
kann ich nur empfehlen, zumindest für den kurzen Rücken


----------



## Lenka K. (25. August 2019)

Ja, ein Zwerginnenrucksack! 

Hab' auch eins .


----------



## Aninaj (26. August 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Der Osprey hat sich bewährt
> kann ich nur empfehlen, zumindest für den kurzen Rücken



Fand den in der kurzen Version auch echt kurz und habe mich daher für die längere Version entschieden. Sitzt bei mir super. Also die kurze Version ist echt mal was für kleinere Leute!


----------



## Deleted 454842 (26. August 2019)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> neue Windweste weil die alte Castelli nach gerade mal 1/2 Saison im Arsch ist (das Logo klebt an der Weste wenn man sie rollt und färbt die neongelbe Weste rot + Nähte gehen auf ) > Gore Bike Wear C7 light Weste
> weil ich racecaps sammel und es auch einfach nur geil aussieht, und obwohl es nen mü zu groß ist > Look Mom No Hands Pizza Cat Cap


Haha, die cap ist ja mal cool.   
Und gib dann Rückmeldung bezüglich der Weste, ich bin auf der Suche

@ Osprey
Hört sich gut an. Ich werde dann wohl endgültig den Raven testbestellen, da ich einen Rucksack brauche, an dem sich ein Fullface befestigen lässt. Der jetzige nicht ganz optimale Deuter gibt leider nach knapp 10 Jahren allmählich den Geist auf.


----------



## Mausoline (26. August 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ja, ein Zwerginnenrucksack!   ....



Danke


----------



## IndianaWalross (26. August 2019)

So mal schnell auf den Balkon gerollt das Zeugs, ohne das SKS Teil, Laufräder hab ich jetzt nicht extra ausgebaut   >





Cool an dem Cap ist, es ist maschinenwaschbar, zwar jetzt nicht megaheiss aber immerhin, mein fast doppelt so teures und inzwischen ganz schön spackes Endura ist handwash only.
Schuhe würde ich gerne testen, leider kein Regen in Sicht nur 32°C und Saharafön - ich komme auf so Temperaturen einfach nicht klar 
Weste musste ich übrigens upsizen. Ist slim fit, aber bei Gore passt mir sonst alles auch slim in M. Hier hab ich M nichtmal über die Hüftknochen bekommen. L geht gerade so eben. Geht hinten schön bis über den verlängerten Rücken. Hat unten nen rundumlaufenden Reflektorstreifen. Die Tasche vorne kann man für Kleinzeugs nutzen, und hinterher um die Weste darin zu verstauen, ist schon extrem knütterig dadurch aber egal, Hauptsache maximal 2 Tempopackungen Stauvolumen! Gewicht liegt bei 86g.


----------



## Bettina (26. August 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Raven testbestellen


Wenn du nur mal testen willst, kann ich meinen mitbringen in 2 Wochen


----------



## scubasigi_73 (26. August 2019)

Bettina schrieb:


> Wenn du nur mal testen willst, kann ich meinen mitbringen in 2 Wochen



Ich bin von meinem Raven nach wie vor extrem begeistert, auch von der Seral Hipbag bin ich angetan.


----------



## scubasigi_73 (26. August 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Der Osprey hat sich bewährt
> kann ich nur empfehlen, zumindest für den kurzen Rücken
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 902706



Den hab ich auch. Super Teil! Ups, ich glaub ich bin Osprey-afffin.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (26. August 2019)

@Bettina 
Ui. 10 oder 14? Ich bräuchte den 14er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (26. August 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> @Bettina
> Ui. 10 oder 14? Ich bräuchte den 14er


14


----------



## scubasigi_73 (26. August 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> @Bettina
> Ui. 10 oder 14? Ich bräuchte den 14er



Ich hab auch den 14er in blue emerald (sooo schöne Farbe ). Irgendwo ein paar Seiten vorher hab ich den mal gepostet.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (26. August 2019)

Jaaa, der soll es bei mir auch werden. 

@Bettina

Juhu!


----------



## Mausoline (26. August 2019)

Will jemand den kurzen testen


----------



## IndianaWalross (20. September 2019)

So, und weil der Herbst laut schreit und auch in 37 Tagen schon wieder Winterpokal losgeht, hab ich mir vorträglich zum 40sten nun ein paar nagelneue Winterschuhe gegönnt. 
Ja, die Manschette ist grenzwertig eng (bei Wade 25-26 an der Stelle und Schuhgröße 39), geht aber noch ohne Blutabschnüren, Hose/Bib muss dann halt drüber gewurstet werden, das klappt auch da das Ding so eng anliegt gut. Das leier ich schon noch etwas aus, dann passt das bald perfetto. Und wenn ich jetzt wahnsinnig viel marschieren will knickt es vorne am Zeh etwas, aber beim pedalieren auf dem Rad im Stand war es super angenehm, nix zwackte oder so und wenn ich mal paar Schritte gehen MUSS geht das jetzt dank der flachen Michelin Sohle endlich auch mal ohne Halsbrechen. Mit dem normalen Raptor Modell mit diesen grausligen Racecut MTB Sohlen á la Fußball Stollenschuh hab ich mir früher oft fast den Hals gebrochen. Drinnen eine Einlegesohle mit Fleece Oberfläche (hatte mein altes Wintermodell nicht, da war ne normale Sommersohle drin!) und in der Sohle drinnen so Alu oder so. Mal sehen ob ich das kombinieren kann mit Halbschalen-shims. Hintendrauf fetter Reflektor, der auch richtig krass reflektiert (siehe mein Album da sind weitere Bilder) endlich mal eine gescheite Neuerung. Goretex Membran in Manschette und rundum wie gehabt.  

Aber Northwave hat mich nach 3 Jahren wohl erhört, und eine Kombination aus Gescheitem verschluss (Boa) und gescheiter Sohle (Michelin) extra für Tourenfahrer auf den Markt geschmissen. In 38-49 und ab 39,5 auch in halben Größen. Sehen auch nicht mehr so nach Plaste-Elaste aus wie die sonstigen Raptor/Flash Modelle. 
Auf hoffentlich kuschelig, warme und trockene Füße!


----------



## Sickgirl (21. September 2019)

Speichen und Felgen liegen schon bereit, nächste Woche geht es ans Werk


----------



## scubasigi_73 (21. September 2019)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> So, und weil der Herbst laut schreit und auch in 37 Tagen schon wieder Winterpokal losgeht, hab ich mir vorträglich zum 40sten nun ein paar nagelneue Winterschuhe gegönnt.
> Ja, die Manschette ist grenzwertig eng (bei Wade 25-26 an der Stelle und Schuhgröße 39), geht aber noch ohne Blutabschnüren, Hose/Bib muss dann halt drüber gewurstet werden, das klappt auch da das Ding so eng anliegt gut. Das leier ich schon noch etwas aus, dann passt das bald perfetto. Und wenn ich jetzt wahnsinnig viel marschieren will knickt es vorne am Zeh etwas, aber beim pedalieren auf dem Rad im Stand war es super angenehm, nix zwackte oder so und wenn ich mal paar Schritte gehen MUSS geht das jetzt dank der flachen Michelin Sohle endlich auch mal ohne Halsbrechen. Mit dem normalen Raptor Modell mit diesen grausligen Racecut MTB Sohlen á la Fußball Stollenschuh hab ich mir früher oft fast den Hals gebrochen. Drinnen eine Einlegesohle mit Fleece Oberfläche (hatte mein altes Wintermodell nicht, da war ne normale Sommersohle drin!) und in der Sohle drinnen so Alu oder so. Mal sehen ob ich das kombinieren kann mit Halbschalen-shims. Hintendrauf fetter Reflektor, der auch richtig krass reflektiert (siehe mein Album da sind weitere Bilder) endlich mal eine gescheite Neuerung. Goretex Membran in Manschette und rundum wie gehabt.
> 
> Aber Northwave hat mich nach 3 Jahren wohl erhört, und eine Kombination aus Gescheitem verschluss (Boa) und gescheiter Sohle (Michelin) extra für Tourenfahrer auf den Markt geschmissen. In 38-49 und ab 39,5 auch in halben Größen. Sehen auch nicht mehr so nach Plaste-Elaste aus wie die sonstigen Raptor/Flash Modelle.
> Auf hoffentlich kuschelig, warme und trockene Füße!



Bin auch auf der Suche nach einem warmen Wintertourenschuh. Liebäugle mit Mavic Crossmax Thermo, Scott Heater und Shimano MW7. Brauche einen leichten Einstieg. Beim NW komme ich durch das steife Sprunggelenk nicht oder nur äußerst mühsam ums Eck.


----------



## IndianaWalross (21. September 2019)

@scubasigi_73  ja die Northwave Winterschuhe sind da schon echt ne Nummer mit dem Anziehen. Du musst echt wie in ne Socke rein mit dem Vorderfuß und dann hinten an der Lasche ziehen wie bekloppt und irgendwann biste dann _plöpp_ drin. Allerdings sitzt die Manschette auch echt tight bei mir. Ich glaub für problematische Sprunggelenke ist diese Art mit der engen Manschette nix - es sei denn du hast megadürre Spazierstockwaden?

Meine ganz alten Northwave Artic Commuter GTX M (ja die mit dem Schreibfehler im Namen) hatten ja oben Klett, aber dieses unsägliche "man zieht ein Band nach oben feste zu" System, da musste mega anziehen damit die Ferse fest im Schuh sitzt, und hast dann unten Eisfüße weil kein Blut mehr hinkommt. Da hatte ich mich schon so gefreut 17/18 nach der EB weil endlich ne Boa an dem Schuh war, und dann war wieder nur diese doofe Racesohle drunter mit der man auf glattem Untergrund den Abflug macht. Dann 18/19 kamen die neuen mit oben Klett und der tollen Laufsohle und was war? Wieder dieses beschissene Zugband dran...
Da mir nur die Northwave Schuhe passen von der Formgebung her (hoher Spann, breiter Vorderfuß, kurze Füße) und ich weder mit Sidi, noch Vaude, noch Shimano und Mavic erst Recht nicht usw. klarkomme, hab ich also gewartet und dieses Jahr wurde ich endlich belohnt.

Mavic fallen unsagbar eng und klein aus, ich trag im Alltag ne 37,5 - 37 2/3 und ich hab die glaube in 40 nicht angezogen bekommen, keine Chance. Sidi sind in normal zu schmal und in der breiten Version an der Ferse flieg ich glatt raus. Vaude sind dicke schwere Klopper usw...

Ist also echt schwer die perfekt passende Schuhform zu finden mit dem gwünschten Verschluss, und dann müssen sie auch noch halten was sie versprechen. Meine müssen 5-6 Stunden Ausfahrt bei 0°C und kälter warm und trocken halten, dazu muss man halbwegs gescheit mit Laufen können usw. das schaffen nicht viele Schuhe. Und so 45th North Wölvhammer Monster will man sich ja auch weder finanziell noch gewichtstechnisch ans Bein schrauben, also ich zumindest nicht. 

Was mich bei den Schuhen mit Reißverschluss mal interessieren würde, wie der sich verhält wenn die nass sind und es dann richtig krass friert sprich friert der mit zu?


----------



## scubasigi_73 (21. September 2019)

Danke für dein Feedback. Ich muss mich da wohl durchprobieren. 

Werde mir mal den Scott bestellen. Der Reißverschluss ist beim Scott so wie bei den Funktionsjsacken komplett getaped und somit abgedeckt. Außerdem ist der sicher auch noch imprägniert. Da sollte also nichts einfrieren, keine Kältebrücke bilden und auch dicht halten. 

Zum Anziehen ist der Schuh für mich vermutlich am komfortabelsten. Sollte er nicht passen, probiere ich den Mavic.

Habe eher schmale Füße und einen hohen Rist, aber knöchelaufwärts keine Storchenbeine.

Habe vor, den Winter über durchzufahren. 2-4,5 Stunden sollten da die Füße schon warm und trocken gehalten werden. Durch die Bewegungseinschränkungen werden meine Füße beide leider sehr schnell kalt. Ev. muss ich mit dicken Socken und/oder Zehenwärmern nachhelfen. Na mal sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (25. September 2019)

@scubasigi_73 
Vielleicht ist auch der neue Fizik TERRA ARTICA X2 was für dich. Boa und an der Manschette ist auf der Innenseite ein Reißverschluss zum leichteren Anziehen. Allerdings auch gesalzener Preis mit 280€ UVP. Wirkt etwas wie ein Klon des eben von mir gekauften NW Modells


----------



## greenhorn-biker (25. September 2019)

Bei mir gibts einen neuen Fullface mit abnehmbaren Kinnbügel
Giro Switchblade 



Die Brille ist nicht neu, passt nur durch Zufall perfekt zum Helm und zum Bike  

Hatte vorher einen normalen Fullface von Oneal mit einem relativ langen Kinnschutz. Hab ihn nie gerne angezogen, weil ich Angst um mein Genick wegen der Hebelwirkung hatte 
Wie ist das bei euch? In manchen Parks und Kursen in Parks ist ja leider Fullface Pflicht. 

Hatte auch den Leatt und Fox bestellt, aber das war alles iwie nix. Und Bell passt mir leider von der Kopfform nicht.
Nachdem ich im Frühjahr einen Sturz hatte, wo ich unter anderem aufs Ohr geknallt bin, finde ich die Switchblade Lösung gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## lucie (25. September 2019)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Wie ist das bei euch? In manchen Parks und Kursen in Parks ist ja leider Fullface Pflicht.



Ich fahre nicht in Parks und mache keine Kurse.


----------



## Martina H. (25. September 2019)

... wieso leider? Da geht's doch letztenendes um Deinen Schutz...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (25. September 2019)

Wie schon geschrieben, weil ich mich wegen der Hebelwirkung mit Fullface nicht wohlfühle. 
Bei Druck auf den Bügel von unten drückt sich die hintere Kante des Helms in den Nacken.

@Martina H. Hattest du schon mal einen Fullface an?


----------



## Martina H. (25. September 2019)

Ja, allerdings ein Uraltmodell, geerbt von meinem Sohn - also mit den Neuen nicht zu vergleichen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (25. September 2019)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Wie ist das bei euch? In manchen Parks und Kursen in Parks ist ja leider Fullface Pflicht.


Bezüglich Hebelwirkung...puh, mit dem Super DH hatte ich noch nie dieses Gefühl der Unsicherheit.


----------



## lucie (25. September 2019)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Bei Druck auf den Bügel von unten drückt sich die hintere Kante des Helms in den Nacken.



Dann hilft wahrscheinlich nur noch ein neck brace...

Mir passt der Bell recht gut und ich habe da noch nie das Gefühl gehabt, dass er beim Fahren eine große Hebelwirkung generiert. Wie das bei einem Sturz aussieht möchte ich besser gar nicht erleben.


----------



## scylla (25. September 2019)

Am Super DH ist der Kinnbügel erfreulich wenig abstehend.
Ich glaube, ob es ein Problem für den Nacken ist hängt auch daran, wie der Kinnbügel konstruiert ist. Manche bauen den Bügel sehr massiv und dafür nah am Gesicht. Andere bauen den Bügel eher weich so dass er sich verformen kann, und dafür weiter abstehend (so ist es z.B. beim dem konvertierbaren Uvex). Ich denke beide Konzepte können zum gleichen Resultat hinsichtlich der Kräfte auf den Nacken kommen. Problematisch wird es dann, wenn der Kinnbügel sowohl weit abstehend als auch sehr steif konstruiert ist.
Dass es da durchaus einige Unterschiede zwischen den Helmen gibt sieht man in den Crashtests.

Für Park könntest du über einen zusätzlichen Nackenschutz a la Leatt-Brace nachdenken, wenn dich das Szenario verunsichert. Schaden tut es sicher nicht.


----------



## M_on_Centurion (25. September 2019)

Ich hab auch seit einem blöden Sturz letztes Jahr in Osternohe den Giro Switchblade. Leider aber in Größe S und da passt keine Goggle, da der Ausschnitt im Helm so weit runter geht und mir die Brille auf die Nase drückt. 
Ansonsten bin ich aber mit dem Helm zufrieden.


----------



## Votec Tox (25. September 2019)

Die DH-Helme sind doch hinten weit hoch geschnitten, mir fällt es gerade schwer mir vorzustellen wie ein gut sitzender Helm hinten in den Nacken drücken kann. 
Ich fahre lieber Helme mit nicht zu nah sitzendem Kinnschutz, finde man kann dann "freier" atmen.
Aber ich trage auch - wegen meiner fröhlichen Bandscheibenvorfälle in der HWS - oft ein NB, die modernen und sehr leichten Leatt Brace spürt man kaum.


----------



## IndianaWalross (28. September 2019)

Die Winterzeit rückt unaufhaltsam näher, also gab es ein paar kuschelige Socken-Socken , wasserabweisende Übergangshandschuhe (Castelli Perfetto RoS) und für die jetzt startenden Kilometer-Sessions nen neuen Halter für Garmin und Lupine am Aero Auflieger. Jetzt kann ich hoffentlich bald mit Aero, Lampe und Apidura Racetasche am Aero fahren.  Muss nur noch etwas basteln...


----------



## Deleted 454842 (29. September 2019)

Gefallen  Der Mountain King ist bergab steil schonmal mega, der Cross King läuft unauffällig hinterher. Danke @greenhorn-biker, wenn ich es schon nicht geschafft hatte im Sommer zu wechseln, wenigstens endlich im Winter.
Die Tour heute hat mir auch wieder verdeutlicht, was für ein Schätzchen das Grand Canyon ist.   Ist schon krass, wie sehr ich mich nach einer Saison mit dem Bird umgewöhnen musste, aber inzwischen ist der Wechsel zwischen den Bikes deutlich einfacher. Darf halt nicht beim Canyon vergessen, dass es zumindest hinten noch nicht auf tubeless umgestellt ist.


----------



## ad-mh (29. September 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Da sagste was. Meine Suche nach einem neuen Rennradhelm hat sicher nicht nur 5 sondern mehr als 15 unpassende Helme, Sprit und Paketboten verschlissen, dabei hab ich recherchiert wie ein Weltmeister was zu meiner Kopfform passen könnte. Irgendwas war dann aber immer. Letzten Endes hab ich dann bei einer PlanetX Bestellung gedacht "Scheiß drauf" und ohne irgendwelche näheren Infos dazu einen 25€ Discount-Helm mitbestellt, wohl wissend, dass Rückversand eh nicht wirtschaftlich wäre. Lustiger Weise passt genau der wie angegossen



Wir haben letzte Woche für Frau, Sohn und mich 3 Carnac Radhelme für jeweils satte 15 Pfund dort bestellt. Freitag sind sie angekommen und alle passen.

@IndianaWalross 
Eine taugliche Fahrradhalterung für das S7?
Da hätte mein Sohn gern einen Link...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (29. September 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 916415
> 
> 
> Gefallen  Der Mountain King ist bergab steil schonmal mega, der Cross King läuft unauffällig hinterher. Danke @greenhorn-biker, wenn ich es schon nicht geschafft hatte im Sommer zu wechseln, wenigstens endlich im Winter.
> Die Tour heute hat mir auch wieder verdeutlicht, was für ein Schätzchen das Grand Canyon ist.   Ist schon krass, wie sehr ich mich nach einer Saison mit dem Bird umgewöhnen musste, aber inzwischen ist der Wechsel zwischen den Bikes deutlich einfacher. Darf halt nicht beim Canyon vergessen, dass es zumindest hinten noch nicht auf tubeless umgestellt ist.


Ist doch ne super Kombi für den Winter auf dem Tourenhardtail 
Hab ich die Woche wieder genauso aufgezogen


----------



## lucie (29. September 2019)

ad-mh schrieb:


> Eine taugliche Fahrradhalterung für das S7?
> Da hätte mein Sohn gern einen Link...



SP Connect


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (29. September 2019)

@linfer Ist das MK3?

Ich kann mich beim besten Willen auf meinem Genius (27.5×2.6) damit nicht anfreunden, für die Fränkische reicht's, aber bei loosen, schottrigen Verhältnissen in Davos oder der sehr trockenen Pfalz anfang September einfach zu wenig Grip und schlechte Bremsleistung. Vorne kommt jetzt der Baron 2.6 drauf.

Bin übrigens den MK2 26×2.2 jahrelang gerne gefahren.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (30. September 2019)

@greenhorn-biker  


@Lenka K. 
Ich hab den MK2 in 2.4. Eigentlich wollte ich eher schmaler, aber bei 13€ konnte ich nicht Nein sagen.
Bedingungen werden ja eher feucht/nass sein, mit harten Böden. Speziell ein Steilhangtrail bei uns hat gerade die perfekten Bodenverhältnisse, dh nicht so trocken/rutschig wie im Sommer und da war der MK2 echt phänomenal.

Apropos Davos: Was wäre eine gute Reifenkombi dafür so im August? Auf Halde habe ich den Trailking 2.6 und ansonsten noch den DHR2 2.6 Dual, der momentan als Hinterreifen am Bird seinen Dienst tut.
Ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung, was ich da fahren werde, weil ich noch nicht weiß, ob ich alleine vor Ort bin, was ja auch noch etwas beeinflussen würde, was ich da fahren möchte. Im Zweifel also eher die blaueTrails.


----------



## scubasigi_73 (9. Oktober 2019)

So, jetzt kann der Herbst und auch der Winter kommen.

Bild 1: Isolierter Winterschuh ist jetzt ein Northwave Himalaya geworden. Der Scott Heater war in Gr. 40 eindeutig zu klein und ein weiteres Hin- und Herschicken nach Österreich wäre teuer geworden. Musste schon den Rückversand teuer berappen. Außerdem hat mir der Reißverschluss nicht so ganz getaugt. 

Habe den Northwave um 149,- Euro recht günstig bekommen, da die neuen Modelle im Anrauschen sind. Super einfach zum An-und Ausziehen mit Boa- und zwei Klettverschlüssen. Fühlt sich gut an, sehr mollig und keineswegs schwer oder klobig. Normale Schuhgröße ist 39-39,5. Gr. 40 wäre ideal gewesen, den Schuh gibts aber leider erst ab Gr. 41. Aber mit Einlagen passt er gut und es ist noch Platz für Zehenwärmer und/oder ein zweites Paar Socken. 

Bild 2: Für den Herbst, wenns windig ist, habe ich mir dann noch Gore C3 Windstopper Überschuhe gegönnt, da ich im Fuß/Zehenbereich sehr kälteempfindlich bin. Das An- und Ausziehen über meine Five Ten Kestrel Lace ist jedoch äußerst mühsam. Ev. gehts bei den Shimano MT54 besser.

Bild 3: Gore C5 Active Jacket. Auch recht günstig im 149,- Euro im Abverkauf abgestaubt. Soll halten bei Wind und Regen.

Na schaun mer mal...


----------



## Deleted 454842 (3. Dezember 2019)

Ich bin bezüglich Rucksack einen komplett anderen Weg gegangen.
Der einzige Grund, warum ich mit meinem alten Deuter unzufrieden war in Kombi mit Fullface, waren die zu kurzen Kompressionsriemen, die verständlicherweise nicht dafür konstruiert worden waren. Außerdem waren inzwischen fast alle Reißverschlüsse kaputt.

Grundsätzlich ist es ein bequemer und toller Rucksack mit praktischer Aufteilung, den ich trotz Nachteile letzte Saison immer nach Stromberg geschleppt hatte und der zudem problemlos einen Protektor schluckt.

Lösung: Rucksack zur Änderungschneiderin gegeben, Kompressionsriemen verlängern und neue Reißverschlüsse einsetzen lassen. Passt.
Klar isser nicht shiny und neu, aber dafür bewährt und "eingearbeitet".


----------



## Mausoline (3. Dezember 2019)

Jawoll nachhaltig gedacht und gehandelt.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (4. Dezember 2019)

Ist auch der Vorteil von an sich wertigen Produkten, da lohnt es sich wenigstens, bzw weiß ich, dass der noch lange halten wird.


----------



## scubasigi_73 (7. März 2020)

Ganz neu im Stall: Cube Reaction C:62 Race 2x12 XT
_

_


----------



## Sickgirl (25. März 2020)

Home Gym statt Office: habe mir einen gebrauchten Elite Direto und bin jetzt jeden Tag eine Stunde am Zwiften.


ß
Den Tablettständer habe ich selber zusammen gebraten, meine Schweißkünste sind aber verbesserungsfähig, habe leider ein Loch reingebrannt


----------



## Aninaj (25. März 2020)

Sehr cool, also dein Tablettständer. Ich fahre aber trotz HomeOffice lieber draußen ne Runde. Hab aber auch nicht so einen Balkon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (25. März 2020)

Finde es auch klasse gemacht 
Noch fahre ich ebenfalls allein draußen im Wald, jedoch falls wir diese 1 km Verordnung auch noch bekommen sollten, dann werde ich ich - hoffentlich unfallfrei ;-) auf meiner freien Rolle auf der Loggia fahren. Denn 1km ums Haus ist leider keine Alternative, wenn dies dann viele hier machen, wird man zig Leuten begegnen...


----------



## Sickgirl (26. März 2020)

Zur Zeit fahre ich noch mindestens alle zwei Tage eine mehr chillige Runde mit dem Starrbike im Wald.

Habe auch Glück, komme Fast direkt von daheim in den Wald.

Auf dem Trainer fahre ich zum richtig aus powern. Habe auch im Moment viel Zeit, bin bis zum 19.4 freigestellt


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. März 2020)

Zum Glück kann ich meinen Dienstweg zum Biken (Grundlage) nutzen. Derzeit im Schichtdienst, deswegen auch nachts, aber was soll´s.


----------



## lucie (26. März 2020)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Finde es auch klasse gemacht
> Noch fahre ich ebenfalls allein draußen im Wald, jedoch falls wir diese 1 km Verordnung auch noch bekommen sollten, dann werde ich ich - hoffentlich unfallfrei ;-) auf meiner freien Rolle auf der Loggia fahren. Denn 1km ums Haus ist leider keine Alternative, wenn dies dann viele hier machen, wird man zig Leuten begegnen...



Diese 1km Verordnung wäre aber total bekloppt. Wenn das wirklich kommen sollte, dann hat den Entscheidern das Virus tatsächlich schon den kompletten Verstand geraubt. Einen gesunden hatten die dann wahrscheinlich noch nie...

Bewege mich momentan auch noch hübsch an der frischen Luft im Wald und in Parkanlagen. Gut, dass es davon bei uns genug gibt, die auch fussläufig zu erreichen sind und z.T. auf dem direkten Arbeitsweg liegen. 

So einen Rollentrainer hätte ich jetzt zwar auch gern, habe aber aktuell keinen Bock, dafür Unsummen auszugeben, da es in der Mietwohnung mit der Geräuschentwicklung schon zu Problemen mit den Nachbarn kommen könnte.
Demnach würde ich zu einem Direktantrieb tendieren, die Dinger kosten aber einfach zu viel Geld.

Der Tablett-Ständer  ist mal richtig cool.


----------



## Lenka K. (26. März 2020)

.


----------



## Mausoline (26. März 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> Diese 1km Verordnung wäre aber total bekloppt. Wenn das wirklich kommen sollte, dann hat den Entscheidern das Virus tatsächlich schon den kompletten Verstand geraubt. Einen gesunden hatten die dann wahrscheinlich noch nie...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scubasigi_73 (12. April 2020)

linfer schrieb:


> So, heute dann mal den Wolfszahn installiert.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 825905 Anhang anzeigen 825906 Anhang anzeigen 825907
> 
> ...



Möchte mir auch den Wolf Tooth Remote (mit IS-EV) zulegen. Habe eine BiikeYoke Revive mit dem BikeYoke Triggy. Vom Triggy ist mir das Teil wo der Seilzug reingeht abgebrochen. Deshalb der Wechsel.

Brauche ich da auch einen neuen Seilzug oder kann ich da einfach „nur so“ tauschen?


----------



## Deleted 454842 (12. April 2020)

scubasigi_73 schrieb:


> Möchte mir auch den Wolf Tooth Remote (mit IS-EV) zulegen


Besser Schelle. Wahlweise lucie oder Martina dürfen mich jetzt auslachen, weil sie mir anno von einem IS-II abgeraten hatten. Deswegen fahre ich am Aeris grade starr, weil IS-V und der gewünschte Hebel braucht noch was. Diesmal mit Schelle. Klar sieht's hübscher aus, aber die Standards wechseln dann doch zu irrational.
Da ich ultimo an beiden Birds ne Vario haben möchte, hab ich aber wenigstens kein Geld zum Fenster rausgeworfen.    

Seilzug dürfte gehen, musst den im Zweifel nur vorne bisschen abknipsen, falls zu ausgefranst.


----------



## scubasigi_73 (12. April 2020)

Ah ok, danke. 

Hab gesehen, dass es von BikeYoke jetzt einen neuen Triggy und auch einen eigenen Ispec-EV-Adapter gibt. Muss noch überlegen, was es letztendlich wird.


----------



## scylla (12. April 2020)

Schreib doch mal an Sacki (Bikeyoke) und schilder den Defekt. Vielleicht bekommst du ja ein Crashreplacement.


----------



## scubasigi_73 (12. April 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> Schreib doch mal an Sacki (Bikeyoke) und schilder den Defekt. Vielleicht bekommst du ja ein Crashreplacement.



Ja mach ich.


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. April 2020)

Zum Thema "support your local Dealer"....
Da hat so ne kleine Textilwerbebude aus dem Nachbarort u.a. "Buffs" aufgelegt, da ja momentan nix läuft. Vom Stoff her etwas dünner, also für mich genau das richtige unter dem Helm, wenn es jetzt wieder wärmer wird. Leider war bembelgrau" schon aus, also halt weiss genommen. Frisch per UPS eingetroffen:


----------



## Silvermoon (26. April 2020)

.... Neues von MALOJA


----------



## Mausoline (26. April 2020)

mal was Ansehnliches von Maloja 

welche Größe hast du von der Hose?


----------



## Silvermoon (27. April 2020)

@Mausoline
...beides XS


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. April 2020)

Die 12 Jahre alte Wilma zickt seit ein paar Wochen, vermutlich irgendwo ein Wackelkontakt. Also einschicken zum reparieren. Aber ohne Licht geht natürlich nicht und die noch vorhandene Helmlampe alleine ist selbstverständlich nicht ausreichend, wo es doch morgens immer noch so dunkel ist.
Perfekte Argumente um die Familie Feuerstein zu erweitern.

Also heute beim Dealer meines Vertrauens Wilma abgegeben und  Betty R abgeholt.




Nur mal kurz in meinen fensterlosen Fahrradraum geleuchtet. Hui, da geht was. Mehr als das vierfache an Lichtstrom als Wilma. Wenn ich die mal mit voller Leistung fahre, dann sehe ich die Wildschweine auf meinem Arbeitsweg endlich mal bevor ich sie höre oder rieche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (27. April 2020)

... und wenn Du sie lange genug anleuchtest sind sie auch gleich gegrillt


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. April 2020)

...lecker! So ein Frischling, oder Jährling, och ja, den würde selbst ich Fast-Vegetarier nicht vom Teller schubsen. Einmal im Jahr was ordentlich gegrilltes vom "glücklichen" Viech ist durchaus ok.


----------



## lucie (28. April 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... und wenn Du sie lange genug anleuchtest sind sie auch gleich gegrillt



Nee, nee, nee, das geht nur mit 'ner Alpha.


----------



## Perlenkette (29. April 2020)

Hat jemand einen Tipp, wie man Harzflecken vom (neuen, schwarzen) Rucksack entfernt?


----------



## scylla (29. April 2020)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp, wie man Harzflecken vom (neuen, schwarzen) Rucksack entfernt?



Harz ist löslich in Öl. Folglich funktionieren öl-lösende Reinigungsmittel.
Am günstigsten ist Waschbenzin. Ich würde aber vorher mal an einer versteckten Stelle antesten, wie farbecht der Stoff vom Rucksack ist.


----------



## Votec Tox (29. April 2020)

Wie Scylla sagt mit Öl, funtioniert auch mit Olivenöl. Damit habe ich mal eine Radhose "gerettet".


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. April 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> Nee, nee, nee, das geht nur mit 'ner Alpha.



Hatte ich kurz drüber nachgedacht. Nur, da hätte ich neue/zusätzliche Akkus gebraucht, da andere Steckverbindungen. Und es gibt für die Alpha keinen "Stangenhalter"! So heisst die "Lenkerhalterung" jetzt.


----------



## Martina H. (29. April 2020)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> So heisst die "Lenkerhalterung" jetzt.



Ein Schelm, der ....


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. Mai 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Ein Schelm, der ....



Ohgottogottogott!
Hundewelpen, Hundewelpen, Hundewelpen, Katzenbabys, Entenküken....

Bloß schnell was anderes:

Meine Lieblingsmarke hatte ein bissi was im Ausverkauf. Und da das die einzigen sind, bei denen mir die Hosen in XS passen und zwar auch ohne, dass ich sie mit Klettbändern enger machen muss (und ich daher auch die Hosen in der Version ohne Klettbänder nehmen kann) habe ich dann mal zugeschlagen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (1. Mai 2020)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ohgottogottogott!
> Hundewelpen, Hundewelpen, Hundewelpen, Katzenbabys, Entenküken....



   - neeeeeee, iiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeehhhhhh, neeeeeeeee - so war das nicht gemeint. Ich bezog das eher auf die Taktik von Lupine, die das gute Stück ja nicht als Fahrradlampe (und eben mit *Lenker*halterung) verkaufen dürfen - dann nennt man das eben *Stangen*halter und ist damit raus


----------



## WarriorPrincess (1. Mai 2020)

Oh, mit aufgesetzter Seitentasche.  
Welche Marke is das? (Kann das Logo nicht zuordnen...)


----------



## Deleted 454842 (1. Mai 2020)

Nett  Die 600er war mir irgendwie unsympathisch, die 430er zu klein, aber diese neue Fidlock- Variante ist super, inklusive heute gern benötigter Schmutzkappe.


----------



## Martina H. (1. Mai 2020)

.., gibt es die jetzt einzeln? Und ist der Magnethalter (an der Flasche) dabei? Passen die von den "alten" Flaschen?


----------



## Deleted 454842 (1. Mai 2020)

Äääääh...Ich bin Neueinsteiger, wobei ich bisher nur das Set gesehen habe.
Meines Wissens ist das alles kompatibel


----------



## Deleted 454842 (1. Mai 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (2. Mai 2020)

Ich warte auch drauf dass die einzeln als Ersatzflasche kommen. Gelistet sind die schon, nur noch nicht lieferbar.


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. Mai 2020)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Oh, mit aufgesetzter Seitentasche.
> Welche Marke is das? (Kann das Logo nicht zuordnen...)



Fanfiluca. Die sitzen in Bayern und lassen in Italien produzieren. Auch das macht sie mir schon seit Jahren sehr sympatisch.


----------



## IndianaWalross (19. Mai 2020)

Gerade kein Bild zur Hand, aber gab nen Redshift Schockstop Vorbau fürs Cyclocrosser/Gravelrad Dingens. Eben angebaut und erstmal ne Nummer weicher eingestellt als für mein Gewicht vorgesehen.

Bin gespannt, Donnerstag in aller Frühe geht's ins Moor zum testen und danach gechillt über Land graveln. ?

Ausserdem ne Gore C5 Shakedry VIZ, auch erstmal noch ohne Foddo, kommt wohl demnächst dann mal.


----------



## IndianaWalross (25. Mai 2020)

So jetzt mal mit Bildern... Leider war das Licht draussen gerade bescheiden, deswegen kommen die Gelbtöne nicht so. Bei der Jacke ist es das gewohne Neongelb, beim Trikot so ein gelb-grün "citrus green" nennen die es...
Gore Shakedry C5, konnte sich Samstagnacht schon bewähren im Regen, taugt aber auch super als Windjacke. Bin sehr angetan, auch vom Packmaß. 









Nagelneues Trikot mit 6 Taschen Gore C7 Pro - sowas hatte ich schonmal als Windstopper Version, die Taschen sitzen auch vollbepackt spack ohne wabbeln am Rücken! Meshrücken und Achseln für bessere Belüftung, hauchfeiner seidiger Stoff gegen Überhitzung, 3 Taschen hinten + Reißverschlusstasche seitlich und noch 2 schmale Netztaschen seitlich für z.B. Riegel. Angeblich 16°C-24°C - traue dem aber locker weit über 30°C zu, so dünn und belüftet wie das ist. Geil.








Und die nagelneue Castelli Unlimited Gravelbib, bin noch unschlüssig ob es L oder XL wird, XL kommt aber erst morgen oder übermorgen zum anprobieren. Abriebschutz an den Oberschenkeln, Progetto X² Air Polster, an jedem Oberschenkel eine Tasche und 2 Taschen hinten. 15°C-32°C - der Urlaub ist gerettet. Sehr geil.


----------



## CarolinK (26. Mai 2020)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp, wie man Harzflecken vom (neuen, schwarzen) Rucksack entfernt?


Spiritus ? verfärbt auch nichts ?


----------



## spider1750 (26. Mai 2020)

Also beim Auto nehme ich Koch Chemie Orange Power. Da ist es das Mittel schlechthin um Harzflecken zu entfernen. Tropfen auf einen Lappen, auf das Harz kurz mit dem Lappen drauf drücken und dann einfach weg wischen. Leider weiß ich aber nicht wie es auf anderen Untergründen ist, also ob es ausbleicht. Aber ich denke allgemein, dass man solche Mittel nicht lange einwirken lassen sollte, sondern nur ganz kurz damit das Harz gelöst wird.


----------



## IndianaWalross (27. Mai 2020)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass Harz öllöslich ist.


----------



## scubasigi_73 (27. Mai 2020)

War Waschbenzin schon?


----------



## Perlenkette (27. Mai 2020)

Äh ja, alles wurde schön mehrfach genannt; die Frage ist einen Monat alt und die Flecken sind längst behandelt 

Vielen Dank trotzdem!


----------



## spider1750 (27. Mai 2020)

Mit was hast sie rausbekommen ohne dass sich die Farbe vom Rucksack verändert hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (27. Mai 2020)

Ich habe Speiseöl genutzt und damit den Rucksack sowie zwei Hosen behandelt. Die Farbe des Rucksacks ändert sich nicht; es blieben auch keine Flecken zurück.


----------



## IndianaWalross (28. Mai 2020)

Normalerweise nutzen wir 10l Rucksäcke vom Decathlon (2€) um unser Essen z.B. beim bikepacking oder anderen längeren Touren zur nächsten Rastmöglichkeit oder zum Schlafplatz zu transportieren. Die Dinger taugen auch gut für spontane Einkäufe von Kleinkram oder Junkfood nach einer Tour usw. Leider sind die halt extrem simpel gestaltet. Rucksack, fertig. Mit schwerer Last wie Getränken nicht lange zu ertragen.

Apidura war so freundlich was passendes zu kreieren. Ich geb es ja zu ich bin inzwischen Apidura Fangirl ? Packable Backpack:
13l, wasserdicht, Netztaschen aussen für Getränke, leicht gepolsterte Tragegurte und sogar ein Brustgurt. Und das Ganze hat gerade mal das doppelte Packmaß vom Decathlon Rucksack  und wiegt 111g. Probehalber bepackt mit 2l Getränken, da merkst du nix von an den Gurten!
Nicht ganz billig, trotzdem eine geile Ergänzung für uns, da mussten wir natürlich zugreifen. Und er passt gerade noch mit ins Rahmendreieck ?


----------



## scylla (28. Mai 2020)

Das ist ja genial, sowas brauch ich auch! Danke für den Tipp


----------



## IndianaWalross (28. Mai 2020)

Man munkelt die Teile (gibt auch ne Musette) gingen weg wie warme Semmeln. Kann ich total verstehen. Leider zur Zeit nur bei Apidura direkt zu kaufen der erste Schwung. Hab wie immer FedEx Express genommen beim Checkout und hat diesmal leider 48 statt 24 Stunden gebraucht. 
Hoffe die Teile sind bald in DE erhältlich. Will aus irgendwelchen Gründen auch noch ne Musette  ?


----------



## lucie (28. Mai 2020)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Man munkelt die Teile (gibt auch ne Musette) gingen weg wie warme Semmeln. Kann ich total verstehen. Leider zur Zeit nur bei Apidura direkt zu kaufen der erste Schwung. Hab wie immer FedEx Express genommen beim Checkout und hat diesmal leider 48 statt 24 Stunden gebraucht.
> Hoffe die Teile sind bald in DE erhältlich. Will aus irgendwelchen Gründen auch noch ne Musette  ?



Bikepacking.at - lieferbar, superschneller Versand, hat auch die Musette


----------



## IndianaWalross (28. Mai 2020)

Jo kostet aber nach SH DE auch 10€ Porto und dauert 4-5 Tage. Trotzdem danke ?


----------



## lucie (28. Mai 2020)

Ab 50,00€ versandkostenfrei nach DE. Solche Artikel benötige ich nicht von heute auf morgen, kann mich also gern auch mal ein paar Tage darauf freuen. Habe dort schon mehrfach bestellt und bin bisher zufrieden mit dem Service und der Zuverlässigkeit.


----------



## Martina H. (29. Mai 2020)

...letztens dort bestellt

Mittwoch bestellt - am gleichen Tag versendet - Montag da (Lieferung mit GLS)

Finde ich sehr ok!


----------



## lucie (29. Mai 2020)

Gibbet auch hier im Deutschlandvertrieb ab 50,00€ versandkostenfrei in DE. 

Ansonsten sind die VK ja verträglich + 30 Tage Rückgaberecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spider1750 (29. Mai 2020)

Falls es interessiert. Hier hat auch jemand einen Review zum Apidura Packable Backpack geschrieben:








						Review: Apidura's light, waterproof packable bags give you extra capacity when you need it most
					

Apidura Packable adds a multi-purpose waterproof backpack & musette bag that offer more versatility than anything else in your bikepacking pack setup!




					bikerumor.com


----------



## IndianaWalross (29. Mai 2020)

Jo wenn ich mir die Musette bestelle wird es wohl auch Outdoortrends.
GLS braucht tatsächlich auch ohne Corona bis 4 Tage locker nach SH von .at hab dort schon 2× bestellt. Die kannste hier genau wie DPD vergessen leider.
Egal die Musette brauch ich tatsächlich nicht dringend. Den Rucksack wollte ich im Urlaub aber schon nutzen deswegen direkt bei Apidura. Als wir bestellt hatten war er sonst auch noch nirgends gelistet.  ?


----------



## bikebecker (31. Mai 2020)

Hallo 
Wenn es um das Gewicht bei so einem Notrucksack geht: Sea to Summit Ultra-Sil Nano Daypack 18l, 30 gramm und ca. 32€
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## scylla (31. Mai 2020)

Der hat aber leider wie die meisten Notrucksäcke keinen Brust- oder Bauchgurt. Das finde ich schon wichtig wenn man ihn auf dem Rad benutzen möchte. Bei der vorgebeugten Sitzhaltung sitzt ein Rucksack ohne mindestens eine zusätzliche Schnalle zwischen den Schulterriemen imo sehr instabil.


----------



## IndianaWalross (31. Mai 2020)

Nicht auf die bikespezifische Haltung optimiert, kein Brustgurt, schwere Lasten dank einschneidender Träger kaum lange auszuhalten, nicht 100% wasserdicht, nicht größenverstellbar (Reißverschluss statt rolltop), keine Aussentaschen...
Gut, leicht ist er. Mehr aber auch nicht. Und nicht wesentlich billiger als der Apidura. Dann tut statt dessen auch mein 2€ Teil vom Decathlon ?


----------



## IndianaWalross (4. Juni 2020)

Und weil mir der Redshift Shockstop Vorbau so gefallen hat, hab ich mir jetzt auch noch den Quick-Release Aerobar besorgt. Allerdings in Alu, muss ja nicht immer alles ausarten.
Als "Lenker"band gab es wie schon am Lenker Supacaz Sticky Kush, diesmal in rot. Lag halt noch rum, Läden noch zu und es passt auch gut zum Rad. Ich fände es noch nen mü geiler, wenn man die Armauflagen noch kippen könnte nach unten oder oben wie bei meinem alten Profile Design, aber wird auch so gehen. Hatte mir das Riserkit dazu bestellt, aber das Quick-Release Dings baut alleine schon hoch genug, hab es garnicht gebraucht. Die Extensions hinter den Auflagen werden noch um 6-6,5cm gekürzt. Mal schauen ob dann meine Trinkflaschen in die Food Pouches passen, wenn nicht halt 1 in den Rahmen und Rest an die Gabel.

Lupine passt auch, Aero-Halter für den Garmin ist dran - noch die Laufräder mit den slicks dran, Extensions kürzen und es kann losgehen ?

P.S.: Seitdem ich die von Shimano zur 105er BR-R7070 empfohlenen Bremsscheiben (SM-RT70) - pfui Teufel unerträgliches Gequietsche ständig mit organischen Belägen! - gewechselt hab auf die RT30 die ausschließlich mit organischen gehen, bremst mein Rad plötzlich auch gescheit und vor allem geräuschlos! Jetzt hab ich meinen "Hellboy" auch wieder lieb und investiere Zeit und Geld ins Rad und fahre es wie bekloppt (Sattel, Vorbau, Aero, Rahmentasche usw...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (4. Juni 2020)

Fertig! Extensions gekürzt und es passt auf den Millimeter mit den Wasserflaschen und meinen Ellbogen  ?
Noch nen reflektierenden großen Ass Saver dran weil regnet gerade, und die schnellen Laufräder druff. Fertig ist der Langstrecken-Straßenbomber.
Und in wenigen Sekunden bei Bedarf die Aeros ab dank Schnellspanner oder wieder dran. Geil! So wird in unter 5 Minuten (inkl. Laufradwechsel) aus dem Langstrecken-Straßenbomber ein Gravelbike ?


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Juli 2020)

Heute endlich den Sattelfahrstuhl fürs kleine Schwarze abholen können. Für die Sommerzeit. Und weil Madam zu faul ist, im Winter, beim Wechsel vom Fahrstuhl auf normale Sattelstütze, den Sattel mit zu wechseln, gleich noch meinen Standart "Jugendsattel" mitgenommen. Damit frau das Ganze immer hübsch  im Paket tauschen kann.



Leider nur 100 mm Hub, weil KS für 27,2 mm Sattelrohr nix mit mehr Hub im Programm hatte. Aber besser wenig als nix.


----------



## Votec Tox (6. Juli 2020)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> ... Damit frau das Ganze immer hübsch  im Paket tauschen kann.



Die KS mit "Michael Jackson Griff" fahre ich ebenfalls im DHler, wenn es auf Tour geht und kann dann bei Bedarf einfach gegen eine kurze Stütze tauschen.
Diese KS hat jedoch einen Nachteil, irgendwann nach spätestens 1 bis 1,5 Jahren ist sie fest und bewegt sich nicht mehr. Beschleunigt wird dieser Prozess wenn man das Rad an der Stütze in einen Montageständer "aufhängt", also dafür immer eine andere oder alte Stütze nehmen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. Juli 2020)

Echt? Ich bin diese einfache Version jahrelang anderen Bikes gefahren und sie funktionierten immer wie am ersten Tag. Halt für andere Sattelrohrdurchmesser und teilweise mit mehr Hub.
Aktuell im Argon seit 4 Jahren ohne Probleme. Kamen allerdings nie mit einem Montageständer in Berührung.


----------



## Votec Tox (6. Juli 2020)

Echt?  Du Glückliche! Meine erste KS dieser Art ging nach einem Jahr kaputt, eingeschickt und rep., dann wieder nach ca. einem Jahr defekt, die Rep. wäre fast so teuer wie eine neue Stütze gewesen, also eine Neue gekauft, diese ging nach knapp einem Jahr kaputt und wurde auf Kulanz rep. und sie fängt schon wieder an hakelig zu "laufen"...
Inzwischen habe ich natürlich eine alte Stütze für den Montageständer aber eventuell liegt es auch an dem sehr flachen tatsächlichen Sitzrohrwinkel des Demos


----------



## Martina H. (6. Juli 2020)

Wir fahren seit Jahren an allen Bikes die Kind Shock in unterschiedlichen Ausführungen und Längen - an einer (in Zahlen 1) war mal ein Defekt...


----------



## Aninaj (6. Juli 2020)

2x Kind Shock (Integra & mit Griff unter'm Sattel) beide Probleme = 100% Defekte


----------



## Deleted 454842 (6. Juli 2020)

Als Brillenträgerin sind Goggles immer so ne Sache, die hier ist einfach nur super bequem.


----------



## Aninaj (6. Juli 2020)

farblich passend zum Bike


----------



## Deleted 454842 (6. Juli 2020)

Bzw farblich passend zum Avatar. Das Bike hat auf Bildern 5000 verschiedene Grüntöne und sieht in Realität auch wieder anders aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickgirl (14. Juli 2020)

An mein altes Hardtail habe ich eine gebraucht gekaufte Formula Cura geschraubt 

Bin von der Bremse sehr angetan. Entlüften ging fix,  Hebel liegt mir gut in der Hand. Löst sich schön dosieren. 

Allerdings wird das Rad hier nicht so extrem beansprucht, habe das Rad jetzt hier in Ungarn bei meiner Mutter stehen. Ist relativ flach und einfach teilweise extrem ausgefahren Wald und Feldwege. Manche der in der Open MTB Map Karte eingezeichneten Wege enden einfach im Dschungel 

Dafür recht schöne Ecken


----------



## M_on_Centurion (14. Juli 2020)

Hab auch endlich mal wieder neue Sachen   


Endlich einen richtig passenden Helm gefunden. 
Der Evoc fährt sich super und nach zwei Bikerbier war der Preis auch weniger schlimm.


----------



## IndianaWalross (16. Juli 2020)

Neues Spielzeug
bei der Canyon 16% Märchensteuer + 20% Rabatt on Top Aktion eins geschossen 

Leider übernimmt er vom Grundmodell Explore nicht alle Geräteeinstellungen, heisst das muss man erstmal von Hand machen. Aber dass er auf Anhieb alle Sensoren gefunden hat fand ich stark, auch Kontakte etc. waren sofort da.
Hab alles so eingestellt wie auf meinem Explore, etwas irritiert mich noch, dass er bei leichtem Antippen des Gerätes schon Aufzeichnungen startet ohne Nachfrage, obwohl exakt gleich eingestellt... ?

morgen müsste noch die Schutzhülle eintrudeln, dann geht's auf Test Tour ??


----------



## scubasigi_73 (17. Juli 2020)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Neues Spielzeug
> bei der Canyon 16% Märchensteuer + 20% Rabatt on Top Aktion eins geschossen
> 
> Leider übernimmt er vom Grundmodell Explore nicht alle Geräteeinstellungen, heisst das muss man erstmal von Hand machen. Aber dass er auf Anhieb alle Sensoren gefunden hat fand ich stark, auch Kontakte etc. waren sofort da.
> ...



Bei Canyon, oder wie?


----------



## Aninaj (17. Juli 2020)

scubasigi_73 schrieb:


> Bei Canyon, oder wie?








						Schnäppchenjägerthread [Bikes, Komponenten, Teile] !!keine Fragen/Diskussionen!!
					

Der NEUE Schnäppchenjägerthread!  Da der alte Thread nun schon einige Zeitr läuft und sehr unübersichtlich ist, hat sich das Forum-Team dazu entschlossen, einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen, jedoch nicht um ein paar Regeln einzuführen...  Regeln:   NUR Links posten und zusätzlich angeben, was dort...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## scubasigi_73 (17. Juli 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Schnäppchenjägerthread [Bikes, Komponenten, Teile] !!keine Fragen/Diskussionen!!
> 
> 
> Der NEUE Schnäppchenjägerthread!  Da der alte Thread nun schon einige Zeitr läuft und sehr unübersichtlich ist, hat sich das Forum-Team dazu entschlossen, einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen, jedoch nicht um ein paar Regeln einzuführen...  Regeln:   NUR Links posten und zusätzlich angeben, was dort...
> ...



Ah ok danke, ist leider schon ausverkauft. Muss halt mein frisch ausgetauschter refurbished 1030er bis auf weiteres herhalten. 

Bin eh super zufrieden damit. Ein bisschen schneller könnte er sein, wie der Plus. Für den Plus wird‘s dann schon noch Angebote geben.


----------



## IndianaWalross (20. Juli 2020)

Das war eh 1 Tag nachdem ich es bestellt hatte ausverkauft. Und ich hab es wenige Stunden nachdem es bei Canyon in den Angeboten auftauchte geordert.
Denke auch da kommen noch Angebote, aber insgesamt ca. 23% auf den UVP war einfach zu verlockend. 
Teste mich gerade durch vonwegen Akkulaufzeit etc.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (20. Juli 2020)

Ich besitze jetzt seit einiger Zeit den Burley Coho XC, einen einspurigen Anhänger. Nachdem ich vor einigen Jahren den Burley Flatbed angeschafft hatte, hatte ich Bock auf eine Ergänzung.
Beworben wird er als Tourenanhänger, dazu werde ich ihn sicher auch nutzen (bzw. wollte es auch als Einstieg, aber dann war die Lieferzeit doch länger als gedacht), in der Hauptsache soll er Einkaufshilfenergänzung sein oder Transporthilfe, wenn ich mal mit mehr Geraffel runter an die Mosel will.

Klassisches "Haben wollen"-Luxusdenken.  Theoretisch und praktisch könnte ich den Flatbed auch ans Mountainbike hängen mit entsprechender Steckachse, aber Zweispurer und Mountainbike wollte mir nicht so recht gefallen.

Die erste Fahrt hatte ihn auch gleich an die Grenze gebracht, dh Getränkekiste ja, aber zusammen mit dem Wocheneinkauf muss man schon etwas balancieren. Etwas leichter beladen und er schnurrt zufrieden hinterher. Technisch ist das Teil zudem sehr durchdacht und nimmt insgesamt wenig Lagerfläche ein.

Momentan ist das Zugpferd das Grand Canyon, muss ich mal sehen, ob ich dem das auf Dauer zutraue.








2. Luxusanschaffung ist ein Upgrade des Schalthebels am Aeris von 12fach SLX auf 12fach XT.
Hauptgrund war die Möglichkeit, mit dem XT-Hebel gleichzeitig zwei Gänge schwerer zu schalten. Kaum wusste ich von dieser Funktion, hatte ich sie auch schon schmerzlich vermisst. 

Woran ich mich definitiv gewöhnen muss ist, dass der XT-Schalthebel nicht mehr so leichtgängig ist wie der SLX, aber das wird sicher kein Problem werden.


----------



## Martina H. (20. Juli 2020)

linfer schrieb:


> Kaum wusste ich von dieser Funktion, hatte ich sie auch schon schmerzlich vermisst.





Der Hänger ist cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (20. Juli 2020)

linfer schrieb:


> Nachdem ich vor einigen Jahren den Burley Flatbed angeschafft hatte, hatte ich Bock auf eine Ergänzung.



Dann kannst Du ja jetzt ein Güter-MTB daraus machen, wenn Du den Flat-Bed noch hinten dranhängst.


----------



## lucie (20. Juli 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Der Hänger ist cool



Kriegste nich!!! Zu großer Wendekreis.


----------



## Martina H. (20. Juli 2020)

...auch nicht grösser als ohne


----------



## Deleted 454842 (20. Juli 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> Kriegste nich!!! Zu großer Wendekreis.


Puh, ja, daran muss ich mich noch gewöhnen, dass das Fahren enger Kurven ein bewusster Vorgang ist. Beim Flatbed sind Hänger und Bike ja seperat genug, da muss ich nicht drüber nachdenken, beim Coho XC muss ich noch ausloten, bzw. "eiere" machmal noch.
Beim Flatbed hatte ich allerdings auch eine geiwsse Lernkurve, wird hier nicht anders sein. Das Fahren durch Sperrgitter hindurch ist mit dem neuen Anhänger schonmal spaßig.


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. Juli 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Der Hänger ist cool



Naaa, Erweiterung fürs Bikepacking? Du könntest dann "leer" fahren und dem jungen Gemüse das ganze Geraffel aufhängen. Dann hetzt das nicht so sehr vorneweg.


----------



## IndianaWalross (15. August 2020)

Lange gezögert.  Wusste nicht, ob der Flip-Mechanismus an mein kleines Rad passen würde. Und bei so einer Investition überlegt man dann doch 2...3...4× mehr.

Die Sorgen waren allerdings ungerechtfertigt. Passt. Und das Geilste: sogar noch mit Apidura Racing 5l und Apidura Expedition 14l Satteltasche bedienbar. Wackelte beim ersten Test auch wirklich nur minimal in Aero Position. Kann ich also auch zum bikepacken dran lassen ?





Gefahren wird das dann mit Redshift Shockstop Vorbau und Redshift Lenkeraufsatz. 

Heute Abend wenn kühler erste Probefahrt mit der Stütze. Rest ist schon erprobt. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (16. August 2020)

Das Ding ist übrigens der Knaller, wie mühelos man die Kraft in der Aero Position der Sattelstütze aufs Pedal bringt!
Bin fast 47km gefahren, Schnitt zwar nur 24,8km/h - Spitze bergab 52,7km/h - aber ich bin teilweise echt krasse ewig 33-41km/h in der Ebene gefahren - wo ich sonst auch im Unterlenker oder ohne die Stütze nur mit dem Lenkeraufsatz gerademal 28km/h unter selben Bedingungen geschafft hatte. 
Wenn es jetzt nicht 27°C im Schatten gewesen wäre, nicht auszudenken (mein Wohlfühlbereich liegt zwischen 17°C-22°C)


----------



## Stefan090801 (17. August 2020)




----------



## IndianaWalross (17. August 2020)

Ja auch Männer ihr neues Zeug ist hier willkommen  ? 
Cooles Trikot


----------



## Stefan090801 (18. August 2020)

Ups, Ladies only! Habe ich glatt übersehen, sorry. Wollte nicht euren Faden kapern.


----------



## IndianaWalross (18. August 2020)

Wir werden's überleben, ist ja auch n cooles Trikot ?


----------



## M_on_Centurion (28. August 2020)

So, und nochmal Neues gekauft:



Vielen Dank auch an Hibike, die viele Sachen, die es herstellerseitig in XS gibt, auch anbieten.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (28. August 2020)

Oh, Handschuhe, da war was.


----------



## M_on_Centurion (28. August 2020)

Ich distanziere mich eindeutig davon, Kaufräusche sämtlicher Art ausgelöst zu haben!
??


----------



## swindle (28. August 2020)

M_on_Centurion schrieb:


> So, und nochmal Neues gekauft:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1106336
> 
> Vielen Dank auch an Hibike, die viele Sachen, die es herstellerseitig in XS gibt, auch anbieten.



Gute Handschuhe! Hab ich auch, die sind sehr stabil. Hatte erst einen sturz in sölden wo ich nach einem sprung wortwörtlich die handbremse reingehaun hab. die finger waren etwas blutig, die handschuhe keinen kratzer abbekommen


----------



## Cycliste17 (30. August 2020)

linfer schrieb:


> Puh, ja, daran muss ich mich noch gewöhnen, dass das Fahren enger Kurven ein bewusster Vorgang ist. Beim Flatbed sind Hänger und Bike ja seperat genug, da muss ich nicht drüber nachdenken, beim Coho XC muss ich noch ausloten, bzw. "eiere" machmal noch.
> Beim Flatbed hatte ich allerdings auch eine geiwsse Lernkurve, wird hier nicht anders sein. Das Fahren durch Sperrgitter hindurch ist mit dem neuen Anhänger schonmal spaßig.


Da ist es einfacher, wenn man die Lenkung und Ladung vor sich hat. Vor 3 Jahren hatte ich ein Bullitt aus Dänemark gekauft. Das ist anfangs gewöhnungsbedürftig aber wenn man sich gewöhnt hat, einfacher im Straßenverkehr. Leider ist es ab Werk unglaublich schwer. Habe viel Carbon und Titan verbaut. Und Ausfallenden für 12mm Steckachse gefräst. Serienmäßig muss man beim Ausbau des Hinterrades teilweise Luft ablassen.Jetzt ist es fast bei 20kg. 100kg Zuladung ist trotzdem noch möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (30. August 2020)

Bild?


----------



## Cycliste17 (30. August 2020)

Habe erstmal nur dieses auf Telefon. Andere sind zuhause auf dem Notebook.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (3. September 2020)

Mal in ein bisschen Farbe investiert, damit das Leben wieder bunter wird 



Tipp hier aus dem Schnäppchenthema, bei Trailtoys sind gerade alle Socken von defeet runter gesetzt  Lieferung war auch super schnell.


----------



## IndianaWalross (11. September 2020)

Zum Geburtstag sollte nen wärmerer Quilt her, sollte 5-6 Wochen dauern (und wäre dann pünktlich zum Geburtstag hier gewesen), bestellt/bezahlt 24.8 - eben gerade eingetrudelt per DPD, war seit dem 9.9. unterwegs - so fix das gab es noch nie bei Cumulus!

Cumulus Quilt 350:

wie üblich gekürzt um eine Kammer auf Größe S
diesmal normale Daunen und normaler Stoff - nix hydrophob
farblich habe ich mich für burgundy entschieden
320g + 30g overfill in der Fußbox
soll gesamt 590g wiegen, was ich noch überprüfen werde
P.S.:
Hab nachgewogen, Packsack 16g, Gurtbänder 26g, Gesamtpaket 633g - macht 591g für den Quilt und somit wenn man einrechnet dass eine Küchenwaage nicht 100% genau ist eine ziemliche Punktlandung. Da ich die Gurtbänder zum Verbinden mit der Matte immer nutze, kommen wir auf 617g. Den Packsack nutze ich nicht, wird eh immer alles in die Lenkerrolle gestopft.
Da ich auch meine NeoAir Trekker durch eine Neoair X-Lite (beide Regular+wide) ausgetauscht habe, kam da etwas weniger Packmaß raus.

Somit kriege ich Kissen, Pumpsack, Isomatte UND sogar den neuen wärmeren Quilt immer noch in meine 14l Apidura Lenkerrolle. Super! Hatte erst etwas Angst weil sonst immer nur der dünnere Custom Quilt 250 da drin ist, aber irgendwie lässt sich der 350 so krass komprimieren, dass es immer noch hinhaut ??


----------



## IndianaWalross (12. September 2020)

Was ich übrigens noch anmerken möchte. Grund für den Wechsel von 250 auf 350 war u.a. Fußkälte. Bin da äußerst empfindlich und mit dem neuen 250er hatte ich immer kühle oder kalte Füße trotz Socken. Da wo der Reißverschluss der Fußbox ist, ist nämlich eine Kältebrücke. Da war der 2018er besser, mit der geschlossenen Fußbox ohne Möglichkeit zu öffnen. Aber diese Eierrei mit den Spanngummis hatte mich dann zum 2019er Modell getrieben damals.

Der 350er hat nun so einen daunengefüllten Abdeckwulst gegenüber dem Reißverschluss. Wusste ich garnicht und findet man auch in der Beschreibung nicht. Auf den Bildern kann man es sehen wenn man weiss, wonach man sucht. Ich hatte aber sicherheitshalber diesmal noch 30g extra in den Fußteil packen lassen.

Gestern Abend erstes Probeliegen bei 11°C auf dem Betonbalkon war jedenfalls muckelig warm, wäre eingepennt, wenn die Nachbarn nicht alle Kettenraucher wären und die ganze Nacht rauchen würden...

Nächstes Wochenende sind 8°C angesagt nachts, da gibt's dann die erste Probetour unter Realbedingungen. ? .


----------



## Martina H. (12. September 2020)

...dann berichte doch bitte mal...


----------



## IndianaWalross (13. September 2020)

Kann ich gerne machen. Denke aber, das sollte garkein Problem werden und sehr kuschelig. Vorher bin ich so Touren mit dem 250er gefahren, und das ging auch.
Am 250er hat mich immer die hydrophobe Daune gestört. Die loftet nämlich nicht so gut wie die normale! Hatten jetzt 2 Quilts mit hydrophober und 2 mit unbehandelter Daune im Haushalt. Jedesmal war die hydrophobe wesentlich platter und der Quilt somit kälter. Das ist Kacke.


----------



## scylla (15. September 2020)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Normalerweise nutzen wir 10l Rucksäcke vom Decathlon (2€) um unser Essen z.B. beim bikepacking oder anderen längeren Touren zur nächsten Rastmöglichkeit oder zum Schlafplatz zu transportieren. Die Dinger taugen auch gut für spontane Einkäufe von Kleinkram oder Junkfood nach einer Tour usw. Leider sind die halt extrem simpel gestaltet. Rucksack, fertig. Mit schwerer Last wie Getränken nicht lange zu ertragen.
> 
> Apidura war so freundlich was passendes zu kreieren. Ich geb es ja zu ich bin inzwischen Apidura Fangirl ? Packable Backpack:
> 13l, wasserdicht, Netztaschen aussen für Getränke, leicht gepolsterte Tragegurte und sogar ein Brustgurt. Und das Ganze hat gerade mal das doppelte Packmaß vom Decathlon Rucksack  und wiegt 111g. Probehalber bepackt mit 2l Getränken, da merkst du nix von an den Gurten!
> Nicht ganz billig, trotzdem eine geile Ergänzung für uns, da mussten wir natürlich zugreifen. Und er passt gerade noch mit ins Rahmendreieck ?



Am Wochenende im Decathlon zufällig auf diesen Apidura-Konkurrenten gestoßen und spontan mitgenommen:





						Rucksack Travel Compact faltbar wasserdicht 20 Liter
					

Rucksack Travel Compact faltbar wasserdicht 20 Liter. Praktischer, kompakter Zusatzrucksack für den bequemen Transport der wichtigsten Dinge für den Tag.  Nur €14.99




					www.decathlon.de
				




Heute mal bei der Rennrad-Abendrunde getestet und vom Lieblingsbäcker zwei Brote mitgenommen, und dann noch beim Bauern 10 Eier geholt, das ganze ca 30km in dem (gar nicht mal so) kleinen Rucksack nach Hause transportiert. Sitzt, passt, wackelt und hat Luft. Sprich: war nicht unangenehm und saß stabil genug, um auch derart beladen noch sorglos fahren zu können. Man kann von den Produktbildern abweichend die beiden seitlichen unteren Gurte als "Bauchgurt" verwenden und den Rollverschluss oben einfach gegeneinander zuschnallen, dann sitzt der Rucksack wirklich bombenfest. Verarbeitungsqualität ist für den Preis absolut ok, die Nähte schauen alle sauber aus. Klettgurt für Rahmenbefestigung ist halt keiner dabei, muss man selbst dazufügen.


----------



## IndianaWalross (16. September 2020)

Und weil man ja auch irgendwie zu den Campingspots hinradeln muss ohne zu frieren...

Neues Trikot & Jacke. Leider ist die neue C5 Thermo Serie ziemlich tight. 
Sonstige Änderungen zur Vorserie: Trikot und Jacke sind nicht mehr rundum Thermoisoliert. Die kompletten Seiten und Armunterseiten einschließlich Achseln sind ohne Isolationsschicht. Taschen sind unterschiedlich breit/weit und die Reißverschlusstasche hinten anders angeordnet. 
Finde das Ärmelbündchen an der Jacke schön flach.
Eigentlich kann man sagen am Hals und den Bündchen ist die Jacke extrem von der Castelli Alpha RoS Jacke abgekupfert, nur die Innenweste vor der Brust fehlt. Finde ich aber cool, die Alpha hab ich auch, werde mal sehen ob mir die neue Gore besser gefällt - da bekomme ich nämlich zum Unterhemd noch das passende Trikot drunter. Bei der Alpha geht nix ausser Unterhemd dann ist die so eng dass nix mehr geht. Wollte etwas variabler sein.

Auf den ersten Blick denkt man dass kaum Reflektoren vorhanden sind. Beim Trikot wirklich sehr mau, die Jacke leuchtet wie ein Weihnachtsbaum. 
Das orange ist relativ hell, das schwarz satt (Blitz lässt es viel heller wirken). Die grau gepunkteten Seitenpanele passen gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (23. September 2020)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Nächstes Wochenende sind 8°C angesagt nachts, da gibt's dann die erste Probetour unter Realbedingungen. ? .





Martina H. schrieb:


> ...dann berichte doch bitte mal...





IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Kann ich gerne machen. Denke aber, das sollte garkein Problem werden und sehr kuschelig. Vorher bin ich so Touren mit dem 250er gefahren, und das ging auch.


Und wie ist das Ergebnis


----------



## LittleBoomer (24. September 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> Am Wochenende im Decathlon zufällig auf diesen Apidura-Konkurrenten gestoßen und spontan mitgenommen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe 2 davon auch immer im normalen Rucksack als innere wasserdichte Packsäcke - der Ordnung halber.
Sind billiger und leichter als 'echte wasserfeste Packsäcke. So bin auch flexibel, wenn ich mal eine zusätzliche Tasche/Rucksack brauche.


----------



## IndianaWalross (25. September 2020)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Und wie ist das Ergebnis



Das Ergebnis ist sehr ermutigend. Letztlich waren es  7°C.
Die neue Thermarest NeoAur Xlite hat sich auch gelohnt. Die hält wärmer als die Trekker mit Quilt. Bisschen Luft muss ja als Bauch-/Seitenschläferin auch raus immer.
Das neue Thermarest Airhead Daunenkissen ist auch ganz angenehm. 

Zum Quilt, ich trag dünne Pearl Izumi Merino Socken, lange aber sehr dünne Vaude Seamless light Unterwäsche, dünnes Buff da das Dekolletté recht weit ausgeschnitten ist und ne dünne Merino Mütze zum pennen. Die Mütte war dank sehr dünnem Haar etwas zu kalt. Ab sofort wärmere mitnehmen. 

Ich hatte noch nie so kuschelig im Quilt! 🤗
Die Extraportion Daune in der geschlossenen Fußbox machte sich deutlich bemerkbar. Außerdem loftet die Daune wesentlich besser, als die hydrophobe von Cumulus!
Liegt nicht nur an der Menge 250er vs 350er. Fiel mir auf, da mein Mann den 250er ab Werk nutzt und der wesentlich krasser loftet als mein 250er mit hydrophober! 
Mir war echt warm, fast schon zu warm. Hab öfters nen Arm rausgestreckt, wo ich bei selber Temperatur im 250er schon bis zur Nase eingemummelt war. Ist also noch deutlich Luft was die Temperatur angeht.
Lässt sich genau so klein komprimieren wie der 250er, wenn nicht sogar noch besser. 

Bin schon bald am überlegen ob ich den 250er verkaufe. Krieg ihn schließlich genau so in meine Lenkerrolle wie den 250er, hab Reserven nach unten, und wenn zu warm kann ich den aufmachen und gut.
Gewichtsunterschied 250er/350er sind auch lächerliche 108g in meiner Größe. Das ist nen Witz. Hätte ich vorher gewusst dass ich den 350er so problemlos verstaut bekomme damals, hätte ich direkt den genommen. 

Er muffelt übrigens auch null. Beide custom Quilts, die wir bislang mit hydrophobem Stoff und Daunen hatten riechen irgendwie seltsam. Auch 1,5 Jahre später und offen im Netz gelagert noch.  🤷‍♀️


----------



## Aninaj (25. September 2020)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis ist sehr ermutigend. Letztlich waren es  7°C.
> Die neue Thermarest NeoAur Xlite hat sich auch gelohnt. Die hält wärmer als die Trekker mit Quilt. Bisschen Luft muss ja als Bauch-/Seitenschläferin auch raus immer.
> Das neue Thermarest Airhead Daunenkissen ist auch ganz angenehm.
> 
> ...



Klingt super. So ein Overnighter steht auch auf meiner Wunschliste, aber irgendwie weiß ich noch nicht so recht wohin. Wie macht ihr das denn? Wonach wählt ihr aus wohin ihr fahrt? Schlaft ihr dann in einem Zelt, oder unter einem Tarp, in einer Schutzhütte? Das macht ja auch nochmal einen Unterschied, was die Temperatur angeht. Nen Foto von einem eurer Nachtlager wäre auch mal cool. So vom Setup


----------



## IndianaWalross (25. September 2020)

Eigentlich gern nach DK und da dann in Shelter. War ja dieses Jahr nix. Während eines Urlaubs nur Regen und beim anderen waren die Grenzen noch dicht.

Zelt als backup oder für CP. Nutzen ein MSR Carbon Reflex 3. Schutzhütten SH ist nich so wirklich viel. Wir haben allerdings ein paar Plätze wo man "wild" zelten darf. Die wurden leider 2020 derart mit Müll und Campervans geschändet,  dass die fast dicht gemacht wurden. Sind ausschließlich für Radfahrer und Wanderer für 1 Nacht erlaubt.

Aktuelle Bilder hab ich nicht, mal beim nächsten Overnighter dran denken. Die 7°C waren btw. nur windgeschützt aber ohne Zelt.

Ziel ist sehr einfach für uns. Am liebsten ans Meer. Skandinavien bevorzugt.


----------



## Martina H. (25. September 2020)

... wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Quilt? Den "bindest" Du ja eigentlich nur um die Matte, zieht es da nicht rein? Wie "dicht" ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (26. September 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Quilt? Den "bindest" Du ja eigentlich nur um die Matte, zieht es da nicht rein? Wie "dicht" ist das?



Ich lese zwar hin und wieder von Leuten, die das nicht gebacken bekommen mit dem binden, aber das ist dicht.

Man muss nur die clips oben auf der Matte sehr dicht zusammen ziehen. Bei mir sind die clips nur 20cm auseinander. Somit schließt der Quilt dicht ab, da du ja mit drauf liegst. Daunen schön nach aussen und auf die Oberseite schütteln. Top. Eer schlank ist, kann die auch noch enger zusammen ziehen. 
Ich mag es mich rumwälzen zu können und bin halt etwas voluminöser gebaut. Da ist total viel Platz drin und trotzdem dicht. Die Fußbox bleibt frei beweglich, die wird nicht festgeclipst. Nur am Rumpf an 2 Stellen. 
Man merkt auch absolut nicht, dass man auf diesen Gummibändern und clips liegt. Auch ganz oben am Hals nicht. 

Mein Mann verzichtet sogar auf die Gummis und clipst einfach den Quilt aneinander. Dann ist er auch dicht. Ich würde so mitsamt Quilt von der Matte flutschen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. September 2020)

"Touristenshopping" am Lago:




Nee, da wir mit Familie "Mecki" über die Urlaubsaufenthalte hinaus freundschaftlich verbunden sind, fährt frau auch mal gerne Werbung, zumal, wenn sie die Klamotten günstig bekommt.


----------



## Martina H. (26. September 2020)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Ich lese zwar hin und wieder von Leuten, die das nicht gebacken bekommen mit dem binden, aber das ist dicht.
> 
> Man muss nur die clips oben auf der Matte sehr dicht zusammen ziehen. Bei mir sind die clips nur 20cm auseinander. Somit schließt der Quilt dicht ab, da du ja mit drauf liegst. Daunen schön nach aussen und auf die Oberseite schütteln. Top. Eer schlank ist, kann die auch noch enger zusammen ziehen.
> Ich mag es mich rumwälzen zu können und bin halt etwas voluminöser gebaut. Da ist total viel Platz drin und trotzdem dicht. Die Fußbox bleibt frei beweglich, die wird nicht festgeclipst. Nur am Rumpf an 2 Stellen.
> ...



Danke, ich glaub, ich muss mir das mal "live" anschauen


----------



## IndianaWalross (28. September 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Danke, ich glaub ich,muss mir das mal "live" anschauen


Ansonsten hab ich in meinem Album dazu mal Bilder hochgeladen. 
Oberseite, Unterseite, offen, Wärmekragen, Fußbox und die clips an der Matte

Wirkt auf den Bildern recht schmal, aber die Matte ist 63cm breit, und der Quilt ragt wenn man drin liegt rechts und links noch was über, also ich bin ja 160cm "lang" mit "schlanken" 73kg _hüstel_ und empfinde es als Bauch-/Seitenschläferin als sehr geräumig. Hab ihn mir kürzen lassen (um 1 Kammer) auf Größe S womit er perfekt bis übers Gesicht passt im Zweifelsfall. Deswegen ist er dann 30g leichter gewesen (in M hat er 350g Füllung in S 320g) die ich dann in die Fußbox hab stecken lassen.


----------



## Martina H. (28. September 2020)

... sieht auf alle Fälle interessant aus - Danke für Deine Mühe


----------



## IndianaWalross (29. September 2020)

Da nich für.
Gucken öfters abends vom Balkon Sterne, da wir ganz oben sind und der Balkon nur halb überdacht ist. Da liegt die Matte nebst Quilt und Kissen immer parat, muss nur nachgepustet werden, hinwerfen - einkuscheln  und schon geht's los. 🤗


----------



## IndianaWalross (3. Oktober 2020)

Kleiner Teaser für mein Geburtstagsgeschenk  🤗
Auf dem Postweg aus NL zu mir, hoffentlich geht alles gut. War der letzte XS Rahmen den ich auftreiben konnte.






Leider war mir mein Stevens Izoard Disc ja trotz aller Bemühungen doch einfach zu lang. Und zu lang ist am Rennrad einfach mal richtig kacke! Dieses Schätzchen war mir immer zu teuer, deswegen hatte ich mich auch nicht so im Detail mit den Daten auseinander gesetzt.
Hab nun per Zufall festgestellt, dass es Auslaufware zu sein scheint, war in 52 runtergesetzt - also hab ich mir die Geo angesehen, und festgestellt das ist in XS (50) 98% ident zu meinem alten Renner der wie Arsch auf Eimer passte! Sogar 1,5cm kürzer dafür etwas höher, aber mit etwas höher komme ich klar, hab ja lange Beene - und LÄNGER kriegt man nen Rad IMMER 1-2cm über Vorbau!

Ick freue mir, reisse dann den ganzen Kram einfach vom Stevens runter, verteck den Rahmen/Gabel nackig und klatsch die 105er mit Hydros ans Cinelli und dann kann ich endlich wieder (Carbon statt Kondition) RR fahren 🤗

Fertige Fotos hoffentlich in Bälde 🤩


----------



## IndianaWalross (7. Oktober 2020)

Letzter Geburtstagskauf, meinetwegen darf das diesen Winter so richtig zapfig werden. Trocken bitte, nicht so stürmisch aber gern klirrende Kälte.






Gore Wear Gore-Tex Infinium Thermo Split Handschuhe.
Schwarz diesmal, weil ich orange und gelbe Jacken hab, so wie schwarze Trikots in Kombi mit roter Weste. Da passt gelb einfach nicht mehr zu allem. Ausserdem saut es weniger ein. Gelb sah nach kurzer Zeit immer dreckig aus.

Was soll ich sagen, sehr kuschelig. Wasserabweisend,  winddicht,  sehr softes Gefühl. Touchscreenfähig, Primaloft Füllung.

Korrektur: alle 3 Finger im Fäustling sind jeweils in nem einzelnen Täschchen verpackt.
Kein nerviger Klett. Man kann gut die STI am Renner greifen damit und schalten. XS (5) sitzt schön spack ohme dass die Finger zu lang wären (ausser wie üblich Daumen). Winter kann dann kommen.

Der Rahmen hängt leider in der niederländischen Post angeblich fest. Kommt zu Verzögerungen sagte man mir. Steht seit Freitag Auftragsdaten übermittelt. Hm. Naja kann man wohl nix machen.


----------



## IndianaWalross (9. Oktober 2020)

Mein kleiner Italiener ist da.  🤗 
Aufbaufaden wird es allerdings nicht geben, werde das Izoard strippen und alles ans Veltrix, gibt dann nur fertig Bilder.
Schon das Auspacken macht Vorfreude:






Cinelli Veltrix Disc Größe 50


----------



## IndianaWalross (10. Oktober 2020)

So, Schwalbe Aerothan Endurance Race - sind auch schon verbaut. Hatte es eilig wiegen vergessen 🤣 
Ging ratzfatz, tatsächlich ohne einklemmen oder sonstiges. Reifen (Conti 5000 in 28mm) konnte danach ohne Heber einfach von Hand wieder drauf gezogen werden, so geil.
Ungewohnt: keine Ventilschraube mehr zum fixieren des Ventils. Als kleiner Farbtupfer sind nun die orangen Kappen drauf, da die Felgen ja nun ohne Decals (nur mit Flectr. 360° wing) sind und arg nackig aussehen. Muss mir nur überlegen ob ich die weissen Flectr mal gegen die gelben tauschen zukünftig, weil gelb-orange ggf. besser zum restlichen Rad passt.

Bin übrigens der Meinung, dass wenigstens EIN glueless Patch gefälligst dabei sein könnte bei jedem Schlauch, wir reden immerhin von fast 28€ pro Stück! Da könnten sie mal großzügig einen Flicken jeweils beitun nur meine bescheidene Meinung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (10. Oktober 2020)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> So, Schwalbe Aerothan Endurance Race - sind auch schon verbaut. Hatte es eilig wiegen vergessen 🤣
> Ging ratzfatz, tatsächlich ohne einklemmen oder sonstiges. Reifen (Conti 5000 in 28mm) konnte danach ohne Heber einfach von Hand wieder drauf gezogen werden, so geil.
> Ungewohnt: keine Ventilschraube mehr zum fixieren des Ventils. Als kleiner Farbtupfer sind nun die orangen Kappen drauf, da die Felgen ja nun ohne Decals (nur mit Flectr. 360° wing) sind und arg nackig aussehen. Muss mir nur überlegen ob ich die weissen Flectr mal gegen die gelben tauschen zukünftig, weil gelb-orange ggf. besser zum restlichen Rad passt.
> 
> Bin übrigens der Meinung, dass wenigstens EIN glueless Patch gefälligst dabei sein könnte bei jedem Schlauch, wir reden immerhin von fast 28€ pro Stück! Da könnten sie mal großzügig einen Flicken jeweils beitun nur meine bescheidene Meinung...


Gibts schon lange von Revoloop...


----------



## IndianaWalross (10. Oktober 2020)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Gibts schon lange von Revoloop...



Ist doch dann schön, wenn mal mehr sowas anbieten. Immer gut wenn nicht irgendwer ein Monopol hat. Preislich liegen die ja gleich auf. Vielleicht werden die durch den Konkurrenzdruck auch billiger nun. 

Allerdings kommen mir die Schwalbe mehr zu pass - da die Breiten anders gestaffelt sind. Ich hab nämlich 28mm am RR und 32mm am Ganzjahresrad. Da kann ich 1 Schlauch verwenden als Ersatz usw. Bei Revoloop bräuchte ich da schon wieder 2 verschiedene > 18-28 & 32-40. 

Wie gesagt, finde es ok wenn mehrere Firmen was anbieten, wäre noch cool wenn jemand beide gefahren wäre und da was zu sagen könnte.


----------



## IndianaWalross (21. November 2020)

Heute kam endlich mein lang ersehnter "Rollf" von Life is a ride aus Düsseldorf. handgeklöppelt in Wunschfarbe. Top! Bin immer wieder begeistert von der guten Arbeit, hab schon den Camera Strap. 🥳 Die Verarbeitungsqualität steht jedenfalls ausser Frage für mich, und das zu DEM Preis, einfach nur der Hammer.
Und das Ganze ist wasserdicht! Innen ist die Tasche nämlich mit LKW Plane ausgekleidet, der Reißverschluss ist wasserfest!

Orange Schrift passend zu meinem Cinelli Veltrix, mit Blitz wirkt es etwas zu hell, aber ohne passt es sehr gut. Innen hatte ich um passende Plane gebeten, damit ich meinen Kram auch im Dunkeln noch finde, daher orange.
Passt mein komplettes Regenoutfit rein (Northwave Überschuhe, Castelli Perfetto Handschuhe, Endura Helium 3/4 Regenhose und Gore Shakedry C5) oder halt anderer Klöterkrams der gebraucht wird. Testweise passte sogar mein Thermos King in 473ml für Futter zwischendurch rein 🤪

Extra nur schwarz mit farblich passender Schrift, so kann ich die Tasche zum bikepacken auch an meinem knallroten Hellboy noch gut verwenden ohne das es allzu unpassend wirkt.

Hab allerdings zum befestigen meine Klettstrapse von Apidura hergenommen, die sind nicht ganz so übertrieben wie die zugehörigen Gurte, das passt gut am Hellboy aber am filigraneren Pumpkin mag ich das dann lieber schlicht.


















Jetzt fehlt nur noch meine Tailfin, die dann hoffentlich passt für die ganz großen Touren. Leider hat DPD keinen Bock und behält die lieber noch ne Weile...
Na macht nix, hab mir gerade eh den Nerv in der Schulter eingeklemmt beim Rad raustragen _seufz_


----------



## IndianaWalross (24. November 2020)

Tailfin ist endlich da... und *passt*!

Schlagt mich bitte nicht für die verkorkste Bepackung, hab nur schnell "quick 'n dirty" Kissen reingestopft, um zu testen ob das Ding voll noch an meine Räder passt.

Hab die Verlängerung genutzt für die Sattelstützenbefestigung, war wie man sieht auch nötig.
Am Cinelli wird die eh niemals so voll werden, der Lack ist so ultea empfindlich,  da werde ich keine langen Übernachtungstouren mit unternehmen. Aber auf nem Brevet braucht man ja auch das eine oder andere.

Somit können dann demnächst meine Apiduras weg. Natürlich erst, nachdem ich getestet hab ob die komplette Ausrüstung aus den zu verkaufenden Taschen auch komplett rein passt. 

Der Clou: ich kann dann damit ohne großes Gewese meine Redshift DualSeatpost an beiden Rädern wieder nutzen. Das ist mit Arschrakete immer ziemlich grenzwertig bis unmöglich. 

Freu mich auf erste Testfahrten


----------



## IndianaWalross (26. November 2020)

Letzte Kleinigkeit für dieses Jahr:
Redshift Handlebar Clamps
Redshift Seatpost Shim

Somit kann ich jetzt auch am Renner meinen Lenkeraufsatz und die Dualsattelstütze fahren. Und weil ich wieder zu gierig war und sofort drauf los montiert hab nur "schon fertig" Fotos 🤪









Nochmal das Gesamtkunstwerk in seiner kompletten Schönheit:





Wiegt übrigens so wie es da steht mit Taschen und den sackschweren MTB Pedalen 10,8kg.
Dafür dass die Sattelstütze mal eben mit 400g reinknallt und der Aufsatz mit 640g, dazu die 455g Pedale, kein schlechter Wert für nen Disc-Rennrad. 

Bin schon ganz ralle, leider erst morgen kurz nach Sonnenuntergang Zeit damit mal zu sehen was so Geschwindigkeitsmäßig geht zur Zeit bei mir. 😜🚴‍♀️🌪️


----------



## Martina H. (26. November 2020)

...dann viel Spass beim losdüsen ... sieht doch schon ganz stimmig aus 

Die Tailfin habe ich mir auch angesehen (als ich der Meinung war, dass an die Marie ein Träger muss). Finde alles ganz gut gemacht und gut durchdacht. Leiiiiider ist das System grottenhässlich (also für meinen Geschmack), sieht so "stelzig" hoch aufbauend aus - also erstmal gegen Träger entschieden 

Taugen tut das aber bestimmt


----------



## IndianaWalross (27. November 2020)

Ja, die stehen auch krass weit auseinander, damit auch MTBler auf ihre Kosten kommen. Das sieht am Rennrad schon extrem aus. Kann aber verstehen,  dass die keine zig Versionen vorhalten möchten.

Ich möchte halt einfach von den Arschraketen weg. 
Du kannst am kleinen Rad nie gescheit ne Lampe anbringen. Musst immer alles reinstopfen, und wenn du was raus holen willst musst du die halbe Tasche leeren. Bei mir hat es zum Glück nicht gewabbelt und es hätte sogar ne 17l gepasst. Aber dennoch, da war zuviel was mich genervt hat. Und nur, damit es nach adventure aussieht, danke bin zu alt für den  💩 
Werde das jetzt testen, und dann schau ich mal. Denke insbesondere für Brevets wird die ein echter Gewinn. 🤗

Am späten Nachmittag werd ich erstmal das Rennrad um den Block jagen, zwecks Redshift Fahrverhalten Test und für Rapha Black Friday Ride Challenge. 
Samstag/Sonntag fahre ich dann die Tailfin am Cyclocrosser-Graveldings ein.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (27. November 2020)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Werde das jetzt testen, und dann schau ich mal. Denke insbesondere für Brevets wird die ein echter Gewinn. 🤗


Was bist du denn bisher für Brevets gefahren? Dachte da fährt man eher mit kleinem Gepäck zwecks der Schnelligkeit. Oder doch die größeren ab 600, wo man halt auch mehr Gepäck dabei haben muss 🤷‍♀️


----------



## IndianaWalross (27. November 2020)

Naja wenn du in SH fährst z.B: JETZT wo das Wetter morgens -x°C hat und nachmittags dann 10°C und Sonne, ich hab mein Zeugs dann lieber in ner Tasche als am Körper wo es schön mit Schweiss durchfeuchtet werden kann. Oder Übergangszeit morgens 5°C nachmittags 20°C...

Gilt übrigens auch für Windwesten etc. im Sommer - meine Trikottaschen bleiben Klamottenfrei.

Ich hab auch leider ne Histaminintoleranz - sprich ich kann nicht an die Tanke fahren und einfach die "Speisekarte" rauf und runter, meist kann ich somit nichts essen, was ich nicht selbst gekocht hab und wenn du ausser 1-2 Supermärkten nix findest auf dem Weg (alles andere hatte ja 90% dicht in 2020) bei denen es dann auch nur irgendein Fertigzeugs gibt was du auch wieder nicht essen darfst - muss ALLES mit was du unterwegs brauchen könntest...

Normal führe ich alles in ner 5l Satteltasche mit. Aber von Satteltaschen hab ich die Schnauze voll weil mir da immer meine Lampen wegfliegen. Hab noch keine Satteltasche gefunden an der mein Lupine Rotlicht mit diesem bescheuerten Klip auch hält. Ich hab aber sonst keine Möglichkeit am 47er Rahmen als Sattelstütze und wenn da die Tasche ist wohin? Das hat sich dann demnächst erledigt mit der Tailfin, da gibt's n extra Halter der untendrunter kommt hinten. Ausserdem will ich die halt dann auch zum bikepacken und für Alltag nehmen.

Hatte ich neulich bei ner NUR 133km Tour - morgens 3°C sollte aber 12°C werden, optimistisch etwas zu dünn angezogen und los. Im Winter verbrauch ich dann auch logischerweise mehr Kalorien... Natürlich war es ne Vergnügungsfahrt also 1000x angehalten für Fotos etc. Dann angekommen in Dorf 1 zum auftanken, dachte ok sollte ja was zu finden sein: Bäcker hatte am Samstagmorgen Brötchen die 3 Tage alt waren und staubten... 🤢Markttag also 1mio Leute auf einmal unterwegs und das ist aktuell unlustig, sämtliche Supermärte draussen 1km Schlange... also weiter weil ich wusste da kommt noch ein Supermarkt der nicht SO klein ist: Arsch lecken!
Der hatte nichts da was sonst JEDER Supermarkt dieses Namens führt also hatte ich am Ende: ne Mandarine!!! Aber man hat ja 2-3 Gels und 2 Stroopwaffeln, läuft also - nicht. Stroopwaffeln so hart wie Beton gefroren - hoppla. Gels runtergewürgt, Wende und ab nach Hause. Auf dem Rückweg durch Dorf 1 war dann 1 Dönerladen auf und nix mehr los da, also wenigstens schnell n 1/2 Ayran in 1 Schluck inhaliert und weiter. Wurde dann natürlich dunkel und somit wieder kalt und ich war platt weil hungrig und vorher nur 3 Stunden gepennt...
Bin also die Strecke auf 1 Mandarine, bisschen Elektrolytezeugs, 2 Gels und 1/2 Ayran gefahren - weil ich doof hab mich halt drauf verlassen unterwegs was zu kriegen. Verbrauchte Kalorien an dem Tag inkl. Grundumsatz so ca. 5000 - eingenommene ca. 1000 tagsüber und abends nochmal 600 weil ich zu müde war für mehr... war ETWAS wenig.
Im Sommer sieht die Versorgungslage hier nicht besser aus - ich fahre ja da lang wo ich es schön finde und nicht mit Absicht durch die überfüllten Städte wo es dann so abgeht wie den Samstag weil alle Welt ja nirgends mehr sonst hin darf...Wir haben halt auch nicht alle 10km ne Alm oder ne Wirtschaft - fast alles hat 2020 für immer dicht gemacht, oder hatte nur zu völlig abstrusen Zeiten auf. Tanken sind oft nur so Zapfhähne irgendwo in der Landschaft usw.

Wenn du das auf nem 200er, 400er etc. hast wird es zappenduster... dazu brauchst halt vielleicht Klamotten, jetzt was mehr weil kalt usw. Auf dem Rennrad hab ich auch keine Food Pouches oder Rahmentasche wie am Cyclocrosser, da hab ich nur noch meine 1,8l Lenkerrolle (und da ist aktuell schon der fette Lupine Akku drin, wobei das für 150km noch reichen sollte vom Platz).
Wenn ich mit meinem Mann unterwegs bin wird halt auch wie gesagt öfters für Fotos angehalten oder er hat mal wieder 5 Platten auf 100km usw. 🤫
Das Schlimmste ist aber wie gesagt für mich die Essenssituation unterwegs. Elektrolyte krieg ich immer mit, und Wasser gab es zumindest im Sommer durchweg über den Gartenzaun problemlos. Aber Rest muss wie gesagt leider alles mitgeschleppt werden. 🥺  Hab ich alles dabei, fahr ich dir wie ein Güterzug einfach stur Kilometer um Kilometer ohne zu murren.  🤷‍♀️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (12. Dezember 2020)

Ich geb's zu, konnte nicht dran vorbeigehen... letztes Weihnachtsgeschenk ist soeben angekommen. Fehlt nur noch die Lampenhalterung für meine Tailfin, aber die ist bereits im Zulauf. Dann kann es direkt losgehen mal auf nen Overnighter mit dem System. Also theoretisch, weil Schutzhütten sind hier oben quasi nicht, Grenze zu DK ist dicht, Hotels geschlossen, Verwandschaft wohnt 700km weg und draussen schüttet es in einer Tour.

Ist ne Restrap Race Aero Bar Bag geworden. Demnächst dann mal Bilder gemeinsam mit der Tailfin.
Zum Probepacken hab ich meinen Cumulus Quilt 350 und meine Thermarest Neoair XLite regular+wide reingestopft. Vonwegen 7l, also meine Sachen müssten nen Volumen von 6,5l haben, krieg die Tasche nur mit Gewalt 2x gerollt - hab mir jetzt noch den 8l dry bag hinterher bestellt, damit sollte das dann besser klappen mit dem Rollen. Der sollte ja ebenso in das Holster passen, wird ja nicht mehr befüllt, nur mehr gerollt. Ansonsten kommt da meine Daunenjacke und Klamotten rein wenn es garnicht hinhaut mit den Schlafsachen...













Steht vorne übrigens nur so weit raus, weil ich meine Extensions extrem gekürzt habe. Greifen geht gerade so noch aus - also echt auf Kante genäht. Bisschen Frontlastig aber Lenker liess sich noch ganz gut bewegen, und sobald hinten die Tailfin beladen dran ist, ändert sich das ja wieder etwas.
Nur Lampentechnisch muss ich mir da was einfallen lassen. Vorne ans Ende Lenkerband kürzen und ggf. meine Profile Design Aerobridge anbringen, daran die Lupine mit Verlängerungskabel. Könnte durchaus klappen.
Im Sommer eh egal, nur für Fahrten bei denen ich mehrere Tage unterwegs sein, und die Nacht durchfahren will interessant.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (13. Dezember 2020)

Ich hatte mir vor einigen Wochen den Brustprotektor von Ortema gekauft (Größe S), heute wurde er "eingeweiht" 🙈Tja, würde sagen, der hat seinen Dienst sehr fein erledigt. Ich merke schon, dass ich ziemlich böse gefallen bin, speziell auf die Brust, die Nachwirkungen sind halt quasi nonexistent.

Was mir an dem Protektor direkt gefallen hatte, dass er nicht arg aufträgt und ich ihn sogar im Uphill kaum merke. Spätestens bergab dann sowieso nicht mehr. 
Wírd sicher im Sommer anders sein, aber gut, das ist Zukunft.

Da ich schon einen Rückenprotektor von Ortema besitze, konnte ich den auch recht einfach mit dem Brustprotektor verbinden, dh kein Gefriemel beim Anziehen und wenn ich will, kann ich den Rückenprotektor immer noch getrennt ohne den Brustschutz anziehen.
Und wie gesagt, dafür, dass beides Level 2 ist, ist das schon sehr dezent, bzw. fühle ich mich nicht so eineengt wie mit sämtlichen Jacken/Shirts, die ich schon ausprobiert hatte.

Dh, wem es wie mir geht, dass schon gerne ne Schutzschicht extra gewünscht ist, aber mehr als die ganzen Level 1-Shirts und nicht gerade Ritterrüstung, ist das echt perfekt so.


----------



## Aninaj (13. Dezember 2020)

Ei ei ei. Gut, dass du dir nix getan hast! Aber vielleicht solltest du aktuell, in anbetracht der vollen Intensivstation, doch etwas zurückhaltender fahren. Auch mit Vogel


----------



## Deleted 454842 (13. Dezember 2020)

Ich hoffe mal, dass nicht gerade nur Corona die allgemeine Motivation ist, nicht im Krankenhaus zu landen, stelle ich mir nämlich unabhängig davon eher unschön vor.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (4. Januar 2021)

Ich hatte ja länger ein Thema mit Rucksäcken, speziell das Problem, dass sowohl bei Evoc, als auch bei Ergon die Rucksäcke mir in Steilstücken den Helm nach vorne schieben wollten und sicheres Fahren für mich allgemein unmöglich damit war. Leider hatten diese Rucksäcke aber viele tolle Funktionen, besonders für jemanden, die mit Fullface fährt.
Durch Zufall (mir wurde bei Youtube ein Video vorgeschlagen, in dem jemand mit einem Bell Super DH einen Rucksack empfahl) bin ich auf den Osprey Raven/Raptor 14 gestoßen.
Wurde hier im Thread auch schon erwähnt, da war ich aber zu sehr auf die ebenso erwähnte Hüfttasche fixiert.  😬 

Der Rucksack hat alles, was ich bei Evoc toll fand (tool pouch, Halterung für Fullface), ist aber deutlich kompakter und mit ihm habe ich nicht dieses nervige Rucksack/Helm-Problem.
Er ist halt kein Protektorenrucksack, wobei mir auch der Evoc Stage 12 nicht gepasst hatte, der ist mal eben so etwa ein Drittel höher als der Raven. Da ich ja einen eigenen Protektor trage, ist das jetzt auch eher irrelevant für mich.

Insgesamt gefällt mir die tolle Aufteilung, die irre vielen Möglichkeiten besonders Kleinteile unterzubringen und die sehr nützliche Art und Weise, wie die Wasserblase, bzw der Schlauch verstaut wird.









Den Deuter werde ich definitiv behalten, wurde ja auch schön wieder hergerichtet,  aber nicht mehr zum Mountainbiken verwenden.


----------



## scylla (4. Januar 2021)

Falls du doch mal auf einen separaten Rückenprotektor verzichten möchtest: es gibt SAS-Tec Platten auch einzeln in unterschiedlichen Größen zu kaufen. Eventuell kannst du so eine Platte einfach im Trinkblasenfach hinter der Trinkblase unterbringen (natürlich nur wenn genügend Platz ist).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (4. Januar 2021)

Ah cool, gut zu wissen.


----------



## M_on_Centurion (4. Januar 2021)

Das funktioniert sogar recht gut.
Ich hatte so eine SAS-Tec-Platte immer im Vaude Moab anstelle der Blechrückenplatte drin als ich noch nicht den Evoc hatte.
Teuer sind die Platten auch nicht.


----------



## scubasigi_73 (4. Januar 2021)

linfer schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja länger ein Thema mit Rucksäcken, speziell das Problem, dass sowohl bei Evoc, als auch bei Ergon die Rucksäcke mir in Steilstücken den Helm nach vorne schieben wollten und sicheres Fahren für mich allgemein unmöglich damit war. Leider hatten diese Rucksäcke aber viele tolle Funktionen, besonders für jemanden, die mit Fullface fährt.
> Durch Zufall (mir wurde bei Youtube ein Video vorgeschlagen, in dem jemand mit einem Bell Super DH einen Rucksack empfahl) bin ich auf den Osprey Raven/Raptor 14 gestoßen.
> Wurde hier im Thread auch schon erwähnt, da war ich aber zu sehr auf die ebenso erwähnte Hüfttasche fixiert.  😬
> 
> ...



Congrats zum Kauf. Ich liebe meinen nach wie vor!😀 Und auch die Hüfttasche.😉


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. April 2021)

Was lange währt.....

Im Oktober im Hinblick auf die feuchtere und kältere Jahreszeit bestellt, weil, Homepage sagte, ist auf Lager. Homepage hatte offensichtlich gelogen. Heute kam die lange Hose endlich.



Endura MT500 in Extra-Klein. Und sie passt. Der Winter kann kommen.


----------



## Martina H. (14. April 2021)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Der Winter kann kommen.


Höre uff...


----------



## scylla (14. April 2021)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Und sie passt. Der Winter kann kommen.



Wie praktisch, dass der letzte Winter noch nicht mal weg ist 🥶


----------



## arno¹ (27. Juni 2021)

scylla schrieb:


> Wie praktisch, dass der letzte Winter noch nicht mal weg ist 🥶


Na jetzt isser aber weg .

Wollte hier noch mal auf das Thema zu Klamotten aus dem Newsbereich hinweisen, in dem viel Arbeit der Redaktion drinsteckt.

Leider hat sich die Diskussion nicht von dem umfangreichen chauvinistischem Geschwalle eines der User erholt (das wir gelöscht haben, mit Verwarnung).






						Ausprobiert! Spezial – Trail-Bekleidung für Frauen: 7 Outfits für den Sommer
					

Ausprobiert! Spezial – Trail-Bekleidung für Frauen: 7 Outfits für den Sommer  An alle Mountainbikerinnen – hier kommt, worauf vielleicht schon viele von euch gewartet haben: eine komplette Spezial-Ausgabe von Ausprobiert! nur für euch. Wir sind in 7 schicken Frühlings- und Sommer-Outfits für...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------

